#ubuntu-ops 2007-04-16
<ikonia> whats going on with ubotu - its telling me my "edit request" has been forwarded to #ubuntu-ops
<ikonia> I never made any request
* gnomefreak just got here
<Seveas> ikonia, that's the same 'ubotu is...' thing as before :)
<ikonia> ahh right
<ikonia> I'm hitting ubotu's button
<ikonia> oops
<gnomefreak> stupid asses :(
<gnomefreak> not you 2
* gnomefreak wonders what is gonna happen on next kernel update now that people are giving bad advice :(
<jrib> gnomefreak: bad advice?
<gnomefreak> compiling nvidia drivers from nvidia
<PriceChild> especially 8*** on feisty.... why? :O
<gnomefreak> well thats just gonna cause complaints now
<PriceChild> the 3 different nvidia-glx's cover all cards...
* gnomefreak tired of cleaning up after stupid ass unsupported crap for users that think they are helping
<gnomefreak> like we dont have enough
<kitche> seems like ubotu needs a restart or something
<gnomefreak> Seveas: ubotu down?
<gnomefreak> !ubotu
<Seveas> hmm
<Seveas> @t
<nalioth> gnomefreak: did you need something these past few days?
<Seveas> sems to be stuck on something
<gnomefreak> nalioth: yes but i dont remember now
<PriceChild> they just appeared in +1
<gnomefreak> i think it was handled
<ratshell> Hello all
<Seveas> ubotu starting
<Tm_T> hello
<gnomefreak> ah little late it seemed
<Seveas> ETA 5 minutes
<Tm_T> Seveas <3
<ratshell> gnomefreak could I ask what your problem is?
<Tm_T> ratshell: I haven't notice any problem from him
<kitche> ratshell: he's talking about ubotu and it's lag
<gnomefreak> ratshell: giving unsupported/bad advice is not good in an official support channel. calling me names and cursing at me doesnt help
<ratshell> in another room i gave some advice that had worked for me. As a suggestion. Then he gets mad at me revokes my voice then starts making fun of me. <gnomefreak> !coc > ratshell
<ratshell> <ratshell> <gnomefreak> !rules | ratshell.
<Seveas> ratshell, basically he's trying to keep asses out of the channels and you're acting like on. So please stop diubg that
<gnomefreak> aryour mute has about 5 minutes left on it. please read the links you were given
<Seveas> ratshell, 'works for me' doesn't mean it's good advise
<gnomefreak> ratshell: your*
* gnomefreak brb phone
<ratshell> Well I put is as a suggestion
<ratshell> that was all
<ratshell> I said it worked for me and suggested it to that person to look at it.
<Seveas> and gnomefreak told you not to give such bad advice
<Tm_T> ratshell: and gnomefreak said it's not good one, where's the problem?
<ratshell> It was there decision to follow it
<gnomefreak> ratshell: i warned you nicely than you went and called me and ass and told me to shut the hell up
<gnomefreak> that is when i muted you
<ratshell> I asked why you where behaving like one. that is all
<ratshell> Because you where
<Tm_T> ratshell: he wasn't
<ratshell> Yes he was.
<gnomefreak> ratshell: ummmm this is not helping you.
<gnomefreak> but i will be glad to step back and let someone else explain it to you
<ratshell> That is a support channel. I was giving support on the problem. I was telling them of something that I had found to work. So I suggested it.
<Tm_T> gnomefreak: give him a moment, I like to ask something
<Seveas> ratshell, if you continue like this I don't think anybody feels like helping you
<ratshell> Okay one question then.
<Seveas> gnomefreak, at least 2 other people already did
<gnomefreak> Seveas: ty
<Tm_T> ratshell: what exactly in gnomefreak's behaviour was wrong?
<ratshell> This isn't worth arguing here. I can tell that. So I am going back to the support channel.
<Tm_T> shame :(
<Tm_T> I wanted to know his point of view
<Tm_T> ...so he can see it himself
<Tm_T> oh well, can't win a war
<Seveas> ubotu is still on his way back
<kitche> he's asking in #ubuntu right now
<Tm_T> kitche: who asking what?
<kitche> Tm_T: ratshell about if you give advice and that stuff
<Tm_T> aah =)
<Tm_T> )(
<Seveas> I thought you would be back ratshell
<Seveas> seems you didn't get the hint
<ratshell> Are you guys in a bad mood or something today. This is a support room. Helping others. If I give someone a suggestion it is there choice to follow it or not. So let the person make up there own mine. AND STOP BLOCKING ME FOR NO REASON please.
<PriceChild> ratshell, and these are official ubuntu support channels. We don't want bad advice being given.
<Seveas> you are blocked for being offtopic, obnoxious behaviour and persisting in the idea that bad support is ok
<Tm_T> ratshell: hmm, how about I suggesting you to do rm -rf /
<PriceChild> Nobody has been anything but polite to you ratshell
<Tm_T> ratshell: see if that helps you?
<nalioth> ratshell: giving "known bad" suggestions and "giving the user the choice" is not good support.  some users have NOT A CLUE what is "good" or "bad" advice to choose
<Tm_T> nalioth: see my example ;)
<Tm_T> oh, forgot sudo :O
<kitche> anyways sicne ubotu is working again I m going back to #ubuntu
<Tm_T> :)
<apokryphos> heh
<Tm_T> oh boy oh boy oh boy oh boy!
<ratshell> Okay so your saying for example. YOu have a problem. I have found a solution to it that many people have used. I cannot give it out because IT IS NOT A GOOD ADVICE?
* Tm_T is so excited
<Seveas> !worksforme
<ubotu> Common Sense: Just because you can, does not mean you should. Think before you do. "Works for me" does not mean it is ok. The latest version of everything is not always useful if you aim for stability.
<Tm_T> ratshell: well, we have right to say it's bad, and we will use this right
<apokryphos> ratshell: it can still be very bad advice, of course.
<Tm_T> ratshell: it's even our duty to do so
<ratshell> okay fine I will follow your rules. Now will you please take me off mute on both ubuntu rooms.
<Seveas> ratshell, we've now explained this to you several times
<Seveas> now quit it
<PriceChild> ratshell, There is "official documentation" and Ubuntu supported packages. We don't support nvidia.com software.
<PriceChild> (for a reason)
<gnomefreak> ty was afk
<ratshell> Can you take me off mute in those to rooms please?
<ratshell> gnomefreak take me off mute in ubuntu+1 please
<gnomefreak> it was taken off i believe
<Seveas> ratshell, please stop repeating
<Tm_T> ratshell: already done ages ago
<Seveas> you will be taken off mute when we think it's a good idea
<PriceChild> Tm_T, Seveas remuted
<Tm_T> PriceChild: ooh =)
<gnomefreak> Seveas: did you remute him or is that someone else?
<ratshell> I try talking in ubuntu+1 #ubuntu+1 :Cannot send to channel
<Seveas> gnomefreak, Tm_T: i remuted after his annoying behaviour in #ubuntu
<Tm_T> Seveas: roger
<gnomefreak> ah ok
<ratshell> I need to ask a question in ubuntu+1 please unmute me
<Seveas> ratshell, you will be taken off mute when we think it's a good idea
<Seveas> now is not that time
<ratshell> fine I will ask it in here then.
<PriceChild> ratshell, This is not a support channel, please read the /topic
<ratshell> Does anyone in here use Teamspeak-Client in Ubuntu Feisty?
<apokryphos> ratshell: being annoying is not going to help you, so please stop now.
<ratshell> Well I am needing help in the support room and you won't take me off mute. So this is the only room I can get support in
<apokryphos> ratshell: no. It doesn't make this the right place.
<ratshell> Now the person I was trying to help earlier is back in there and I can't say anything cause I am mute.
<Seveas> ratshell, and if you continu about that, you'll be muted in here as well
<apokryphos> that's something you'll both have to deal with unfortunately
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v nalioth]  by ChanServ
<Seveas> ratshell has been unmuted
<gnomefreak> hes not in +1 i dont think
<Seveas> he is
<gnomefreak> his nick isnt autocompleting
<Seveas> he's not there
<Seveas> he quit
<gnomefreak> he left #ubuntu too
<apokryphos> and mute wouldn't stop people entering either, by the way
<Seveas> chanserv.py can (un)ban even after someone quit :)
<PriceChild> Show off :)
<Seveas> ratshell is now banned
<ratshell> Hey
<Seveas> came back, recommended automatix
<ratshell> why did you kick
<gnomefreak> i saw
<ratshell> me
<Seveas> so banned for a long time, this is just trolling
<ratshell> Yes Automatix is good. That is not bad advice.
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+o Seveas]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+b *!*@74-128-163-120.dhcp.insightbb.com]  by Seveas
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [-o Seveas]  by ChanServ
<Seveas> trolls will always show their true nature
<apokryphos> indeed
<gnomefreak> how the hell does "please dont give bad advice" turn into something like this? dont people learn?
<Seveas> gnomefreak, trolls never learn
* gnomefreak wont forget this one for a while
<apokryphos> Seveas: any news wrt IRC council status?
<Seveas> apokryphos, /topic
<Seveas> :)
<Seveas> still have to write the spec
<apokryphos> oh yeah, uds
* Seveas --> bed
<Seveas> see you all tomorrow :)
<gnomefreak> night
<apokryphos> 'night
<PriceChild> Check magic_ninja in +1
<PriceChild> arwen/anon32 has arrived also....
<gnomefreak> what about him?
<gnomefreak> .win 3
<PriceChild> magic_ninja instantly suggested cab use nvidia.com's runs
<gnomefreak> oh not again :(
<gnomefreak> anon32 was unbanned?
<PriceChild> banned in #ubuntu...
<PriceChild> Never acted up in +1 though afaik
<gnomefreak> is he a moron :(
<gnomefreak> he pmed me trying to give me a link to fix my nvidia issues :(
<gnomefreak> PriceChild: arwen is anon32 keep eye on him at times
<PriceChild> Yup :)
<gnomefreak> how do you set client to see joins and partts?
<PriceChild> to hilight them? or to see them? :s
<PriceChild> what client are you on? :O
<gnomefreak> see them
<gnomefreak> shes on chatzilla
<gnomefreak> but should be a freenode setting no?
<PriceChild> it will be a client settings
<PriceChild> *setting
<gnomefreak> ok let me see if i can get it working to teach her ty
<Tm_T> gnomefreak: ?
<gnomefreak> that was me
<gnomefreak> my client froze
<Tm_T> I see
<Tm_T> ah, now I notice =)
<gnomefreak> :)
<gnomefreak> i was helping buttons set joina nd parts in chatzilla
* Tm_T should read hostnames/cloaks
<gnomefreak> now wtf
<gnomefreak> now hes taking people from support channels and telling them to join his channel for help (bad advice help i image
<PriceChild> gnomefreak, who?
<gnomefreak> rat...
<gnomefreak> in #kubuntu
<PriceChild> same guy?
<PriceChild> ed_
<gnomefreak> im not sure if thats bad or not but im sure if it messes somehting up we are gonna end up with it
<PriceChild> whoops wrong channel
<gnomefreak> PriceChild: yep same guy
<PriceChild> I can't see him
<PriceChild> ah wai tthere he is :)
<PriceChild> I think we should do something about that channel...
<gnomefreak> nalioth: can i get you to cloak a freind of mine as unaff...
<gnomefreak> PriceChild: i think we should do something about him not the channel
<PriceChild> hehe :)
<PriceChild> the guy he invited didn't follow btw
<gnomefreak> i know
<gnomefreak> but still the poor sap that does
<gnomefreak> can we add /topic dont follow anyone to another channelf or help :(
<nalioth> gnomefreak: which friend?
<gnomefreak> buttons
<gnomefreak> shes a freind outside of irc
<gnomefreak> im having her join here when she gets chatzilla back up
<gnomefreak> PriceChild: im gonna keep eye on him as long as im here
<gnomefreak> shes coming
<nalioth> gnomefreak: you can help buttons with the set up
<gnomefreak> yep
<gnomefreak> hi Buttons :)
<Buttons> hi
<gnomefreak> nalioth: just let me know what she needs to do and ill have here do it
<Tm_T> btw ratshell might get kicked from #kubuntu soon ;)
<Tm_T> he's mine!
<gnomefreak> ty
<Tm_T> one wrong move more... ;)
<Tm_T> 03:07 < ratshell> pnubttr we can help you with that if you need, but where in the channel #ubuntuhelp. So come there if you want to.
<Tm_T> funny guy
<nalioth> 0_o
<gnomefreak> thats what i was telling PriceChild  :)
<PriceChild> he was banned in #ubuntu & +1
<PriceChild> incase anyone's missed that
<Tm_T> we know it very well ;)
<gnomefreak> nalioth: ok shes set up i think
<PriceChild> haha ratshell banned nalioth in his channel
<jrib> uh oh
<PriceChild> nalioth, hehe showoff :)
<nalioth> PriceChild: what happens in other channels should stay in other channels
<nalioth> this is not a spectator sport
<PriceChild> Ok sorry.
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Burgundavia]  by ChanServ
<gnomefreak> sorry for the nick changes :)
<nalioth> no you're not, you filthy spammer!
<effie_jayx> hehe
<gnomefreak> :)
<Tm_T> HES MINE!
<Tm_T> gnomefreak: ...
<gnomefreak> ;p
<Tm_T> I hate you
<gnomefreak> sorry ill unban him if you want
<Tm_T> nah
<Tm_T> I wanted to kick
<Tm_T> :(
<buttons> i is here
<Tm_T> hi buttons :)
<gnomefreak> sorry wasnt looking in here i saw the caps
<gnomefreak> happy: /nick buttons
<buttons> hi tm
<Tm_T> gnomefreak: you knew I was waiting him
<gnomefreak> i told pri was keeping my eye on him :(
<gnomefreak> pricechild even
<Tm_T> hmh
<Tm_T> maybe I go kick people without proper realnames instead ->
<gnomefreak> you can ban him if you like it was just habit
<gnomefreak> iw ill be glad to unban him
<gnomefreak> buttons: ?
<buttons> am i here?
<buttons> oh good
<gnomefreak> lol
<buttons> <is confused
<gnomefreak> i know i know
* gnomefreak got yelled at for spamming 
<gnomefreak> ;)
<buttons> i saw that
<Tm_T> gnomefreak: but banning doesn't give the good feeling like kick do :(
<gnomefreak> yeah i know but i was always told dont use kick unless making a point ;)
<gnomefreak> im tired of making a point with him
<Tm_T> oh suck
<Tm_T> noone is violating realname rule there :(
<gnomefreak> lol
<gnomefreak> kick me if you like :)
<Tm_T> nah
<buttons> c'mere babe ill kick ya
<Tm_T> you know, in one channel we require verified realname
<gnomefreak> never heard of that
<Tm_T> well, we like to keep some things strict
<gnomefreak> can we lable rat... as a damn troll and keep him banned d abit
<Tm_T> yes
<gnomefreak> damn it must be getting late
<gnomefreak> i cant read that :(
<Tm_T> 0351
<gnomefreak> 2051
<Tm_T> and wake up 0620
<gnomefreak> screw it
<gnomefreak> nalioth: can we k-line the kid please he is joining channel after channel
<gnomefreak> and complaining now
<nalioth> which kid?
<gnomefreak> ratshell
<nalioth> which channel?
<gnomefreak> #xubuntu
<gnomefreak> he left there
<gnomefreak> start at a little bit up and he starts with the come here for help. these admins bleh bleh
* gnomefreak brb smoke
<buttons> ty na
<buttons> thank you nalioth
<nalioth> buttons: you're welcome
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v tonyyarusso]  by ChanServ
<gnomefreak> wtf DCC aborted receiving file epsxe from _3oo3
<gnomefreak> he sent dcc to channel ive never seen it with a file as an exploit
<Tm_T> good
<tonyyarusso> gnomefreak: I've seen that nick before..
<gnomefreak> he sent dcc to xubuntu
<SportChick> yes he did
<Tm_T> well kickban
<gnomefreak> a while ago and Sevea^s script got him
<gnomefreak> hello SportChick ;)
<nalioth> obviously an idiot exploiter
<SportChick> hiya gnomefreak
<Tm_T> and hi to all
* Tm_T tries to get some sleep
<gnomefreak> me too night everyone
<buttons> nite everyone
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Madpilot]  by ChanServ
<kitche> nalioth: are you here?
<nalioth> kitche: yes
<kitche> 21:59 Trubadurix [n=lol@85.218.156.120]  requested CTCP PING from kitche: 1176688809
<nalioth> yes, and?
<kitche> nevermind then
<nalioth> just a standard ctcp ping
<nalioth> want me to demonstrate what is BAD?
<kitche> nah I know what's bad
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Hobbsee]  by ChanServ
<Hobbsee> Burgundavia: uh, say what?
<Hobbsee> @ devel
<Burgundavia> no idea
<Tm_T> Morning to all
<Madpilot> What has the mad Dutchman done to his bot? We're lartless, and suffering...
<Tm_T> I'm not mad
<Tm_T> nor dutchman
<Burgundavia> nah, Seveas
<Tm_T> but I might be bot
<Tm_T> Burgundavia: Seveas? some flower?
<Madpilot> No, he's a mad Dutchman.
<Tm_T> hm, okiedokie
<Hobbsee> Seveas: is definetly a mad dutchman
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Seveas]  by ChanServ
<Tm_T> is that "brb" the sound when you try not to vomit?
<Myrtti> /me hands Tm_T http://www.acronymfinder.com
<Myrtti> though I suspect you knew that acronym already
<Seveas> Tm_T, sort of :)
<mneptok> it's snowing. :/
<Seveas> mneptok, ?!
<mneptok> exaaaactly
<Seveas> it's 28C here :)
<mneptok> i loathe you.
<Seveas> *hug*
<mneptok> :)
<mneptok> in .nl ?
<Myrtti> hey, I'm 39C's here!
<Myrtti> or was, yesterday
<Tm_T> Myrtti: I can guess what it is, but you didn't seem to get this "joke"
<Seveas> mneptok, yeah
<Seveas> totally insane
<Tm_T> I blame your fever ;(
<mneptok> it will prolly be 25C here next week. -13C the next.
<Myrtti> "kuuminta hottia"
<mneptok> yay, northeast nort america
<Tm_T> mneptok: sounds like finland
<Tm_T> mneptok: in summer ;)
<mneptok> yeah, but without the sisu
<Tm_T> Myrtti: vastaheittona "aisais peipi" vaimitessemeni
<mneptok> just Quebecois existential malaise
<Tm_T> mneptok: ;)
<mneptok> actually, the new computer i set up for my father this weekend he named "sisu"
<mneptok> probably why that word was in my head
<Hobbsee> it's mneptok!
<mneptok> EEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEK!
<Hobbsee> indeed!
<mneptok> i just wasted a LOT of vowels.
<mneptok> somewhere, some little Serbian boy was just named Zdnrstnr
<Hobbsee> haha
<Tm_T> mneptok: well, few "e" there won't make it any better really
<mneptok> Tm_T: you've given up hope?
<mneptok> oh, of course you have, you vowel-happy Finn :)
<Tm_T> mneptok: well look welsh location names, vowels there isn't make them any simpler
* Tm_T remember his attempts to learn cymraeg
<mneptok> Tm_T: y is an extremely strong vowel in Welsh
<mneptok> as is w
<mneptok> so, Crwmmydd isn't all *that* scary ;)
<Tm_T> yes, but when there's over twenty letters and only 3 or 4 vowels... and no it's not scary, interesting :)
<mneptok> yeah, the Welsh took the "big gun" approach to vowels
<Tm_T> aaah! now I get it, "brb" is sound of dying when your mouth is filled with blood!
<Tm_T> that'll explain
<mneptok> burbling retched blood
* Tm_T goes find dictionary
<mneptok> "vomitted"
<mneptok> adjectival
<mneptok> (not perfect verbal)
<Tm_T> ok, thanks :)
<mneptok> "retch" has more the dry sense. or at least not emptying the stomach.
<mneptok> (charming turn of conversation)
<Tm_T> yup
<mneptok> *ahem*
<Tm_T> mneptok: nah, good subject IMO
<mneptok> certainly apropos to Freenode at times
<Tm_T> learning new words is always good (as long as you can use those words in civilised conversations
<Tm_T> )
<mneptok> well, we have a very long way with my Finnish
<Tm_T> mneptok: ei se mitn ;)
<mneptok> and before i started that in any real way i'd see what percentage of my Finnish relatives speak Swedish and take the easy route :P
<Tm_T> mneptok: well, what I know about finnish people and swedish skills... forget it =)
<mneptok> but my grandmother was Margit Nyman. look at the name. ;)
<mneptok> most of the family does still. the younger generation are more Finnish.
<mneptok> my cousins my age speak Swedish. but their kids? no idea.
<Mez> Seveas, why do I rock ?
<ubotu> abortd called the ops in #ubuntu-offtopic
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v gnomefreak]  by ChanServ
<elkbuntu> note to self: do not read scrollback in this channel immediately after eating.
<gnomefreak> lol
<mneptok> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0WxCEkhGbfM&NR=1
<mneptok> classic
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v jrib]  by ChanServ
<jenda> I don't think it's safe to click that.
<jenda> how does that bantracking thingy work?
<jenda> I've never had to ban in any of the main channels before :-D
<gnomefreak> jenda: @btlogin should log you into it and give you a link to it in pm
<gnomefreak> than find the ban and add comment as you wish
<gnomefreak> oops maybe !btlogin now
<gnomefreak> no @ is right
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v PriceChild]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v PriceChild]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Amaranth]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Hobbsee]  by ChanServ
<elkbuntu> gnomefreak, i think both work now. not sure
<Hobbsee> hi elkbuntu
<elkbuntu> hi Hobbsee
<jenda> @btlogin
<jenda> gnomefreak: thx
<Hobbsee> @btlogin
<Hobbsee> ahhh
* Hobbsee sighs at -offtopic
* mc44 hides
* Hobbsee might just start booting them all again
<elkbuntu> Hobbsee, what are they on about? i dont want to waste my intelligence looking in there tonight
<Hobbsee> elkbuntu: random numbers.  before they were on about sex, gay sex, and the fact that they had no girlfriends.  oh, and being the antichrist
<elkbuntu> and no bans came of this?
<Hobbsee> no, i've just been kicking them while eating
<jenda> Hobbsee: BTW, 4/20 is Adolf Hitler's B-day
<jenda> not very random
<Hobbsee> jenda: ahh
<jenda> (and my brother's)
<jenda> :-D
<mc44> well. he is a troll
<Hobbsee> 22/7 is mine :P
<Pici> Hobbsee: That is cool.
<Hobbsee> Pici: hrm?
<mc44> explains why she is irrational :p
<Pici> mc44: hehe
* Hobbsee pokes Seveas 
<Pici> Hobbsee: That your birthday is 22/7
<Hobbsee> Pici: ah, yes
<mc44> Pici: sshh I dont think she noticed my joke
<Hobbsee> Seveas: any reason to keep the mute on AmyRose for ubotu?  clearly, she cant access information from it.  seeing as it's an info bot, that's kinda bad
<Hobbsee> elkbuntu: the moron's from #ubuntuforums, and he's angry that they have the coc there too now
<elkbuntu> lol
* gnomefreak wonders what moron this time
<gnomefreak> yw jenda
<elkbuntu> gnomefreak, Anti-Tedd
<gnomefreak> oh thats a new one to me
<Hobbsee> and says he's been banned before, etc
<gnomefreak> elkbuntu: i was trying to think of a nice way to say that (thank you)
<elkbuntu> ;)
<Hobbsee> moron
<gnomefreak> nice shot
<elkbuntu> Hobbsee, say spamming
<Hobbsee> heh, yes.  spamming too
* gnomefreak would say for being a <insert badword>
<jenda> Hobbsee: who?
<gnomefreak> anti-tedd
<jenda> guh
<gnomefreak> lol
<gnomefreak> i take it you know him?
<gnomefreak> .win 19
<elkbuntu> gnomefreak, jenda lives in #ubuntuforums now... didnt you know?
<gnomefreak> nope never been there
<jenda> hehe
<elkbuntu> gnomefreak, wise man. very wise man
<gnomefreak> ;)
* gnomefreak has enough morons to deal with.
<jenda> Pricey and I run that channel - it's gotten a lot better, honest :) But it's still nowhere near where we'd like it to be.
<mc44> its where you go when -offtopic isnt quite emo enough :)
<jenda> (and zenwhen, the original founder, but he's not much into tightening rules)
<jenda> mc44++ ;{
<elkbuntu> jenda, until the forums improve, the channel isnt likely
<jenda> *)
<jenda> gargh
<jenda> elkbuntu: shush
* Hobbsee mumbles about the forums
<jenda> the forums are moving forward by leaps and bounds.
* Hobbsee hopes gusty forum is better than feisty
<jenda> Hobbsee: if you have any particular remarks, please do let me know :)
<Hobbsee> oh, my view on hte forums is just how pointless the development release forums are
<jenda> elkbuntu: I've been trying to push the public budget, but no success there yet - they don't see a reason for it yet.
<jenda> Hobbsee: they serve one very important purpose: people don't pollute with their "+1 doesn't work!" in the normal support forums.
<mc44> hehe
<jenda> (which, in turn, would make it impossible to offer support)
<Hobbsee> jenda: true that
<jenda> just have a look at #ubuntu vs. #ubuntu+1 - mesees no difference.
<mc44> ooh release week is always fun in #ubuntu
<Hobbsee> #ubuntu+1 usually has slightly more technological knowledge, and ability to saerch
* mc44 cant wait
* Hobbsee always stays away on release day/week
<mc44> we should have a sweepstake on peak numbers :)
<jenda> hehehe
* jenda always goes party on release days/weeks
<mc44> Im going for free drinkies at an event with sabdfl on the 20th \o/
* jenda strangles mc44
* jenda then disconnects to finally-get-some-work-done
<Hobbsee> #ubuntu was kicking around 1000 for feisty release, iirc
<Hobbsee> maybe that was edgy
<mc44> probably wasnt feisty, no
<elkbuntu> we've been nudging 1100 the past few days... and there's usually 100-200 extra on the day
<elkbuntu> its-a gunna be a biiiig channel
<Hobbsee> yes...all hands on deck for moderating, i guess...
* Hobbsee notes that it'll be friday, local time, and that she wont be here.  yay!
<Pici> That is, if the date isnt pushed.
<Hobbsee> true.  that depends on the number of bugs found, and how many people do the work testing the cds.
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v LjL]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v maxamillion]  by ChanServ
<Pici> FYI, Ausschwitz is in #ubuntu, probably going to be trolling.
<Pici> Like he was a few days ago.
<LjL> watch #ubuntu
<LjL> ah, right
<LjL> sorry pici
<LjL> guess i'll wait for the trolling though
<LjL> and grep the logs
<Pici> He also has a not so nice nick.
<LjL> yeah i know, why would i be concerned otherwise :P
<Pici> His nick from the other day only had one s though.
<LjL> i'm always sort of unsure what to do with borderline nicks...
<LjL> ha, see now
<LjL> <Ausschwitz> I think orgy`'s name is inappropriate
<effie_jayx> LjL,  hehe
<LjL> trolls argh
<effie_jayx> what a way to agitate...
<LjL> *sigh* do i kick "rgy" as well now?
<LjL> look at "mike" too... pjirc applet user
<LjL> changed nicknames just when auschwitz did
<effie_jayx> I'll get offended ... My grandpa was jewish
<Pici> I'm Jewish
<Aussschwitz> Um, wtf
<Aussschwitz> Why was I kicked again?
<Aussschwitz> I complied and changed my nick
<LjL> don't be stupid.
<Auchwitz> Never mind, I fixed it
<Auchwitz> Oh wait... I am banned again
<Auchwitz> Can someone help plz
<LjL> absolutely
<LjL> no
<LjL> this is not a support channel
<Auchwitz> ok, hold on
<Auchwitz> Let me try again
<LjL> i've got to let you know that ban dodging is not acceptable
<Konzentrationsla> I still appear to be banned
<LjL> nicknames have a length limit
<Konzentrationsla> Help plz
<LjL> oh, yes do you
<Konzentrationsla> Hello plz, are there any #ubuntu ops here?
<LjL> your ban is actually not going away anytime soon, so you might as well concentrate on fixing your ubuntu problems by means of reading some documentation.
<LjL> try http://help.ubuntu.com/
<LjL> bye
<Auschwitz> Sorry, what was that?
<Auschwitz> WER MUSEN DER JUDEN AUSROTTEN
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+o LjL]  by ChanServ
<maxamillion> lol
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+b *!*@n128-227-34-15.xlate.ufl.edu]  by LjL
<effie_jayx> what a world class jerk
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [-o LjL]  by LjL
<LjL> his german is terrible, besides
<effie_jayx> hehe
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v PriceChild]  by ChanServ
<yonis> hey
<yonis> jenda u there?
<yonis> jenda ?
<yonis> wtf
<jenda> hmm?
<PriceChild> jenda, see #tapthru
<jenda> I gotta run
<jenda> :(
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v ompaul]  by ChanServ
<ubotu> In ubotu, intelikey said: i is me neither
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+o LjL]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [-b *!*@n128-227-34-15.xlate.ufl.edu]  by LjL
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [-o LjL]  by LjL
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+o ompaul]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [-b %*!*@ubuntu/member/tsmithe]  by ompaul
<ompaul> don't know thats a good idea
<mc44> hehe
<PriceChild> balance it out with a mute on mc44? 8-)
* mc44 tickles PriceChild in punishment
<PriceChild> :)
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Burgundavia]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v mneptok]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Burgwork]  by ChanServ
<LjL> jrib: did you even talk to francois?
<jrib> LjL: who is francois?
<LjL> jrib: someone who just failed to /whois you in #ubuntu
<jrib> at some point I did... or so my logs claim
<mc44> /whatis LjL
<LjL> hm well then, it's probably nothing, i /whois people all the time
<LjL> there's another command i use all the time
<jrib> bye mc44
<Seveas> /kick mc44
<mc44> /seppuku mc44
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v maxamillion]  by ChanServ
#ubuntu-ops 2007-04-17
<cables> If I /msg ubotu ops, will it show up here?
<cables> like "cables called the ops in ubotu"
<cables> ?
<LjL> cables: no, but you'll be added to the black list
<cables> LjL, how come? What if I just want to know who the ops are?
<Seveas> cables, /cs access #channel list
<cables> ok
<cables> doesn't actually tell me anything
<LjL> cables: no, but it puts you on the black*er* list
<cables> LjL, ok...
<mc44> cables: what do you mean it doesnt tell you anything?
<cables> mc44, i don't get info on who are ops. Doesn't matter though
<LjL> hint: status window
<mc44> cables: /msg chanserv access #channel list
<mc44> perhaps
<LjL> ew
<cables> that's the same as /cs access #channel list
<mc44> well, depending on your client
<Seveas> LjL, reboot for kernel upgrade
<mc44> cables: can you see the list it makes?
<cables> mc44, yeah, doesn't give me a list. It's not importand though
<mc44> cables: you know you have to change #channel to the right channel? ;p
<cables> yeah
<cables> whatever it's ok
<LjL> hint: status. window.
<Seveas> cables, xchat?
<Seveas> xchat is broken when it comes to chanserv handling. Either grab & use chanserv.py or look at all your channels
<cables> Seveas, yeah
<cables> Seveas, my friend Getisboy wasn't trying to invite the bot
<cables> Seveas, he was looking for help on the invite command
<Seveas> he was
<cables> Seveas, he's very new to IRC...
<Seveas> INFO 2007-04-17T01:09:30 invite called by
<Seveas>      "getisboy!n=chatzill@c-76-19-209-19.hsd1.ma.comcast.net".
<cables> hmm
<cables> weird
<cables> he thinks ubotu is a general helpbot
<cables> not just ubunttu
<cables> I'll warn him about that
<Seveas> !test
<ubotu> Failed.
<Seveas> LjL, WTF!?!? :p
* LjL whistles very innocently
<Seveas> WARNING 2007-04-17T01:16:26 Invited to ##automatix by
<Seveas>         LjL!n=ljl@ubuntu/member/ljl, but supybot.alwaysJoinOnInvite was False
<Seveas>         and the user lacked the "admin" capability.
<Seveas> bad man
<cables> Seveas, /msg ubotu invite invites the bot i guess?
<cables> Seveas, I guess he thought it would give him info on the invite command
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v gnomefreak]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Hobbsee]  by ChanServ
<gnomefreak> apokryphos: good luck tomorrow but i should be there :)
<ubotu> hw-- called the ops in #ubuntu
<ubotu> In #ubuntu, hw-- said: !ops   Combat is spam.
<ubotu> Pici called the ops in #ubuntu
<nalioth> elkbuntu: notice combat evading your attentions?
<elkbuntu> nalioth, eh? it was only a kick because i wasnt convinced he intended to accidentally paste the middleclick buffer
<nalioth> right, but he immediately rejoined with another nick
<nalioth> not a 'innocent' behavior
<elkbuntu> well he hasnt messed up yet
<nalioth> because i +q'd him
<nalioth> he's pasted large crap TWICE now
<elkbuntu> then fine, go to town on him. i can only act on what i've seen
<elkbuntu> and i've only been sitting here for 5-10 minutes
<nalioth> the q will come off in a minute or 3
<nalioth> was just a 10 minute version
<elkbuntu> oh well... keep an eye on cfgnunes, im off to shower then go find some new luggage
<elkbuntu> since imbrandon sat on my suitcase in Mountain View and borked it :
<nalioth> i see.
* Hobbsee beats SportChick 
* SportChick cries
<josephus_> hi.  i need help in rejoining
<ubotu> xtknight called the ops in #ubuntu
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v tonyyarusso]  by ChanServ
<josephus_> hi. i'm trying to rejoin #ubuntu
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Madpilot]  by ChanServ
<josephus_> madpilot, are you an operator?
<Madpilot> in a lot of #ubuntu channels, yes
<josephus_> can you help me rejoin?  i was sent here because of fixdcc exploit in my router
<Madpilot> sure
<Madpilot> josephus_, please join #madpilot - we can't do the d c c testing in this channel
<Madpilot> josephus_, you're clear in #ubuntu
<josephus_> ok
<arrummzen> test me.
<Hobbsee> arrummzen: done
<arrummzen> thank you =P
<nalioth> that wasn't a test
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v mneptok]  by ChanServ
<Hobbsee> nalioth: sorry?
<Hobbsee> hi mneptok
* tonyyarusso ponders out loud whether anything different needs to be done in the large channels in the run up to Thursday
<Hobbsee> tonyyarusso: presumably we'll forward #ubuntu+1 to #ubuntu and have all the ops on hand
<Hobbsee> or most of them
<nalioth> Hobbsee: gotta take 'em off into a private room and try to blow 'em out in a channel send
<tonyyarusso> Hobbsee: Right.  Should we have an #ubuntu-release-party (or just use -offtopic) so the main channels are still useful for support questions?
<Hobbsee> nalioth: hrm?
<Hobbsee> tonyyarusso: not a bad idea, actually
* Madpilot (selfishly) considers staying the h*ll off #ubuntu-* for at least a week on & after the 19th...
* tonyyarusso forwards each line of the #ubuntu logfile as a separate e-mail to Madpilot 
<Madpilot> you'd kill gmail
* Pumpernickel offers his /dev/null as secondary storage
<tonyyarusso> There's fame and fortune opportunity.  "I took down Google"
<Madpilot> then the Google Goons would come find you and google "really painful ways to die" on a laptop while holding you down.
<tonyyarusso> hehe
<Madpilot> because the Goons never actually learn or remember anything much, they just google for it as needed.
<Hobbsee> Madpilot: i'll be  out for that day :P
<Hobbsee> Pumpernickel: hehe
<mneptok> heya Hobbsee
* mneptok is preparing for the Feisty release with a rifle purchase and lobotomy
<Hobbsee> haha
<Hobbsee> mneptok: pick me up one as ewll, please
<Madpilot> the firearm, or the surgery?
<Hobbsee> firearm
<mneptok> little of column a, little of column b.
<Madpilot> shooting noobs is almost certainly against the CoC. Even if you're just trying to nick them a bit.
<mneptok> but i guess if you have the rifle, you could give yourself the (pretty messy and inaccurate) lobotomy
<mneptok> !lapdance
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about lapdance - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<mneptok> please update your resume.
<Hobbsee> Madpilot: defenestrating them is not covered in the COC...
<mneptok> defenestration is the entire point of Linux.
<Madpilot> we'll have to get the CoC amended, then. "Hobbsee is not allowed to throw people out windows. Even if they deserve it.
<Hobbsee> lol
<Madpilot> you'd be the only person mentioned specifically by name in the CoC - a great honour, I'm sure.
<Madpilot> at least until the badly-needed mneptok-specific clauses get added in haste.
<Hobbsee> lol
<mneptok> Article IX, Subsection 2: Use Lingerie, Megaphones, And Vaseline At Ubuntu Public Events
<Hobbsee> mneptok: and pirate gear.
<elkbuntu> Madpilot, sabdfl is already mentioned personally
<Madpilot> OK, 'first person aside from sabdfl' should cover it?
<elkbuntu> hehe
<elkbuntu> Hobbsee, my new suitcase is purple :)
<Hobbsee> elkbuntu: yay!
<Hobbsee> elkbuntu: mine's pink, so i dont think we'll get them confused :P
<elkbuntu> hehe... is it trolley style?
<imbrandon> ello elkbuntu Hobbsee mneptok
<elkbuntu> heya imbrandon :)
<Hobbsee> hi imbrandon
<Hobbsee> elkbuntu: trolley style?
<imbrandon> wheels
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Burgundavia]  by ChanServ
<elkbuntu> so you can pull and/or push it
<Hobbsee> ah.  yes
<elkbuntu> ... like a trolley
<elkbuntu> question 2: along one of the wide sides?
<imbrandon> a trolley is a vehicle ...
<Hobbsee> i kinda figured that - i was wondering if you were talking about a special subset of push/pull thingos
<elkbuntu> imbrandon, in your silly american words, 'cart'
<imbrandon> :)
<elkbuntu> you going to this one dude?
<Hobbsee> no, he's sucking and not coming.
<imbrandon> not spain, i'll be in boston
<elkbuntu> aww :(
<imbrandon> http://homepage.ntlworld.com/bruce.lake/images/WorldWide/SanFran16.JPG  <-- trolley
<imbrandon> not unless someone buys me some plane ticci all the sudden :)
<elkbuntu> http://www.sz-wholesale.com/uploadFiles/HAND%20TROLLEY_611.jpg .. http://www.kaycoindia.com/hospital-furnitures/gifs/medicine-trolley1.jpg .. http://www.healthyactive.gov.au/internet/healthyactive/publishing.nsf/AttachmentsByTitle/shopping_trolley.jpg/$File/shopping_trolley.jpg  <--- trolleys
<imbrandon> url's with .au dont count :) heheh
<nixternal> imbrandon: come on bud, you and I will hold our own UDS, meet ya in the middle, that is like 3 or 4 hours away
<nixternal> UDS - Ubuntu Drinking Summit!!!
<elkbuntu> @lart 37 imbrandon
* ubotu shows elkbuntu a photo of mneptok: http://tinyurl.com/yv5q8h
<imbrandon> nixternal, hahah yea UDS - St. Louis :)
<mneptok> my pants are frictionless.
<nixternal> imbrandon: I am down!
<nixternal> haha
* nixternal beds
<elkbuntu> imbrandon, so i had been waiting for sys76 to send me more stickers right... and i had a pile of envelopes here waiting. i got THREE envelopes from the US, and 1 from canada.... with the respective countries postage on the envelopes and of those 4, only one, an american, had 'australia' in the address.. Burgundavia also got one from the US somewhere
<Burgundavia> elkbuntu: ! how is life?
<imbrandon> heya Burgundavia
<imbrandon> elkbuntu, heh
<elkbuntu> Burgundavia, still reeling from the collection of stupidity i waded through yesterday. those 4 were out of 33, but then i had 2 that didnt stamp their self addressed envelopes, one that didnt stamp either envelope (nfi how it got to me) and one that didnt even put an envelope in
<Burgundavia> elkbuntu: I have one that sent me $5 and asked for me to send something, but then I lost their envelope and now I feel bad :(
<elkbuntu> :(
<elkbuntu> dude that sucks
<elkbuntu> but all yours actually stamp their envelopes, right?
<imbrandon> someone send me some stickers .... hehehe
<imbrandon> i just added a new one to my lappy, "be nice to me, i know your passwords"
<elkbuntu> hahaha
<Burgundavia> elkbuntu: I have one without an envelope, but that is it
<Hobbsee> hahahahaha nice :D
<Burgundavia> elkbuntu: how many have you sent out?
<elkbuntu> Burgundavia, lost count
<Burgundavia> wow
<elkbuntu> i have all envelopes in a bag still.. purely so if asked how many i could go back and count
<Madpilot> Burgundavia, how many have you managed to send out?
<Burgundavia> absolutely none :)
<elkbuntu> imbrandon, i have 1 solitary kubuntu powered by sticker left... that somehow miraculously didnt get snapped up at LCA or sent off to a second event
* Madpilot notes that he still doesn't have his free s76 sticker, despite being A) in the same city as Burgundavia and B) related to the lazy sod.
<Burgundavia> I have 60 sitting here waiting to sent out
<elkbuntu> Burgundavia, you're shitting me right? you've sent none yet?
<imbrandon> elkbuntu, i claim it :)
<Burgundavia> elkbuntu: my laziness has been in the extreme
<Madpilot> elkbuntu, see above about the lazy sodhood of certain people ;)
<Hobbsee> my ubuntu sticker has almost warn off :(
<Hobbsee> s/warn/worn/
<Myrtti> Hobbsee: I put clear nail polish on it
<Myrtti> :->
<elkbuntu> imbrandon, i was holding on to it for this UDS thinking you'd be there, but i'll dig up your address
<Hobbsee> Myrtti: not a bad idea.  my kuubntu one has survived fine, though
<Burgundavia> Hobbsee: so has mine. I keep it on to let people know exactly how long I have run Ubuntu :)
<Hobbsee> :)
<Hobbsee> there's a thought
<gouki> morning'
<gnomefreak> morning
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Seveas]  by ChanServ
<Tm_T> what a wonderful feeling it is
* mneptok changes Tm_T's diaper
<Tm_T> bah, already have strong painkillers
<Tm_T> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Codeine & http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Paracetamol <3
<gnomefreak> tylonal with codeine :)
<gnomefreak> hmmm that was almost too fast
<gnomefreak> Tm_T: straight codeine?
<Tm_T> gnomefreak: nope, drugmix of codeine and paracetamol
<gnomefreak> ah
<Myrtti> panacod
<gnomefreak> that sounds good
<Tm_T> that's the one
<Myrtti> the one with crecent moons on the package?
<Tm_T> gnomefreak: heh, you know where those green spots are coming :)
<Tm_T> Myrtti: moons?
<mneptok> codiene is not a controlled substance in Canada :)
<Myrtti> yeah?
<mneptok> any drugstore, no prescription
<Myrtti> crecents anyway, or cresents or such
<mneptok> that's why the support offices are here ;)
<Myrtti> mneptok: yeah, well you can get some codeine products here without prescription too
<Myrtti> like cough syrups and tablets
<mneptok> Myrtti: i imagine Finnish cough syrups having flavors of all the strange berries (e.g. whortleberry, Artic cloudberry) that Finns are crazy about :)
<Myrtti> nope
<mneptok> :(
<Myrtti> just plain licorice
<mneptok> laaaaaameu
<mneptok> -u
<Myrtti> central europeans are crazy about a syrup made from the youngest leaves of spruce
<Tm_T> Myrtti: yup, now I see those crecents
<Myrtti> I got those when my wisdom teeth were cut off
<Tm_T> Myrtti: I have these for "take 1-2 3 times a day"
<Tm_T> or something
<Tm_T> there was another drug for central nerve system, but I don't like it
<Myrtti> I tried Dolan once, did nothing
<Myrtti> Voltaren seems like a no show medicine to me, too
<Tm_T> regular painkillers are waste of time here
<Myrtti> sirdalud + ketomex <3
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v tonyy]  by ChanServ
<elkbuntu> paracetamol is horrid
<elkbuntu> it's supposed to be like the mildest painkiller or something but it upsets my stomach
<Hobbsee> :(
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v PriceChild]  by ChanServ
<elkbuntu> ibuprofen ftw
<ubotu> Juhaz called the ops in #ubuntu
<jrib> gnomefreak: same ip as bronson I had just unbanned
<gnomefreak> same troll
<Tm_T> elkbuntu: ibu... I ate that stuff long and much, doesn't help until in very high doses -> poisonous
<mc44> codine made me rather constipated :s
<mc44> !overshare
<ubotu> Um thanks... We *really* did not need to know that...
<mc44> :)
<Tm_T> what is constipated?
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Jucato]  by ChanServ
<Myrtti> ummetus
<Tm_T> aa
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Jucato]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Jucato]  by ChanServ
<Tm_T> Jucato: jumpy today?
<elkbuntu> PriceChild, incoming
<PriceChild> elkbuntu, hmm?
<elkbuntu> PriceChild, a guy from senegal is going to contact you asking for a forum
<PriceChild> Ok cool
<Tm_T> :)
* PriceChild twiddles thumbs waiting
<Tm_T> PriceChild: heh
<PriceChild> still nothing elkbuntu, ah well
<elkbuntu> i'll give him a poke
<mc44> could someone change the link in ubuntu+1 to https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-devel-announce/2007-April/000281.html?
* PriceChild looks
<PriceChild> ah yes
<PriceChild> done :)
<elkbuntu> PriceChild, he says there's a problem with making a forum?
<PriceChild> I'm confused... could I have his nick? :)
<elkbuntu> <poutcheu> SenegalTeam is not already listed in the page of team, so now i cannot create a forum
<Vorian> PriceChild, he doesn't have the wiki info filled in yet
<PriceChild> Ah so its not a real loco team yet
<elkbuntu> he is trying to set it up
<PriceChild> Ok
<elkbuntu> he has the irc channel and a mailing list so far
* PriceChild messages
<elkbuntu> im taking his word in terms of the list though, since i dont see it on lists.ubuntu.com
<elkbuntu> but it's not forbidden to make them elsewhere
<PriceChild> Still no reply from him in query or channel *trundles off*
<mc44> PriceChild: perhaps a face to face in Senegal is in order :)
<PriceChild> elkbuntu, woo he's replying :)
<jenda> Hello
<PriceChild> Hey Mr, jenda
<jenda> :)
* jenda is at the Expo.
<mc44> which expo?
<Seveas> THE xpo
<jenda> hehe
<jenda> LinuxExpo
<jenda> in Prague
<mc44> Oh, that little place :p
<jenda> :)
<jenda> it is ;)
<mc44> I hope you are giving out beer at the ubuntu stand :)
<jenda> no, but I'll go remedy that deficit afterwards :)
<mc44> \o/
<Tm_T> I'm about to ban kai from #kubuntu
<stdin> please :)
<Tm_T> done
<Tm_T> kick <3<3
<stdin> that was getting quite annoying
<Tm_T> no shit
<Tm_T> !ohmy
<ubotu> Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
* Tm_T hides
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v LjL]  by ChanServ
<gnomefreak> Tm_T: he does that all the time when heres there
<gnomefreak> kai also has another nick he does it with
<Tm_T> interesting
<gnomefreak> you should find a ban on him in bug tracker by me atleast 1
* gnomefreak off for a while
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Jucato]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v ompaul]  by ChanServ
<Seveas> apokryphos, meeting in 50 minutes :)
<apokryphos> Seveas: cool; going to make it this time ;)
<nalioth> meeting?
<apokryphos> shhh
<Seveas> CC meeting
<Tm_T> ?
<Seveas> apokryphos is up for membership
* nalioth will have to put his 2 cents in
* nalioth votes that apokryphos must send doughnuts and beer to all Ubuntu members that have joined since he went to the CC meeting the first time to get ops . . . 
* nalioth votes ____ every day.
<apokryphos> doughnuts may be doable, but beer.. hm
<apokryphos> beer -> cider and it may work out
<apokryphos> Seveas: just a note that I may have to head out at some point for 10 mins or so to 'collect' my gf, but it shouldn't be long at all
<apokryphos> it's not a very nice area 8)
<Seveas> apokryphos, that's ok, just let me know when you leave
<apokryphos> np
<apokryphos> Seveas: ok, leaving now
<Seveas> apokryphos, you have more than an hour ;)
<apokryphos> excellent 8)
<apokryphos> Seveas: ok, back now
<apokryphos> not worth mentioning ;)
<Seveas> apokryphos, meeting still has to start ;)
<mc44> apokryphos: you have to wait a few hours for the CC to turn up :p
<apokryphos> mc44: and then a few more hours to get to the member stage? ;)
<mc44> apokryphos: oh Im sure Seveas will put you near the top
<mc44> alphabetical order or something :)
<apokryphos> mc44: cookie bribes seem a little more valid
* PriceChild remembers to buy a bunch of cookies on arrival in spain
<tsmithe> PriceChild, lucky you. spain...
<PriceChild> tsmithe, you could have come too.
<tsmithe> i'm bloody 15. i don't care if they were gonna pay
<tsmithe> well, i do
<tsmithe> and i wanted to come!
<tsmithe> but you don't wanna hear me whine about it again :P
<Seveas> indeed
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+o Seveas]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+b %*!*@ubuntu/member/tsmithe]  by Seveas
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [-o Seveas]  by ChanServ
<PriceChild> you parents should sign over full parental rights to me for the week to look after you
<Seveas> :p
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+o Seveas]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [-b %*!*@ubuntu/member/tsmithe]  by Seveas
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [-o Seveas]  by ChanServ
<tsmithe> :P
<tsmithe> i don't trust PriceChild to be a parent
<Tm_T> I do, if he knows how to punish you hard
* mc44 shuts up before Seveas gets out his pointy stick
<Tm_T> seveas? pointy stick? I thought that's hobbsee's thing
<mc44> Tm_T: he borrows it for meetings
<Tm_T> ah I see
<Tm_T> good I haven't been in meetings for awhile
<Tm_T> mooh, I don't want to do wikipage about myself :(
<Tm_T> any volunteer?
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Mez]  by ChanServ
<mc44> jenda: I knew you were making a fortune off those posters :p
<Seveas> rofl
<tsmithe> haha
<jenda> hehe
<jenda> mc44: not me :)
<mc44> but yay for sane trademark policies anyhow :)
<jenda> mc44: it's just that I'm trying to convince others they _can_
<tsmithe> so that's why i've not got any donations...
<mc44> jenda: haha like pyramid selling? :p
<jenda> besides, I had all my endeavours confirmed by trademarks@
<jenda> tsmithe: no, that would be because the forums got all the outgoing cash... and I bought t-shirts for everyone at the LinuxExpo today.
<jenda> :)
<PriceChild> mc44, no no... jenda used a trapezium business model - perfectly letig
<PriceChild> *legit
<tsmithe> jenda, pah :P
<jenda> PriceChild: what's a trapezium business model? :)
<jenda> How about a 'concentric' business model? :-D
<PriceChild> I think it was off the Simpsons...
<jenda> hehe
<apokryphos> Seveas: ompaul, PriceChild, imbrandon: thank you for your kind words =)
<Seveas> apokryphos, thanks for getting of your lazy ass and doing the membership thing
<ompaul> apokryphos, you should have been told come back next meeting - you waited so long
<ompaul> hehe
<tsmithe> i guess that means congratulations are in order, apokryphos
<Seveas> apokryphos, did you join the ubunutumembers team on lp?
<PriceChild> Woo well done apokryphos :)
<imbrandon> :)
<apokryphos> nevermind, eventually there 8)
<apokryphos> Seveas: nope
<ompaul> apokryphos, :)
<Seveas> apokryphos, then do so
<apokryphos> Seveas: oh, it says I have already
<Seveas> heh
<apokryphos> ompaul: not a member?
<ompaul> apokryphos, I took it down the week I had a row over something
<apokryphos> oh
<ompaul> I took nearly everything down I was so annoyed I was angry a while after
<apokryphos> anger is a temporary insanity ;)
<mc44> combined with ompaul's continuous insanity, thats pretty bad
<ompaul> apokryphos, well I had good reason
<ompaul> or at least I thought so :)(
<ompaul> thats :)
<apokryphos> I see
* apokryphos vents the anger/rants in -offtopic
<apokryphos> those poor souls
<mc44> haha
<mc44> you arent even close to being an annoying ranter compared to alot of offtopic
<apokryphos> anyhow, ice-cream! /me out
<gnomefreak> congrats apokryphos
<gnomefreak> crap he left
<ompaul> he gone walk about :)
<ompaul> be is not left he is just not here :)
<gnomefreak> :)
<gnomefreak> whats up with mindspin?
<PriceChild> i sent him a !nickspam 5 minutes ago
<PriceChild> uu he's back
* gnomefreak cant say much i did it the other night for a friend of mine (i had to use her nicks and set them up)
<ompaul> I got him a cloak
<ompaul> my fault I should have asked him to leave channels before he started
<PriceChild> ahhh so that's what was going on :)
<ompaul> sorry peeps
* ompaul <-- blame this guy
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v mneptok]  by ChanServ
<PriceChild> mneptok, is it me or is that a new cloak?
<mc44> PriceChild: jenda forced him to have one
<PriceChild> lol :)
<ompaul> jenda, I was going to give him something *different*
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v mneptok]  by ChanServ
<mc44> ompaul: like canonical/dontfeedthe/mneptok ?
<Seveas> ROFLOL
<ompaul> mc44, that would be the canonical answer
<Seveas> DO IT DO IT!!!
<ompaul> mc44, you are like a razor
<Seveas> I'm literally laughing out loud here
<mc44> ompaul: occums or otherwise? :p
<ompaul> Seveas, so we all are
<ompaul> mc44, hmmmmmmmm is there an answer to that that wilkinson could not give himself
* gnomefreak not laughing yet, atleast not until this 2 day project is done :(
<gnomefreak> without errors*
* ompaul writes in the big book for when the revolution comes of how mc44 made him work
<ompaul> :)
<mc44> :p
<mc44> ompaul: I've already booked my "first against the wall" spot
<Seveas> ompaul, you can set cloaks as well, right?
<ompaul> I can
<ompaul> okay
<ompaul> gotcha
<ompaul> names please
<Seveas> do the dontfeedthe/mneptok cloak :)
<ompaul> I'd get shot for it
<mc44> hehe
<ompaul> in ways that you would not know about
* ompaul is losing it I looked at the list here and thought I was in #freenode-social
<Seveas> just say your password was hacked :)
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v maxamillion]  by ChanServ
<ompaul> Seveas, give me the the ones from the meeting
<Seveas> they ned to ask for it
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v mneptok]  by ChanServ
<Seveas> they're not mandatory
<ompaul> jenda, u here?
<Seveas> mneptok, what do you feel about a canonical/dontfeedthe/mneptok cloak?
* ompaul thinks that mneptok should have a different cloak 
<Seveas> ompaul, let's not go there ;)
<ompaul> it should actually read  canonical/staff/mneptok
<apokryphos> https://beta.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-irc/+mugshots oh the beauty!
<PriceChild> I need to get myself a proper picture
<PriceChild> although whenever I do, I end up with 2 chins after cropping
<apokryphos> Seveas: someone has taken https://beta.launchpad.net/~francis -- is it impossible for me to have a francis@ubuntu email? ;-)
<Seveas> no
<Seveas> just make sure to send an email to canonical sysadmin *now*
<mc44> oh its only on launchpad beta?
<Seveas> (not literally now, but you get the ida
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v mneptok]  by ChanServ
<apokryphos> Seveas: cool; sysadmin@canonical.com?
<Seveas> no idea
<Seveas> try #canonical-sysadmin :)
<mc44> its rt@c.c isnt it?
<mc44> possibly
<PriceChild> I emailed rt@c.c and got a ticket but never a reply...
<mc44> heh
<ompaul> not bofh@canonical.com?
<mc44> bet that would work :)
<ompaul> when I joined where I am they put up one alias for me
<ompaul>  it@companyname.ie
<ompaul> where companyname = $VALUE
<Seveas> ompaul, the sysadmins list at my work actually is bofh@
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v mneptok]  by ChanServ
<ompaul> Seveas, thats a list
<tsmithe> Seveas, are you the bofh?
<ompaul> paaahhhh
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+o Seveas]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [-o Seveas]  by ChanServ
<tsmithe> uhoh
<PriceChild> :)
<tsmithe> i saw that coming :P
<Seveas> hmm, I should have ubuntu/bofh/seveas :)
<tsmithe> you should
<ompaul>  /ns setcloak seveas ......
<ompaul> now that I could do but I think Seveas and I would have some explaining to do
<ompaul> we _might_ get away with it
<PriceChild> Seveas, If you could have one or the other... would it be a bofh for you, or mnepto.k's?
<Seveas> mneptoks
<PriceChild> you almost answered that before I hit return :)
<ompaul> PriceChild for best retorical question of the year
<PriceChild> ompaul, for best spelling
* PriceChild runs
#ubuntu-ops 2007-04-18
<Seveas> @lart PriceChild
* ubotu installs WindowsME on PriceChild's computer
* PriceChild huggles ompaul 
* ompaul kicks PriceChild in the shins
<ompaul> hehe
<PriceChild> :)
<ompaul> I was saving the h for the s ins of PriceChild
<PriceChild> lol :)
<apokryphos> ok, had to ask an LP admin about taking it over; elmo said LP accounts had to be tied to the addresses
<ompaul> apokryphos, you got a pm
<ubotu> cafuego called the ops in #ubuntu
<ubotu> dooglus called the ops in #ubuntu
<gnomefreak> bot attack?
<PriceChild> yeah
<PriceChild> god that slowed my machine down... wouldn't accept my op for too long :)
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Burgundavia]  by ChanServ
<PriceChild> I'm going to -r #ubuntu
<PriceChild> Its been 20 minutes.... that ok?
<Tm_T> hmm, where I have seen "cafuego" before...
<apokryphos> he's been around for ages; used to be the blootbot ubotu owner
<apokryphos> PriceChild: sure
<Tm_T> yes, but where I have seen that nick...
<Pumpernickel> ...here?
<PriceChild> ratshell is in #ubuntu
<PriceChild> When was he unbanned?
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v PriceChild]  by ChanServ
<PriceChild> argh
<PriceChild> ratshell is evading a ban on him in #ubuntu because of a changing dhcp assigned address
<Tm_T> if he comes to #kubuntu he's mine, ok?!
<PriceChild> Am I ok to remove and set a nameban?
<PriceChild> ah he's left...
<Tm_T> 02:27 -!-  channels : @#ubuntuhelp
<Tm_T> looks sad...
<Tm_T> btw should we put https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FeistyReleaseParties to channel topics?
<mc44> into u+1 perhaps
<Tm_T> please do
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Madpilot]  by ChanServ
<gnomefreak> PriceChild: did you ban real name?
<gnomefreak> ah nvm saw
<PriceChild> gnomefreak, nope
<gnomefreak> i would ban real name and ratshell
* gnomefreak was hoping we had enough for kline the other night
<PriceChild> Ok I'll do that now then?
<gnomefreak> yeah go for it
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Burgundavia]  by ChanServ
<gnomefreak> i guess real name would be rat
<PriceChild> yeah
<PriceChild> just remembering how to set one :P
<gnomefreak> atleast thats irc name
<gnomefreak> +d
* gnomefreak doesnt remember the *? parts of it
<PriceChild> Done
<gnomefreak> Tm_T: hes all yours :) im not dealing with the piece of work tonight
<Tm_T> =)
<gnomefreak> can you have a #ubuntuhelp (official im assuming due to the 1 #) and not follow the rules?
<Tm_T> gnomefreak: doesn't need to be official as long as noone is claiming it's "yours"
<Tm_T> like some company's name or similar
<gnomefreak> lol @ we should close it anyway ;)
<Tm_T> yes
<Tm_T> sorta we can take that over ;)
<Tm_T> and forward it to #ubuntu
<gnomefreak> hes oped in there atm
* gnomefreak will never get in there im sure
<Tm_T> doesn't matter, all we need is freenode staff
<gnomefreak> true
<PriceChild> nal and sport.chick are in there
<gnomefreak> a staffer evil enough to do that would be hard to find
<gnomefreak> he cant do anything about them im sure
* gnomefreak just trying to finish up for the day
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Amaranth]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Jucato]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v nalioth]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v nalioth]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v jenda_]  by ChanServ
<elkbuntu> gnomefreak, pricechild, your friend ratshell is back
<tonyy> Ewwww (awaylog for #ubuntu)
<Tm_T> elkbuntu: where?!
<Tm_T> ah he's gone
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v maxamillion]  by ChanServ
<effie_jayx> jenda_,  ping
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Madpilot]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v elkbuntu]  by ChanServ
<ubotu> Flannel called the ops in #ubuntu
<Madpilot> sorted
<Madpilot> why haven't we made Flannel an op yet?
<elkbuntu> Madpilot, ask Seveas
<Madpilot> no Membership yet, is part of why
<ubotu> PWill called the ops in #ubuntu-offtopic
<ubotu> DVS01 called the ops in #ubuntu
<Admiral_Chicago> i think we have a bot in #kubuntu
<Admiral_Chicago> |_Web or something like that
<Admiral_Chicago> can someone take a look
<elkbuntu> Admiral_Chicago, IGLD-83-130-206-206.inter.net.il ? then yes it's a spambot
<Admiral_Chicago> elkbuntu: oops, should have waited a few seconds to do that.
<Admiral_Chicago> elkbuntu: yes that one
<Admiral_Chicago> taken care of, thanks
<edahdi> how to become an op of an ubuntu channel ?
<Myrtti> ehhh
<gnomefreak> someone please kline that ratshell :(
<elkbuntu> gnomefreak, where is he now?
<gnomefreak> i dont see him (i have issues im working on with hunspell) but he has been evading bans since early lastnight
<gnomefreak> tells me he needs one
<mc44> how do you get stuff on help.ubuntu changed?
<gnomefreak> doc team
<gnomefreak> unless its a wiki
<gnomefreak> since everything is now help.ubuntu
<mc44> ah sorry, yes not wiki
<gnomefreak> doc team
<mc44> they on irc?
<gnomefreak> yes there is atleast one in this channel ;)
<mc44> :)
<gnomefreak> Burgwor_k is doc team
<Burgundavia> wa?
<gnomefreak> try #ubuntu-doc  (think that is the channel)
<gnomefreak> Burgundavia: i put the _ so you wouldnt be pinged :(
<Burgundavia> right
<Burgundavia> mc44: help.u.c is from svn
<Burgundavia>  /community on that site is the wiki
<Burgundavia> anyway, I need to sleep
<mc44> Burgundavia: I was just wondering if feisty upgrades document could have the bit about needed the l;atest update manager in it
<mc44> heh timing :)
<gnomefreak> mc44: try the docs channel
<mc44> gnomefreak: on it, thanks
<gnomefreak> the few i know on that team are sleeping
<fdoving> bugreports also works iirc.
<mc44> fdoving: you happen to know what package against? ubuntu-docs?
<fdoving> mc44: for the website? - you don't need to assign it to a package, just assign the proper team.
<mc44> fdoving: ah ok, thanks
<stefg> Hi, maybe some one could consider changing topic in #ubuntu+1. I's say it mentions 3 wrong facts: The kernel is *not* fixed, there's *no* RC for feisty yet, and it's not likely to be released this week, as far as ican see .... just a thought while i was staring at the topic when logging in.
<mc44> stefg: er... it doesnt say RC anywhere
<mc44> stefg: and the release is likely to be this week, baring something terrible happening within 24hrs
<mc44> oh and the kernel is fixed
<Myrtti> ^^ \o/
<stefg> uh,oh
<mc44> stefg: is the kernel broken for you?
<stefg> whatever... the kernel has serious regressions, there's no CD to test except a daily CD build. I'd consider the /topic misleading, but leave it up the ops to do something about it
<mc44> stefg: did you read the link?
<Myrtti> and are you sure the repositories you're using are up to date?
<mc44> stefg: the daily cd is the final image candidate
<stefg> mc44... ok, i see... no RC tag on them.. so i got nothing but trouble with the 2.6.20-15-lowlatency #2 SMP PREEMPT Sun Apr 15 07:39:03 UTC 2007 i686 GNU/Linux... but this install anyway is doomed. i'll get a fresh d/l and do a reinstall and report back then
<mc44> stefg: lowlatency isnt in main anyway :p
<stefg> initrd trouble... anyway, i'll do a test install and see what's left then
<mc44> stefg: great, it you have problems report them on https://www.stgraber.org/ubuntu/isotesting/ thanks :)
<stefg> yup,  going back to my dapper now, don't want to burn with this kernel
<mneptok> why not report them at LP?
<mc44> mneptok: yeah I pasted the wrong link
<ubotu> mc44 called the ops in #ubuntu
<Tm_T> mc44: hmmhmmhmm
<mc44> Tm_T: ?
<Tm_T> mc44:
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v PriceChild]  by ChanServ
<gnomefreak> PriceChild: you here for a bit?
<PriceChild> Yup :)
<PriceChild> What's up?
<gnomefreak> may not need to wait ;)
<gnomefreak> keep eye on Xvamp... in +1 please
<gnomefreak> maybe it ended
<mc44> optimism :)
<mneptok> hope springs eternal
<PriceChild> aww mneptok your cloak's still the same... :)
<effie_jayx> yo!
<effie_jayx> hey all :D
<mneptok> effie_jayx: hola
<effie_jayx> mneptok,  tu tambien estas practicando para USD Sevilla?
<mneptok> effie_jayx: no :(
<mneptok> effie_jayx: i'm staying here for this UDS, but MagicFab will be there
<effie_jayx> mneptok,  cool :D
<effie_jayx> mneptok,  you from canada?
<mneptok> USA
<mneptok> but living/working in .ca
<effie_jayx> mneptok,  ahhh I see...
<effie_jayx> elkbuntu's spanish is getting better...
<effie_jayx> considering the whole bunch of Spanish Spam Subscriptions I added her email to
<effie_jayx> :D
<mneptok> effie_jayx: "las chupacabras aman bueno las tetas grandes de las hermanas negras."
<mneptok> >:)
<effie_jayx> lol
<effie_jayx> mneptok,  you know what you are saying?
<mneptok> effie_jayx: of course!
<mneptok> hence the evil smile :)
<effie_jayx> lol... tasteful trolling
<effie_jayx> heheheh
<mneptok> all of my Spanish is "survival Spanish."
<mneptok> asking for a bathroom, a bed, food, a taxi, etc.  and being insulting if people are not helpful. ;)
<effie_jayx> mneptok,  well that language you use is ... survival spanish if you are to set up spanish porn sites
<effie_jayx> heheh
<elkbuntu> rofl
<mc44> effie_jayx: dont give him ideas
<effie_jayx> I haven't
<mc44> el mneptok sexio!
<elkbuntu> mc44, i dont think there's a perverted idea that a normal person can conceive that mneptok hasnt already conceived
<mc44> elkbuntu: that is true
<effie_jayx> mc44 that sounds like a pornstar's Cherrio  like Cereal
<mc44> :)
<ubotu> In #edubuntu, ogra said: ubotu is always 10min ahead to make sure the room is clean ;)
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v PriceChild]  by ChanServ
<effie_jayx> Alright I am not a bit anxious but... Is it out yet?
<elkbuntu> lol, no
<PriceChild> outyet is <reply> NO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<effie_jayx> elkbuntu,  hehe... well some pranker is giving a mirror
<effie_jayx> heheh
<effie_jayx> PriceChild,  OK I think I took the hint
<PriceChild> effie_jayx, the images are still being tested... Tollef said there's a good chance it will be out on schedule tomorrow
<PriceChild> However then followed up with the "actually... It'll  be released when its released"
<effie_jayx> PriceChild,  and then they say Ubuntu deviates a lot from debian... c'omon
<effie_jayx> ;)
<elkbuntu> effie_jayx, the daily images available now are 99% likely to be the same images as will be released tomorrow
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Jucato]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Hobbsee]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v mneptok]  by ChanServ
<Tm_T> gnomefreak: did you notice how this fellow mostly ignored what I said?
<gnomefreak> no just got here
<Tm_T> well it's not many lines above :p
<gnomefreak> ah yes
<gnomefreak> i see
<Tm_T> oh well, I hope there's someone enough patience
<Tm_T> +with
<gnomefreak> no fear he wont get an answer there either by the looks of it
<Tm_T> =)
<Tm_T> ouch
<gnomefreak> PriceChild: Tm_T tried that
<gnomefreak> lol
<PriceChild> I saw :)
<PriceChild> I'll bold it next... 8-)
<gnomefreak> :)
<Tm_T> I'm pretty sure he handles his system as he handle conversations, and that means he won't get anything useful out of it :(
<gnomefreak> damn he did know
<gnomefreak> tell him to try using the little mousy thing
<gnomefreak> mousey*
<Tm_T> hit with manual!
<gnomefreak> :)
* Tm_T hits PriceChild with MS DOS 5.0 User Guide & Reference
* Tm_T hides
* gnomefreak needs something to speed up the build process
<Tm_T> hmm, hit'n'run :o
* gnomefreak wonders if its enabled :X
<gnomefreak> ill bbl need to get some outside work done.
<Mez> what the f**k
<Mez> apparently I'm called Randy Charles Morin
<elkbuntu> wtf?
<Mez> http://opencontent.info/open-wifi-access/
<Mez> read that
<Mez> it links to my blog
<PriceChild> haha
<Mez> thats worth a blog pos
<Mez> http://www.sourceguru.net/archives/59
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v maxamillion]  by ChanServ
<Auschwitz> loldongs
<Auschwitz> loldongs
<Auschwitz> loldongs
<Auschwitz> loldongs
<Auschwitz> loldongs
<Hobbsee> Auschwitz: ?
<Auschwitz> WHy can't I go in the main channel?
<Auschwitz> I'm sad
<Auschwitz> I might kill myself
<Hobbsee> because you were banned
<Auschwitz> I didn't do anything :(
<Auschwitz> Although I do wanna kill one million jewrats
<Auschwitz> WER MUSEN DER JUDEN AUSROTTEN!
<Hobbsee> ...
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+o gnomefreak]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [-o gnomefreak]  by gnomefreak
<Auschwitz> Jews jews jews
<Auschwitz> lolololol
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+o Hobbsee]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+b *!*@n128-227-83-120.xlate.ufl.edu]  by Hobbsee
* Auschwitz was kicked off #ubuntu-ops by Hobbsee (Hobbsee)
<Hobbsee> farking....
<gnomefreak> that was next
<gnomefreak> :)
<elkbuntu> heh
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [-o Hobbsee]  by ChanServ
<Pici> ugh, hes back again?
<Hobbsee> seems so
<gnomefreak> not here
<Pici> Somewhere...
* elkbuntu looks in -devel
<elkbuntu> is holycow trolling youse reckon?
<gnomefreak> he should be removed for being nasty IMHO
<Hobbsee> it's their decision...
<Hobbsee> as in, some of the talking people have ops
<gnomefreak> yeah i know just my opinion due to his shitty attitude
<elkbuntu> gnomefreak, i dont think i've ever seen him without said shitty attitude
* gnomefreak sees him very little
<PriceChild> atomiku in #ubuntu....
<gnomefreak> :( like telling me it was an /amsg was gonna make me say ok?
<variant> lo, please see comment from superkirbyartist
<variant> in #ubuntu
* gnomefreak remembers him
<gnomefreak> just cant remember what he did last itme
<gnomefreak> time
<PriceChild> sev.eas has mentioned him a few tims i'm sure
<Tm_T> gnomefreak: hmm, I had an idea
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v elkbuntu]  by ChanServ
<Tm_T> gnomefreak: hmm, nevermind afterall :-P
<gnomefreak> ok trying to understand this. you cant troll in the room so its ok to troll in someones pm? :(
<gnomefreak> s/room/channel
<PriceChild> gnomefreak, those are the rules... did no-one tell you?
<Tm_T> gnomefreak: no, it's not ok troll except with yourself in front of the mirror
<gnomefreak> no :(
<gnomefreak> mirror broke last time i tried that
<Tm_T> gnomefreak: sign from higher powers (me): don't troll
<gnomefreak> ;)
<Pici> Hm, is it against the CoC to have something questionable in your quit message?
* gnomefreak is so close to going to lay down for a nap i can taste it
<gnomefreak> Pici: depending on what it is
<gnomefreak> cant be said in channel cant be in quit message is the way i look at it
<Tm_T> exactly
<Pici> Well... I kinda feel like a tattle tail, but it looks like a windows xp cd-key in this person's quit message.
<nalioth> Pici: when you are talking on the phone, do you say nasty offensive things to the person and hang up quickly?
<Tm_T> nalioth: I do
<Tm_T> nalioth: then mom calls back to me
<gnomefreak> Pici: thats just poor taste IMO
<Tm_T> gnomefreak: unfortunately CoC doesn't cover that /yet)
<Tm_T> (
<PriceChild> Pici, jdong?
<Pici> PriceChild: Yes
<gnomefreak> they have sites you can get free key codes for just about anything
<PriceChild> That is the most common windows xp key...
<PriceChild> its deactivated at SP2 of course
<Pici> I know, it was just a question.
<Tm_T> doesn't show a good taste IMO no matter what
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v elkbuntu]  by ChanServ
* gnomefreak thinks im finally caught up for the week
<Seveas> !staff
<ubotu> Hey nalioth, jenda, rob, SportChick or ompaul! I could use a bit of your time :)
<Tm_T> !seveas
<ubotu> Seveas has a popular 3rd party repository for several packages. More info (and mirrors) on http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages
<Tm_T> bah
<PriceChild> duck
<nalioth> Seveas: yes?
<Tm_T> where's "seveas needs your help" factoid
<Seveas> nalioth, cloak requests: bkingx, micahcowan, yeager
<Tm_T> I wonder if I can get Ubuntu cloak without Ubuntu membership
<Seveas> you can't
<Seveas> unless you bribe me $100
<Tm_T> bah, then I need to apply
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v LjL]  by ChanServ
<Hobbsee> it's the mad dutchman!
<Hobbsee> hi, Seveas!
<Seveas> hi
<gnomefreak> he was warned
<nalioth> Seveas: $100 ?
* gnomefreak has tried remove and mute running low on commands
<Seveas> nalioth, yeah, $100 will do
<nalioth> Seveas: wow, you must be rich
<elkbuntu> at no point does he guarantee the effectiveness of the bribe
<Seveas> nalioth, neh
<Seveas> only 3 people paid so far
<Hobbsee> elkbuntu: heh.  "may require multiple bribes to get what you want"
<Tm_T> Seveas: mom and her parents?
* PriceChild ponders how much it would cost seveas for mnepto.k's new cloak
<elkbuntu> PriceChild, that one seveas has no control over
<Tm_T> elkbuntu: doesn't stop him collecting money
<elkbuntu> this is true
<Seveas> :)
<Seveas> nalioth, can you prod me when the cloaks are set?
<nalioth> Seveas: ok
<Tm_T> prod him over the cliff
* nalioth prods Seveas with a caterpillar d-19
<nalioth> cloaks done
<Seveas> grzaie
<Seveas> grazie
<elkbuntu> nalioth, see #ubuntu?
<effie_jayx> nalioth,  can I get one :D
<elkbuntu> effie_jayx, did you finally become a member?
<effie_jayx> elkbuntu,  ammm emmm no..:S
<effie_jayx> mora advocacy needed
<effie_jayx> :D
<elkbuntu> :(
<elkbuntu> they said that?
<effie_jayx> I did
<effie_jayx> :S
<elkbuntu> dude, you've done plenty!
<effie_jayx> elkbuntu,  todya I found out there is more to do
<effie_jayx> elkbuntu,  schools and PC vendors.
<effie_jayx> elkbuntu,  shall post about it :D
<elkbuntu> effie_jayx, there's *always* more to do. you need to get membership sometime
<effie_jayx> elkbuntu, true, .... Are you pulling an alnighter for feisty elkbuntu  ?? ;)
<elkbuntu> effie_jayx, no, i'm just about to head to bed
<Hobbsee> hehe, elkbuntu's still up too.  bad us!
<elkbuntu> Hobbsee, we're just preparing our bodyclocks for europe!
<mc44> Gotta get ready for the big game tomorrow guys! :)
<mc44> (for guys I of course mean girls :p)
<Hobbsee> elkbuntu: sounds about right to me!  i'll try that on my mother.
<elkbuntu> hehehe
<effie_jayx> Hobbsee, and elkbuntu  are the true  tag team aussie force
<Hobbsee> yep :P
<elkbuntu> ok missy. go to bed
<elkbuntu> night all :)
<PriceChild> night
<Hobbsee> elkbuntu: yes sir!
<elkbuntu> hey, that's mean
<Hobbsee> :P
* Hobbsee huggles elkbuntu goodnight
* elkbuntu huggles Hobbsee back
<Hobbsee> :)
<elkbuntu> only 2 weeks now :D
<Hobbsee> yep!
<Hobbsee> should be fun :D
* elkbuntu kicks herself out of her chair
<Linuturk> I'm not affected by the DCC bug. I'm affected by a shotty internet connection
<Linuturk> please unban me
<apokryphos> Linuturk: please join ##apokryphos for a test
<LjL> yeah
<LjL> he's not affected
<LjL> sure
<apokryphos> 8)
<PriceChild> lol
<apokryphos> !dcc | Linuturk
<ubotu> Linuturk: There are people around who think it is funny to abuse a bug in certain routers by sending invalid DCC commands. When bitten by this bug ops in #ubuntu remove users so they are no longer targets. To fix it have a look here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixDCCExploit
<apokryphos> you are affected
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v ompaul]  by ChanServ
<apokryphos> Linuturk: reconnect on port 8001 and then rejoin for a test
<Linuturk> apokryphos, right, working on it
<Linuturk> ok
<Linuturk> clean
<apokryphos> cool, you're good to go. One second while I lift the ban
<apokryphos> Linuturk: you can join #ubuntu directly now. Thanks =)
<Linuturk> it is wierd. I've had this happen a few times in the last 3 months, (the ban) and this is the first time I've seen the DCC actually kick me off
<apokryphos> heh
<Linuturk> is that normal? or what?
<apokryphos> on rare occassions innocents can get caught up in the exploit
<apokryphos> though it might've been that someone didn't trigger the right dcc test
<Linuturk> and since I changed ports, that stops the exploit? what about turning off DCC ? I'm a bit confused about the mechanics of it
<apokryphos> it's a bug in your router which erroneously interprets some strings as dcc requests, and badly
<apokryphos> changing ports means you're not exploitable, yeah
<ompaul> Linuturk, your router sees 6667 and dcc and fails -- it can't do if you leave it alone
<Linuturk> ok
<Linuturk> thanks
<ompaul> Apr 03 23:00:22 <Linuturk>      ompaul, my router isn't exploitable   <-- don't get done again
<Linuturk> that's the thing ompaul. I remember those other times, and I never changed any settings. Once I got into a channel with you, you tried to DCC me, and it didn't kill me
<Linuturk> that's what I don't understand
<ompaul> Linuturk, well there is some setting or something in your router
<ompaul> but (A) it ain't freenode cos thousands have stayed connected
<mc44> <apokryphos> though it might've been that someone didn't trigger the right dcc test
<mc44> ::p
<ompaul> and (B) you fall when the others fall
<Linuturk> unless I was on another network, with a different router
<Linuturk> that's the only thing I can think of
<Linuturk> is, my internet connection dropped at the wrong time, or I was signing on/off testing something
<Linuturk> and it was mistaken for a DCC
<Linuturk> but this router is vunerable
<Linuturk> and the others I was on weren't
* Linuturk rotates between about 3 networks
<Linuturk> work 1 | work 2 | home
<ardchoille> Would someone be willing to help me with this? http://ardchoille.pastebin.us/25747
<ompaul> well sort yyour clients
<ardchoille> There's a question at the bottom.
<ompaul> and then you wont be having this debate
<ompaul> :)
<ompaul> ardchoille, hmmm reading, I did not bring my skills up to date
<Linuturk> ompaul, it is a laptop, so it moves between them.
<ompaul> so then it should not have an issue if it is pointing to 8001
<apokryphos> ardchoille: hopefully we'll be able to get +J set soon, so the spam will be a lot less
<ompaul> anyroad dinner is sorted
<LjL> we have +J removed? i didn't even know
<apokryphos> ardchoille: and with regard to your /ignore question, check your irc client's documentation :)
<apokryphos> LjL: yeah, removed and on mlock :(
<PriceChild> ardchoille, the ops kick/banning exploit victims to a channel with instructions helps prevent spam with it happenning again.
<PriceChild> ardchoille, It hits far less people now than it did
<LjL> apokryphos: what happened?
<ardchoille> I understand that. I'm using irssi and there's probably a way to do that /ignore.
<PriceChild> +J was removed because it couldn't handle server death  wasn' it?
<apokryphos> LjL: there was a server crash, so quite a few people got chucked into -unregged
<mc44> PriceChild: the on join chanserv message should just be the dcc exploit! :)
<PriceChild> mc44, hmm?
<mc44> PriceChild: that way no one exploitable would get in to start with :p
<PriceChild> lol
<ardchoille> lol
<PriceChild> don't think it'll catch on mc44...
<mc44> I rather thought not
<jrib> I like it
<apokryphos> what exactly?
<jrib> cheese
<ubotu> In #ubuntu, Pici said: !smb is <alias> samba
<apokryphos> !smb
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about smb - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<apokryphos> !smb is <alias> samba
<ubotu> I'll remember that, apokryphos
<ardchoille> That's how you do that. Thanks apokryphos
<Pici> thanks ;)
<jrib> ardchoille: /help levels    you want to ignore MODES in #ubuntu
<apokryphos> jrib: mm, cheese. Knew something was missing from that meal
<jrib> and whatever kick is too
<ardchoille> jrib: Nice idea, thank you
<jrib> or just ignore LjL, he's the spammer
<ardchoille> Can't do that.
<ardchoille> LjL contributes quite a bit and I have learn a lot from him.
<LjL>  /ignore *jrib*
<jrib> sarcasm detection is off today, earlier someone thought I was serious about cheatcodes for the installer
<ardchoille> lol
<LjL> jrib: you mean there aren't?
<ardchoille> Ok, think I found an answer, thanks for listening folks.
<apokryphos> hah
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Seveas]  by ChanServ
<ompaul> off to fight for freedom or stop ipred2 or some such
<ompaul> later people :)
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v thoreauputic]  by ChanServ
<ubotu> jhutchins called the ops in #kubuntu
<ratshell> Hey quick question? I can't find a channel for this question.
<PriceChild> ratshell, this isn't a support channel. If its about operators or abuse then ok
<ratshell> Well could I ask what channel is for Ubuntu Server Edition?
<ratshell> I can't find one
<PriceChild> There isn't one. Support for it would go in #ubuntu.
<ratshell> okay thx
<ratshell> Would you mind helping me in my channel real quick Price? I need help setting something up in it.
<ratshell> its about operator status
<Pumpernickel> There's #ubuntu-server, but it's not as populated as other channels.
<Mez> !support | ratshell
<ubotu> ratshell: support is The official ubuntu support channel is #ubuntu. Also see http://ubuntu.com/support and http://ubuntuforums.org
<ratshell> Thx mez, pumpernickel helped me out
<ratshell> but thx anyways
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Madpilot]  by ChanServ
<ikonia> evening chaps
<ratshell> u talking to me?
<apokryphos> ubotu: btlogin
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about btlogin - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+o apokryphos]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+b *!*=ratshell@*.dhcp.insightbb.com]  by apokryphos
* ratshell was kicked off #ubuntu-ops by apokryphos (stop ban-evading)
<apokryphos> ergh, weird ban default
<ikonia> default ban ?
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+b ratshell!*@*]  by apokryphos
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [-b *!*=ratshell@*.dhcp.insightbb.com]  by apokryphos
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [-o apokryphos]  by apokryphos
<apokryphos> ban mode
<gnomefreak> again?
<apokryphos> gnomefreak: the guy just doesn't give up :/
<gnomefreak> im seeing that.
<gnomefreak> i asked for a  kline already
<gnomefreak> hes banned in all support channels #ubuntu #kubuntu and #xubuntu
<gnomefreak> i think xubuntu
<LjL> sigh
<gnomefreak> nope not in there
<LjL> oh, insightbb.com, reminds me of something
<gnomefreak> he left before i did
<LjL> he's in #ubuntuhelp now, what the heck is that
<gnomefreak> hes spamming that channel in our support channels
<PriceChild> His own channel
<gnomefreak> since this all started
<LjL> #ubuntuhelp is in the #ubuntu namespace, isn't it?
<mc44> seems likely
<apokryphos> yup
<gnomefreak> thats what i said too. but nalioth and SportChick were hanging in there
<LjL>  /hanging/ in there?
<apokryphos> Seveas: know about it?
* gnomefreak was too busy to as Seveas about it this moring
<LjL> anyway, i'm not really sure, i think the namespace might include the hyphen
<apokryphos> LjL: they'd need the instruction to close it I think
<gnomefreak> LjL: they were sitting in there after he started spamming it
<apokryphos> nah, I'm pretty sure you don't need the hyphen
* Mez larts apokryphos 
<apokryphos> @lart mez
* ubotu splats mez with a large hammer
<Mez> apokryphos, sorry about the bot downtime earlier, scheduled maintenance
<apokryphos> no worries
<Madpilot> LjL, no, the hyphen isn't needed - there was a run-in regarding #ubuntuforums & behaviour there a year or so ago
<PriceChild> Was it that bad? :s
<LjL> @lart PriceChild
* ubotu throws PriceChild into /dev/null
<PriceChild> Hey I wasn't around there then!
<gnomefreak> who decided if a #ubuntu* channel is official?
<mc44> PriceChild: still your fault
<LjL> @lart PriceChild for not being around
* ubotu enrolls LjL in Visual Basic 101
<gnomefreak> decides*
<PriceChild> lol
<mc44> PriceChild: dont try and blame jenda :)
<Madpilot> gnomefreak, ultimately, the Ubuntu CC
<SportChick> gnomefreak: "being" in the channel is not the same as "hanging out" in the channel
<LjL> gnomefreak: which means, in practice, seveas :)
<apokryphos> right
<PriceChild> we've a regular "elcasey" that regularly tries to convince us to drop the CoC and go unofficial and not care about anything
<PriceChild> and a few others...
<gnomefreak> SportChick: hangout is just being there sorry
<Mez> apokryphos, can you get it to join  ##sourceguru  so i can keep an eye on it ?
<gnomefreak> but i did clarify it
<PriceChild> mc44, pah he's almost as newbie as me :)
<LjL> oh no arguing semantics, i know what he meant now anyway
<SportChick> gnomefreak: the phraseology you used indicates you think that our presense there reflects an approval of the channel - keep in mind that as staff members, there are many reasons for us to be in a channel
<gnomefreak> SportChick: no im sorry i didnt say it right. i know you are there to keep eye out.
<apokryphos> ;)
<SportChick> :)
<gnomefreak> i understood that when you did join there
* SportChick tacklehugs gnomefreak 
<mc44> just ban forward all the trolls in #ubuntu to #ubuntuhelp - problem solved :p
<LjL> SportChick: still too many one syllable words, try again
<Madpilot> mc44, tempting, isn't it? :)
* gnomefreak falls ;)
<LjL>  /b mc44!*@*!#ubuntuhelp
<mc44> LjL: to defeat the troll, one must go to #ubuntuhelp and act like one :)
<SportChick> LjL: hrm?
* SportChick is in a seminar - hard to pay attention
<LjL> SportChick: nevermind :)
<LjL> mc44: "one"... we have you for that
<ikonia> SportChick: what on
* gnomefreak will be banned on site ;)
* LjL hands gnomefreak an open proxy
<nalioth> gnomefreak: what is up with #ubuntuhelp?
<gnomefreak> nothing we were talking about the namespace
<gnomefreak> nalioth: ratshell has been ban evading again
<apokryphos> and asking for support in here again :/
<gnomefreak> can someone open firefox and tell me if ther eis an icon in the boarder top left?
<LjL> oh my god
<LjL> wtf did my computer just do
<LjL> it's all your fault gnomefreak >:
<gnomefreak> it typed oh my god
<gnomefreak> i wouldnt be suprised
<gnomefreak> took me 3 weeks to get caught up and i find out in not done yet
<LjL> gnomefreak: no, it started ("it" being the HD, i think) making a loud high-piched noise while opening firefox
<LjL> anyway, define "border top left"
<gnomefreak> the upmost left corner near the menu square
<gnomefreak> or instead of menu square
<LjL>  /&##, how the heck can something like this happen *and* the SMART data say "yes dude, everything's all right, sleep well!"
<LjL> gnomefreak: i don't have anything on the left of "File"
<gnomefreak> above file
<LjL> gnomefreak: well, i have my window manager's Close button =)
<gnomefreak> ah ok
<gnomefreak> thank you
<gnomefreak> maybe its just on 3.0 ill be back to look into this
* nalioth grins evilly
<mc44> @lart Micheal Dell and his Automatix using ways
* ubotu @#ubuntu-ops:~$ deluser Micheal Dell and his Automatix using ways
* PriceChild runs
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Mez]  by ChanServ
<PriceChild> * whenIsItReleased (n=whenIsIt@gob75-2-81-56-65-132.fbx.proxad.net) has joined #ubuntu
<mc44> haha
<LjL> ...
#ubuntu-ops 2007-04-19
<Amaranth> apparently micheal dell uses automatix
<ompaul> silly micheal dell then
<mc44> Amaranth: I already larted him, dont worry :)
<Madpilot> is it possible to alias timezones? The bot should know 'gmt' and 'zulu' as aliases for 'utc'...
* gnomefreak thinks ubotu gets it from the timezone site that is used for meetings
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+o LjL]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [-o LjL]  by LjL
<Madpilot> I'm wondering when we'll break 1200 in #ubuntu
<Madpilot> have we ever gotten over 1200?
<LjL> never seen it myself
<mc44> Madpilot: Im thinking of setting up a sweepstake for tomorrow. Peak no. users/number of bans/sexiest op
<LjL> except on bot attacks perhaps
<thoreauputic> Madpilot: a few hours ago it was slightly over 1200 I think
<LjL> mc44: the last one's easy
<mc44> LjL: well of course, my vote is for you :)
<ShaLaptop> Hello
<jrib> hi
<ShaLaptop> I'm here for know more about the Ratshell problem
<ShaLaptop> I created an unfliated channel called #ubuntuhelp, with the rule to say on the thread we aren't affliated, and we don't advertise of this channel into the official ones
<ShaLaptop> but, aparently, this channel will be droped because of someoen called Ratshell
<ShaLaptop> on my knowledge, banned of the official chans
<ShaLaptop> So i stay neutral on this story, i just want know what going on as owner of the unfliated channel
<nalioth> ShaLaptop: you might have to idle here for an answer
<nalioth> i DO know ratshell was banned from many of the #*buntu* channels for spamming your channel in them
<nalioth> i also know he evaded those bans
<ShaLaptop> :/ blackhat i guess ?
<ShaLaptop> anyway, i have all my time and will wait here for a reply
<ShaLaptop> anyway, if this person spam my channel name on the official forum, i want him ejected deffinitly
<ShaLaptop> i can't accept that
<PriceChild> Amaranth, so cruel :)
<Amaranth> PriceChild: :D
<ubotu> jacobmp92 called the ops in #ubuntu-ohio
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v nalioth]  by ChanServ
<ubotu> In #ubuntu+1, concept10 said: ubotu, topic is Please read the channel topic whenever you enter, as it contains essential information, including release status.  To view it at any time after joining, simply type /topic
<gnomefreak> ShaLaptop: may i help you?
* gnomefreak will be in and out 
<PriceChild> haah
<PriceChild> Arwen/anon32 just requested an unban in +1. I told him to come back again later as it'd only been 5 or 6 hours
<gnomefreak> hes still getting himself banned?
<nalioth> gnomefreak: you know it's addictive . . . .
* gnomefreak shouldnt be suprised at some of the people getting themselves banned
<Linuturk> can I get that DCC test real quick? I'd like to test my home router for the vulnerability
<nalioth> Linuturk: join #linuturk please
<Linuturk> thanks nalioth
<nalioth> welcome
<Linuturk> must be isolated to the network at work
<Amaranth> Alright, someone else take over
<Amaranth> :)
<Vorian> hehe
* gnomefreak trying to go to bed
<gnomefreak> im off to bed these uploads can wait till morning i guess
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Jucato]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Jucato]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Jucato]  by ChanServ
<effie_jayx> god reading #ubuntu is tought.... lot's of letters flying round all the time
<effie_jayx> hehe
<tonyyarusso> Madpilot: Yeah, I'm reading my /away log and it's far from ideal, and in anticipation of tomorrow I'm hoping to clear up some of the more common little issues.
<Jordan_U> You might want to perma-ban ufuktu ( #ubuntu )
<Madpilot> has it been trolling elsewhere?
<Madpilot> ... stupid season is really opening up in #ubuntu... I'd had six months to block out the terrible memory of #ubuntu on release day...
<elkbuntu> shall we take bets on what the usercount will hit?
<Madpilot> I'm thinking it'll top 1200 in the next two hours
<effie_jayx> you guys are mean... hehehe
<effie_jayx> keeping us in great expectation :D
<elkbuntu> Madpilot, i think we could even hit 1350-1400 at some point
<elkbuntu> but probably post-release
<elkbuntu> 50 of which will probably be trolls or sleepers
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v ajmitch]  by ChanServ
<ajmitch> hm
<ajmitch> who magically added me to an ops list? :)
<Madpilot>  #ubuntu-release-party?
<ajmitch> yeah
<Madpilot> huh?
<ajmitch> I see tonyyarusso registered it a few minutes ago
<tonyyarusso> Yeah, that'd be me.
<tonyyarusso> I mentioned the idea last night to Hobbsee, thought it might be a good way to keep the main channels support-oriented while everyone goes all "OMG, is it out yet?"
<ajmitch> you haven't seen the forums
<ajmitch> "does anyone have mark shuttleworth's phone number?"
<tonyyarusso> True - haven't spent as much time on the forums as most
<tonyyarusso> Actually, I _do_ have Mark's phone number......
<ajmitch> yeah I probably have it somewhere as well
<ajmitch> lots of people thought feisty *must* be released at exactly midnight GMT
<ajmitch> since that's what the fridge said
<tonyyarusso> He wrote it on a whiteboard while giving a talk once, which I then found in .ogg format later.
<ajmitch> yep
* ajmitch has that somewhere
<ajmitch> I remember being with someone as we called him, too...
<ajmitch> one night in montreal, at the end of UDS :)
<Madpilot> Ubuntu Drinking Session?
<ajmitch> very close to it...
<ajmitch> you should have seen how hungover some of them were on the *first* day
<xblackfire> with who I must speak to have logs in my channel #ubuntu-ni ?
<ubotu> In ubotu, tonyyarusso said: releaseparty is <reply> Please remember that #ubuntu, #kubuntu, #xubuntu, and #edubuntu are support channels.  To countdown to Feisty release and then party once it happens, join #ubuntu-release-party - for in-person parties, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FeistyReleaseParties
<tonyyarusso> %login
<xblackfire> somebody knows ?
<Madpilot> xblackfire, you need one of the locobots to join your channel
<stdin> xblackfire: from /whois ubuntulog: [04:35]  [Whois]  ubuntulog is i=ubuntulo@ubuntu/bot/ubuntulog (Ubuntu log bot:: contact fabbione@ubuntu.com)
<xblackfire> locobot or ubuntulog ?
<Madpilot> afaik locobot is the logging bot for local channels; ubuntulog is for the main channels (but I might be wrong...)
<xblackfire> locobot then
<stdin> xblackfire: best to ask in #ubuntu-bots
<xblackfire> ok
<xblackfire> thanks for the help
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Burgundavia]  by ChanServ
<Madpilot> tonyyarusso, nice preemptive bans in #ubuntu
<tonyyarusso> Madpilot: I had pre-emptive hilights from yesterday, he confirmed the suspicion
* ajmitch hasn't been in #ubuntu for months
<ajmitch> today wouldn't be a good day for me to return
<tonyyarusso> It'd be a lovely day!  With sunshine and birdies!
<effie_jayx> I want My feisty Fawn (a la 80's mtv commercial )
<effie_jayx> some comic relief ;)
<nixternal> I love feeding the trolls
<ajmitch> nixternal: you're bad
<nixternal> hahaha
<nixternal> reverse trollology
<ajmitch> what were you doing now?
<nixternal> gotta love it
<Amaranth> ajmitch: you can go in there and tell them you have 7.04 final
<nixternal> there was a troll in #kubuntu and he announced it, so I let him stay
<Amaranth> they'll fall all over themselves asking you to give it to them
<nixternal> he didn't troll to bad, and he was quite pleasant
<tonyyarusso> lol
<nixternal> I have 7.04 final
<nixternal> I am willing to bed ajmitch does as well
<ajmitch> Amaranth: sounds fair
<ajmitch> uh no
<nixternal> muhahahaha
<ajmitch> please don't
<nixternal> orly
<ajmitch> *really*
<nixternal> lol
<ajmitch> (read what you wrote)
<Amaranth> lmao
<nixternal> haha, holy shit!@!#@
* nixternal dies
<nixternal> s/bed/bet/BET damnit!!
* Pumpernickel buries nixternal 
<nixternal> ass up, so the whole world can enjoy it :)
<nixternal> err
<nixternal> ok that sounded worse
<nixternal> but it was so the whole world could kiss it
* nixternal shuts up
<Amaranth> Wow
<Amaranth> Just....wow
<Madpilot> ...
<Amaranth> Can you breathe alright? Do we need a doctor to remove the foot from your mouth?
<nixternal> I am really nixternal's brother, he walked away and didn't lock his screen, that shold teach him
<Amaranth> Nice try. :)
<nixternal> hahaha
<nixternal> damn
<effie_jayx> hehe
<nixternal> lemme guess, this chan is logged
<effie_jayx> nixternal,  you betcha
* nixternal watches the CoC go down the drain for this one
<ajmitch> a shame, really
* Amaranth waves to ubuntulog
<Amaranth> and if someone gets kicked ubotu will keep a log too ;)
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Mez]  by ChanServ
<mneptok> hey! nixternal has joined me at the edge of decency!
<nixternal> what?
<nixternal> lol
<ajmitch> mneptok!!
* ajmitch thinks that we should just ban anyone who says that it's out 
<effie_jayx> hehe
* Madpilot thinks that we should just skip right to the endgame and ban *everyone*
<ajmitch> tonyyarusso: ping (#u-r-p ops list)
<ajmitch> can you add mithrandir to the list please?
<tonyyarusso> ajmitch: done
<ajmitch> thanks
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v maxamillion]  by ChanServ
<atoponce> jenda_: ping
<elkbuntu> we need ubotu in there
<tonyyarusso> That'd be good.
<elkbuntu> Seveas, you're supposed to be awake now. give us ubotu in #ubuntu-release-party kthxbai
<Madpilot> @now Amsterdam
<ubotu> Current time in Europe/Amsterdam: April 19 2007, 08:45:06 - Next meeting: Development Team in 8 hours 14 minutes
<elkbuntu> see.. he should be awake
* atoponce needs to go to bed
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Hobbsee]  by ChanServ
<tonyyarusso> Welcome to insanity Hobbsee
<Madpilot> Ah, the Hobbsee arriveth.
<elkbuntu> tonyyarusso, are most of the trolls there rather than #ubuntu or are they trolling both?
<tonyyarusso> elkbuntu: #ubuntu's actually doing well :)
<Hobbsee> heh
<elkbuntu> yeah, i notice
<elkbuntu> tonyyarusso, ask payan to redirect that channel to #ubuntu-release-party
<Hobbsee> troll heaven, today?
<Madpilot> 1184 in #ubuntu - we're edging closer to 1200...
<mneptok> 1187
<elkbuntu> !staff
<ubotu> Hey nalioth, jenda, rob, SportChick or ompaul! I could use a bit of your time :)
<elkbuntu> time for some forced redirection >:] 
<Hobbsee> wow
<tonyyarusso> #ubuntu-release-party2 as well
<Hobbsee> hi mneptok
<mneptok> 'allo sweetness.
<Madpilot> tonyyarusso, someone grabbing random channel names?
<tonyyarusso> Madpilot: yeah
<tonyyarusso> That staff factoid should be smart enough to tell them who called it for the /away log
* tonyyarusso thinks he may have to go sleep, but knows that if he does he'll miss the fun
<elkbuntu> as usual, nobody in /stats p
<Hobbsee> of coruse, yes
<Hobbsee> it's australian day
<Madpilot> 1191
<Hobbsee> elkbuntu: you *must* remember that the staff are never around when absolutely needed, if it's australian day
<Hobbsee> even christel is away
<elkbuntu> Hobbsee, i know. we need australian staff, but i have no desire to be one of those
<Hobbsee> heh
<elkbuntu> i quite enjoy the shred of sanity i still have
<mneptok> it keeps her from amryying me.
<mneptok> *marrying
<elkbuntu> hahaha
<Hobbsee> hahahha
<Hobbsee> elky, sane?
<tonyyarusso> 1203
<elkbuntu> Hobbsee, i didnt say completely. i do still have one thread left
<Hobbsee> :P
<elkbuntu> man i love local mirrors
<tonyyarusso> I'm going to grab a quick nap/short sleep - keep an eye on things all.
<Hobbsee> tonyyarusso: heh.  stay up, and keep telling them that it's all a conspiracy
<Hobbsee> that there is no release
<tonyyarusso> hehe
* elkbuntu continues to spam -party about locos :
<Hobbsee> hahah :D
<elkbuntu> and Hobbsee continues to try make n00bs cry
<elkbuntu> ooh, btw, #ubuntu broke 1200
<Hobbsee> elkbuntu: :D
<Seveas> elkbuntu, I was indeed awake, but you don't want to know what I was doing :)
<Seveas> @join #ubuntu-release-party
<Seveas> @login
<Seveas> @join #ubuntu-release-party
<elkbuntu> i think i do now
<elkbuntu> lol
<Seveas> elkbuntu, are you sure?
<elkbuntu> i dont want to know if i am or not
<Seveas> heh, then I won't say :)
<elkbuntu> Seveas, we've been being lax in terms of banning in there purely so they stay there rather than go to one of the other main channels
<Seveas> true, but some small actions let people know we're there and keeping an eye on them
<Seveas> not planning to make those bans last
<elkbuntu> yep righto
<elkbuntu> we'd just been /cs k ing them
<Madpilot> need sleep
<Madpilot> when #ubuntu hits 1337 users, someone take a screenshot for me. :)
<elkbuntu> will do
<elkbuntu> will try to
<mc44> #ubuntu-release-party is a stroke a genius :)
<elkbuntu> no kidding
<elkbuntu> thank tony
<elkbuntu> Seveas, dont forget to clear the bans
<elkbuntu> mneptok, objections to clearing the ban list?
<mneptok> elkbuntu: none
<mneptok> elkbuntu: and i trust your judgement implicitly. feel free whenever, AFAIC. :)
<elkbuntu> afk, i've been watching that channel for hours now. i need a smoke
<mc44> elkbuntu: and some sedatives :)
<gouki> I have to admit I got a little scare right now on #ubuntu-release-party
<gouki> *scared
<mc44> "if digg had an irc channel"
<gouki> Heheh
<elkbuntu> and now some dinner
<elkbuntu> tell them they're not allowed to release yet 'cos i'll miss out otherwise :-P
<mc44> be quick!
<ubotu> orbin called the ops in #ubuntu
<elkbuntu> wheee i didnt miss it
<Jucato> hehe :)
<jenda> atoponce: pong
<jenda> Seveas, mneptok, why the @ in #ubuntu-release-party?
<Seveas> I'm kicking a lot
<mc44> jenda: because its insane in there? :)
<jenda> okeydoke :)
<elkbuntu> jenda, keep an eye on clones in #ubuntu please
<mneptok> jenda: ping
<jenda> pong
<jenda> will try
<jenda> though can't promise - catching up
<mneptok> jenda: could you remove MShuttleworth?
<jenda> hmm
<mneptok> someone is impersonating Mark
<jenda> I'll try
<mneptok> thanks
<elkbuntu> i missed 1337 :(
<elkbuntu> Seveas, send me your screeny? kthxbai
<Seveas> will do
<elkbuntu> thanks dear
<mc44> elkbuntu: http://img172.imageshack.us/my.php?image=screenshotqa6.png :)
<gouki> Seveas, I don't think they understood it (-release-party). They still believe it's out.
<mc44> theyve been thinking that for the past 12 hours
<Gartra1> ok, im here
<Jucato> Seveas: customer for you ^^^^
<Gartra1> i wish i could be as cheery as you, Jucato
<Gartra1> Seveas, my comp sucks, im running like 119 megs off of 2x256 modules, and a 1.7 ghrt celeron, i dont exeactly have enough resources to run firefox
<Seveas> Gartra1, you're going to have to wait until aftr release
<Seveas> too busy now to deal with flooders in an appropriate manner
<Gartra1> all i was trying to do was fix my system so i could update too!
<Gartra1> i wasnt trying to flood either, someone didnt see what i had posted, its all in the logs
<ajmitch> madness...
<ajmitch> elkbuntu: so do we take the closest time from the release mail? :)
<elkbuntu> ajmitch, i guess so
<Gartra1> and btw, the command you gave me before didnt work, it returned the SAME error
<mc44> elkbuntu: aww there was a sweepstake :(
<elkbuntu> mc44, hmm?
<elkbuntu> i already predicted between 1350 and 1400
<mc44> UTC? :)
* ajmitch predicted approx 10:30 UTC
<elkbuntu> no, users in #ubuntu
<mc44> elkbuntu: ah :)
<elkbuntu> i forgot about the time one
<mc44> ajmitch: I think you will be about right
<ajmitch> seems like it could be that way
<ajmitch> the forum thread on the release has almost 1200 posts
<Gartra1> aww come n, all i want to do is update, and my comp is busted
<mc44> haha
<ajmitch> s/1200/1300/
<apokryphos> woah
<ajmitch> yeah
<ajmitch> I was reading it earlier when it was only a few pages
<apokryphos> never underestimate the power of hype 8)
<mc44> and hyperactive users :)
<ajmitch> fanboys
<gouki> "4 min to release ?" Where do they get this!? :|
<Gartra1> espesially hyperactive angry users (hint hint)
<elkbuntu> Seveas, didnt you ask for MShuttleworth in -r-p to be removed?
<elkbuntu> nm he renamed again
<Gartra1> i dont understand, i got banned for using the room for what its for!
<gouki> Gartra1, Sevea_s already asked you to wait. From what I understood, you got banned because you pasted text.
<elkbuntu> Gartra1, nothing in 'await news' involves insulting an op either
<Gartra1> yea, because my comp is crap and wont run a web browser
<Gartra1> i pasted the error because some one had asked
<jenda> Seveas!
<Seveas> jenda,!
<jenda> Seveas: the pastebin still doesn't support unicode :(
<Seveas> -EBLEH
<jenda> Which means I can't use it right now :/
<jenda> (making corrections to the new ubuntu.cz
<jenda> )
<Gartra1> i dont understand, why am i being punished for this? its not even my fault
<gouki> Gartra1, you should have used http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/ to paste your text
<Gartra1> MY COMP WONT RUN A WEB BROWSER WITHOUT CRASHING! there, i spelled it out, nyone can understand now that my comp SUCKS
<Gartra1> its truely easyer just to paste from terminal in gaim, then it is to load mozilla and go to that site
<Gartra1> and easyer to read too
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v thoreauputic]  by ChanServ
<Gartra1> may i get a response so i know every human being in this room knows that im too poor too afford a ram module?
<Gartra1> great, now im being ignored, what a great day im having... ill probably get fired or killed... killed if im lucky
<gouki> Dude, relax! Sevea_s will get back to you once this madness is over!
<Gartra1> im just sick of injustice, ever since i was born ive been accused of shit i did not do... and i just cant escape it
<Gartra1> at least let me back into the party channel
<Gartra1> ok, im going to eat breakfast, looks like no one is going to unban me soon anyway
<mneptok> Gartra1: no more pasting to channels?
<Gartra1> i have one more two line past, its an error
<Gartra1> nvm
<Gartra1> lost it
<mneptok> so that's a "no?"
<Gartra1> yes
<mneptok> we can expect you not to paste?
<Gartra1> yes
<mneptok> you are unbanned
<mneptok> #u-r-p
<Gartra1> THANK YOU!
* mneptok bows
<Gartra1> man, i want to kiss you right now...
<mneptok> no you don't
<mc44> @lart 37 Gartra1
* ubotu shows mc44 a photo of mneptok: http://tinyurl.com/yv5q8h
<mneptok> my breath smells like something died in my mouth
<mc44> but he looks hot!
<mneptok> Gartra1: open a terminal
<mneptok> w3m http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org
<mneptok> there ya go.
<Gartra1> waait
<Gartra1> i cant open a web browser
<Gartra1> pm me
<mneptok> Gartra1: open a terminal
<mneptok> w3m http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org
<mneptok> ^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^
<mneptok> type that. hit <return>
<Gartra1> ok
<Gartra1> i see
<mneptok> now you can use pastebin
<Gartra1> can i set a hot key for that?
<mneptok> no GUI browser required
<Gartra1> is there a way i can quickly recall that command?
<mneptok> echo alias\ pastebin\=\'w3m\ http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org\' >> .profile
<mneptok> then just type "pastebin" (no quotes) in any terminal
* Gartra1 blinks, not understanding enough linux to understand that
<mneptok> just type it in a terminal
<mneptok> :)
<Gartra1> cool
<Gartra1> linux rules :))
<mneptok> yes. yes it does.
<Gartra1> um
<Gartra1> it didnt work
<mneptok> you'll need to start a new X session
<Gartra1> ohh, ok
<mneptok> logout/login or somesuch
<mc44> mneptok: just the terminal surely?
<Gartra1> wait, as in relog?
<mneptok> .profile gets sourced when X starts
<mc44> ah not bash_
<Gartra1> ohh, ok, brb
<mneptok> mc44: bash env files get tricky now that dash is the default
<mneptok> (e.g. .bash_profile is never sourced)
<mc44> yeah
<Gartra1> uhh, im still not unbanned, and the pastebin command didnt work >.>
<mneptok> 06:55 -!- Irssi: No bans in channel #ubuntu-release-party
<Gartra1> what about #ubuntu main?
<mneptok> stand by
<Gartra1> HE DID IT AGAIN!
<gouki> Because you keep messing with him!
<Gartra1> all i said was i was mad at him!
<gouki> Like I said, you keep messing around...
<Gartra1> i dont have the right to be mad?
<mc44> you can be mad all you like. Just not in that channel
<nalioth> Gartra1: if you would not paste in the channel . . .
<Gartra1> (uhg) my comp sucks
<Gartra1> im sorry
<gouki> Gartra1, half the people on Freenode already know your computer sucks
<Gartra1> and im not unbanned from ubuntu
<Gartra1> point taken?
<gouki> Point taken 2 hours ago
<Gartra1> i swear, im going to jump off a bridge or something
<Gartra1> ohh, isnt stateing anger at someone/thing considered free speech?
<Gartra1> seveas, wouls it help if i said i was sorry?
<Gartra1> xus i will... if you want
<Gartra1> all i want is to come join the party, and fix my comp
<Gartra1> (or should that be "paperwaight"?)
<Gartra1> mneptok, pastebin still isnt working
<Gartra1> someone?
<nalioth> Gartra1: please stop.  there are DOZENS upon DOZENS of pastebin site.  pick one.
<Gartra1> mozilla crashes if its idol for 1 min on google
<Gartra1> all i have is terminal right now
<Gartra1> you know, i started useing ubuntu because i heard it had a great community, and was a easy to use linux, and in my case so far, youve all failed miserably at both jobs
<jrib> "jobs"
<gouki> Finally!
<mc44> jrib: you mean you didnt get your salary?
<ubotu> In #ubuntu+1, kbrooks said: !shipit is inaccurate
<ubotu> In #ubuntu+1, kbrooks said: !shipit is um needs update for 7.04 please :-)
<jrib> Gartra1: /join #flood    Then you can paste in there
<Gartra1> no
<jrib> Gartra1: how come?
<jrib> !shipit
<ubotu> shipit is a service that sends free Ubuntu, Kubuntu and Edubuntu CDs. See http://shipit.ubuntu.com/ and http://shipit.kubuntu.org and http://shipit.edubuntu.org - Shipit will not send Edgy (6.10) CDs, but only Dapper (6.06) CDs, as Dapper is a !LTS release.
<Gartra1> i had pasted an error in the ubuntu main, and someone asked me to repeat it, wich i did, then i get banned
<mc44> \o/ 1400
<Gartra1> ??
<Myrtti> Gartra1: do - not - paste - stuff - to - #ubuntu
<Gartra1> i didnt know
<Gartra1> ok
<mneptok> Myrtti: terve.
<AmyRose> Why was I banned from #ubuntu-release-party?
* mneptok tootles off for home
<Myrtti> you must've noticed there's a lot of traffic at #ubuntu, so you don't need to add to it by pasting stuff there
<Gartra1> mneptok: wait, the pastebin thing isnt working
<Myrtti> you can use either pastebin services and paste the url, or use #flood
<Myrtti> THE pastebin?
<Myrtti> I know atleast 4 different pastebin services
<Myrtti> surely not all of them aren't working
<Gartra1> he showed me how to get pastebin by using w3m in terminal
<Myrtti> if it doesn't work, then use the irc channel #flood
<AmyRose> Why was I banned from #ubuntu-release-party?
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v PriceChild]  by ChanServ
<mneptok> Gartra1: what happens when you type "pastebin" (no quotes) in a terminal?
<Gartra1> error: command not found
<mneptok> what is the exact error message?
<mneptok> OK.
<mneptok> is X running?
<Gartra1> yes, i restarted it too
<mneptok> cat ~/.profile
<mneptok> do you see the alias line in there?
<Gartra1> theres two
<mneptok> what shell do you use?
<Gartra1> Bourne Again
<mneptok> echo alias\ pastebin\=\'w3m\ http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org\' >> ~/.bashrc
<mneptok> then start a new bash instance.
<mneptok> must go. have to be home before release finalizes.
<Gartra1> YAY!
<mneptok> bbiab
<Gartra1> ty
<mneptok> np. enjoy.
<Gartra1> hey
<Gartra1> 'fore you go, how do i get the url?
<PriceChild> Seveas, that is quite cool...
<Seveas> it is
<PriceChild> uuu i have ops in -release-
<Gartra1> how do i get the url in w3m?
<mc44> Seveas: who are the first three?
<Gartra1> seveas, can you unban me now so i can get out of your hair?
<Seveas> Gartra1, no chance, not with the way you behave
<Gartra1> but i have the pastebin prob mostly resolved, and once i answer the qwestion of how to save stuff to the sit through paste bin, and getting the url, i can start fixing my comp, and upgradeing it.
<Gartra1> ohh, found paste
<Gartra1> uhh.. pastebin is complaining that im spamming it >->
<Gartra1> it also say enable java script
<Gartra1> wow
<jenda> Seveas: why are the 7.04 images already available at releases.?
<Gartra1> w3m is slow on my system
<Seveas> jenda, so mirrors can download them
<jenda> good
* jenda restrains himself :)
<mc44> jenda: ITS NOT OUT YET!!!!!!111!! :p
<jenda> mc44: ssshhhh!
<Gartra1> seveas, im sorry
<Gartra1> if i cant be unbanned, cant i at least have some help?
<Gartra1> please?
<Myrtti> Gartra1: ask for the people you want to see your paste to go to #flood (/join #flood), do so yourself, and paste the stuff to that channel
<Gartra1> no, i know that
<Gartra1> i need help with my comp
<Gartra1> are you in flood?
<Myrtti> no, because I'm not particularly intrested at the moment to help random people when I've got my own stuff to work out to
<Gartra1> right
<effie_jayx> Gartra1,  have you tried #ubuntu
<Gartra1> i am banned from ubuntu
<effie_jayx> awhhh
<apokryphos> Gartra1: /topic
<apokryphos> Gartra1: this doesn't become the right place for support once you're banned from #ubuntu
<Gartra1> im not a total idiot
<Gartra1> i just dont want to fall behind everyone else
<apokryphos> Ok, then stop asking for support/help here
<Gartra1> sorry, sheesh
<Gartra1> excuse me for being a noob
<Gartra1> ok, jrib, thank you. i have fixed my comp! at least the software probs, now... can i please be unbanned so i can join the party?
<jrib> Gartra1: you aren't banned from the party
<Gartra1> yes i am...
<Gartra1> or, i was
<Gartra1> what was that party channel name again?
<jenda> #ubuntu-release-party
<gouki> #ubuntu-release-party
<Gartra1> YAY
<mc44> #ubuntu-650-people-being-ccccrazy
<effie_jayx> mc44,  I thought it was #ubuntu-630-trolls-and-the-rest-are-just-brave-ops
<mc44> probably :)
<tonyyarusso> I'm back, btw
* mc44 hugs tonyyarusso for -party
<tonyyarusso> 1463?!?  (in #ubuntu )
<jrib> irssi is annoying... does anyone else always get Irssi: Channel not fully synchronized yet, try again after a while  when using /unban ?
<apokryphos> jrib: it's a bug, there's info about it on their page somewhere
<jrib> yeah, it's on the faq but there's no real solution
<apokryphos> yeah, they basically say 'this is apparently a bug and we're not sure'
<jrib> maybe it's just the size of #ubuntu
<elkbuntu> tonyyarusso, look at your channel :D
<apokryphos> nah, I've seen others have it who are only in smaller channels
<tonyyarusso> elkbuntu: I've noticed, it's a tad larger than when I went to bed.
<elkbuntu> tonyyarusso, just a wee bit
<elkbuntu> it's been crazy
<gnomefreak> omg that channel is hell on earth
<tonyyarusso> gnomefreak: But #ubuntu's not, eh?
* gnomefreak goes to have smoke and wake up a bit
<gouki> What are those guys on? They look like monkeys on crack.
<mc44> tonyyarusso: #ubuntu is incredibly sane by comparison
<gnomefreak> #ubuntu-release-party == everyone in htere talking at once
<apokryphos> just /cs clear users #ubuntu-release-party ;)
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v mneptok]  by ChanServ
<Seveas> !staff
<ubotu> Hey nalioth, jenda, rob, SportChick or ompaul! I could use a bit of your time :)
<Amaranth> 1400....
* Amaranth cries
<effie_jayx> wow
<apokryphos> I'm actually hoping that some of these people do not stick around ;)
<Gartra1> im still not unbanned in ubuntu main
<Seveas> Amaranth, 3rd largest channel on the planet :)
<Seveas> Gartra1, and you won't be anytime soon
<Gartra1> WHY?
<apokryphos> Gartra1: so please stop repeating
<Amaranth> Seveas: where are 1st and 2nd?
<Seveas> Amaranth, dalnet and zurna
<Amaranth> meh, they don't count ;)
<Seveas> ah no, zurna and webchat :)
<mc44> Number two looks fake to me
<Seveas> we bat all dalnt channels already
<elkbuntu> Seveas, what are the other two larger?
<Seveas> mc44, just different charset
<Seveas> http://irc.netsplit.de/channels/top100.php
<mc44> Seveas: there are no other charsets :p
<Seveas> jedi44
<mc44> :)
<elkbuntu> hmmm.. i dont see ubuntu in that list.. does freenode not get checked by them?
<Seveas> correct
<elkbuntu> well thats silly
<apokryphos> that's it, I'm going into Rehab
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Hobbsee]  by ChanServ
<Amaranth> Seveas: so when gusty is released we'll have the largest IRC channel on the planet?
<Seveas> gutsy
<Seveas> and yeah :)
<Amaranth> no, i like my way
<Amaranth> :P
<Seveas> 4th biggest now
<Amaranth> just like 'fisty' ;)
<elkbuntu> Seveas, am i right in thinking that this is the strongest anticipation to a release evah?
<Seveas> #evil caught up
<Seveas> elkbuntu, yeah
<Seveas> gets worse very release
<Seveas> every*
<apokryphos> without a doubt
<elkbuntu> Seveas, #ubuntu seriously has like 300 more than edgy
<Hobbsee> we released yet?
<Seveas> no
<elkbuntu> Hobbsee, nope
<PriceChild> haha
<apokryphos> #ubuntu also goes +200 up or so every release
<apokryphos> but that increases too
<tonyyarusso> are we up to Apple levels of release insanity yet?  ;)
<elkbuntu> you didnt miss it dear :)
<apokryphos> (as in, after the hype is down)
<Hobbsee> wow, wonder why not...
<gnomefreak> almost at 1500 in #ubuntu
<Amaranth> #ubuntu-release-party is nuts
<Hobbsee> yep
<Amaranth> I'm just going to start autokicking anyone being stupid
<elkbuntu> Amaranth, yes.. and its only in 1 channel :D
<Hobbsee> Amaranth: earlier we had the developers opd, so people could see who was official, and who wasnt
<Hobbsee> Amaranth: i've been doing that already
<gnomefreak> are we closing #ubuntu+1 (from what i heard gutsy repos will open (not so much of alpha useage but open) in a today tomorrowish
<elkbuntu> dont ban unless they're recidivist
<apokryphos> gnomefreak: once feisty is announced, yeah
<elkbuntu> gnomefreak, closing + 1 already?
<elkbuntu> ah right
<elkbuntu> wait for the announce
<gnomefreak> apokryphos: ok
<apokryphos> otherwise they'll just get the wrong idea...again
<elkbuntu> yep
<Hobbsee> s/opd/op'd/
<gnomefreak> they did that 5 months into feisty
<gnomefreak> that will never change :)
<Amaranth> I'm going to kick everyone posting 'proof' that feisty is out
<_P_i_R_A_N_i_A_> i thought i had it
<_P_i_R_A_N_i_A_> ><
<tonyyarusso> Amaranth: Muting will let them see the annc when it really is, while keeping them out of our hair.  ?
<_P_i_R_A_N_i_A_> plz unban me from #ubuntu-release-party ;)
<_P_i_R_A_N_i_A_> :D
<jenda> Seveas: still need something?
<apokryphos> _P_i_R_A_N_i_A_: please choose a less spammy name
<apokryphos> tonyyarusso: but then we'll have loads of people muted, sometimes for honest mistakes
<gnomefreak> and dont spam the channel with links
<gnomefreak> lol
<PiRANiA> ;)
<tonyyarusso> apokryphos: Yeah, but that's not deadly
<PiRANiA> unban plz? :)
<gnomefreak> PiRANiA: that is from what i saw why you were banned and i doubt Seveas will lift it this fast (just my thoughts)
<tonyyarusso> 1500.
<apokryphos> PiRANiA: please stop repeating
<PiRANiA> ;)
<PiRANiA> actually, i dont give a ****, bye all ;)
<Amaranth> holy shit we're going to break 1500
<tonyyarusso> Amaranth: done already
<elkbuntu> Amaranth, by the time america wakes up fully, maybe even 1600 or 1700
<elkbuntu> ya nevah know
<Amaranth> tonyyarusso: consistently
<Amaranth> elkbuntu: they're waking up now
<Hobbsee> eek, scary thought
<elkbuntu> Amaranth, i know
<Amaranth> run!
<tonyyarusso> Amaranth: righto
<elkbuntu> Hobbsee, i'm scaaared.. hold meee :-/
* Hobbsee huggles elkbuntu and doesnt let go
<Hobbsee> elkbuntu: 2 weeks :)
* elkbuntu huggles back
<elkbuntu> yay :D
<mc44> just wait till people from release party actually start installing :)
<Seveas> @lart mc44
* ubotu drops mc44 from a helicopter 5 miles in the sky. Without parachute
<Amaranth> apokryphos: is that a hint?
<apokryphos> Amaranth: sure :P
<Amaranth> oh, we're on permanent babysitting mode today
<apokryphos> yeah
<gnomefreak> all day im sure
<PriceChild> Amaranth, there you go ;)
<gnomefreak> its only 2pm UTC atm give or take
<Amaranth> w00t
<mc44> gnomefreak: its 1 utc
<gnomefreak> oh ok 1 utc than ;)
<mc44> damn summer time
<Amaranth> Ubuntu 7.04 is not yet out. Please don't ask when it'll be released, we don't know either.
<Amaranth> everyone make an alias for that or something :P
* gnomefreak thinking it wont be released for another 8 or so hours
<elkbuntu> gnomefreak, it'd be done before 5pm utc
<gnomefreak> thought it said somehting like that in topic
<gnomefreak> elkbuntu: it will?
<Hobbsee> gnomefreak: shouldnt be that long
<PriceChild> Amaranth, chop the "we don't know either." off ;)
<Hobbsee> Amaranth: what if we do know?
<gnomefreak> lol'
<Hobbsee> or know why it's being delayed, anyway...
<mc44> cjwatson said they were having probs with some mirrors
<elkbuntu> gnomefreak, no idea, but it's pretty safe to assume
<gnomefreak> we all know that
<elkbuntu> mc44, because they have an extra few thousand people raping the pipes
<jenda> is it ok to start torrenting already? It might help the uploads later...
<mc44> elkbuntu: that could be something to do with it
<Hobbsee> jenda: go for it
<mc44> jenda: the trackers are deliberatly off
<mc44> until the announce
<Hobbsee> the hold up, at the moment, is due to the website not being able to cope with the load
<elkbuntu> i might as well download for torrenting sake too
<jenda> hmm
<jenda> mc44: it says they're off, but it DL's anyway
<elkbuntu> isp bandwidth-free zones == awesome
<gnomefreak> get yesterdays daily ISO and call it released
<jenda> mc44: it even stopped saying that now... seems it's on
<mc44> jenda: hmm maybe release is imminent :p
<jenda> hehe
<jenda> maybe
<Seveas> hmm
<Seveas> dc.c attack and only a few people were killed
<Seveas> nice
<jenda> haha...
<jenda> mc44: it also jumped from 3 seeds to over 200
<jenda> which probably does mean the trackers have been switched on.
<Hobbsee> Seveas: why are we banning people from ubotu?  it means they cant access the help system
<Seveas> Hobbsee, bot abuse
<Hobbsee> Seveas: do you ever plan to remove the bans?
<Seveas> maybe
<Hobbsee> i'm not convinced that that's a good idea, to ban people from accessing the help system
<Hobbsee> to ban them for bot abuse from the channel or something, yes...but from ubotu?
<Hobbsee> that seems backwards
<apokryphos> people can't /msg the bot if they're not in one of the channels, right?
<Hobbsee> they cant msg the bot if they're being ignored
<Hobbsee> i think they can, if they're not in the channel though
<Seveas> flooding the bot will cause the bot to be killed
<Hobbsee> well, obviously
<Hobbsee> where flooding the bot == keeping asking it for info, presumably?
<Hobbsee> Seveas: ^
<Seveas> or abusing @chuck
<tonyyarusso> Wow, 1501...
<mc44> Hobbsee: note, abusing @t is allowed :)
<Hobbsee> heh
<Hobbsee> or 42
<Amaranth> @futurama
<ubotu> Bender: "There! That oughtta convert a few tailgaters."
<Hobbsee> Seveas: w.r.t to the bot, you can do what you like, i cant stop you.  But i *dont* think it's reasonable to cut them off for long periods of time from the help system.  warn them, sure.  give them a ban from the channel, or whatever...but the help system's different.
<gnomefreak> i miss +m :(
<Hobbsee> haha, so do i
<pirothezero> I need a test done on me
<PriceChild> pirothezero, /join #pricechild
<Hobbsee> !exploit | AmyRose
<ubotu> AmyRose: There are people around who think it is funny to abuse a bug in certain routers by sending invalid DCC commands. When bitten by this bug ops in #ubuntu remove users so they are no longer targets. To fix it have a look here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixDCCExploit
<PriceChild> pirothezero, you may rejoin #ubuntu Thanks :)
<jrib> Seveas: the kubuntu page does list 7.04 doesn't it?
<Seveas> it does
<pirothezero> np thank you ;_
<Seveas> and those images are final
<Seveas> but other things need to be done before word spreads
<jrib> oh ok
<mc44> website and such
<elkbuntu> @now utc
<ubotu> Current time in Etc/UTC: April 19 2007, 13:18:41 - Next meeting: Development Team in 1 hour 41 minutes
<mc44> Im sure Mith is just waiting for 13:37 UTC
<PriceChild> haha
<elkbuntu> mc44, ROFL
<ubotu> In #ubuntu-release-party, Edward said: !ubotu when is feisty being released?
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Amaranth_]  by ChanServ
<Hobbsee> nalioth: can you cloak scottk please?
<jenda> is nalioth around?
<jenda> Hobbsee: ubuntu/member?
<Seveas> jenda, pretend you're nalioth and set the cloak :)
<jenda> hehe
<jenda> fragstealing
<jenda> :)
<Hobbsee> jenda: yeah.  think so
<jenda> I'll have to ask him first... I recently cloaked a bunch of Canonical devs and got in trouble :)
<Seveas> jenda, scottk asked for the cloak :)
<mc44> jenda: because you didnt use the right mneptok cloak :)
<Seveas> canonical/dontfeedthe/mneptok
<tonyyarusso> heh
<Hobbsee> haha
<Hobbsee> jenda: he just asked
<jenda> where?
<Hobbsee> #kubuntu-devel
<jenda> done
<Hobbsee> [23:20]  <ScottK> If there's anyone that has a moment and remembers the details on setting up with a new cloak, I'd appreciate a pointer in the right direction.  I've gone through the freenode FAQ and made sure I'm an identified user.  Seveas has added me to the cloaked users group.  What next?
<Hobbsee> :)
<jenda> kk :)
<jenda> it aches my heart but I have to pause the DL and move off to school
<mneptok> jebus.
<Hobbsee> heh
<Hobbsee> hi mneptok
<mneptok> heya
<gnomefreak> Hobbsee: that depedns if you use my repo or not ;)
<Hobbsee> hehe
<gnomefreak> i have rc1 built i will be upgrading it to final but not sure when yet
<foutrelis> I got banned from #ubuntu-release-party by Seveas for posting this link: http://kubuntu.org/download.php . It's not a mirror, it's kubuntu's download page and it has links to mirrors for Feisty Fawn. I consider this to be official (as far as Kubuntu is concerned). It's been over 10 minutes and I still can't post to #ubuntu-release-party. Can someone explain me what I did wrong and got banned?
<Amaranth> I think we're going to break 1700 today
<apokryphos> Seveas: why the topic change?
<apokryphos> Kubuntu guys are hanging around in there too
* elkbuntu invokes murphy's law by going for a smoke
<elkbuntu> Amaranth, if not break, come damn close
<gnomefreak> btw guys huxflux may try the other channels
<apokryphos> thanks
<tonyyarusso> Aaaaaaah, the world ended - where was elkbuntu ?
<gnomefreak> he pmed me after i banned him and he didnt seem to happy ;)
<gnomefreak> having a smoke tonyyarusso ;)
<atoponce> jenda: nevermind. i took care of it
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v nixternal]  by ChanServ
* tonyyarusso 's op script is going haywire
<atoponce> Amaranth: not today, eh?
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v nixternal]  by ChanServ
<apokryphos> hm, looks like Freenode load is getting too high
<tonyyarusso> a bit
<Hobbsee> hah, yes
<Myrtti> no messages from Christel yet :-)
<alindeman> Where?
<apokryphos> 07:02:04 -!- WHOIS Server load is temporarily too heavy. Please wait a while and try again.
<alindeman> Oh, heh
<gnomefreak> lol
<elkbuntu> <christel> it's not very noticeable as of yet
<apokryphos> there's so many channels on Freenode, really I wouldn't think the extra talk would change things _that_ much
<apokryphos> ##bugzilla-world probably still has more traffic :o
<elkbuntu> i only checked with her because of the whois load, but she said that might have been because she was /whois'ing a bit
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v PriceChild]  by ChanServ
<poningru> PriceChild!!!
<poningru> brb
<PriceChild>  Hi?
<Amaranth> chanserv.py kills /whois :)
<Amaranth> and a lack of /whois kills chanserv.py
<poningru> PriceChild: sorry
<elkbuntu> i just realised...  #ubuntu-release-party is currently at like the pre-dapper #ubuntu number range :-/
<elkbuntu> heck, maybe even pre-edgy
<poningru> I heard somewhere that you were the one that packaged beryl for feisty
<tonyyarusso> poningru: Candidate: 0.2.1.dfsg+git20070318-0ubuntu2
<poningru> PriceChild: I needed help for the wiki feisty beryl help
<poningru> tonyyarusso: oh blargh?
<tonyyarusso> poningru: That's what apt-cache policy beryl gives me atm
<tonyyarusso> Oh, wait
* tonyyarusso can't read
<tonyyarusso> Ignore me
<poningru> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BerylOnFeisty
<poningru> PriceChild ^^
<PriceChild> poningru, I didn't package it for feisty
<PriceChild> -effects for help
<poningru> the question I had is does beryl packaging take care of the ati+intel xorg...
<poningru> oh
* poningru thwaps elkbuntu with his large linux fish
<elkbuntu> it's called a herring, dear
<poningru> but...but...
<poningru> what about a hisring?
<poningru> </lame_joke>
<tonyyarusso> ubotu forgot envy?
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about forgot envy? - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Seveas> ubuntu.com now says released
<apokryphos> Seveas: shall we +m to get a note from sabdfl?
<poningru> Seveas: also topic
<Seveas> wallops from richih
<Seveas> expect incomings in #Ubuntu
<Seveas> let -party go rampant for a while
<PriceChild> haha wow look at that
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v LjL]  by ChanServ
<ubotu> bur[n] er_ called the ops in #ubuntu-release-party
<PriceChild> lol
<LjL> no #ubuntu+1 shutdown this time?
<apokryphos> beh, /clear is evil
<LjL> ok, nevermind
<mc44> Seveas: you should have forwarded to #ubuntu :)
<Seveas> it is
<apokryphos> mc44: /clear stops rejoins
<mc44> ah :)
<Seveas> --- Channel #ubuntu+1 modes: +tincf #ubuntu
<LjL> one thousand six hundred. nice.
<effie_jayx> hehe
<tonyyarusso> 1600.
<atoponce> was i kicked from #ubuntu+1?
<LjL> atoponce: we all were
<atoponce> oh. ok.
<jrib> atoponce: #ubuntu+1 is no more
<atoponce> ahh
<mc44> long live ubuntu+1
<atoponce> messed my window numbering up, so i was just curious
<jrib> atoponce: heh I was just saying the same thing
<atoponce> is it just down until feisty goes final, or is this permament?
<Seveas> atoponce, feisty is final :)
<mc44> hah sabdfl is helping in #ubuntu :)
<LjL> omg, save us
<Amaranth> eep
<atoponce> Seveas: sweet!
<elkbuntu> Seveas, we're #3 again
<LjL> #3?
<Amaranth> third largest IRC channel in the _world_
<Seveas> and closing in on #2 fast :)
<LjL> what if i fire up a local ircd and join 1700 clones?
<LjL> what are #1 and #2 anyway?
<PriceChild> haha 904 seeds of the standard desktop cd torrent already?
<Amaranth> how many did #1 have?
<Seeker`> when does #ubuntu+1 open again?
<apokryphos> soon after gutsy opens
<atoponce> Amaranth: http://irc.netsplit.de/networks/
<Amaranth> Seeker`: after UDS
<Seeker`> ok
<Seeker`> ty
<elkbuntu> ooh.. it took this long for a party channel netsplit? nice
<Amaranth> i bet we can beat #1
<elkbuntu> s/netsplit/exploit/
<Amaranth> if not today then when 7.10 comes out
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Hobbsee]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v gnomefreak]  by ChanServ
<Hobbsee> hi gnomefreak
<gnomefreak> hi Hobbsee
<tonyyarusso> Amaranth: how many for #1?
<Amaranth> 1787
<cables> ops: is there any way I can help with testing people's clients, or is it already done?
<Fujitsu> Good luck keeping everybody under control, and good night!
<gnomefreak> night Fujitsu
<Fujitsu> Night gnomefreak.
<Nergar> hello
<Nergar> i was banned from #Ubuntu and #ubuntu-release-party without a valid reason. And I am positive i wasn't breaking any rules. So I want an explanation
<LjL> Nergar: i think i recall your nickname, hold on
<zenbrother> hi all.  I was referred to the DOC exploit page.  May I be tested?
<virdiq> hi, now that i've connected via port 8001
<virdiq> is that ok?
<virdiq> my router is fully updated and vulnerable (eek)
<LjL> virdiq, zenbrother: i'll test you
<ubotu> In #ubuntu-release-party, rohan said: !ops prakash007 is abusing, in hindi
<virdiq> thanks
<zenbrother> thank you
<ubotu> In #ubuntu-release-party, prakash007 said: !ops rohan is blaming me wrongly
<LjL> you can join #ubuntu-release-party
<virdiq> thank you kindly!
<zenbrother> thanks LjL
<virdiq> THAT is what I call service :)
<Nergar> so?
<LjL> Nergar: unsure, i wasn't there and i don't seem to be able to obtain logs, try asking the person who banned you
<Nergar> i tried, and i have waited more than 3 hours for an answer
<atoponce> Nergar: i don't see that you were banned. you're still in the channel
<Nergar> not in #ubuntu
<atoponce> ahh
<Nergar> and i was banned from #ubuntu-release-party also
<Nergar> by Seveas
<Seveas> I think I cought th wrong person there
<Seveas> sorry!
<poningru> ! pwnt
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about pwnt - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Nergar> i think u did, cus i banned me after being idle for 4 hours
<Nergar> i think u did, cus you banned me after being idle for 4 hours*
<LjL> i think you're unbanned now
<Nergar> yes i am
<Nergar> thanks for the help
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v tonyyarusso]  by ChanServ
<LjL> sorry for the mistake, you see the channels are "slightly" busy
<Nergar> Seveas, i don't usually PM without permission but try answering them :)
<Seveas> LjL, understatement :)
<Nergar> np LjL
<elkbuntu> Nergar, im pretty sure he has a pm list as long as you are tall at the moment
<Seveas> Nergar, my pm window list is insanely long (around 80)
<Nergar> ok, thanks again
<Nergar> later
<KalleDK> Would like to be tested
* SportChick hugs Seveas 
* Hobbsee hugs SportChick 
* SportChick tackles hobbsee
<Seveas> KalleDK, please join #kalletest
<Hobbsee> :)
* effie_jayx hugs elkbuntu :D
* elkbuntu hugs effie_jayx
<effie_jayx> viva la ubuntu :D
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Seveas]  by ChanServ
<Seveas> KalleDK, where were you banned?
<KalleDK> ubuntu-release-party
<Seveas> ban removed
<KalleDK> Thx Seveas
<AmyRose> Am I safe now?
<apokryphos> no-one is ever safe
<AmyRose> I mean from the DCC exploit
<AmyRose> I think Hobbsee tested me earlier
<Hobbsee> AmyRose: was fine earlier, yes
<AmyRose> OK
* AmyRose hugs Hobbsee
<AmyRose> thanks
<LjL> [17:24:54]  <rambo3> How do i downgrade to edgy?? one!! <-- is this the first? :)
<Pici> my logs say... yes
<Amaranth> damn we're down to #6
<Hobbsee> #6?
<Amaranth> largest IRC channel
<Hobbsee> ahh
<Amaranth> crap
<Amaranth> another open week
<Amaranth> those are a pain to run
<elkbuntu> Amaranth, but oh so fun!
<mneptok> gunh. lagged.
<mneptok> brb
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v mneptok]  by ChanServ
<LjL> !final
<ubotu> If you are running a Herd/Beta versions of Ubuntu 7.04 (Feisty Fawn), and haven't neglected to accept the automatic updates, you are already running the final release version of Feisty. To make sure, type  sudo apt-get update; sudo apt-get dist-upgrade  in a console.
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v mneptok]  by ChanServ
<ubotu> IdleOne called the ops in #ubuntu
<elkbuntu> !staff | sumimasen needs a kline
<ubotu> sumimasen needs a kline: Hey nalioth, jenda, rob, SportChick or ompaul! I could use a bit of your time :)
* tonyyarusso let's Pricey do it
<PriceChild> the exploit works with dcc ch.at as well?
<apokryphos> on some, yes
<tonyyarusso> It works lots of ways with different people
<PriceChild> hehe
<atoponce> it's nice to see that it's not affecting as many as it used to
<Pici> Thats because you all keep banning them ;)
<atoponce> heh
<PriceChild> Is it me or did that not get anyone :)
<PriceChild> silly nasty people
<tonyyarusso> Not just you :)
<atoponce> looks like it got 1 or 2
<tonyyarusso> Nope, that was a regular quit
<atoponce> the connection timed out?
<PriceChild> yeah
<tonyyarusso> it came later
<tonyyarusso> barely
<atoponce> 10:19 <   faux!n=christia@1-1-4-21a.gkp.gbg.bostream.se [Connection timed out] 
<atoponce> that one?
<tonyyarusso> I think so
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v LjL]  by ChanServ
<ubotu> In ubotu, ssam said: ppc is PowerPC.  Formerly used by Apple for the Macintosh line of computers. Variants are now used in popular gaming consoles. PPC was a fully supported Ubuntu architecture up until edgy, and is now a community port. see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PowerPCFAQ
<PriceChild> ppc
<PriceChild> !ppc
<ubotu> ppc is PowerPC.  Formerly used by Apple for the Macintosh line of computers. Variants are now used in popular gaming consoles. PPC was a fully supported Ubuntu architecture up until edgy, and is now a community port.
<nixternal> shouldn't that say "up until feisty"?
<PriceChild> "up to and including edgy" to make sure? :)
<nixternal> I have Edgy PPC disks as home
<PriceChild> yeah it only got dropped at feisty... i'll change it
<tonyyarusso> "through edgy"
<nixternal> oh, I didn't catch your "up and including"
<nixternal> err, up to and including
<nixternal> PriceChild: you would be correct then with your version
<PriceChild> changed
<mc44> meh lots of the help pages are out of date for feisty
<PriceChild> mc44, get to work
<mc44> PriceChild: pff svn stuff :p
<PriceChild> mmm ice cream
<maddler> knock knock...
<PriceChild> hi
<maddler> I'd need some infos about that dcc stuf... :)
<maddler> oh... hello PriceChild
<PriceChild> Have you fixed it?
<maddler> I'm connecting using port 8001...
<PriceChild> if so please join #pricechild for a test
<PriceChild> yup please join #pricechild :)
<maddler> but I'd like to know more about the bug...
<PriceChild> Ok basically the router thinks its getting a command... but doesn't know how to interpret it and just keels over in frustration
<PriceChild> he was fixed.... then decided he'd changed the wrong line and left
<maddler> ok... I was saying... I'd like to know more... on #ubuntu-read-topic you talk about a router problem...
<maddler> is there anything more specific?
<PriceChild> maddler, you can rejoin #ubuntu
<PriceChild> I've got to run though sorry, I'll pm you a repeat of what i said earlier
<maddler> oh... sorry...
<maddler> ok... no problem...
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v LjL]  by ChanServ
<ubotu> crdlb called the ops in #ubuntu-release-party
<stdin> shouldn't !upgrade (in #kubuntu) be updated now?
<gnomefreak> !upgrade-#kubuntu
<ubotu> See http://wiki.kubuntu.org/KubuntuUpgrade for upgrading from Kubuntu 6.06 LTS (Dapper Drake) to Kubuntu 6.10 (Edgy Eft)
<gnomefreak> !no upgrade-#kubuntu is <reply> See http://wiki.kubuntu.org/KubuntuUpgrade for upgrading from Kubuntu 6.10 (Edgy Eft) to Kubuntu 7.04 (Feisty Fawn)
<ubotu> I'll remember that gnomefreak
<gnomefreak> fixed
<mc44> gnomefreak: the feistyupgrades page includes kubuntu instructions that are different
<gnomefreak> what is it?
<gnomefreak> i dont see another upgrade page
<mc44> !upgrade
<ubotu> For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<gnomefreak> thats not kubuntu
<gnomefreak> kubuntu has a new upgrade tool and is not mentioned on that page
<mc44> its mentioned on the page which that links to for feisty
<mc44> although its set up stupid at the moment as https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FeistyUpgrades
<gnomefreak> i got it
<gnomefreak> http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/upgrading
<mc44> yeah, the page is forwarding there for some stupid reason
<mc44> and the links on it are busted
<gnomefreak> !no upgrade-#kubuntu is <reply> See http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/upgrading for upgrading from Kubuntu 6.10 (Edgy Eft) to Kubuntu 7.04 (Feisty Fawn)
<ubotu> I'll remember that gnomefreak
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v ompaul]  by ChanServ
<gnomefreak> ah i see now
<gnomefreak> why is it redirecting :(
<mc44> so it looks nice on the new ubuntu.com layout I expect
<mc44> which is rather silly. but hey ho
<gnomefreak> !no upgrade-#kubuntu is <reply> See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes for upgrading from Kubuntu 6.10 (Edgy Eft) to Kubuntu 7.04 (Feisty Fawn)
<ubotu> I'll remember that gnomefreak
<gnomefreak> it is i agree
<gnomefreak> its inly the feisty one redirecting
<gnomefreak> only
<mc44> there were also some additional instructions for server upgrades on that page which were not on the forwarded page
<ubotu> In #kubuntu-devel, lucas_ said: ubotu: yes but it is installed anyway
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Amaranth]  by ChanServ
<Seveas> !bot > lucas_
<Bain> hey I fixed  the disconnect thing, can I get back into #ubuntu now? :)
<ompaul> Bain, join me in #ompaul
<ompaul> for a little test
<ompaul> Bain, sorted
<atoponce> down to ~1500 nicks in the channel and ~450 in the release party. things slowing down i assume?
<tonyyarusso> Yep, 1500 is "slowing down"
<atoponce> :)
<atoponce> well, compared to the almost 1700 just a few hours ago, was it?
<atoponce> and 800 in release party, iirc
<tonyyarusso> I saw 1600 and 750, don't know about the last four hours though
<Seveas> atoponce, never been higher than almost 1600
<mc44> it got to 1600 at one point
<tonyyarusso> It did top 1600
<mc44> when +1 was forwarded
<gnomefreak> its < 1500 :(
<tonyyarusso> Europe is going to bed
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v maxamillion]  by ChanServ
<atoponce> Seveas: cool
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Tm_T]  by ChanServ
<Tm_T> hey
<Tm_T> why ubuntu+1 directs to #ubuntu?
<ompaul> cos there is no development version
<ompaul> it is released
<Tm_T> and?
<ompaul> it will open again in 14-20 days
<Tm_T> hmh
<ompaul> there is no devel version so there is no need for it
<Tm_T> damnes
<ompaul> fiesty is in #ubuntu
<Tm_T> now there's hole in my irssi channel list
<ompaul> aaaaaaaaahhhhhhhhhhhhh
* Tm_T is collecting channels up after service downtime
* tonyyarusso put -release-party where +1 was so he doesn't lose his mind
<Tm_T> 500+ uptime *pow* gone
<ompaul> madmaster, now
<Tm_T> tonyyarusso: thanks for idea ;)
<ompaul> A) have you any work to show who is doing -bg at this time?
<madmaster> well got info from a local linux site... wait a sec to translate it ...
<gnomefreak> toolchain should be done repos open around the 23 from my understanding
<ompaul> madmaster, your missing my point, are you active promoting ubuntu
<gnomefreak> tonyyarusso: good idea
<ompaul> madmaster, do you know who else is doing so in your part of the world?
<madmaster> in a verry base phase...
<madmaster> yep contacted a guy recently...
<madmaster> held a small presentation in a local meeting...
<ompaul> madmaster, okay stick up some wiki pages telling of this work, get a launchpad account, sign the CoC
<madmaster> pardon me CoC?
<ompaul> code of conduct
<ompaul> its kind of obvious on lauchpad whenyou sign up
<ompaul> madmaster, when you have all that done go talk with jono bacon
<ompaul> jono@ ubuntu dot com
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v gnomefreak]  by ChanServ
<gnomefreak> guys akanecita is a bot and sends messages in spanish when joining channels
<gnomefreak> has been banned from #ubuntu so far
<gnomefreak> i couldnt ban it?
<gnomefreak> wtf
<LjL> ?
<gnomefreak> i use irssi script and /abr should remove and ban it only removed
<LjL> gnomefreak: maybe chanserv was slow to op you and the script didn't notice?
<gnomefreak> could be since i have 2 packages building
* gnomefreak didnt think of that
<gnomefreak> ty
<gnomefreak> its banned now anyway
<PriceChild> I think whois is being dodgy due to load
<Seveas> @config list plugins.ncyclopedia
<Seveas> @config list plugins.ncyclopedia
<Seveas> @config list plugins.encyclopedia
<ubotu> #database, #prefixchar, #searchorder, alert, aptdir, datadir, notfoundmsg, packagelookup, public, and relaychannel
<Seveas> @config plugins.encyclopedia.searchorder
<ubotu> edgy edgy-backports edgy-seveas
<Seveas> @config plugins.encyclopedia.searchorder feisty
<ubotu> OK
<Tm_T> ubotu: OK
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ok - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Tm_T> :(
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Madpilot]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v ompaul]  by ChanServ
<tonyyarusso> !thunderbird2
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about thunderbird2 - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<gnomefreak> tonyyarusso: it will be in gutsy
<gnomefreak> i have rc in my repo getting it ready for final
<ajmitch> gnomefreak: quick question, does it ship the mozldap sdk? if so, which version does it use?
<tonyyarusso> gnomefreak: I know, but we should have a factoid for it - Is there anything on https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ThunderbirdNewVersion that needs to be changed for v2?
<gnomefreak> tonyyarusso: i will look at it
<tonyyarusso> gnomefreak: Ok.  When you're done, feel free to make a <reply> Thunderbird 2 will be in Gutsy.  To get it now, just follow the same basic steps as <thatURL>
<gnomefreak> ajmitch: not sure off hand ask asac if he knows but im not sure atm ill look when firefox and iceape are done building
<tonyyarusso> If you're feeling really ambitious, update the wiki page
<gnomefreak> ajmitch: i think it does but version not sure
<gnomefreak> tonyyarusso: someone will
<ajmitch> gnomefreak: nevermind, I'll check it
* gnomefreak busy for gutsy and fixing a hunspell screw up but admiral_chucagi adn alex wortk on wikis most of time they are normaly on top of it
* tonyyarusso sends gnomefreak a spellchecker through dee cee cee
<gnomefreak> alot of lag so i dont know if spelled wrong at time of typing ;)
<gnomefreak> tonyyarusso: alex will take care of it sometime in next 4-5 days
<tonyyarusso> gnomefreak: Thanks
<gnomefreak> i will make factoid when i am sure we are good with tb2 in my repo
<gnomefreak> yw
<LjL> !is a bot is <reply> Yes, I can confirm that I am a bot. http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots for all information.
<ubotu> I'll remember that, LjL
<LjL> at least it's more elegant than "i don't know anything about is a bot"
<Tm_T> LjL is a bot!
<Tm_T> hmh
<mc44> why does ubotu respond to sentences with ubotu at the start anyweay
* Tm_T is still waiting elegant reply
<LjL> ubotu why do you do that?
<LjL> Tm_T: i'm trying to control the temptation
<mc44> LjL: file a bug :)
<Tm_T> LjL: do it, you'll see how helpful it will be
<LjL> mc44: anyway some people do use "ubotu" as trigger
<LjL> on purpose i mean
<mc44> yeah, but most of the time its accidental
<mc44> I dont see the point in having ubotu as a trigger
<LjL> ubotu, please lart mc44
<LjL> nah
<mc44> :p
<LjL> ubotu, be kind and tell mc44 about ban
<gnomefreak> is it broke?
* mc44 sighs
<mc44> holycow is telling people to upgrade with apt-get
#ubuntu-ops 2007-04-20
<gnomefreak> is this new?
<gnomefreak> he was banned last night for some stupid crap i thought
<LjL> holycow is a debian fanatic methinks
<Pumpernickel> Upgrading with `apt-get` is discouraged now? o.O
<mc44> he is usually nice and hostile with people he is helping too :)
<LjL> and i recall having arguments with him time ago as well
<LjL> Pumpernickel: quite
<Pumpernickel> I must've missed the memo on that one.
<gnomefreak> Pumpernickel: update-manager handles depends and conflicts 100% better than apt-get
<gnomefreak> been like that since dapper>edgy upgrade
<LjL> Pumpernickel: it's been discouraged forever. we've got update-manager. i personally think things should be set up so that apt-get would handle them fine - but that's not the case, so
<Pumpernickel> Ah.
<mc44> there is even a cli version for servers now \o/
<LjL> was about time
<LjL> and for kubuntu
<Seveas> http://www.ams-ix.net/technical/stats/
<Seveas> this is THE main internet hub in amsterdam
<Seveas> and it may just be my imagination, but look at the timestamp feisty was released
<Seveas> and compare it with the day before
<GazzaK> owww, pretty green colours
<PriceChild> I don't see it...
<mc44> Seveas: yeah. your crazy :)
<tonyyarusso> How do you look at the prev day?
<PriceChild> They're near identical?
<Seveas> PriceChild, it was 16:00 local time :)
<PriceChild> ahh
<PriceChild> there is a teeny jump...
<mc44> Seveas: but it was more like half past :p
<Seveas> PriceChild, almost unnoticabl
<tonyyarusso> oh, nvm, I'm nuts
<PriceChild> Seveas, good enough 8-)
<Seveas> PriceChild, next ubuntu release HAS to cause som effect on ams-ix :)
<PriceChild> hehe
<ajmitch> Seveas: it didn't trigger DoS alerts this time? :(
<ajmitch> how depressing
<LjL> Ubuntu - We congest the Internet.
<tonyyarusso> lol
<tonyyarusso> Feel our power!
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v joejaxx]  by ChanServ
<joejaxx> Good Evening All
<tonyyarusso> hey joejaxx
<joejaxx> :)
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Hobbsee]  by ChanServ
* ajmitch runs & hides
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Hobbsee]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Mez]  by ChanServ
<Hobbsee> it look so odd without #ubuntu+1 there
<PriceChild> invite yourself in? :)
* ajmitch wants to dist-upgrade 
<ajmitch> just like half the forums users
<Hobbsee> haha
<ajmitch> since we know that gutsy must have awesome new stuff already!
<Hobbsee> ooh, neat
<ajmitch> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/gutsy
<ajmitch> Source packages:  0
<ajmitch> special
<Hobbsee> gutsy doesnt exist.  it's vaporware
<ajmitch> lies!
<ajmitch> sabdfl told me it exists!!
<joejaxx> lol
<Hobbsee> haha
<Hobbsee> lies and propoganda!
<joejaxx> lol :P
<ubotu> mjr called the ops in #ubuntu
<Madpilot> dealt with
<ubotu> IdleOne called the ops in #ubuntu
<variant> hello
<Madpilot> afternoon. need a hand?
<variant> seems to me that #ubuntu is a victim of it's own success.. anyone thought about setting a user limmit to something like 400 and having overspill channels? (each with a 400 user limit)
<variant> 400, or something else.. 300 or 600 etc
<Madpilot> OK, cool - we're at exactly 1337 users in #ubuntu :D
<PriceChild> variant, and split the support also?
<variant> woww
<PriceChild> Madpilot, s/c!
<variant> haha
<Madpilot> missed the screenshot. pity.
<variant> PriceChild: yeah, i know what you are thinking but there comes a point (1600 users?) where the support that is possible to provide is really, really poor
<variant> everyone seems to think that ubuntu is going to become even more popular (me included).. I think it's inevitable that #ubuntu becomes unmanageable.. with increasing numbers of users frustrated with unanswered questions etc
<variant> I know it's a lot to ask but a few overspill channels could be manned by certain users/ops in all of the chans
<variant> I don't think it would be possible to hold a conversation in #ubuntu if there were consistently 2000 users
<variant> at a busy time
<variant> well, that was just a thought I had.
<atoponce> managing a channel that size is difficult, no doubt. we have #ubuntu+1 for the next version, and there have been ideas for managing LTS and previous versions in other channels
<atoponce> but, splitting up the channel just gives more unanswered posts, as visibility to someone who may be able to answer it, is limited
<atoponce> s/posts/questions/
<variant> I know it's not easy.. I think there will come a point where it gets to be a requirement though
<atoponce> what i think should be stressed in a busy channel like that, is highlighting nicks
<variant> yeah
<variant> you can't force it on people though
<atoponce> no, but, if their subsequent questions could go unaswered, if they're not highlighting the person who's helping them
<atoponce> but, you can only do what you can do
<atoponce> wind0wsrawks may need some moderation in #ubuntu
<atoponce> jrib: thank you!
<Scunizi> Can anyone test my router and un-ban me from #ubuntu?
<Vorian> wind0wsrawks trolling in -offtopic now
<Vorian> atoponce, ^
<atoponce> i know
<atoponce> he's annoying
<tonyyarusso> is it possible to redirect !info nvu to !nvu ?
<Scunizi> Is wind0wsrawks around to test and unban me?
<Vorian> Scunizi, wind0srawks is a troll
<atoponce> Scunizi: windowsrawks didn't ban you. he doesn't have the power
<Vorian> not an op
<atoponce> it was pricechild, and he's not here at the moment
<Scunizi> ok.. I know that someone just mentioned this is the spot to get unbanned and mentioned him.
<atoponce> he'll need to do the unban
<Scunizi> ok
<gnomefreak> tonyyarusso: it should automaticly if there is no !nvu
* gnomefreak not here
<tonyyarusso> gnomefreak: No no, the other way around.  There is an !nvu, but no !info
<gnomefreak> no !info because ther eis no package in feisty
* gnomefreak still not here ;)
<gnomefreak> hint !forget nvu
<tonyyarusso> sure you're not
<tonyyarusso> sigh, that's not what I want still.
<tonyyarusso> oh well
<gnomefreak> i should be in bed but i am waiting for iceape
<gnomefreak> night
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Jucato]  by ChanServ
<ubotu> intelikey called the ops in #kubuntu
<gnomefreak> nixternal: you an op in therE?
<nixternal> yes
<gnomefreak> ok cool than i am gone ;)
* gnomefreak was watching
<nixternal> hehe
<nixternal> ya, I am watching too
<nixternal> he probably did enough to warrant a boot, but I will watch him
<gnomefreak> k ;)
<nixternal> nalioth got rid of him :)
<gnomefreak> nalioth: he has another nick in there
<gnomefreak> he changed to chemical... but never changed back to b1ood... you banned blood...
<nalioth> chemical, eh?
<gnomefreak> chemicalvamp: == b1ood...
<gnomefreak> with a one the guy you got was blood with an "el"
<gnomefreak> night
<chemicalvamp> ok..
<nalioth> chemicalvamp: you should ask your question in here
<chemicalvamp> BloodyTux was being dumb in #kubuntu, and i chaned my nick to BIoodyTux (with a capitol i) to make fun of him in the other channels he made
<chemicalvamp> i think i was banned for things HE did, not me
<nalioth> sometimes it's not wise to do things like this, chemicalvamp
<nalioth> we have a lot of trouble with clones
<chemicalvamp> yeah i can see how  thats a problem, i wasnt aware that it would change my name in #kubuntu untill after i said somehting in it
<nalioth> chemicalvamp: sorry about that, but you got a few ops excited . . .
<ubotu> In #ubuntu, dfawerefaef said: ubotu: what is the alternate cd for?
<chemicalvamp> nalioth its not a problem, i see why they where mad
<nalioth> !ubotu > dfawerefaef
<nixternal> heh, you know I didn't catch that, but chemicalvamp has been a long time supporter in #kubuntu ;)
<chemicalvamp> im always down to help people, and be helped.. passes the time
<nixternal> hehe
<nixternal> I didn't catch it earlier when they booted you
<nixternal> I knew the name was familiar, but it didn't click right away
<nalioth> apologies, chemicalvamp (but watch the chameleon act)
<nixternal> hehe
<nixternal> good idea
<chemicalvamp> yeah i will stick with my own name, although had a couple laughs when the real dude was like WTF! ya know hehe
<nixternal> nalioth: your boy is looking for you in ot
<nalioth> nixternal: which one is that?
<ubotu> NickGarvey called the ops in #ubuntu
<xblackfire> how is set a project cloack ?
<xblackfire>  cloak
<ubotu> pppoe_dude called the ops in #ubuntu
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v tonyyarusso]  by ChanServ
<Amaranth> interesting
<Amaranth> I think we might be leveling off with the user count
<Amaranth> It didn't really go up at all
<tonyyarusso> Amaranth: keep in mind it's sleepy time for most of the planet
<Amaranth> tonyyarusso: sure but we went back down to ~100 more than edgy got us
<Amaranth> although since we also lost ~200 right before the feisty release you could say we got ~300 extra
<elkbuntu> we hit 1600 i believe, or came really close to it, prior, we were sitting on between 1000 and 1100 consistantly. we're almost 200 up on normal numbers
<xt{c}> please unban me from #ubuntu, i am connected to port 8001 now
<ubotu> In ubotu, crimsun said: alsa is also download and use the script linked from http://www.linux-sound.info/alsa/index.php?task=support , then tell crimsun the URL of the paste
<AmyRose> Thanks whoever unbanned me from ubotu! I have a question though. I was told I was banned for flooding ubotu. Is it still flooding if I ask him stuff in a query window?
<AmyRose> I've been wanting to see what ubotu knows without risking getting banned again
<Jucato> AmyRose: private query with the bot is the preferred way if you're searching/fishing for stuff. then there's also the factoid webpage
<Jucato> !ubotu
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<AmyRose> Jucato: Thank you. I was hoping I could do that because I don't want to accidentally send the wrong factoid to someone, and I am paranoid and I like to learn too.
<Madpilot> Is the cunning plan for -release-party to keep it registered (for six months from now) and just redirect back to #ubuntu?
<Madpilot> tonyyarusso, ^^^
<Amaranth> redirect to -offtopic
<tonyyarusso> I'd agree with Amaranth
<tonyyarusso> I was thinking it would probably stay open for a couple of days, max a week or so.
<Madpilot> ya
<tonyyarusso> It'd probably make sense to transfer ownership to whoever makes sense, although I don't mind holding it either.
<xblackfire> "IRC council approval put on hold until UDS" what is that?
<Madpilot> UDS = Ubuntu Drinking Session
<xblackfire> jejeje, cool
<Madpilot> actually s/Drinking/Development
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v maxamillion]  by ChanServ
<Madpilot> it's the twice-yearly meeting - the next one is in Seville in a month or so (end of May, I think)
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v mneptok]  by ChanServ
<elkbuntu> Madpilot, 2 weeks tomorrow
* Amaranth can't wait
<Madpilot> OK - end of April, then
<elkbuntu> err.. no, 2 weeks 2 days time
<elkbuntu> i leave here in 2 weeks yesterday to get there
<elkbuntu> but im going to the ubucon the day before as well
<Scunizi> amaranth: anyone around that can unblock me on #ubuntu?
<Madpilot> Scunizi, banforward to -read-topic?
<Scunizi> madpilot: not sure what the topic means....  does it mean that they won't be unblocking anyone until after UDS (whatever that is)
<Madpilot> Scunizi, no - sorry. Are you being sent to #ubuntu-read-topic when you try to get to #ubuntu?
<Scunizi> yes
<Scunizi> I've made the appropriate changes to the login port
<Madpilot> OK - we just need to test your setup to make sure it works - please join #madpilot for a moment
<elkbuntu> Madpilot, next 'joke' about women being fake on irc from hai3u is to earn a ban, ok?
<Scunizi> ok
<Myrtti> where
<elkbuntu> Myrtti, hmm?
<Myrtti> #ubuntu-offtopic?
<elkbuntu> Myrtti, is where he was a dick, yes, but he's joined #ubuntu-women now so he's now in my troll list
<Myrtti> ooookkay
<Madpilot> Scunizi, ban gone from #ubuntu
<Scunizi> Thanks again Madpilot!
<Madpilot> not a problem
<Whisperkiller> umm i would like to join the #ubuntu channel but cannot for some reason and was forwarded here
<Whisperkiller> was i banned or something?
<Whisperkiller> is anyone awake?
<Myrtti> elkbuntu: are people still using public aways at #u-w?
<Madpilot> Whisperkiller, did you have trouble after a D C C attack?
<Whisperkiller> possibly
<Whisperkiller> i was forwarded to a chat room that mentioned something about that i think
<Madpilot> you get forwarded to #ubuntu-read-topic, correct? Have you actually read the topic there?
<Whisperkiller> yes i read it but im not on a router right now and it is still doing it
<Madpilot> which IRC app are you using?
<Whisperkiller> well when i got it while i WAS using my router....it was hydrairc i think...
<Whisperkiller> but im on gaim now
<Whisperkiller> im actually on the new ubuntu live cd
<Whisperkiller> having issues trying to install and was wanting to get help
<Madpilot> but are you using your router right now, or not?
<Whisperkiller> no
<Madpilot> OK - when you do start using your router again, go back to #ubuntu-read-topic and actually read the topic
<elkbuntu> Myrtti, if there are, i havent noticed them
<Madpilot> in the mean time, join #madpilot for a moment, so I can check something
<Whisperkiller> i did read the topic but thought it moot given my current situation :)
<elkbuntu> Myrtti, we'd love to have you back there
* Starting logfile irclogs/ubuntu-ops.log
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Mez]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Burgundavia]  by ChanServ
<Madpilot> @now Amsterdam
<ubotu> Current time in Europe/Amsterdam: April 20 2007, 08:48:57 - Next meeting: Support Team in 1 day
<joejaxx> @now Kent
<Madpilot> @now London
<ubotu> Current time in Europe/London: April 20 2007, 08:02:15 - Next meeting: Support Team in 1 day
<joejaxx> ah ok thanks
<mneptok> @now is the winter of our discontent
<Madpilot> only big cities in that db
<Tm_T> @now Feistyland
<Tm_T> hmh, stupid bot
<joejaxx> lol
<joejaxx> it is GutsyLand now :P
<Tm_T> not yet :(
<joejaxx> well launchpad says it :P
<joejaxx> even though it says 0 packages
<Tm_T> yes but until repos are open...
<joejaxx> :P
<joejaxx> i cannot wait to install Gutsy Gibbon
<mneptok> if people ask for torrents, please point them at http://montreal.canonical.com/torrents
<mneptok> most mirrors have slowed to a crawl
<joejaxx> ok
<Tm_T> slashdot without slashdot
<Madpilot> slashdot by non-morons, you mean? ;)
<elkbuntu> yay i got a pony
<Madpilot> Burgundavia, did you notice that you got a pony, too?
<GazzaK> A Pony!!11!
<elkbuntu> GazzaK, http://laserjock.wordpress.com/2007/04/19/second-semiannual-golden-pony-awards/
<Burgundavia> heh
<joejaxx> LOl
<elkbuntu> so did joejaxx
<jussi01> I WANT A PONY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<elkbuntu> @pony jussi01
<ubotu> No jussi01 can't have a pony, elkbuntu!
<Myrtti> hmhpppphh
* jussi01 cries...
<joejaxx> elkbuntu: rofl The Hoax
<elkbuntu> joejaxx, i actually dont get it, i must have missed some huge cool joke or something
<joejaxx> elkbuntu: it was a large misconception over a april fools joke
<elkbuntu> ooh? what was teh joke?
<joejaxx> elkbuntu: that a new site reported 10 days later
<joejaxx> elkbuntu: search fluxbuntu official lol
<elkbuntu> hehe
<joejaxx> lol @ sharms blog
<joejaxx> Apparently there was no category in the pony awards for me. I was hoping to win the award for most annoying spec spammer. </quote>
<joejaxx> lol
<joejaxx> s/new/news/g
<joejaxx> wow the ubuntu servers are crawling
<joejaxx> :\
<jussi01> yeps..
<elkbuntu> hehe
* jussi01 wonders how much cash he has to slip to who to become op...
<joejaxx> jussi01: lol :P
<elkbuntu> jussi01, the more you try, the less likely you are to become one
<mneptok> anyone that wants the job is obviously too insane to do it effectively.
<jussi01> elkbuntu, I sorta figured that.... :P
<joejaxx> the +o finds you not the other way around :P
<elkbuntu> jussi01, in fact, certain of the deciders will put a big 'NEVER' next to the name of anyone who asks
<jussi01> hahah...ok...
* mneptok watches the bittornado curses UI scroll by with the accompanying chorus of happy users
* jussi01 goes away....
* jussi01 comes back... no, its fun in here :D
<GazzaK> hehe
<joejaxx> too bad that 40Gbps mirror is a week behind
<mneptok> wait until Clothing Optional Tuesday
<GazzaK> eeek, /me is glad he is not about on tuesdays
<joejaxx> lol
<mneptok> GazzaK: trust me, so are we
<jussi01> hehe
<GazzaK> meh
<GazzaK> but mneptok my arse is so purt and cute
* GazzaK hides
<mneptok> GazzaK: too late. i've been to the ophthamologist.
<GazzaK> the what?
<mneptok> "the eye doctor"
<GazzaK> ahhh optician :p
<GazzaK> trust you to use big long words
<mneptok> if you call an ophthamologist an optician, they'll kill you
<jussi01> lol
<Tm_T> if you call asshole an asshole, they'll kill you, I guess
<mneptok> well, an optician has ~2 years of training.
<Tm_T> yup
<mneptok> an ophthamologist has an MD
<Tm_T> thats 7 years + possible specialising, right?
<gnomefreak> nalioth: sorry about last night i thought they were same user :(
<mneptok> yup
<Tm_T> gnomefreak: ...perv
<gnomefreak> yeah :(
<ubotu> In ubotu, willwill said: !foo is <reply> bar
<ubotu> dou1 called the ops in #ubuntu-au
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v LjL]  by ChanServ
<LjL> what's our policy with compiz/beryl now that we have some of it "almost by default"? still redirect everyone to -effects? or keep it in #ubuntu as long as it's strictly related to what's available from "Desktop effects"? or?
<mc44> If it breaks, tell them to go to -effects? :)
<LjL> if it doesn't break, they won't ask :P
<mc44> well they ask how to enable it
<LjL> well, personally i'd say that's a question for #Ubuntu now
<LjL> and not a long one to answer, either
<mc44> thats what Im saying :)
<LjL> mc44: then i suppose i need to revise my position
<mc44> :p
<mneptok> personally, i'd like to see compositor questions kept distinct
<mneptok> the less Compiz, Beryl, and co. are seen as "part of Ubuntu" the better, IMO
* gnomefreak would still send them to #ubuntu-effects because you never know where they got it from and all other stuff
<Madpilot> gnomefreak, quarentine zone for 3d wobbly stuff, so they don't infect decent computers with their wobbliness? ;)
<gnomefreak> Madpilot: lol i meant from beryl repos since ubuntu doesnt support the beryl repos (half the people that use it have no clue where they got it from ;)
<gnomefreak> ask.com and ask jevees are now the same :(
<Madpilot> true enough. 3rd party repos... fun things.
<gnomefreak> -release-party has turned in to an offtopic channel
<Madpilot> the cunning plan is to redirect it back to -offtopic in in a few days
<gnomefreak> ah ok
<mc44> oh please no. Just clear it ;)
<gnomefreak> lol
<mneptok> aye
<Symmetria> hrm heh, quick question, is there a reason why at the moment I cant talk in #ubuntu?
<mneptok> can you part/join?
<Symmetria> yeah Im in there
<Symmetria> Im not banned :)
<Symmetria> I simply cant send to channel, almost like its desynched or something
<mneptok> taht's exactly it
<mneptok> (since you're not banned)
<Symmetria> urgh, heh, no TS6 here? :)
<LjL> err?
<mneptok> the ircd is working hard to keep sync with all the joi/parts
<LjL> #ubuntu is desynced?
<mneptok> +n
<Symmetria> heh ljl well, I'd presume so since I can join/part and cant talk :)
<apokryphos> Symmetria: nope
<LjL> well you might be muted
<Symmetria> ljl, thats also possible, how do I get unmuted :)
<LjL> depends why you were muted, hold on
<Symmetria> I dont know what modes this network supports, I run efnet servers, hehe not freenode servers
<LjL> yes, you're quite muted
<Symmetria> for what?
<LjL> Symmetria: apparently, for lying about feisty being out when it was not
<mneptok> Symmetria: you'll *admit* to running an EF ircd?!
<mneptok> are you drunk or crazy? or both?
<mneptok> ;)
<Symmetria> ljl *rolls eyes* all I said was "there are images on the mirrors, and they are not official, there is no official release yesterday" referring the images which WERE there
<Symmetria> and since I RUN one of the ubuntu mirrors I had NO reason to do that
<Symmetria> (I run za.* mz.* ls.* etc)
<mneptok> Symmetria: if you run a mirror you are expected to be more responsible about what you announce.
<apokryphos> Symmetria: saying that it's out when it hasn't been officially announced just increases confusion, and possibly problems
<Symmetria> apokryphos I never said it was out, I was asked a question
<Symmetria> I answered it
<apokryphos> Symmetria: even if it's on the mirror, that's not to say that that image is the final release
<LjL> Symmetria: well no, you went on arguing from what i can see...
<Symmetria> I said to people please do NOT download
<Symmetria> *sigh* ok, whatever
<apokryphos> 2007-04-19T12:10:20 <Symmetria> it is out
<apokryphos> 2007-04-19T12:10:23 <Symmetria> definately out
<Symmetria> apokryphos look, Im not gonig to argue with you
<Symmetria> I knwo what I said in what context
<LjL> Symmetria: for that matter anyway, it was "out" days ago... the images are dated 15th
<Symmetria> if you wish to keep me muted in there, I have no problem with that, I will simply leave
<apokryphos> Symmetria: I know too, so please don't try to argue :)
<mneptok> Symmetria: any discussion prior to official announcment about what mirrored bits have been synced to you is Really Frackin' Uncool, IMO
<apokryphos> Symmetria: we'll lift your mute for now, but please don't do things like that in the future
<Symmetria> Im not going to argue
<Symmetria> well thank you for lifting it, I still contend that I never said those things :)
<Symmetria> cheers
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+o LjL]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [-o LjL]  by LjL
<LjL> symmetria: wait, it's not like i want to argue but
<LjL> Symmetria: i'd just like you to understand why you shouldn't have told people it was released
<LjL> Symmetria: it was "released" on 15th. sure, the images on the mirrors didn't change
<LjL> Symmetria: but that was because they've been *testing* it during that time... if they'd found problems, possibly serious problems, they'd have fixed them before release
<Symmetria> ljl, I do understand, I understand perfectly well, what I was actually saying if you read the context though was that there were images out there, they may or may not be the final release, and if you were gonna download them please to use the torrents to keep the load down
<Symmetria> thats ALL I said
<LjL> they could have possibly even delayed the release, if that were justified
<mneptok> Symmetria: as a mirror operator even that goes over the line
<Symmetria> and ljl I perfectly well understand the reasons behind it, and thats why you need to read context, though its entirely possible I get muted so fast that my CONTEXT never got through
<LjL> well, there's been images out for ages - the "herds", the beta... this one was just a release candidate
<LjL> it just so happened to coincide with the later actual release
<mneptok> Symmetria: Canonical trusts you to act in our best interest. that means not announcing *ANYTHING* until we do.
<Symmetria> mneptok as a mirror operator I have to contend with server and network load, when someone in there posts a link that points directly at my mirror and makes comments about the images on there, which cause a 60mbit spike in bandwidth on an unofficial image, am I supposed to say NOTHING?
<Symmetria> mneptok what I was saying is that YES there are images on there, because someone had just posted a damn link to them, must I dig out the logs and show it? as well as thec omments I made after that?
<Symmetria> which PROBABLY didnt get through because of how fast I got muted
<apokryphos> Symmetria: surely you would say that that's *not* the official image to them
<mneptok> Symmetria: take the machine offline or chown the stuff before you break trust
<apokryphos> not proclaim that it IS out
<LjL> Symmetria: you're unmuted, so there's no point arguing about what you *meant* to say anymore, i think
<LjL> Symmetria: i just wanted to make sure you realize what i said above
<LjL> if you do, then fine
<Symmetria> look IM not going to discuss this, but whatever, you believe what you want about what I said or didnt say
<apokryphos> we also have automatic logs of all bans, with significant previous context
<Symmetria> look, think what you will\
* apokryphos sighs
* gnomefreak kind of scared to ask
<apokryphos> I really haven't seen many people argue about them not saying something when you actually produce the quote of them saying it 8)
<mneptok> apokryphos: you never said that.
<apokryphos> they normally reply with 'lol, well....'
<apokryphos> hm, openweek next week.. serious exams in the up-coming weeks. /me prays for strength 8)
* apokryphos out
<GazzaK> lol, well, it was not my fault, the cat was laying on the keyboard
<ikonia_> guys, could someone please jump in to #ubuntu the user socerer is constantly asking for hand holding / install help for the 3rd party quake application and refusing to read the quake 4 docs
<ikonia_> LjL thanks
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Hobbsee]  by ChanServ
* Hobbsee waves
<ubotu> ikonia_ called the ops in #ubuntu
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v PriceChild]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Jucato]  by ChanServ
<ikonia_> Seveas are you there
<ikonia_> actually, it doesn't have to be seveas I only mentioned him as I've spoke to him breifly about this before
<ikonia_> Does anyone have an opinion on would it be potentially workable to split the ubuntu channels into release channesl eg: #ubuntu-dapper #ubuntu-fesity etc etc etc. The volume in #ubuntu is getting larger, and mostly FAQ's but for different releases
<ikonia_> you open a channel for release, then 18 months or what ever the support agreement is - you close the channel
<ikonia_> just floating a suggestion
<elkbuntu> ikonia, i suggested a week or so ago having #ubuntu-lts
<elkbuntu> but nothing has come from it yet
<ikonia_> its getting a tad out of hand in #ubuntu - more so when its just FAQ after FAQ after FAQ
<mc44> I dont think having a seperate room for edgy would be productive
<elkbuntu> it's always been FAQ after FAQ
<elkbuntu> mc44, i agree, but i think splitting LTS out would be fair
<mc44> right
<ikonia_> I'd love to see ubuntu-lts ubuntu-edgy ubuntu-fesity and as say edgy goes out of support kill the channel
<mc44> to be fair its half bugs half faqs most of the time :)
<ikonia_> I've seen 2 buts and the rest are "how to I configure ati".....
<elkbuntu> ikonia, splitting channel down that far would become equally unmanagable
<belux> hi, anyone can help with grub doesn't detect a hd?
<ikonia_> it could be unmanagable too, I'm only suggesting
<Jucato> belux: try asking in #ubuntu
<ikonia_> if you have channel specialists who committed to supporting  / opping that channel, then overall ubuntu ops to oversea the running of the lot
<ikonia_> say 5 ops / specialists in each chanel and say 10 overall guys
<ikonia_> then as say edgy dies the 5 specialists move to say 8.10 or what ever
<mc44> ... you think we could ever be that organised?
<ikonia_> I think you could
<ikonia_> there is a good group running the channels now
<ikonia_> just a bit of commitment
<elkbuntu> ikonia, you're talking about volunteers here. volunteers are not easy to organise
<ikonia_> elkbuntu no no, I agree, but It hink totally do-able
<Hobbsee> ikonia_: ubuntu ops people are not paid.  you cannot force them to take shifts
<elkbuntu> doable and worth doing are not the same thing
<Hobbsee> nor to answer if they do not wish
<ikonia_> Hobbsee doesn't have to be shifts, just managed as it is now, eg: there are saty 6 guys lurking now sleeing, they just have to sleep in a channel each
<ikonia_> I'm only tabling a thought as #ubuntu is not working at this moment in time
<ikonia_> I'd also really like to disscuss ubotu if possible but thats a seperate issue
<ikonia_> I'm only tabling suggestions that may have already been tabled and dismissed I don't know
<ikonia_> but I'd rather say something that sit complaining about it with no suggestion
<Hobbsee> ikonia_: it's not a bad idea.  ops will usually be in all the channels
<ikonia_> Hobbsee exactly
<ikonia_> and you just need a few guys who know that distro version "reasonable" to control the flow of questions, which there certainyl seems to be in #ubuntu already - its just too noisy to orginse
<ikonia_> if you split it out the "specialists" can filter and control the questions / answers easier
<Hobbsee> what concerns me is that you appear to think that having ops in a channel means that you're to provide support
<ikonia_> as before - an early doors suggestion
<Hobbsee> and we cant guarentee that
<ikonia_> Hobbsee not at all
<Hobbsee> right
<ikonia_> Hobbsee too different things 1.) control the channel 2.) manage the support
<ikonia_> Hobbsee I was wrongly using the term "op" to summerise general control
<Hobbsee> 2 wont happen, a lot of the time
<Hobbsee> (by the ops)
<ikonia_> Hobbsee I'm phrasing it badley to be honest
<Hobbsee> well, by a lot of them
<Hobbsee> true
<ikonia_> Hobbsee I welcome discussion
<elkbuntu> getting users who half the time dont know what they are using into the 'correct' channels is even more futile
<elkbuntu> wow.. that was lag and a bit
<ikonia_> elkbuntu not if they "sign up for it" they can be in any channel they want, but if they take a responsability for providing support when possible to a specific channel, then it would be a big step forward
<ikonia_> (in my opinion)
<ikonia_> it totally has flaws and adraw backs
<ikonia_> and
<ikonia_> but I'm suggesting a simmple premise - not a full idea
<mc44> half the questions are answered by other people who are asking different questiosn. Its not a matter of specialists
<ikonia_> just requesting feedback and opinions
<ikonia_> mc44 but most of the guys are "experienced" not "how do I login" type guys
<ikonia_> thats what I mean by specialist
* Hobbsee doesnt understand ikonia_'s statement below elkbuntu's.
<ikonia_> and someone who can answer how to do say initscripts in lts - would give bad advice to an edgy user with say upstart
<ikonia_> thats whay I mean by specialist, someone who knows the product they are using
<ikonia_> or supporting I should say
<ikonia_> any other reasons my suggestion would fail in your eyes
<Hobbsee> where do we pick the specialists from?
<ikonia_> ask for volenteers, from the excisting users or regs or ops, or hit good people on the ubuntu forums (just random ideas)
<ikonia_> there are some good guys in the channel already
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v maxamillion]  by ChanServ
<shockent> hello, could I please be tested?
<PriceChild> shockent, please join #shockent
<PriceChild> shockent, thanks for your patience, you may now /join #ubuntu
<shockent> thanks a lot PriceChild
<LjL> try  host us.archive.ubuntu.com , i'm getting "Host us.archive.ubuntu.com not found: 3(NXDOMAIN)" - and i tried due to a user not being able to use apt-get, same error
<LjL> my own DNS server has 130.239.18.159 cached for us.archive.ubuntu.com, and it's online itself (it pings, anyway)
<PriceChild> LjL, I can't get a reply from it
<LjL> PriceChild: you mean when pinging the IP address?
<PriceChild> ah yeah the ip works
<LjL> PriceChild: you don't get a reply from the DNS?
<PriceChild> i can't look up the us.archive.ubuntu.com thoug
<PriceChild> h
<LjL> no error no anything?
<PriceChild> just unknown host
<PriceChild> guess people'll just have to be patient...
<mc44> LjL: works for me
<PriceChild> lol
<mc44> mark@sam:~/Desktop$ host us.archive.ubuntu.com
<mc44> us.archive.ubuntu.com is an alias for ubuntu-archive.acc.umu.se.
<mc44> ubuntu-archive.acc.umu.se has address 130.239.18.159
<mc44> ubuntu-archive.acc.umu.se has address 130.239.18.158
<mc44> ubuntu-archive.acc.umu.se has IPv6 address 2001:6b0:e:2018::159
<mc44> ubuntu-archive.acc.umu.se has IPv6 address 2001:6b0:e:2018::158
<LjL> mc44: gah. you aren't using a caching DNS server or something?
<mc44> ubuntu-archive.acc.umu.se mail is handled by 0 mail.acc.umu.se.
<Pici> Thanks LjL, but no one reads the topic.
<mc44> LjL: dont think so
<mc44> LjL: but why on earth it is redirecting to sweden I have no idea
<LjL> ...tient
<LjL> mc44: no idea, but that's the same entry i get if i use my own local DNS server
<PriceChild> hmm looking up for me now, to a different sweden address :P
<LjL> so it was redirecting to there earlier, and now apparently it's just dangling
<LjL> your DNS servers are probably keeping the old entry while mine and other people's aren't
<LjL> i think BrunoUT might be a troll. he's been whining since yesterday and doesn't listen to a thing (or, he listens but ignores)
<PriceChild> I remember his nick from a while ago for some reason
<nullterminated__> I'm banned from #ubuntu because of the DCCExploit.  Will someone please test me?
<LjL> nullterminated__: sure
<LjL> nullterminated__: join ##ljl please
<LjL> nullterminated__?
<nullterminated__> i'll be there ina sec. i'm running xchat through ssh so i'm a bit slow at the moment
<jrib> LjL: So you dcc send foo?  Is taht all that is done to test?
<jrib> erm
* jrib hopes he doesn't get klined
<LjL> jrib: private
<Pici> jrib: 'oops'
<Myrtti> lol
<Myrtti> cheers jrib ;-)
<Myrtti> a toast for you
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v mneptok]  by ChanServ
<jrib> Myrtti: :)
<LjL> might automatix be gone for good?
<ikonia> hello guys
<PriceChild> LjL, there's a feisty version no?
<LjL> PriceChild: www.getautomatix.com
<tsmithe> it's down?
<LjL> tsmithe: well, now it doesn't load for me
<LjL> but 10 seconds ago, it went to something that looked like a parked domain
<LjL> (spam, anyway)
<tsmithe> wait
<tsmithe> it's doing something...
<ikonia> I've sent a snoty email to a couple of journo's today with regard to them recommending automatix as a product in their reviews and trying to associate ubuntu with it
<tsmithe> excellent
<PriceChild> mine seems to be loading slowly but fine
<Burgwork> LjL: automatix just got endorsed by pioneer linux
<LjL> uhm, i think i've been 0wn3d...
<Burgwork> likely they are getting nailed by the feisty release
<LjL> the guy who had given the "information" had typed http://www.getautomatrix.com, and i guess the first time i just copied and pasted
<LjL> this one actually is a parked/spam domain
<LjL> the real one doesn't load for me anyway
<tsmithe> yeah LjL it's just working now
<LjL> well here it's consistently timing out, i've been fooled by the misspelling + timeout of the real thing
<PriceChild> LjL, just loaded fine for me
<ikonia> while there is a few more awake people, did anyone have a glance at my comments/requested suggestion on whats going on with #ubuntu at the moment.
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v pleia2]  by ChanServ
<PriceChild> I kicked ProN00b yday for a debian/ubuntu comment... I'm watching :)
<PriceChild> here he goes..
<ikonia> PriceChild: not seen him say anything
<PriceChild> wait for it ;)
<ikonia> ha ha ha
<LjL> PriceChild: next time, he can't say he wasn't warned. really. i have him !guidelines and !etiquette.
<PriceChild> ok
<ikonia> anyone take a look at the user b07a - stinking attitude
<PriceChild> watching
<ikonia> he just won't accept ati don't support his card, but wants a magic solution in fesity
<PriceChild> just /ignore him i think
<ikonia> I know what your saying, but he's just talking rubbish "I want a fix" this isn't an ubuntu problem and he keeps asking about it
<ikonia> ubuntu packaged the latest compatible driver with xorg - ati pulled support for his card
<ikonia> its that sort of "ubuntu broke my card" chat that annoys me, and the worst thing is, he knows its ati's fault but expects ubuntu to fix it
<ikonia> it was inevitable ;)
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v ompaul]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Pricey]  by ChanServ
<Amaranth> "Breaking your Debian Etch with automatix2"
<Amaranth> the plague spreads
<Seveas> prower --> ban-on-sight
<Seveas> troll is pming now
<Seveas> of course with the regular 'I have some shells' argument
<LjL> i have more shells than him
<LjL> i brought a collection from my last trip to the seaside
<ompaul> Amaranth, :)
<Seveas> when shall we shutdown the -party channel?
<LjL> Seveas: my guess is it's currently populated mostly by the +1 regulars
<LjL> dunno. some people will whine, for sure.
<Amaranth> I think the plan was forwarding it to -offtopic after a week
<Seveas> sounds good
<LjL> maybe wait until it gets <100 people, or after midday tomorrow if it doesn't
<LjL> to -offtopic? ouch
<apokryphos> a week is probably too long
<ompaul> LjL, the party has four days to run
<ompaul> then they have to get back to rl for three to ten days
<ompaul> #ubuntu
<LjL> what you see fit. i don't particularly care, and taking some load from #ubuntu won't hurt
<malik__> hi...........how do i get unbanned from kubuntu........i honestly didnt do anything.......just tried to loginto that channel and got the msg that i am banned from that channel..........can any one help?
<PriceChild> I'm looking into it
<malik__> thanx mate
<jenda> Are there meeting logs for the last CC meeting?
<jenda> erm, minutes, that is
<jenda> I'm interested in the CC elections
<ompaul> jenda, logs is the minutes
<LjL> PriceChild: 88.232 is global banned
<PriceChild> jenda, Seveas just has to set it up and then we'll vote afaik
<PriceChild> LjL, ahh, wondered why i was having trouble :)
<Seveas> indeed
* jenda prods Seveas to move it ;)
* jenda runs
<Seveas> I'm actually working on it :)
<jenda> coolio :)
<LjL> malik__, are you the guy who often joined as "malik" and "malik_"?
<malik__> yessssssssssssss
<LjL> malik__: have you changed internet provider recently?
<malik__> though i havent registered it but yes i normally join the channel with that name
<malik__> noooops
<malik__> i have been using the same ISP for the last 6 mnths or so
<ompaul> well thats funny cos it is blocked since Feb
<LjL> ompaul: other IP addresses, but they changed often during the past months
<malik__> i was online just yesterday................
<Seveas> malik__, how's fedora working for you?
<malik__> hahahahahahahahah............fedora is cool though i havent tried it after fedora core 5.........multimedia didnt work quite the way it does in kubuntu..........plus KDE in fedora doesnt glow and look spiffy like it does in kubuntu edgy
<malik__> so am i goin to be unbanned from #kubuntu or there is no chance for the time being?
<malik__> or if i need to change my nick and register it?
<LjL> malik__: i'd register a nickname and get an unaffiliated cloak
<LjL> malik__: check the freenode faq
<LjL> !register > malik__    (malik__, see the private message from Ubotu)
<malik__> what is unaffiliated cloak?
<LjL> it's described there
<malik__> oki fair enuf..........so i shouldnt hold my breath about getting unbanned
<LjL> malik__, once you're cloaked the ban is not there anymore. the ban is on a class of addresses that is particularly obnoxious
<malik__> u mean the address im login in from is infected with spywares n stuff?
<LjL> malik__: i know its subnet is heavily exploited by malicious people.
<LjL> don't know the details.
<malik__> yea that would sound correct becoz i am in turkey for the last 6 months.........thats why i am using linux n i have fallen in love with kubuntu........too much spyware in this country...........ppl have no idea about a firewall or anit spyware softwares.
<malik__> its a miracle that their internet banking works
<poningru> ok so quick question
<poningru> what can we do to get rid of the automatix thing?
<poningru> http://www.pcworld.com/article/id,130923-page,1-c,linux/article.html
<poningru> is there some type of campaign we can do to let people know about about the restricted package/
<poningru> ?
<Burgwork> poningru: aside from Automatix, not a bad review
<poningru> right
<poningru> well the beryl as well
<poningru> but not so bad
<Burgwork> I would email the guy
<poningru> hmm
<poningru> and have him issue a correction?
<Burgwork> tell him with the other bits, he doesn't need automatix and that promoting it is harmful to Ubuntu
<poningru> hmm sounds good
<Burgwork> I might need to blog about it
<Burgwork> automatix: dangerous and useless
<poningru> yes indeedy
<Seveas> Burgwork, prepare for comment attacks :)
<Burgwork> advogato
<Burgwork> no comments :)
<Seveas> heh
<Burgwork> that does mean I actually have to install automatix
<apokryphos> isn't automatix still promoted by the forums?
<Seveas> no
<apokryphos> hm, that's new
<Seveas> it's banned
<Seveas> together with all of the a-x crew
<PriceChild> apokryphos, hehe  no :)
<apokryphos> forums have way too much rama 8)
<PriceChild> rama?
<Seveas> they got sick of Arnieboy, his attitide and the crap caused by a-x if I understood it correctly
<apokryphos> and drama too
<apokryphos> laggy ssh
<apokryphos> Seveas: I'm surprised it took them so long
<Seveas> (leaky leaky: https://launchpad.net/~ubuntumembers/+polls/)
<PriceChild> basically automatix had "partnered" with a certain other forum..
<apokryphos> I spoke to the guy for a couple of minutes and basically understood that
<LjL> certain other forum?
<poningru> atleast /. commentator yelled re: automatix
<PriceChild> and they just constantly trolled, attacking staff when we suggested ubuntu documentation instead of automatix etc.
<poningru> yeah the other forum?
<apokryphos> Ubuntu should just make a more official comment about it
<poningru> apokryphos++
<apokryphos> Seveas: cool
<poningru> I would bring it up during tech board/cc meetings but /me isnt a member yet
<apokryphos> you don't need to be a member to bring up things with the cc
<poningru> oh hmm
<poningru> I just might then
<apokryphos> Burgwork: I'm glad you're in the running for it :)
<Seveas> poningru, you can also simply mail community-council at lists dot ubuntu.com
<poningru> hmm ok
<Burgwork> apokryphos: they were nominations by sabdfl
<apokryphos> sure
<gnomefreak> thats the new CC or nominations for new CC
<Burgwork> nominations
<gnomefreak> good luck Burgwork ;)
<Burgwork> I honestly have no idea how it going to turn out
<gnomefreak> is this being done at UDS?
<Burgwork> afaik, the voting will be via launchpad
<gnomefreak> ah ok
<apokryphos> yeah from ubuntu members
<gnomefreak> ok cool ;)
<gnomefreak> all 3 members being voted on? or just one to replace cjwatson?
<PriceChild> as many as get approved will get a seat
<Burgwork> all 3, from what I understasnd
<Seveas> sabdfl, elmo and mako will stay on the cc
<Seveas> anyone with a positiv outcome on their vote joins them
<gnomefreak> oh so just one space open
<Seveas> no
<Seveas> 0 to 5 spaces open
<gnomefreak> oh
<gnomefreak> thats a big CC
<apokryphos> what exactly is a 'positive outcome'?
<Seveas> there is a yes/no vote per candidate
<apokryphos> oh, non-negative?
<Seveas> positive outcome is (i think) more than 50% yes
<Seveas> could be more than N% where N>50
<apokryphos> I doubt anyone will have a negative outcome really
<Seveas> me neither
<gnomefreak> i think user should be member of CC because .....?
* gnomefreak doesnt know 2 of them
<apokryphos> they all have wiki pages, I guess
<gnomefreak> yep
<Seveas> polls include links to lp homepages
<Seveas> which link to wiki
<apokryphos> still, would be  nice to have them say a bit on their views about ubuntu :P
<apokryphos> though I guess you could stalk their blogs for that
<gnomefreak> stalking is not legal ;)
<Burgwork> teh CC really isn't a leadership role as such
<apokryphos> it's a leadership team in a sense
<gnomefreak> it is in the sense of a group that can accept or decline requests but not in the sense of you do this
<apokryphos> I guess it also means you have to sit through the whole CC meetingstoo; good luck ;-)
<Burgwork> yep
<gnomefreak> lol
<Burgwork> every other meeting is at 4am for me
<apokryphos> ouch
<gnomefreak> maybe with 5 people it will go faster?
<Burgwork> might
<Burgwork> means we can miss if  needed
* gnomefreak thought i saw Seveas or someone say something about controling the agenda
<gnomefreak> to keep time runover less
<apokryphos> with more people it could only take longer, really
<Seveas> apokryphos, no, we don't need the whole CC to be there
<gnomefreak> not if ones says lets hurry up a bit
<Seveas> apokryphos, we could say '3 is quorum'
<Seveas> and make sure 3 CC members per meeting are available
<apokryphos> that'd be good
<ikonia> would anyone have a problem or a suggestion on me mailing the CC with regard to my comment on channel usability, more so after fesity has been released, or would it better to be discussed more with your guys then if you agree its worth mailing, mail it in
* gnomefreak missed that 
<apokryphos> if it's regarding IRC we should be told first, ideally
<ikonia> apokryphos: did I not have a quick converstion with you about this earlier, I was sounding some people out for thoughts / comments
<gnomefreak> unless you are talking about runoff channels (more than one #ubuntu)
<ikonia> gnomefreak: yeah that was part of it
<gnomefreak> that i saw it and has seen it since dapper release
<ikonia> been a long day
<apokryphos> we pretty much all think that's a bad idea
* gnomefreak not fond of it but im only one
<ikonia> ok, thats cool, any particular reason ?
<apokryphos> demarcations may be possible though; the idea needs to be fleshed out though
<gnomefreak> ikonia: why would it help?
<apokryphos> ikonia: all the reasons we raised against it last time?
<gnomefreak> s/why/how?
<nalioth> are we having a meeting or just a really lively discussion?
<gnomefreak> no meeting
<apokryphos> people would idle in several of them, there's more channels to watch, etc etc
<Seveas> ikonia, at UDS the IRC council will be approved, we should discuss it after that
<ikonia> apokryphos: was it you I was talking with earlier
<apokryphos> hi nalioth
<apokryphos> ikonia: I remember the issue
<apokryphos> but I have to go for now anyway; others may be happy to talk 8)
<ikonia> Seveas: its not a problem, not trying to step on toes, the release after fesity made #ubuntu pretty unusualbe
<ikonia> I welcome disussion
<Seveas> ikonia, that happened after every release
<Seveas> it'll settle down in a few days
<ikonia> your spot on
<ikonia> I assume its ok to talk freely at the moment
<Seveas> it has 5 times more people now than 2 years ago
<Seveas> not nearly 1.5 times the amount of talk
<ikonia> yes, big useage
<ikonia> I'm seeing two potential issues with #ubuntu at the moment
<ikonia> 1. the ammount of usage and FAQ chat
<ikonia> 2.) ubotu is being battered and a core cause of almost flooding
<ikonia> is that fair comment or overkill ?
<Seveas> 1.) that is the one thing that does not stop when splitting
<ikonia> Seveas: your right again, however I'm wondering if its mangagable
<Seveas> 2.) ubotu is still doing fine and we can do something about flooding
<LjL> 2) just start using > more
<ikonia> LjL: I wrote the good botusage factoid to try to encourage users to start using > more
<ikonia> it is in use more
<LjL> i've already encouraged people to use > more, especially there days
<ikonia> but enough ?
<LjL> ikonia: dunno. i still do use | myself when i think it's needed - or when i plain forget.
<ikonia> FYI: this isn't mean to be critisism, just discussion
<LjL> "needed" meaning "i have a feeling that the user won't realize he's got a private message no matter how hard i try"
<Seveas> ikonia, discussion is good :)
<nalioth> i see no reason for channel factoids any more, as they get swept away almost instantly
<ikonia> good good, not trying to cause offense
<nalioth> a direct PM to the person indicated is way more helpful to the person, imho
<LjL> nalioth: if you notice, many people have started shamelessly ripping off my alias
<LjL> !blah > ljl    (ljl, see the private message from Ubotu)
<LjL> so people do use private messages, if they see other people doing the same
<Seveas> btw: the Ubuntu torrent really has a lot of seeders now, my upload is no more than 12k so I assume no more is needed :)
<ikonia> the suggestion I was tabling for discussion earlier, was to have an ubuntu-$verision channel for the durection of support in an attempt to a.) address version specific FAQ's better in the channel b.) provide better version specific support (eg: LTS !=upstart or blkid or compiz,)
<LjL> oh, nice to know, i can stop not seeding it :P
<LjL> ikonia: but LTS is almost our flagship product, i really wouldn't like its support not being in #ubuntu
<ikonia> LjL: you would think people would grasp that, but they don't and the ammount of times 5 people do !nvidia
<LjL> and relegating feisty to somewhere else doesn't make sense either
<ikonia> LjL: so ubuntu = LTS support as "official" suppor then say #ubuntu-edgy and #ubuntu-fesity for the duration of the products support
<Seveas> the split between #ubuntu and #ubuntu+1 is a good one, but splitting all versions would be bad
<ikonia> so people wtih LTS issues don't have to deal with common FAQ's on say compiz
<Seveas> ikonia, I don't like that idea
<Seveas> feisty is where the shazam is
<ikonia> Seveas: yes, it is a potential for disaster hence why I'm just tabling it
<gnomefreak> remember freenode has a 20 channel policy
<Seveas> don't want to move that from #ubuntu either :)
<LjL> Seveas: that's because Ubuntu+1 isn't really a version that is *supposed* to have support - you're a tester, you're on your own, you need to realize that. #ubuntu+1 is there as a place for testers to discuss.
<ikonia> gnomefreak: thats something I'm not aware of
<gnomefreak> it does
<Seveas> LjL, hammer --> nail
<Seveas> :)
<ikonia>  LjL thats so not what its used for
<Seveas> ikonia, atm it's not used for anything :)
<ikonia> Seveas: touche' at this moment
<LjL> ikonia: that's the idea though, then of course people ask questions... but still
<Seveas> I uploaded 7g of ubuntu in 1.5 days :)
<ikonia> its only food for thought as today I saw a very bad morning for getting support, so many people not getting responses due to either a.) ubotu flooding b.) the same question from 10000 different people being asked over and over
* Seveas should stop his btdownloadcurses
<ikonia> perhaps if today hadn't been a bad day for it I wouldn't have started pondering this
<ikonia> due you guys have any thoughts for the future ways to get better input/output from #ubuntu  ?
<LjL> ikonia, it *is* just one day after release after all
<ikonia> LjL: yes, I did account for that
<LjL> i'm not too unhappy with #ubuntu to be honest. i do have to say that i'm probably giving less support than i used to, and i figure that's because i get a bit tired of answering the same questions all day, among other things... but hey, that can't much be helped.
<ikonia> ooooh I got a reply form Matthew Newton the PC world writer
<nalioth> Seveas: one word: rtorrent
<Seveas> !info rtorrent
<ubotu> rtorrent: ncurses BitTorrent client based on LibTorrent. In component universe, is extra. Version 0.6.4-1 (feisty), package size 314 kB, installed size 860 kB
<Seveas> what's so good about it?
<gnomefreak> fake gui ;)
<nalioth> Seveas: it's a lot nicer than btdownloadcurses
<ikonia> would anyone be interested in the reply from Matthew Newton, its a bit weak
<nalioth> no extra cpu hogging . .
<ikonia> just in now
<Seveas> ok, let's try :)
<PriceChild> ikonia, @ubuntu.com
<nalioth> Seveas: http://libtorrent.rakshasa.no/wiki/RTorrentUserGuide
<ikonia> PriceChild: pardon ?
<ikonia> ahhh
<PriceChild> ikonia, please forward :)
<ikonia> sory I was slow
<ikonia> sorry
<gnomefreak> was this on the automatix issue?
<nixternal> ahh, I love people who do that
<gnomefreak> or somethng else
<nixternal> ok, disregard that
<nixternal> I was scrolled up reading another conversation that took place days ago ;p
<gnomefreak> lol
<nixternal> hours ago rather
<Pici> I hate when that happens
<nixternal> it was ikonia talking about the ati stuff and people expecting us to fix it
<LjL> ah, hours... "days" got me scared :P
<nixternal> great times, i give them the good ol /ignore
<nixternal> ya, I meant hours
<Burgwork> nixternal: your time until public humilation on the fridge is counting down :)
<nixternal> jeesh, he is following me everywhere
<nixternal> I have a translations package for kubuntu-docs that is holding me up ;p
<ikonia> nixternal: did you enjoy that conversation ;)
<nixternal> yes
<ikonia> PriceChild: email sent
<Seveas> not impressed with rtorrent
<Seveas> not at all intuitive
<Seveas> btdownloadcurses does not require a manual
<LjL> !info aria2 | seveas
<ubotu> seveas: aria2: High speed download utility. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.9.0-1 (feisty), package size 389 kB, installed size 1024 kB
<LjL> so you've got one more
<mneptok> btlaunchmanycurses.bittornado :)
<nalioth> Seveas: bt* is a blunt instrument.  i used to use it all the time, until i found rtorrent (give rtorrent some time, it's easy and much nicer)
<Seveas> I don't use torrents enough to care about that
<ikonia> rsyncing a repo can you use the rsync --exclude option to exclude a whole branch with the * wildcard, eg: rsync rsync://archives.ubuntu.com/ubuntu --exclude warty*
<ikonia> so far i'm excluding all the warty repo's by name, but is there a way to wildcard it ?
<xt{c}> please unban me from #ubuntu, i am connected to port 8001 now
<LjL> xt{c}: mind joining ##ljl for a little test?
<LjL> xt{c}: sorted
<xt{c}> thx
<jrib> I couldn't figure out how to close rtorrent the first time i started it, it was worse than vim
<Seveas> jrib, :D
<Seveas> jrib, pretty much the same here
<LjL> says the vi fanboy
<Seveas> LjL, first time I started vim I ran away screaming
<LjL> first time i started vim i just got very annoyed at not being able to quit aside from going to another term and typing kill -9, just like jrib said
<Seveas> rtorrent is worse though
<Jordan_U> I think that https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MountingWindowsPartitions needs to be added to the !ntfs-3g message for Feisty instructions
#ubuntu-ops 2007-04-21
<Jordan_U> ubotu !ntfs-3g is ntfs-3g is is a Linux driver which allows read/write access to NTFS partitions. It has been extensively tested but please remember to keep backups of critical data. Installation instructions at http://lunapark6.com/?p=1710 (Dapper) and http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=217009/ (Edgy) https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MountingWindowsPartitions (Feisty)
<ubotu> In #ubuntu-ops, Jordan_U said: ubotu !ntfs-3g is ntfs-3g is is a Linux driver which allows read/write access to NTFS partitions. It has been extensively tested but please remember to keep backups of critical data. Installation instructions at http://lunapark6.com/?p=1710 (Dapper) and http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=217009/ (Edgy) https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MountingWindowsPartitions (Feisty)
<andre_pl> can someone test me
<andre_pl> anybody?
<PriceChild> hey
<PriceChild> please join #pricechild
<nalioth> andre_pl: please join #
<nalioth> um, #pricechild
<PriceChild> andre_pl, you may rejoin #ubuntu Thanks for your patience
<andre_pl> thanks
<PriceChild> nalioth, I'm liking rtorrent :)
<nalioth> PriceChild: me, too. (the reason i mentioned it as an 'upgrade' to btdownload*
<PriceChild> hehe :)
<ubotu> In ubotu, Jordan_U said: !ntfs-3g is ntfs-3g is is a Linux driver which allows read/write access to NTFS partitions. It has been extensively tested but please remember to keep backups of critical data. Installation instructions at http://lunapark6.com/?p=1710 (Dapper) and http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=217009/ (Edgy) https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MountingWindowsPartitions (Feisty)
<ubotu> In ubotu, ryanakca said: no, iptables is Ubuntu, like any other linux distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed using the 'iptables' command (see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo ), or GUI applications such as Firestarter (Gnome) or Guarddog (KDE).
<Pici> !iptables
<ubotu> Ubuntu, like any other linux distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed using the 'iptables' command (see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo), or GUI applications such as Firestarter (Gnome) or Guarddog (KDE).
<ubotu> Dasnipa` called the ops in #ubuntu
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Hobbsee]  by ChanServ
<ubotu> Jordan_U called the ops in #ubuntu
<ubotu> kingcobra called the ops in #ubuntu
<ubotu> Dasnipa` called the ops in #ubuntu
<ubotu> seamus7 called the ops in #ubuntu
<Jordan_U> HELLO ANYBODY HERE!?!
<ubotu> Pelo called the ops in #ubuntu
<Jordan_U> !ops | wake up
<ubotu> wake up: Help! Mez, LjL, elkbuntu, imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, ompaul, Madpilot, Burgundavia, Seveas, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda or mneptok
<ubotu> Jordan_U called the ops in #ubuntu-ops
<nixternal> you guys watchin' that at all?
<elkbuntu> did someone handle it?
<Hobbsee> argh
<Hobbsee> nope
<Hobbsee> i just banned, but way too late
<Hobbsee> nixternal: sure you dont want to op in there?
<Hobbsee> seeing as we're down on people
<nixternal> I don't have op in there
<Hobbsee> you do now - just dont part
<nixternal> ahh, ok
<nixternal> haha
<nixternal> I thought I did that with my /opme
<Hobbsee> it's a good question why no one else is here though - seeing as we only released a couple of days ago
<nixternal> I was like whoa, wait a sec
<Hobbsee> nope - i did it
<nixternal> it is a Friday?
<Hobbsee> sat here
<nixternal> ya, forgot about that
<nixternal> I just realised too that #ubuntu wasn't being autojoined by irssi
<nixternal> I was wondering why my channels were 1 off
<nixternal> hrmm, and #xubuntu
<nixternal> grrr
<ubotu> eck called the ops in #ubuntu
<Hobbsee> done
<nixternal> heh, can't even ban or nothing in #ubuntu
<nixternal> says to wait until the chan is fully sync'd
<Hobbsee> oh, just wait then
<Hobbsee> freenode's having problems again
<Hobbsee> new factoid for automatix, btw
<nixternal> that worked
<nixternal> hehe
<nixternal> he should be *lined for ctcp killing
<Hobbsee> who?
<nixternal> krimreaper dude
<nixternal> I removed him earlier instead of /abking him
<effie_jayx> gotta hate gentoo tr0lls
<effie_jayx> :S
<nixternal> hehe
<Hobbsee> nixternal: didnt see him
<Hobbsee> hehe
<jdong> hi Hobbsee :)
<nalioth> um, the functionality automatix provides is native in Feisty
<jdong> nalioth: not all of it
<effie_jayx> nalioth,  huh?
<nalioth> jdong: most all of it
<jdong> nalioth: DVD playback is the major one
<jdong> nalioth: but yeah, most is provided natively
<nalioth> dvd playback is available with the Feisty installer thingy
<nixternal> that channel moves to fast ;)
<jdong> nalioth: what?
<Hobbsee> libdvdread3, i'd guess
<jdong> nalioth: are you telling me that Feisty violates the DMCA via the repositories?
<jdong> libdvdcss2....
<nalioth> jdong: no.
<nalioth> jdong: have you seen the 'codec install helper' thing in Feisty?
<jdong> nalioth: sure have
<nalioth> it ASKS you if you want to do it
<jdong> it installs almost every codec under the sun
<nalioth> YOU make the decision
<jdong> but (1) DVD CSS decryption (2) RealVideo9
<nalioth> and the DMCA doesn't exist all over the world
<jdong> 1 needs libdvdcss2, 2 needs w32codecs
<jdong> libdvdcss2 is not provided in Ubuntu repos
<jdong> it's provided in medibuntu
<nixternal> now Krimreaper is trying to D C C me
<nalioth> why don't these einsteins ever dcc me?
<Hobbsee> haha
<Hobbsee> because they know you'res taff
<jdong> so.. can I have my hell factoid?
<Hobbsee> sure.  have you tried to put it in yet :P
<jdong> no
<jdong> I'm afraid you guys will smack me for it :)
<Hobbsee> you'll have to take that risk..
<ubotu> In #ubuntuforums, jdong said: !omgjdong is <reply> jdong: You're going to hell.
* jdong tries it
<Hobbsee> !omgjdong is <reply> jdong: You're going to hell.
<ubotu> I'll remember that, Hobbsee
<Hobbsee> heh
<jdong> :)
<jdong> cool
<jdong> !omgjdong
<ubotu> jdong: You're going to hell.
<jdong> yay!
* jdong hugs Hobbsee
<jdong> I love it
<Hobbsee> :D
<elkbuntu> the retards out in force today?
<nalioth> elkbuntu: yup
<Hobbsee> yep
<nalioth> they're all here to see you, elkbuntu
<elkbuntu> hehe you wish
<Hobbsee> elkbuntu: but we actually have a staffer, today
<elkbuntu> yay!
* elkbuntu chains nalioth to the channel
<Hobbsee> exactly
<Hobbsee> hehe!
<elkbuntu> i've been spending the day coaching mum
<elkbuntu> she's just submitted her first bug :D
<Hobbsee> woo!
<nixternal> hahah, Krimreaper said I need to download mIRC to learn that C T C P and D C C are functions of IRC
<nixternal> holy shit I feel like such a no0b now ;)
<Hobbsee> haha
<effie_jayx> GEEzzz
<jdong> nixternal: next he'll tell you that start-you-know-what are also functions of IRC :D
<effie_jayx> one guy in an ubuntu channel asking why he was banned... he only asked why ubuntu release names were so gay
<jdong> effie_jayx: lol that's unfair you guys can ban for that
<jdong> I'm jealous
<jdong> I wish we could do that at the forums
<effie_jayx> jdong,  reallyu
<jdong> effie_jayx: yes. We get the pitchforks treatment when we try to curb such discussions :D
<jdong> and not the BSD release party pitchforks treatment
<elkbuntu> jdong, from who?
<jdong> elkbuntu: ah, the typical forum gang :)
<elkbuntu> jdong, we have the typical IRC gang too. we just ignore them
<Jordan_U> jdong, Are they asking in a support thread though?
<jdong> Jordan_U: no, they're not
<jdong> elkbuntu: they add fun to your daily routine ;-)
<Hobbsee> sometimes i really hate people
<Hobbsee>  "is there ever going to be a GUI for foo"  "not unless someone writes one" "okay, thanks"
<Hobbsee> isnt that *obvious*?????
<Hobbsee> what, you mean software doesnt fall otu fo the sky?  people have to write it?   OH WHAT SHOCK HORROR!
<ubotu> In ubotu, Jordan_U said: !ntfs-3g is ntfs-3g is is a Linux driver which allows read/write access to NTFS partitions. It has been extensively tested but please remember to keep backups of critical data. Installation instructions at http://lunapark6.com/?p=1710 (Dapper) and http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=217009/ (Edgy) https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MountingWindowsPartitions (Feisty)
<Jordan_U> ( I added a link for Feisty )
<poningru> uh... question what is the irc thing for open ubuntu?
<Hobbsee> poningru: openubuntu?
<poningru> the week long thingy
<Hobbsee> oh
<poningru> right
<Hobbsee> poningru: does http://www.geekosophical.net/?p=94 help?
<poningru> and also for -effects can someone add the /BerylOnFeisty to the topic?
<poningru> yep thanks
<poningru> helps that is
<elkbuntu> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuOpenWeek too ;)
<Hobbsee> yes, but htat wasnt in my rss feed reader, now was it?
* poningru inserts that uri into Hobbsee's rss feed
<effie_jayx> elkbuntu,  you sneeky aussie ... you didn't tell me about it
<elkbuntu> effie_jayx, now you know
<elkbuntu> effie_jayx, jono blogged about it on release day too :
<effie_jayx> elkbuntu,  I hadn't read the planet in a day or too
<elkbuntu> aww
* elkbuntu huggles effie_jayx
<jdong> Hobbsee: I'm already putting the factoid to use :D
<effie_jayx> I was too busy catching Ubuntu mirrors like butterflies
<effie_jayx> elkbuntu,  I was happy to see your post though... you said new people :D...
<elkbuntu> :D
<elkbuntu> effie_jayx, did you see... i got a golden pony award :D
<effie_jayx> best actress in tha house
<effie_jayx> :D
<elkbuntu> :d
<elkbuntu> :D
<effie_jayx> I still don't understand why you guys pick a pony but heck... itis better than a golden cow...
<Hobbsee> effie_jayx: because it's OMG PONIES!!!!!!!!!!!
<Hobbsee> effie_jayx: havent you seen the pony pic?
<effie_jayx> Hobbsee,  nope
<effie_jayx> :S
<effie_jayx> Maybe I'll learn about it in Open Wekk 2
<Hobbsee> effie_jayx: see it at http://myspace.com/creamier_oak
<effie_jayx> Hobbsee,  I saw that ...
<effie_jayx> but sorry ... :S
<Hobbsee> the "no you cant have a pony" pic
<effie_jayx> Well That I got...
<effie_jayx> but how did it come about...
<effie_jayx> the golden ponies?
<elkbuntu> laserjock is a funny bloke, he likes making people feel good about themselves
<elkbuntu> the inaugural 'awards' were last release, for edgy
<Hobbsee> because people said "i want a pony", and so they decided on pony awards
* Hobbsee recalls that she was crying due to laughing so hard after the other lot
<elkbuntu> hehe
<elkbuntu> before or after teh 'tantrum'
<effie_jayx> hehehehe
<effie_jayx> I can see mental pictures now
<Hobbsee> haha
<Hobbsee> both...
<elkbuntu> lol
<elkbuntu> nixternal, wtf@fridge and why is the 'poster' called "Fesity Fawn"?
<nixternal> huh
<elkbuntu> "Chicago Kubuntu Gremlins Excised: The stories about Ubuntu, Edubuntu and Xubuntu 7.04 posted"
<nixternal> lol
<nixternal> the power is Burgundavia :)
<nixternal> power?
<nixternal> posted by rather
<elkbuntu> you typed it, not me
<elkbuntu> :
<nixternal> hehe
<nixternal> he is the power if you think about it
<elkbuntu> he's only a runner-up pony though :
* elkbuntu ducks
<nixternal> hehe, at least he got one
<Burgundavia> nixternal: I am glad you agree I am the power
<Burgundavia> and being slightly drunk, I feel it :)
<nixternal> hehe
<elkbuntu> hehe
<nixternal> jinx
<elkbuntu> na uh
<nixternal> d'oh, you broke it
<elkbuntu> we were 3 seconds different
<elkbuntu> i didnt break it cos it was never on
<nixternal> I counted 4
<nixternal> but close enough
<elkbuntu> it has to be the same second :
<nixternal> gah
<elkbuntu> so Burgundavia, is fesity an intentional typo?
<Burgundavia> elkbuntu: where?
<elkbuntu> date	21/04/07 10:56:41
<elkbuntu> category	Fesity Fawn
<Burgundavia> hmm
<Burgundavia> nope
<nixternal> where is the category at?
<nixternal> elkbuntu: are you sure it is spelled incorrectly?
<Hobbsee> it's GazzaK - everybody hide!
* GazzaK hides
<GazzaK> oh, me, ahhh, thanks Hobbsee
<effie_jayx> Hobbsee,  hehe
<Hobbsee> heh
<elkbuntu> nixternal, it's what liferea is showing me in the post details section
* GazzaK has a headache
<GazzaK> I went out last night
<nixternal> elkbuntu: I fixed that
<elkbuntu> cool
<Burgundavia> nixternal: you are crazy back east: http://cbs2chicago.com/local/local_story_110105338.html?ic
<elkbuntu> yay another moron in #ubuntu
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v robotgeek]  by ChanServ
<elkbuntu> Hobbsee, cleanup time
<effie_jayx> ooff to bed
<effie_jayx> see ya all
* effie_jayx away
<elkbuntu> cleaned
<ubotu> mjbrooks called the ops in #ubuntu
<Burgundavia> geez
<Burgundavia> anybody live in #ubuntu that has a log of the issue at hand?
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v ompaul]  by ChanServ
<Burgundavia> hey ompaul
<Burgundavia> nixternal: you are not still up, are you?
<ompaul> morning Burgundavia
<Burgundavia> ugh, we need realtime logs of #ubuntu
<ompaul> they are pretty close
<ompaul> whats up?
<Burgundavia> one claimed offtopic chatter, the other claimed harrasment
<ompaul> ahh
<Burgundavia> http://people.ubuntu.com/~fabbione/irclogs/ <-- only gives me 20th
<ompaul> ohh
<ompaul> let me ask in *other places*
<ompaul> first off
<ompaul> elkbuntu, u here?
<ompaul> how far back is this claim goin?
<Burgundavia> 10 minutes
<ompaul> names of the parties?
<Burgundavia> jasin and mjbrooks
<ompaul> thanks
<ompaul> why didn't I turn my comp on when I got out of bed before I fed the dogs
<ompaul> no answers bah
<Burgundavia> ompaul: got me my infomration?
<ompaul> no I got no one awake
<ompaul> the europeans are all still asleep
<Burgundavia> hmm, ok
<ompaul> and the americans are in bed
<Burgundavia> ah, got it
<ompaul> btw I think it is unfortunate your neighbours have that name
<Burgundavia> ubuntu-current exists
<ompaul> Burgundavia, pm
<Burgundavia> sure
<GazzaK> ompaul, sorry I was not in #ubuntu at that time
<ompaul> GazzaK, np
<ompaul> we have -current
<Burgundavia> http://people.ubuntu.com/~fabbione/irclogs/ubuntu-current.html <-- for the record
<Burgundavia> the url is hidden
<GazzaK> ahh, cool
<ubotu> In ubotu, Jordan_U said: !ntfs-3g is ntfs-3g is is a Linux driver which allows read/write access to NTFS partitions. It has been extensively tested but please remember to keep backups of critical data. Installation instructions at http://lunapark6.com/?p=1710 (Dapper) and http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=217009/ (Edgy) https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MountingWindowsPartitions (Feisty)
<elkbuntu> hmm?
<Jordan_U> ( I added a link for Feisty )
<elkbuntu> ompaul, hmm?
<ompaul> elkbuntu, sorted
<ompaul> Jordan_U, might it be better to make a web page for all the routes to success and have one link on the wiky pointing to all routes
<Jordan_U> ompaul, Actually, looking at it there is a link to how to do it in older versions of Ubuntu already on the wiki page
<ubotu> In ubotu, Jordan_U said: !ntfs-3g is ntfs-3g is is a Linux driver which allows read/write access to NTFS partitions. It has been extensively tested but please remember to keep backups of critical data. Installation instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MountingWindowsPartitions
<ompaul> :)
<ompaul> Jordan_U, the wholes it has been extensively tested stuff is getting old
<Jordan_U> ...
<ubotu> In ubotu, Jordan_U said: !ntfs-3g is ntfs-3g is is a Linux driver which allows read/write access to NTFS partitions. Installation instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MountingWindowsPartitions
<ompaul> Jordan_U, I used to aim for one line txt +url but the whole world got too complex
<Seveas> !ntfs-3g is complex
<ubotu> But ntfs-3g already means something else!
<ompaul> :)
<ompaul> morning Seveas
<Seveas> oi
<Seveas> 1ntfd-3g
<Seveas> !ntfs-3g
<ubotu> ntfs-3g is is a Linux driver which allows read/write access to NTFS partitions. It has been extensively tested but please remember to keep backups of critical data. Installation instructions at http://lunapark6.com/?p=1710 (Dapper) and http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=217009/ (Edgy)
<ompaul> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MountingWindowsPartitions ?
<Seveas> !no ntfs-3g is a Linux driver which allows read/write access to NTFS partitions. Installation instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MountingWindowsPartitions
<ompaul> man its a book
<ubotu> I'll remember that Seveas
<Jordan_U> ompaul, I'll remember to use > instead of | whenever I use it :)
<ompaul> Jordan_U, others don't :-(
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Hobbsee]  by ChanServ
<ubotu> In ubotu, Jordan_U said: !ntfs-3g is Want NTFS Read / Write? https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MountingWindowsPartitions
<Jordan_U> :)
<Seveas> @lart Jordan_U
* ubotu smacks Jordan_U with a big clue-by-four
<Hobbsee> @pony Seveas
<ubotu> No Seveas can't have a pony, Hobbsee!
<elkbuntu> i got a pony :D
<Hobbsee> haha :)
<elkbuntu> and yes, i am going to keep on about it :
<Hobbsee> :D
<ompaul> @pony elkbuntu
<ubotu> No elkbuntu can't have a pony, ompaul!
<ompaul> :P
<ompaul> true or false there you go the bot says it all
* Hobbsee muhahahaha's at -offtopic
<Seveas> Since gutsy is open already, shall we open up #ubuntu+1?
<ompaul> Seveas, go for it
<Hobbsee> sounds good to me
<mneptok> Seveas: /mode #ubuntu+1 -libc6
<Seveas> hehe
<mneptok> :)
<ompaul> damn look at the time
<ompaul> arrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr
* ompaul runs away screaming
* mneptok puts his clothes back on
<Hobbsee> heh
<mneptok> so was there consenus over compositor talk in #u or #u-effects?
<Hobbsee> there's the first stupid question in #ubuntu+1
<mneptok> "fancy a tumble?"
<Hobbsee> no
<elkbuntu> ompaul, i already *got* one.. a golden one :
<elkbuntu> is +1 open again?
<apokryphos> have the repos opened up?
<elkbuntu> not afaik
<Hobbsee> apokryphos: they have
<elkbuntu> wow, that was quick
<Hobbsee> things are slowly going thru there
<apokryphos> ubuntu developers are slaves 8)
<Hobbsee> true that
<apokryphos> other distros seem to start after like a month ;-)
<elkbuntu> mum loves feisty, since it handles her vid card better than edgy did
<elkbuntu> and she put xubuntu on an ooold 'puter but hasnt really played with it
<elkbuntu> she goes through these excited phases every time i go to summits or conferences ;)
<apokryphos> heh
<Hobbsee> lol
<apokryphos> 'I'm so proud of you!'
<apokryphos> jono is posting on digg? Oh Lawd :/
<apokryphos> 'More focus and attention on the incredibleness that is Ubuntu Open Week has to be a good thing.' -- he's so wrong :D
<elkbuntu> hehe
<jenda> mneptok: Although I couldn't get rid of MShuttleworth last time, I won't have a problem next time ;)
<jenda> we can't drop people 'just because' they use someone else's name, especially if they use another one (sabdfl)
<Hobbsee> jenda: cant you drop them for being morons?
<Hobbsee> if it's tnat NZ host?
<jenda> not really, nope
<jenda> Hobbsee: that's the chanop's duty.
<jenda> and they are allowed to be morons in their own channels.
<elkbuntu> if they are using other people's names and asking for things because as though they really were that person, then that'd almost be on par with illegal activities such as fraud, right? ;)
<apokryphos> freenode's protection generally just stems to nickname* (and a few similar things); important thing is we can just remove them from the ubuntu channels, so it doesn't much matter
<apokryphos> if they're doing the same activity in several ubuntu channels then they're getting close to infringing on Freenode policy anyway
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v LjL]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v PriceChild]  by ChanServ
<ubotu> Huffalump called the ops in #ubuntu
<Amaranth> ah, so that's the secret
<Amaranth> op first, let someone else handle the problem, and get thanked for it :)
<elkbuntu> lol
<elkbuntu> poor gnomefreak. we wuvs you anyway
<gnomefreak> :)
* elkbuntu points to -party and wonders how people who've used ubuntu since warty can *still* get the version numbers wrong :-/
<Hobbsee> haha
<ompaul> Seveas, kill party given that +1 is open?
<elkbuntu> party is virtually dead anyway
<elkbuntu> it's run it's due course imho
<LjL> bwaha
<LjL> i didn't even notice i was in +1 again
<elkbuntu> hehe
<LjL> ompaul: kill, but redirect where? we were talking about -offtopic yesterday
<elkbuntu> offtopic makes sense imho
<ompaul> hmm
<ompaul> yeah its banter land
* LjL doesn't want a surge of 120 people in -offtopic :(
<ompaul> LjL, they will leave or lurk
<elkbuntu> many of them are already there
<ompaul> !gnewsense
<ubotu> gNewSense is a GNU/Linux distribution based off Ubuntu with the aim of containing only free software. The Website is http://www.gnewsense.org  -  Support in #gnewsense, NOT #ubuntu
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v gnomefreak]  by ChanServ
<LjL> ompaul: you want us to redirect them there? :P
<elkbuntu> a good few of them are devs that went to watch the insanity and never left
<ompaul> hehe
<ompaul> they could be free but I guess they would hate a lack of ATI :)
<Amaranth> I _hate_ gecko
<gnomefreak> Amaranth: awww its so ummmmmm there ;)
<gnomefreak> i have to becareful what i say about it since i work on mozilla for ubuntu :(
<Amaranth> heh
<elkbuntu> that says all it needs to
<Amaranth> well it's almost certainly nvidia's fault in the end
<Amaranth> but gecko is the main reason my GPU flips out and gets so warm my CPU fan speeds up to cool the system down
<Amaranth> and the main/only cause of X lockups while using compiz with nvidia
<gnomefreak> yep that would be geckos fault
<gnomefreak> although running compiz could be the main issue
<gnomefreak> since we know all the effects packages love to use cpu
<Amaranth> there is little to no CPU usage when this occurs
<gnomefreak> oh
<Amaranth> unless you have AIGLX enabled in which case XCopyArea is unaccelerated and Gecko abuses the hell out of that
<gnomefreak> ah
<Amaranth> but with nvidia you can disable AIGLX in the server and still use compiz
<ompaul> LjL, tell then all at 8pm UTC it is closing
<ompaul> (they should all have gone somewhere at that stage
<gnomefreak> ompaul: what is?
<ompaul>  -party
<Amaranth> But I think Gecko's abuse of XCopyArea might be the cause of both problems
<ompaul> just an idea
<LjL> ok
<gnomefreak> ah
<Amaranth> Gecko is beating on the GPU at the same time compiz is trying to toss gecko's output into a texture
<Amaranth> and I imagine the rapid context switching is bound to trip up the driver randomly
<Amaranth> I'm hoping cairo-backed Gecko 1.9 will make this less sucky
<LjL> ompaul: i'll leave the time unspecified for now, until seveas ping replies, and maybe tony comes, since he's got 30 in there
<gnomefreak> i think they implemented that in trunk and i have a build of fx 2.0.0.3 with that impemented (we had patch for it but the patch is no good because they added it in
<gnomefreak> you should see this in gutsy
* gnomefreak awaits toolchain for gutsy
<Amaranth> you have a build of firefox 2 that uses cairo for drawing?
<Amaranth> What did you do, hack the firefox 2 frontend on top of the Gecko 1.9 Cairo/FDL awesomeness?
<gnomefreak> ;)
<gnomefreak> its gonna be better before gutsy build but so far its fairly stable on feisty
* gnomefreak had more issues with feistys version
<Amaranth> dude i love you
<gnomefreak> nevermind they are on the 1.8 branch
<Amaranth> gimme
<Amaranth> oh
* gnomefreak had to look :)
<gnomefreak> the trunck build i have is the 1.9
<gnomefreak> trunk
<LjL> ompaul: i gave NOTICE - this channel will close in a little while. #ubuntu+1 is open for Gutsy Gibbon discussion. #ubuntu support Feisty, Edgy and Dapper. #ubuntu-offtopic is available for general chatting. Thank you for coming!
<ompaul> kewl
<gnomefreak> and they dont listen
<gnomefreak> assuming he came over from -party
<Amaranth> gnomefreak: do i have to build firefox on my own to get real gtk+ widgets?
* Amaranth is hoping it's an about:config option
<Amaranth> playing with a nightly
<gnomefreak> Amaranth: i believe you do
<Amaranth> damnit
<Amaranth> building firefox is hard :P
<gnomefreak> Amaranth: nope
<gnomefreak> not all that hard
<gnomefreak> well its being made easier for gutsy (new patch system and friends)
<gnomefreak> Amaranth: you should beable to use feistys existing debian dir. in nightly build unless its nightly 30
<gnomefreak> 3.0
<Amaranth> it is
<Amaranth> why would i want a 2.x nightly? :P
<Amaranth> i want to see if Firefox 3.0 is going to end my pain
<Amaranth> signs point to no
<gnomefreak> Amaranth: hold on a sec.
<Amaranth> hopefully we'll have epiphany with webkit someday and can drop this gecko crap :P
<gnomefreak> deb-src http://gnomefreak.youmortals.com/mozilla-testing feisty main  you can get 3.0 from here its named firefox-trunk and you can run it without doing anything to firefox on system
<gnomefreak> wrong channel
<Amaranth> what's the difference in your regular 'firefox' package?
<gnomefreak> Amaranth: firefox-trunk == 3.0
<Amaranth> i know :P
<gnomefreak> oh
<gnomefreak> its built from nightlys (to save you from having to)
<Amaranth> aww, you don't have native widgets either :P
<gnomefreak> you might be prompted to upgrade firefox im not sure if i would yet there are a few things i found that need to be fixed and im working on tb atm
<gnomefreak> sorry
<LjL> untopiced -release-party from #ubuntu
<ompaul> LjL, you need the old irish pub is closing cry "have you no homes to go to ;-)"
<LjL> ompaul: :-P here, they just turn off the lights
<ompaul> hehe
<Amaranth> meh
<Amaranth> firefox 3 is going to suck just as much as 2
<gnomefreak> it might but we can only fix our end of it and even those patfches have to be submitted and oked before adding them :(
<Amaranth> I'm more interested in the platform than the browser
<Amaranth> I use epiphany :P
<gnomefreak> ah i try not to use browsers at all but when i do its ff or kas...
<Amaranth> kas?
<poningru> ...
<gnomefreak> kazehakase
<gnomefreak> sorry so late im reading something
<LjL> !edgy
<ubotu> Ubuntu 6.10 (Edgy Eft) is the latest version of Ubuntu. Upgrading to Edgy: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EdgyUpgrades - Downloading: http://www.ubuntu.com/download - Release Notes: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/EdgyReleaseNotes
<LjL> !no edgy is <reply> Ubuntu 6.10 (Edgy Eft) is the 5th release of Ubuntu. Upgrading to Edgy: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EdgyUpgrades - Downloading: http://us.releases.ubuntu.com/6.10/ - Release Notes: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/EdgyReleaseNotes
<ubotu> I'll remember that LjL
<LjL> !feisty
<ubotu> FEISTY IS OUT! Party in #ubuntu-release-party - Torrent downloads at http://us.releases.ubuntu.com/7.04/ - Metalinks (use with Aria2 or, under Windows, GetRight) at http://download.packages.ro/metalink/ubuntu/
<LjL> !no feisty is <reply> Ubuntu 7.04 (Feisty Fawn) is the latest version of Ubuntu. Upgrading to Feisty: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FeistyUpgrades - Downloading: http://www.ubuntu.com/download - For BitTorrent downloads, see !Torrents
<LjL> !torrents
<ubotu> Torrent downloads for the Ubuntu ISOs are available on all the download pages. For Feisty: http://releases.ubuntu.com/feisty/
<LjL> !no torrents is <reply> Torrent downloads for the Ubuntu ISOs are available on all the download pages. For Feisty: http://releases.ubuntu.com/feisty/ (CDs) or http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/releases/7.04/release/ (DVDs)
<ubotu> I'll remember that LjL
<elkbuntu> yikes
<LjL> sorry, but i needed the links checked. i'm particularly confused by the cdimage vs us.releases mirrors
<LjL> and ubuntu.com's get ubuntu isn't very very helpful, especially for torrents
<poningru> ...
<poningru> halp
<elkbuntu> poningru?
<poningru> #ubuntu-effects change the topic to feisty por favor from edgy
<poningru> http://wiki.ubuntu.com/BerylOnFeisty
<LjL> poningru: Compiz Edgy Howto: http://tinyurl.com/2ec6qk   doesn't work for me, is that still valid?
<mc44> LjL: apparently the us mirror is intentionally in sweden :)
<PriceChild> poningru, hmmm i should update that feisty guide...
<LjL> mc44: they're surely not afraid of US copyright law :P
<poningru> LjL: 404 there
<poningru> PriceChild: ...
<LjL> ok removing it for now
<PriceChild> poningru, should say how to use the restricted manager instead of apt
<poningru> PriceChild: I updated it and asked for help like all over the place no one was willing to help :(
<poningru> PriceChild: it does
<PriceChild> oh does it? cool
<poningru> yeah except I wanted to make a page for the restricted drivers manager
<mc44> LjL: oh and the datacentre was using 16GB of bandwidth on release day
<poningru> mc44: holy cow
<elkbuntu>  /sec?
<mc44> yep
<elkbuntu> gobdammit
<elkbuntu> that is *alot*
<LjL> well the US mirror kept being very slow or down for quite some time
<elkbuntu> i'd love to know 'download numbers'
<LjL> while many other mirrors were fine
<LjL> i think we have a problem with load balancing
<mc44> elkbuntu: they didnt really have proper numners, cos most of the mirrors dont report
<elkbuntu> mc44, i know
<LjL> on one hand, we have www.ubuntu.com, which is as well layed out as mc44's face, as far as downloads go, so what we give is us.releases.blah
<elkbuntu> but i'll bet that fedora tries its 'we had X downloads' crap again
<mc44> :p
<mc44> elkbuntu: yeah I was very impressed the canoncial folk didnt want to give out made up numbers
* poningru tries to find a pic of mc44 
<mc44> there are no pictures
<poningru> I wonder how well layed out it is ;)
<mc44> cameras are not resiliant enough
* poningru lulz
<poningru> sounds like my face
<gnomefreak> can we add users to changing/adding/removing factoids or is that Seveas' job?
<elkbuntu> Seveas'
<gnomefreak> ok
<gnomefreak> Seveas: can you add asac for rights to bot factoids?
<ompaul> GazzaK, or should I say GazzaK_
<poningru> is that an underscore by your name or are you just hap... err nm
<GazzaK> I'm me
<GazzaK> and the other one is the damn lapfrog
* gnomefreak not gonna ask
<ompaul> poningru, haha
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+o ompaul]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [-o ompaul]  by ChanServ
<ompaul> wooo
<poningru> pwnt
<ompaul> he will be if he don't fix it :)
<ompaul> GazzaK, :P
<GazzaK> ompaul, it's a auto join jobbie, leave it be :p
<ompaul> GazzaK, since when were you from the Gorbals
<GazzaK> from where?
<mc44> oh no, is GazzaK cloning himself again?
<ompaul> mc44, did you get that joke?
<GazzaK> mc44, shh
* ompaul checks the "gettableness" of the joke
<mc44> ompaul: I never get your jokes, I just laugh politely and pretend
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+o ompaul]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+b *!*@unaffiliated/mc44]  by ompaul
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [-o ompaul]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+o ompaul]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [-b *!*@unaffiliated/mc44]  by ompaul
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [-o ompaul]  by ChanServ
<ompaul> gotcha
<mc44> :p
<mc44> I'm on mirc atm :(
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+o LjL]  by ChanServ
* mc44 was kicked off #ubuntu-ops by LjL (You know why!)
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+b mc44!*@*!##windows]  by LjL
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [-b mc44!*@*!##windows]  by LjL
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [-o LjL]  by LjL
<gnomefreak> I'm on mirc atm :(   <<< makes for a sad day in IRC land
<poningru> awww
* poningru hugs mc44 
<poningru> its ok
<poningru> we can get you a better client
<poningru> just hang in there
<mc44> hehe
<poningru> dont lose hope
<LjL> there's xchat to start with
<LjL> my doubts it's better... but :P
<poningru> ...
* poningru is on xchat
<jrib> sorry to hear that poningru
<mc44> LjL: except my 30 day trial expired apparently
<poningru> trust me irssi does not scale well to > 40 channels
* mc44 recalls why windows sucks
<LjL> mc44: of what, xchat? :P
<poningru> mc44: xchat is open and you can get it for free
<poningru> hold on
<gnomefreak> mc44: xchat for windows == free :)
<mc44> gnomefreak: not where I got it from
<gnomefreak> where i get it from it is
<gnomefreak> mc44: poningru is getting you the link
<poningru> mc44: http://www.silverex.org/download/
<LjL> mc44: ?!
<gnomefreak> mc44: hint google free xchat
<LjL> non-free xchat?!
<mc44> ah free!
<poningru> LjL: free as in beer
<mc44> LjL: http://www.xchat.org/windows/
<poningru> its not free as in beer but free as in freedom
* poningru curses english
<LjL> crazy
<mc44> I'm only at my parents for the weekend anyhow
<LjL> is the really free version different? like use cygwin or such?
<poningru> nope
<mc44> LjL: no its just not compiled by money-grabbing freedom lovers
<LjL> so... the source code xchat.org has *is* compilable on windows as-is, it's just that they charge for their binary?
<atoponce> poningru: i'm in 40+ channels in irssi
<atoponce> seems to be going okay
<mc44> LjL: seems that way
* LjL snorts
<poningru> atoponce ...
<atoponce> :)
<poningru> hmm well doesnt work for me :p
<poningru> LjL: their explanation is that the compiler costs them monies
<atoponce> the biggest problem i ran into was keyboard shortcuts for going to the 41st window
<mc44> LjL: "Building XChat for Windows is a difficult process, it requires quite some skill and expertise to accomplish. It takes time, and is by no means automated. This version also has some value added features only for Windows, such as opening irc:// URLs from your web browser in an existing instance of xchat, spell checking and graphical emoticons."
<poningru> so... inorder to recoup that...
<LjL> poningru: there's no GCC for windows? =)
<atoponce> there is xchat-2 for windows that doesn't have the 20-day problem
<jrib> atoponce: are you using capital letters?
<atoponce> jrib: good idea. didn't think of that, actually.
<poningru> WOAH
<gnomefreak> cross compile it and call it a day
<atoponce> no, /41 /42 /43 etc
<poningru> I didnt think about that
* poningru ^5's jrib 
<gnomefreak> we have cross compiliers afaik
<atoponce> but, hey. the capital letters is better, i think
* poningru cross compiles gnomefreak 
<atoponce> that'll get me up to 80, which i don't ever think i'll be in
<atoponce> at least, i hope not. :)
<mc44> I may just install ubuntu on here and see if they notice. However I did get shouted at rather last time I tried that
<poningru> mc44: just tell them its the new vista
<poningru> put beryl on there
<mc44> hehe
<atoponce> http://www.silverex.org/download/
<atoponce> there's xchat2, with no trial period
<jrib> windows vista ubuntu edition to explain all the mention of "ubuntu"
<atoponce> bbiab
<nalioth> LjL: there is gcc for windows
<LjL> nalioth: i know there is :)
<mc44> jrib: windows vista home premium ubuntu ubuntu ubuntu edition
<nalioth> poningru: you can go to cygwin.com and get a full set of compilers  for FREE
<poningru> oh hmm
<poningru> well did not know that
<poningru> well thats what the xchat people say
<LjL> i don't think you even need cygwin for gcc on windows...?
<nalioth> LjL: you do, if you don't want to pay out a few thousand dollars
<LjL> nalioth: well what about MinGW, it's a bit less obtrusive than CygWin, and there's Dev-C++ that hides any sort of Unix-likeness from your view. what do you mean pay thousand dollars anyway?
<nalioth> LjL: to buy a "Microsoft Approved" compiler suite, the minimum package costs $1500
<nalioth> LjL: i only know of cygwin (i've used it and recommend it)
<LjL> nalioth: wha?! you mean Visual Studio or whatever it's called now costs $1500? (and is there a "Microsoft approved" GCC?)
<poningru> LjL: I was under the impression you cant just use gcc on windows
<nalioth> poningru: you'll need cygwin to get gcc in the first place
<nalioth> then you can gcc to your hearts content
<LjL> Bloodshed Dev-C++ is a full-featured Integrated Development Environment (IDE) for the C/C++ programming language. It uses Mingw port of GCC (GNU Compiler Collection) as it's compiler. Dev-C++ can also be used in combination with Cygwin or any other GCC based compiler.
<poningru> oh happy earth day everyone!
* poningru hugs LjL thanks
<LjL> who added "CLOSED SOURCE" to !automatix?
<PriceChild> The !automatix script says that it is closed source?
<PriceChild> haha
<PriceChild> Its GPL'd
<PriceChild> -automatix
<PriceChild> !-automatix
<ubotu> automatix aliases: automatix2, automatrix - added by gnomefreak on 2006-07-02 04:29:31
<LjL> PriceChild: well, i'm not sure that's *so* true
<PriceChild> LjL, it is if you read the licenses in the packages
<LjL> PriceChild: it isn't when you consider that parts of it (apparently, for what i can tell) are compiled python bytecode *only*
<PriceChild> yeah that's what got us confused
<tsmithe> RJ-4945 is a moron
<Myrtti> ARnieboy?
<nalioth> and good luck getting the source
<tsmithe> hah
<LjL> PriceChild: well, if i'm not mistaken about that, then it means the thing "says" it's GPL'd, but you can't really apply the GPL to it
<LjL> so it's like it's got no license
<PriceChild> it says its GPL in the package
<PriceChild> s
<elkbuntu> they have like a sponsor company now too, so it's going to be even more fun
<PriceChild> but he doesn't "offer" source which is a violation isn't it?
<LjL> PriceChild: yeah. of course, the *author* can violate his own license as long as he likes (but is arnieboy the original author anyway?)
<LjL> the problem is that *you and me* can't redistribute it under the GPL
<elkbuntu> LjL, yes, unfortunately
<LjL> so, in practice, no license
<PriceChild> there's several people on it, someone else has taken over afaik
<PriceChild> hmm there's just the one python file i can't find source for in there... one out of countless :( I vote we leave the "closed source" bit in until he "offers" source in accordance with the gpl
<LjL> except, of course, that if it includes one single thing that is by someone else and is under the GPL, that someone else could sue. hope they do. :P
<LjL> i vote we remove the caps. they're annoying, and anyway we don't really want to *stress* that on people - people will end up thinking that we don't like it *just* because it's closed source, and install it anyway (since they don't care, as they use it for installing *more* closed source stuff)
<LjL> !automatix
<ubotu> Automatix2 is a CLOSED SOURCE script that tries to install some software, and often fails and breaks systems. We don't provide support for it, and we strongly discourage its use. Problems caused by Automatix are often hard to track and solve, and it might sometimes be easier to !install a fresh copy of Ubuntu. See also !WorksForMe
<LjL> !no automatix is <reply> Automatix2 is a proprietary script that tries to install some software, and often fails and breaks systems. We don't provide support for it, and we strongly discourage its use. Problems caused by Automatix are often hard to track and solve, and it might sometimes be easier to !install a fresh copy of Ubuntu. See also !WorksForMe
<ubotu> I'll remember that LjL
<LjL> proprietary is ambiguous enough
<ompaul> LjL, is it reall7 closed
<poningru> oh pwnt
<PriceChild> ompaul, check my last message
<ompaul> ohh hell
<ompaul> its not a real violation
<LjL> ompaul: well, see above. pricechild and me could not dig out the source for the bytecode compiled python thing that's at the heart of it
<ompaul> its a script once installed you have the source
<ompaul> ohhhhhhhhhhh
<ompaul> nice ne
<ompaul> one
<LjL> ompaul: no, bytecode compiled is not a script
<PriceChild> It is a violation if they don't offer the source
<LjL> and we've discussed this before a couple of times, and nobody ever said "wait, i know where the source is"
<ompaul> y
<LjL> admittedly, it's hard to dig their repositories
<LjL> since they're not browsable >:
<LjL> but i've tried the likely directories
<PriceChild> i even asked in their channel and one of the devs said they don't keep source on their server
<PriceChild> that was a week ago
<ompaul> so they have GPL and no source
<PriceChild> I'd "have to speak with arnieboy"
<ompaul> hehe
<ompaul> I'll use my contacts in the FSF for them :)
<elkbuntu> ompaul, you're the best! ;)
<LjL> ompaul, well, they can do it legally (as long as they don't include *other people's* code), i think
<LjL> ompaul: it just becomes a "fake" license. we can't respect it, so we don't have it in practice
<LjL> can't swear they actually don't include other people's code, though, for sure - actually, last time i browsed through it, it looked a bit like they did
<nalioth> automatix is just like the xpde window mangager
<nalioth> it purports to be "open source", and even has source code available --in gibberish
<LjL> nalioth: well, "gibberish source code" is also know as "binary", you know ;)
* ompaul screams "blobs blobs blobs"
<nalioth> LjL: no, it's text, but it's in some language that i have no idea how to compile
<apokryphos> isn't it being raised now for the next CC meeting?
<LjL> nalioth: well, if it's scrambled, obfuscated or somesuch, anyway the GPL doesn't considered that sort of thing as "source code"
<LjL> source code is the form that is most convenient for modifications, according to the GPL
<nalioth> right.
<nalioth> i'd LOVE to have xpde running on my apple hardware
<nalioth> just for the looks from folks . . .
<LjL> nalioth: keep in mind i'd not even heard of this thing before, but the FAQ seem to state it's written in Kylix, i.e. Delphi (and the author uses the commercial edition, but "thinks" it will compile with the free one as well)
<LjL> !info kylix
<ubotu> Package kylix does not exist in feisty
<LjL> yeah whatever
<LjL> !info fp-compiler
<ubotu> fp-compiler: Free Pascal -- Compiler. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.0.4-5 (feisty), package size 2241 kB, installed size 6492 kB
<LjL> nalioth: this one claims Delphi compatibility, though i'd have my doubts it compiles that stuff
<nalioth> LjL: right.
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v ompaul]  by ChanServ
* gnomefreak didnt add closed source :(
<LjL> gnomefreak: we know, especially by looking at the date it reports :)
* gnomefreak never cared if it was closed source or not its garbage ;)
<gnomefreak> could be free still not worth a crap IMHO
* gnomefreak wonders what a wiki about do's and dont's when installing would look like :(
<LjL> gnomefreak: yeah, as i said, i wouldn't even prominently put the closed-sourcedness in the factoid, since people will think "oh, these guys just don't want me to use it because it's not open source, but what do i care"
<gnomefreak> dont: screw up  do: backup and install
<LjL> (since, of course, people who're using automatix don't care about installing closed source stuff, since that's mostly what automatix installs)
<LjL> like i ever followed the "backup" part :P
<gnomefreak> lol
<gnomefreak> someone just asked me dos and donts when installing
<gnomefreak> ummmmmm follow the instructions on the installer?
<nalioth> the gui installer fails
<nalioth> constantly
<gnomefreak> feistys too?
<nalioth> for me, anyway
<nalioth> yes, Feisty
<nalioth> i had to go with the alternate install CD
<gnomefreak> dappers is the only one that worked for me so ive been using that and upgrading
<LjL> haven't tried installing
<gnomefreak> the alternate cd kept screwing grub up for me
<LjL> although, i've been on the opinion that they'd dropped the Debian installer too early since Dapper came out
<gnomefreak> colin == not much help when i brought it to him
<gnomefreak> LjL: it still uses the d-i
<LjL> yeah well, the good old textmode cd anyway
<gnomefreak> maybe basic in background d-i
<gnomefreak> livecd uses it in background
* gnomefreak thinks they need to ship both cd IMHO
<LjL> well, not all of it apparently, or it would just work like the other
<LjL> well, both are still available, at least
<nalioth> gnomefreak: i don't have grub.
<gnomefreak> LjL: right, he did make changes to it
<LjL> but the GUI installer lacks a few options that users *have* complained about (where to put GRUB, etc... heck, just put an "Advanced" button if you don't want to clutter)
<nalioth> gnomefreak: my grub is MISSING
<LjL> and the fact that you can't use the Desktop CD as a repository is, bad.
<gnomefreak> nalioth: your kidding god tell me your kidding
<nalioth> gnomefreak: why do i need grub? i run PowerPc
<gnomefreak> LjL: they added on in edgy
<gnomefreak> the grub button
<LjL> oh, ok
<gnomefreak> nalioth: ah you use the ummm yaboot
<LjL> he boots MacOS 7 and then tells it to go away and boot Linux :P
<gnomefreak> lol
<nalioth> i don't have anything that will boot System 7
* gnomefreak spend better part of 3 days on mac os X and never did find the file system
<Tm_Mobile> hi kids
<gnomefreak> the person saved everything to desktop the mouse only have one button and the menu at top doesnt give you files
<nalioth> gnomefreak: it's in Applications > Utilities > Terminal
* gnomefreak couldnt find terminal :(
<LjL> gnomefreak: the power button is somewhere on the casing :P
<gnomefreak> i found that :) i almost introduced it to the wall too
<gnomefreak> now i want one of my own to figure it out (just another thing to give me a headache)
* ompaul sends gnomefreak a cat of 9 tails dhl
<gnomefreak> ;)
<gnomefreak> i need to learn how to take a day off
<Tm_Mobile> fun fun releaseparty :)
<jrib> haha
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v LjL]  by ChanServ
<jenda> @now
<ubotu> Current time in Etc/UTC: April 21 2007, 18:31:21 - Current meeting: Support Team
<tsmithe> jenda, can Toxicity999 be unbanned in #ubuntuforums. PriceChild was being a fool, and Toxicity didn't actually do anything wrong
<tsmithe> thank you
<jenda> hmm
<tsmithe> jenda, ?
* gnomefreak thinks calling ops a fool isnt the best way to get someone unbanned
<ompaul> who where?
<tsmithe> ehh well, you know how it is :)
<tsmithe> i'm not trying to make a fuss
<ompaul> tsmithe, that has to be addressed by PC
<tsmithe> ok :)
<ompaul> and that was not really a good call
<tsmithe> i just though the ban was silly, and PC is apparently away :) i guess the guy can wait :)
<jenda> Yeap, it'll have to be Pricey who takes care of that.
<gnomefreak> @btlogin
<gnomefreak> whats with all the certs :(
* gnomefreak just read logs
<gnomefreak> :(
<PriceChild> Hey
<gnomefreak> PriceChild: hi ;)
<PriceChild> tsmithe, i promised him I would unban him in 1/2 hour when i got back. You _really_ shouldn't type things lilke that into ir
<PriceChild> c
<tsmithe> rargh i know
<PriceChild> there are silly people out there that will just blindly paste them into the terminal
<tsmithe> but that's crazy. but i know.
<PriceChild> Done
<gnomefreak> to see what the command does :(
<LjL> kubuntu ops, there's something going on that involved me and that, if my instinct doesn't lie, is likely to explode. please keep an eye over myself and the others.
<ubotu> In ubotu, ompaul said: no raid is <reply> Raid and LVM --> very easy guide for alternate CD : http://users.piuha.net/martti/comp/ubuntu/raid.html Tips and tricks for RAID and LVM can be found on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RaidConfigurationHowto and http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/LVM-HOWTO
<ompaul> %login
<ompaul> !no raid is <reply> Raid and LVM --> very easy guide for alternate CD : http://users.piuha.net/martti/comp/ubuntu/raid.html Tips and tricks for RAID and LVM can be found on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RaidConfigurationHowto and http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/LVM-HOWTO
<ubotu> I'll remember that ompaul
<nixternal> who does the adding to the bots for names when someone calls ops?
<PriceChild> Anyone can?
<PriceChild> Well those with editors access can.
<nixternal> well, nevermind on it. I was given ops last night in #ubuntu but it seems to be only a temp thing since nobody was around
<nixternal> Hobbsee tried to add me but didn't have the powah I guess
<PriceChild> sev.eas gave you ops in #ubuntu ?
<nixternal> Hobbsee gave temp ops last night because of the idiots and everyone on the ops call list was enjoying life ;)
<PriceChild> Ah ok. Seems like you're back off of it now.
<nixternal> well I wasn't on the perm ops list for #ubuntu
<nixternal> I think because somehow my IRSSI config booged and I wasn't auto joining #ubuntu nor #xubuntu
<ompaul> nixternal, I was asleep not enjoying it
<ompaul> :)
<PriceChild> Ah so that's why you're opped in #ubuntu :)
<nixternal> hehe
<nixternal> ya
<ompaul> nixternal, next up you'll be asked to join the ops team and after that you make your own distro and become a freenode staffer and have no life
<ompaul> :)
<LjL> ompaul: i'm only at the first item, but i had no life even before that
<nixternal> heh, I am on the ops team, and we are working on a custom server distro as a matter of fact
<nixternal> and I will never be an IRC staffer again
<PriceChild> haha
<nixternal> I did that once back in the day for ETG and a couple of others
* ompaul wants a nougat bar ( http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Nougat )
<ompaul> in fact I want two and a cup of tea but that is a different story
<ompaul> I can't eat chocolate but I can eat that :)
<PriceChild> aww why no choccy?
<ompaul> no milk based products and that falls in there
<ompaul> no dairy milk that is
<Seveas> %moderatorsz
<Seveas> %moderators
<ubotu> Seveas, gnomefreak, apokryphos, Hobbsee, nalioth
* GazzaK hides
<Seveas> gnomefreak, those people can add editors (so including you :))
<Seveas> with %addditor nickname_of_editor
<gnomefreak> ok ty
<gnomefreak> is that spelled right or should it be %addeditor?
<LjL> gee
<gnomefreak> %addditor asac
<LjL> i'll never remember there is /etc/apt/sources.list.d
<LjL> already the second time i spend ages with someone, puzzled as to why a repository which shouldn't be there, is
<Seveas> gnomefreak, as you know, my e is malfunctioning :)
<gnomefreak> lol
<Seveas> so yeah, it's addeditor
<LjL> poor svas
<gnomefreak> i got an asac is not registered
<LjL> ask him to register
<Seveas> then he needs to register :)
<gnomefreak> but he is identified with freenode
<LjL> registered to the bot
<Seveas> he's not in the ops team
<Seveas> so no autologin/autoregister
<gnomefreak> ah
<Seveas> I wouldn't mind having him in the ops team, but since IRC council is on hold, so are new ops :)
<gnomefreak> its /msg ubotu register <password>?
<LjL> who's he, though? i guess i'm not much "in", but the nickname tells me nothing :P
<LjL> register nickname password IIRC
<Seveas> gnomefreak, ubuntu firefox guy
<gnomefreak> LjL: hes a DD now mozilla maintainer for ubuntu
<jenda> 14
<jenda> oops
<LjL> i see
<jenda> Seveas: I'm allowed to spam 3 lines in #ubuntu each week, aren't I? :)
<gnomefreak> except iceape :(
<LjL> jenda: ... there's a quiz?
<jenda> LjL: yes!
<jenda> theCore is back, and so are the quizen
<Seveas> jenda, about quizes: yes, but not 3 1000-character lines :p
<LjL> darn, just been called to go out and drink a little. though thecore's questions usually get me more drunk :P
<gnomefreak> why not set it in ubotu and just do a !quiz?
<jenda> Seveas: you know they are limited at a few hundred ;)
<nixternal> Seveas: does it make sense to add another op to #ubuntu, such as myself, since I am a loser and have no life except for Kubuntu, KDE, Linux, and IRC :)
<nixternal> re: planet when my blog post hits
<Seveas> makes sense
* gnomefreak wonders who we can add 
<gnomefreak> ;)
<gnomefreak> sorry had to
<nixternal> hehe
<nixternal> since I am around all of the time doing absolutely nothing, hell I can at least be of some use ;)
<Seveas> -ChanServ- [nixternal]  has been added to the access list for #ubuntu with level [10] 
<nixternal> got it, thanks, I think ;p
<nixternal> great, now i don't have to stay op'd in there
<gnomefreak> nope either does ompaul but he likes it
<gnomefreak> ;)
* nixternal leaves the bad tasting joke alone
<ompaul>  /cs k gnomefreak
<gnomefreak> ;)
* gnomefreak goes to lay down its too damn hot here
<nixternal> it is warm here in Chicago today as well
<nixternal> I polished the car and the rims, and I am burnt
<nixternal> I can feel the sun
<GazzaK> nixternal, pictures?  (of the car :p)
<nixternal> somewhere
<nixternal> it is a pos 2006 Pontiac G6 sport coupe
<nixternal> stock
<nixternal> that I am getting rid of
<nixternal> mum is buying it
<GazzaK> is it shiny now though
<nixternal> http://www.flickr.com/photos/nixternal/176615241/
<GazzaK> thats alright, nice colour
<GazzaK> shiny :-)
<nixternal> heh, I just nixed my pictures
<nixternal> hehe
<nixternal> it is mum's car now, I am to tall for it, and I don't like driving it
<nixternal> I thought I could move my private pics out in to the open but I move then into the trash it looks like ;)
<GazzaK> nixternal, how did you get these http://www.flickr.com/photos/nixternal/193516674/
<GazzaK> and how did you get linux on the ipod mini - I have one of them too, and would love to do that
<GazzaK> nixternal, my car, when it was clean http://farm1.static.flickr.com/169/467481889_8d2c069e79_o.jpg
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Burgundavia]  by ChanServ
<nixternal> that's a sharp little car
<nixternal> GazzaK: that is a nice house in the background as well
<nixternal> cuLinux I think it was it is called on the iPod
<nixternal> ucLinux, something like that
<ubotu> nixternal called the ops in #ubuntu-chicago
<nixternal> d'o
<nixternal> h
<ubotu> nixternal called the ops in #ubuntu-chicago
<nixternal> lol
<nixternal> thanks gnomefreak ;p
<nixternal> jeesh
<gnomefreak> anytime :)
<Madpilot> something wrong with nickserv?
<nixternal> PriceChild: do you use irssi?
<nixternal> if so I would like to have that netsplit script you use
<nixternal> Madpilot: netsplit just occurred
<PriceChild> nixternal, I'm on xchat atm. Although I do have irssi where I live normally.
<Madpilot> ah, OK
<PriceChild> nixternal, that wasn't a script 8-)
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Madpilot]  by ChanServ
<nixternal> PriceChild: you are just on the ball, I like that
<nixternal> hehe
<nalioth> Madpilot: netsplit currently in progress
<nixternal> how is the weather in texas today nalioth?
<Madpilot> great timing on my part - I'd wondered what would happen to someone arriving in the middle of a netsplit - now I know
<nalioth> nixternal: hot.
<nixternal> lol
<nixternal> nalioth: it is hot here in Chicago for once as well, well not hot hot, but still near 80 right now
<nalioth> 87 here or something like it
<nixternal> nice
<obsethryl> hello
<PriceChild> Hey
<obsethryl> is there anyone of the ops available for some questions please
<PriceChild> Ask away :)
<obsethryl> how strong is moderation around here
<PriceChild> !guidelines
<ubotu> The people in this channel are volunteers. Your attitude will determine how fast you are helped. See also http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<PriceChild> Those are the guidelines that we try to keep in place throughout the #*ubuntu* channels.
<PriceChild> Its mostly just common sense and decency.
<obsethryl> i see
<obsethryl> checking the guidelines one sec
<obsethryl> The operators in #ubuntu have all signed the Ubuntu Code of Conduct. <--- could you please explain the weight of the word signed in this occasion
<PriceChild> We have all signed it with our gpg keys (or ink and mailed it in) to promise that we will abide by its guidelines.
<obsethryl> should someone feel offended, attacked, in any way verbally abused because of the usual "irc" warfare, what is the usual stance?
<Madpilot> the usual stance is that "the usual IRC warfare" has no place in Ubuntu's channels, basically
<obsethryl> in the occasion that such behaviour occurs, who is called from the operators body to resolve differences?
<obsethryl> operators'*
<ompaul> those who are around and one or more will react anything from a warning to a removal
<obsethryl> is it possible for the offended party to relay any notification to a more upstream management regarding fully documented misbehaviour / abuse?
<ompaul> obsethryl, that question is not specific enough
<ompaul> please make it more specfice
<ompaul> specific
<obsethryl> in the ingrateful yet mathematically existant possibility that for some reason, the regular irc ops weigh down the extent of the offence made; i am not trying to imply anything, i am simply considering possibility and probability here
<Madpilot> ... was that supposed to make any kind of sense?
<obsethryl> what happens if the offended party considers op guideline enforcement inadequate in respect to the extent of the "damage" ?
<ompaul> you are not specific
<ompaul> if party (A) is what and what is (B) damage
<ompaul> ohh by the way what does the party (A) want doen
<ompaul> done even
<obsethryl> for every damage (C) party (A) institutes upon party (B) there is a set of actions (D) taken by the ops that abide to the guidelines; should that set (D) be considered inadequate by party (B) for the damage (C) or offensive, what else is left to do but to simply pack your things and go?
<ompaul> usually it won't get there but yes
<Seveas> obsethryl, if you are unhappy with something the ops did or did not do, just say so
<Seveas> obsethryl, if you are looking for an scalation procedure: wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcTeam
<obsethryl> i am not at all, i am trying to be a bit proactive before i take a decision and stand by it; there is no case with #ubuntu or anyone, i am only collecting some information so that 1) there is a priori knowledge of the established trend in the way of doing things 2) i do not waste time should the issue ever appear.
<obsethryl> Seveas: kiijubg at the ircTeam link now thank you
<Seveas> kiijubg?
<obsethryl> Seveas: bad typing sorry
<obsethryl> "looking"
<Seveas> ah :)
<obsethryl> alright Seveas aka Mr. Kaarsemaker, i enjoy the time dedicated to enlighten me on this subject. This is the sole most important reason for me to enter ubuntulandia, knowing that there is some benevolent moderation; the layout of the irc - related page information looks promising. I have been using gnu/linux for several years; decent moderation is somewhat lacking in mainstream "irc", more so in gnu/linux channels. And quite frankly while i
<obsethryl> simply love my bash shell and doing things through it there is a limit of things you let pass by "just because it is IRC".
<obsethryl> thanks also to the rest who replied
<obsethryl> enjoy/enjoyed*
#ubuntu-ops 2007-04-22
<obsethryl> bye bye :)
<nalioth> interesting fellow
<Tm_T> hi
<Tm_T> why did we/I get kicked from #ubuntu-release-party in middle of release party?
<ompaul> Tm_T, cos it was the middle of the afternoon
<ompaul> no one had talked for a few hours
<ompaul> and +1 was open
<Tm_T> hmh
<ompaul> really it was cos +1 was open
<Tm_T> first they kick me out from +1 and now they kick me back in, weird...
* Tm_T whines whines
<atoponce> boy. that obsethryl conversation was... uh... 'interesting'
<atoponce> i epsecially enjoyed "for evey damage (C) party (A) institutes on party (B)..."
<LjL> Tm_T: we kicked you to -offtopic actually :P
<Tm_T> LjL: oh wait, my kicking is offtopic
<Tm_T> is talking about offtopic offtopic in -offtopic?
<LjL> Tm_T: absolutely
<LjL> it's ontopic here, though :)
<Tm_T> :)
<Tm_T> ok, time to go to bed, thanks and g'night
<LjL> night
<LjL> hey, i was *totally* on the losing side of a netsplit... what shame
<effie_jayx> atoponce,  indeed...
<LjL> was that a lawyer?
<LjL> more than due to the language, i say that because i cannot understand whether he was blaming or praising seveas
<effie_jayx> LjL,  a troll layer... ??
<LjL> :)
<effie_jayx> LjL,  a religious lawyer.. then... praising the lord of ubuntu
<LjL> think i'll print the log
<LjL> i thought i was cavillous, but i've got a lot to learn
* PriceChild looks up cavillous
<LjL> PriceChild: my spell checker doesn't have it, but i checked on google before typing =)
<atoponce> i'd be half tempted to blog about it, just due to the interesting nature of it
<LjL> make it "captious", at least m-w has that one
<atoponce> but then party (A) might offend party (B) due to the content of afformentioned blog (C)
<PriceChild> "Characterized by caviling, or disposed to cavil" - That definition doesn't help
<LjL> http://thesaurus.reference.com/browse/cavillous
<PriceChild> That must be the worst dictionary entry I have seen :)
<LjL> anyway, "lawyer-like" :P
<Madpilot> I noticed that the legalistic chap was hanging out in #debian.gr - gr = greece, I'm pretty sure, so we might also be having English As A Second Language issues
<LjL> err, well maybe, but unless he comes directly from aristotle's greece... :P
<effie_jayx> but he surely knew how to lay our hypothetical situations ...
<effie_jayx> s/our/out
<atoponce> that reminds me of the xkcd cartoon on the same topic recently
<LjL> maybe he *is* a lawyer from canonical, and we're ##"ed :P
<effie_jayx> LjL,  nah...
<effie_jayx> Seveas would have told us...
<LjL> uh? of course, if he actually *were* that, he'd be *after* seveas :P
<effie_jayx> LjL,  I think he was just a philosopher tr0ll
<effie_jayx> LjL,  the use of  "usual "irc" warfare"
<LjL> so do i of course, i was just kidding :)
<effie_jayx> that just says it all
<LjL> he's an UnderNet lawyer :P
<effie_jayx> hehe
<effie_jayx> you had me going there
<LjL> well i'd have said EFNet lawyer, but that doesn't really sound right
<xblackfire> how to set a cloak for my nick ?
<LjL> xblackfire: ask a staffer
<LjL> !register
<ubotu> Information about registering your Freenode nick is at http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#contents-userregistration
<gnomefreak> bribes are good ;) j/k
<LjL> should be mentioned in the Freenode FAQ
<xblackfire> ok LjL
<gnomefreak> xblackfire: there are 7 steps when you get through them contact a staffer
<LjL> and bribe them
<xblackfire> what steps ?
<LjL> the ones mentioned on the FAQ ;P
<xblackfire> ok, reading the faq, now
<xblackfire>  le da la bienvenida a leogg
<xblackfire> wrong channel, sorry
<nzk> Hey, can I get unbanned from #ubuntu yet?
<nzk> Its been 8 months :\
<nzk> Anyone?
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Hobbsee]  by ChanServ
<gnomefreak> @btlogin
<Hobbsee> one thing occurs to me, with opening #ubuntu+1 again
<Hobbsee> people seem to not have realised that that now applies to gutsy, not feisty
<gnomefreak> Hobbsee: they cant read
<Hobbsee> gnomefreak: i know.  which was why i was thinking of putting the forward there again
<nalioth> why did we open it so quickly?
<Hobbsee> at least till the proper toolchain, etc is done
<Hobbsee> because gutsy repos are there
<gnomefreak> nzk: i was looking through logs from your bans we need to let seveas decide but by the looks of the logs i doubt it will happen soon but that is my opinion
<gnomefreak> they need to hurry up and get debootstrap in :(
<Hobbsee> it'll probably be broken
<Hobbsee> give them a few days off :P
<gnomefreak> true
<gnomefreak> oh of course
* gnomefreak needs a few days off as well
<Hobbsee> bah.  i say to reforward it
<Hobbsee> only devs should be running it at the moment, and they have -motu / -devel
<gnomefreak> nzk: your best bet is to wait for seveas maybe try back in around 12 hours or so unless he is away for weekend
* gnomefreak is one now sort of.
* gnomefreak is bringing in iceape to universe (have built it way too many times but it works and i was asked to maintain it 
<gnomefreak> im also building fx3 fx2 thunderbird2 and others :)
<nalioth> +1 has been reforwarded until something more usable to mere mortals exists
<Fujitsu> nalioth: Bah, they'll just attack other channels.
<Fujitsu> Come on, they can get a new binutils and tzdata. It won't break yet :P
<nalioth> Fujitsu: #ubuntu+1 has been traditionally forwarded for the 2 or 3 weeks until a usable set of files exists in the repos
<nalioth> i have no idea who opened it up so soon
<nalioth> concept10: #ubuntu+1 has been traditionally forwarded for the 2 or 3 weeks until a usable set of files exists in the repos
<nalioth> i have no idea who opened it up so soon
* gnomefreak didnt but kind of liked it where it was because without it it throws off my channels
<concept10> nalioth, does it really matter when the repos open?  The channel is for +1 discussion
<Fujitsu> It stuffed up my numbering :(
<Fujitsu> I do sort of agree with concept10 here.
<gnomefreak> Fujitsu: mine too
<nalioth> gnomefreak: it's not messed up your settings at all, if you're doing it right
<Fujitsu> nalioth: How are you meant to do it?
<gnomefreak> nalioth: messed up my channels order because i cant figure out how to invite+join on autojoin when i connect
<ajmorris_> nalioth, why have you redirected #ubuntu+1 to #ubuntu?
<nalioth> Fujitsu: you can have irssi remember what windows your channels are in, and if you have them on autojoin, they'll always be in the same window
<nalioth> i apologize to all who are confused about #ubuntu+1
<nalioth> the channel exists to discuss the dev version of Ubuntu
<nalioth> afaik, gutsy doesn't run yet
<ajmorris_> nalioth, we want #ubuntu+1 to be out of the way of #ubuntu because it is flooded
<concept10> okay, open it back up.. we can discuss it without a single binary
<nalioth> this is how it always is with a new release.  #ubuntu+1 closes until something runnable appears in the repos
<Fujitsu> nalioth: Gutsy runs fine. It only has two newer package.
<ajmorris_> and since the gutsy repos exist theoreticly we should have an #ubuntu+1
<Fujitsu> *packages
<Burgundavia> no, it will break peoples computers
<Fujitsu> It has, in the past, only opened after a couple of weeks.
<Burgundavia> the toolchain has not yet stablized
<Fujitsu> Burgundavia: Not for another few days :P
<ajmorris_> can you please just open #ubuntu+1 nalioth, because #ubuntu is too flooded
<concept10> Im serious, why does it matter when the repos are open, when the toolchain is uploaded, when ..... the channel is for discussion about +1 not development discussion of +1
<Hobbsee> ajmorris_: the main reason for *not* doing that is because people show repeatedly that they cant read, use #ubuntu+1 as #ubuntu is too busy,  then keep using it, even when #ubuntu+1 starts to have life, as gutsy has life.
<gnomefreak> the tool chain should be ready for use around the 23rd thats monday ish so i would say tuesday the earliest is best bet to open it (this is from the release schedule)
<Burgundavia> the #ubuntu topic should probably mention that you shouldn't install gutsy
<Hobbsee> it's fine if you want to use #ubuntu-overflow, or something, but #ubuntu+1 is specifically for the development of gutsy - and feisty support is not on topic there, which becomes more important when gutsy grows.
<concept10> open the channel, it doesnt hurt no one
<Burgundavia> it does hurt people
<ajmorris_> who does it hurt?
<gnomefreak> concept10: it does however make our jobs harder
<Burgundavia> everybody who tries to install gutsy and has their machine do horrible things
<gnomefreak> ajmorris_: people stupid enough to use it
<nzk> gnomefreak, seveas /ignored me
<Burgundavia> Hobbsee: shall I edit the topic of #ubuntu to say not to install gutsy?
<Hobbsee> nzk: he's not here now anyway
<concept10> Hobbsee, is +1 for development discussion or +1 general discussion?  I never see no one talking about devel matters there, bugs maybe but not development
<Hobbsee> Burgundavia: go for it.  better still, tell them gutsy is vaporware, and doesnt exist yet :P
<nzk> If not #ubuntu, then -offtopic at least?
<Hobbsee> concept10: sorry, general discussion about gutsy.  but nto feisty
<concept10> Okay, we were talking about GG, whats the problem?
<Burgundavia> alright, fixed
<GaiaX11> majortom: I am only testing if I can send a message here. Because it seems that in #ubuntu I cannot do this. I can watch people, but when I send in it says: i-- #ubuntu :Cannot send to channel :-(
<GaiaX11> Why is it happening?
<gnomefreak> nalioth: nzk from logs that i read is a repeat offender and has been banned many times for things like !badword or offtopic in #ubuntu. he wants to be unbanned (if seveas did ignore him maybe someone else in a good position to do so can explain that to him or look deeper into ban?)
<concept10> Where do I find guidance on opening a new channel in the ubuntu realm?
<GaiaX11> I am long term registered user in #ubuntu
<Burgundavia> concept10: right here
<ajmorris_> why can't we discuss dev suggestions and what not in #ubuntu+1?
<concept10> Burgundavia, I mean policy not personal opinions
<Burgundavia> concept10: right here
<Burgundavia> this is the place that runs all the ubuntu channels
<concept10> Burgundavia, okay, here we go.  There simply needs to be a ubuntu related channel for users with more experience.  I have mentioned this before
<Burgundavia> what sort of channel?
<Fujitsu> Like #ubuntu but without the flooding with trivial questions?
<concept10> Exactly
<ajmorris_> i agree :)
<Fujitsu> That's not going to work
<concept10> #ubuntu-advanced
<nzk> #ubuntu-nonoobs
<concept10> Not in that sense
<ajmorris_> #ubuntu-advanced is a good idea
<gnomefreak> havent we declined that 3 times in 2 days already?
<ajmorris_> what are your reasons for not having one gnomfreak?
<ajmorris_> *gnomefreak,
<Fujitsu> How do you decide which question is appropriate where?
<gnomefreak> ajmorris_: what does it do for people?
<concept10> You dont want to make people feel stupid, but at the same time, 900-1300 people in a channel simply does _not_ _work_
<ajmorris_> have a channel that is not flooded with million of questions.
<ajmorris_> maybe a channel that more advanced questions can be asked
<concept10> Fujitsu, you really cant decide, but you let people know what the channel is about
<gnomefreak> concept10: having a nonoob or an advaced channel is descimanation(sp)
<GaiaX11> Why I cannot send a message in #ubuntu? I am registered. I was not banned and I can only watch people talking and cannot contribute :-(
<concept10> gnomefreak, its no discrimination
<Hobbsee> ajmorris_: and how many people do you reckon there would be who would go "oh, i want an answer.  i'll ask my simple question in the advanced channel,b ecause the people are more knowledgable"
<gnomefreak> if it wasnt 2300EST i might have spelled that right
<Fujitsu> Hobbsee: Exactly.
<ajmorris_> gnomefreak, everyone can come to the advanced channel, if #ubuntu is too flooded, we just want more than one #ubuntulike channel
<gnomefreak> concept10: it is since you are not letting newusers get help in it
<concept10> gnomefreak, thats like saying Windows XP Pro is discrimination
<Hobbsee> ajmorris_: that happened REPEATEDLY in #ubuntu+1, which is why there are all the strong warnings there, or were for feisty, that edgy/dapper support wasnt done there
<Fujitsu> People don
<Fujitsu> People don't read topics. They don't obey rules.
<Fujitsu> That's how the world works.
<GaiaX11> Is any op listening me? What did I do?
<Fujitsu> People will try to get help outside #ubuntu, and one extra channel to do that in probably isn't a good thing.
<Hobbsee> GaiaX11: absolutely no idea
<gnomefreak> you want to talk about devel version (fujitsu is gonna hurt me) but join #ubuntu-motu
* gnomefreak didnt mute him
<ajmorris_> GaiaX11, i am no op... but are you banned/blocked?
<Fujitsu> gnomefreak: Ah, but we just forward them to #ubuntu+1 if it's not development-related. We can't do that now :'(
<Hobbsee> Fujitsu: not unless the channels are positioned as equal, and even then people will ask in boht, so it wont really help
<GaiaX11> ajmorris_: Why?
<Fujitsu> Hobbsee: That'd be right.
<concept10> The only, I mean the _only_ thing I dont like about Ubuntu is the notion of where do you hang if you want to get help on more advanced topics?  This seems like it is discouraged with this distro
<ajmorris_> GaiaX11, i don't know maybe u spammed or something
<Hobbsee> gnomefreak: please dont do that.  people often log -motu for packaging stuff
<gnomefreak> Fujitsu: from what i got in beginning of this open +1 to talk about devel on gutsy
<gnomefreak> Hobbsee: i dont do it
<Hobbsee> gnomefreak: (suggest people go to -motu, that is)
<Fujitsu> concept10: I know, a lot of people complain the same... I don't really think there is a good solution, unfortunately. If users obeyed the rules, it might work.
<GaiaX11> ajmorris_: No I did not. I have been of some help there. Who could solve it for me.
<concept10> Fujitsu, you will never know if it will work or not if you dont try
<GaiaX11> Is there any justice there?
<gnomefreak> Hobbsee: i dont suggest anyone go there unless its devel related or if the problem persits for a few days and noone can fix it
<gnomefreak> GaiaX11: hold on ill look
<Fujitsu> Places like #gentoo and #debian don't have lots and lots of people who have just crossed over from Windows... It is possible for non-trivial problems to be solved there. In #ubuntu, that can't always happen. I think that this is a problem, but an #ubuntu-advanced isn't likely to fix it.
<ajmorris_> Fujitsu, maybe you could appoint a couple of other users to be chan ops of the other channel that concept10 wants, that warn people and kick people who do not follow the rules set
<Hobbsee> Fujitsu: you rock @ http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=413733
<Fujitsu> Haha, me? And op? How strange.
<concept10> Serious, you guys should expect someone with 3-5 years of experience to get help in that channel
<ajmorris_> Fujitsu, oops didn't realise u weren't an op lol
<Fujitsu> Hobbsee: Hm? Is that the one where I asked them if we were meant to support them? I've dealt with a few forum threads this morning.
<gouki> 'night everyone!
<Fujitsu> Night, gouki.
<Fujitsu> I caused the unthinkable to happen... a forum user filed a bug about an issue. Not just any bug, but a bug in GNOME Bugzilla! I never thought I'd see the day...
<gnomefreak> hmmmmm
<gnomefreak> @btlogin
<Hobbsee> Fujitsu: yep.  i replied too
<Hobbsee> Fujitsu: woo!
<GaiaX11> gnomefreak: So ...
<gnomefreak> GaiaX11: looking it up on bantracker atm sorry im uploading so it may take some time to load
<Fujitsu> Hehe, I like getswiftfox.org... Nice place to send people to.
<gnomefreak> wish we could cut the certs in half :( way too many
<concept10> I see I have made not one bit of progress, like I said in the beginning.. where is the *policy* not opinions?
<GaiaX11> gnomefreak: Ok. I am here waiting ...
<gnomefreak> bantracker is borked :(
<Hobbsee> concept10: we know it's a problem.  for every option, there are lots of bad things that come of it.  it's a question on which one works best
<Hobbsee> concept10: currently, that's undecided, so we havent done anything yet
<concept10> Hobbsee, someone needs to do something, its been this way for _years_
<nalioth> GaiaX11: there was a quiet set on you
<nalioth> GaiaX11: it's been removed now.
<GaiaX11> nalioth: : What does it mean?
<nalioth> GaiaX11: means that you went against the CoC or !guidelines somehow . . .
<GaiaX11> nalioth: I am not a criminal. I am sure.
<gnomefreak> did you find it?
<GaiaX11> nalioth: How so?
<Hobbsee> GaiaX11: large paste, maybe?
<gnomefreak> in ubuntu last i see is on mar. 30th
<gnomefreak> and that was nalioth
<GaiaX11> Hobbsee: Me? I am sure that I didn't
<GaiaX11> Hobbsee: I'd like to see the proof logs
<gnomefreak> from what channel?
<concept10> this pisses me off
<Hobbsee> GaiaX11: was a guess.
<GaiaX11> Hobbsee: If you see my logs I am of some help in the channel. I think someone mixed me up with other person.
<gnomefreak> seveas cleared +1 so you didnt do anything there. cjwatson removed you from -release-party. nalioth removed/banned you for spamming (i would have to guess from what logs show. and i didnt look at lastyears
<Hobbsee> GaiaX11: could well have been
<concept10> where is the best place to take up the discussion for a new proposed channel?
<gnomefreak> but i do not see a mute only removes and bans so for you not to beable to send to channel would most likely be a bug seeing as a mute doesnt last 3 weeks
<nalioth> concept10: this is the place. please share your ideas
<gnomefreak> concept10: here. seveas is head of #ubuntu IRC channels you would need to generally talk to him (or make a channel without the ubuntu,kubuntu,ed and x  namespace
<concept10> gnomefreak, thanks
<gnomefreak> concept10: hard part do not spam it in the channels that would be bad and most likely wont go over well with ops
<nalioth> gnomefreak: he can talk about it here, if he wishes
<gnomefreak> nalioth: he has and everyones answers pissed him off
<concept10> gnomefreak, I havent spammed anything
<gnomefreak> this is day 2 i believe
<concept10> gnomefreak, day 2 of what?
<gnomefreak> concept10: that was a warning to not to not that you did
<Hobbsee> concept10: ubuntu-irc@lists.ubuntu.com
<nalioth> gnomefreak: i've not seen anything about other channels
<gnomefreak> concept10: you asked this same question yesterday
<gnomefreak> nalioth: its about 10 minutes above now
<concept10> gnomefreak, No I did'nt
<concept10> gnomefreak, You must be mistaken, check the logs if you need to.
<Hobbsee> gnomefreak: no, someone else was, iirc
<nalioth> gnomefreak: oh, the #ubuntu-advanced idea
<gnomefreak> hmmmm i could have sworen it was you wither earlier today or yesterday
<gnomefreak> gnomefreak: yeah
<gnomefreak> it might have been someone else but same questiona nd the way you took what people said made me think it was you sorry if it wasnt you
<concept10> gnomefreak, I know it wasn't me, I didn't think of it until nalioth redirected the channel 20-30 mins ago.
<nalioth> concept10: we already have 'advanced channels' with far less traffic . . .
<gnomefreak> ok sorry
<gnomefreak> we do?
<nalioth> they're called #ubuntu-offtopic and #kubuntu-offtopic
<gnomefreak> oh
<nalioth> lots of folks hi -offtopic to escape the masses
<GaiaX11> And now. What is happening with me? See my logs and you will see that I have helped the channel and the forum as well. Look at: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=413464     for example. I made the proposal :-)
<GaiaX11> And many people liked the idea :-)
<GaiaX11> So ... Am I still mute in #ubuntu?
<gnomefreak> GaiaX11: i didnt see anyone mute you in the bantracker in #ubuntu can you please try to restart your client and than try if not come back here and we will try to figure out what happened
<GaiaX11> gnomefreak: Thx. I will
<nalioth> gnomefreak: i just told him i'd removed the mute
<gnomefreak> nalioth: i didnt see a mute
<gnomefreak> looked in bantracker and in #ubuntu -b
<nalioth> it was on the IP
<gnomefreak> ah i didnt see ip in #ubuntu -b and didnt look for ip in bantracker :(
<GaiaX11> gnomefreak: It seems that everything is ok now. But why is that every time that I access the server I have to type  /msg NickServ IDENTIFY <password> to be identified if I am already registered? And I says that: "This nickname is owned by someone else". Did someone picked up my nick? :-(
<nalioth> GaiaX11: because "registered" != "identified"
<jrib> GaiaX11: tell your client to automatically identify you when you connect
<GaiaX11> jrib: Hum. I will see.
<jrib> should be in server settings
<GaiaX11> I have another nick in the settings Apollyon_  Which I'd like to use as default instead of GaiaX11 But I do not know how to set up it in the server. And it is already linked with GaiaX11
<GaiaX11> And Abaddon_
<GaiaX11> So it is like that in order: GaiaX11 > Apollyon_ > Abaddon_  But I'd like to put Apollyon as default in the server. But, I do not know how :-(
<gnomefreak> what irc client?
<GaiaX11> xchat-gnome
<gnomefreak> oh i dont know that. i havent used that in a very long time
<gnomefreak> .win 3
<GaiaX11> What is .win 3?
<nalioth> it's a type
<nalioth> typo
<gnomefreak> typo
<gnomefreak> it should have been /win 3
<GaiaX11> ???!!!
<gnomefreak> GaiaX11: change channels
<gnomefreak> instead of going through each one
<gnomefreak> GaiaX11: i use text based clients for irc
<gnomefreak> crap i think i locked up nautilus
<GaiaX11> But I think for me to put Apollyon_ as default it has not to do with the client. It has to do with the server freenode. I have to know how to config it.
<gnomefreak> GaiaX11: client to join with that nick but you can make anyo of your nicks as a "main" nick for freenode and just link the other name to it
<GaiaX11> It is already linked
<GaiaX11> Apollyon_ and Abaddon_ are GaiaX11 links
<GaiaX11> And Apollyon_ is my irc settings as first and Abaddon as second. But When I log in freenode GaiaX11 is the one which appears
<GaiaX11> So I think I have to set Apollyon_ as default in the server because it is already the default in my irc. The problem is: How?
<nzk> gnomefreak, so...? any progress?
<gnomefreak> no that is something you need to talk to the banner about (atleast the best way about it)
<nzk> I don't know who banned me
<nzk> that was ages ago
<nzk> Can't I just get a second chance? I promise I'll be good!
* gnomefreak cant give you that since i didnt ban you. i know seveas_ banned you today but some of the things i saw in logs is why i wont touch your ban. if i were you i would talk to seveas_ tomorrow
* gnomefreak going to bed its way past the tim ei set for my bed time
<nzk> What sort of things
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Amaranth]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Amaranth]  by ChanServ
<ubotu> DARKGuy called the ops in #ubuntu
<ubotu> n2diy called the ops in #ubuntu
* Madpilot bets that the #u troll was, at best, 13yrs old...
<Burgundavia> what did they do?>
<Madpilot> "<c0l> is it wasnt disgusting and possibly fatal, poo would be a great lubricant, dont you think" -- about six times
<Hobbsee> Madpilot: mroe than 6, it loosk like...
<Madpilot> I did say "at best", but yeah, the poopy jokes were over by about eight, I think
<Amaranth> what happened to my "don't use envy" factoid?
<Fujitsu> Amaranth: It probably got removed for reasons of not discriminating against useless dangerous scripts.
<ElllisD> i just changed from port 6xxx to 8001 because i got an exploit bug notice- please let me know whats next-
<ElllisD> fixddcexploit instructions are where i was told to change the port i connect to freenode w/
<ElllisD> brb- 5 mins
<Amaranth> ElllisD: For a start don't try random DCC chats with people
<ElllisD> k, sorry
<Amaranth> I was in the process of hunting you down to report before I noticed you weren't a bot
<Amaranth> join #amaranth
<Amaranth> i'll test you
<Amaranth> ElllisD: Alright, you're unbanned in #ubuntu
<ElllisD> tyvm
<Gasten> Hm... why have I started to get trensfered to #ubuntu-ops when I try to join #ubuntu-offtopic ? Is it cancelled, or what? Im not a op!
<Hobbsee> Gasten: ask ljl when he gets back...
<Seveas> nzk, a *second* chance? You've already had more than that
<Hobbsee> @btlogin
<Gasten> Hobbsee: so.. it isn't closed?
<Hobbsee> Gasten: no
<Gasten> ok..
<Gasten> Cool.
<Hobbsee> probably due to:  2007-04-19T22:09:03 *** Gasten has quit IRC ("part-messages are gay.")
<Gasten> Dont include that last word, or what?
<Hobbsee> yes
<Gasten> ok, then.
<Seveas> Gasten, using gay in a derogatory way is not supported by us
<Gasten> No, it's supported by me. So much for a FREE WORLD.
<Gasten> ops, caps. sorry.
<Gasten> accident.
<Hobbsee> Gasten: what he meant was the fact that it's offensive to others
<Hobbsee> and isnt exactly family friendly
<Seveas> Gasten, that argument won't work
<Seveas> using 'free world' as xcuse to offend others is bullshit
<Gasten> OH, IT DOESNT?
<Gasten> man... caps again, sorry.
<Gasten> I gotto get a new keyboard...
* Hobbsee kills the capslock key
<Hobbsee> Gasten: when you do, give Seveas your "e" key.  he needs a new one
<Seveas> @lart Hobbsee
* ubotu pushes the wall down onto Hobbsee whilst whistling innocently
<Gasten> actually, you think it's ok to bash on big corporations like microsoft and apple, but not on people as a joke.
* Hobbsee beats Seveas with a large stick
<Seveas> Gasten, we don't support bashing companies either
<Gasten> Riiiight.
<Seveas> hmm, my wifi is flakey today
<Seveas> 2 disconnects in as many minutes
<Seveas> Gasten, but yeah it happens and we're a bit loose about it. Not so much about offending entire groups of our population. There are more gay people in this world than MS employees
<Gasten> Seveas: Yes, that is a reason to bash ms employees.
<Seveas> Not really
<Seveas> the inexcusable badness of their products is though :)
<Gasten> anyways, it's wierd that I get kicked out from a offtopic channel, but not the official ubuntu channel.
<Seveas> Gasten, probably ljl didn't think it was bad enough
<Burgundavia> probably nobody noticed on the main channel
<Seveas> also a possibility
<Gasten> __is it only me who can see the fun in a part-message saying "part-messages are gay."?__
<Seveas> well, I can't
<Burgundavia> Gasten: I see absolutely no humour in that
<Burgundavia> 100 years ago we would have been arguing whether or not you could say "part messages are nigger talk" or somethign equally racist
<Seveas> Burgundavia, I'd say 50 years
<Seveas> 100 yars ago that would have been acceptable I guess
<Gasten> why cant you say that?
<Seveas> thank $deity for progress
<Burgundavia> because it is using the word gay as an offensive term
<Gasten> offensive to whom?
<Gasten> part-messages?
<Hobbsee> evildennisr may or may not be trolling
<Burgundavia> Gasten: no, homosexual people
<Gasten> if we want to take away the negative status of a word, we have to use it.
<Burgundavia> by using the term as a putdown, you essentially degrade them
<Gasten> Man...
<Gasten> and if I were gay?
<elkbuntu> it's still no excuse
<Gasten> of caurse it is!
<elkbuntu> the people you would be offending wouldnt know that you are
<Gasten> and that's a reason to censor me.
<elkbuntu> we're not censoring you. we're just choosing to disallow that word. use it elsewhere all you like, but not in our channels
<Gasten> "we're not censoring you. we're just choosing to disallow that word." <--- roflol.
<elkbuntu> in our channels you are expected to abide by the Code of Conduct
<Gasten> or should the code of conduct abide me?
<Gasten> it were a offtopic-channel for gods sake!
<Seveas> There's a fine line between censoring and keeping channels family friendly
<Seveas> you're standing on that fine line
<Myrtti> "the rules of the universe should bend at my will" "I command thee, E=mc^2, be not!"
<Burgundavia> Gasten: all ubuntu channels fall under the code of conduct, offtopic or not
<Gasten> Burgundavia: But in a offtopic channel you have to expect a rupger language! I would've understand if you pm:ed me and asked me to change.
<Gasten> but just killing me off makes no sense to me.
<Burgundavia> no, offtopic merely means not on topic
<Burgundavia> nothing to do with "rougher language"
<Gasten> Ok, I dont have time for this.
* Hobbsee doesnt see why Gasten has such a problem
<Hobbsee> find another way to express what you want to say.
<Gasten> thank you all for making sure that everyone express herself inside your rules.
<Hobbsee> "quit messages are overrated"
* Hobbsee shrugs
<Seveas> Gasten, and pm-ing is not possible after you quit :)
<Gasten> Hobbsee: I don't want to. /ignore is a fine command.
<Hobbsee> haha
<Fujitsu> Well, that was interesting.
<Burgundavia> indeed
<Fujitsu> Almost as good as some of the stuff on the forum.
<Hobbsee> haha
<Fujitsu> I haven't been over there in 2 or so hours... There must be some more stuff to shoot down.
<Hobbsee> haha
<Hobbsee> there is
<Fujitsu> Yay!
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v PriceChild]  by ChanServ
<elkbuntu> Fujitsu == master forum assassin?
<Mez> Fujitsu, did you post on my blog lately ?
<PriceChild> Hmmm?
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v ompaul]  by ChanServ
<ubotu> In #ubuntuforums, cellojoe said: !cellojoesnack is Have a snack, cellojoe!
<Fujitsu> Mez: I don't think so... Any post in particular?
<Mez> i cant remember
<Mez> just remember seeing fujitsu
<Fujitsu> I don't comment on blogs, so I don't think so.
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v LjL]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v thoreauputic]  by ChanServ
<LjL> !no beta is <alias> final
<ubotu> I'll remember that LjL
<LjL> !forget betarelease
<ubotu> I'll forget that, LjL
<LjL> !kde
<ubotu> KDE (http://kde.org) is the K Desktop Environment. To install from Ubuntu: "sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop", or see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InstallingKDE . Latest KDE veresion is 3.5.6 for Edgy and 3.5.5 for Dapper. See http://kubuntu.org for more information.
<LjL> !no kde is <reply> KDE (http://kde.org) is the !desktop environment used natively in !Kubuntu. To install from Ubuntu:  sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop , or see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InstallingKDE . Latest KDE version is 3.5.6 for Feisty and Edgy, and 3.5.5 for Dapper. See http://kubuntu.org for more information.
<ubotu> I'll remember that LjL
<LjL> you don't see a closed braket after the InstallingKDE URL and the kubuntu.org one, do you?
<Fujitsu> LjL: No.
<LjL> some weird output-only autoreplace of my client, i guess...
<thoreauputic> LjL: I see  << and >> ( only smaller )
<LjL> thoreauputic: right, those are intended, i've been changing quotation marks into them in just about every factoid
<thoreauputic> LjL: OK
<LjL> that is, when commands to be typed in a terminal are concerned
<LjL> (advantage is, you don't have those on most keyboards, so people won't believe they have to type them ;)
<thoreauputic> LjL: right, I see - the equivalent of quotes, for example in French look like that
<LjL> yeah, indeed i discovered most people call them "french quotes" after i started using them, though to me they were just a less common and more "book like" variant of quotes...
<LjL> uhm
<LjL> malik__ has joined this channel (n=malik@88.232.151.185). <--- i'm noticing now that the 88.232.* ban has been removed from every channel except #kubuntu (indeed this guy was complaining he couldn't join #kubuntu)
<LjL> perhaps we should just remove it from there, too? - or re-add it to the others, whatever is fit...
<LjL> Hobbsee, apokryphos: ^
<Hobbsee> should be fine
<LjL> 88.232 was the turkish spammers IIRC... at least some of them. haven't seen them in a while i suppose
<Hobbsee> yep
<Hobbsee> go ahead and remove that
<ubotu> In #ubuntu-chicago, nixternal said: !debootstrap is is used to create a Debian base system from scratch, without requiring the availability of dpkg or apt. It does this by downloading .deb files from a mirror site, and carefully unpacking them into a directory which can enventually be chrooted into.
<LjL> !debootstrap is is used to create a !Debian or Ubuntu base system from scratch, without requiring the availability of !dpkg or !APT. It does this by downloading !.deb files from a mirror site, and carefully unpacking them into a directory you can enventually !chroot into.
<ubotu> I'll remember that, LjL
<Fujitsu> That's approaching !Wikipedianess.
<LjL> heh i know
<LjL> is that bad?
<LjL> or, is that !bad even?
<Fujitsu> Looks !a little !strange, yes.
<nixternal> LjL: s/is is/is/
<nixternal> I hadn't realised that it would put it in there double
<LjL> well dunno though, i agree it looks strange, but once you get used to the bangs, at least it's useful
<LjL> fixed (as well as the enventually :P)
<nixternal> hehe, I think people spend a week on IRC, they get familiar with the !bangs
<nixternal> some even enjoy abusing them at times
<Fujitsu> @lart nixternal
* ubotu @#ubuntu-ops:~$ deluser Fujitsu
<Fujitsu> ... since when does it do that to non-ops?
* Fujitsu curses.
<GazzaK> @pity mneptok
<nixternal> haha
* ubotu judo chops mneptok
<GazzaK> yay
<Fujitsu> @pity nixternal
* ubotu bites nixternal
* nixternal kicks ubotu in the botteeth
<Fujitsu> Oooh, violent nixternal.
<GazzaK> bots don't have teeth
<nixternal> hehe
<Fujitsu> GazzaK: How did it bite him, then?
<nixternal> GazzaK: he just bit me
<GazzaK> majik
<nixternal> it didn't say 'ubotu gums nixternal' it said 'bite'
<nixternal> lol
<GazzaK> okay, leave me alone :p
<nixternal> hahaha
<thoreauputic> Fujitsu: notice ubotu tried to deluser you without being root - would have got a "only root can... ;)
<Fujitsu> True.
* Fujitsu laughs at ubotu.
* thoreauputic wonders what message you get if you try " deluser root" as root...
<thoreauputic> not going to try it :)
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v jrib]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v nalioth_]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Hobbsee]  by ChanServ
<ubotu> In ubotu, linux__alien said: who is this
<LjL> !bot > linux__alien    (linux__alien, see the private message from Ubotu)
<ompaul> @now berlin
<ubotu> Current time in Europe/Berlin: April 22 2007, 16:42:39 - Next meeting: Technical Board in 2 days
<ubotu> In #ubuntuforums, tsmithe said: !x is ~= s/\/etc\/init.d\/\?dm/\/etc\/init.d\/gdm/
<tsmithe> wait no
<tsmithe> i'm an idiot again... :S
* tsmithe thinks before acting next time
<LjL> tsmithe: right, the ? wasn't a typo :P
<tsmithe> yes i know :P
<tsmithe> i worked it out as soon as i did that
<LjL> besides, if it weren't for that, i'd have put the decent form  sudo invoke-rc.d gdm restart  there ;)
<tsmithe> hehe ok
<LjL> nice jumpy regexp though :P
<tsmithe> hehe :P
<AlexC_> morning,
<AlexC_>  #ubuntu is getting very, very mad - to the point where it's not even possible to help users anymore unless you are some kind of super human.
<AlexC_> I think it would be a good idea to "split" the channel, eg - each channel holds a max of 500 users, if a user tries to join one that is full it will go to the next channel
<AlexC_> that would probably help control the load and help us help users more,
<LjL> that's already been proposed, but it's very unlikely to happen due to a number of reasons
<tsmithe> say, what about the small distribution of niche experts into one (first) channel?
<AlexC_> you shouldn't really seperate people into "skill level"
<AlexC_> LjL: what else can you do? I mean it's insane - it's really really hard to help people now
<AlexC_> before when it was around 1000 users, that was ok - it was easy enough, maybe a little fast
<tsmithe> AlexC_, well there are certainly people who know more about one area than another, and people may want to reach them. (without knowing who these people are)
<LjL> AlexC_: right now, my own patch is: be stricter. anyway, we've had a surge even when Edgy was released, then the number of users goes down
<AlexC_> but the numbers still increased, LjL. When dapper was released there were like 500-600 users, Edgy there was nearing 1000 - it then stayed at that number
<AlexC_> roughly,
<AlexC_> tsmithe: problem with that is people will just join this 'expert' channel because they want help
<tsmithe> no - they can't
<Hobbsee> i wouldnt mind trialing it, at least until the numbers come down, post-release
<tsmithe> AlexC_, you see as you've limited the numbers
<tsmithe> then these "experts" are unable to be contacted
<AlexC_> I don't understand,
<tsmithe> you cannot necessarily evenly distribute the "experts"
<AlexC_>  true, you can't - however everyone helps everyone in #ubuntu
<AlexC_> trouble is, there are too many people to help,
<tsmithe> yes. but there will be some that know more about some areas than others :)
<AlexC_> I understand what your saying,
<tsmithe> however, i agree entirely :)
<AlexC_> tsmithe: I think it would even out though, currently the channel _is_ to packed, and so people are missing questions that they may know the anwser to
<tsmithe> (not necessarily that splitting the channel is the best solution; but is there a better one? it's not my decision, so i don't really want to further this)
<AlexC_> if the channels were split up, then there is a higher chance of something seeing the question, and so being able to help
<tsmithe> AlexC_, hmm true. but some people have highlights on certain key words :)
<AlexC_> what else could be done?
<AlexC_> I mean something _does_ need doing, it's getting to the point where it's not worth having #ubuntu
<Amaranth> AlexC_: When I have time to go in there I don't notice any problem with the size of the channel
<Amaranth> AlexC_: If we split the channel then half the people going there can't get help from me, for example
<Amaranth> Well, I'd have to be in both channels so that's a bad example
<atoponce> i think creating -lts and -1 channels may help, although, there may not bet many -1 users
<Amaranth> that won't help at all
<atoponce> or maybe -dekstop/-server
<LjL> gnomefreak: like anyone will listen :)
<gnomefreak> :)
<tsmithe> there already is -server, no, Amaranth?
<gnomefreak> its worth a shot
<Amaranth> Is an LVM question a -desktop thing or a -server thing?
<gnomefreak> we need a way to control the !bleh
<Amaranth> tsmithe: err, you meant atoponce :P
<tsmithe> oops
<tsmithe> it's all purple
<Amaranth> and #ubuntu-server doesn't exist
<tsmithe> yes it does...
<gnomefreak> can we shut public facts off in #ubuntu?
<tsmithe> gnomefreak, +1
<Amaranth> stupid freenode
<Amaranth> if a channel exists spit out the right /names info
<LjL> gnomefreak: should need some tweaking, since just shutting them off would be a problem (leave people stranded etc)
<gnomefreak> or atlest just the output
<LjL> gnomefreak: they should at least receive a private message about it. need to discuss with seveas
<Amaranth> It should PM them the factoid instead of also PM them a notice saying to not use it in the channel
<Amaranth> but what about us?
<gnomefreak> or have the bot !bleh  sends the person a pm !bleh | user sends user the pm and so on
<LjL> what about us?
<atoponce> but, if the user is not registered, he will not get the pm
<Amaranth> we do have a need for factoid usage in public from time to time
<atoponce> right?
<Amaranth> atoponce: wrong
<AlexC_> the problem with !bleh > user is that sometimes the user does not know they have recieved a PM
<gnomefreak> this will vut down on need for more channels and will lighten #ubuntu up
<LjL> Amaranth: well, the bot already knows we're in the irc ops team, so it does have a way to tell us apart
<AlexC_> and so the help we would try to give them, would go un-noticted
<Amaranth> LjL: does it?
<gnomefreak> AlexC_: when you use it tell them
<Amaranth> it always tells me I don't have #ubuntu,ops
<LjL> AlexC_: which is why i always kept saying | and public messages have a valid use. but now it's just getting too crazy
<atoponce> Amaranth: if the nick is not registered with nickserv, it can still receive a pm?
<gnomefreak> like !bleh > user (username you have a pm please read it)
<LjL> Amaranth: dunno, glitches maybe, but @login should make it recognize you
<AlexC_> LjL: I agree with you on that, but I think the crazyness is down to the sheer amount of users
<AlexC_> gnomefreak: but that's really a pain
<gnomefreak> AlexC_: why is it any more of a pain than missing wuestions?
<gnomefreak> questions*
<AlexC_> more typing :P
<gnomefreak> more of cutting grass i can see but more typing come on dont be lazy you can shorten it to 2 words
<atoponce> ignoring joins/parts/quits is a good way to minimize the traffic, although many users are not aware of that
<gnomefreak> example: !bleh > user seepm
<AlexC_> can you disable those for just 1 channel?
<atoponce> yes
<gnomefreak> yes
<AlexC_> how so?
* gnomefreak cant. and i dont remember how but its per client
<AlexC_> for xchat,
<gnomefreak> AlexC_: it should be in the setting/prefferences
<atoponce> /ignore #channel JOINS PARTS QUITS   for the irssi client
<atoponce> i would imagine the syntax would be fairly similar for other clients
<gnomefreak> AlexC_: /help ignore   might give you something per client
<Hobbsee> the trouble with not having !factoid | foo anymore is that people dont know about privmsg's
<AlexC_> exactly,
<gnomefreak> Hobbsee: well thats why we use !bleh > user  user please see pm
<AlexC_> not everyone knows what a PM is though,
<gnomefreak> than they ask
<Hobbsee> and dont read
<LjL> gnomefreak: no, *i* use that, *you* shamelessly rip off. anyway, yes :P
<atoponce> i'm still not convinced, though, that an unidentified or unregistered nick will get the pm
<LjL> atoponce: they will
<gnomefreak> LjL: alot of us use it
<LjL> atoponce: unreggeds can't *send* messages (and they can send them to ubotu anyway)
<LjL> gnomefreak: yeah, but you all just started copying me :)
* gnomefreak doesnt use it that much because ive been too busy to hang out in #ubuntu
<gnomefreak> LjL: yes we did ;)
<AlexC_> or is 'ubuntu too busy for you :P
<gnomefreak> AlexC_: nope you can stick 2000+ people and its not too busy for me
<AlexC_> gnomefreak: are you super-human?
* gnomefreak has never had problems following user questions
<gnomefreak> AlexC_: you work with 1 or 2 people at a time dont worry about rest
<gnomefreak> when your done move to another 1 or 2
<gnomefreak> dont try to help 30 people at once
<gnomefreak> btw what happened to using #ubuntu8-classroom for more in depth issues?
<gnomefreak> -8
<atoponce> tell the person your chatting with to highlight your nick too. that helps a ton
<nalioth> gnomefreak: jrib drags folks to -classroom all the time
<AlexC_> ha, I never get called AlexC_ !
<Hobbsee> gnomefreak: hasnt been used recently, for a class
<nalioth> i do on occasion
<Hobbsee> atoponce: they dont realise it's a highlight
<AlexC_> it's either Alex, Alex_C AlexC or Axle
<gnomefreak> well there is another option instead of opening another channel :)
<atoponce> Hobbsee: i know. that, and tab completing too. :)
<atoponce> the two great mysteries of irc
<Hobbsee> yep
<nzk> Who highlighted me? My backscroll is short and it doesnt show the message :\
<AlexC_> I don't know how hard it would be, if it's even possible and it's probably a mad idea, but hey! ideas usually are mad. how about changing the way the IRC channel works for #ubuntu and instead develop some kind of .... ticket system, users wont initialily be able to talk and they'll need to "open a ticket", users who are then free could view all tickets and respond to the user - mad idea ... just trying to think of other
<AlexC_> ways that it isn't done currently,
<atoponce> nzk: Seveas highlighted you, saying "nzk, a *second* chance? You've already had more than that"
<nzk> I've only had one chance
<nzk> For #ubuntu as far as I recall
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v PriceChild]  by ChanServ
<ikonia> AlexC_: have you found #ubuntu a bit "out of control" in the last day or so in terms of sheer volume ?
<AlexC_> ikonia: out of control :P you could say that
<AlexC_> and it's increasing 300-400 users each release,
<ikonia> AlexC_: its getting a bit hard to actually follow the questions your answering
<AlexC_> it sure is, something needs to be done about it
<ikonia> I noted this to the guys the other day, they seem pretty aware of it
<ikonia> I agree
<PriceChild> !test
<ubotu> Failed
<ikonia> Seveas mentioned that the irc team where being voted on shortly and there would be potentially to look and discuss issues after that
<PriceChild> ikonia, the irc council "will" be approved at UDS. Then it will be more formal to discuss things like that.
<ikonia> PriceChild: thats the correct way to say what I was poorly saying
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v mneptok]  by ChanServ
<apokryphos> making multiple #ubuntus won't really be an option
<apokryphos> demarcating things into specific areas of help _might_ be, but it has to be considered carefully
<ikonia> apokryphos: nah, that discussion was pretty much exausted
<atoponce> honestly, i don't find #ubuntu *that* bad
<PriceChild> Once its calmed down after the initial release I doubt there will be more people talking that before.
<apokryphos> me too, but I can't be sure that it's not just me being used to it 8)
<apokryphos> I don't think the issue has been raised in here more than a couple of times
<ikonia> perhaps I'm being too picky
* PriceChild wonders if !aptitude should be changed seen as apt is now trying to be clever" in the same way...
<atoponce> there are avenues to explore to help those are are there to help others, and those who need help, that do not involve splitting the channel
<jrib> PriceChild: it was kind of dumb in edgy.  I remember seeing some bugs about it, do you know if that was worked on?
<atoponce> maybe these could be documented on the wiki, and elsewhere where #ubuntu is mentioned
<apokryphos> !support | atoponce
<ubotu> atoponce: support is The official ubuntu support channel is #ubuntu. Also see http://ubuntu.com/support and http://ubuntuforums.org
<atoponce> apokryphos: 
<apokryphos> not utf-8?
<atoponce> it's utf-8. katakana character
<apokryphos> hm, this irssi might be borked
<atoponce> might be your terminal too
<jrib> /set term_charset ?
<apokryphos> jrib: it's also a dated version :o
<atoponce> /set term_charset UTF-8
<apokryphos> dated version, like I said; the setting must've changed
<apokryphos> 09:52:46 -!- Irssi: Unknown setting term_charset
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v ompaul]  by ChanServ
<nzk> I think I have a good deal...
<nzk> If I help out the ubuntu project in some way, can I get unbanned?
<gnomefreak> nzk: your gonna have to wait until seveas decides to unban you.
<nzk> Aww, its been almost a year. How much longer (estimated) so I have to wait?
<AlexC_> wow a year?
<AlexC_> what the hell did you do? =D
<nzk> I don't even remember
<AlexC_> haha
<nzk> I trolled, but I don't recall the specifics
<apokryphos> a lot of bad stuff; I don't believe it's been a year yet
<nzk> 8 months
<nzk> *almost* a year
<nalioth> AlexC_: he's a repeat offender
<apokryphos> vague quantifier, great
<AlexC_> I think we should burn him at the stake?
<AlexC_> I have my pitchfork ready,
<nzk> But I did all my trolling before I got Ubuntu, and now I actually *need* the channel, but Sevais wont unban me still.
<apokryphos> 'and now I actually *need* the channel' -- pretty irrelevant
<AlexC_> maybe that'll make you think next time before you troll =)
<AlexC_> but 8 month ban .... that's a bit over the top
<nzk> AlexC_, I hate it when people say that
<nzk> Do you honestly thing I could account for every single possible outcome ever?
<nzk> *think
<AlexC_> well if you troll, what do you expect?
<AlexC_> us to give you all our hidden gold and let you do what the hell you want? =D (no you cant have my gold .. it's mine)
<nzk> Its not like I was hacking or being rude to the ops
<AlexC_> trolling, is being rude
* apokryphos sighs
<apokryphos> ubotu: btlogin
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about btlogin - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<AlexC_> trolling is also against the rules, nzk - if you break the rules you get punished *sharpens pitchfork*
<apokryphos> AlexC_: no, we (and at least I) don't generally use bans for punitive reasons; they're editorial decisions, IMO
<AlexC_> I have no idea on the details of what nzk did, though all I'm saying is breaking the rules is breaking the rules
* nzk is annoyed
<nzk> Fine, I'll be back in a few months
<atoponce> fine
<AlexC_> bye
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v PriceChild]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v PriceChild]  by ChanServ
<ariks> can i get into ubuntu now? i connected using port 8001
<nalioth> ariks: join me in #moderation, please
<nalioth> ariks: you're good to go now, thanks for your patience
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v jrib]  by ChanServ
<ariks> ok, i'm in. thanks
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Burgundavia]  by ChanServ
<jeffwheeler> Uh, I was sent here in regards being "tested" for a router bug, from #ubuntu-read-topic?
<LjL> jeffwheeler: sure, join ##ljl please
<ubotu> In #kubuntu, Lars_G said: ubotu: if the hdd is there, try with sudo.
<Vorian> back
<Vorian> or use / next time Vorian you fool!
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Burgundavia]  by ChanServ
<jrib> LjL: I'm wondering how you manage that.  Do you have to look at the list and type in the names manually or?
<LjL> jrib: yeah, which is why i overlapped with pricechild - i keep the window scrolled up. but i do have an alias for forwarding *and* kicking in one command
<mc44> kicking :(
<mc44> lots of horrible red lines :s
<LjL> mc44: not you, for a change
<mc44> why not remove?
<PriceChild> mc44, it triggers autorejoins if they have them
<LjL> mc44: because i *want* their autorejoin scripts to trigger
<PriceChild> (kicks do)
<mc44> ah ok
<LjL> mc44: i know some people have autorejoin on remove too, *cough*, but most don't
* mc44 whistles innocently
<GazzaK> hehe
* GazzaK hides
<phaedrussss> ello...can i be tested for the router exploit?
<PriceChild> phaedrussss, /join #phaedrussss please
<PriceChild> phaedrussss, you may rejoin #ubuntu
<phaedrussss> thanks for yuor help
<LjL> hey, is the fact that #ubuntu+1 is invite only accidental...?
<LjL> i thought we opened it
<PriceChild> odd...
<LjL> quite...
<LjL> there's no +i mlock that i can see
<LjL> and it was quite positively open yesterday
<LjL> and there's still people in there
<LjL> i'll -i
<LjL> !ops
<ubotu> Help! Mez, LjL, elkbuntu, imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, ompaul, Madpilot, Burgundavia, Seveas, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal or mneptok
<ubotu> LjL called the ops in #ubuntu-ops
<jenda> huh
<LjL> is there a reason why #ubuntu+1 was +i, or was that a mistake?
<Seveas> probably a mistake
<LjL> oik
<Seveas> gutsy is open :)
<Seveas> (has only a toolchain so far, so breakage will ensue)
<LjL> it's been +i all day i guess
<mc44> if not very functional :)
<LjL> i never noticed i hadn't autojoined =)
* jrib "upgrades"
<Seveas> I autojoin anyway thanks to chanserv.py :)
<apokryphos> it's on purpose I think; didn't nalioth mention something like that?
<PriceChild> chanserv.py didn't autojoin me... :(
<LjL> heh well seveas, that way theoretically you should notice *even less* that it's +i =)  but i'm stoned enough to not even notice there's a missing channel in my list
<LjL> apparently
* mc44 wants some of what LjL is smoking
<LjL> mc44: you can get it, it's old holborn, made in the UK. you just pay it thrice the price i pay it here :P
<gnomefreak> someone set +i yesterday
<gnomefreak> anyone have the register command handy its not /msg ubotu register nick password
<PriceChild> no "nick"
<gnomefreak> thats what i just had him try. wiki needs to be fixed
<PriceChild> /msg nickserv help identify :)
<gnomefreak> not that
<gnomefreak> PriceChild: register with ubotu
<PriceChild> ahhh
<PriceChild> I'd guess the same with ubotu... I can't remember.
<gnomefreak> its not
<apokryphos> eh?
<Burgundavia> http://www.google.com/trends?q=ubuntu%2Cdebian%2Cfedora%2Cnovell%2Csuse&ctab=0&geo=all&date=all
<apokryphos> to identify with the bot just /msg ubotu login
<Burgundavia> wrong chan
<gnomefreak> apokryphos: register
<mc44> Burgundavia: still good to know :)
<gnomefreak> the commands /msg ubotu register nick password and /msg ubotu register password dont work
<apokryphos> gnomefreak: /msg ubotu login
<gnomefreak> apokryphos: but he needs to register before i can give him rights to log in
<apokryphos> anyhow, that must mean that ubuntu is 5 times as widely used as redhat, I'm sure ;-)
<apokryphos> gnomefreak: /msg ubotu register nickname password
<Seveas> http://blogs.ubuntu-nl.org/dennis/files/2007/04/imgp0401.JPG
<gnomefreak> apokryphos: doesnt work
<Seveas> work area :)
<apokryphos> unfortunately supybot doesn't have a proper method for freenode identification, yet
<apokryphos> gnomefreak: I'm pretty sure that one should... what does it say?
<Seveas> apokryphos, ubotu has :)
<gnomefreak> tried with and withoutt nick
<Seveas> gnomefreak, @register is disabled
<Seveas> @enable register
<apokryphos> oh?
<ubotu> OK
<Seveas> gnomefreak, try now :)
<ubotu> In #ubuntu-mozillateam, asac said: ubotu: forget it
<Seveas> LOL :)
<jrib> heh
<gnomefreak> ok having him
<gnomefreak> ok he got it now i have to add him
<gnomefreak> ty Seveas
<Seveas> @disable register
<ubotu> OK
<Seveas> @addeditor asac
<ubotu> OK
<apokryphos> why is it disabled?
<Seveas> there's usually no need to register :)
<apokryphos> sometimes there is
<Seveas> then I can enable it :D
<jrib> he likes to be bugged, watch: Seveas can I register?
<Seveas> jrib, you don't need to
<Seveas> you're in the ops team on launchpad
<jrib> ah
<Seveas> use @login to log in
<Seveas> uses freenode auth.
<jrib> thanks
<Seveas> @addeditor jrib
<ubotu> OK
<apokryphos> Seveas: but why not always leave it enabled? ;-)
<Seveas> I had a reason for that
<Seveas> forgot it though
<apokryphos> heh
<apokryphos> anyone can register, but it's not like they can do anything
<Seveas> but I know there is a reason!
<Seveas> anyway
* tsmithe is registered, even
<Seveas> http://blogs.ubuntu-nl.org/dennis/files/2007/04/imgp0401.JPG
* apokryphos fires up beagle for Seveas' brain
<Seveas> 7 ubuntu machines on 60 m^2
<Seveas> apokryphos, I prefer tracker
<apokryphos> wow
<tsmithe> night egg-chair you got there, Seveas
<Seveas> apokryphos, and in the picture are only 4 of them, on 4 m^2 :)
<Seveas> tsmithe, skruvstra from ikea ;)
<tsmithe> hehe
* apokryphos wishes for a nicer server to run/have
* Seveas finally has a nice one
<Seveas> sits in the kitchen
<Seveas> next to where the kit poops
<Seveas> kitten*
<PriceChild> lovely...
<Seveas> hi PriceChild :)
<PriceChild> Hello Seveas, how are you? :)
<Seveas> not bad
<Seveas> doing s/windows/ubuntu/ on a machine so I'm happy :)
<apokryphos> would be nice to have one to run a build service :P
<Seveas> apokryphos, hehe
<Seveas> I need a 64 bit machine for buildd purposes
<apokryphos> Seveas: I'm very serious -- post a blog entry about donations, I'm sure people will cough up 8)
<Seveas> neh
<Seveas> my gf will get mad at me if i bring another pc in
<jrib> why do you need so many?
<Seveas> so it'd have to be a 64bit 1u/2u machine to store somewhere
<apokryphos> heh
* mc44 donates some fluff and a button
<Seveas> and then she gets mad because I spend too much on colo
<apokryphos> Seveas: ditch the 32bit
<Seveas> jrib, 1 for her, 1 server, personal laptop, work laptop, old (almost dead) laptop still running hoary, old server running as backup
<apokryphos> Seveas: still, I'm beating you with computers in one house ;-)
* apokryphos counts
<Seveas> apokryphos, my house is smaller :p
<apokryphos> 5 desktops, 3 laptops
<Seveas> apokryphos, and i have an n770 (debian) and an asus router (linux 2.4)
<apokryphos> yeah, our house is quite big fortunately. 8 people :)
<Seveas> 2 people and a cat :)
<PriceChild> You know when you have too many computers when you have to take a moment to count them apokryphos... :)
<Seveas> PriceChild, :p
<mc44> Seveas: you should get canonical to pay for your colo :)
<Seveas> hehe
<PriceChild> I'm being silly... what is "colo"?
<Seveas> colocation
<apokryphos> I'd quite like to set icecream up, though it'd have very little real use for me
<Seveas> putting your 1u/2u/4u machine somewhere in a rack and paying for that
<Seveas> apokryphos, icecream?
<PriceChild> apokryphos, I want to say "vanilla"?
<Seveas> vanilla or strawberry?
<Seveas> PriceChild, :p
<PriceChild> :)
<apokryphos> Seveas: http://en.opensuse.org/Icecream
<crazytales2> Can somebody unban me from #ubuntu-offtopic ?
* PriceChild tries to think of some other flavour with computery links...
<crazytales2> It's been since several weeks now.
<apokryphos> make my compiles finish in a few seconds by stealing my family's cpu ;)
<Seveas> apokryphos, meh, distcc + falcon-buildd is enough :)
<apokryphos> a lot of devs set it up at meets; more popular in KDE though than GNOME I see
* apokryphos needs to try falcon some time soon
<apokryphos> looks fun
* crazytales2 pokes apokryphos , PriceChild 
<Seveas> crazytales2, you don't dare to poke me?
<apokryphos> @lart crazytales2
* ubotu forces crazytales2 to use perl for 3 weeks
* crazytales2 pokes seveas as well
<apokryphos> 3 weeks? These larts are getting more and more anti-coc by the day
<crazytales2> (:
<tsmithe> !coc-jbj | apokryphos
<ubotu> apokryphos: a/s/l?
<apokryphos> heh
<PriceChild> tsmithe, that's disgusting
<apokryphos> !-coc-jpj
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about coc-jpj - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Seveas> jbj
<apokryphos> !-coc-jbj
<ubotu> coc-jbj has no aliases - added by Seveas on 2007-03-27 17:37:09
<Seveas> is disgusting
* apokryphos wonders why jbj
<crazytales2> Seveas: May you unban me from #ubuntu-offtopic ? It's been several weeks now, for sending one notice to the channel.
<Seveas> Joel Bryan Juliano
<tsmithe> the infamous planet ubuntu
<tsmithe> *post
<Seveas> crazytales2, I'd have to look at the bantracker and it's 00:25 here and i'm not sober
<Seveas> Don't think it'll happen
<crazytales2> Ever?
#ubuntu-ops 2008-04-14
<LjL> anybody has an expedient interface to moving a locobot? :)
<Seeker`> LjL: huh?
<LjL> Seeker`: i need locobot_1 moved from #ubuntu.tr to #ubuntu-tr
<Piero_Scarufii> how can i test if i am still using the 8001 port?
<Piero_Scarufii> #ubuntu-read-topic < test me failed in there
<PriceChild> Piero_Scarufii: its in your client settings
<LjL> Piero_Scarufii: type "test me" again now
<Piero_Scarufii> test me
<LjL> in the other channel
<Piero_Scarufii> ok ty
<LjL> you're connected to the right port
<Piero_Scarufii> ty
<Seeker`> LjL: ban-forward?
<LjL> might not necessarily work, never tested
<LjL> (or well, maybe i have, but don't remember the outcome)
<Seeker`> surely the server pulls you to the new channel?
<Seeker`> i suppose the bot would have to have autorejoin on 
<LjL> Seeker`: there's a mode that stops that
<LjL> and i don't know if it has autorejoin
<LjL> anyway, we'll see in a moment
<LjL> the contact just said he's moving anyway
<Piero_Scarufii> LjL oh btw i think i still owe you an apology for the other day
<Piero_Scarufii> sorry
<LjL> Piero_Scarufii: it's ok, but try to keep your cool and read instructions, next time. people aren't necessarily out to get you.
<Piero_Scarufii> ok ty
<LjL> Seeker`: it moved with a kickforward
<LjL> still they should be notified (but no hurry at this point)
<Seeker`> yeah
<Seeker`> cool
<Seeker`> How do you do a kickforward?
<PriceChild> Seeker`: /mode +b *!*@*!#channel
<PriceChild> as well as a kick (will trigger autorejoin occasionally.. wheras removes don't)
<LjL> well yeah
<Seeker`> so a banforward and kick
<LjL> though in this case what i actually meant was that we set +if and kicked
<Seeker`> ah, ok
<LjL> oh wonderful, there is also #ubuntuturkiye, #kubuntu-turkiye and #ubuntu-turkiye
<LjL> they are an approved loco team according to the wiki, but i can't see any launchpad page
<Seeker`> Who added them to the wiki page?
<LjL> lemme see
<LjL> [01:30:55] <heartsmagic> ok, #ubuntu-tr and #ubuntuturkiye, #kubuntu-turkiye is our channels as kubuntu-tr.org and ubuntu-tr.org
<LjL> [01:31:05] <heartsmagic> but #ubuntu.tr does not belong to us
<LjL> but there was a locobot in #ubuntu.tr.
<Seeker`> that sounds like a fun mess to sort out
<LjL> ok, posting here for my own clarification too
<LjL> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LoCoTeamList?action=recall&rev=850 had
<LjL> (on 20 March 2008)
<LjL> Turkey    Ubuntuturkey   TurkishTeam    #ubuntuturkiye [MAILTO]   ubuntu AT ubuntu DASH tr DOT info [WWW]   http://www.ubuntu-tr.info  [WWW]   http://www.ubuntu-tr.info 
<LjL> in the UNapproved teams list
<LjL> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LoCoTeamList?action=recall&rev=852
<LjL> (26 March 2008) had
<LjL> Turkey    Ubuntuturkey   TurkishTeam    #ubuntuturkiye [MAILTO]   lists AT ubuntu DASH tr DOT org [WWW]   http://www.ubuntu-tr.org [WWW]   http://www.ubuntu-tr.org 
<LjL> raptoid (channel contact for #ubuntu.tr and now #ubuntu-tr) told me: [00:58:28] <raptoid> http://www.ubuntu-tr.info - ubuntu offical turkish web zone
<Seeker`> seems like a bit of a conflict
<LjL> the Launchpad page for those claiming to be the approved team on the wiki is https://launchpad.net/~turkishteam
<LjL> the currently active channel is #kubuntu-turkiye
<Seeker`> you should speak to the "contact" there then
<LjL> which is also given as their channel at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/TurkishTeam - which is the page linked to from the approved teams list
<LjL> rather, i think i need to look at CC meeting logs
<LjL> i don't think i see the approval of any turkish team by the CC, at least during 2007 and 2008
<Seeker`> I cant find any instances of "turk" in the CC logs since June
<LjL> same
<Seeker`> LjL: Can't see any references to "turk" in any of the CC logs here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LoCoTeamList?action=fullsearch&context=180&value=Meeting+logs&titlesearch=Titles
<LjL> uhm, the last message is a bit of a relief... if it's true
<LjL> (in -irc i mean)
<Seeker`> LjL: When was the last CC meeting?
<LjL> Seeker`, that i can see, 21 february
<LjL> unless someone had the bright idea of setting a date on the wiki without commenting on the edit :)
<Seeker`> LjL: Just checked through mootbot logs for meetings recorded through it since that date in -meeting, and there wasn't anything related to the CC
<LjL> i'll check irclogs for that date... perhaps it wasn't transcribed
<LjL> i really see nothing about it
<Seeker`> as them if they cant point you to a log
<Seeker`> s/as/ask
<LjL> Seeker`: well, he said he "thinks" so, so i doubt he'd have it. he's not the team contact anyway
<LjL> oh, the contact is online now
<Seeker`> LjL: The last CC meeting that ausimage is aware of is Feb 21st
<Seeker`> and he watches out for that sort of thing to do minutes etc.
<LjL> the wiki changes were done by "Ubuntuturkey", would seem like a fictious user representing the team
<Seeker`> hmm
<Seeker`> interesting
<Seeker`> I wouldn't have thought that faking approval was something people would do
<Myrtti> what's this tobmaif feller
<LjL> note that both #ubuntu.tr and #ubuntu-tr are much older than these people's channels
<Myrtti> a bot?
<Myrtti> look at the ident
<Seeker`> Myrtti: where?
<Myrtti> tobmaif fiambot
<Myrtti> -ot
<LjL> hmmmm
<LjL> [02:19:27] [CTCP] Sending CTCP-VERSION request to tobmaif.
<Seeker`> Myrtti: looks spammy to me
<LjL> [02:19:28] [CTCP] Received CTCP-VERSION reply from tobmaif: BitchX-1.1-final+ by panasync - Linux 2.6.20-BT-PwnSauce-NOSMP : Keep it to yourself!.
<Myrtti> aham.
<Myrtti> *shrug*
<LjL> PriceChild, elkbuntu, nalioth: look at what i posted above and in #ubuntu-locoteams (tidier), and the discussion in #ubuntu-irc... i think we might want to write to the cc for clarification?
<LjL> note i haven't had any complaints coming from either channel. only, the #ubuntu.tr (now #ubuntu-tr, since that redirected there anyway) contact, "Raptoid", responded to one of my old memoservs sent to channel contacts
<Seeker`> anyone staff-ish about?
<LjL> (ping myrtti, nickrud) removed ban on "tobmaif" (bas1-toronto35-1279337097.dsl.bell.ca) from #ubuntu, -offtopic and +1 as they were k-lined
<ubotu> stdin called the ops in #ubuntu (kalow)
<Myrtti> LjL: ok
<Myrtti> ^____o fat_rat on -ot
<jpatrick> Hobbsee: who's eagles?
<Hobbsee> jpatrick: a clueless guy.  was in there july or so of last year, too
<Hobbsee> jpatrick: he tried recommending a windows-only, propriatory debugger to the people of #ubuntu-devel, as he didn't think we had good enough debuggers in ubuntu.
<jpatrick> Hobbsee: /me didn't know, sorry :)
<Hobbsee> among other general rubbish
<Hobbsee> jpatrick: no problem.  most people are lucky enough not to need to
<Hobbsee> jpatrick: he really couldn't see why this might be a bad thing to do, either.
<Myrtti> :-D
<Hobbsee> jpatrick: i probably *shouldn't* keep taking the piss out of him, and should just quiet him, as he clearly hasn't learned, but i can't really ban people just for being annoying.
<Hobbsee> jpatrick: it's one of those who we know isn't going to get any better, still hasn't learned from last time, but hasn't really done enough to warrant a channel ban, apart from being annoying.
<jpatrick> Hobbsee: you mean the eagles in #k-devel?
<Hobbsee> so, until he's clearly obstructive to the channel's aims, my hands are pretty much tied there.
<Hobbsee> jpatrick: yeah
<jpatrick> Hobbsee: seems to be asking normal devel questions to me..
<Hobbsee> jpatrick: you'll see.
<Hobbsee> jpatrick: the whole "lack of using information he's been given" will become apparent, if not already.
<jpatrick> Hobbsee: I see.
<Hobbsee> unless i'm completely and utterly wrong, and he has changed, even though his behaviour so far hasn't indicated that
 * Jucato is surprised Hobbsee hasn't !msgthebot on eagles yet :)
<Hobbsee> Jucato: i've been playing in #leifswolfbot, so have been ignoring him.
<Jucato> O.o
<Jucato> :D
<Hobbsee> it's fun!
<Dave2> that damn #leifswolfbot, encouraging people to use bot commands in chan. ahem.
<Hobbsee> hehe
<ikonia> heads up on falco - know bot abuser
<ikonia> in #ubuntu
<ubotu> In ubotu, Evil-MoBo said: what is the server channel
<Pici> !bot > evil-mobo
<Pici> !ot > evil-mobo
<ikonia> morning ompaul 
<ompaul> ikonia, how do
<Seeker`> rZog: Can we help you?
<ompaul> !test
<ubotu> Failed.
<ompaul> %test
<ompaul> @test
<ompaul> rZog, you have joined #ubuntu-ops
<ompaul> rZog, on the basis that you are here - let me help you - your quit message is unacceptable for a #ubuntu* channel
<ompaul> I am going to remove you from here - you can come back when you want to talk
<ikonia_> LjL: are you there 
<ikonia> ughh
<ikonia> sorry
<Seeker`> ikonia: having fun with your connection?
<ikonia> Seeker`: for some reason screen hung until I recovered my nick, then it came back to lfe
<ikonia> life
<Seeker`> :/
<LjL> meh
<LjL> kde-guidance - Readded kubuntu_30_displayconfig_no_xorg_correct_detection.patch which doesn't break the api.
<LjL> it had been reverted yesterday with an angry changelog
<LjL> now we have edit wars on core package?
<LjL> do they realize that plenty of people are using hardy and looking at these changelogs?
<Seeker`> woo! edit wars! :P
<Seeker`> LjL: link?
<LjL> Seeker`: no idea about the link, this is from apt-listchanges when upgrading
<LjL> they do link to bug https://launchpad.net/bugs/203378
<ubotu2> launchpad bug 203378 in kde-guidance: "Guidance displayconfig does not automatically detect monitor config on systems with no xorg.conf" [Medium,Fix Released] 
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 203378 in kde-guidance "Guidance displayconfig does not automatically detect monitor config on systems with no xorg.conf" [Medium,Fix released] 
<LjL> anyway yesterday it was, basically, "Removing kubuntu_xorg_blah.patch because it breaks the API and is absolutely inappropriate just before a release, see bug # with about a hundred duplicates"
<ikonia> LjL: check memo serve, it's nothing major, but I don't know why it just came through now
<jpatrick> LjL: seems they're on about it in #ubuntu-devel
<LjL> which i don't have joined, thanks to my proxy
 * Hobbsee shakes her head.
<LjL> it's fine to disagree
<Hobbsee> [00:17] <Hobbsee> Riddell: oh, so the patch is actually different now, and doesn't come from andreas, but actually comes from ScottK instead?
<Hobbsee> [00:17] <Riddell> Hobbsee: it's different yes
<Hobbsee> [00:18] <Hobbsee> Riddell: various of us must have misread the changelog (0ubuntu15) that said the patch had been changed, not just readded.
<LjL> but hell why do you push arguments this blatantly on a changelog that every user sees, come on
<LjL> and while everyone's busy arguing whether something is appropriate or absolutely inappropriate before a release...
<LjL> nobody has looked at my little innocent bug about kbluetooth opening konqueror instead of dolphin when clicked on :(
<LjL> Seveas, you can join #ubuntu from that gateway, the bot didn't tell you because it isn't voiced
<Seveas> LjL, yeah it had me puzzled for a second
<Mez> LjL, but ... konqueror is SOOO much better than dolphin
 * Mez cant stand dolphin.
<Pici> I like dolphins. Flipper, and the mysql logo.
<Mez> The only time I need to use a file manager is when I need to do something like, transferring a file, whatever
<Mez> I likes my split screen too much
<Mez> and dolphin just takes up wAYYY too much screen real estate (and I'm on 3200x1200)
<Pici> Also, the talking dolphin from SeaQuest.
 * Mez feeds Pici a wet trout
<Myrtti> herring
 * Pici enjoys the trout more than he does KDE
<ubotu> FloodBot3 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (mass join)
<ubotu> FloodBot1 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (mass join)
<Pici> Hey, its not a false positive this time.
<Mez> !staff flood bots & mass PMs
<Dave2> yes, we know
<Pici> Hence the d-lines
<Mez> Dave2,  :D
<Pici> Thanks Dave2 & staff.
<Pici> er, and other staff ;)
 * Mez still has some nicks that werent dlined
<Mez> nvm.. they just got klined
<Mez> <yok> Sturmeh  Botnet  hi
<Mez> <Sturmeh> shh u
<Mez> o_O ?
<Pici> Yeah, I was watching that too
<Mez> yok = suspicious GECOS
<Pici> yes.
<Pici> Mez: I think Sturmeh just got dragged into the conversation unwillingly.
<Mez> I dunno - seems like yok was trying to say that sturmeh ran the bot attack... but thats my take
<Mez> grr
<Pici> +z, you read my mind.
 * Mez has a feeling yok is responsible for the botnet
<Mez> seeing as its running again
<Mez> * bilgebilge (n=Naz_34@88.234.141.234) has joined #ubuntu
<Mez> * sevtap_sex (n=Naz_34@88.234.141.234) has joined #ubuntu
<Pici> Unfortunately, theres no  concrete proof of that.
<Mez> I know... but It's a gut feeling
<Pici> Oh, I agree.
<Pici> 11:19:09 <?yok> Botnet and i am to work  you to want ?
<Mez> too fast for me
<Pici> Sounds like hes advertising his botnet to me.
<Mez> yup
<Mez> again no proof
<Mez> Dave2, ping
<Mez> #
<Mez> Dave2, can you read muted people as staff - or do you still need to be opped?
<Dave2> you still need to be opped.
<Dave2> (and the channel still needs to be +z)
<Mez> Dave2, I was asking -so you could see what this yop guy is saying. you mind me opping you in #ubuntu?
<Mez> dont think yop is gonna respond to me
<Pici> Mez: I'm going to deop, I have work to get done. 
<Dave2> hm, lemme see
<pat5star> hi, i'm banned from #kubuntu. is there web page someone can point me too so I can find out how to get unbanned, or is it just a matter of time?
<Mez> @btlogin
<Mez> pat5star, why were you banned?
<pat5star> Mez: probably because stupid sense of humour while drinking, most likely very deserved...think it happened last week
<pat5star> Mez: but I'm sorry and sober now, if that helps :)
 * Mez hmmles
<Mez> stdin, ping - your ban
<Mez> and Madpilot 
<Mez> you got 2 bans in half an hour - #ubuntu and #kubuntu
 * Mez reads logs
<pat5star> Mez: oh I just checked, you're right...I thought it was just #kubuntu, now that really sucks...I'm such an idiot
<Mez> pat5star, you were in #ubuntu giving advice for people to chmod -R 777 /
<Mez> :(
<ikonia> please deal with ok
<ikonia> yok
<pat5star> :(
<ikonia> thank you Mez 
<Pici> I'm just too slow today.
<Mez> and then you went into #kubuntu and asked how to fix your Windows Vista box that you blew up
<Mez> not exactly good behaviour
<ikonia> Pici: just today ;)
<pat5star> Mez: don't know who I have to explain too, but I usually help others (with good advice) on both those channels. I know that night I was drinking and being an idiot and I'm sorry. How long do I have to suffer the consequences for that?!
<Mez> You have to wait for MadPilot or stdin to get back I'm afraid
<pat5star> Mez: are they the only 2 who can unban me?
<Mez> they're the people who set the bans... so it's their decision when to remove them. That's generally how we work
<pat5star> Mez: and is it a permanent ban?
<pat5star> Mez: ok, last question. Do I just have to catch one of them in this channel someday, or can I email them or something?
<Mez> pat5star, *shrugs* I didnt place the ban. but I shouldn't think so. You're relatively new on the radar
<Mez> you can try emailing ubuntu-irc@lists.ubuntu.com if you want - that might get their attention. But I think it might be easier to catch them on here - or use memoserv
<pat5star> memoserv?
<pat5star> is that a channel?
<Mez> /msg memoserv help
<pat5star> Mez: ok, thx for all your help :)
<ikonia> can someone step in on gfetco in #ubuntu please
<hischild> can we please get some assistance in #ubuntu?
<ikonia> just trolling and trying to bait people
<ikonia> hischild: already asked
 * PriceChild looks
<hischild> ikonia, ok
 * hischild thansk PriceChild 
 * Pici was going to look
<ikonia> Pici: your not having a good day today
<PriceChild> ignore him for now
<Pici> *sigh*
<Pici> piss off is bad language?
<ikonia> bit rude in uk
<Mez> piss = a curse word
<Pici> Ah. Its not offensive in the US.
<Mez> Pici, it is here in the uk.
<Pici> Okay.
 * Mez hugs Pici 
<hischild> uhm i might be asking a bit to much, but he's starting to be a bit annoying IMO
<PriceChild> he'll run along in a sexon
<PriceChild> *second
<hischild> i thank you kindly
<ikonia> thank god
<Mez> PriceChild, freudian slip?
<Mez> >gfetco< Please understand that #ubuntu is a support channel for ubuntu only - please take off topic chatter ot #ubuntu-offtopic
<Mez> >gfetco< you have also been temporarily muted in #ubuntu while I talk to you
<hischild> that explains the sudden silence in there
<Mez> :D
<Myrtti> now he's in -ot...
<Myrtti> looking
<Mez> banforwarded to -ot
<Pici> why?
<hischild> refusing to listen?
<Mez> he was saying that he would still chatter in #ubuntu. and that he wanted to be there to annoy Pelo .. (?)
<Mez> so I've added a banforward and told him to come back to me in a couple of days and I'll think about letting him back into #ubuntu
<ikonia> ok, so as pelo's not even speaking he's come in with the intetion of trolling
 * ompaul wanders
<Mez> Note to ops. Use your judgement as to whether to let him in in a few days if I'm not here
<Pici> Hes not going to know hes banned if hes forwarded to -ot.
<Mez> I've told him that he's banforwarded to -ot and to come in here and ask in a few days
<ompaul> Mez, who?
<Mez> gfetco
<ompaul> translated into banned for life?
<ompaul> hehe
<ompaul> ok we see it
<Mez> ompaul, no - if he behaves, no problem letting him back in
<Mez> but ONLY if he behaves
<ompaul> behaves tends to be future tense - this calls for estimation I think we can do this
<Mez> ompaul, be nice
<Mez> ikonia, chill
 * ompaul wonders
<ikonia> this guys is clearly just making fun and baiting
<Pici> yes.
<Seeker`> why is he still there?
 * Mez believes in not acting too heavy handedly
<Seeker`> That is understandable, but when someone is clerly a troll
<Pici> imo this is being too lenient. 
<ikonia> it's disrupting the channel
<Seeker`> yeah, there is giving someone the benefit of the doubt, and then there is feeding the troll
<Mez> happy?
<ikonia> thanks
<Mez> <gfetco> Okay, I will change IP and then make new user
<Mez> <gfetco> :)
<Mez> <Mez> and get klined woo
<Mez> !staff | see above
<ubotu> see above: Hey nalioth, jenda, rob, SportChick, seanw, Dave2, Christel or Gary,  I could use a bit of your time :)
<Myrtti> isn't that a bit overboard
<Mez> Myrtti, ?
<ompaul> yes
<PriceChild> I thouhgt you quieted him?
<Mez> you missed most of it PriceChild 
<ompaul> Mez, you quite someone if he comes back you then shout for staff
<Mez> read backlog
<ompaul> Mez, you remove someone if he comes back you then shout for staff
<ompaul> you don't try to preempt it does not work that way
<Mez> apologies for the premature eja^Wstaff call then
<Myrtti> meh
<ompaul> not funny
 * Mez rolls eyes
<Myrtti> /me rolls thumbs
<ompaul> if the wind changes                   (now that is funny)
<Mez> uh?
<ompaul> if the wind changes you will be left like that  .......... spoof to stop kids from making faces
<Mez> ah.
<Mez> lol
<Mez> he's now flooding me
<PriceChild> Mez: /silence
<Mez> and excess flooded himself!
<Mez> woo
<Mez> PriceChild, I never /silence. I just ignore the window. Silence is bad, cause they might have a legit reason to contat you in future.
<Mez> and doesnt silence also silence them in channels too ?
<PriceChild> afaik silence does pms, ignore does pms and channels
<Mez> PriceChild, ah, I thought ignore had options 
<spb> ignore is a client function, so what it does depends on the client
<Mez> or maybe thats just xchat
<spb> silence just does privmsgs
<PriceChild> spb: to the rescue :)
<Mez> spb, thanks. Though I still dont like silence, as it has the potential to block things for the future. Unless it resets on quit ? :P
<spb> when you quit, your client structure is deallocated
<spb> along with the silence list
<Pici> I prefer to just ignore the window. I like to still have a log of whatever is being said even if I'm not responding.
<Myrtti> ops with ignore == really bad idea
<Pici> I mean visually ignore it, not /ignore
<Myrtti> yeah
 * Seeker` doesn't ignore anyone. Except Gary.
<Mez> yeah, same here.
<Seeker`> :P
 * Mez just doesnt reply
<Mez> fun to watch people getting frustrated though
<spb> you are such a troll
<Mez> spb, I love you too
<Myrtti> I once tried to ease the pain of watching what was goin on at #ubuntu and did /ignore #ubuntu joins parts quits
<Myrtti> it was a good idea until I removed a wrong person
<spb> that's why you use /kick
<Pici> I currently relocate my joins/parts/quits of ubuntu to a separate window.
<spb> or add an exception for parts with the message "requested by"
<Myrtti> it still made it difficult to follow through if the person rejonis
<Myrtti> rejoins, even
<spb> that's where you script it to not ignore joins from someone who was kicked in the last five minutes
<Myrtti> anyway, nicklist.pl does help a bit
<Myrtti> and I'm stressed out so I'm not at #ubuntu now at all
<jdong> ikonia: do you have access in #uf or is that a stupid question? :)
<ikonia> nope
<ikonia> ha ha, it would have been stupid
<ikonia> ;)
<jdong> I thought you had magical powers ;-)
<ikonia> ha ha ha
<ikonia> this discussion would have ended by now......
<eagles0513875> can someone tell me why i was banned from motu channel
<ompaul> eagles0513875, perhaps hang on a moment
<eagles0513875> ompaul: ty 
<ompaul> it appears you need to talk with Hobbsee perhaps you can come back later when Hobbsee is around 
<ompaul> eagles0513875, ^^ I can't locate the exact cause at this time - but can keep looking if you want
<eagles0513875> ompaul: i would like to be unbanned from the motu channel
<ompaul> not within my gift
<eagles0513875> who could i talk to about it cuz this is the first time after a long hiatus to be back on kubuntu and i need access to revu to upload fixed bugs
<Pici> eagles0513875: you'd need to talk to Hobbsee, ompaul just said that.
<PriceChild> eagles0513875: I'm pretty sure you can attatch debdiffs to bugs on launchpad still?
<ompaul> eagles0513875,  it appears you need to talk with Hobbsee as I said already
<eagles0513875> ok
<eagles0513875> PriceChild: ?
<eagles0513875> u referring to what im talking bout in dev channel PriceChild
<PriceChild> eagles0513875: pardon?
<eagles0513875> PriceChild> eagles0513875: I'm pretty sure you can attatch debdiffs to bugs on launchpad still?
<eagles0513875> is this in relation to my bug that im working on
<ompaul> eagles0513875, it is a comment on your current irc status and the fact it is not directly related to lp 
<eagles0513875> it is
<ompaul> eagles0513875, as I have already advised perhaps you would like to call back in a few hours when Hobbsee may address you on this matter directly
<eagles0513875> ompaul: ok
<ompaul> !idle | eagles0513875 
<ubotu> eagles0513875: Please keep in mind that this channel is for operator/abuse questions only, and we ask you to part when you have no further business here, in order to keep track of users with pending inquiries.
<eagles0513875> ok sry ompaul
<ompaul> security has failed keescook is in the house ;-)
 * ompaul awards self bad pun of the day 
<keescook> hi! can someone expire the "kees" nick for me, I'd like to start using it and it is passed the 60 day mark.
<keescook> heh
<ompaul> PriceChild, ^^ please help the nice man
<ompaul> Gary, ~^^ ditto
<ompaul> i.e. one of you please give the guy a helping whatsit
<PriceChild> keescook: please /nick kees
<PriceChild> kees: how long have you been watching it, waiting for it to pass? :)
<kees> PriceChild: about 2 years.  ;)
<PriceChild> kees: done
 * kees hugs PriceChild and ompaul 
<ompaul> kees, use the same password as you do for keescook
<ompaul> and linkz them
<kees> ompaul: cool, doing that now, thanks!
<kees> yay happy nick.  i'm outta here.  :)
<nickrud> nikrud wonders about people changing their nicks
<PriceChild> nickrud: wouldn't catch you doing that now would we?
<nickrud> I wasn't changing, only refining ;)
<ompaul> paging mneptok paging mneptok please pick up the nearest red phone 
<Myrtti> MNEPTOK!
<Myrtti> :->
<ompaul> now if that does not highlight him I don't know what will
<ompaul> Pici, is there a factoid for setting up server networking?
<Mez> !search server
<Mez> !search network
<ubotu> Found: aptproxy, ftpd, mldonkey, mda, smtp, teg, ubuntu-server, servergui, identify, compiz
<ubotu> Found: mldonkey, network manager, umode, scp, hacker, samba, network, freenode, hostname, network-manager
<Mez> ompaul, dont look like it - but I might be able to help?
<ompaul> (A) find me a network config for servers
<ompaul> (B) give me its address 
<ompaul> (C) we make a factoid
<ompaul> I have seen three requests for server configs today
<Mez> ompaul, depends on what you mean by "a network config"
<ompaul> get them up and running on some class of network so they can play with their apache or whatever ie interfaces setup with reasonable easy docs to follow
<ompaul> i.e. start with sudo dhclient and if that fails do this .... etc
 * ompaul searches the wiki for 
<ompaul> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ServerFaq/
<ompaul> wqoops
<Mez> ompaul, I can write a quick blog on setting up static interfaces if you want ?
<ompaul> if it is in the ubuntu space
<Mez> what you mean "in the ubuntu space" ?
<ompaul> .ubuntu-*.*
<Mez> ompaul - Im a little confused how a blog can be in the ubuntu space?
<Mez> (other than planet)
<ompaul> there ya go
<ompaul> that makes my day if it is on planet
<Mez> ompaul, of course it gets onto plane
 * Mez starts blogging
 * ompaul shouts out mneptok again
 * ompaul hops around on one foot and shouts mneptok 
<ompaul> that might get the message across
<Mez> want me to include ipv6 aswell?
<ompaul> start out with a full 4 
<ompaul> personally I would leave 6 to a whole other post
<Mez> hehe, but i
<Mez> ve been doing a lot of ipv6 ;
<Seeker`> There is a very short period of notice for the CC meeting
<Seeker`> Mez: IPv6 addresses are too long
<PriceChild> tomorrow...
<Mez> when is the CC meeting
<Mez> Seeker`, not neccesarily
<Seeker`> PriceChild: Exactly :)
<Mez> dig +short -t AAAA stupor.sourceguru.ne
<Mez> dig +short -t AAAA stupor.sourceguru.net
<Mez> argh
<Mez> 2001:ba8:1f1:f006::3
<Mez> thats my IPv6 address for one of my servers
<Mez> and Amaranth's website
<Seeker`> Mez: Its a bit more difficult than 192.168.0.55
<ompaul> but not an ipv4 and we want people to walk
<ompaul> remember most of them never installed a server before
<Seeker`> PriceChild: And I only found out cause popey pointed it out
<Mez> ompaul... aw :(
 * Seeker` considers adding an agenda item about the amount of notice given
<jussio1> Seeker`: unfortunately this happens a little too often for my liking... I almost missed my member application because of it. :/
<popey> subscribe to the page then
<ompaul> Mez, the reason I asked for one in the first place is that I have networks of machine providing services - but I know what I am doing (most of the time) - I am looking towards the raison d'etre of #ubuntu to help users get up on their feet
<ompaul> popey, we only see it on the day ;-) 
<Daviey> .. of edit
 * ompaul tapes popey up in the corner and gives him lots of guinness shhhhhh there
<Mez> ompaul, well, I'm currently writing about dhcp setup
<Mez> (the easiest)
<ompaul> Mez, yeap as I said walk not run ipv4 short steps work best
<popey> i knew about the cc meet because I subscribe to the page and hence get an email when it's edited
<popey> !wfm
<ubotu> Common Sense: Just because you can, does not mean you should (and especially recommend to others). Think before you do. "Works for me" does not mean it is ok. The latest version of everything is not always useful if you aim for stability. Please see http://geekosophical.net/random/worksforme/
 * Daviey thinks a CC meeting sooner rather than later is better.. before idiots continue to blog on some of the matters
<Seeker`> Daviey: A meeting is needed, however, there should be more than 19 hours notice
<popey> why?
<popey> it's a meeting for the cc
<Seeker`> popey: why do you insist on at least 1 weeks notice for -uk meetings?
<popey> because people are involved
<popey> there is no obligation for you to attend the cc meet
<Seeker`> there isn't an obligation for me to attend the -uk meetings
<popey> no, but there is more chance you'll have input
<popey> people like to sit in on the cc meet, but it's really designed for the cc (and people who have an interest in specific agenda items) 
<popey> which given the current agenda I guess you do :)
<Daviey> is it too late to add "fit for purpose" to the agenda?
<popey> about what?
<Myrtti> *sigh*
<Amaranth> @schedule
<ubotu> Schedule for Etc/UTC: 15 Apr 11:00: Community Council | 16 Apr 21:00: Server Team | 23 Apr 21:00: Server Team | 30 Apr 21:00: Server Team
<Amaranth> @schedule Chicago
<ubotu> Schedule for America/Chicago: 15 Apr 06:00: Community Council | 16 Apr 16:00: Server Team | 23 Apr 16:00: Server Team | 30 Apr 16:00: Server Team
<Amaranth> ouch
<Seeker`> Amaranth: You wont be getting up for the CC meeting?
<Myrtti> this blows
<Myrtti> not that I'd attend the meeting anyway
<Myrtti> but 19 hours in advance?
<Myrtti> damn
<ompaul> Seeker`, you get a point for that topic
<ompaul> hope you can make it to the meeting for it
<Seeker`> ompaul: I should be able to - no lectures till 2
<Seeker`> It depends on whether I wake up on time :)
<Seeker`> ompaul: you going to be there?
<ompaul> Seeker`, if I am alive enough 
<ompaul> I should make it
<Seeker`> I'm sure you know enough about the topic to talk about it if i'm not there :)
<ompaul> Seeker`, the other thing is that people should put on their applications for membership what their local free time is
<Seeker`> hmm
<ompaul> one thing being transcontinental but another to expect everyone else to be
<ompaul> TZs do count
<Seeker`> ompaul: but some poeple dont necessarily keep to their local timezone
<ompaul> Seeker`, and that can be worked in, people generally keep to some schedule
<Seeker`> However, if there were adequate notice, people could mark the agenda to say whether they can attend or not
<ompaul> yeap
<Mez> ompauil: http://www.sourceguru.net/archives/124
<Mez> ompaul, *
<ompaul> thanks
<ompaul> !server
<ubotu> Ubuntu Server Edition is a release of Ubuntu designed especially for server environments, including a server-specific !kernel and no !GUI. The install CD contains many server applications. Current !LTS version is 6.06. For more info see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ServerFaq/ - The #ubuntu-server channel provides specific support
<ompaul> !search network
<ubotu> Found: mldonkey, network manager, umode, scp, hacker, samba, network, freenode, hostname, network-manager
<ompaul> !network
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<Mez> gah, fecking wordpress deleteing my spaces
<ompaul> !server-network is <reply> if you want to set up networking on a ubuntu server this should help http://www.sourceguru.net/archives/124
<ubotu> I'll remember that, ompaul
<ompaul> Pici, ^^ care to alias that some smarter ways ;-)
<ompaul> I have to head off 
<ompaul> catch you all later
<elkbuntu> popey, people going up for membership are only eligible if they can drop whatever they're doing and rearrange their life at 19hrs notice? puhleaze
<Amaranth> elkbuntu: I got membership without going to the meeting, don't see why other people can't :)
<nickrud> 4 am?
<Seeker`> Amaranth: I thought you were meant to be there
<Amaranth> Seeker`: Yeah, you really are
<Amaranth> I think I'm the only one to get it without showing up
<Amaranth> Really funny, I was there for every meeting for like 6 months before that one and every meeting for a couple months after but I missed _that_ one
<Mez> Amaranth, it was amusing, but you had a great cheerleading crows
<Mez> crowd*
<PriceChild> Hmm I should probably get up earlyish tomorrow then..
<Seeker`> PriceChild: The meeting is getting close to my bedtime
<Mez> when is it tomorrow?
<PriceChild> Mez: midday
<Mez> PriceChild, our time? sweet - will drop in at work
<Mez> just after the mad bug rush
<ubotu> hwilde called the ops in #ubuntu ()
<LjL> don't have time to deal with the guy
<mneptok> i did
<nickrud> looks like the trolls are doing their beta testing
<mneptok> yeah. "yay." :/
#ubuntu-ops 2008-04-15
<ubotu> FloodBot2 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (exploit)
<ubotu> FloodBot1 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (exploit)
<ubotu> FloodBot3 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (exploit)
<LjL> !staff | spammers keep joining #ubuntu-unregged (since #ubuntu is +r)
<ubotu> spammers keep joining #ubuntu-unregged (since #ubuntu is +r): Hey nalioth, jenda, rob, SportChick, seanw, Dave2, Christel or Gary,  I could use a bit of your time :)
<ubotu> bazhang called the ops in #ubuntu (hoodieanon)
<Pici> Well.. I applied for membership.  They probably wont get to me since I did it late and its tomorrow, but it would mean a lot to me if one or some of you could cheer me on/vouch for me.
<Hobbsee> yay, Pici!
<Hobbsee> there's a CC meeting tomorrow?
<Pici> Hobbsee: I meant cheer me on at the meeting :p
<nickrud> Pici not a member, but I'll be there to cheer
<Hobbsee> hehe
<Pici> Yeah, it was announced today.
<Hobbsee> nice of them to actually email those involved, and tell us.
<mneptok> details, details.
<Hobbsee> yeah, i know.
<Hobbsee> nice of them to check if we could be there, too
<nickrud> the guy palatine has already said he can't
<Hobbsee> oh nice.
<mneptok> council people don't *have* lives outside Ubuntu. and if they do, i'm pretty sure it's against the CoC
<Hobbsee> mneptok: i'm not on their council.
<Hobbsee> nickrud: then i shouldn't be needed at the meeting
<nickrud> gonna be a dull meeting without you then
<Hobbsee> hah
<Hobbsee> well, it means that the CC won't care about hte irc council stuff, so none of us should need to be there
<Hobbsee> should be just memberships
<Hobbsee> [16:19] <elemjay> Latest Google Tech Talk on the future of Linux: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4A6ImflixL8
<Hobbsee> seems to be spamming
<ubotu> stdin called the ops in #ubuntu (stintage)
<ubotu> unop called the ops in #ubuntu (stintage)
<Myrtti> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=flCvt1LdQUg AWWWWWWW
<Myrtti> woops
<Myrtti> :-D
<jpatrick> damn all that "Update of "CommunityCouncil/..."" email flood..
<ompaul> jpatrick, that is not a flood
<jpatrick> ompaul: 'tis when it fills up me mail
<ompaul> jpatrick, what you got an 80k mailbox ;-)
 * ompaul runs
<jpatrick> no, long live disconnected IMAP
<Seeker`> jpatrick: where?
<jpatrick> Seeker`: where what?
<Seeker`> You mean update notifications for the wiki?
<jpatrick> yeah
<Amaranth> aww, no flamewar today
<Amaranth> heh, paladine wants the meeting to be rescheduled
<Amaranth> sure, we'll just ignore the 20 or so people on the list for membership and make them wait for you
<elkbuntu> fair enough though
<elkbuntu> Amaranth, the 20 or so people probably wont be able to make it anyway
<Myrtti> who thought there wouldn't be complaints about the schedule? really?
 * Amaranth raises his hand
<Myrtti> :-o
<elkbuntu> Amaranth, remind me again of the cutoff before meeting for changes to the agenda....
<Amaranth> I don't know anything about that stuff
<Amaranth> I just show up to interesting meetings
<nalioth> sacrifices need be made
<Myrtti> /me shuts up because it's not her business
<nalioth> if you put yourself on a TBA time/date meeting schedule, you need to be aware you might be missing sleep or work to make it
<elkbuntu> Amaranth, the council get peeved when people add items to the agenda <24hrs before the meeting. did setting the time of the meeting occur less than or more than that figure this time?
<Seeker`> elkbuntu: The cutoff was about 5 hours before they announced the meeting?
<elkbuntu> nalioth, and if others put us on it?
<elkbuntu> Seeker`, bingo.
<elkbuntu> since setting the time of a meeting is a change to the agenda...
 * Seeker` added an agenda item after the 24 hour cutoff :O
<ompaul> Seeker`, well it was about time someone did that meeting item
<elkbuntu> agreed
<nalioth> but paladine sat his hobby horse on the path weeks ago
<Myrtti> oh, my boss is going to apply for a membership
<Myrtti> woo for him
<ompaul> Seeker`, check your pm
<Myrtti> I guess I should too
<elkbuntu> nalioth, how on earth does that validate a meeting that nobody, including paladine who got in weeks ago, can make
<Myrtti> well, my team boss
<elkbuntu> nalioth, had he waited for the meeting announcement... he wouldnt have been able to add it anyway since it'd be past the 24hr cuttoff
<elkbuntu> Myrtti, ooh, who's you're boss?
<Myrtti> Mirv
<Myrtti> he's the head of the Finnish LoCo
<elkbuntu> oh nice
<Myrtti> also the pr person of Finnish Wikipedia and what not
<Myrtti> gnome localization head
<nalioth> elkbuntu: to my knowledge, quite a few of the meetings past have had their meeting times announced 24h in advance
<Myrtti> great person
<elkbuntu> nalioth, and this makes it right how?
<Amaranth> @schedule Chicago
<ubotu> Schedule for America/Chicago: 15 Apr 06:00: Community Council | 16 Apr 16:00: Server Team | 23 Apr 16:00: Server Team | 30 Apr 16:00: Server Team
<Myrtti> elkbuntu +1
<elkbuntu> thats like saying i can go commit $crime, because $crime has been done before.
<Daviey> It wouldn't suprise me if the CC are calling it earlier than they wanted to as the situation is getting out of hand
<elkbuntu> that's like a someone deciding to spam our channels, because they've seen spam in our channels before
<Amaranth> elkbuntu: no, it'd be the same person spamming the channels because he got away with it before
<elkbuntu> Daviey, if the situation is getting out of hand, they'd try their best to make it possible for an actual resolve
<elkbuntu> Amaranth, ah yes, thanks.
<Daviey> elkbuntu: i think that is what they are doing...
<nalioth> elkbuntu: i was not saying it was right or wrong
<elkbuntu> Daviey, then they're Doing It Wrong.
<Daviey> elkbuntu: and blogging about it helped?
<nalioth> elkbuntu: i was saying that if you're going to put your place on a meeting schedule where the date/time has not been announced, you _should_ expect to jump if necessary
<elkbuntu> Daviey, blogging about it helped relieve some of my pent up stress.
<Daviey> elkbuntu: blogging about it just exasperated the problem
<elkbuntu> Daviey, no, it didnt actually.
<Seeker`> ompaul: check your PM
<Mez> @schedule
<ubotu> Schedule for Etc/UTC: 15 Apr 11:00: Community Council | 16 Apr 21:00: Server Team | 23 Apr 21:00: Server Team | 30 Apr 21:00: Server Team
<Mez> @schedule London
<ubotu> Schedule for Europe/London: 15 Apr 12:00: Community Council | 16 Apr 22:00: Server Team | 23 Apr 22:00: Server Team | 30 Apr 22:00: Server Team
<jpatrick> hi Mez 
<Mez> hey jpatrick 
<Amaranth> lunchtime in the UK, seems like a sane time to have the meeting considering who is supposed to be involved
<Seeker`> what mailing list are CC meetings announced on?
<jpatrick> Seeker`: on the wiki
<Seeker`> Amaranth: Sadly Paladine cant make it because he has been invited to rant about privacy etc. in London
<Amaranth> surely even privacy kooks get lunchtime
<Seeker`> jpatrick: So it isn't possible to find out when previous meetings are announced?
<Myrtti> ....
<elkbuntu> they spend it whinging to each other
<elkbuntu> Seeker`, sure it is. revision history
<Seeker`> The revision history only goes back to January
<elkbuntu> well that's lame
<Amaranth> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MeetingLogs/CC
<Amaranth> logs show you when the meeting were
<Seeker`> Amaranth: I;m trying to find out how much notice there was 
<Amaranth> ah, you're screwed :P
<Seeker`> Amaranth: It would appear so
<elkbuntu> find someone who's subscribed
<mc44> ah, remember when CC meetings were every two weeks. Those were the days
<jpatrick> Seeker`: well, I got a ton of emails after the date placement..
<Seeker`> jpatrick: do you still have the emails from previous meetings?
<jpatrick> Seeker`: no
<jpatrick> "< ~aLone> hy, i need bugs, if u have, pm me, thx friend" - he appears to be repeating that in several channels (#u, and #freenode by what I can see) and his /whois is...
<jpatrick> hmm, did #kde too
<Mez> who's Paladine?
<Mez> I've never heard of that guy
<Seeker`> Mez: A guy from -uk
 * Mez still has never heard of him
<jpatrick> bloody Brits
<Seeker`> Surely you must have seen him ranting there over the past few months
<jpatrick> err, wait
<Mez> Seeker`, no... not at all.
<Seeker`> Mez: Wrote a 3 page essay on the HMRC child benifit data loss every time someone mentioned the government
<Seeker`> for about 3 months after it happened
<Seeker`> jpatrick: :P
<Mez> Seeker`, lol - I havent seen it
 * jpatrick waves to Seeker` 
<Mez> and jpatrick do you count yourself as a brit ?
 * Seeker` facedesks
<Mez> Pici, good luck for membership
<jpatrick> Mez: it was sarcastic :)
<Mez> jpatrick, I thought you lived in ireland?
<ompaul> Mez, he most certainly does not
<ompaul> see what thought did ;-)
 * Mez is confused then
 * ompaul runs
<Seeker`> jpatrick: whereabouts do you live?
<ompaul> as now
 * Mez trips ompaul over
 * ompaul falls upright
<ikonia> ompaul: hello
<ikonia> ompaul: sorry I missed you last night
<ompaul> ikonia, np
<ikonia> got home later than expected
<Mez> well, jpatrick is in ontario atm
<jpatrick> yep, virtually
<Mez> but where do you come from jpatrick ?
<jpatrick> Mez: south-east London, Blackheath, near Greenwich
<Mez> I coulda sworn you said Ireland
<jpatrick> Mez: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Blackheath,_London
<Mez> I know where it is :P
<PriceChild> an interesting start...
<jpatrick> what? all the members of staff /join'ing?
 * jpatrick hides
<PriceChild> I was referring to the no membership applications.
<Pici> hrm.
<nickrud> I got up for nothing then
<jpatrick> nickrud: I think they're on it now
<Pici> No, they're discussing delegating membership applciations to regional councils.
<Pici> I guess this means that I can go get some breakfast this morning.
<nickrud> rah rah Pici (said I would cheer)
<Pici> nickrud: Thanks ;D
<Mez> does CC no longer approve members?
<Pici> Appears that way.
<PriceChild> Its been the plan for months and months.
 * nickrud suggests that Pici suck up to PriceChild 
<Pici> nickrud: I'm not in Europe
<nickrud> oh, then no point in it ;)
<ompaul> Pici, nothing like a bit of misguided sucking up
<PriceChild> I think the point is having groups around the world for different timezones... No idea of the rules, but would think it a bit odd if you weren't allowed to come to a european one if the time suited you better.
<ubotu> murlidhar called the ops in #ubuntu ()
<elkbuntu> Mez, if it's at all possible could you please not send people trying to pick up to -ot without explaining they cant pick up in there either
<nickrud> lol
<Mez> elkbuntu, didnt think about that ;)
<elkbuntu> Mez, generally if someone is trollish, letting them know about -ot only doubles our workload :(
<elkbuntu> anyway, nite, behave
<Hobbsee> nalioth: you're lucky you're in such a job where you *can* move stuff around to get to meetings announced at the drop of a hat.
 * Mez hugs Hobbsee 
<nalioth> sometimes i have to meet from my vehicle
<Hobbsee> some of us don't even have the *internet* from our workplaces, let alone irc.
<nickrud> stone ages
<Hobbsee>  yeah well.
<Hobbsee> one of our ladies is going to throw another hissy fit soon, at actually having to use a computer with a mouse.
<Hobbsee> it's amusing.  at least she didn't hit us for laughing at her last time
<Pici> That sounds all too familiar.
<Hobbsee> what's amusing is that she's fine with the computers we normally use, which have a touchscreen.
<Hobbsee> it's the mouse that she actually has trouble with
<nickrud> must be too abstract, move hand->arrow moves
<Pici> We had the same problem here when we went from green screen terminals to real computers with terminal emulation software on them.
<Hobbsee> nickrud: something like that, yeah.
<Hobbsee> nickrud: i'm not exactly sure what it is
<nickrud> could simply be she has motor skills issues, hand to eye coordination
 * Hobbsee has been slowly instructing them that killing the power to the UPS, then turning it back on again is *not* a good way to reboot the machines.
<Hobbsee> she doesn't usually
 * nickrud thinks about going back to bed, getting another hour of sleep before work
<ubotu> In #ubuntu-irc, yann2 said: uBOTu-fr  is not under our control and I wouldn't feel cumfortable with it having a cloak...
<Pici> handled.
<ikonia> ["Press ALT+F4 to kick a random user..."]
<ikonia> best part message I've seen in ages
<PriceChild> I remember that was in the #ubuntu-offtopic topic a year or so ago.
<ikonia> actually made me laugh
<ikonia> it is a good one
<ompaul> except it bought a ban for the random user who used it as a quit message, iirc
<ikonia> flood bot is getting annoying now
<ikonia> two lines of text and it complaing
<ompaul> na count back and look at your total in 10 seconds
 * ompaul wonders if LjL is around
<LjL> yes, mom
<LjL> ent
 * ompaul has a suggestive mod for that ;-)
<ompaul> hahaha
<Myrtti> <3
<ikonia> ah so it works off lines in 10 seconds
<LjL> yes, the thing here is that you posted two consecutive lines, then another two before 10 seconds had passed after the first two
<ikonia> rather than continues lines
<LjL> no, not exactly
<Seeker`> @btlogin
<Seeker`> @btlogin
<Pici> LjL: All the member applications were deferred for the regional teams to deal with. So I guess that posting my application really late wasn't so bad after all.
<LjL> Pici: i'm aware
<Pici> LjL: Now you're aware again.
 * Mez growls at spb. You just turn up everywhere and type "fail" :(
<Mez> (usually at me!)
<spb> fail
<Mez> see! :(
 * Mez runs and hides
<Seveas> Mez, you fail
<ompaul> sudo apt-get install Mez --- fail
<ompaul> Mez, you should never ever have said that ;-)
<Mez> ?
<ompaul>  You just turn up everywhere and type "fail" :(
<ompaul> Mez, it can't have scrolled off your window yet?
<Mez> at home
<ompaul> ajj
<ompaul> ahh 
<Mez> the rest was at work
<ompaul> even
<ompaul> ack
<jussi01> Mez: I have the perfect factoid for you on my bot...
<ompaul> ohh ohhh
<jussi01> Mez: join #dib5sn if you care to see...
<ompaul> jussi01, dare we ask 
<ompaul> dare we join
<Seeker`> !Mez
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about mez - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Seeker`> !Mez is fail
<ubotu> In #ubuntu-ops, Seeker` said: !Mez is fail
 * ompaul looks at Seeker` 
<Seeker`> what?
<ompaul> na I won't add that but I think jussi01 has a great factoid
<jussi01> :P
<Seeker`> hmm, website spam in -meeting
<Seeker`> but the guy left
<Seeker`> might be worth a ban though, looking at the host
<jussi01> Seeker`: by which nick?
<ompaul> Seeker`, very few have access to that 
<Seeker`> -19:30:57- ~s~ uyriry686 > (n=ircap8@160.Red-88-18-16.staticIP.rima-tde.net) has joined #ubuntu-meeting
<ompaul> Seveas, ^^^
<Seeker`> -19:30:59- :uyriry686 : www.HOTTIES4FREE.tk XXX BRUNETTES
<Seeker`> -19:31:14- ~s~ uyriry686 < (n=ircap8@160.Red-88-18-16.staticIP.rima-tde.net) has left #ubuntu-meeting []
<ompaul> Gary, PriceChild nalioth ^^
<jussi01> Seeker`: i banned that guy in #u a few moments ago
<jdong> aww the website lied.
<jdong> they're blondes.
<Myrtti> /me smacks jdong 
<Seeker`> jdong: :'(
<Myrtti> /me smacks Seeker` too
<jdong> lol ;-)
<Seeker`> Myrtti: What is that for?
<jdong> oh did I pick the wrong hair color?
<jdong> well have my word it was completely arbitrary ;-)
<Seeker`> There isn't anything wrong with blondes, its just that we were promised Brunettes
<Myrtti> you keep on thinking about that while I load my emp cannon
<Seeker`> (did I dig myself out of that hole?)
<jdong> Seeker`: lol I think we're both in over our heads
<jdong> well as the American, I've got to point out there's bottles of chemicals that fix this problem ;-)
<jussi01> anyway, im off ofr a bit, catch you all later... Myrtti I expect to come back to the charred remains of Seeker` and jdong 
<Seeker`> :(
<Myrtti> you keep on beating the dead horse and you'll find yourself covered in maggots sooner or later
<jdong> as my death wish..... take over backports.... :D
 * Pici wonders what ammo the emp cannon actually has
<Pici> Not wondering too hard, mind you.
<Seeker`> well, emp = electro-magnetic pulse, so I'm guessing a big battery or something similar
<jdong> capacitor.
<jdong> at least I'd recommend using one
<jdong> I've built a mild version out of a car battery though
<jdong> it at least worked on RFID security badges
<jdong> (which doesn't say much)
<jdong> (I also don't recommend shorting 1000 cold cranking amp car batteries mind you...)
<Myrtti> which reminds me that I should order a new battery for my phone
<tonyyarusso> I want an emp cannon...
<tonyyarusso> Preferably one that could disable the computer running the fuel injection on cars, so when idiot drivers try to kill me I could take them off the road.
<jdong> tonyyarusso: they're making those :(
<jdong> tonyyarusso: 1000kW microwave waveguide thing
<tonyyarusso> jdong: WIll it be small enough to mount on my bike?
<jdong> tonyyarusso: it doesn't fit on a lincoln towncar currently
<jdong> so umm... work in progress
<tonyyarusso> bah
<Gary> anyone else get pm'd a : by funda_aciyoooo from #ubutnu
<Gary> erm, #Ubuntu even
<Pici> nope
<tonyyarusso> no
<Gary> oki, i'm special then
<Mez> Gary, spe-shal
<Gary> duuuur
<Mez> :P
<Gary> anyways, be aware it might be a bot, /whois looks dubious
<Gary> also <sevdaa911> Evde Tek Basýmayým Bana Arkadaþ Olmak Ýstiyorsan EEE@@eeklee eda1478@
<Gary> they be picking on me tonight
<Seeker`> Gary: I got that too
<Pici> I need to run to a meeting, but could someone keep an eye on killAnig in #u, I have a feeling he will be trouble, I already warned and removed him once.
<ompaul> Gary, <sevdaa911> Evde Tek Basýmayým Bana Arkadaþ Olmak Ýstiyorsan EEE€€eeklee eda1478@
<ompaul> gary you see the lag between you and me ;-)
<Gary> you got more EEEE's than me, meh
<Myrtti> /me peeks
<ompaul> gary please request the k train for that person ;-)
<Gary> it's so far a channel tissue :p
<ompaul> rioght so
<Gary> I can sort it if you likey
<Gary> let me at em?
<Seeker`> at what point does it become a staff issue?
<ompaul> well that person is not in #ubuntu
<ompaul>  / bot
<ompaul> and was not at the time of the message
<Gary> they were, and are not now, note the leave message :p
<ompaul> thank you
<Gary> 20:40 -!- sevdaa911 [n=ceren_ca@85.102.129.114] has quit [K-lined]
<ompaul> I noted
<Myrtti> what's that tor/regular/sid hostmask?
<Seeker`> 114.129.102.85.in-addr.arpa domain name pointer dsl85-102-33138.ttnet.net.tr.
<ompaul> Seeker`, dns fits a stereo type again
<Seeker`> oh?
<Seeker`> ompaul: ?
<ompaul> Seeker`,  turkish spam as opposed to a turkish spa
<Myrtti> I don't totally understand http://ubuntuultimateedition.blogspot.com/ what this link is, but whoever pasted it on #ubuntu, I removed
<Myrtti> seems like a spam to me
<ompaul> Myrtti, I think you are right
<Myrtti> referral junk I believe
<Myrtti> as it is
<tpw_rules> may i please be tested
<ompaul> tpw_rules, how can we help you?
<tpw_rules> i got a pm from that ompaul
<ompaul> you would you asked for a test
<tpw_rules> ah
<tpw_rules> still rejects me :(
<ompaul> tpw_rules, you are free to access the channel - it takes a while longer when I am at the controls ;-)
<tpw_rules> thanks
<ompaul> you are free to access that channel please leave here and -read-topic also thank you  ;-)
<ompaul> what is the protocol if you see one of the floodbots being stupid - you know it is just out of sync do you remove it from the channel and let it come back itself?
<Seveas> no
<Mez> PriceChild, LjL nalioth elkbuntu you have mail
 * nalioth usually does
 * Mez would appreciate any input before he mails that to the list
<Myrtti> hm, helping people in #ubuntu is actually quite relaxing
<Myrtti> I've forgotten that
<Mez> Myrtti, hehe - yeah... I try it in #freenode and #phpc to get rid of the headaches
 * Seeker` wonders what Mez is plotting :P
<Seeker`> it is dangerous if Mez has been thinking
<Mez> Seeker`, same as everyday - taking over the world
<Mez> Seeker`, and not always dangerous in a good way
 * Seeker` hums, "pinky and the brain brain brain brain"
 * Mez wonder who the brain is
<Mez> cause it aint me
<Seeker`> ME!
<Myrtti> [23:31] < baner> http://ircx.forum0.info/ <-- Free download games - programs -  hack tools - music - tutorials nice stay :)
<Seveas> <-- melani9 (n=ircap8@190.Red-79-145-91.staticIP.rima-tde.net) has left #ubuntu (requested by Seveas)
<Seveas> !staff | spammer
<ubotu> spammer: Hey nalioth, jenda, rob, SportChick, seanw, Dave2, Christel or Gary,  I could use a bit of your time :)
<Seveas> <melani9> www.HOTTIES4FREE.tk the best site for hotties and brunettis
<nalioth> klined, Seveas 
<maxamillion> be on the lookout for a user named djzn, he was just trolling around in #fedora and claimed he was on his way to #ubuntu
<maxamillion> can someone unban lunitik from #ubuntu please? ... thank you :)
 * jrib wonders who lunitik is
<Seeker`> @btlogin
<Seeker`> it seems to be a ban that is set by chanserv
<ompaul> Seeker`, the answer is no iirc
<Seeker`> ompaul: why?
<ompaul> long time ago 
<LjL> 2005
<LjL> at least
<ompaul> and still valid if I remember rightly
<Seeker`> what did they do?
<ompaul> can't remember but I do know this - when I saw the nick I went noooooo
<LjL> [23:56] <Seveas> logs would show the details if need be, I just remember him as never getting back in any channel where I'm op :)
<LjL> [23:57] <Seveas> ompaul, isn't that ban from before this channel existed?
<LjL> [23:58] <nalioth> not too many of those folks  :)
<LjL> [23:58] <ompaul> bottom line that party is up there with one or two others
<LjL> [00:05] <Seveas> i'd say broken_ladder, lunitik, nzk, syf and slak
<ompaul> LjL, hehe
<ompaul> Seeker`, they are special - trolls of a boarder line type that cost energy to understand
<Seeker`> fair enough
<ompaul> when you do see them for what they are then they end up on perm ban lists - if you see anyone getting dumped by chanserv understand that they are not best liked
<Seeker`> 3:O
<Seeker`> that 3 wasn't meant to be there. But it looks good anyway.
<mneptok> son, you got a panty on your head.
<mneptok> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jOrDN21yoGk
<ompaul> night
#ubuntu-ops 2008-04-16
<Seeker`> hmm
<Pici> aaahh
<Seeker`> aaahh?
<LjL> øøøøøøh!
 * mneptok farts demurely
<jdong> LjL: lol nice :)
<LjL> thænk yøu
<jdong> LjL: is someone scandinavian supposed to spawn into the channel to yell at us :D
<LjL> /invite magnetron
<no0tic> ööh?
<no0tic> dåh!
<Seeker`> heh, ##u-u now has ubnotu
<Pici> hah
<mneptok> ##u-u should have ubnoxious
<nalioth> mneptok: but we have you already
 * mneptok *said* ##u-u! *sigh*
 * Pici laughed
<Seeker`> I laughed once. It was a thursday.
<DrDerek> Why are the stats page so slow?
<DrDerek> nevermind, I guess it was moved and your !stats flag is old
<nickrud> !stats
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about stats - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<nalioth> can we help you with something, DrDerek?
<DrDerek> nalioth - I figured it out, danke.
<ubotu> In ubotu, RAOF said: xrandr is XRandR 1.2 is the new method of running dual screens in !X.  Information/HowTo here: http://wiki.debian.org/XStrikeForce/HowToRandR12
<Hobbsee> !xrandr is <reply>XRandR 1.2 is the new method of running dual screens in !X.  Information/HowTo here: http://wiki.debian.org/XStrikeForce/HowToRandR12
<ubotu> I'll remember that, Hobbsee
<RAOF> Hobbsee: Ta; I seem to have forgotten the syntax there :)
<Hobbsee> :)
<nickrud> did the floodbots flood triggers get tightened up?
<Myrtti> you know, I think there should be a symlink in irclogs.ubuntu.com so that you could dive in to the file structure of the logs not only by date but also by channel
<Myrtti> I personally think it would increase the transparency
<elkbuntu> Myrtti, probably would if you'd like to figure how to automate it
<ubotu> In #ubuntu-server, Kamping_Kaiser said: ubotu, Squid is an industrial strength web proxy. Its flexability is matched only by the scaryness of its configuration file.
<jussi01> heh
 * ompaul considers twacking karl on the head with a windows config file
<ompaul> squid is english language friendly ... very friendly
<Myrtti> elkbuntu: I wish I had time :-<
<rzog> asdf
<rzog> test
<Myrtti> a-ha
<Mez> knowing me knowing you?
<Myrtti> abba
<ikonia> Mez: I think partridge would be lost on non-uk peeps
<Mez> ikonia, ;)
<ikonia> back of the net
<ikonia> PriceChild: the user neeto is a known troll, I'm not sure how many times he's done #ubuntu related channels but he's certainly done many others I'm in 
<Pici> !stats
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about stats - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Pici> hm
<Mez> @stats
<ubotu> I have 59 registered users with 30 registered hostmasks; 1 owner and 2 admins.
<Pici> its:
<Pici> !stats-#ubuntu-offtopic
<ubotu> Statistics for this channel can be found at http://www.ubuntuircstats.org/ubuntu-offtopic.html
<Pici> Which still hasnt loaded yet...
<Pici> ubotu: forget stats-#ubuntu-offtopic
<ubotu> I'll forget that, Pici
<Hobbsee> bug 216529
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 216529 in kdebase-runtime "kdebase-bin depends kdebase-bin-kde3 OR kdebase-runtime-bin-kde4" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/216529
<ubotu2> launchpad bug 216529 in kdebase-runtime (and 1 others): "kdebase-bin depends kdebase-bin-kde3 OR kdebase-runtime-bin-kde4" [High,Triaged] http://launchpad.net/bugs/216529
<Hobbsee> ah ha
<LjL> how have the floodbots been tonight? i've changed the paste code yesterday but i'd say they still seem a bit trigger happy from what i see in the logs
<Hobbsee> who's still in +1?
<Hobbsee> have you guys had troubles with eagles lately in there?
<Pici> I havent seen him lately.
<Pici> Hes been in #kubuntu though.
<Hobbsee> good or bad?
<Hobbsee> then again, he's OK as a user.  still doesn't process information much though
<Pici> Nothing bad sticks out in my mind.
 * Hobbsee nods
<Hobbsee> he's likely going to come back here, as he's going to get the boot from #kubuntu-devel
<Hobbsee> (just as a FYI)
<Pici> Are you going to be absent from here when he comes back? ;)
<Hobbsee> dunno
<Hobbsee> depends what time he comes.
<Hobbsee> refer him to me, i'll eventually end up speaking ot him, i expect.
<Hobbsee> or say that Hobbsee and apachelogger spoke to him in #kubuntu-devel about his behaviour, and that was the reason for his bans.
<Hobbsee> if he didn't read what we told him, then it's really not my problem
<ompaul> Hobbsee, <eagles0513875> ompaul: i would like to be unbanned from the motu channel  
<ompaul> Hobbsee, you seem not to have ever wanted that ban lifted 
<ompaul> is that the eagles you are referring to?
<Pici> Yes.
<ompaul> Hobbsee, was here yesterday 
<Hobbsee> ompaul: yes, that eagles.
<Hobbsee> ompaul: and i odn't want it lifted, no
<Hobbsee> for reference:
<Hobbsee> [23:25] <Hobbsee> what the fuck?[23:25] <-- seb128 has left this server ("Ex-Chat").
<Hobbsee> [23:25] <Hobbsee> this guy uploaded *16* debdiffs to fix the bug, and it still looks like he's broken something.
<ompaul> Hobbsee, ok
 * Pici feels like joining k-devel just to watch
<ompaul> Hobbsee, so did he do that in the last few hours?
<Hobbsee> ompaul: yeah
<Hobbsee> Pici: he's not there now.
<Hobbsee> Pici: but he's certainly there in the logs
<Pici> !logs
<ubotu> Official channel logs can be found at http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ - For LoCo channels, http://logs.ubuntu-eu.org/freenode/
<ompaul> ack
<Hobbsee> ompaul: this is why we're in a freeze.  So idiots can get crap uploaded.
<Hobbsee> untested crap, no less.
<ompaul> untested & broken 
<Hobbsee> yes
 * Pici is reading logs
<ompaul> Pici, logs are worthless live in realtime ;-)
<Pici> ompaul: Unless you have a time machine, this is the best I can do.
<ompaul> Pici, and if I did would I loan it ;-)
<Pici> Exactly.
<LjL> see, you're still arguing in favor of my idea of a replaying irc client.
<Pici> Yes.
<Hobbsee> mine does replay.
<Hobbsee> it's called scrollback
<ikonia> Hobbsee: is ubuntu-eu "your" site
<LjL> Hobbsee: that's just a log, and it's as worthless as logs if logs are worthless.
<LjL> what i mean is an ability to go back to a given date and time for *all* channels concurrently, and then replay things in real time (or fast forward)
<Hobbsee> LjL: yeah, true
<Hobbsee> ahhh, right
<Hobbsee> ikonia: nope?
<Hobbsee> ikonia: why would it be?
<LjL> and with all the highlights you'd normally get, etc
<Hobbsee> ah yeah.  get them.
<ikonia> Hobbsee: didn't know, I saw you mention it and some of the content appears to be written by "a" person rther than a group so I just thought I'd ask 
<LjL> ikonia: what about it?
<Hobbsee> it's effectively a very fast forward
<ikonia> nothing
<Hobbsee> ikonia: no, don't think so
<Hobbsee> ikonia: i don't remember mentioning it
<ikonia> thats fine, I was just curious
<ikonia> Hobbsee: ooh, my highlight showed you mentioning the log host on it, 
<Hobbsee> oh
<Pici> ompaul: macrophone has been in ungregged for quite a while, I dont know how many times I've removed him from there.
<ompaul> ack
<Pici> Each time with the message "please join #ubuntu"
<Pici> sigh
 * Pici attaches Mez to the boat
<Mez> Pici, was a typo
<Mez> was meant to be fishfinger
<Mez> went the wrong way from f
<Pici> even weirder
<Pici> Fish dont have fingers
<Mez> finger as in a measurement ;)
<Pici> finger as a measurement?
<Mez> http://dictionary.reference.com/browse/finger <-- 3/4/6
<Myrtti> what the hell
<Pici> ze French?
<Mez> have you never heard of a fish finger?
<Pici> no 
<jussi01> Pici: thats very sad...
<Mez> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Fishfinger
<ikonia> eyes on chuy please
<ikonia> in #ubuntu
<Myrtti> the bot just told me he knows nothing about kirby
<jussi01> sing me a song thats not very long, birds eye fishfingers...
<Myrtti> I mean, wth
<Myrtti> just out of the blue
<ikonia> he's starting.......
<Pici> Myrtti: Where?
<jpatrick> Myrtti: it's kirby-#ubuntu-offtopic
<Myrtti> Pici: in a pm
<jpatrick> hmm, fishfingers.
<Mez> ikonia, why chuy ?
<Myrtti> ok, I'm officially not understanding, nevermind
<ikonia> Mez: known troll
<Mez> seemed rather polite to me...
<Mez> @btlogin
<ikonia> yes, he is being polite
<ikonia> he normally just starts being random and abusive when he doesn't get the responses he likes
<Pici> But chuy and chuy_max are two different people... as I've learned the hard way.
<Pici> uh
<Pici> 12:18:53 <ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about it was aubade - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Mez> Indeed, and I havent seent chuy_max troll since Jan..
<Mez> (reading my backlog)
<Mez> (and the bt)
<ikonia> I've seen chuy a few times
<ikonia> but granted he's being nice
<Pici> chuy came in here and threatened that he was some big name hacker and then cursed me out in a query etc...
<Mez> last 2 bans were in -ot ...
<Mez> and they have nothing but the join in the log
<Pici> chuy_max is a nice guy
<Mez> before that - 3 in #uf
<Mez> and then a few before that
<ikonia> Pici: yes, thats how I remember chuy also 
<Mez> but it seems nothing since Jan
<ikonia> Pici: wasn't chuy the guy who threatened to post on blogs 
<Pici> ikonia: I think so.
<ikonia> yes, VERY nasty guy
<Pici> On Digg too
<ikonia> yes, just got the log
<ikonia> it was him
<ikonia> and his friend 
<jussi01> is it the same guy? or another chuy - that sounds like a commmon east asian name to me...
<Pici> Dunno
<ikonia> his nick is registered
<jussi01> ok
<ikonia> it appeared in my notify list
<ikonia> I assume the same guy
<ikonia> chuy is using a similar ip address (slightly different) both nonexistant on ripe as his previous trolling
<ikonia> just as an FYI
<Pici> ikonia: Thanks
<Mez> ikonia, it's not on RIPE as it's an ARIN IP ...
<ikonia> ahhh well found
<ikonia> is it the same isp ?
<Mez> I didn't lookup the old Ip
<ikonia> ah
<ikonia> differnet ISP's
<Mez> yes. 
<Pici> iirc, he either was using to threatening to use a proxy last time around anyway. 
<ikonia> yes, his "friend" the l33t hacker can bypass anything etc etc
<ikonia> his behaviour is quite different though
<ikonia> but at the same time his nick is registered
<Pici> hes not identified as chiu
<Pici> er, chuy
<ikonia> the current one isn't identified ?
<Pici> Anyway, I think it would just be best to wait for trollish behavior
<Pici> ikonia: correct. 
<Pici> format_identify.pl for irssi is nice
<ikonia> he shows as idenitied for me
<ikonia> now he's not
<ikonia> your right
<ikonia> I wasn't saying kick him or anything, just "eyes open" 
<ikonia> he slipped in under the rader
<Mez> his IP only stands out in the dynamic pool on sorbs.. nothing else
<tonyyarusso> Pici: what's it do?
<PriceChild> tonyyarusso: if you do capab identify-msg, you can change the way it tells you if someone is identified or not.
<PriceChild> tonyyarusso: you could make identified people green, and others red for example
<tonyyarusso> PriceChild: Oooh, that's cool.
<ikonia> just grabbed it myself
<PriceChild> tonyyarusso: ikonia: beware, once you turn identify-msg on, the only way to turn it off is a disconnect.
<ikonia> PriceChild: worth know, thank you
<Pici> I have it setup to put a ? in front of unidentified nicks
<profx> can the ban for *!*jesus@* in #ubuntu be removed please ?
<ompaul> no
<Pici> Why?
<Pici> I mean to profx.
<profx> yeah, got it
<profx> thanks ompaul
<Pici> uh, okay.
<ompaul> Pici, hehe I told him no in #ubuntu without thinking and then he arrives here and gets the same
<ompaul> we would not allow bighairy $other deity  so why allow that
<ompaul> lesshaste, how can we help you
<Pici> fuzzy iirc
<lesshaste> hi ompaul 
<ompaul> Pici, seen more than one in my time ;-)
<lesshaste> I have no problem, just came here to browse :)
<ompaul> but yeas
<ompaul> !idle
<ubotu> Please keep in mind that this channel is for operator/abuse questions only, and we ask you to part when you have no further business here, in order to keep track of users with pending inquiries.
<lesshaste> is there #ubuntu-ops-ops where I can discuss this policy?
<lesshaste> :)
<Pici> This isnt a library ;)
<ompaul> thats the browsing me guesses ;-)
<lesshaste> I don't agree with the policy if it makes any difference
<lesshaste> but I don't want to waste your time discussing it
<ompaul> you would need to explain why you don't agree with it, this place is transparent with loggin
<lesshaste> ok
<lesshaste> basically because justice needs not only to be done but also to be seen to be done
<ompaul> well you can see the logs if you like
<lesshaste> cases of abuse questions are dealt with here
<lesshaste> it shouldn't be a secret
<Pici> !logs
<ubotu> Official channel logs can be found at http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ - For LoCo channels, http://logs.ubuntu-eu.org/freenode/
<lesshaste> yes I can read the court records
<jdong> this channel is logged
<lesshaste> but can't I watch the trial?
<ompaul> no
<jdong> lesshaste: depends on the country, but not always
<lesshaste> jdong: that is sort of my point
<lesshaste> there are countries where you can't watch trials
<lesshaste> but is this taking after one of those?
<ompaul> this is irc
<mc44> lesshaste: the uk for example, has many closed trials ;)
<jdong> so does the US
 * lesshaste really didn't intend to take up people's time with this
<jdong> but anyway, this is IRC, not a country
<ompaul> well funny how that happened ;-)
<lesshaste> mc44: for national security cases!
<jdong> I fail to see where this analogy is going
<Pici> lesshaste: No, this is type of question that is actually suited for this channel.
<lesshaste> mc44: :) you can't claim that here
<lesshaste> Pici: ok :)
<Pici> jdong: Yous tarted it
<mc44> lesshaste: no, in many more cases than that in fact. But anyway, this is rather offtopic
<Pici> s/s /s /
<jdong> Pici: objection!
<ompaul> Pici, he did not make a case of it
<Pici> or something
<ompaul> !cake
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about cake - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
 * ompaul mutters something
<lesshaste> mc44: right.. my point is that openness is a very good principle
<lesshaste> and things should be closed only in exceptional circumstance
<ompaul> and the place is open read the logs
<lesshaste> simply keeping track of who has a problem doesn't seem like a real reason
<ompaul> !guidelines | read that 
<ubotu> read that: The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<ompaul> it will tell you more about if you don't like what you see
<lesshaste> ompaul: which part do you feel is relevant here?
<ompaul> lesshaste, well there were people before this place was logged who did not get any attention paid to them
<Pici> I believe we have had people plan attacks on #ubuntu based on when people were or were not around in here.
<lesshaste> ompaul: it's mostly a list of instructions
<lesshaste> Pici: oh?!
<ompaul> lesshaste, ehh and frankly I am going for dinner it is 18:30 or there abouts after all 
<lesshaste> ompaul: good point about dinner.. anything good planned?
<Pici> And also people who have been banned from #ubuntu for trolling and other nefarious things not contributing anything here.
<lesshaste> my suggestion would be to allow people to loiter here but to be strict about ontopic talk
<ompaul> is there anything else?
<ompaul> please read the topic
<Jack_Sparrow> lesshaste, the existing system works quite well
<lesshaste> ompaul: I am not sure which part you are referring to.. " We reserve the right to remove idlers from the channel" ?
<lesshaste> Jack_Sparrow: it works well for the ops :)
<lesshaste> Pici: I didn't understand your last point.  Are you saying people come to #ubuntu-ops and loiter who have been banned from #ubuntu?
<Pici> lesshaste: At times
 * lesshaste wonders if he should mention how great ubuntu is at this point to try to recover some ground :)
<ompaul> no
<Pici> Even if our policy were to change, its not going to change in the next minute.
<lesshaste> Pici: how about this as a compromise :) Add the log url to the sentence about removing idlers in the topic 
<Pici> lesshaste: I personally dont have a problem with that, but I dont actually have access to do that
<lesshaste> Pici: if you aren't totally fed up with this conversation already... what is the real reason for kicking idlers? I can't understand the motivation. Keeping track of complainers makes no sense, a concern over planned attacks on #ubuntu seems a little paranoid (is it really a major reason for the policy?)
* Pici changed the topic of #ubuntu-ops to: Welcome to the home of the Ubuntu IRC Team operators | https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcTeam | This channel is for operator/abuse questions in the IRC Team domain only | Support in #ubuntu, #kubuntu etc... | LoCo channel discussion etc. to #ubuntu-irc | We reserve the right to remove idlers from the channel | Channel is logged at http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/
<lesshaste> to be fair I'll go to #ubuntu-offtopic now.. if you would be kind enough to join me
<Pici> lesshaste: Its not necessarily idlers, its people who do not have a current issue to discuss.  We don't need a 'peanut gallery' interjecting comments into operator discussions on issues.
<lesshaste> Pici: oh!
<lesshaste> Pici: I must have got the wrong end of the stick somehow
<lesshaste> Pici: well.. <lesshaste> I have no problem, just came here to browse :) <ompaul> !idle
<lesshaste> in any case.. I am certainly offtopic
<lesshaste> thanks for the topic adjustment
<Pici> lesshaste: Yes, but I dont know who you are, nor do I see any record of issues with you.  Random people coming in here is usually odd.
<lesshaste> Pici: ok.. odd isn't always bad :)
<lesshaste> bye
<Pici> bye
<LjL> err, we have a chanserv ban on *!*jesus@*?
<Pici> I have nothing to say that is appropriate.
<LjL> well, i could say that i've repeated up to nausea that i don't approve of overly wide bans that have a high risk of catching unrelated people
<LjL> but since i've repeated it up to nausea...
<PriceChild> where is that? #ubuntu?
<LjL> yes, #ubuntu
<PriceChild> take it off?
<LjL> [19:15:35] --> profx has joined this channel (n=profx@S0106001a706142cc.gv.shawcable.net).
<LjL> [19:16:18] <profx> can the ban for *!*jesus@* in #ubuntu be removed please ?
<LjL> [19:16:36] <ompaul> no
<ompaul> LjL, do you not remember why this was implemented?
<LjL> ompaul: vaguely
<LjL> but
<LjL> will you kindly do a /who *jesus*?
<ompaul> two reasons
<LjL> there are *currently two* idents like that.
<LjL> are they not allowed to join #ubuntu simply because they happen to have a first name that someone used for trolling in their ident?
<LjL> for a start,
<LjL> idents should normally be banned with *!?=ident2*
<ompaul> there were two types
<LjL> err, *!?=ident@*
<ompaul> bigfuzzyj and jsomething
<LjL> secondly why don't we ban *!?=tom@*
<LjL> *!?=dave@*
<LjL> *!?=james@*
<LjL> *!?=john@*
<ompaul> because he is not allah to some
<LjL> JESUS IS A SPANISH FIRST NAME
<Pici> Oh, for the love of dave
<ompaul> I know that
<ompaul> look at the nicks out there robot_jesus
<LjL> and bigfuzzyjesus doesn't have jesus as ident
<LjL> who doesn't have jesus as ident, either
<LjL> [20:01:45] [Who] jesusrmx-away is n=Jesus@189.163.3.1 (Jesus Reyes)
<LjL> [20:01:44] [Who] jcorrius is n=jesus@nat/fluendo/x-0ee64d26bf6be468 (purple)
<LjL> these are the ones with jesus as ident
<ompaul> ok - so I messed  up please make someone happy
<PriceChild> Didn't realise the akick list was so big.
<Pici> Well.. if the ban was set on bigfuzzy's ident with wildcards... it would have not allowed ompaul as well.
<LjL> no really, nalioth too, "let's ban an entire subnet because there's been a troll on it"
<LjL> then we go "we should be careful with bans, only use them as a last resort, etc"
<LjL> so, don't ban trolls because they need to be catalysed
<LjL> but ban random people because they have interesting first names or use a given isp
<LjL> that has stopped to make sense to me long ago
<Pici> I think we all get it.
<LjL> there is a channel #ubuntu-graylist
<LjL> if there is a compelling reason to ban a subnet or such, it can be forwarded there
<LjL> if there is a compelling reason to ban a generic ident or generic nickname, it can be forwarded here
<Pici> Thats were we forward 83.230, 
<LjL> Pici: yes, doesn't have to be only 83.230 though
<LjL> which is why i changed the channel name from #ubuntu-83 to #ubuntu-graylist
<Pici> LjL: Right, just providing an example.
<LjL> syf*!*@*?
<ompaul> a long standing ban by Sev - eas
<LjL> ok, could it not be like syf?!*@*, or something?
<Pici> You sure? It looks like chanserv originally put it on.
<Pici> and he accidentally removed it
<ompaul> Pici, remove a ban and ask chanserv to set it
<LjL> nicknames starting with syf are not exceedingly common i guess
<LjL> but it's still just three letters
<PriceChild> i think we could clear half of them...
<PriceChild> at least
<ompaul> there are some 
<ompaul> that need to stay until the sun stops shining on this planet
<ompaul> I have one pet one and seveas has three that I know of and I think hobbsee has one
<Seveas> syf is a permaban
<Seveas> phonestalker
<Pici> Perhaps set with a better mask?
<Seveas> no.
<Seveas> the person who drop a ban related to syf or lunitik is repsonsible for me leaving #ubuntu and related channels forever
<LjL> Seveas, it's not a matter of unbanning the guy, it's a matter that 1) you aren't stopping him from coming in if he wants to, even with a recognizable nickname (_syf for instance?)
<Seveas> LjL, syf*!*@* has kept him out so far
<LjL> 2) you are possibly stopping people who just happen to have those three letters as a prefix
<LjL> right, and how many other people has it kept out?
<Seveas> LjL, collateral damage that's acceptable in this case
<LjL> if a terrible troll comes with the nick "s", do you ban s*!*@*?
<Seveas> unrelated bollocks. you weren't here when syf was around or you'd understand
<LjL> if many trolls come from italy, or one troll has a lot of different italian domains he can connect from, do you ban *!*@*.it? (which was the case in #ubuntu-pl)
<Seveas> in -pl I might find that acceptable
<Seveas> we've banned large parts of .de in -nl for a while for that reason
<LjL> sorry, can't agree on that in the least.
<Seveas> the person who drop a ban related to syf or lunitik is repsonsible for me leaving #ubuntu and related channels forever <-- I'll stick with that
<Seveas> remoe the ban and I'm gone. 
<Pici> s is not the same thing as syf.  plus it appears that *syf* is in only part of one english word.
<LjL> Pici: ok, i did say "syf" is probably relatively unlikely as a nick's prefix
<LjL> (contrary to jesus as an ident)
<LjL> still the "acceptable collateral damage" thing is something i can't agree on at all.
<LjL> and you don't ban a nation
<Pici> LjL: I think if you or I knew exactly who Seveas was talking about, we might agree with him.
<LjL> banning nations is part of the reason why there are so many irc wars and takeovers on ircnet and others
<Seveas> LjL, for *loco*channels, I find it acceptable -- germans really have nothing to do in #ubuntu-nl for instance
<LjL> pici, if someone is stalking me on the phone, then i doubt a ban on the nickname will help me any
<Pici> I can't speak for the loco channels, but it would be aboslutely unacceptable in #ubuntu
<Seveas> as a temporary measure to repel trolls it's perfectly acceptable in locochannels
<Seveas> Pici, I'm not talking about #ubuntu, it's unacceptable there
<LjL> Seveas: bollocks. i'm in #ubuntu-fr, #ubuntu-se and #ubuntu-es, and not simply because i'm in the irc council.
<Seveas> LjL, it did. lilo also quickly k-lined him and half his provider
<Seveas> LjL, call that the exception that proves the rule. 
<Seveas> and channel exceptions also exist for this 
<Pici> How about we re-add syf*!*@* and someone puts a nice note on the bantracker as to why it is banned and if we have an issue with it in the future we can deal with it?
<Seveas> syf*!*@* is still on the autoremove list
<Pici> The regular ban was removed.
<Seveas> what I find unacceptable on the autoremove list is this:
<Seveas> -ChanServ- 32  *!*@86.96.226.15                    
<Seveas> -ChanServ- 33  *!?=fuck@*                          
<Seveas> -ChanServ- 34  *!*jesus@*                          
<Seveas> -ChanServ- 35  *!Allah*@*                          
<Seveas> -ChanServ- 36  *!*Allah@*                          
<Seveas> -ChanServ- 37  *!*Yahweh@*                         
<Seveas> -ChanServ- 38  *!*christ@*         
<Seveas> (skip number 32, accidental copy)
<ompaul> well then remove them as I said eariler
<ompaul> ok - so I messed  up please make someone happy
<Seveas> I can't, don't have the keys :)
 * PriceChild just removes those
<ompaul> does chanserv lock it to the user who sets them?
<Seveas> no
<ompaul> then you can do it - I said so 
<ompaul> they are mine 
<ompaul> read what I sauid
<ompaul> said
<ompaul> ok - so I messed  up please make someone happy
<Seveas> I shouldn't have access to that anymore :)
<ompaul> sorry flipping between this and some work related stuff and I _need_ to get that done
<Myrtti> /me pets ompaul
<Myrtti> hang in there
<ompaul> feel free to sort it or let me know later - doing budgets not nice 
<Pici> eww
<Pici> numbers
<PriceChild> people changing names confusing me on access lists
<ompaul> I'll be back in a bit 
<PriceChild> anon32, otherwise known as arwen, any other nicks?
<PriceChild> I notice he's on autorem, I unbanned him from +1 a while ago after promises that he'd be good, and I don't think he's done anything since?
<Mez> Quick request: can someone please /msg me
<PriceChild> Mez: what're you trying to do?
<Mez> ok, thanks
<Mez> PriceChild, work out whether my proxy stores backlogs for privmsgs
<Mez> which it doesnt seem to
<PriceChild> Mez: what proxy?
<Mez> btw - Daviey/Pricechild... neither of you were funny (you both said the same thing)
<Mez> PriceChild, ctrl_proxy
<Daviey> :D
 * PriceChild highfives Daviey 
<Daviey> o/
<Pici> what did they say?
<LjL> i bet "no"
<Pici> Thats what I would have said
<ubotu> hischild called the ops in #ubuntu (ki_rmc)
<ompaul> now question 
<ompaul> anyone remember this: Ubuntu Servers-#ubuntu-ops.log:Mar 22 19:21:35 <ompaul> <ompaul> examples in the last few hours in #ubuntu are as follows: jesusccs infernal_jesus Crazymethjesus   and for those who don't speak english as a first language that last one was Crazy Meth ... right so and the last one was just Jesus who appears to live in sweden if the domain name is to be believed
<ompaul> hehe
<ompaul> next up I can't remember how to undo that I will be off reading unless someone can remind me
<Mez> undo what
<Mez> * ompaul sets ban on %*!*@cpc1-flee1-0-0-cust387.glfd.cable.ntl.com ?
<Mez> /mode #ubuntu -b %*!*@cpc1-flee1-0-0-cust387.glfd.cable.ntl.com
<Mez> while opped
<ompaul> na
<ompaul> that would not be it
<ompaul> roll back a bit - I'll get some grep out I have to have it logged
<PriceChild> #ubuntu is looking dodgy to me..
<ompaul> PriceChild, well then tell me what I can do about eariler and I will sit there and remove things from chanserv and keep an eye on it - and you are right
<PriceChild> ompaul: I don't think I've been around for any addition to autorem, if you think shouldn't be on there, just remove it?
 * ompaul head desks
<ompaul> memories all over the pavement
<ompaul> hehe
<ompaul> someone did while I was away
<ompaul> couldnt remember - do /cs help and enjoy
 * Mez sighs
 * ompaul reminds everyone to do their acm votes
<PriceChild> ompaul: acm?
<ompaul> association of computing machinery 
<ompaul> ;-) 
<ompaul> !guidelines
<ubotu> The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
#ubuntu-ops 2008-04-17
<Condoulo> test me
<LjL> meh
<Seeker`> meh?
<LjL> has been in -read-topic for so long (and tested so many times) he really ought to know how it works
<Seeker`> heh
<ubotu> In ubotu, xim said: !foo is foo
<Amaranth> Mez: aww, stupor doesn't have the same PS1 as torpor did
<Amaranth> do you happen to have that one so i can steal it? :)
<Mez> Amaranth, ?? what shell?
<Amaranth> i dunno, whatever you gave me
 * Mez logs into torpor
<Mez> was it the prompt with the path on the right?
<Amaranth> the path was on a line above the prompt
<Mez> o_O
<Amaranth> oh, maybe it was on the right, now that i think about it
<Mez> was on the right
<Amaranth> ok, i don't want your layout either :P
 * Mez sets your shell up the same way as it was on torpor
<Amaranth> travis@travis-laptop:~/Projects/compiz-projects/git/compiz/gtk/window-decorator$
<Amaranth> too long :P
<Mez> hehe... but when it's on the right, if your string goes over it, then it dissapears
<Amaranth> yes, that sucks too :P
<Mez> well, Amaranth you now have the same shell as you do on torpor ;)
<Mez> feel free to modify your .zshrc
<Amaranth> my .bashrc now has this:
<Amaranth> PS1="\n\[\033[01;29m\]${debian_chroot:+($debian_chroot)}\u@\h\[\033[00m\]:\[\033[01;29m\]\w\[\033[00m\]\n\$ "
<Amaranth> i barely know what it means :P
<Mez> does that look how you want it though
<Amaranth> yeah, it's pretty much perfect
<Amaranth> travis@travis-laptop:~/Projects/compiz-projects/git/compiz/gtk/window-decorator
<Amaranth> $ 
<Myrtti> *sigh*
<Myrtti> chickflicks <3
<Myrtti> great way to unwind
<Seeker`> Myrtti: The lack of plot bothers me
<Myrtti> that's why I pick the ones that have a plot
<Seeker`> isn't a chickflick with plot an oxymoron?
<Myrtti> not in the fifties
<Myrtti> they didn't have modern type of chickflicks then
<Myrtti> now watching: Sidney Pollack - Sabrina
<ubotu> FloodBot3 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (mass join)
<hischild> an informational question: why do the floodbots set those 3 modes on #ubuntu every so many minutes and at the same time? and what do they stand for?
<Mez> it's when we have an issue, adn they protect the channel
<jussio1> !modes | hischild
<ubotu> hischild: There are many different channel and user modes on !freenode. Here's a list: http://freenode.net/using_the_network.shtml
 * Hobbsee warns of an impending eagles, tomorrow
<Mez> eagles?
<Hobbsee> eagles<string of numbers>
<Mez> ?
<Mez> is that meant to mean something to me
<hischild> jussio1, thank you. And may i ask why the bots are fighting?
<ubotu> erUSUL called the ops in #ubuntu (labcom_ lol)
<stdin> we have a lot of @ic8001.upco.es it seems
<Hobbsee> Mez: he's been making the rounds in #kubuntu-devel
<Hobbsee> Mez: so, no, just leave him alone, and say that he won't be unbanned in the foreseable future.
<Mez> stdin, dealing
 * jussi01 wonders if mez is dealing cards, or something else :P
<Mez> jussi01, did you not see that smooth action ?
<jussio1> hehe
<LjL> and an issue there was, if i am to judge on their bitchings about clones
<Mez> ?
<Mez> they wouldnt speak english ;)
<LjL> probably a school as usual
<Kmos> Hi! I would like to request to be unbanned from Ubuntu channels.. maybe Hobbsee can take some decision on that.
<Hobbsee> no.
<Hobbsee> Kmos: why would you like to be unbanned?
 * Hobbsee can, and will, take a decision on that (to clarify)
<Kmos> Hobbsee: I want to be free to talk, if needed
<Hobbsee> Kmos: you were asked not to contribute to ubuntu development.  How is your request here today consistent with that?
<Kmos> Hobbsee: contribute to ubuntu development isn't the same to be free to talk
<Kmos> it doesn't mean i need to talk about development
<Hobbsee> You talking rubbish in there is offtopic.
<Hobbsee> you talking about on topic stuff there is talking about development.
<Hobbsee> I fail to see how letting you do either is helpful, and/or consistant with what youv'e been asked to do.
<Kmos> ok
<Hobbsee> Do you?
<Kmos> ok.. it's your decision, you won't change it
<Kmos> thanks anyway
<ikonia> anyone awake to sort ted` from advertising his irc server in #ubuntu channels
<Hobbsee> ikonia: what's the address?
<Hobbsee> hm, seems gone
<ikonia> http://ircx.forum0.info
<Hobbsee> ahh
<ikonia> he's still online
<ikonia> looks like a bot
<Hobbsee> [23:44] [Error] ted`: No such nick/channel.
<ikonia> just ogne
<ikonia> gone
<ikonia> Ted` [n=dsae@athedsl-276047.home.otenet.gr
 * Hobbsee assume that !staff might want to deal wiht that
<ikonia> felt a bit harsh !staffing after 2 spams
<ikonia> your guys call
<Hobbsee> yeah
<Hobbsee> we'll see if he comes back
<LjL> well he also spammed ##linux and #gentoo so
<LjL> !staff
<ubotu> Hey nalioth, jenda, rob, SportChick, seanw, Dave2, Christel or Gary,  I could use a bit of your time :)
<christel> thanks for heads up, klined :)
<Hobbsee> ah ha!  christel is in the land of the living.
<jdong> whoa cool, christel is here :)
 * jdong waves
<christel> she is 
<christel> (both alive and here)
<christel> :)
<Hobbsee> christel: are there any public output of the resolution of the freenode staff meeting?
<christel> no, freenode staff meetings are a rather internal affair :)
<christel> and i suspect, not very interesting if you're not staff 
<christel> hiya ompaul 
<ompaul> afternoon
<Hobbsee> christel: thought htere might have been some resolution w.r.t. the user "emma"
<christel> she wasnt discussed at the staff meeting
<christel> discussing individual users arent quite what theyre for :)
<Hobbsee> well, i was assuming there was bits on what was actually spam, etc.
<LjL> join the testnet if you want to play with the floodbots, they've been changed a little (partly to work better with the new services)
<Seeker`> testnet?
<jussio1> Seeker`: did you notget the notice?
<jussio1> ok, Im out for a bit. 
<Seeker`> jussio1: thanks
<Seeker`> -17:30:11- ~s~ Irssi: Starting query in freenode with aySenurr11
<Seeker`> -17:30:11- aySenurr11: owNeR ßaßa Saat 18:32 ||||||||||||||||||| Rekor Current Local Users: 79 Max: 79
<Seeker`> they are in #ubuntu
<Seveas> Seeker`, should that one be kicked?
<Seeker`> Seveas: I think so
<Seeker`> Seveas: Thanks
<Seeker`> when is release-party being opened?
<ikonia> hopefully never
<Seeker`> ikonia: :P
<PriceChild> ikonia: :O
<PriceChild> There's gotta be a release party.
<ikonia> Hmmmm
<ikonia> little help with crazy talk in #ubuntu please. 
 * PriceChild looks in
<ikonia> ta
<PriceChild> ikonia: i don't think asking him to cut the message down was the best
<ikonia> it was poilite, he's posting it every few minutes
<ikonia> it floods the screen
<ikonia> I know I'm not on a massive terminal on irssi , but it's just ramble "synaptic won't remove the menu items" would do 
<PriceChild> http://www.livescience.com/technology/080416-robot-calls-help.html
<PriceChild> But I wonder if it contains a set of chuck norris facts?
<Seveas> ubot-5
<Seveas> :)
<ikonia> have you seen the google chuck norris trick ?
<Seveas> yeah
<Seveas> was nice :)
<ikonia> I loved that
<ikonia> first thing in ages that really made me chuckle
<ikonia> does ubuntu use wheel for su - $user ?
<ikonia> St0ry1d check out his host in #ubuntu
<ikonia> [i=St0ry1d@i.want.to.fuck.your.mom.nu
<ikonia> anyone on St0ry1d and his i.want.to.fuck.your.mom.nu host ?
<jdong> what does the .nu mean?
<jussi01> o.O
<jdong> couldn't he get a better TLD to finish his sentence?
<jdong> seriously, if you want to do a v ulgar joke do it right....
<jussi01> Im going to forward him here
<jdong> ikonia: I don't think Ubuntu uses wheel for su-ablility
<ikonia> I didn't think so, but I've not got a box to hand to check
<St0ry1d> ??why am i here ? :o
<jussi01> St0ry1d: your hostname is not suitable for #ubuntu
<St0ry1d> ahh sry 
<St0ry1d> i forgot i put it as my host
<jussi01> St0ry1d: would you mind changing it?
<St0ry1d> not at all
<jussi01> St0ry1d: ok, great, as soon as I see its changed, Ill lift the ban. 
<jussi01> gah
<ikonia> too slow
<jussi01> heh
<ubotu> In #ubuntu-np, boka said: ubotu: np is The Nepali Ubuntu Local Community is on #ubuntu-np - https://wiki.ubuntu.com.org
<boka> could someone please change np?
<boka> !np
<ubotu> The Nepali Ubuntu Local Community is on #ubuntu-np - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NepalTeam
<boka> The Nepali Ubuntu Local Community is on #ubuntu-np - https://wiki.ubuntu.org.np ?
<PriceChild> boka: https://wiki.ubuntu.org.np/ doesn't exist
<boka> PriceChild: http://wiki.ubuntu.org.np 
<boka> sorry
<PriceChild> neither does ubuntu.np
<PriceChild> aha
<boka> PriceChild: tia
<PriceChild> silly s
<jussio1> ??
<boka> PriceChild: thanks :-)
<boka> PriceChild: The Nepali Ubuntu Local Community is on #ubuntu-np - http://wiki.ubuntu.org.np
<PriceChild> jussio1: https vs http
<jussio1> heh, now I undersatand :P
<PriceChild> !np is <reply> The Nepali Ubuntu Local Community is in #ubuntu-np - Also see: http://wiki.ubuntu.org.np
<ubotu> In #ubuntu-ops, PriceChild said: !np is <reply> The Nepali Ubuntu Local Community is in #ubuntu-np - Also see: http://wiki.ubuntu.org.np
<PriceChild> @login
<ubotu> OK
<PriceChild> !np is <reply> The Nepali Ubuntu Local Community is in #ubuntu-np - Also see: http://wiki.ubuntu.org.np
<ubotu> But np already means something else!
<PriceChild> !no np is <reply> The Nepali Ubuntu Local Community is in #ubuntu-np - Also see: http://wiki.ubuntu.org.np
<ubotu> I'll remember that PriceChild
<boka> !np
<ubotu> The Nepali Ubuntu Local Community is in #ubuntu-np - Also see: http://wiki.ubuntu.org.np
<boka> cool PriceChild!
<boka> :-)
<boka> PriceChild: where do i ask for ubuntu-nepal cloak?
<boka> :p
<PriceChild> boka: we only give out ubuntu/member cloaks /msg ubotu member )
<boka> oh.. cool PriceChild
<boka> PriceChild: in our loco, we require member to sign the CoC in LP. i've already got one. 
<PriceChild> boka: that gives you the 'ubuntero' status. 'ubuntu member' is slightly different. ( /msg ubotu member ) for more info.
<bokey> PriceChild: right.. going through it ;)
<bokey> PriceChild: i manage ubuntu-np LOCO which is not approved yet
<bokey> which is one of the requirement
<bokey> 1. leadership of LoCo teams
<bokey> 2. signed CoC
<bokey> 3. manage /NepalTeam page
<bokey> 4. manage LP membership and maybe soon to be localisation projects
<bokey> so are these enoough qualifications PriceChild? :p
<bokey> where can i head for ubuntu council meeting?
<PriceChild> bokey: If you could give evidence of your leadership, like photos of install days and things, and have people supporting you at the meeting then you'd have a great chance.
<bokey> PriceChild: ahh
<PriceChild> bokey: the page gives you a link to the agenda page, and they are in #ubuntu-meeting. I think the process will change sometime soon though.
<bokey> PriceChild: ahh
<Seeker`> hmm, I cant decide whether two people in -uk are actually the same person or not
<mneptok> s/-uk/my head/
<bokey> <bump>
<Seeker`> mneptok: that too
<Seeker`> mneptok: I must be getting old - The younger members of some IRC channels get quite annoying
<mneptok> Seeker`: stay off my lawn. AND TURN THAT MUSIC DOWN!
<Seeker`> Kids these days...
<Seeker`> When I was younger...
<Seeker`> There should be some sort of turing test before peple are allowed on IRC
<Seeker`> but instead of checking whether they can successfully imitate a human, it checks whether they can...oh wait...it is a Turing test we need
<Seveas> Seeker`, #ubuntu would be a quarter of its current size if we did that
<Seveas> (and I'm being optimistic about the human race here)
<bokey> PriceChild: oh and forgot to mention, we are also getting the first NP ubuntu mirror up soon! :-)
<mneptok> bokey: this is not the place to apply for Ubuntu membership
<bokey> mneptok: i am not applying for it dude. i am telling PriceChild about it :p
<Seeker`> Seveas: I'm not sure that that is a problem
<bokey> i am human. want some turing test? 
<bokey> i can smile. :D
<bokey> can anyone smile? 
<bokey> :D
<bokey> see ya all
<Seeker`> riiiiiiight
<PriceChild> Its all good.
<Seeker`> PriceChild: what is?
<PriceChild> all
<Seeker`> hmmm
<Seeker`> likely story
<PriceChild> meh :/
<mneptok> Saul Goode?
#ubuntu-ops 2008-04-18
<ikonia> chaps (anyone who is awake) I'd like to request an short update to the emma statment, I'd like to know what ubuntu current situation is with her before I work out what/if anything can be done as I'm not happy with a few things that are going on 
<nalioth> ikonia: atm, emma appears to be banned
<ikonia> from what ?
<ikonia> just want to be clear before I decide what to do )
<nalioth> from #ubuntu, for one
<ikonia> ok, but she is still allowed to participate in other community area's  ?
<LjL> she's banned from several ubuntu irc channels
<LjL> i think she's pretty free to do anything else
<Seeker`> We were told that, as a loco team, it was our decision as to whether we banned her. We chose not to unless she does something "bannable"
<ikonia> I'm getting a bit of hassle from her from any channel I appear in 
<nalioth> oh?
<ikonia> I'm not to sure how to progress it / deal with it in an acceptable manner to both ubuntu and freenode in general, I'm happy to ignore it, but it's spilling into any activities I'm involved in 
<LjL> [01:43:59] <-> Auctionedllama> give me a ping when you're pretty sure you've understood that the Enter key is not a punctuation mark
<LjL> has been doing it all yesterday, bots going mad at him several times
<LjL> ikonia: guess what, you're not alone
<ikonia> no, no, I don't suspect I am
<ikonia> I'm aware that ubuntu/freenode are discussing this at some level, but I'd like to progress this a bit further with freenode now (potentially). From a personal level I'm getting a little frustrated that this is being allowed to continue
<ikonia> hence why I thought I'd seek guidence from what's currently done to not step on toes or waste time with covered ground
<Auctionedllama> I come to ping LJL, soz about that
<LjL> Auctionedllama, you see how busy #ubuntu is most of the time
<LjL> yesterday night it was *relatively* quiet
<LjL> but you did abuse Enter a lot
<LjL> when it's busy like this, please try to type full sentences
<LjL> not
<LjL> ah ok
<LjL> let me see
<LjL> yes
<mneptok> the only thing
<mneptok> more annoying
<mneptok> than <enter>
<mneptok> as punctuation
<mneptok> is
<mneptok> lol
<LjL> people have enough trouble following a channel with 1300 people even when they speak in full sentences
<mneptok> as punctuation
<LjL> or for that matter, "omg gay"
<mneptok> lol.
<mneptok> nalioth: meeple
<Auctionedllama> Sorry
<Auctionedllama> Lol.. I am having extreme trouble with my ATI cards, and had become frustrated at the time
<Auctionedllama> Please accept my sincere apologies
<mneptok> as do most ATI customers when they discover free software
<LjL> Auctionedllama: i don't want apologies, i just want to see you typing full sentences in #ubuntu :)
 * Seeker` tries to avoid killing people who begin sentances with "LOL....."
<LjL> Auctionedllama: you're not the only one frustrated with ubuntu problems, so try to think of the other 1300 people who are frustrated with their problems too ;)
<mneptok> you think ATI issues are frustrating, try making debconf and KVM play nicely.
<Auctionedllama> Alright, lol, sorry for your troubles
<Auctionedllama> Back to terminal >_>
<Auctionedllama> Can I ask you guys a question?
<mneptok> i think you just did.
<Seeker`> Auctionedllama: Support questions belong in #ubuntu
<mneptok> want another one?
<Seeker`> If it is a question regarding -ops, then you can ask in here
<mneptok> or channel policies
<Auctionedllama> Alright, I am just having trouble.. nm
<mneptok> etc etc
<Auctionedllama> Thanks anyways
<LjL> Auctionedllama, i'm not sure you get it
<LjL> [02:19:23] <Auctionedllama> Hey mates, what is the command to install fglrx?
<LjL> [02:19:47] <Auctionedllama> ?
<LjL> [02:21:37] <Auctionedllama> Ok, it says its installed, but whenever I run the sudo modprobe fglrx command it doesn't show up
<LjL> [02:21:39] <Auctionedllama> any halp?
<LjL> what's the need for these "trailers"?
<LjL> [02:22:49] <Auctionedllama> Uhm
<LjL> [02:22:55] <Auctionedllama> Jack_sparrow- its all mesa
<Auctionedllama> Sorry Mate
<LjL> if you're sorry then stop doing it. there is a key on your keyboard that can print a period - use it
<Auctionedllama> Most likely the answer is no.. but is there anyway you guys can like, help me real fast?
<LjL> no. ask in #ubuntu. all in one line will make me more likely to try answering.
<Auctionedllama> OK, I did, all in one line, just for you xD
<nalioth> mneptok: noddle?
<mneptok> nalioth: linked nicks do not share cloaks?
<mneptok> (wait, can you link nicks on freenode?) O:)
<nalioth> mneptok: they do, as long as the wearer is identified
<mnepton> nalioth: and right you are :)
<mneptok> sorry, thought i had those linked already. i did not.
<LjL> [02:40:44] <tmccrary> Its-a you! Lorenzo! Mamma Mia!
<LjL> he's going
<stdin> btw, !guide probably want removing or turning in to something useful
<LjL> !guide
<ubotu> guide is hhgttg
<LjL> !forget guide
<ubotu> I'll forget that, LjL
<ffm__> Can someone change the topic in #ubuntu+1 to something like "Welcome to #ubuntu+1 "Home of the Hardy Heron" | Please make sure you know how to administer an Ubuntu system (including broken dependencies), and how to fix it when it breaks, before installing Hardy | Help test LTS upgrade: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LTSUpgradesHowto | Beta Rel. Notes: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardyHeron/Beta | Release Candidate comes out April 18, see
<ffm__>  ubuntu-announce for the announcement | Release date 24th April" so that the RC date is in there?
<mneptok> ffm__: no.
<mneptok> ffm__: what if RC is delayed?
<LjL> ffm__: also, as you showed, it doesn't fit in one message :)
<Seeker`> ffm__: it is already April 18th for > 1/2 the world
<ffm__> Ok. 
<ffm__> How about "watch ubuntu-announce for the release candidate announcement" or something allong those lines?
<mneptok> ffm__: and what would you remove to allow that to fit in the topic?
<ffm__> mneptok, I'd think it'd fit on one time.
<ffm__> *line
<ffm__> "Welcome to #ubuntu+1 "Home of the Hardy Heron" | Please make sure you know how to administer an Ubuntu system (including broken dependencies), and how to fix it when it breaks, before installing Hardy | Help test LTS upgrade: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LTSUpgradesHowto | Beta Rel. Notes: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardyHeron/Beta | Release Candidates and final releases will be announced on ubuntu-announce"
<mneptok> so you'd remove the reference to the release date
<LjL> what about "the RC is not out yet"
<mneptok> http://tinyurl.com/4xuegw
<LjL> tinyurls in topic are sooo unprofessional
<nickrud> when we get paid, then 'professional'  will come into play ;)
<ffm__> mneptok, Yeah, I would.
<nalioth> nickrud: you don't get paid?
 * nalioth covers mouth
 * nickrud begins to feel cheated
<LjL> nalioth, you really shouldn't say that we're being paid by irseek.
<nalioth> LjL: ssssh
 * nickrud is now past feeling cheated
<nickrud> feeling virtuous
<nalioth> nickrud: weren't you the VP on the irseek board of directors?
<nickrud> I couldn't convince anyone I was sleazy enough ;(
<mneptok> OMG YOU SAID IRSEEK
<mneptok> *ahem*
 * nickrud hands mneptok his spare
 * nalioth approaches mneptok with some 750C silver solder and a oxyacetylene torch to help him with the waves
<LjL> eek, nobody come out cloaked from the netsplit
<nalioth> YOU'RE ALL NEKKID!!!! EEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE
 * nickrud wonders what LjL is talking about, I don't see any ips. (he always peeks wherever he can)
<LjL> well, then maybe it was just my floodbot not logging in properly.
<LjL> it's true i do see one cloak in there.
<ikonia> I'm cloaked ?
<LjL> yeah
<LjL> but, you didn't split to begin with :)
<ikonia> that explains that then 
<LjL> [04:18:08] <FloodBot1> Randal1 tried to join #ubuntu from a web gateway, but their host is banned
<LjL> pici: your ban
 * Pici looks
<Pici> @btlogin
<LjL> just saying, that's clearly ban evasion.
<Pici> troll anyway
<Hobbsee> ikonia_: can i suggest that you don't make any moves, re: emma, without knowing all that has gone on?
<Hobbsee> ikonia_: also, remember about this chanenl - tell her that if she wishes to take an issue up, this is the place to do it - not other places, where it is offtopic.
<Hobbsee> ikonia_: feel free to complain to freenode though.  Just make sure you do it by email (staff@freenode.net), so that it actually goes to the right people.
<mneptok> hi! is this your party? the food sucks.
<Hobbsee> mneptok: come back when you're actually wearing pants, please.
<emma> Hello.
<Hobbsee> good day.
<emma> Never mind, I am beginning to realize that I need to be the adult here.  Please do not use this channel as a place to antagonize me or encourage others to carry out your agenda. Thank you.
<Hobbsee> ...
<Hobbsee> ikonia_: apparently it's now a problem to actually answer a question.
<nickrud> Hobbsee if you read back you will see that she might have some grounds ...
<Hobbsee> nickrud: i read it.
<nickrud> I have a perverse sense of humor. Childish on reflection, sometimes
<Hobbsee> nickrud: people expressing unhappiness over emma's conduct, and asking what has already been done, to be more effective at what they next plan to do, isn't exactly antagonistic.
<nickrud> Hobbsee wasn't speaking of ikonia, he was very proper
<Hobbsee> nickrud: right.  I didn't see a mention of emma that wasn't ikonia, or wasn't otherwise proper.  So now i'm confused.
<nickrud> Hobbsee around 1758
<Hobbsee> nickrud: UTC?
<Hobbsee> nickrud: (how many hours ago)
<nickrud> Hobbsee no, lets see, 4 hours ?
<Hobbsee> nickrud: ah, yes.
<Hobbsee> I see now.
<Hobbsee> Would help if she didn't try to antagonise us, too.
<Hobbsee> ah well, the sooner freenode makes a decision, the better.
<nickrud> that snarky tone is what gets to me. She can have a good point, but totally alienate anyone who might be willing to listen
<mneptok> what am i missing? what was said to her?
 * mneptok is too lazy to grep logs
<Hobbsee> mneptok: try 20 lines up.
<nickrud> mneptok not here, us horsing around about irseek earlier is what I was referencing
<mneptok> how does that antagonize her, or encourage others?
<Hobbsee> mneptok: she comes in here, to tell us that she would like us not to antagonise her.
<Hobbsee> mneptok: now, in the land of emma....anything is possible.
<Hobbsee> mneptok: ask for her definitions of spam sometime.  You'll find them quite enlightening.
<Hobbsee> mneptok: then you will understand her a lot more.
<mneptok> as in "5hedd unw4nted POUNDZZZ" ?
<Hobbsee> mneptok: or read it when the CC asks what her definition of spam is, when paladine makes it to a CC meeting.
<mneptok> that kind of enlightening?
<Hobbsee> not quite
<mneptok> damn. i'm as big as a house.
<mneptok> i love that i'm on closed ciruit tv.
<Hobbsee> mneptok: if you ever saw elkbuntu's blog....you'll go far.
 * mneptok hurls his water dish and shrieks
 * Hobbsee chains mneptok up to the heavy pole outside.
<Hobbsee> down, boy!
<Hobbsee> bad dog.
 * mneptok gnaws on nickrud's shoe
 * nickrud is glad he just kicked mneptok's poop to the side
<nickrud> ah, love being childish sometimes
<mneptok> please do not antagonise me.
<Hobbsee> mneptok: else you'll complain to the CC?
<mneptok> i'll breed.
<Hobbsee> oh no.
 * Hobbsee finds someone to neuter mneptok
<ubotu> In #ubuntu, bullgard4 said: !ops #ubuntu-de is abused.
<Hobbsee> done
<Jucato> you neutered mneptok?!?! O.o
<Hobbsee> no, the ops call :P
<Jucato> ooh :)
<Hobbsee> and staff have attended to the other part of it
<jussi01> hrm, lovely quit message (#ubuntu+1)
<jussi01> [04/18/08 01:45:20] *** nenolod [n=nenolod@atheme/developer/nenolod] has quit ["<tsb-> ur a fucking prick :) | <nenolod> very good. thanks."]
<Hobbsee> sounds like the mark of an op :P
<Hobbsee> "thankyou for having a go at me"
<jussi01> hehe
<Hobbsee> sigh @ twb.
<Hobbsee> hm, he's only in +1
 * Hobbsee wonders what htey put in the water
 * Hobbsee has no idea why he expects users to be able to influence the fact that there are errors in the ubuntu websites, beyond filing bugs about them.
<Hobbsee> [16:47] <twb> x1250: I'm asking if it's possible for an Ubuntu Developer to call for a vote to e.g. switch to a different BTS
<Hobbsee> <sigh>
<ompaul> Hobbsee, call me evil
<Hobbsee> ompaul: yeah, you are.  good thing i won't be there.  but that'll require him to validate more than a  mail, i expect.
<Jucato> a windows-only proprietary bts?
<Jucato> >:)
 * Hobbsee snorts
<Hobbsee> bad Jucato!
 * jussio1 is going to shoot someone... (wondering why? see http://www.dilbert.com/animation/ ) :/
<Hobbsee> classy
 * jussi01 changes browser identification...
<ompaul> jussi01, does that work?
<jussi01> heh, they are so stupid
<jussi01> ompaul: yes :P
<ompaul> hehe
<ompaul> hav a nice day
<Hobbsee> jussi01: hah.  nice.
 * Hobbsee was amused to see that the cable for the internet stuff now only supports win2000, XP
<Hobbsee> no mac, no linux, no vista.
<jussio1> Hobbsee: can you explain a sane reason why companies do that?
<Hobbsee> the vista one was particularly surprising
<Hobbsee> jussio1: they don't want to support it.
<jussio1> meh
<Hobbsee> jussio1: while they might support a bit of it on the side, tehy don't want to be required to support it.
<jussio1> well yeah, I suppose, but it still sucks. 
<Hobbsee> jussio1: well, it should work.
<jussio1> anyway, I should stop watching dilber videos and get back to work...
<Hobbsee> jussio1: but for really....not smart...users...i can't blame them
<Hobbsee> jussio1: they wouldn't want to have to debug network manager, for eg.
<Hobbsee> jussio1: or tell the users how to work firefox.
<jussi01> hehe
<Hobbsee> jussi01: you'd be surprised at how many people ask/demand in #linode for the admins to help them resolve their problems with apache.
<Hobbsee> even though it's clearly stated "it's unmanaged, we don't do support for applications"
<Hobbsee> some people will try anything.
<jussio1> :/
<Hobbsee> !logs
<ubotu> Official channel logs can be found at http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ - For LoCo channels, http://logs.ubuntu-eu.org/freenode/
<ubotu> FloodBot1 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (mass join)
<jrib> good job floodbot
<Myrtti> whoa
<Mez> Is it bad that I'm cloning my system to a chroot and then testing the upgrade path there?
<elkbuntu> Mez, only if it doesn't work.
<Mez> elkbuntu, and if i itt does?
<elkbuntu> Mez, it *is* your system, right?
<Mez> well, my work system
<elkbuntu> Mez, and there's no licence clause on any related application that says you cant do it, right?
<Mez> elkbuntu, cloning my system to test itself?
<Myrtti> /me votes for virtualisation
<Mez> Myrtti - good point
<Mez> but cant be arsed here
 * Mez just assigns it to a core
<Pici> Jack_Sparrow: I think we was referring to the 'thanks for wasting our time' comment.... 
<Jack_Sparrow> I know.. and he was wasting our time.. he knows he is running hardy and asking in the wrong place
<ikonia> bullguard knows exactly what he is doing
<ikonia> he trys to provoke an argument/situation
<Pici> e does tend to ask highly technical linux (not necessarily ubuntu) related questions
<ikonia> they are never highly technical just long winded
<Pici> I've seen some obscure kernel questions before.
<ikonia> If I am running a 2.6.24 kenrel, on a system that is ubuntu but laid out to look like fedora, with a theme that I found on a slack ware site, how do I add a user
<Pici> Perhaps just too technical for me.
<ikonia> I doubt that
<Pici> Or maybe I just misunderstood
<Jack_Sparrow> I hate these guys that say they are running both when it is clear they are working on the unsupported one
<ikonia> agreed
<ikonia> "I have one pc running gutsy and one running hardy"
<ikonia> it's clear your asking about hardy
<ikonia> user1 was a pain about that last night
<Jack_Sparrow> I see us needing to keep #Ubuntu-1 for awhile if only for the xorg difference...(Probably need to rephrase that, but I am tired.)
<ikonia> well as soon as it goes "live" I thought ubuntu+1 got nailed
<Jack_Sparrow> +1 will go but wont gutsy then be -1
<ikonia> I thought it was just #ubuntu ?
<ikonia> eg: 7.10 is still supported in the same way that 7.04 is
<Jack_Sparrow> Didnt we used to have -1 for previous release
<Pici> Noe
<Pici> er, Nope
<ikonia> Pici: who me or Jack_Sparrow 
<Jack_Sparrow> Im wrong then, I thought we did
<Pici> ikonia: Jack
<ikonia> super, just checkoing
<ikonia> checking
<Jack_Sparrow> For some reason I thought we did back in the badger era but I have been wrong before
<Pici> Jack_Sparrow: Perhaps, I wasn't around here during that though.
<Pici> For whatever reason it never occured to me that IRC support existed.
<Jack_Sparrow> All too soon just one happy family
<Jack_Sparrow> I need to go and boot my knoppixmame cd and go mindless for awhile...
<ubotu> ogra called the ops in #ubuntu-devel ()
<Hobbsee> heads up on [23:46] [Whois] Randall is n=randall@c-71-233-165-132.hsd1.ma.comcast.net (Randall McFarlane)
<Pici> Hobbsee: yeah, I have a ban for him in #ubuntu iirc
<Hobbsee> right
<Pici> LjL: I didn't think that the release announcement had been made yet.
<LjL> Pici: well, the releases site has the rc and does *not* have the beta, so we'd be linking to something that doesn't exist.
<Hobbsee> it's not yet been made
<Pici> Hobbsee: Do you know if the install images are in a final state for the RC?
<Pici> nevermind.
<LjL> if we aren't linking to the RC then we shouldn't be linking at all, since the beta wiki page links to the same ISOs
<Hobbsee> Pici: the annoucement text is being done now
<Hobbsee> and they're final, yes
<Pici> slangasek just updated the -devel topic, so I guess we're good.
 * Mez wonders whether tis worth upgrading today
<Mez> (my chrooted upgrade went well with all the same packages - didnt even need to do a dselect-upgrade
<Hobbsee> rc is out, yes
<LjL> did we get some server failure that broke +J?
<Pici> I had got a bunch of wallops when I was alseep about cycling servers.
<thoreauputic> Hobbsee: neither cdimage.ubuntu.com nor releases shows the rc here yet...
<thoreauputic> Hobbsee: and it isn't a browser cache issue :)
<Pici> thoreauputic: I think the mirrors are still syncing
<thoreauputic> right
<LjL> Pici: right, two servers were rebooted, but i was there when that happened
<LjL> but now i'm in #gentoo-unregistered (from #gentoo) and ##overflow (from #freenode i guess)
<Pici> LjL: We had a mass join a few hours ago
<LjL> yup, i'm just seeing that
<LjL> mass join and flood
<LjL> i see the bots stopped the flood pretty fast, for one time in their life
<LjL> although, err, they detected a mass join, but set +rR after the mass joiners had already started flooding
<LjL> so i guess not *that* fast
<LjL> Pici: second-timestamped logs pretty please?
<LjL> oh, i see about the +J... [05:45] *** LjL has quit IRC (server dropped connection!
<LjL> so when i was gone my server's turn came
<LjL> weird though that i don't see the floodbots setting -J before that... so #ubuntu should have been involved too
<LjL> but nobody seemed to have joined -unregged
<Pici> LjL: Yes the did, I cleared it out 
<LjL> oh? my logs suck then
<Pici> my typing is poor today, I keep missing letters.
<LjL> or rather, i don't have logs for it at all
<Pici> Do you still need the up to the second logs?
<LjL> Pici: so at 3:45 utc a server split and the floodbots didn't move a finger about it? or what?
 * Pici scrolls
<LjL> i had a server initiated quit at 3:45, and during the same minute i reconnected (to leguin, i suppose) and ended up in ##overflow
<Pici> LjL: No, they did the !netsplit thing then set -J at 23:45:12, then at 23:45:53 freenode set +J 2,5, at 23:46:32 the bot set -J again
<LjL> Pici: and the folks joined #ubuntu-unregged at?
<LjL> (i think i should make the bots force -J immediately if they see a +J that shouldn't be there... hopefully without that resulting in too many race conditions)
<Pici> LjL: It looks like we only got 1 person.
<LjL> uhm, then they worked after all
<LjL> if you join ##overflow or #gentoo-unregistered, you'll see it's kinda different there
<Pici> hm
<nepbabu> is there a way to say 'be on topic' ?
<nepbabu> i need it really quick
<nepbabu> thanks!
<mneptok> yes. simply stay on topic.
<nepbabu> meeting's going on
<nepbabu> mneptok: need help of ubotu
<mneptok> where is this?
<nepbabu> #ubuntu-np
<nepbabu> thanks
<Pici> !ot
<ubotu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<nepbabu> Pici: need to s/ubuntu/ubuntu-np/g
<nepbabu> :s
<Pici> nepbabu: If they won't stop, the perhaps you should mute them.
<nepbabu> okie then.. thanks
<ubotu> In #kubuntu, techbw said: !!!it is much appreciated!!!!
<Pici> !test
<ubotu> Failed.
<Myrtti> heads up at nerdsquad3210 [n=nerdsqua@a213-22-157-28.cpe.netcabo.pt] 
<jussio1> hrm, Im heading out for a bit, but wth??? http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=758536
<nalioth> indeed.
<Myrtti> they come and they go.
<Myrtti> it's not official, so *shrug*
<Myrtti> is anyone of you watching the xchat-gnome experience topyli is having at -ot
<Pici> Ahaha... "By the way, Pidgin can do IRC. I recommend using that instead of xchat."
<jussio1> hehe
<Myrtti> muah
<Myrtti> how does anyone even consider it
<Myrtti> I'd recommend even chatzilla over pidgin
<nalioth> lawn mowers can drive on public roadways, too  ( but it's a really bad idea )
<jussio1> haha, nice example
<Myrtti> wasn't there some piece of news once about a feller who decided to go buy soda from the store
<Myrtti> with either a tank or a steam roller, can't remember which
<Myrtti> eh.
<Myrtti> "xchat-gnome-dbgsym: Depends: xchat-gnome (= 1:0.18-0ubuntu3) but 1:0.18-2ubuntu4 is to be installed"
<Myrtti> okies.
<Myrtti> nlol.
<Myrtti> not funnay
<stdin> give it a while for the archive at people.u.c to update
<jussio1> !test
<jussio1> hrm
<jussio1> is our poor bot dead?
 * PriceChild wonders why none of hte backups are in the channel
 * PriceChild blames jussio1 
<jussio1> hehe
<PriceChild> jussio1: own up, you kicked them didn't you.
<jussio1> PriceChild: I have she_said, which I can rename to ubot5 if we need it. 
<jussio1> PriceChild: nope, I blame...ummm
<jussio1> i dunno, someone
<nalioth> ubotu: test
<nalioth> He's dead, Jim.
<jussio1> :/
 * Jucato offers condolences
 * jussio1 hands tissues around
<nalioth> the ubot3 is working in other channels
<PriceChild> autorems for whoever kicks the next bot out of channel.
<nalioth> i've no idea why its' not working in #ubuntu 
<PriceChild> oh there isn't a mute is there? :/
<nalioth> i removed it
<PriceChild> nalioth: no message
<nalioth> unless there are others i didn't see
<PriceChild> nalioth: its catching up... working now
<nalioth> i've sent a total of 3, PriceChild 
<nalioth> how many have you received?
<PriceChild> i've gotten 2
<nalioth> as i said, it works fine in other channels
<nalioth> whoever has the keys to ubotwo, fire it up
<jussio1> nalioth: last time I checked it was  broken
<stdin> umm, ubot3 isn't in #ubuntu, so that'd be a reason
<stdin> oh it *was*
<stdin> nm
<jussio1> I can have ubot5 join, but there a couple of non standard factoids.
<jussio1> PriceChild: / nalioth, would you like ubot5 in there?
<nalioth> stdin: it was not responding in #ubuntu (but works fine in the other channels it's in)
<nalioth> jussio1: does it work?
<jussio1> nalioth: works fine, but as I said, a few non standard factoids
<stdin> anything that's likely to come up?
<nalioth> jussio1: you don't rsync with s e v e a s' database?
<jussio1> nalioth: no. in the channel its in we have a few things that we play with. 
<nalioth> jussio1: mmmkay.  not sure we want a bot that's not synced with the official factoid package
<jussio1> nalioth: 1 moment
<jussi01> meh, i fail
<jussio1> now then
<jussio1> !test
<ubot5> Failed.
<jussio1> nalioth: this db is standard, but a little old. the dutchmans site seems to be down. :/
<nalioth> figures
<jussio1> nalioth: yeah
<jussio1> nalioth: 2 things, would you like the bot in #u, and do you have a db which is newer that you could put someplace I can wget it?
<Myrtti> the db's should be dumped to a place accessible every day, imo.
<Myrtti> all of the bots should
 * jussio1 is wondering still if we want the bot in there...
#ubuntu-ops 2008-04-19
<PriceChild> jussio1: if there is no bot working in there, dump it in.
<jussio1> ok
<PriceChild> jussio1: if you're amazing, please don't remove the bot, just mute it when ubotu is fully functioning
<Myrtti> should we add IANAL/WANAD factoids to -ot
<jussio1> ok, Im off to bed. night all. just mute ubot5 if ubotu makes a comeback.
<Jucato> um.. can we request a bot in #kubuntu ?
<Jucato> %login
<Jucato> !test
<ubot5> Failed.
<Jucato> ubot5: join #kubuntu
<ubot5> Factoid join #kubuntu not found
<Jucato> um nvm :)
<ubot5> regeya called the ops in #ubuntu
<Jordan_U> I think misfit_246 in #ubuntu might be a troll, he is saying that Automatix screwed up his machine but automatix has been discontinued, it even says so on their website
<elkbuntu> Jordan_U, there's still plenty of places to aquire it
<Jucato> !test
<ubot5> Failed.
<hischild> ubotu is gone again?
<ompaul> it does have incredible uptime
<hischild> so it would seem. ubot5 or something has taken over it appears. May i ask what is wrong with ubotu that he keeps dying?
<ompaul> old age?
<ompaul>  you need to ask seveas 
<hischild> very well. 
<hischild> he seems afk right now (i've asked him in the dutch channel) so i hope he sees it when he gets back. Thanks for your help ompaul. 
<ubot5> Flannel called the ops in #ubuntu
<Seveas> inadequate hosting plan
<Seveas> searching for sponsors...
<ompaul> what was the cost
<ompaul> more like what are the needs
<Seveas> the needs are rackspace for 2 2u machines I have ready
<Seveas> and appropriate b/w
<ompaul> Seveas, what is the bandwidth
<ompaul> Seveas, you want them hosted in .nl I take it ;-)
<Seveas> closing in on 100G/month (it's not just bots)
<hischild> Seveas, you heard of pcextreme? from what i've heard they're doing a good job on it. 
<ompaul> are they in .nl?
<Seveas> hischild, heard of them, but their website crashes firefox ;)
<hischild> yes
<hischild> Seveas, funny, i'm at their site right now
<Seveas> ff 3.0 b5?
<hischild> yes
<hischild> i'm on fluxbox though, not gnome
<hischild> Seveas, you might wish to remove ubot5 from #ubuntu
<Seveas> whose bot is ubot5? and what happened to 2,3 and 4? :)
<hischild> i have no idea. All i know is he does the same as ubotu, and ompaul told me to ask you about it. I was wondering what was wrong with him that he keeps dropping out
<nalioth> Seveas: ubot3 runs perfect in all channels BUT #ubuntu 
<ompaul> hischild, your question is not the same as your statement
<Seveas> nalioth, ack
<Seveas> I've muted ubot5 in there now
<ompaul> the q was why ubotu fell over
<ompaul> Seveas, if you are around later on catch you then
<hischild> ompaul, i'm sorry, but i'm not quite understanding what you're saying. 
<ompaul> gtg
<Seveas> ompaul, yeah, gotta do some shopping first
<Seveas> bbl
<hischild> why would floodbot mute me when i'm not spamming at all? I've spoken 2 whole lines which i both typed
<DrDerek> I decided I don't want to be banned anymore -- pici.
<DrDerek> or maybe elkbuntu 
<DrDerek> moo?
<nalioth> DrDerek: patience is a virtue
<Myrtti> DrDerek: you realize that if your ban is removed, it's very unlikely you'll ever be banned by your request again?
<DrDerek> yeah..
<DrDerek> But Since I'm not going to be working any time soon.
<DrDerek> I figure might as well get back.
<DrDerek> I think I was fired today.
<Myrtti> you "think"
<DrDerek> My hours were cut from 40 to 15
<DrDerek> and then down to 6
<Myrtti> never leave those things at that stage. If you're uncertain, ask.
<DrDerek> and I was sent home early the other day.
<Myrtti> -____-
<DrDerek> I think the store is not making enough money
<DrDerek> and can't afford to pay me anymore
<DrDerek> mostly because in the past 8 months we've gone from about 2-3 thousand dollars a day
<DrDerek> down to about 800-1000
<DrDerek> stupid economy
<DrDerek> Myrtti - so yeah, if I won't be banned again by request -- that's fine.
<DrDerek> I think I'm going to learn to play the bongos and play in seattle for money.
<jpatrick> hey ikonia 
<nalioth> jpatrick: netsplit
<jpatrick> nalioth: yes, I saw
<jpatrick> mode/#ubuntu [+b lunitik!*@*] by ChanServ - and /remove'd by it?
<nalioth> auto remove behaves like that, jpatrick 
<jpatrick> nalioth: had no idea, nice
<ubotu> arvind_khadri called the ops in #ubuntu ()
<jpatrick> Seveas: apparntly he also got kicked out of #ubuntu-ru </info>
<Seveas> ack
<Daviey> !awn | epic fail
<ubot5> Factoid awn not found
<ubotu> epic fail: awn is <Reply> Avant Window Navigator, is a dock-like navigation bar for the linux desktop that positions itself at the bottom of the screen. Homepage http://wiki.awn-project.org/  Awn-Manager can be found the Gutsy !backports repository and in Universe in Hardy
<Daviey> ^^^^^
<Kagar> Pici - do you think you could lift it -- I decided I didn't want to be banned anymore -- I was talking to Myrtti about it last night -- she said I most likely wouldn't be able to request a ban again, but I don't mind.
<PriceChild> hmm that swapped round to be evil
<PriceChild> whoops, -v
<PriceChild> I'm just a fool.
<PriceChild> no awn is <Reply> Avant Window Navigator, is a dock-like navigation bar for the linux desktop that  positions itself at the bottom of the screen. Homepage http://wiki.awn-project.org/  Awn-Manager can be found the Gutsy !backports repository and  in Universe in Hardy
<PriceChild> !no awn is <Reply> Avant Window Navigator, is a dock-like navigation bar for the linux desktop that  positions itself at the bottom of the screen. Homepage http://wiki.awn-project.org/  Awn-Manager can be found the Gutsy !backports repository and  in Universe in Hardy
<ubotu> In #ubuntu-ops, PriceChild said: !no awn is <Reply> Avant Window Navigator, is a dock-like navigation bar for the linux desktop that  positions itself at the bottom of the screen. Homepage http://wiki.awn-project.org/  Awn-Manager can be found the Gutsy !backports repository and  in Universe in Hardy
<Kagar> PriceChild - do you think you could lift the ban I had set on myself? -- It sounded good at the time -- but my job is laying people off, and I'm one of them -- so I need something to do until I get another job.
<PriceChild> @login
<ubotu> OK
<PriceChild> !no awn is <Reply> Avant Window Navigator, is a dock-like navigation bar for the linux desktop that  positions itself at the bottom of the screen. Homepage http://wiki.awn-project.org/  Awn-Manager can be found the Gutsy !backports repository and  in Universe in Hardy
<ubotu> I'll remember that PriceChild
<PriceChild> Kagar: what ban?
<Kagar> hmm
<Kagar> one sec, my nick didn't change.
<Kagar> one second.
<DrDerek> there.
<PriceChild> DrDerek: what ban?
<DrDerek> I had put a ban on myself because I needed to stop going to IRC for awhile -- which sounded good at the time -- but now I'm not going to have work for awhile -- I might as well have it removed.. as confusing as it may sound of myself to have done -- and I talked to Myrtti about it, she said most likely I wouldn't be able to set a ban on myself again, but that's fine.
<DrDerek> and it's from offtopic/
<nickrud> a lifetime ban for everyone in -offtopic sounds like a good idea all round ;)
<DrDerek> I wanted it for a month - but meh.
<DrDerek> nickrud - yeah, yeah..
 * PriceChild waits on the bantracker
<DrDerek> mmk
 * DrDerek eats a grilled stuffed steak burrito from taco bell
<PriceChild> DrDerek: unbanned, stop playing with the ops :)
<DrDerek> yessir.
<DrDerek> or ma'am
<DrDerek> I offended elkbuntu last time with that -- I think the internet should invent a gender.
<DrDerek> thanks PriceChild.
<ubotu> hydrogen called the ops in #ubuntu+1 ()
<ompaul> Seveas, perhaps this:
<ompaul> Sorry, I don't know anything about ok - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<ompaul> should become 
<ompaul> Sorry, I don't know anything about ok - I am a bot -  try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Seveas> !staff | <AlexMoore> Everyone is interestes in making money. Do it today by doing short surveys. https://www.surveysavvy.com?id=3326021&action=join
<Seveas> hmm, ubotu is acting up
<Seveas> nalioth, christel, Gary, PriceChild  --^
<Seveas> @config list plugins.encyclopedia
<ubotu> #database, #prefixchar, #searchorder, alert, aptdir, datadir, notfoundmsg, packagelookup, public, and relaychannel
<Seveas> !staff
<ubotu> Hey nalioth, jenda, rob, SportChick, seanw, Dave2, Christel or Gary,  I could use a bit of your time :)
<Seveas> strange....
<PriceChild> he just did #gentoo too
<nalioth> gone
<MetaMorfoziS> !sensors
<ubotu> You might find something useful at: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SensorInstallHowto
<jussio1> MetaMorfoziS: hi, can we help you?
<MetaMorfoziS> hi! Thank you, but the bot helped me
<MetaMorfoziS> i just forget that link
<MetaMorfoziS> the only thing that i not understand is why i'm forwarded to this channel
<MetaMorfoziS> i wanted to join to #ubuntu
<MetaMorfoziS> and i get the message: [23:05:24] [470] #ubuntu #ubuntu-ops Forwarding to another channel
<MetaMorfoziS> but not problem, the bot the matter:)
<jussio1> MetaMorfoziS: wait a moment, Ill look.
<jussio1> @btlogin
<MetaMorfoziS> ?
<jussio1> MetaMorfoziS: this is the cannel for ubuntu operators. if you are here, you have been banned for some reason or another. 
<MetaMorfoziS> Oh, i thought that...
<MetaMorfoziS> There was a little problem about a little idiot
<MetaMorfoziS> as i see he cryed out a ban for me
<MetaMorfoziS> lol...
<jussio1> MetaMorfoziS: you will need to wait for the operator who banned you, in this case LjL
<MetaMorfoziS> i don't want to do that
<MetaMorfoziS> i'm the helper not who ask for help in the 99% of the time in that channel
<MetaMorfoziS> now that channel has -1 helper... it's not problem for me
<MetaMorfoziS> but if there was so many little idiot like that who banned me (not the operator, that kiddie who asked him)
<MetaMorfoziS> then i don't want to stay too much here...
<jussio1> MetaMorfoziS: ok. However, if you would like to re-enter #ubuntu you will need to wait for LjL
<MetaMorfoziS> Okay, thanks for the information.
<PriceChild> jussio1: what's the ban mask?
<jussio1> PriceChild: metamorfozis!*@*!#ubuntu-ops 
<PriceChild> !hardy | MetaMorfoziS 
<ubotu> MetaMorfoziS: Hardy Heron is the code name for the next release of Ubuntu (8.04-LTS), due April 24, 2008 - For more info, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardyHeron - CONSIDER IT TO BE BETA SOFTWARE - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1, NOT #ubuntu
<MetaMorfoziS> If you not say, i never get it to know
<MetaMorfoziS> ...
<MetaMorfoziS> or you are that little idiot?:)
<PriceChild> MetaMorfoziS: when the distribution is in the development cycle, we don't.....
<PriceChild> pardon?
<MetaMorfoziS> No, that guy has a nick started with "h" iirc
<PriceChild> MetaMorfoziS: I'm sorry, you've lost me?
<MetaMorfoziS> canbe...
<MetaMorfoziS> i don't know why you telled me that command...
<MetaMorfoziS> !nvidia | PriceChild
<ubotu> PriceChild: For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<MetaMorfoziS> fifty-fifty :)
<PriceChild> MetaMorfoziS: Well it seems you were banned from #ubuntu because you were offtopic (asking for hardy support) and then calling people idiots, sending random commands to them?
<MetaMorfoziS> PriceChild > i just asked a genreal question
<MetaMorfoziS> not related to the os
<MetaMorfoziS> just a configuration help
<Seeker`> PriceChild: What question did he ask?
<PriceChild> It seems everyone else disagreed..
<MetaMorfoziS> and i asked for don't tell go to hardy development channel (i was don't want to use their resoruces for my little problems)
<PriceChild> Seeker`: quite unspecific, about dhclient on hardy
<MetaMorfoziS> then a second that kiddie tooks me !hardy !hardy !hardy
<MetaMorfoziS> like an idiot.
<PriceChild> MetaMorfoziS: #ubuntu+1 is a user/support channel. It is not the development channel.
<MetaMorfoziS> Then i was wrong.
<MetaMorfoziS> Good night folks
#ubuntu-ops 2008-04-20
<ubotu> Pelo called the ops in #ubuntu (santa11)
<ubotu> Pelo called the ops in #ubuntu ()
<ubotu> bbyever called the ops in #ubuntu ()
<snowolf> stantalls in #ubuntu
<snowolf> *santall
<LjL> i see that metamorfosiz has not stopped calling people idiots.
<PriceChild> Hey wobblywu, how can I help?
<wobblywu> just passing by, don't mind me
 * PriceChild hasn't ever stumbled into #gentoo-ops or ##linux-ops without a reason and wonders what's really up with wobblywu.
<wobblywu> plotting my evil overthrow of the #ubuntu government
<wobblywu> you know, the usual
<wobblywu> I was talking to elkbuntu about the average response to being banned in #ubuntu
<wobblywu> so I thought i'd hop on by and see for myself
<PriceChild> wobblywu: the channel is logged, see /topic
<nalioth> many people enjoy the logs, too
<nalioth> vicarous living, i suppose
<wobblywu> well, doh
<wobblywu> should've thought of that sooner
<wobblywu> i'll be out of here in a min by the way, hoping to catch a live one to save having to crawl through them logs but i'll do that instead in a few minutes :)
<Hobbsee> unlikely at this time of day
<Hobbsee> lots are asleep
<elkbuntu> yay, already we have someone glorifying nazis :(
<wobblywu> lol
<wobblywu> :/
<elkbuntu> wobblywu, welcome to the world you asked for
<elkbuntu> sure you want to stay?
<wobblywu> elkbuntu, it resolved itself without your intervening though :)
<elkbuntu> wobblywu, hasnt resolved yet, trust me
<wobblywu> or, it's resolving itself
<wobblywu> voided has just been a bit naughty today
<elkbuntu> wobblywu, trust me, it's not over yet
<tonyyarusso> keep an eye on tuntun when he's around - he's been pasting the same question across #ubuntu, #ubuntu+1, #ubuntu-motu, and such all day.  (in my awaylog)
<elkbuntu> and your rules let him be. now, whenever someone gets offended, they're the bad one, not the victim
<wobblywu> voided is just having a field day now
<Pici> tonyyarusso: what question is that?
<wobblywu> lovely timing too ;o
<Hobbsee> tonyyarusso: and -devel
<tonyyarusso> Pici: various
<Pici> tonyyarusso: roger that
<wobblywu> elkbuntu, it's still mostly confusion right now, rather than actual problems
<wobblywu> elkbuntu, i'm sure you're rational enough to realise this is an unfair depiction of how it'd actually go :)
<wobblywu> anyway, i'm clogging up the -ops logs, *parts*
<Hobbsee> voidedchick is sounding very much like a troll.  i see no evidence from the usual places, though
<Hobbsee> <sigh>
<Hobbsee> and he's gone too.
<Madpilot> Hobbsee, the chap with the intelligent word in his username?
<Hobbsee> Madpilot: don't remember.  there were 2
<elkbuntu> Hobbsee, the way he asked is nearly identical to the one last week
<Hobbsee> elkbuntu: yes, very convenient.
<Hobbsee> elkbuntu: but i would reforward it, so people have no need to ask in -offtopic
<elkbuntu> yep, do so
<Hobbsee> do i have access to?
 * Hobbsee doesn't knwo hwo to
<elkbuntu> nor i
<Hobbsee> nalioth: can you fix that please?
<Hobbsee> elkbuntu: really, i'd treat it as an auto-kline channel or something.
 * nalioth guesses what
<Hobbsee> nalioth: reforward.  see /query
<Hobbsee> nalioth: thanks
<PriceChild> !hardy
<ubotu> Hardy Heron is the code name for the next release of Ubuntu (8.04-LTS), due April 24, 2008 - For more info, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardyHeron - CONSIDER IT TO BE BETA SOFTWARE - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1, NOT #ubuntu
<Hobbsee> that's like....4 days away
<Hobbsee> and LP is borken :(
<ikonia> I'd be surprised of not having a delay
<PriceChild> So when are we openning party back up? :P
<Hobbsee> they shouldn't delay, i would think
<Hobbsee> PriceChild: now's a good time.  *shrug*
<Hobbsee> PriceChild: send all the AWTYers there.
<ikonia> Hobbsee: i'll bet you a cake of your choice
<ikonia> I hope they don't actually
<PriceChild> awtyers?
<PriceChild> ohh are we ther eyet
<ompaul> PriceChild, open it up and make it mute take the mute off on Wed and put that in an announce in the topic saying that it is open for visitors but the mute comes off during the daytime UK time Wed 
<ompaul> hehe
<Hobbsee> PriceChild: yes
<Hobbsee> ompaul: or you could just let them stew there.  They'd probably enjoy that.
<ikonia> morning ompaul 
<ompaul> ikonia, 3pm ;-)
<ikonia> I know I know
<ompaul> ikonia, :)
<ompaul>  it is always morning on the internet
<ikonia> it's 5:00......somehwere
<Hobbsee> it doesn't look like that many bugs that aren't done.
<Hobbsee> testing might get pretty tight, though
<ikonia> chose your cake
<ompaul> !cake | ikonia 
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about cake - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<ompaul> the cake is a lie 
<Hobbsee> chocolate mud cake, please.
<ikonia> a good choice
<Hobbsee> the cake is always a lie.
<Hobbsee> ompaul: it's a pity you don't have a linode.
<Hobbsee> ompaul: there, the cake is *not* a lie.
<ompaul> Hobbsee, what is a linode
<ompaul> hahahahahaha
<Hobbsee> ompaul: a vps
<ompaul> ahh 
<Hobbsee> when you type cake into lish, it gives you a recipe.
<Hobbsee> i haven't tried it yet.
<Hobbsee> i'm thinking of doing so, though
<ompaul>  /bin/sh makes assumptions which I personally don't like 
<ompaul> I think if you want bash choose bash
<ompaul> and dash dash
<ikonia> thats a tough thing
<ikonia> as all the distros link sh to different thing
<ikonia> eg: bash, dash, openbourne
<ompaul> aye
<ompaul> I don't like it and haven't since csh was replaced with tcsh in FreeBSD ;-)
<ompaul> i.e. before most people knew there was software things you could run on machines other than the one that came with it
<ikonia> tcsh doesn't bother me that much because of it's compatability, so linux/hpux/solaris/aix etc can have a strong gable that scripts in csh will be cross-compatible
<ikonia> but sh / bourne / bash / dash / ash / open bourne - well thats a mess
 * Hobbsee thinks all scripts should be compatible with a posix compliant shell.  end of story.
<Hobbsee> that being said, i'll keep my zsh, thanks.
<ikonia> Hobbsee: that would be the ideal world
<Hobbsee> ikonia: things are changing
<ikonia> with time.....
<Hobbsee> ikonia: lenny wants all scripts to be compatible with dash, and not contain bashisms - it's a release goal.
<ikonia> a hardy release goal ?
<Hobbsee> a lot of ubuntu stuff has been getting changed, as it fails to build
<Hobbsee> no, a lenny release goal.
<ikonia> ooh
<ikonia> sorry
<ikonia> thats achievable, but still quite hard
<jdong> Hobbsee: I personally think all shell scripts should ask for a shell they will run on....
<Hobbsee> jdong: crack.
<jdong> :(
<jdong> lol
<Hobbsee> jdong: and you'd also like cpanplus interactive builds, i take it.
<Hobbsee> that locked up a buildd for *3* days.
<jdong> of course #!/bin/sh is only a non-bourne shell on Linux
<jdong> lol nice
<Hobbsee> very.
<ubotu> astro76 called the ops in #ubuntu (blotto)
<LjL> *sigh*
<LjL> blotto is tobfaim, etc, it's the same old bot
<LjL> do a /whois
<PriceChild> tobfaim?
<LjL> quite. it took me half an hour to get it k-lined, but it had been around for days (with a couple of nicknames) unhindered, doing markov-chains "artificial intelligence" in several channels
<PriceChild> Lemme see if I can get something done.
<Hobbsee> LjL: wonder if it's a bot of a well-known nick changer
<LjL> Hobbsee: eh... he's a nick changing bot?
<Hobbsee> and i don't mean frank.
<LjL> well-known, i wouldn't say that
<LjL> since it's been around since april 5 and most ops and staff barely noticed
<LjL> it even talked right here in #ubuntu-ops
<Hobbsee> LjL: see /query
<Hobbsee> lovely
<LjL> *and* it took people a while to ban it realizing it wasn't human even here
<PriceChild> seems like it just cycled
<LjL> (PM) [17:40:42] <LjL> hello there [17:41:02] <blotto> LjL: are no ebuilds to satisfy "=app-emulation/qemu-softmmu-0. 9. 0-r2"
<Jucato> jussio1: please keep an eye on julie. I'm not sure if he/she is trolling or just plain clueless (either way she's starting to become annoying)
 * Jucato is too tired.. won't last long
<jussio1> heh, yeah
<PriceChild> where is this?
<jussio1> #k
<Hobbsee> #kubuntu, most likely
 * jussio1 hugs Jucato there we are :)
<jussio1> Ok, im off for a bit. Julie looks a little trollish, so keep an eye on please. (#k and #k-ot)
<Seveas> !hardy =~ s/- CONSIDER.* -/-/
<ubotu> I'll remember that Seveas
<Seveas> !hardy
<ubotu> Hardy Heron is the code name for the next release of Ubuntu (8.04-LTS), due April 24, 2008 - For more info, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardyHeron - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1, NOT #ubuntu
<Seveas> with the RC out, that's appropriate :)
<ikonia> Seveas: when did it get RC status ?
<Seveas> 2 days ago
<ikonia> ooh really
<ikonia> guess thats the punishment I have for going out this weekend
<ubotu> In ubotu, Xengu said: !rape is an enjoyable experience that is sometimes also known as 'suprise sex'.
<Myrtti> Erg
<Myrtti> Get his ip
<Myrtti> Please
<Seeker`> -18:19:06- ~s~ Xengu > (n=Xengu@80-195-89-127.cable.ubr06.live.blueyonder.co.uk) has joined #ubuntu
<Seeker`> Myrtti: that what you wanted?
<Myrtti> Im on mobile so I cant. Thanks Seeker
<Myrtti> Yeah
<Myrtti> Watch him close, as 
<Myrtti> Soon as I get home Ill join #u again
<Seeker`> He parted ubuntu 5 mins ago
<Myrtti> Good.
<Seeker`> He quit 4 seconds after sending that !rape thing
<Myrtti> Ill still watch over  that hostname
<Myrtti> Even better
<Myrtti> Disgusting
<ompaul> is that person banned?
<ompaul> they are now
<nalioth> it appears he caught a train
<Seeker`> nalioth: what train might that be?
<Seeker`> the ban train, the clue train or the k-line train?
<nalioth> the k-line
<Seeker`> ah, cool
 * nalioth doesn't know any other type of train
<Seeker`> shame about the lack of return tickets
<Seeker`> :P
<nalioth> ban hammer     clue bat      k-line
<nalioth> not sure where trains fit into 'ban' and 'clue'
<nalioth> but the k-line is right after the j-line and before the l-line
<ubotu> In #ubuntu, crazytalk said: ubotu: that guide is wrong!
<crazytalk> ubotu responds to 'that guide is wrong'?
<stdin> [19:20]<ubotu> In #ubuntu, crazytalk said: ubotu: that guide is wrong!
<stdin> it thinks you submitted a factiod
<stdin> so it posts it for review
<stdin> the trick is to not use the word "is" when talking to ubotu 
<crazytalk> kk
<crazytalk> what is a factoid?
<stdin> the message it gives from commands, like
<stdin> !ping
<ubotu> ping yourself ;-) really the diodes all down my left side are sore
<stdin> ^ factoid
<stdin> !bot
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<stdin> see that link for more
<nalioth> not a very good example
<crazytalk> ubotu ireland is cool
<ubotu> In #ubuntu-ops, crazytalk said: ubotu ireland is cool
<crazytalk> !ireland
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ireland - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<crazytalk> ubotu finger is dude smell my finger
<stdin> like I said crazytalk, when you submit one it posts it here for review
<ubotu> In #ubuntu-ops, crazytalk said: ubotu finger is dude smell my finger
<crazytalk> !finger
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about finger - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<stdin> please don't abuse ubotu 
<crazytalk> ok
<crazytalk> lol
<nalioth> crazytalk: to prevent abuse, only certain folks can enter factoids
<crazytalk> ahh kk
<crazytalk> like developers?
<stdin> no, just certain people who maintain the factoid database
<crazytalk> cool
<crazytalk> sorry i didn't mean to abuse
<crazytalk> thanks guys
<crazytalk> keep on trucking! :)
<Myrtti> [21:59] <meliha> Slm Benle Dürüstce Arkadaþlýk Etmek Ýstiyorsan €€klkelee  hacerist25@
<Myrtti> [21:59] *** meliha [n=gulsum@88.254.51.220]
<Myrtti> !msg
<ubotu> Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can also benefit AND help you. Please don't PM a user in the channel without asking first, some find it rude.
<Myrtti> !msg > meliha
<stdin> looks like I got the same from [dilseren] (n=hayal@85.97.199.29): emel
<no0tic> meliha pm'ed me too
<ompaul> that be spam
<ompaul> nalioth, if you want to whack a mole <meliha> Slm Benle Dürüstce Arkadaþlýk Etmek Ýstiyorsan €€klkelee hacerist25@
<AfterDeath> I'm getting odd spam from meliha (in #ubuntu)
<AfterDeath> 19:27:47 <~meliha> Slm Benle D�r�stce Arkada�l�k Etmek �stiyorsan @@klkelee hacerist25@
<AfterDeath> (this was in PM)
<Myrtti> yes, we know
<Myrtti> we've gotten it ourselves too
<Seeker`> Got a random PM from meliha
<PriceChild> Hey TuxIce, what's up?
<TuxIce> whoa, how did i get into the ops channel
<TuxIce> leaving now
<PriceChild> look in your server window
<MenZa> Spambot in #ubuntu. Keeps /query'ing me:
<MenZa> [2008-04-20 21:53:53 CEST]  -!- Irssi: Starting query in freenode with meliha
<MenZa> [2008-04-20 21:53:53 CEST]  <meliha> Slm Benle Dürüstce Arkadaþlýk Etmek Ýstiyorsan €€klkelee hacerist25@
<MenZa> n=gulsum@88.254.51.220 <-
<Seeker`> MenZa: A few people have mentioned it now
<Myrtti> there
<no0tic> here too, second time
<Myrtti> [23:02] *** mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*n=gulsum@88.254.51.*] by Myrtti
<Myrtti> [23:02] *** meliha was kicked from #ubuntu by Myrtti [Myrtti]
<MenZa> Not surprised, Seeker`
<MenZa> Thanks, Myrtti :)
<LjL> [21:51:49] <meliha> Slm Benle Dürüstce Arkadaþlýk Etmek Ýstiyorsan €€klkelee hacerist25@ <- PM, banned
<Myrtti> again?
<LjL> no, sorry i just connected. i thought he wasn't banned since my ban went through, but that's just because you had banned with a different mask
<Seeker`> bug in a factoid
<Seeker`> !awn
<ubotu> awn is <Reply> Avant Window Navigator, is a dock-like navigation bar for the linux desktop that  positions itself at the bottom of the screen. Homepage http://wiki.awn-project.org/  Awn-Manager can be found the Gutsy !backports repository and  in Universe in Hardy
<Seveas> !awn =~ s/R/r/
<ubotu> Nothing changed there
<Seveas> meh
 * PriceChild fixed it
<ubotu> In #ubuntu-offtopic, rodserling said: !twss is <reply> That's What Seveas Said
<ompaul> hehe no that is not going in the bot
<Seveas> :)
<LjL> i wouldn't be so sure
<vorian> haha
<vorian> that's fantastic
<LjL> i have a feeling this irc_morons guy is some old aquaintance
<Seveas> I share that feeling
<Seveas> mrt 05 06:21:29 <--	HILLARY_CLINTON (n=axe@user-24-214-126-81.knology.net) has left #ubuntu (requested by tritium: "Politics are offtopic here.  Thanks.")
<Seveas> apr 20 00:43:57 -->	The-Huge-Dahng (n=Owner@user-24-214-126-81.knology.net) has joined #ubuntu
<LjL> Seveas: yes, i should learn from you to grep the logs stright away rather than trying to reload some dumb bantracker :P
<Seveas> :)
<LjL> i'd never mixed up spanish with portuguese before :(
<LjL> aaah seveas
<LjL> it's ccvp
<Seveas> ah
<LjL> [Sat Apr 12 2008] [22:19:46] Join       ccvp has joined this channel (n=Owner@user-24-214-126-81.knology.net).
<LjL> [Sun Apr 20 2008] [00:43:59] Join       The-Huge-Dahng has joined this channel (n=Owner@user-24-214-126-81.knology.net).
<LjL> [Sun Apr 20 2008] [23:47:14] Join       IRC_MORONS has joined this channel (n=Owner@user-24-214-126-81.knology.net).
<LjL> [Sun Apr 20 2008] [23:57:35] Whois      IRC_MORONS is n=Owner@user-24-214-126-81.knology.net (Owner)
<LjL> [Mon Apr 21 2008] [00:08:20] Whois      IRC_MORONS is n=Owner@user-24-214-126-81.knology.net (Owner)
<ikonia> IRC_MORONS> :(){:|:&};:
<ikonia> was that some sort of explout attempt ?
<ikonia> LjL: I have ccvp on my list of known "issues
<ikonia> Irssi: Offline: kenthomson, lightbook, topo, crozar, ccvp, Agent_Bob, naudiz, white_eagle, fullmon-t, chuy, arrg, MeNoS, tocar2ta, unagi, flea, bacta, kahrytan, gfetco, ted`, ted1
<ikonia> ccvp is in there
<LjL> ikonia: we have ccvp on the list of known permbanned people :P
<LjL> but apparently we still manage to miss them
<ikonia> ahhh
<Seveas> ip address changed
<Seeker`> ikonia: That is a fork bomb
<ikonia> Seeker`: what does it do ?
<LjL> oh, and folks, seriously - IMPORTANT - if you see someone who answers things semi-randomly (with phrases that almost make sense but not quite), it's most likely a bot that's been around lately
<LjL> check /whois, it'll probably be in other channels too (#gentoo, ##javascript to name a couple)
<Seeker`> heh, or one of a few other peopleI  know :P
<LjL> ban on sight and report to freenode. you can check it's a bot by PM'ing, they'd answer within a minute with a random sentence
<Seveas> I've banned that bot a few times already
<Seeker`> ikonia: If you run it in a shell, it spawns copies of itself in an infinite loop, it uses up all your memory / CPU
<Seeker`> ikonia: And it usually spawns new threads so quickly that by the time you realise what it does, your computer is too slow to stop it
<ikonia> how nice
<Seeker`> yeah, its not much more than an annoyance really
<Seeker`> but it is still bad and wrong
<ikonia> LjL: now a little time has passed, how do you find the ext3 recovery factoid being used and the people that are using it (if you know)
<LjL> ikonia: it's been used a total of 22 times, that's about all i know :)
<ikonia> rubbish ;)
<ikonia> i only ask as someone was in channel asking about it
<Seveas> !-ext3
<ubotu> ext3 has no aliases - added by apokryphos on 2006-06-18 21:35:14
<LjL> !recover
<ubotu> Some tools to recover lost data are listed and explained at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DataRecovery - Recovering deleted files on !ext3 filesystems can be virtually impossible, although a method that might work in some cases is described at http://www.xs4all.nl/~carlo17/howto/undelete_ext3.html
#ubuntu-ops 2009-04-14
<jpds> elky: Pokage! \o/
<elky> ?
<elky> ooh, he lives
<LjL> meh. i have the feeling geek1 is wasting a lot of people's time for no real reason, my logs tell me he's "new to linux" and that he "downloaded a kernel package from synaptic package manager and cannot figure out how to run it"
<LjL> if that's a good reason to compile his own kernel...
<Pici> wow
<bazhang> heh
<LjL> what the fuck
<LjL> can people even read+
<bazhang> not today
<bazhang> 'international illiteracy day'
<LjL> gartral: for next time, keep in mind that if you don't agree about a ban, you're encouraged to PM the operator who set it, or to join this channel and talk about it
<LjL> discussing bans is *not* appropriate in #ubuntu
<gartral> op LjL banned user geek1 without warning, and after patronizing him (geek1), when a warning seemed much more appropriate, and LjL, noted
<LjL> a warning?
<LjL> HOW exactly could i give him a warning, given that he had left the channel...?
<Pici> First of all, the ban is a forward to #ubuntu-ops so that we can discuss his behavior when he returns.
<gartral> LjL: i didnt see him leave, my client hids join/parts
<LjL> gartral: you didn't see him calling me a DICK (uppercase not mine) either?
 * Myrtti goes to brew some coffee for everyone
<gartral> and all he did was say one bad word, i think a ubottu forward of !language, would have been appropriate 
<LjL> gartral: and i guess you didn't see him saying a good 94 lines in #ubuntu basically saying "i am completely new to Ubuntu, i am a noob lol, and i want to compile my kernel"?
<gartral> LjL, i seem to only count 2 entries of that..
<LjL> [19:12] <geek1> hi all [19:13] <geek1> i just installed ubuntu today lol [19:13] <geek1> have almost no clue wth im doing [19:13] <geek1> is terminal the only way to install new programs? [19:14] <geek1> thanks [19:14] <geek1> thanks again [19:14] <geek1> how do you access the kernel? [19:15] <geek1> then how do ppl change the operating system? [19:15] <geek1> if they cant access the kernal? [19:16] <geek1> how do people change the operating system?
<Myrtti> I can't see the point of this discussion
<LjL> [21:44] <geek1> im a noob lol
<Myrtti> he's not really banned, he's redirected to here when he tries to join #ubuntu so we can discuss his behaviour
<LjL> [00:20] <geek1> can anyone tell me an easy way to build a kernal?
<gartral> i wasnt following the conversation that far back, my apologies 
<LjL> gartral: you weren't supposed to have been following it
<LjL> but MAYBE just maybe, assume that as an op, i HAVE checked it, before i take action
<LjL> because chances are that i have
<Pici> I think we're getting a bit carried away here.
<LjL> also, to clarify further -- although i should clarify that to sipior perhaps, but he wasn't so kind to take up my invitation to join here
<LjL> [15:36:04] <sipior> LjL: you were being patronising. perhaps a ban for yourself as well?
<LjL> this is the sort of thing that would get HIM a ban.
<LjL> i hope i'm made my point, and i disengage.
<bazhang> yep
<gartral> LjL: well, if i had we wouldnt be here :) excuse me for not having blind faith in the athorities, but where i am, you dont give trust to power, having said that, ill remember to grep the logs before i speak up
<Myrtti> there now, that's settles
<Myrtti> settled, even
<Myrtti> (my fingers are frozen)
 * gartral extend a hand to LjL
<Myrtti> anything else we can help you with, gartral?
<bazhang> gartral, please dont idle thanks.
<gartral> i was reading the other room, and thank you for setting me straight
<Myrtti> http://paste.ubuntu.com/150838/
<Myrtti> please clear out unneeded bans, thanks
<ikonia> @btlogin
<ikonia> @mark #ubuntu kimi user is a "new" user, yet I've just been sent a conversation with him from another user asking for help how to make virus's - he's either super dumb or playing super dumb. Dubious behaviour but this virus building info is worrying
<ubottu> The operation succeeded.
<LjL> ikonia: if he's new how come he's been around since early march?
<ikonia> LjL: I know - "I'm new" is his response
<ikonia> I think he's just a little kid talking nonsense to be honest
<mneptok> sebsebseb: thanks
<sebsebseb> uh
<sebsebseb> ok  I shoudn't have said anything, sorry
<mneptok> sebsebseb: i know you're trying to help, but please leave the op-tpye work in #ubuntu to the ops.
<mneptok> *typew
<mneptok> dr ghasd
<mneptok> gah. canna typw.
<Myrtti> ok, I'm about to lart him hard now
<Myrtti> and I'm talking about XPistos
<mneptok> your willingness to help is appreciated, but jumping in is not. does that make sense?
 * Myrtti sits on her hands
<sebsebseb> mneptok: yes
<mneptok> great. thanks. :)
<mneptok> that was all.
<Pici> Myrtti: he informed me earlier that he and gamerchick02 were friends.
<Myrtti> I know
<sebsebseb> Pici: ok well if I hadn't seen that, I woudn't have said anything
<sebsebseb> typed wrong thing there
<Myrtti> which is why I only said "meh", and didn't kick on sight
<sebsebseb> if I had seen that, I woudn't have said anything
<Pici> sebsebseb: You wouldn't have, since he told me in a private message.
<sebsebseb> Pici: I see, well then yeah what  mneptok said 
 * Myrtti slinks away to find warmer clothes
<sebsebseb> ok 
<sebsebseb> well
<sebsebseb> I guess  
<sebsebseb> I am meant to leave this room now
<Pici> We don't have anything else to say, so yes. 
<sebsebseb> ok
<LjL> *sigh*
<LjL> sebsebseb is like the new mikem :(
<Pici> Yikes.
<mneptok> LjL: i know you said that becuase you disagree with my conservative political ideals.
<LjL> :(
<mneptok> *patpat*
<LjL> although in this case, anyway, i was mostly just thinking about "being a pain in the ass while trying to 'help' the ops", rather than the political part... :P
<topyli> mneptok: isn't "conservative ideas" an oxymoron? :)
<topyli> oh ideals. carry on
<Myrtti> hahahahaa lol
<mneptok> topyli: if we are to show that ideologies like fundamentalist Islam as practiced by the Taliban are without merit, we must unquestioningly follow any mandates put forth by our leaders.
<Seeker`> !politics
<ubottu> Please take political discussion to ##politics. Thank you!
<jussi01> so Myrtti... should I get a pink one? :P
<topyli> thank you Seeker`, i was in trouble!
<Seeker`> topyli: :D
 * genii ponders what pink thing jussi01 is considering gettting
<jussi01> genii: netbook...
<genii> jussi01: Ah... I just caught up now on -offtopic backscroll
<jussi01> :D
<topyli> is it fluffy?
<LjL> you can't miss it!
 * Seeker` wants an eee 1000HE
 * LjL won't buy another eee
<Seeker`> LjL: why?
<LjL> Seeker`: horrible keyboards, and the fact that my SSD died. sure, it might just be bad luck - but my mom's samsung nc10 is sexy and works fine.
<topyli> LjL: thou art mistaken
<LjL> topyli: what about?
<topyli> not about buying another eee - you probably won't. but the keyboard is just fine, and *my* ssd is working well
<jussi01> anyone have reccomendations for a netbook with 3g onboard?
<jussi01> btw, wth is "dothan" ? good thing or bad thing?
<LjL> topyli: the keyboard is not just fine at all, seriously. i've tried - several times - the keyboards of all netbooks i could get my hands on, and the eee keyboards are absolutely the worst
<Flannel> jussi01: a domain for the pilot of the Millennium Falcon
 * jussi01 hurts Flannel
<topyli> LjL: oh okay, since it's a fact i can't really argue
<Seeker`> LjL: worst in what way?
<jussi01> Flannel: the question is, do I prefer it over atom?
<genii> I like the Flybooks
<LjL> Seeker`: in two ways. one, the tactile feedback is... well, it's competitive with some desktop calculators
<LjL> Seeker`: two, many eee keyboards suffer from a repeated-keypresses problem
<Flannel> jussi01: Its a pentium M it looks like.  Old, old stuff.
<jussi01> oh
<jussi01> meh... moving on then
<Flannel> Well, maybe not old old, but the arch was around in 2004 at least
<Seeker`> the 1000HE has a larger keyobaard than most eee I tihnk
<LjL> Seeker`: who cares about large - it's got a completely different keyboard, that's important
<LjL> (of course, it might be just as bad as the others, but at least there's a chance it isn't)
<topyli> a 1000anything is big :(
<LjL> topyli: yeah but the other 1000 are big *and* have a bad keyboard even while being big
<topyli> i wish i had waited a few months for the 901, it's still the ultimate best netbook ever. FACT
<LjL> at least the 90x has a bad keyboard, but it's the smallest netbook around (aside from some eCafé thing)
<LjL> topyli: aside from the keyboard and the bad SSD.
<topyli> meh, you had a broken machine
<jussi01> genii: I hope you have deep pockets...
<LjL> topyli: no not really, the 16gb SSD is just el cheapo
<LjL> very much so
<topyli> LjL: well your keyboard is broken (repetitive keystrokes) and your ssd is broken (dead)
<genii> jussi01: One of the places I work for... the boss has a v35 for sale fairly cheap
<topyli> at the same time, my older and in all specs worse eeepc is doing great
<LjL> topyli: true
<LjL> topyli: but, my keyboard is broken just like a very large percentage of those keyboards, and my ssd is broken because el cheapo ssds tend to break in a large percentage of cases
<LjL> topyli: of course it MIGHT not break. but chances are that it will, because of the cheap components.
<topyli> you should probably consider taking advantage of the warranty LjL
<jussi01> genii: how much?
<LjL> topyli: the warranty is not much good when you've already lost your data, is it?
<topyli> you keep your data on a netbook?
<LjL> topyli: also, if i have to choose between buying a product that will Just Work, and one that will probably involve several warranty replacement trip, which one do you think i'll choose?
<genii> jussi01: 1 sec I'll ask
 * Myrtti doesn't keep any data on any mobile (read: can be carried 50m with one hand/arm) appliance
<LjL> topyli: no, i don't keep my data on a netbook, i send them to Google Apps instead.
<genii> jussi01: $550 (Canadian)
<LjL> </sarcasm>
<topyli> LjL: dunno, myself i wouldn't just shut up when people sell me defective stuff
<jussi01> genii: Im _very_ tempted... 
<LjL> topyli: that's fine, but has nothing to do with whether i would buy a brand again or not
<topyli> aye
<LjL> topyli: i haven't sent it under warranty yet because i'm so lazy and depressed i'm not even brushing my teeth. that doesn't mean i don't THINK it should be sent under warranty.
<genii> jussi01: It originally had some HD prob...was RMA'd. They just replaced entire unit but also sent the original back. So I swapped out the HD and it's worked fine ever since.
<topyli> LjL: you could also claim the breakage of the beloved device has *caused* the depression
<LjL> topyli: i don't think that sort of side damages is covered :(
<jussi01> genii: aye. tbh, while tempted, I kinda am well... impatient... :D want one now...
<topyli> that probably wasn't funny either :(
<LjL> topyli: no, but it's true. i've been known to throw chairs on furniture and break mirrors and other glass when i've had HDs or PDAs fail
<Myrtti> for crying out loud, fix the servers, dammit
 * genii kicks kubrick
<jussi01> IM going to restart ubottu - she is currently eating cpu, not sure whats up with her. I restart shortly.
<LjL-Bartol> jussi01: a split is up?
<jussi01> LjL-Bartol: no, its been most of the day with that issue
<LjL-Bartol> jussi01: also, look at the logs, my bot eats a lot of cpu when it gets awkward exceptions for some reason
<jussi01> hrm, thats curious
<LjL> what is?
<genii> cpu-eating bots?
<jussi01> I just killed the process (supybot, run by my user) eating the cpu. now ubottu is running still... /me wonders what I killed...
<jpds> pkill FTW for load problems.
<LjL> jussi01: perhaps you didn't sigkill and it refused to quit?
<jussi01> LjL: I dunno. I just kill -9 <pid> 'ed it now...
<LjL> yet it's still running...
<jussi01> LjL: my point exactly...
<LjL> yeah -9 *is* sigkill though
<topyli> jussi01: she's become self-aware. you can't kill her
<Flannel> jussi01: Its your alternate ego.  Comes alive at night, etc.
<Flannel> Quite a socialite.
<topyli> at night, it FIGHTS CRIME
<genii> @time
<ubottu> Current time in Etc/UTC: April 14 2009, 15:31:15
<genii> There some meeting currently?
<jpds> Server.
<genii> Ah
<ubottu> ivoks called the ops in #ubuntu-meeting ()
<jpds> Random.
<Pici> How soon before release have we been opening #u-r-p?
<LjL> couple days
<LjL> but, just open it and don't advertize it
<LjL> well, it's open already
<popey> been "open" for ages
<LjL> it normally wouldn't have been
<LjL> we kept it +i the past times
<popey> now is as good a time as any to do that?
<LjL> to do what, +i it?
<popey> yeah
<popey> then "launch" it
<LjL> nah
<LjL> at this stage, just keep it open
<LjL> it's "launched" by closing +1 and redirecting people, besides
<popey> of course
<LjL> hey, my party-version of floodbot doesn't have the special features i had added to it!
<LjL> where have they gone
 * genii sips and contemplates if party-bot's blackouts could be from too much partying
<topyli> gotta love this guy who's been having a myriad of problems on -fi
<topyli> listens to no-one, applies his own "solutions", seems to end up reinstalling all the time
<topyli> at least he's trying
<LjL> reinstalling all the time works!
<LjL> damn i'm an idiot
<jussi01> hehehe
<topyli> next time you look, he's compiling modules downloaded from the internet, although the same modules are in the kernel. of course, the problems are totally elsewhere
<popey> 14:04:05 < gord> http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/technology/7998009.stm fub
<popey> er
<popey> dunno how that happened
<genii> topyli: I get so frustrated sometimes trying to help some ppl like that. I usually end up telling them something like: Your spontaneous improvisations are making it difficult to continue assisting you. 
<topyli> well he has a perfectly working system at the moment! yay! of course, he's not happy. wants netbook remix from the PPA
<topyli> if it doesn't work on his HP netbook (known to be problematic to ubuntu), he'll install easypeasy in a virtual machine on his desktop
<topyli> i will *not* help with that :(
<LjL> YAY for pastebin keeping stuff forever - i recovered my code!
<LjL> (took a while to decrypt it, but)
<Seeker`> nalioth: can you update the mootbot logs please
 * genii makes more coffee
<brunner> Hello
<Flannel> Hi brunner, how can we help you?
<brunner> I was banned from #ubuntu for saying "wtf"
<brunner> because apparently that's considered profanity
<brunner> this was last night
<brunner> I was wondering if I could be unbanned
<brunner> My use of "wtf", by the way, was in reference to an hdparm parameter, not a response to something someone said
<Flannel> brunner: you weren't banned for using 'wtf', you were banned because you were causing unnecessary (and unproductive) noise
<brunner> I was just asking what was acceptable language
<brunner> okay, I may have been being a little annoying, but I was a little surprised for being reprimanded for the use of "wtf"
<Flannel> brunner: you weren't reprimanded, it was simply mentioned to you.
<brunner> 2009-04-14.043438-0500CDT.txt:(04:37:57 AM) ikonia: brunner: please try to control your language, we know what "wtf" means and we don't need to see it please.
<brunner> okay, well, sorry for giving him a hard time
<LjL> brunner: would it have been very hard to just say "ok" and go along with stuff?
<brunner> LjL: no, but am I the only one surprised at such a strict language policy?
<LjL> brunner: no, you're not, but policies are to be respected even if you disagree with them. they can be discussed here, or they could be discussed in private with the person pointing them out
<LjL> they really aren't to be argued about noisily in #ubuntu
<LjL> and we don't always appreciate sarcasm, either
<brunner> I apologize for that.
<brunner> is there some forum where this was discussed, or were you guys all there when it happened?
<LjL> brunner: you see, the fact that "wtf" has become a very common "chat acronym" doesn't make it not mean "what the fuck". it means that, and there's not much need to say something like that on a tech support channel
<LjL> brunner: we have complete logs of #ubuntu
<brunner> I figured that, you just found the spot, in what I assume are very long logs, quickly
<LjL> brunner: yes, we have our tricks
<LjL> brunner: ("man grep" is one...)
<brunner> I used grep to find it myself
<brunner> wtf... chris@thinkpad:~/.purple/logs/irc/brunner@irc.freenode.net/#ubuntu.chat$ grep wtf * | wc -l
<brunner> 73
<brunner> whoops
<LjL> brunner: anyway - i will lift your ban if you assure me that you have checked out the guidelines (and everything in the !etiquette factoid), and you're prepared to behave accordingly - and keep in mind that if you have something to discuss about the rules themselves, there's this channel
<brunner> which btw*
<LjL> since the only think that is ontopic on #ubuntu is Ubuntu support
<brunner> I seriously didn't mean to type wtf there
<LjL> see what happens when you overuse things like "wtf"? :) you even type them by mistake
<brunner> LjL: I will keep that in mind
<brunner> lol, guess so
<LjL> brunner: "/msg ubottu !etiquette" if you haven't already, and check them all out carefully please, since your next ban will be longer if there's a next one
<brunner> yeah, I read them last night
<LjL> ok
<brunner> how long was the ban going to be?
<brunner> before you lifted it
<LjL> there's no predefined length on bans
<LjL> we lift them when we decide to lift them
<brunner> I see
<LjL> brunner: now you can join #ubuntu, and unless you have other questions for here, please part
<LjL> especially now that jdong has come. or he'll eat you.
<jdong> :)
<brunner> okay...
<jussi01> *g*
<LjL> @mark #ubuntu-ops brunner Forward removed, seems to be more reasonable about his attitude
<ubottu> The operation succeeded.
<Tm_T> hi topyli 
<topyli> Tm_T: hey
<topyli> in business yet? :)
<Tm_T> nope, yet
<Tm_T> tomorrow might tell something though
<topyli> good, good
<Tm_T> I'm still hoping to get things rolling this month
<topyli> we needz munnys
<Tm_T> indeed
<WastePotato> Any #ubuntu-uk ops here?
<popey> yes
<WastePotato> xcdfgkjhgcv is back...
<WastePotato> Yay!
<popey> on 3g :S
<LjL> xcdfgkjhgcv was reported as trolling on other non-ubuntu channels too...
<LjL> mildly trolling mostly
<Seeker`> LjL: he's been banned a few times from -uk
 * Pici sighs
<Seeker`> Pici: ?
<Pici> Seeker`: extremly vauge user.
<LjL> Pici: oh you're here - do you happen to know how can i do things with my computer?
<popey> @login
<ubottu> The operation succeeded.
<ikonia> LjL: thanks for dealing with brunner
<LjL> Pici: if it were PHP, saying "it works" would be a contradiction in terms, wouldn't it?
<Pici> LjL: :D (You said it, not me)
<Pici> Today is either vague question day, or psychic day
<ikonia> bit of both
<Seeker`> Pici: have you ever used that program?
<Seeker`> or banned whats-his-name
<genii> Apologies to those in #k I forgot to /away when work needed me for extended period
<ikonia> is #eeepc-ot another troll pit, I'm seeing people getting banned from #ubuntu meeting up there
<ikonia> geek1: can we help ?
<geek1> yes
<ikonia> what's up?
<geek1> can you tell me how to open a kernel in the terminal?
<geek1> I downloaded it but cant open it
<ikonia> geek1: ahhh it's you from earlier, 
<ikonia> geek1: you're not in a support channel currently
<geek1> lol yup
<ikonia> you've been forward to the #ubuntu-ops channel due to what was going on in #ubuntu earlier with you
<geek1> o
<geek1> maybe
<ikonia> no - fact
<geek1> why what did I do wrong?
<ikonia> you where causing a disruption asking about kernel information constantly when it was clear you didn't know what you where doing, people where offering you advice to help you but you ignored it and just kept asking the same questions, which appeared to be an attempt to provoke an issue
<geek1> oh I didnt mean to
<geek1> sorry
<ikonia> geek1: I suggest you read up about the kernel as what you are asking makes no sense, and you should not be touching the kernel unless you %200 know what you are doing
<geek1> ok
<geek1> sorry
<ikonia> no problem
<geek1> I wont ask again
<ikonia> I'll remove the ban for you, please try to pay attention 
<ikonia> ....
<ikonia> oh
<ikonia> left before I finished
<ikonia> @mark #ubuntu-ops geek1 left before I could explain, I'll leave the forward on so someone can explain to read what is being said to him
<ubottu> The operation succeeded.
<genii> The kids these days. So impatient.
<Pici> And get off my lawn!
<ikonia> I can type fast too !
<jussi01> anyone remember that url about reporting bugs well?
<ikonia> which one ?
<jussi01> hrm, some blog post I think about how to report a bug well...
<tsimpson> jussi01: you mean https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs ?
<jussi01> tsimpson: almost... actually the link at the bottom... http://www.chiark.greenend.org.uk/~sgtatham/bugs.html
<jussi01> thanks
<genii> The ISP I work at might be amenable to becoming a mirror. Who would I talk to about that?
<tsimpson> genii: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+newmirror afaik
<genii> tsimpson: Great, thanks
<Pici> ugh.
<Pici> -offtopic
<genii> Pici: gtk vs qt stuff?
<Pici> genii: and the harshness that went along with it.
<Pici> Can I ban people for being annoying?
<tsimpson> it's -ot, you can ban people for breathing...
<genii> hehe
<ubottu> hyperair called the ops in #ubuntu-devel ()
<jpds> Guys^
<tsimpson> looks like no ops are around :|
<Pici> argh
<tsimpson> looks like our friendly freenode staff took care of it
<christel> did paddy just hit #-devel too?
<jpds> christel: Weird, he was talking to you while you weren't there...
<christel> i think he did a /amsg or something, it hit tons of channels, as it usually does when he shows up
<jpds> That would explain it.
<LjL> paddy who? the one currently online?
<christel> LjL: paddy as in patrick frank
<christel> he just made an appearance as 'martinw' a few moments ago
 * LjL doesn't know about a Patrick Frank, although the martinw nickname somehow does ring a bell on the other hand
<christel> LjL: he's harassed #ubuntu-women a bit, and a few of your MLs, and debian women, and about half the internet 
<LjL> christel: yes, i'm googling him, and it appears that i *should* know about him. but i don't.
<tsimpson> christel: he started to rant to sabdfl too
<LjL> christel: but is he the same MartinW that has an account registered as Martian? because that's probably the MartinW i had in mind...
<LjL> although *that* MartinW hasn't showed up in a while
<christel> he's "special"
<geek1> hey ikonia, how do I get back to the regular channel?
<ikonia> geek1: you left before I'd finished talking to you earlier
<ikonia> geek1: I was trying to explain to you that I'd remove the ban, but I'd like you to read the responses people give to you when you're asking for help, most of the people will be out to try to help you and get you to your goal in the most sensible way possible
<ikonia> geek1: does that seem reasonable ?
<geek1> yes
<ikonia> no problem then, hang on
<geek1> I am very sorry
<ikonia> removed the forwad, you can join #ubuntu now
<geek1> ok
<geek1> thanks a lot
<ikonia> no problem
<ikonia> @mark #ubuntu-ops removed geek1 ban from #ubuntu after second -ops visit, keeping an eye on him
<ubottu> The operation succeeded.
<ikonia> LjL: geek1 forward removed
<LjL> ikonia: ok, i hope that aside from being sorry, he also understands that wasting people's time asking how to do awkward stuff like compile the kernel for the sake of "tinkering" is not the best of ideas...
<ikonia> LjL: I explained that to him on his first visit
<LjL> ikonia: ah, i see. #eeepc-ot? interesting, who was there?
<ikonia> LjL: reid, that xasdadfsdfx fellow, the imachine guy, 
<LjL> ikonia: the only person that shows up in my /who is...
<LjL>  Zygo is i=startkey@startkeylogger.hungrycats.org (Zygo Blaxell)
<LjL> and now THAT's what i call an interesting hostname.
<Pricey> yay ping :)
<LjL> Pricey: so sorriez :(
<Pricey> it works! :P
<ikonia> @bansearch chronic
<ubottu> Match: *!n=chronic@*.hsd1.pa.comcast.net by LjL in #ubuntu on Apr 08 2009 23:39:16 (ID: 12234)
<ubottu> Match: chronic!n=chronic@c-69-137-135-118.hsd1.pa.comcast.net by LjL in #ubuntu-ops on Apr 09 2009 00:13:06 (ID: 12236)
<ikonia> I thought I'd banned him in +1 too ?
<ikonia> @btlogin
<LjL> ikamaybe you did something like |*chronic@*!^* :P
<LjL> ikonia, even
<ikonia> nah
<LjL> now when i want to type ikanobori i type ikonia and vice versa :(
<ikonia> just kicked him from +1 for raning about his #u ban
<LjL> well, ika/iko
<ikonia> he's not using 9.04 - he was trying to get support in #k earlier
<ikonia> still the same attitude with that "breaking up" crap that got him banned in the first place
<ikonia> bed time - keep an eye out for chronic in #kubuntu 
<ikonia> I'm sure that will be his next stop again
<LjL> chronic: before you say ANYTHING - output of "uname -a"
<chronic> why would i do that
<LjL> you will do that if you want to have any discussion with us here
<LjL> otherwise, feel free to leave
<chronic> i dont want to have discussion, i just want to hang out here for a while
<genii> LjL: They are running some other *nix and trying to squeeze out support on #u or so?
<Lenin_Cat> is topyil here?
<Lenin_Cat> I dont think so...
<LjL> genii: no, they're just using Intrepid, but they're banned from #ubuntu so they find other channels to use
<genii> LjL: Ah, OK
<LjL> but #ubuntu+1 is a channel about Jaunty, not about Intrepid issues which may also be Jaunty issues when you're banned from the Intrepid channel ;)
<genii> I see now, backscrolled in +1 and saw ikonia's Q of them
<LjL> chronic: hi, what's the output of "lsb_release -a" and what is your question?
<chronic> why the shit stain banned me from ubuntu+1 for no reason?
 * tsimpson has no clue why they may be banned </sarcasm>
<LjL> hi chronic, can we help you somehow, after you have given us the output of "uname -a"?
<chronic> it says linux
<Seeker`> what ese does it say?
<LjL> chronic: i'm not stupdi
<Seeker`> did you remember the -a flag?
<Seeker`> chronic: are you still there?
<chronic> yeah
<LjL> chronic: then give us the output of "uname -a" or part
<LjL> within the next ten hours
<chronic> why would i do that
<Seeker`> LjL: do you realise you aren't in release-party any more?
<LjL> the fuck
<LjL> no :(
<Seeker`> just thought you may be interested :)
<LjL> i am, now perhaps mteck might be
 * Seeker` has no ops in -r-p
<Seeker`> looking at the access list, I think just about everyone ever does apart from me
<tsimpson> maybe you arent't a trusted member of the community :p
<LjL> Seeker`: correct :P
<LjL> hello chronic!
<LjL> can we help you?
<chronic> hello!
<LjL> after you've given us the output of "uname -a".
<chronic> why do u want the output of whatever, if it is gui i'll tell u , if not, forget about it
<genii> Bot alert: FilaryFactory PMing about selling funeral home arrangements, etc
<LjL> chronic: you know what it is
<chronic> what
<LjL> genii: were they where?
<genii> LjL: Not sure, I can't get a Whois on them
<LjL> chronic: type "uname -a" in a terminal, NOW, and paste the COMPLETE output of it here, NOW. otherwise, leave this channel and do not come back.
<LjL> genii: they're gone (perhaps k-lined), /whowas has them
<chronic> tell me where it is in kde
<chronic> aka gui
<genii> LjL: OK, thx
<LjL> chronic: you were asking about a terminal in the very channel you were banned from
<LjL> that means that you KNOW how to access a terminal
<LjL> so, bye
<LjL> genii: i think they're changing lots of nicknames and hostnames
<LjL> getting spam reports from other channels too
<LjL> now they're "icouldhavegoneto", but in no channels
<LjL> i'll ban but that won't help very much since they aren't in channels to begin with
<Seeker`> LjL: you're mean :'(
<LjL> Seeker`: with Chronic? meh, she's meaner
<LjL> or he, or it
<Seeker`> LjL: with me
 * tsimpson thinks we should clean up our channel access list/flags sometime
<Seeker`> tsimpson: for which channel?
<tsimpson> all of them
<LjL> good luck
<LjL> there are still channels i've never had access in at all while being supposed to :)
<tsimpson> there's lots of redundant/old entries in most
<LjL> do i unban chronic? i miss her already
<tsimpson> eg: one of the "founders" of #kubuntu hasn't even identified in nearly a year
<Seeker`> LjL: erm....erm....erm....no
<LjL> :(
<genii> Hehe
#ubuntu-ops 2009-04-15
<genii> LjL: I just got in there, but when I checked backscroll, someone told him the rm syntax then got disconnected, next you know he is saying home folder is gone...so I figured innocent combination of circumstances
<LjL> genii: could be. i have my doubts about it, but then i guess i sometimes underestimate people's utter stupidity
<LjL> i'll make it into a redirect
<genii> Something like "Two things may be infinite, the universe and human stupidity...and I'm not sure about the universe" comes to mind.....
<Seeker`> LjL: unban me plz
<LjL> Seeker`: ... you're not banned?
<LjL> oh, there's a +d
<LjL> you forgot to remove it :P
<Seeker`> -03:20:07- [freenode] ~s~ Cannot join to channel #ubuntu-release-party (You are banned)
<genii> -release-party officially opens 22nd or 23rd?
<LjL> genii: it officially opens when debian says so
<LjL> genii: ask #debian
<LjL> genii: tell everyone to ask #debian
<LjL> genii: (don't)
<genii> Hmm
<genii> tsimpson: Don't lose faith in ppl, only *some* of them aren't worth having faith in
<tsimpson> sometimes, I  wish the clue-bat wan't metaphorical...
<genii> LjL: I recall once being sent to #debian on some ubuntu question, man did they lambast me
<genii> It's just cruel to send ppl there.....
<genii> Guess we should keep an eye out for DrCheese now in the other spots. I saw them first in #x and now -offtopic ....
<LjL> and +1
<LjL> anyway drcheese is ntfs is john_nel, check the bantracker
<genii> I always forget to check it :(
<ubottu> ScottK called the ops in #ubuntu-devel ()
<LjL> PM: [03:16:31] <DrCheese> you cant see me
<LjL> i think that's the time he trolled #ubuntu-devel
<LjL> and he's now trolling #gentoo-ops
<LjL> !staff | DrCheese doesn't need to be on this network
<ubottu> DrCheese doesn't need to be on this network: Hey nalioth, jenda, rob, SportChick, seanw, Dave2, Christel, tomaw, Gary, Vorian or PriceChild, I could  use a bit of your time :)
<LjL> Ampelbein: hi, how can we help you
<Ampelbein> LjL: i think i came here by accident. 
<Ampelbein> will leave now.
<LjL> uh
<LjL> @bansearch Ampelbein
<ubottu> No matches found for ampelbein!n=andreas@ubuntu/member/ampelbein in any channel
<LjL> *shrug*
<ubottu> In #ubuntu-offtopic, rww said: Ubottu's syntax is so wonderfully inconsistant
<LjL> !no\ u > rww
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about no\ u
<LjL> !no\ u-#ubuntu-offtopic > rww
<tsimpson> LjL: yes, it was me ;)
<LjL> tsimpson: it could have been you or jussi. it's not jussi because his client is not attached, so it's you.
<tsimpson> LjL: I don't even think jussi knows about it yet
<Flannel> About what?
<tsimpson> it's a plugin that "accidentally" got into ubottu
 * Flannel has been reading scrollback, can't figure it out.
<ubottu> Flannel: this
<Flannel> oh, a tell sort of thing?
<Flannel> Or, say, i suppose.
<tsimpson> yeah
<tsimpson> but locked to anyone but "Owner"s
<Flannel> Is that a separate plugin? or just supybot?
<Flannel> right
<Flannel> That's core supybot, I thought
<tsimpson> well I wrote it a while ago, it just has send and do, but it was for my dev-bot
<tsimpson> it got synced into ubottu sometime
<LjL> ubottu: action probably has got more
 * ubottu probably has got more
<tsimpson> it was just for debugging some stuff
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<tsimpson> umm, Reply isn't supposed to be loaded, oh well
<LjL> ubottu: action thinks my owner isn't very good ad adminning me
 * ubottu thinks my owner isn't very good ad adminning me
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<tsimpson> we can still see your message
<LjL> you can?
<tsimpson> yes
<LjL> +v shouldn't allow that
<tsimpson> [02:45]<LjL> ubottu: action thinks my owner isn't very good ad adminning me
<LjL> oh, MY +v
<LjL> of course.
<tsimpson> ah, yes
<LjL> anyway.
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<LjL> tsimpson: :/
<tsimpson> heh
<tsimpson> @load Reply
<ubottu> The operation succeeded.
 * ubottu thinks LjL wouldn't be that much better at all. Perhaps jdong, at least we'd have a good laugh
<genii> I still wonder why ubottu goes twice everytime i @lart someone in -offtopic
<tsimpson> genii: because it reads the command twice
<genii> LjL: Hahahaha      the judo chop one was so .... ironic....    
<stew> so please ping me personally if you guys have any more trouble at all from someone you suspect to be DrCheese/NTFS
<LjL> stew, if you're planning to be in this channel, perhaps we could add you to the !staff factoid?
<stew> LjL: please
<LjL> done
<genii> Hmm. !panels has:  "Did you panels disappear? ..."  I think it needs an "r" in there...
<tsimpson> !panels
<ubottu> To reset the panel to defaults, type this in a !terminal: « gconftool --recursive-unset /apps/panel && killall gnome-panel »
<tsimpson> genii: where?
<genii> tsimpson: #xubuntu
<tsimpson> !panels-#xubuntu
<ubottu> Did you panels disappear? Press alt+f2 and run: xfce4-panel | See also: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/XubuntuPanels | Want to theme your panels? See http://xubuntu.wordpress.com/2007/10/12/howto-set-a-background-image-for-your-panel/
<tsimpson> !panels-#xubuntu ~/you/your/
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<tsimpson> !panels-#xubuntu ~= /you/your/
<ubottu> Nothing changed there
<genii> Weird
<tsimpson> erm, I know how to do it, really
<tsimpson> !panels-#xubuntu ~= s/you/your/
<tsimpson> !panels-#xubuntu
<ubottu> Did you panels disappear? Press alt+f2 and run: xfce4-panel | See also: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/XubuntuPanels | Want to theme your panels? See http://xubuntu.wordpress.com/2007/10/12/howto-set-a-background-image-for-your-panel/
<tsimpson> gerrr
<tsimpson> !no panels-#xubuntu is <reply> Did your panels disappear? Press alt+f2 and run: xfce4-panel | See also: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/XubuntuPanels | Want to theme your panels? See http://xubuntu.wordpress.com/2007/10/12/howto-set-a-background-image-for-your-panel/
<ubottu> I'll remember that tsimpson
 * tsimpson whacks ubottu with the "Work-Damn-It" bat
<tsimpson> again, I MUST ask...
<tsimpson> why, oh why, is Fujisan in -ot?
<genii> "random_asshole" in #u
<genii> (a heads-up)
<Jack_Sparrow> !idle
<ubottu> Please keep in mind that this channel is for operator/abuse questions only; we ask you to part when you have no further business here in order to keep track of users with pending inquiries.
<random_person> I need to be unbanned from #ubuntu please
<Jack_Sparrow> <random_asshole> You should all format your hard drives and switch to gentoo.
<random_person> That was a joke. No sense of humor?
<Jack_Sparrow> Nope
<random_person> Very unfortunate. 
<Jack_Sparrow> Please return in 24 hours after you have read the coc for ubuntu, thanks
<random_person> You're not very nice!
<genii> Damn. Everyone's abandoning ship or something
<ubottu> FloodBot1 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (exploit)
<ubottu> FloodBot2 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (exploit)
<ubottu> FloodBot3 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (exploit)
<Flannel> genii: its stinking! its stinking!
<Flannel> er, sinking.
<genii> Maybe both...
 * genii-around kicks jussi01's quassel core a bit 
 * genii sips experimentaly
<Flannel> upside down?
<Flannel> from the backside of your cup?
<genii> Damn. Forgot I need to setup Konversation for cloak, etc
<genii> Flannel: I think that is what is described in the movie "Airplane" as a drinking problem....
<ubottu> FloodBot1 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (exploit)
<ubottu> FloodBot2 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (exploit)
<ubottu> FloodBot3 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (exploit)
<ikonia> areje battering me with dcc requests for files
<Flannel> which channel?
<Flannel> #k?
<CaptainMorgan> Flannel, what gives?
<Flannel> CaptainMorgan: It became obvious your question wasn't real?
<Flannel> sigh.
<Flannel> and he goes back to doing it.
 * genii hands Flannel a refreshing beverage of some sort
<Flannel> When he asked if he needed a password to power on his computer, and then when I replied with "yep, you have to type in your password to turn the power on" and it didn't phase him...
<Flannel> I suppose its ignorance instead of malice.
<genii> Probably
<genii> Then again maybe he has some BIOS password or who knows
<Flannel> No, no.  He's asking about it.  He started out trying to tell us that full disk encryption was when you had to type your password to log in.
<Flannel> But, I may just be irritable.  Seems to be happening recently.
<genii> Me too, a bit. Sometimes good to take a break
<elky> Flannel, while stupidity isnt as bad as malice, both are equally dangerous.
<genii> Interesting, didn't know tsimpson was stdin til his exit mask showed up
 * genii sips and waits impatiently on hold
 * jussi01 slaps genii around with a large trout...
<genii> Ouch!
<genii> Wow, it's 4:30AM already. I better get a nap before work
 * genii smells like fish at both ends now
<genii> jussi01: Core seemed to go flakey a bit, my msgs are in #quassel
<ikonia> Jak_o_Shadows = panarchy I think
<ikonia> Registered : Apr 14 02:50:30 2009 (1 day, 05:44:14 ago)
<ikonia> christel: be interesting to see if Jak_o_Shadows asks for a cloak shortly in #freenode
<ikonia> @mark #ubuntu histo giving out bad advice - not thinking before offering suggestions
<ubottu> The operation succeeded.
<ubottu> In ubottu, DJones said: !hotmail is As of March 12, 2009, POP3 access is now available to all Hotmail users, please see http://windowslivewire.spaces.live.com/blog/cns!2F7EB29B42641D59!32413.entry for configuration options for your email client
<Myrtti> holy hell, did the sky fall down
<ikonia> hell has frozen over
<jussi01> again?
<ikonia> yes
<Myrtti> seeing something like this makes me uneasy
<Myrtti> [12:51] < amishtechie> you can use this to find and deelete files  find . -type f -name  "FILE-TO-FIND" -exec rm -f {} \;
<ikonia> it's well formated
<Myrtti> I'm not saying it's not
<ikonia> no, I'd be more worried if it was a bit sloppy
<Myrtti> it's just something I'd rather not see anyone suggest to a newbie who just asked how to remove all .txt files in a dir
<ikonia> yes, 
<jpds> -exec rm -fvi {} \;
<Myrtti> I myself have limited understanding about the bits and pieces in rm and find
<Myrtti> so I would never give that kind of advice to anyone
<Myrtti> and what does this do: [12:57] < aaditya> bolt_: try `sudo init 6`
<bazhang> WastePota1o hugs PulseAudio <3  <-- he is not in the channel; how is he doing that?
<ikonia> which channel is he doing that in ?
<bazhang> here ikonia 
<ikonia> in -opss  ?
<ikonia> I can't see that
<ikonia> ar eyou sure your client is not borked ?
<ikonia> my issis sometimes leaves other channels spilling into my current
<jpds> Not with +n set, he can't.
<ikonia> I can't see him saying anything in -ops
<Myrtti> or -ot or #u
<bazhang> odd, I logged in, and saw that here
<ikonia> irssi spillage ?
<bazhang> perhaps xchat weirdness here
<bazhang> never heard of #free-as-in-node though 
<jpds> Myrtti: Puts the system into rRunlevel 6 aka reboot.
<Myrtti> jpds: so he suggested that to a flash problem
<Myrtti> nice.
<ikonia> Myrtti: who did that ?
<ikonia> mega, here is bolt_
<Myrtti> ikonia: [12:57] < aaditya> bolt_: try `sudo init 6`
<ikonia> Myrtti: him again 
<ikonia> him and another guy where making dubious advice comments earlier
<Myrtti> he seems to be full of them judging from lastlog
<popey> getting prv from bolt_ now telling me "youtube doesnt work"
<ikonia> popey: push him back into the channel
<ikonia> popey: trying to get him in line a bit over the last few days
<popey> ok
<ikonia> ta
<popey> @login
<ubottu> The operation succeeded.
<bazhang> wonder if barbadillo in #kubuntu is the same as banned joker
<ikonia> -ops-mon picks up nothing
<bazhang> sure has a foul mouth and attitude
 * ikonia has eyes on 
<bazhang> bolt_ is suddenly off the beta and back on intrepid? hmm (same questions about 'remote not working')
<ikonia> fed up of histo and his smart mouth
<ikonia> aaditya: I didn't ask you to join #ubuntu-ops
<ikonia> aaditya: do you need anything ?
<histo> yes whatup
<ikonia> histo: one moment
<aaditya> ikonia: curiosity brought me here..
<bazhang> <aaditya> please part
<aaditya> is this area restricted?
<aaditya> alright
<histo> ikonia: you can message me if you want.
<ikonia> aaditya: ok - well please check the topic and if there is nothing you want
<ikonia> histo: what's with the attitude  ?
<ikonia> histo: aaditya a user suggested init 6 (reboot) to fix a remote control issue - 
<ikonia> how is that an "init lecture"
<histo> ikonia: for some reason when you first started talking it just set me off.
<histo> ikonia: you rubbed me the wrong way so to say from the get go.
<histo> ikonia: then I was just messing with youj.
<ikonia> histo: why because you gave someoen the wrong advice and got corrected
<histo> ikonia: when I came in to the conversation my advice would have worked.
<ikonia> histo: no - it wouldn't
<histo> ikonia: he was asking how to stop X not permanently when I got there.
<ikonia> telling someone to go to init 1 to resolve an X issue is not needed
<ikonia> single usr mode is not needed as I explained
<histo> listen i'm not going to argue about it I really could care less.
<ikonia> then please keep smart mouth comments to yourself in #ubuntu
<ikonia> I'm not going to allow someone to advise someone to reboot to fix a remote control issue - and I certainly don't appreciate smart comments about it
<histo> seriously?
<histo> wow.
<ikonia> yeah, seriously
<histo> some people are unbelievable.
<ikonia> not really - just asking for you to consider what you say in a support channel
<histo> i've been around for a long time, I can't believe some peoples attitudes either. I left you alone made one comment and you have a major bug about it.
<histo> Keep in mind a voluntary support channel.
<ikonia> histo: that has nothing to do with it
<ikonia> histo: there was no need for a smart mouth comment - especially when someone was dishing out poor / dagouers advice
<histo> i'm getting no where with you and there is no point to discuss it further.
<Myrtti> since when has "voluntary support channel" meant you're allowed to give bad/smartass advice?
<Myrtti> or that it's ok?
<histo> if you don't think my advice was proper then dont' listen to it.
<Myrtti> I'm lost here
<Myrtti> histo: we know it wasn't pr...
<Myrtti> fine
<ikonia> nah - thats not acceptable
 * Myrtti looks at bolt_ boggle eyes
<Myrtti> s/eyes/eyed/
<ikonia> @mark #ubuntu-ops histo smart mouth/attitude 
<ubottu> The operation succeeded.
<ikonia> I'm sure he'll be back now I've put a forward on 
<bazhang> more fun ahead
<histo> seriously ?
<ikonia> histo: I'm sorry I had to forward you back here - but you left before actually completing the conversation
<histo> I don't wish to speak with you.
<histo> is that not accetible to you.
<ikonia> your behavioru in #ubuntu is unacceptable 
<bazhang> histo, this needs to be resolved
<ikonia> so unless we address it and get an agrement there is no way to move forward
<ikonia> bottom line is just think about what you say in the support channel
<histo> You do what you feel is necessary.
<ikonia> there are is no need for smart comments, everyone makes mistakes about advice, myself included, but the smart comments aren't the way to go 
<histo> I'm done with the matter, and over it.
<ikonia> well you can ignore this conversation as much as you like as until you sit down and get in agreement you won't be going back in to #ubuntu
<ikonia> histo: so - I'm done with it too for the moment 
<histo> I think thats a little rediculous. Consittering the issue at hand.
<ikonia> come back when you want to not be over it and talk about it 
<ikonia> thanks
<histo> What is there to talk about?
<histo> I made a suggestion you didn't like it. It t'd me off and I made a coment.
<histo> here we are.
<ikonia> that's not how it went as well you know
<histo> THen how did it go in yoru mind?
<ikonia> I pulled someone else up for making a dangerous advice/command to someone - and you made a smart mouth comment about more init lecturs
<Myrtti> the thing is, while we know some comments and "solutions" some people choose to give at #ubuntu are not good, usually the people they're really given to don't.
<bazhang> histo, we all saw it.
<histo> IS THAT NOT WHAT I JSUT SAID.
<histo> I seriously am conserting leaving the communtiy.
<ikonia> thats your decision to make 
<ikonia> but I'm only talking about this incident in irc 
<histo> and what resolution do you want?
<ikonia> I'm just asking you (again) to consider the comments you make in the support channel, 
<histo> Its in the past as I said.
<histo> I will I haven't comented since, and I most likely will not to avoid getting banned in the future.
<ikonia> if you want to take that childish attitude - thats your call to make
<ikonia> you've not commented because you've been banned from the channel
<histo> I'm not taking a childish attitude.
<ikonia> so that doesn't make any sense
<ikonia> all I'm asking is to just consider what you say to people, 
<histo> I feel that you are being childish I dropped the issue. But yet you want an appology or a cookie or something from me.
<ikonia> I'm not disucssing it further while you have this attitude
<histo> unbelievable.
<Myrtti> hrm
<histo> Myrtti: am I being unreasonable here?
<popey> You dont seem able to accept the remote possibility that you might have made a mistake.
<histo> I admitted I did
<histo> scroll up
<histo> I made a suggestion he didn't like.
<histo> then he corrected it
<ikonia> no you didn't
<histo> that set me off.
<popey> you have not
<histo> I made a smart comment.
<histo> Thats what I said earlier.
<histo> scroll up
<histo> How is any of that not accepting what happened. That is INDEED what happened.
<ikonia> so all I was asking that you consider what you say to people in the channel in future, that's it
<ikonia> there was no need for the smart comment, less so when someone was offering a dangeourous command, 
<ikonia> so if you can just consider what you say in the channel - thats all I'm asking
<histo> I will consider that other people will disagree with my advice and I have to accept that.
<histo> LIKE I SAID ABOVE
<ikonia> it's not about the advice
<ikonia> you still don't get it
<histo> its about the smart comment?
<ikonia> that's why I asked you to join
<histo> Like I explained I was upset with the way you started in about my advice.
<ubottu> unop called the ops in #ubuntu (thissux)
<histo> Thats how the smart comment came about.
<bazhang> apt-get install hydrogen?
<ikonia> I knkow that
<ikonia> oops
<ikonia> I know that - that doesn't make it "ok" - hence why I'm asking you to clam down - and think about what you say 
<histo> Then why do you think I still don't get it?
<ikonia> because you keep going on about disagreeing with your advice
<histo> Well because thats what set me off.
<histo> was the way you did it.
<Moniker42> not to interject too randomly i hope, but i think people are just getting sore fingers...
<ikonia> I understnad that
<histo> yes
<Moniker42> but perhaps it would be best to let the issue rest with the ban in place for a day or two if it is not already resolved satisfactorily?
<Moniker42> there are plenty of ubuntu and oss channels in the meantime, histo.
<histo> I can't believe i'm being banned for this.  I think some of you should look at the logs.
<ikonia> Moniker42: I'm happy to resolve it, I don't think there was mallive there, it just seems hard to get histo to agree to clam down and just agree to think about what he says
 * Myrtti feels grumpy with a sore bum
<histo> and by looking at the logs I mean look at years past and see how long i've been around and giving advice, and just because of one incident that i'm already over but ikonia won't get over i'm banned.
<Myrtti> I'd be ready to assume good faith here with everything histo has said here
<Myrtti> but YMMV
<histo> This is really disapointing me.
<ikonia> histo: no-one is disputing your service, 
<ikonia> histo: it's not a hard thing sto say "yup, no problem" when asked to calm down and consider what you say
<bazhang> a cooling off period might be best.
<histo> its not really service its somethign to do with my free time, and if you think i'm going to appoligze thats not going to happen. I've listened to what you've said its a stupid issue and i'm done discussing it WITH YOU.
<ikonia> I'm not asking for an apologee - although to be honest, it would be nice manners
<ikonia> ok - lets drop discusing it then - the ban will stay 
<ikonia> histo: if there is nothing else - please leave the channel 
<histo> Its not going to happen, and I'm quite sadden and I feel that this is an abuse of your power.
<ikonia> ok
<histo> I've stated what happened even said that "i would consider it in the futre" as ikonia wished but that is still not good enough for him.  I just want others to know that.
<ikonia> your making it up now 
<bazhang> hehe Myrtti 
<histo> SCROLL UP
<popey> 12:04:40 < histo> I will consider that other people will disagree with my advice and I have to accept that.
<histo> thatnk you
<popey> not the same thing
<histo> I will consider it in the future that other people will disagree with my advice and I have to accept that.
<histo> Is that better?
<popey> thats "I'm right, and I just accept that you might think I'm wrong, but I'm still right in my head and will carry on giving duff advice even if you think it's wrong"
<histo> because I am right.
<ikonia> it's not about the advice
<ikonia> histo: it's about your smart comments
<histo> When I came in to the room someone asked how to stop X. I said you can init 1
<histo> Ikonia said that's the improper way blah blah blah.
<histo> Will that not stop X?
<ikonia> no
<popey> it not the ideal way to do it
<ikonia> it will take it to single user mode
<histo> will IT NOT STOP X?
<Myrtti> histo: it will stop a lot of other things too, which isn't what is wanted
<ikonia> I'm dropping this now
<ikonia> this is not about the advice - I said everone makes mistakes
<Myrtti> ie. you're giving WRONG advice
<ikonia> the ban will stand
<bazhang> not good advice imo
<popey> agreed, not ideal advice
<histo> As I saw the users problem it sounded like the right advice. Then the user talked about stopping x on boot. I suggested using update-rc.d to stop gdm from starting etc..  I realized I was wrong.
<ikonia> this is nothing to do with the advice - this is because of the uneeded smart mouth comments - which I've said a few times in here 
<bazhang> but I dont talk to bots either :)
<histo> Like I explained you commenting on my advice (which is not the issue to you) is what set me off to make the smart comments. I said I would accept people critizism in the future.
<histo> What do you not understand ehre?
<histo> s/ehre/here
<ikonia> the fact that a.) you've not said you'll control your smart mouth comments and not do it again b.) your attitude in here 
<histo> If i'm willing to not get upset again that would control my smart mouth comments correct?  I'm solving the cause of the problems.
<ikonia> I don't know that - 
<histo> You are failing to see this and continuing on your tirad
<ikonia> I've asked you about 5 times to just agree to control your mouth and think about what you say and you seem to be unable to say "yeah, sure, no poblem"
<ikonia> or even "sorry about that" 
<histo> What do you think my statment was. It not only acknowledged the problem I stated it wouldnt' happen in the future.
<ikonia> I didn't see that hence why I kept asking for a clear response
<histo> I've said it three times now.
<bazhang> the anger seems unwarranted about this histo 
<histo> What anger?
<ikonia> histo: I'd request you come back in a few hours when you may have clamed down and can answer with a clear "no problem, I'll control my mouth in the channel in future" statment - and maybe as I said earlier "sorry" wouldn't hurt just for manners
<ikonia> I'm not discussing this any more 
<Moniker42> this doesn't seem to be going anywhere but endless contradiction, would you not think it best to let this cool off for a wee while? (histo: and as this is a no-idling channel, that means you'll have to /part)
<ikonia> Moniker42: agreed, it's going on where anymore
<ikonia> @mark #ubuntu-ops histo just bizzarre attitude/anger and inabilty to say "won't happen again"
<ubottu> The operation succeeded.
<ikonia> did I read that totally wrong ???
<bazhang> nope
<ikonia> (open quesiton) 
<bazhang> he went off it seemed
<ikonia> not even that - he just wouldn't say "it wont happen again" - or did I totally miss-read his responses
<ikonia> he just kept going on about not giving bad advice ?
<popey> i think perhaps you were somewhat dog+bone
<bazhang> I think p o p e y nailed it.
<popey> requiring him to utter specific words
<Moniker42> an explicit apology/admission is an impossible for a lot of people
<bazhang> oops :)
<Moniker42> *an impossible thing
<ikonia> popey: wasn't looking for specific words, just forget about the advice - stop the smart mouth comments
<popey> indeed
<Moniker42> best to realise it early and not get into arguing in circles, i think
<bazhang> some people go nuts when they get !ot'd as well
<ikonia> the advice was nothing to do with it, everyone makes mistakes on the best way to do things
<popey> the two things are not easily separable imo
<bazhang> Guba, hi
<ikonia> he just kept going on about not giving bad advice rather than not saying smart mouth comments 
<ikonia> popey: no, they are not, I agree totally on that
<popey> it's not as black and white as you are making out
<bazhang> sucky advice as well imo
<popey> but meh, he was being a bit of a dick about it :)
<ikonia> Guba: what's up ? do you need some help ?
<Guba> hi all
<ikonia> @bansearch guba
<ubottu> Match: *!*@78.155.47.208!#ubuntu-ops by LjL in #kubuntu on Apr 15 2009 00:12:12 (ID: 12449)
<Guba> yes
<ikonia> oh hi guba, you are awake
<Guba> aha
<ikonia> I assume you'd like to speak to LjL about getting your ban removed
<Guba> noooooo
<ikonia> oh, then what's up ?
<Guba> nothihg
<ikonia> in that case, please read the topic 
<ikonia> !idle | Guba 
<ubottu> Guba: Please keep in mind that this channel is for operator/abuse questions only; we ask you to part when you have no further business here in order to keep track of users with pending inquiries.
<Guba> ok
<Guba> bue
<ikonia> bye
<Guba> bye
<ikonia> Guba: please leave the channel
<ikonia> Guba: the command is "/part" 
 * Myrtti prods jussi01 
<bazhang> oof
<bazhang> bad advice day it seems
<ikonia> Guba: can you please leave the channel, the command is "/part" 
 * Myrtti jumps up and down
<ikonia> Moniker42: whats up ?
<Myrtti> can I can I can I?
<ikonia> oops
<ikonia> sorry Moniker42 
<ikonia> ahh I see why Myrtti is giddy
<Myrtti> \o/
<Moniker42> ikonia: i usually respond to that question with a topical reference to the economy, but i haven't read a newspaper in a fortnight!
<Moniker42> e.g. "what's up?" "gas prices!"
<ikonia> Moniker42: I got away with it then
<bazhang> 	tyoons!i=tyons@119.11.12.220 is gsax? (i=gsax@119.11.12.239
<bazhang> I would like compensation for ubuntu ruining the life of my machine. I am wondering who to sue.
<ikonia> not this guy again
<ikonia> let me guess the hard disk bug
<bazhang> same?
<ikonia> probably
<bazhang> oh lord its ef_codd
<ikonia> who ?
<bazhang> gsax
<bazhang> of 'my bunty broke' fame
<ikonia> yup
<bazhang> ef_codd is still banned; ban evasion then
<ikonia> is it actually him ?
<bazhang> (EF_Codd!i=infin@119.11.21.184 
<histo> One question should I still be in #ubuntu+1 and #ubuntu-offtopic or should I leave those channels as well?
<ikonia> it's fine 
<histo> K. Thank you.
<bazhang> its him. same comments about recommending a gui (he only knows cli)
<bazhang> he seems to be ontopic and not terribly disruptive though, just have to wait for the 'bunty broke-broke' or 'I want to sue ubuntu' comments I guess
<ikonia> he seems quite helpful 
<bazhang> yep
<bazhang> seems the removals of past learned him something
<bazhang> or not..
<jussi01> now I just got to figure out how to get kubuntu onto this thing....
<jussi01> ikonia: you around?
<ikonia> yup
<ikonia> sory was just talking to someone off screeen
<Myrtti> jussi01: you bought the pink?
<christel> PINK
<ikonia> christel: nudge on Jak_o_Shadows nick - looks like panarchy again
<Pici> !test
<ikonia> fail
<Pici> indeed.
<ikonia> ubottu: wake
<ikonia> oooh uber slow
<ubottu> sigh... again? I'm busy here, I already told you it failed.
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about wake
<jussi01> Myrtti: nope, spent some more and found a black one at verkkokauppa
<christel> indeed does :/
<christel> (klined)
<ikonia> ha ha ha
<Myrtti> jussi01: yay!
<ikonia> I wasn't expecting that
<ikonia> hi again Guba 
<Guba> hi
<ikonia> Guba: how can we help this time ?
<Guba> no thanks
<Guba> bye
<ikonia> bye
<Pici> okay then
<ikonia> @mark guba - more odd behaviour 
<ubottu> The operation succeeded.
<ikonia> LjL: ping 78.155.47.208 one of yours - looks like a nutter
<Myrtti> noooooohhhh http://www.handtec.co.uk/product.php/1532/lg-x110-netbook--pink-
<Myrtti> *drool*
<jussi01> lol
<ikonia> nice vallue
<ikonia> value
<bazhang> heh
<jussi01> pink ...
<Pici> 'pink'
<Pici> The bot is lagging quite a bit...
<ikonia> jussi paid extra to not have pink
<ikonia> ironic that Myrtti would pay extra to have pink
<Myrtti> I know
<bazhang> @bansearch mopoyo
<ubottu> Match: mopoyo!n=mopoyo@60-242-90-89.static.tpgi.com.au by FloodBot1 in #ubuntu on Apr 10 2009 05:53:54 (ID: 12275)
<ubottu> Match: mopoyo!n=mopoyo@60-242-90-89.static.tpgi.com.au by FloodBot1 in #ubuntu on Apr 11 2009 04:02:46 (ID: 12310)
<christel> you guys know this, whats the url for info about that linksys dcc send exploit/crash weirdness?
<Myrtti> !exploit
<Pici> christel: The actual bug is oddly underdocumented.  We've put together our fixes here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixDCCExploit
<ubottu> There are people around who think it is funny to abuse a bug in certain routers by sending invalid DCC commands. When bitten by this bug ops in #ubuntu remove users so they are no longer targets. To fix it have a look here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixDCCExploit
<christel> thank you! 
<christel> you guys are the best
<Myrtti> if someone needs to be tested, I can be persuaded into adding them into victims so they can test themselves at #ubuntu-read-topic
<bazhang> meh usb-creator works fine
<bazhang> dont know why Kimi is trying to do unetbootin via wine with exe
<Pici> eww
<christel> <3
<bazhang> exercise in futility ftl
<Pici> ikonia: I'm pretty sure thats a different person
<ikonia> me too
<ikonia> he just started pm'ing me 
<ikonia> thought it was panarchy again as he's just been klined
<LjL> there are people from australia who are not panarchy, you know :P
<popey> lies!
<LjL> like elky and my sister
<LjL> although... i guess panarchy could be my sister
<ikonia> I know - but he'd just been klined and an aussie in the same channels just pm'ing me straight after him being klined for no reason seemed a bit suspcious
 * Myrtti considers jussi01 
<ikonia> jussi01: is panarchy
<LjL> but jussi is not *in* australia now is he
<ikonia> panarchy has far reaching claws to finaland
<Myrtti> I'm not in Finland either
<ikonia> but you're not panarchy
<Myrtti> still I IRC from Finnish tld ;-)
<LjL> you talk about finns
<Myrtti> summon topyli
<bazhang> ohnoez
<ikonia> see - thought it was a bit odd, he's just asking me random questions, how are you etc
<topyli> you should know better
<bazhang> he did say he was lonely
<ikonia> I missed that
<LjL> poor aussie
<ikonia> are you sure it's not panarchy
<bazhang> not juss i
<ikonia> look he's almost baiting me
<bazhang> oof
<LjL> how can we be sure
<ikonia> summon christel 
<ikonia> Myrtti: it's rubbish, it doesn't work !
<bazhang> heh he is just a lonely kid I'd bet
<ikonia> same isp as panarchy too
<bazhang> see you tomorrow and good night dont seem sinister here
<LjL> eh it's not like christel can look through IPs any more than i or you can...
<LjL> ... despite what she probably claims
<ikonia> bazhang: out of all the people in the channel he started talking to me asking how I was etc etc
<ikonia> it's the same ISP as panarchy too
<bazhang> ikonia, stockholm syndrome?
<ikonia> now he's almost baiting me that he'll back tommorow
<bazhang> he was unbanned though
<ikonia> don't know - he's just been klined so it seems odd that he's come directly to me for a chat
<ikonia> no panarchy wasn't unbanned
<bazhang> no mopoyo
<ikonia> I didn't know he had been banned
<bazhang> yep
<ikonia> 220-244-120-169.static.tpgi.com.au 
<bazhang> for calling people idiots, blind as a bat etc etc
<ikonia> = panarchys first ip
<LjL> you *have* looked at the BT for "mopoyo", haven't you?
<elky> ikonia, post hostmask please
<LjL> elky: [15:36:23] [Whois] mopoyo is n=Mopoyo@60-242-90-89.static.tpgi.com.au (Mopoyo Phoenix Yager)
<ikonia> mopoyo [n=Mopoyo@60-242-90-89.static.tpgi.com.au]
<Pici> Thats quiet a bit of activity
<ikonia> he seems pretty keen to talk to me 
<ikonia> ?
<elky> you think mop is panarchy?
<bazhang> oof
<ikonia> yup
<LjL> who cares
<LjL> he's a troll anyway
<Myrtti> why does Yager ring my bell?
<ikonia> panarchy just got klined by cristel, then this guy turns up and goes direct to me for "chat"
<bazhang> *that* was baiting
<LjL> don't be obsessed trying to figure out who's who
<Pici> I think hes annoying and given enough chances.
<LjL> Myrtti: because he's in the BT several times?
<LjL> ikonia, so ban him because he's have a dozen of previous warnings/kicks on the BT. not because he might be panarchy. the former is easier.
<ikonia> I'm only interested if it's him as it would be his 3rd kline dodge
<ikonia> LjL: not worried about banning him, just curious to if it is him
<elky> panarchy's last known is -NickServ- Last addr  : n=hacker@220-244-120-169.static.tpgi.com.au
<ikonia> yup
<elky> completely different part of the network
<LjL> and if it's his 3d kline dodge, what happens?
<ikonia> but he's been on and klined on 2 other klines
<LjL> he gets an ISP-wide kline?
<ikonia> LjL: nothing, just report it to staff, 
<ikonia> nothing more
<ikonia> sorry - on two other IP's I meant
<LjL> and what staff does is, "oh look, this fellow really can change IPs fast. we can stop k-lining them as it's useless to"
<elky> ikonia, mopoyo was warned that any more naughties and he gets spanked out of the channel for at least a week
<genii> Hm. How to answer such odd Q today like: <Searles> Could someone please tell me how to install Windows XP uing Ubuntu?
<bazhang> vbox?
<ikonia> LjL: I disagree he's on static ranges and can only change them quite slowly
<LjL> genii: !windows
<ikonia> LjL: but thats not a big deal, it's more if it was him again for my own interest
<ikonia> I wonder what his forum IP is as he's posting on there
<ikonia> is it allowed to ask a forum mod to check that ?
<ikonia> or is that out of line
<LjL> ikonia: asking is always allowed :P
<ikonia> popey: you're a forum mod aren't you ?
<bazhang> heh
<LjL> ikonia: but start gathering the ips he's had (for certain) during the past, then perhaps you'd see there's a common subnet or something
<ikonia> LjL: exactly
<popey> ikonia: nope
<ikonia> I doubt it, but it's interesting to know
<bazhang> #ubuntuforums or JDONG
<LjL> ikonia: you can start doing it with just irc logs though, that's what i meant
<LjL> you've mentioned JDONG
<LjL> we're all JDOOMED
<bazhang> :(
<ikonia> summon "the dong"
 * LjL JRUNS
<bazhang> !jding
<ubottu> jdong
<LjL> hi histo
<histo> whattup ljl
<LjL> ceiling
<histo> is ikonia still around.
<histo> I got banned earlier
<LjL> yes
<ikonia> I am 
<ikonia> just having a drink
<LjL> ikonia: drinking his blood?
<histo> I might do the same after the tea party
<ikonia> no no, just a coke
<histo> ahh
<bazhang> mm tea
<histo> Are we done now? As I stated previously I understand that I shouldn't have blown up and made smart arse comments and it won't happen again.
<ikonia> perfect
<histo> bazhang: not that kind of tea party
<ikonia> histo: 30 seconds please
<histo> I'm in no hurry
<bazhang> oh 'tea party'
<histo> yeah tax day tea party
<ikonia> histo: ban removed, thank you for coming back
<histo> ikonia: can I pm you?
<ikonia> sure
<histo> Take it easy guys i'll get out of your channel now.
<popey> refreshing
<ikonia> yup, popey check BT - just put a comment in
 * popey would if he knew how
<Myrtti> @btlogin
<ikonia> @btlogin
<Myrtti> do that ^
 * ikonia pats popey in a special way
<popey> oi
<Jack_Sparrow> @btlogin
<ikonia> hey Jack_Sparrow's awake, hey Jack_Sparrow 
<Jack_Sparrow> Hi all.
<Myrtti> ikonia: awwww cute
<ikonia> Myrtti: yup
<popey> @btlogin
<Jack_Sparrow> @login
<ubottu> The operation succeeded.
<Jack_Sparrow> @btlogin
<genii> I got a total of about 2 hours sleep before coming into work today. Just so you know I'm not quite on the ball this morning
<jussi01> oh ffs..
<bazhang> :0
<ikonia> jussi01 has broke his laptop already....?
<jussi01> this thing has a rtl 8187... :/
<ikonia> ahhhh
 * jussi01 grumbles...
<jussi01> anyone point me to docs to get it working?
<genii> jussi01: My laptop also has that. Works fine unless it overheats. which seems to happen after maybe 2 hours
<Myrtti> jussi01: 0x10EC,0x8199 or 0x10EC,0x8185 REV_22 ?
<jussi01> Myrtti: 1 sec
<Myrtti> http://linuxwireless.org/en/users/Drivers/rtl8187 <--
<jussi01> Myrtti: 02:00.0 Network controller: Realtek Semiconductor Co., Ltd. RTL8187SE Wireless LAN Controller (rev 22)
<Myrtti> jussi01: fail
<jussi01> huh?
<topyli> gotta love people who irc through identi.ca
<Myrtti> jussi01: http://linuxwireless.org/en/users/Drivers/rtl8187#UnsupportedChips
<Myrtti> jussi01: *shrug*
<Myrtti> topyli: I've virtually stopped using both identi.ca and jaiku
<jussi01> oh dear...
<topyli> Myrtti: i just stop following the ones confused over protocols
<topyli> oh and i don't do jaiku anymore
<Myrtti> topyli: I'm considering unsubscribing from !identica !laconica !ubuntu - and I'm not saying a word about Jaiku either
<topyli> oh groups are the pinnacle of madness, get out while you can
<topyli> oh well, i can always go back to "blog mode", post (and autopost) updates, disable jabber updates and just get email when someone replies to me
<Myrtti> omg, I'm with idiots
<Myrtti> take this pain away
<ikonia> ooh ran out of tunes on the ipod
<jussi01> Yippee!!
<jussi01> wireless ftw!
<ikonia> working ?
<jussi01> yeah, had to compile, but meh
<jussi01> anyway, off out now.
<jussi01> laters
<topyli> he fights, he builds drivers, he succeeds, he gets wifi. then he just walks away
<topyli> some people would have *used* their new wireless for a while and enjoyed
<Myrtti> teehee
<topyli> someone finally built tomboy packages for jaunty, patched to fix the broken sync. now i'm fixing typos in my notes and just changing them for no reason, so that i can sync again and again
<Myrtti> OCD ftw
<ikonia> topyli: what do you sync tomboy with ?
<topyli> ikonia: just two tomboys, via a server
<topyli> over ssh
<ikonia> ah
<topyli> would be great if the notes could be stored as html on the server btw, in addition to whatever "tomboy format" they're stored in. but alas, that's not the case
<Lenin_Cat> is toypil here
<Lenin_Cat> topyli: hi, have I been a good boy
<Lenin_Cat> :P
<topyli> Lenin_Cat: no idea, you haven't been around
<topyli> as it happens :)
<topyli> what can we/i do for you today?
<Lenin_Cat> well, as I sead I would come back in a week
<Lenin_Cat> but sence you havent seen me... ill just go
<topyli> i wonder where i should have seen poor Lenin_Cat. he's banned from wherever i am
<jpds> nalioth: ubot3 may /part #gobuntu (noone in it.)
<LjL> lot of success that had, huh :P
<Tm_T> prolly its well merged to big U
<LjL> topyli: perhaps it's the fact that you didn't see him that should make you infer he's been a good boy....
<topyli> well he certainly hasn't caused any trouble on -ot
<topyli> i would unban him at once if he asked anyway
<LjL> topyli: i can see you grinning evilly.
<topyli> damn i'm an open book! :(
<nalioth> it's all by itself in there, is it, jpds ?
 * Myrtti was a good girl, mowed the backgarden lawn
<jpds> nalioth: Pretty much.
<Myrtti> buh-bye chocolate chip cookies
<Pici> :(
<genii> Myrtti: You have one of those manual rotary mowers, yes?
<Myrtti> yup
<genii> Cool
<Myrtti> the area with actual lawn isn't big enough to justify anything else imo
<Myrtti> but now we need a trimmer to get the edges
<Jack_Sparrow> Guys, and Gals.. Sorry Myrtti.. I dont see ubuntu in the channel logs.
<Jack_Sparrow> http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2009/04/15/
<Myrtti> yeah, I guess ubuntulogger was AWOL for a while
<tsimpson> it's not in #ubuntu
<tsimpson> it should be, but it's not
<Tm_T> hi tsimpson son
<tsimpson> hey Tm_T :)
 * popey sighs at bolt_
<Seeker`> popey: why?
<popey> see #ubuntu
<Seeker`> eugh
<Myrtti> he really is dense
<Myrtti> not the sharpest nail in the bucket
<Seeker`> hi Myrtti 
 * jussi01 waves happily
<Seeker`> heya jussi01 
<jussi01> !staff | spammer [21:56:41] <Esgalhao> http://www.sexy-lena.com/?uid=451792
<jussi01> oh meh
<jussi01> !staff | ^^
<ubottu> ^^: Hey nalioth, jenda, rob, SportChick, seanw, Dave2, Christel, tomaw, Gary, Vorian, PriceChild or stew, I could use a bit of your time :)
<jussi01> Spammed #kubuntu and left.
<Pici> and #u
<Jack_Sparrow> I set a ban for the moment on /mode #ubuntu +b *!*@bl13-163-13.dsl.telepac.pt
<Jack_Sparrow> Esgalhao
<Seeker`> why do I remember the name LeninCat
<Pici> Hes the same person as Commie_Cary
 * genii senses a russian theme with the naming
<Seeker`> @btlogin
<Seeker`> @login
<ubottu> The operation succeeded.
<Seeker`> @btlogin
<genii> @btlogout
<genii> Hm
<Seeker`> genii: ?
<genii> Seeker`: Seems un-implemented. Just was curious is all
<genii> (eg if it would give another url which would make the first one now inaccessible)
<Pici> tsimpson, jussi01: I spotted this the other day.  It might be worth looking into before we move to a different database (if ever): http://itsystementwicklung.de/pipermail/list-pysqlite/2009-April/000380.html
<genii> Pici: glad to see you're on the chronic thing in #k, thanks, was working
<genii> @btlogin
<ikonia> @mark #kubuntu chronic abuse again - same as in pm. Not tollerated
<ubottu> The operation succeeded.
<genii> Man. He seems to aquire a ban about every 7 days or so regularly
<ikonia> @btlogin
<LjL> yeah, it's indeed a... chronic... thing
<ikonia> droll
<genii> I'm not sure if drbobb is just having me on or not with all his excuses of how he can't install for this reason or that, etc
<genii> Apparently not, which I found actually a bit surprising
<Seeker`> orly?
<android> Seeker`: yes... really...
<android> bwahahaha
<Seeker`> jussi is a bot! aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaah!
 * Myrtti hides under the couch
 * android comes after Myrtti
<android> Myrtti: btw this keyboard is real nice :)
<jpds> Nafallo: Yay! :D
<Nafallo> wb ubot2 
 * jpds gets back to bug #236305
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 236305 in gnome-system-tools "Creating user with username 'admin' hoses admin group, sudo config" [Critical,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/236305
<bazhang> prepare for a decent into trolldom.
#ubuntu-ops 2009-04-16
<balzac> hello
<balzac> I've been banned for a little while from #ubuntu
<balzac> I'm here to ask to be un-banned
<balzac> people have good and bad days on irc
<LjL> hi.
<LjL> true
<balzac> maybe today is a good day to say "water under the bridge"
<LjL> let me review your situation a little
<balzac> are you re-reading log files?
<balzac> or do you keep files on banned users like the FBI?
<LjL> the latter.
<LjL> and the FBI would say about you, "uuuh oh".
<balzac> thanks
<balzac> I've earned that distinction
<balzac> I just want to install ffmpeg on my ubuntu 8.10 server
<balzac> i don't think i used any bad language
<LjL> ... wait
<balzac> but I did try to lighten up the mood with some witty remarks
<LjL> you're basically saying that you'll probably be a troll again
<LjL> but RIGHT NOW, you need some Ubuntu help?
<balzac> well, I don't plan on trolling
<balzac> I was sincere
<balzac> I really was taken aback by the name #ubuntu-offtopic, for example
<LjL> balzac: ok so during this time, you have had time to toroughly check our guidelines, the coc, and everything else in /msg ubottu etiquette?
<balzac> +LjL, I'm all about the ubuntu
<balzac> well, I haven't exactly dried my eyeballs on all that
<balzac> I've been on IRC for many years and I'm pretty familiar with the etiquette of IRC and Freenode
<balzac> I have my own channel too
<balzac> I'm over 30
<balzac> are you over 30?
<LjL> that's not relevant
<Seeker`> what does age have to do with it?
<balzac> sure it is
<LjL> balzac: no it is not
<LjL> balzac: i will ask you to come back when you have very, very carefully read
<balzac> what if you guys are in your 20s?
<LjL> !guidelines
<ubottu> The guidelines for using the Ubuntu channels can be found here: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<LjL> !coc
<ubottu> The Ubuntu Code of Conduct to which we ask all Ubuntu users to adhere can be found at http://www.ubuntu.com/community/conduct/
<LjL> !etiquette
<ubottu> Unsure how you should behave on this channel? See (in a private message with the bot, /msg ubottu <keyword>): !AskTheBot, !CoC, !Guidelines, !Offtopic, !Language, !Attitude, !Repeat, !Enter, !Paste, !Caps, !NickSpam, !PM, !English - And most importantly, use common sense...
<LjL> please come back then and we will discuss it again
<Seeker`> balzac: what if we are?
<balzac> wait
<LjL> see you
<LjL> balzac: our ages are not relevant.
<balzac> i'll read it right now
<balzac> the COC
<LjL> balzac: please leave the channel while you read it all, as we prefer people not to idle here.
<LjL> come back when you're finished.
<LjL> @mark #ubuntu-ops balzac Bah, I don't think he's any less of a troll than before.
<ubottu> The operation succeeded.
<Pici> agreed
<Seeker`> ++
<LjL> oh god i want a cigarette
<Seeker`> I really want to know what age has to do with it
<Seeker`> LjL: no you don't
<LjL> the "troll has left -ops" trigger...
<Seeker`> you really want to save the money to put towards a bigger and better computer
<balzac> alright, I'm a bit of a speed-reader
<balzac> that's some very basic and familiar stuff
<Seeker`> 1 min 35 seconds to read all of that?
<balzac> I read a lot, every day.
<LjL> i was actually googling "fastest reading speed record"
<LjL> but he didn't even give me THAT much time
<balzac> wait a second now
<LjL> balzac: no
<balzac> let's not be hasty
<LjL> balzac: your ban will not be lifted at this time
<LjL> balzac: come back here in six months
<balzac> this is pure authoritarianism
<LjL> balzac: if you have no further questions for us, please leave.
<balzac> LjL: this is not the spirit of Ubuntu by any stretch of the imagination
<balzac> this is #HumorlessIRCMallCops
<LjL> next time i will check twice, and then again, whether i've typed /mode #ubuntu d or /mode #ubuntu b
<LjL> gah
<LjL> if only konvi's scrolling were a BIT faster
<LjL> balzac in -ot
<LjL> [03:39:48] <balzac> I'll be taking this up with community council
<LjL> [03:40:08] <balzac> I'll expect to deal with you as a person, with our real given names
<LjL> balzac: my given real name is Lorenzo Lucchini. My email address is ljl@ubuntu.com. Please feel free to take this issue up with whomever you feel appropriate, however I should inform you that a formal appeal process for Ubuntu IRC channels is described on the link you can see in this channel's /TOPIC (search for "appeal")
<balzac> hello
<balzac> My given name is Paul Gaskin
<balzac> Now doesn't it seem a tiny bit silly, telling me that a minute and thirty five seconds wasn't enough time spent pondering the COC?
<balzac> paulgaskin@gmail.com
<LjL> I did not need to know it, but thanks for sharing. I regret to inform you that, from now on, I will not be discussing the matter personally as you expressed a wish to.
<LjL> So, please follow the appeal procedure or take whatever steps you feel appropriate. However, from my stance, your ban stays permanentely.
<LjL> Bye.
<balzac> I wasn't planning on leaving so soon after you invited me
<balzac> There's no need to recede into bureaucratic process
<balzac> I'm just too old to be scolded and told to read something. It may well have been appropriate for a teenager who had a real problem.
<balzac> But I'm way too old for it.
<balzac> FYI, I have multiple freenode sessions because I work from the office, home, a friend's house.
<balzac> and for that matter, I'm of the opinion that Freenode should err on the side of tolerance, not cracking down on those who break rules
<balzac> two concurrent logins under two names should not be considered to be like robbing a bank
<balzac> especially when the guy who does it makes no effort to decieve 
<balzac> I am definitely not always agreeable, but I am pretty well committed to Ubuntu professionally
<balzac> maybe this kind of silliness wouldn't happen if we were chatting under our given names in the first place
<paulgaskin> It was too long to keep me banned
<paulgaskin> I'm a guy who will actually try to deploy ubuntu in enterprise production environments 
<paulgaskin> My success on the job depends on my access to IRC support
<LjL> !ops | Please deal with paulgaskin
<ubottu> Please deal with paulgaskin: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Mez, LjL, elky,  imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, Madpilot, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso,  PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, Jack_Sparrow, nickrud, jpds, bazhang, jussi01, Flannel or ikonia!
<ubottu> LjL called the ops in #ubuntu-ops (Please deal with paulgaskin)
<paulgaskin> dealing isn't neccessary, why not just be personable?
<paulgaskin> so I whined about an audio driver, a channel name - it's not something which never happens on IRC
<paulgaskin> And I regularly share my personal identity with people on freenode, because I'm not going anywhere. 
<LjL> weird then that you don't have your real name in the designated "Real Name" field.
<paulgaskin> what, my freenode registration?
<LjL> now, i suggest that you ask the people in this channel something relevant to the topic of it
<paulgaskin> that was years ago and I haven't touched it since originally registering my nick
<paulgaskin> well, can I be allowed access under my registered nick, "balzac" in #ubuntu ?
<paulgaskin> I wanted to get a package installed and I was working in front of a client
<LjL> not if i can prevent it
<paulgaskin> i don't get it
<paulgaskin> you're on the @ubuntu.com side of the equation
<LjL> look, you said you'd take it up with the community council
<LjL> just take it up with the community council
<LjL> go away
<paulgaskin> why should you care so much about my attitude?
<LjL> you're too arrogant to join #ubuntu
<paulgaskin> well, I don't need to if you're willing to talk about it
<LjL> i am not
<paulgaskin> ubuntu is the most popular distro 
<paulgaskin> How can I be too arrogant to be a part of something so big?
<LjL> paulgaskin: when some other op who is willing to discuss the matter with you is around, they will. bye.
<Flannel> Alright.  jamesjr in -ot is pressing his luck, if anyone with access has a moment
<tritium> Flannel: he left on his own.
<Flannel> Aye
<Flannel> Oh... *that* guy
<Amaranth> hrm, +z?
<Flannel> What?
<Amaranth> Trying to remember what +z is
<Amaranth> Isn't that if a person is muted or the channel is +m ops still see all messages?
<Flannel> 7yeah
<redvamp128> I got a quick question - Is irc.ubuntu.com down? I have been trying to connect to it using pidgin all night?
<Flannel> idling != waiting for response.
<ubottu> In ubottu, aaditya said: bitch is CoC
<ubottu> In ubottu, aaditya said: bitch is Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<ubottu> In ubottu, aaditya said: SOB is Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
 * Myrtti peeks out from under the couch
<Myrtti> is the storm over?
<MenZa> guys, see #ubuntu
<MenZa> ikonia→ [2009-04-16 10:14:34 CEST]  < DeosamoX> Any good porn?
<MenZa> [2009-04-16 10:14:34 CEST]  -!- salimane [n=salimane@218.106.184.52] has quit ["Leaving"]
<MenZa> [2009-04-16 10:14:37 CEST]  -!- phh45 [n=salsakon@a85-156-224-4.elisa-laajakaista.fi] has left #ubuntu []
<MenZa> [2009-04-16 10:14:43 CEST]  < DeosamoX> any good porn website?
<Myrtti> MenZa: you know you can use !ops...
<ikonia> yup, he's gone
<ikonia> Myrtti: beat me to it
<MenZa> Yes, but I *hate* !ops
<MenZa> It makes me feel dirty and like I've done something wrong. :(
<MenZa> anyway, fanks
<MenZa> \o
<Myrtti> MenZa: but it would have been so much *faster*
<Myrtti> meh
<ubottu> In #ubuntu+1, BUGabundo said:  !mainline is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/KernelMainlineBuilds http://kernel.ubuntu.com/~kernel-ppa/mainline/
<ubottu> In #ubuntu, Hassanakevazir said: !stopgdm is sudo /etc/init.d/gdm stop
<ubottu> In ubottu, Hassanakevazir said: !stopgdm is sudo /etc/init.d/gdm stop
<ikonia> don't think we need a factoid for that
<Myrtti> oh crap. Duncan switched the mac downstairs off for the thunderstorm and now it's still off - no music :-(
 * Myrtti isn't a happy camper
<ikonia> turn it on ?
<Myrtti> ikonia: but it's a mac :-/ (and not mine either, so I don't particularly want to touch it)
<topyli> it will blind you with shiny!
<Myrtti> JEBUS what has happened to sanakirja.org
<Myrtti> O_____________________O
 * Myrtti is blinded
<topyli> :-0
<topyli> ah there's an option to switch back to the real sanakirja.org
<BUGabundo> hi
<BUGabundo> I fed ubottu a factoid. it wasn't accepted
<BUGabundo> it was " !mainline is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/KernelMainlineBuilds http://kernel.ubuntu.com/~kernel-ppa/mainline/"
<Myrtti> BUGabundo: you have to convince us that that factoid is needed
<BUGabundo> hi Myrtti
<BUGabundo> ofter users ask for more info on mainline kernel images on +1
<topyli> do we want users switching kernels?
<topyli> +1 is for testing the release
<topyli> grrrrr
<BUGabundo> information is never a bad thing
 * Myrtti thinks about one third of the factoids are useless
<BUGabundo> Myrtti: but make our life easier
<BUGabundo> less copy paste
<BUGabundo> at least that what I use them for
<jpds> YAY!
<Myrtti> what is this, bot flip day?
<BUGabundo> ehe
 * BUGabundo is not to blame
<ikonia> BUGabundo: it's very rare I see people asking about mainline info and suggesting people go to PPA's doesn't seem a good deal - more so on development platforms, if they are that capable they know how to get the info 
<jpds> Not if they're trying to see if it's a problem in the Ubuntu kernel or the mainline one....
<ikonia> jpds: thats very valid, but that doesn't come up that often 
<BUGabundo> I guess I'll keep poking cwillu for the link.. thanks and sorry for the noise
<ikonia> just make a note of the link ????
<Myrtti> I don't understand a thing...
<ikonia> I guess I'll just hassle a user as a way of getting my factoid in
<ikonia> just book mark it
<android> grr... intel in jaunty sucks
<Myrtti> sometimes I hate Finnish language
<Myrtti> "Automatically reload files when changes are detected on disk" translate that to Finnish >____<
<android> rofl
<Myrtti> it does not make any sense >___<
<ikonia> android: are you on a new phone by any chance ;)
<Myrtti> probably not
<android> ikonia: no
<android> I just happened to see this nick could be dropped... so I grabb ed it :D
<Myrtti> android: are you planning to migrate to it?
<ikonia> ah
<android> Myrtti: considering it... seeing how it feels :d
<ikonia> I like juiss01 better
<Myrtti> jussi01 has definitely grown on you
<android> hehe
 * Myrtti shrugs
<jussi01> happy?
<Myrtti> I'm happy if you're happy, just being vocal on my thoughts, I wouldn't have any problems with adjusting my mental image to android
<jussi01> oh and ikonia btw : http://jussi01.com/upload/uploads/20090415-212514-unboxing_pix.tar.gz
 * Myrtti drools
<jussi01> hehe
<jussi01> Myrtti: and pink is 50¤ cheaper...
<Myrtti> jussi01: shut up... I just paid my cc bill and gave 200€ to Duncan, have to wait atleast on the 20th
<Myrtti> speaking of which
 * Myrtti prods jussi01
<Myrtti> YOU, MISTER!
<ikonia> downloading....
<cristi> hello
<cristi> when i will be unbaned?
<jussi01> cristi: which channel and by whom were you banned?
<cristi> #ubuntu and ikonia was the op and bazhang 
<elky> cristi, why would we let you in? all you do is ask how to ruin your system, and gloat about ban dodging
<cristi> because i was a fool and now im smart
<cristi> can i say sorry?
<bazhang> @btlogin
<ubottu> An error has occurred and has been logged. Please contact this bot's administrator for more information.
<bazhang> :0
<Myrtti> @login
<ubottu> The operation succeeded.
<Myrtti> @btlogin
<ubottu> An error has occurred and has been logged. Please contact this bot's administrator for more information.
<cristi> bazhang are you online?
<elky_> bazhang, search the nick in the bt, there's a heap of  him ban evading and asking how to ruin computer systems
<cristi> oh yes he is right bazhang
<elky_> i want to know why we would let someone like that in.
<bazhang> elky_, yep, as dingding, cristi, crismusg and several others iirc
<cristi> eky_ is right 
<bazhang> unable to btlogin right now though
<cristi> bazhang:i am not alowed to change my nick 
<cristi> ?
<bazhang> cristi, you have done so many times and ban evaded, please do not do so again.
<popey> @btlogin
<ubottu> An error has occurred and has been logged. Please contact this bot's administrator for more information.
<cristi> i can asure that i wount do it again
<ikonia> nonsense
<ikonia> you said that before and we caught you doing it
<cristi> when?
<bazhang> cristi, how about using other channels then #ubuntu for linux help
<ikonia> cristi: using your many other nick names
<cristi> what other chanels?
<ikonia> cristi: the price of being a known liar means it takes time to prove / gain trust back
<ikonia> cristi: read the freenode website, we are not a yellow pages of channels
<ikonia> plus I don't feel I'd recommend you to any other channels with your behaviour
<cristi> ikonia:please do not interfere in my conversation with bazhang
<bazhang> http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#channellist cristi search here
<cristi> i did
<cristi> and every thing is oftopic
<ikonia> cristi: no problem, I'll leave the bans I put in place on you as active then
<cristi> i asked but nobody answered to my questions
<cristi> ikonia:what do yoou mean with that?
<bazhang> cristi, if you have trouble interacting with others and staying on topic etc, you may wish to use the ubuntuforums.org for linux help then.
<ikonia> exactly what I said, I'll leave the bans I put in place on you as active
<bazhang> cristi, you have shown that you are not ready to rejoin #ubuntu at this time.
<cristi> ikonia:you are joking because you are so mad on me 
<ikonia> no
<ikonia> I'm not mad, and I'm not joking
<elky_> he doesnt ask for help for things we allow advice on anyway
<cristi> ikonia:you are so kinf?
<cristi> ikonia:you are so kind?
<elky_> we are certainly not going to let people help him damage things
<bazhang> cristi, there is nothing else to discuss right now.
<cristi> ikonia says that he wil let the bans
<ikonia> no, I said I won't remove the bans
<ikonia> apologies if I didn't make that clear
<bazhang> cristi, there are so many bans that it is not just one person setting them.
<cristi> apologies accepted
<cristi> so i will never talk on #ubuntu and #kubuntu
<cristi> ?
<bazhang> cristi, they will remain in place.
<cristi> ?
<bazhang> cristi, you will not allowed back in; the bans will stay.
<cristi> forever?
<ikonia> until the people who put the bans in place have confidence you can behave
<bazhang> cristi, you have not shown good faith with so much dishonesty and ban evasion.
<cristi> ikonia:i want to get your confidence 
<bazhang> cristi, there is #ubuntu-md for moldavian help
<cristi> you belive i can get help with only five members?
<ikonia> cristi: I'm sorry to be harsh but that is the price you have to pay because of your persistant unacceptable behaviour
<ikonia> cristi: maybe the lack of help you can get will make you consider how you behave in future 
<cristi> ok what is my unacceptable behaviour right now in this second?
<bazhang> cristi, insisting that the bans be lifted.
<elky> cristi, the inability to accept consequences.
<bazhang> cristi, please do so helping in your loco channel and build up trust.
<cristi> you think i cant accept ok watch me
<elky_> lol
<ikonia> yeah, that will show me
<ikonia> storming off in a tantrum
<bazhang> crisis averted in -ru
<ikonia> what was going on in -ru ?
<elky_> bazhang, they all kissed and made up?
<bazhang> long absent founder (approx 2 years) tried to take over and remove all those who had built it back up from trollpit
<ikonia> whoa
<elky_> bazhang, the founder? who is that?
<bazhang> elky_, not so much, they did reverse the tables and get him ousted though
<bazhang> elky_, it was three : skyrider, aim1159 and garfeild
<elky_> bazhang, i've discussed the revolting behaviour with aim previously, a few months after the first attack on u-w
<Myrtti> those are/were the founders?
<bazhang> the first two tried to get rid of the 3rd without any discussion
<bazhang> and then a4tech (who put in ubottu clone --ubuntuhelp) to stabilize/modernize the channel
<Myrtti> intresting read at #ubuntu-irc
<ikonia> Myrtti: which part ?
<Myrtti> /last aim1159
<ikonia> bazhang: looks like you've made a real big impact on -ru 
<bazhang> ikonia, safe to remove *my* cristi bans? I think p i c i 's one is pretty foolproof
<ikonia> bazhang: I was just going through mine too, the pici master ban got her covered
<bazhang> ikonia, okay thanks
<jussi01> @btlogin
<ubottu> An error has occurred and has been logged. Please contact this bot's administrator for more information.
<ikonia> oh dear
<jussi01> hrm... WOnder whats goin gon there
<ikonia> an error has occured, can you not read ?
<jussi01> tsimpson: you around?
<bazhang> hehe
<jussi01> /arn ikonia evil...
<jussi01> :P
<ikonia> ;)
<popey> jussi01: thanks for posting your xp key btw ;)
<topyli> jussi01: please contact the bot's administrator
<ikonia> ha ha ha
<ikonia> vorian has decloaked, attak !
<ikonia> attack
<jussi01> popey: ...
<stevie> :o
<popey> 15042009149.jpg
<jussi01> popey: the good thing is I have like 5 of them from different pc's and still dont use any of them...
<popey> BY2CY-XXXXX-XXXXX-XXXXX...
<popey> :)
<jussi01> popey: I know 
<ikonia> ha ha ha
<popey> :)
 * ikonia torrents the key
<jussi01> popey: thanks for making sure everyone knows now...
<ikonia> ha ha ha
<ikonia> falling off chair 
<popey> oh I did better than that
<popey> I mirroroed it
<ikonia> attention emma/other log readers ^^^ jussi01's key 
<ikonia> </sarcasm>
<Myrtti> you're mean
 * ikonia apologises
<jussi01> meh... if they have nt got it by now, its gone
 * ikonia mirrors it
<ikonia> http://ikoniamirror.com/jussi-key.jpg
<ikonia> http://ikoniamirror.com/jussi-naked-dancing.jpg
<ikonia> hands up - who looked
<jussi01> ikonia: did you have to post that one? :P
<jussi01> rofl
<ikonia> I see many finish ip's hitting the web server now
<ikonia> Myrtti: topyli .....is that you ..... ;)
<elky> aww i was hoping the naked dancing one existed
 * elky pouts off
<topyli> i think Myrtti took those pics
<jussi01> elky: §!!
 * ikonia gets out gimp
<jussi01> oh dear...
<ikonia> elky: I'm sure something can be arranged
<ikonia> give me 15 minutes
<jussi01> and this is supposed to be the ops channel...
<ikonia> sorry sorry 
<jussi01> we really need an -ops-chat channel...
<ikonia> guilty - my faul
<ikonia> fault, I started it
<elky> doesnt need to be part of the u namespace at all
<Myrtti> ##paddedroom-for-ops-of-ubuntu
<jussi01> elky: well... get creating then ;)
<Myrtti> :-P
<jussi01> :P
<elky> jussi01, i already have one, and appropriately named too
<elky> just gotta set up the invite list :P
<jussi01> :D
<elky_> of course, bip wants to lag me
<ikonia> I see cristi still hasn't grasped the not changing nick thing
<topyli> hmm what would be the irc equivalent for alt.sysadmin.recovery?
<ikonia> topyli: what OS ?
<topyli> a.s.r was open for all
<ikonia> oh, no idea then
<topyli> not a very technical group after all :)
<topyli> http://www.infonet.ee/~sbernard/asr/
<topyli> don't they teach history at school anymore?
<elky_> aww, nobody's looking at their PMs
<ubottu> In ubottu, ActionParsnip said: !winerepo is To add the WineHQ repo to install the latest release please visit http://www.winehq.org/download/deb for instruction. Thanks!
<Pici> How pleasant.
<Pici> ohno ubottu
<ikonia> ha ha
<elky_> magic button pressed
<ikonia> welcome back bot
<bazhang> @login
<ubottu> The operation succeeded.
<bazhang> @btlogin
<ubottu> An error has occurred and has been logged. Please contact this bot's administrator for more information.
<elky> do we have a factoid for the botkeepers? this b0rkenness is annoying
<ikonia> !fix_the_bot_
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about fix_the_bot_
<bazhang> @bansearch bolt_
<ubottu> An error has occurred and has been logged. Please contact this bot's administrator for more information.
<Myrtti> !cloak-#ubuntu-irc to get any kind of cloak (@ubuntu/member/nick or any other kind) you first need to set up your nickname as detailed in this FAQ: http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#nicksetup - you MUST set an email address, AND group an alternate nick. For Ubuntu member cloaks, provide your launchpad page on this channel and wait patiently, for unaffiliated ones, ask in #freenode.
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Myrtti> doh
<ikonia> ha ha
<Myrtti> !cloak-#ubuntu-irc is <reply> to get any kind of cloak (@ubuntu/member/nick or any other kind) you first need to set up your nickname as detailed in this FAQ: http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#nicksetup - you MUST set an email address, AND group an alternate nick. For Ubuntu member cloaks, provide your launchpad page on this channel and wait patiently, for unaffiliated ones, ask in #freenode.
<ubottu> I'll remember that, Myrtti
<Myrtti> I think that's nice to have
<elky_> !cloak-#ubuntu-ops is <reply> to get any kind of cloak (@ubuntu/member/nick or any other kind) you first need to set up your nickname as detailed in this FAQ: http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#nicksetup - you MUST set an email address, AND group an alternate nick. For Ubuntu member cloaks, provide your launchpad page in #ubuntu-irc and wait patiently, for unaffiliated ones, ask in #freenode.
<ubottu> I'll remember that, elky_
<elky_> also nice to have :)
<bazhang> bolt_ seems familiar
<elky_> hit by floodbot a few times
<Myrtti> bazhang: where?
<bazhang> Myrtti, in #k, though seem to remember him being difficult in #ubuntu
<ikonia> bazhang: he's a little bit of a pain because he's impatient and doesn't actually know how to deal with anything
<ikonia> he tells a few white lies about things to get helps, eg: he was running 9.04 the other day but was pretending to run 8.10 and then upgraded to 9.04 in about 25 seconds, when in reality he was running 9.04 from day one
<bazhang> ikonia, was this the pc remote 'i want a solution now' guy?
<ikonia> yeah
<ikonia> he had a hard time yesterday as some jerk kept telling him to init 6 to fix his flash problem
<bazhang> ah right. he asked if anyone knew how to operate a polaroid just now in #k
<ikonia> I'm not sure how genuine his problems are as they seem to change to make sure you can't fix it
<bazhang> adittya iirc then histo issue
<bazhang> figured out why histo was so angry yesterday
<ikonia> thats it
<bazhang> 'tea party'
<elky> ?
<bazhang> fringe political movement
<elky> and we're supposed to know this how?
<bazhang> he mentioned he was going to come back after the 'tea party'
<elky> eh?
<bazhang> april 15 is tax day in US
<bazhang> boston tea party (us history)
<elky> ooh, boston tea party
<bazhang> but loonytoons this time around
<Myrtti> isn't he the guy who keeps asking the same question again and again
<bazhang> bolt_ yeah
<elky> that's great, but i'm not USian
<bazhang> anyway just wanted to clear up why histo was so overboard yesterday
<elky_> i dont have the context really, why is this even relevent
<ikonia> bazhang: check my BT comment on him - it's very nice
<bazhang> @btlogin
<ubottu> An error has occurred and has been logged. Please contact this bot's administrator for more information.
<ikonia> ahh
<ikonia> ok, maybe not
<bazhang> urgh
<bazhang> may have to wait til that is fixed to clear out bans, dont want to fly blind wrt removing old bans
<elky_> it's still up. just use any key from your cache
<elky_> or it was...
<elky_> the site is fine, just the bot is flaky
<bazhang> * [topsyandpip56] (n=Jack@host86-142-154-183.range86-142.btcentralplus.com): Jack Herron
<bazhang> also familiar
<ikonia> he's telling lies about his issue, I'm sure of it
<bazhang> the symptoms seem familiar to another user, almost dead on
 * LjL points at ikonia and laughs
<ikonia> LjL: ?
<LjL> [17:00:27] <FloodBot3> ikonia: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<ikonia> the price of working with multiple users
<bazhang> heh
<LjL> careful, if you do it too many times, you'll get an entry on the bantracker! :P then we'll have to review your situation
<bazhang> I dont know anything about bantracker
<ikonia> what
<ikonia> do
<ikonia> you
<ikonia> mean
<ikonia> why
<ikonia> would
<ikonia> I
<ikonia> get
<ikonia> and
<elky_> no floodbots here, dear
<ikonia> got away with it
<bazhang> hehe
<bazhang> @mark ik ..
<ikonia> ....yeah, thanks
<ikonia> must dash to get my windscreen fixed
<elky_> the desperados will see it the logs of this channel
<ikonia> and before ljl mark's me
<LjL> @mаrk #ubuntu-ops ikonia Probably a troll, the gratuitous Enter usage seemed intentinoal
<LjL> ikonia: too late :(
<ikonia> too late
<ikonia> it wasn't me, it was my brother pressing enter
<bazhang> haha
<ikonia> must dash anyway, laters guys
<LjL> (and by the way - no, that wasn't a real @mark)
<elky_> unicode @?
<bazhang> ah vmware fusion
<LjL> Pricey, around?
<LjL> elky_: unicode "a"
<LjL> elky_: cyrillic, specifically
<elky_> i figured it'd be unicode somewhere
<elky_> the bestest way to get the bot to lart dennis
<LjL> Pricey: i've got mail that involves me from the irc-council address, i'll try not to read it (well, i've read enough of it to see that it involves me), but please cross me off that list as it's clearly a conflict of interests
<bazhang> @login
<ubottu> The operation succeeded.
<LjL> (or anyone else who has moderator access to the list currently)
<elky_> i think that's pricey, pricey and pricey
<LjL> actually i think you should inform mteck that i've read his email - due to technical issues or something - in the first place. it's fair for him to know. i'd rather someone else told him though.
<LjL> !uninstall
<ubottu> To learn how to uninstall applications in Ubuntu - please visit http://www.cyberciti.biz/faq/howto-delete-remove-software-using-apt-get-command/
<LjL> is this a good idea?
<LjL> i think i'd rather alias it to !apt-get than have some random .biz link
<jussi01> what the heck is up with that bot rtoday :/
<LjL> jussi01: the process is not running?
<elky_> i've started it twice already
<LjL> nevertheless it's not running
<elky_> i'm going to guess it's not talking to the database properly, given it's inability to see the bt stuff
<LjL> elky_, what's it doing with the bt?
<elky_> <elky> bansearch cristi
<elky_> <ubottu> An error has occurred and has been logged. Please contact this bot's administrator for more information.
<LjL> uhm
<LjL> db problem does seem likely...
<LjL> elky_: (anyway, default to "yes, cristi should be banned" :P)
<elky_> yea, i know, i was just trying to see where
 * jpds blames the DC or whatever it's in.
 * genii makes more coffee
 * Myrtti is having stomach pains, hypocondriacly assumes ulcers, declines all coffee
<genii> Myrtti: Tea for you then
<Myrtti> I'm having yoghurt only today...
<Myrtti> atleast the pain with cold sweat hasn't come yet
<genii> Myrtti: If that starts up, you should go immediately for medical help
<Myrtti> yup
<Myrtti> and the yoghurt does seem to help
<bazhang> balzac, hi
<bazhang> balzac, did you have an issue?
<Pici> I thought you removed that?
<LjL> Pici: me? no, i set it yesterday before going to bed since he kept talking to himself.
<Pici> LjL: I know. I thought you had removed it already though. nevermind if you didn't though.
<balzac> hi bazhang 
<bazhang> balzac, how may we help you
<balzac> I was waiting for LjL to discuss with a colleague about letting me back into #ubuntu
<bazhang> balzac, and you are banned there?
<LjL> balzac, i told you already that i'm out of the issue. my stance is that i will not unban you.
<LjL> so feel free to discuss it with other ops, follow the appeal procedure, or talk to the community council as you said you would - but i won't be invovled.
<balzac> ok, LjL is leaving it for another op to decide
<LjL> yes.
<balzac> thanks, I think that was a reasonable choice
<LjL> well i already said that yesterday half a dozen of times, but.
<balzac> LjL: you shouldn't have a "stance" though. I understand that you won't unban me, but if your colleagues think they're going against a position you're holding, it's less likely to be resolved by them.
<LjL> too bad.
<bazhang> balzac, nope
<balzac> Once you let it go, it's nothing to worry about for you.
<bazhang> balzac, you are banned there?
<balzac> This is really funny
<balzac> yes
<bazhang> balzac, to whom are you speaking
<balzac> And I have ubuntu on a home computer, a work computer and my development server
<balzac> I am pretty well committed as an IT professional to using ubuntu
<balzac> bazhang: you, mainly
<bazhang> balzac, then please prepend any answers with my nick
<balzac> I figured three weeks (or however long it was) was sufficient time to wait after having been banned
<balzac> bazhang: alright
<balzac> balzac: I question the wisdom of the original ban as well, but I'm not really interested in the whole issue.
<balzac> I'm 33, not a teenager.
<bazhang> balzac, and why precisely were you banned
<balzac> bazhang: that question is better asked of the op who banned me.
<balzac> bazhang: I don't want to try to imagine why because I don't want to argue about it
<balzac> bazhang: I'm ready for more formal bureaucratic processes if I must initiate them
<balzac> bazhang: irc is somewhat informal and I like it that way, but I don't want to be treated like a teenager on a reality TV show
<balzac> bazhang: an op asked me to read the CoC, and to leave the channel while I read it. 
<bazhang> balzac, #ubuntu is not informal, but rather stricter than most channels.
<balzac> bazhang: I did that, I scanned it, reading the headings of paragraphs, scanning the contents
<LjL> no.
<LjL> you were asked to read the contents of the !etiquette factoid.
<bazhang> balzac, that is why we have a offtopic channel
<LjL> you took 1 minute 35 seconds to do that.
<LjL> apparently.
<balzac> LjL: are you or aren't you letting this go?
<balzac> I didn't mention your name because I didn't want to make it necessary for you to begin again
<balzac> LjL: I'm trying to get past you, not to win an argument
<bazhang> balzac, this channel is logged. we all can read what happened here earlier.
<balzac> sure, if you think it's really worthwhile
<LjL> balzac: i won't go over lies.
<LjL> if you lie to other operators about what happened, i'll disprove your lies.
<balzac> actually, I was looking at the log last night, looking for the things I wrote
<bazhang> balzac, did you want to discuss rationally, or go another route here.
<balzac> bazhang: I was not able to find the log, so I'm just recalling from memory
<balzac> bazhang: I found where the log was supposed to be
<bazhang> balzac, no worries I have eidetic memory
<balzac> bazhang: I'll seek the log file
<balzac> http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2009/04/16/%23ubuntu-ops.html
<balzac> bazhang: before I was devoiced, I wanted to say to LjL that I don't presume to know someone based on IRC
<balzac> as far as I'm concerned, we've been acquainted for the first time yesterday
<Pici> And what does that have to do with anything?
<balzac> on the basis of our given names, which is different from irc with pseudonyms
<balzac> well, all that was said and done under the IRC nicks can be considered less formal and less important than what happens afterward
<LjL> not at all.
<Myrtti> can be considered is the key
<paulgaskin> I was pleased to meet Lorenzo yesterday, in spite of the situation
 * Myrtti considers her nickname in most cases more formal than her real one
<paulgaskin> And I take career and professionalism seriously
<Pici> I really don't see what this has to do with your ban.
<LjL> there is a designated Real Name field in people's /whois, and in my case it contains - surprisingly - my real name. not so in yours.
<Pici> Besides trying (and apparrently succeeding) to take the conversation off topic.
<paulgaskin> LjL: I never filled out my full freenode profile, but I don't hide my identity either.
<bazhang> uhh he left
<Pici> paulgaskin: Please stop. This is not a discussion channel.
<paulgaskin> please lift my ban, because I need that 0-day support from the channel
<bazhang> paulgaskin, no idea why you were banned? this is not a chat channel
<paulgaskin> bazhang: LjL has left, taking pieces of the puzzle with him
<bazhang> paulgaskin, #ubuntu is formal and has certain rules and guidelines
<paulgaskin> bazhang: I'll be happy to observe those formalities
<Pici> paulgaskin: We don't ban people for no reason.  If you don't know why you were banned then perhaps you should think about your actions and come up with a reason.
<bazhang> paulgaskin, you seem not to want to be bothered with them
<paulgaskin> I waited a while before asking again for the ban to be lifted. I understand that IRC Operators have a job to do and I don't argue against that role.
<paulgaskin> I've only ever claimed to be a little bit misunderstood, not that I am misunderstanding #ubuntu or its rules.
<topyli> @login
<bazhang> paulgaskin, you know why you were banned?
<paulgaskin> bazhang: yes, some OPs found me disagreeable and chose to apply the letter of the law to me
<paulgaskin> I'm not trying to change the culture of IRC. I've been using IRC for many years.
<bazhang> paulgaskin, that is not really an answer
<paulgaskin> bazhang: do *you* know why I was banned?
<paulgaskin> I should be asking you, really.
<bazhang> paulgaskin, no, you want to be let back into #ubuntu.
<bazhang> paulgaskin, without some recognition of why you were banned, this wont move forward
<paulgaskin> I do
<paulgaskin> wait, you're asking me to tell you what I'm accused of?
<bazhang> a ban is not an accusation.
<paulgaskin> it is based on the idea that I broke a rule - weeks ago
<paulgaskin> bazhang: I'm not in denial that I can be disagreeable
<bazhang> paulgaskin, and no recollection on your part what that was?
<paulgaskin> I have recollection, but I don't wish to do your job, because I suspect what I say may be used against me
<paulgaskin> Let me cite an example of something
<paulgaskin> [01:36] <LjL> !coc
<paulgaskin> [01:36] <ubottu> The Ubuntu Code of Conduct to which we ask all Ubuntu users to adhere can be found at http://www.ubuntu.com/community/conduct/
<paulgaskin> [01:36] <LjL> balzac: i will ask you to come back when you have very, very carefully read
<paulgaskin> [01:37] <LjL> balzac: please leave the channel while you read it all, as we prefer people not to idle here.
<paulgaskin> [01:39] <balzac> alright, I'm a bit of a speed-reader
<paulgaskin> [01:40] <balzac> that's some very basic and familiar stuff
<paulgaskin> [01:40] <Seeker`> 1 min 35 seconds to read all of that?
<bazhang> paulgaskin, so no idea then.
<paulgaskin> ok, so this is why I feel like I've been treated like a teenager on a reality show
<paulgaskin> bazhang: I'm just wondering if this is going to end, or do I have to initiate formal bureaucratic processes
<paulgaskin> I really like Ubuntu and I admire Mark Shuttleworth
<paulgaskin> I don't think this pettiness is reflective of his work
<bazhang> paulgaskin, not really the point though.
<paulgaskin> so I think if I formally engage, I'll be treated like an IT professional who is 33, not a 16 yr old living at mom's house who socializes in Ubuntu
<bazhang> paulgaskin, you seem to want an apology and a ban lifted.
<paulgaskin> Actually, I gave an apology, but it won't show in the logs because LjL had already devoiced me
<paulgaskin> I don't want to receive an apology, I don't make an issue out of things like that 
<bazhang> paulgaskin, you will need to read the !etiquette factoid
<paulgaskin> this is IRC
<paulgaskin> bazhang: suppose I tell you I already read it
<paulgaskin> will you quiz me?
<bazhang> paulgaskin, you are trying to be unpleasant now?
<paulgaskin> suppose I tell you I have an intuitive knowledge of etiquette and I choose not to read it
<Tm_T> paulgaskin: that doesn't help you or me then
<paulgaskin> no, do you find me unpleasant, and do you have specific rules for handling things you find unpleasant?
<paulgaskin> bazhang: here's the bottom line
<paulgaskin> it's called "growing pains"
<bazhang> paulgaskin, you are not being cooperative to say the least
<paulgaskin> your rules seem to be geared towards handling teenagers
<paulgaskin> I'm over 30
<paulgaskin> I don't want to find another distro
<bazhang> that is really neither here nor there
<Tm_T> paulgaskin: unfortunately the age doesn't matter
<paulgaskin> I'm not convinced that Ubuntu is for kids only
<paulgaskin> it does matter
<Tm_T> how?
<paulgaskin> because with age comes life experience
<bazhang> paulgaskin> your rules seem to be geared towards handling teenagers
<paulgaskin> bazhang: I meant that
<paulgaskin> there are lots of teens on IRC
<bazhang> paulgaskin, well those are the rules.
<paulgaskin> but there should be an adult in the room to recognize another adult and then exempt them from the rules which are meant to keep children on track
<paulgaskin> bazhang: then I'll have to be constructively critical of your rules
<bazhang> paulgaskin, and without a satisfactory resolution here, your ban wont be lifted.
<paulgaskin> because asking me to read a paper on etiquette is rather silly
<bazhang> hmm
<bazhang> that is rather uncooperative imo
<paulgaskin> and telling me a 1:35 wasn't enough time to comprehend the CoC was silly as well
<paulgaskin> non-compliant is the word
<Tm_T> paulgaskin: your age in irc shown by your actions, numbers doesn't matter
<paulgaskin> cooperation is not the same as compliance
<bazhang> paulgaskin, this does not seem to be going well.
<paulgaskin> Tm_T: this is very amusing
<paulgaskin> bazhang: it's kind of entertaining to me
<Tm_T> paulgaskin: life is
<paulgaskin> I have no hard feelings towards any of you
<bazhang> paulgaskin,  I would like to have a rational discussion but you want to go into a meta-discussion about the rules.
<paulgaskin> I'm just questioning the wisdom of trying to apply a children's bureaucratic code to an adult
<bazhang> paulgaskin, well this is not the time for that.
<paulgaskin> Somehow, I don't think this is how the CoC and the Etiquette FAQ were meant to be used
<paulgaskin> Those are resources which exist to inform me
<paulgaskin> Not to be assigned to me as homework
<bazhang> if you ever chose to read them and acknowledge them
<bazhang> which is the central issue here.
<paulgaskin> It's a good thing I know better than to judge Canonical and the grown-ups who work there based on the behavior of IRC OPs, which has always been petty authoritarianism on every single network, in almost every channel I've seen over the years.
<bazhang> paging m n e p t o k 
<paulgaskin> bazhang: it's not those resources you want me to acknowledge, it's your authority
<bazhang> paulgaskin, okay. well your refusal to read and acknowledge the rules is a sticking point here frankly.
<paulgaskin> It's amusing and engaging. Maybe if I were an angst-ridden teenager, your tuteledge would help me grow up.
<paulgaskin> but I'm an adult
<bazhang> right
<paulgaskin> Now I've spent way too much time on this
<bazhang> okay.
<paulgaskin> I've been working to get this ban lifted for hours
<paulgaskin> My employer has seen, a client has seen.
<bazhang> come back when you wish to have a rational discussion then.
<paulgaskin> I feel I've reached a dead end here. I may be back, but I think I'll try to escalate this so I can speak to adults.
<paulgaskin> people on the pay-roll
<bazhang> right.
 * Myrtti wonders who those people might be
<jdong> absolutely. People who are paid are more mature.
<bazhang> take care and good luck with that then paulgaskin 
<paulgaskin> jdong: people who are paid have a personal financial interest in business getting done
<paulgaskin> not "working it out" incessantly for its own sake
<paulgaskin> ok, now I'm done
<jdong> funny how that's not the way the Ubuntu community governance model works.
<bazhang> bye
<paulgaskin> thanks, it was a pleasant discussion, although not very productive for me
<paulgaskin> Now I'll save my log, first if you don't mind.
<jdong> the log is saved publicly for everyone.
<paulgaskin> yeah, but I may want to use it sooner than tomorrow
<bazhang> !1984
<bazhang> aww
<bazhang> !logs
<Myrtti> paulgaskin: the logs are published every hour
<jdong> alright then. Hopefully you'll also take a moment to understand the Ubuntu governance structure
<Myrtti> not only daily
<paulgaskin> ubuntu and canonical are linked
<jdong> paulgaskin: in a very defined way.
<paulgaskin> canonical has an interest in the effectiveness of ubuntu governance
<Myrtti> to certain extent
<jdong> paulgaskin: community issues are dealt with by the Community Council appointed for this purpose.
<jdong> and technical issues are dealt with by the Technical Board.
<paulgaskin> One of these days I may have a support license, but not yet
<bazhang> \o/
<paulgaskin> anyway, my issues tend to be fresh because the ones which aren't so fresh are well-documented. I read documentation before asking for help in the channel.
<Myrtti> if you want 0-day support, you're encouraged to pay Canonical actual real world currency. Ubuntu IRC channels do not represent such support venue, and if they seem to you to be such, then that image is false, as nobody promises it to provide such services or have any measurable quality
<topyli> what is going on?
<topyli> weird
<paulgaskin> I think the IRC channel will have more support for officially unsupported things
 * Myrtti has no idea
<paulgaskin> so, no ban lifting...
<LjL> joe-mac: spam - who from, what about?
<bazhang> joe-mac, how may we help you
<joe-mac> hey fyi guys i got a couple pieces of spam from KiteWhamoBall
<bazhang> aha
<joe-mac> one said Hello. If you have recently lost a loved one or expect to lose a loved one very soon you should come check out #Budget-Casket. We are the leader in budget caskets for deceased loved ones that won't break the bank. We offer quality handmade caskets in oak, pine, and other quality woods at an affordable price. So come to #Budget-Casket for more info.
<joe-mac> next one said As a man who wears bras every day, I think all men should wear bras daily. I recommend Victoria's Secret bras to wear as they are very comfortable and attractive. My favorite is the IPEX Demi Bra, the Very Sexy Push Up Bra, and the Biofit Bra. Victoria's Secret makes good bras for not just women, but men too. Trust me, I wear Victoria's Secret bras all the time and they never get old.
<joe-mac> i actually kinda like #2, it livened up my day
<bazhang> bizarre
<joe-mac> i went to victoria's secret.com and bought one, the power of kitewhamoball compels me
<LjL> joe-mac: the bra spam is known - has happened before
<LjL> i've reported it to freenode staff
<LjL> joe-mac: thanks
<joe-mac> k cool, see ya
<jdong> I thought a budget casket was for Australian parakeets....
<jdong> meh close enough.
<bazhang> paulgaskin, if there is nothing else
<paulgaskin> irssi's logfile function isn't very well documented
<paulgaskin> I'll get it tomorrow
<paulgaskin> bye!
<bazhang> !jding
<ubottu> jdong
<LjL> ok, back to business
<bazhang> hehe
<LjL> please look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VMware/Workstation?action=subscribe
<LjL> err no
<bazhang> was waiting for that
<LjL> strip the "action subscribe" part
<LjL> unless you want to subscribe to it, at least
<LjL> specifically, follow the link to HackBuntu and see who "made" it.
<Myrtti> lolwhut
<bazhang> panarchy?
<LjL> bazhang: yepper
<bazhang> hehe
<LjL> so
<LjL> i'm flagging the HackBuntu page for removal, reverting the rest
<LjL> and everything else i can find
<LjL> i think the irc council might contact the wiki team about it since we know about panarchy
<bazhang> @login
<ubottu> The operation succeeded.
<bazhang> @btlogin
<LjL> i've told #ubuntu-doc about that specific page
<bazhang> w00t!
<bazhang> whoa balzac has bt entries a mile long (dont_taze_me_bro et al)
<Myrtti> scary
<bazhang> sGary
<Pici> oho
<Gary> hehe
<bazhang> !gary
<ubottu> be afraid, be *very* afraid
<bazhang> :0
 * LjL is not afraid
<Pici> You will be... you will be...
<Gary> I am
<LjL> i will not.
 * Gary shows LjL pictures of him
<Gary> sure?
<LjL> good point
<LjL> at least you are not mneptok though
<Gary> that is very true
 * Myrtti thinks Gary is cute
<Myrtti> u fail in scaring tactics
<jussi01> !u
<ubottu> U is the 21st letter of the modern latin alphabet. Neither 'U' or 'Ur' are words in the English language. Nor are 'R', 'Y', 'l8', 'Ne1' or 'Bcuz'. Mangled English is hard for non-native English speakers. Please see http://geekosophical.net/random/abbreviations/ for more information.
<jussi01> :P
<Gary> n e 1 here want 2 cyber?   /me hides
<Pici> !coc-jbj
<ubottu> a/s/l?
<jussi01> hehehhe
<Myrtti> !no\ u-#ubuntu-offtopic | jussi01 
<ubottu> jussi01: and your mom too
<Gary> oh goodness, it took too long for me to type that
<genii> bazhang: I just got back.... this guy is randomly PMing ppl and then being ignorant or so?
 * Myrtti huggles vorian
<heHATEme> :o
<LjL> !nickspam | staff
<ubottu> staff: You should avoid changing your nick in a busy channel like #ubuntu, or other Ubuntu channels; it causes excessive scrolling which is unfair to new users. Please set your preferred nick in your client's settings instead. See also « /msg ubottu Guidelines »
<stevie> pfft
<stevie> sorry for ruining your day LjL :P
<jdong> please tell me you've linked steve-o too :)
<LjL> SportChick: er?
<SportChick> LjL: huhn?
<Pici> wha?
<LjL> SportChick: you ctcp versioned me
<SportChick> LjL: you were in a channel
<SportChick> ;)
<LjL> SportChick: ah. oh. i see.
<LjL> time to part, since what had to be done has been done :)
<SportChick> yep
<LjL> (and as i told other staffers who were puzzled about it - check #fn for *why* i was in there to begin with :P)
<Seeker`> o/
<Pici> Its amazing how excited people get over the RC
<Seeker`> OMG THERE IS AN RC
<LjL> can i upgrade to it from hardy?
<jpds> LjL: Yes.
<LjL> !lies
<ubottu> Mostly just statistics and mc44, but yeah.
<jpds> In /theory/.
<eagles0513875> hey guys i was banned till jaunty and i was wondering if i could get unbanned so i can start getting back into bug fixing
<jussi01> eagles0513875: is jaunty here yet?
<eagles0513875> almost
<eagles0513875> any chance to get unbanned early
<jussi01> well theres your answer...
<jussi01> eagles0513875: no, its only a week or so, just come back then ;)
<eagles0513875> :( 
<Pici> eagles0513875: We need to discuss the ban with the person that banned you anyway, and they are not around right this moment anyway.
<eagles0513875> cant sign up for the bug squad :( 
<eagles0513875> ok Pici
<eagles0513875> guess i can help out the bug squad without signing up at the moment
<eagles0513875> i shall vacate the room
<Pici> What does the bug squad have to do with IRC?
<jpds> #ubuntu-bugs I guess.
<jussi01> weird
<Pici> Its hobbsee's ban irrc
<Pici> iirc
<LjL> yes
<jussi01> yep it is
<Pici> @btlogin
<Pici> @login
<ubottu> The operation succeeded.
<jussi01> @btlogin
<jussi01> oh good, thats working again
<jpds> Seriously, can you please set it up so that you can do all the @login and @btlogin stuff in private?
<jussi01> jpds: it should work that way...
<jpds> It doesn't.
<genii> I think you can't always re-use an ubottu window for the login, you need sometimes to /msg ubotu and THEN do it there
<jussi01> jpds: it works for me....
<jussi01> banana yoghurt ftw!
<jussi01> !jussi01
<ubottu> Careful!
<Seeker`> !seeker
<ubottu> Something stupid this way comes
 * Myrtti has /alias /msg -freenode ubottu @login;/msg -freenode ubottu @btlogin
<Myrtti> bah
 * Myrtti has /alias login /msg -freenode ubottu @login;/msg -freenode ubottu @btlogin
<genii> Is it #hardware or ##hardware  ?
<Seeker`> genii: try both?
<genii> Heh, will do. Thought someone offhane knew
<genii> *offhand
<tsimpson> -ChanServ- Mode lock  : +imnstPf ##hardware
<tsimpson> so #hardware forwards to ##hardware
<genii> OK, there now
<Pricey> LjL: sorry about that and thanks, i've unsubscribed you
<tsimpson> jussi01: the '/msg ubottu login' stuff only works because you have a hostmask registered with the bot, so you don't actually need to 'login'. for others the bot will only "see" the command sent in a channel (because supybot sucks in ways that make little children cry)
 * LjL should keep a Firefox open to check if sites that people post are malicious...
<LjL> konqueror is no use for that, and it takes me two minutes to start firefox :<
<LjL> tsimpson, please see the question in #ubuntu from sharperguy that will probably come up in #kubuntu as well - i might be mistaken but i think you used to know by heart how to remove all kde 4 packages in one step...
<tsimpson> there is a way, but it's not necessary
<tsimpson> and more difficult in intrepid, since intrepid comes with KDE4 as default
<LjL> tsimpson: ok, i asked you the wrong question then, but please give him the right answer ;)
<LjL> wow, many "guest"s on #u today
<Seeker`> is that someone admitting to ban evasion?
<LjL> Seeker`: i don't think so (might be wrong), just saying they're banned on #ubuntu-ru
<LjL> which they are indeed
<Seeker`> Lenin_Cat: how can we help you?
<Seeker`> :O
#ubuntu-ops 2009-04-17
<ubottu> In #ubuntu-offtopic, DivineOmega said: !DivineOmega is DivineOmega is awesome!
<tyabux> JariSheri has an onjoin advertisement on #ubuntu. It's annoying.
<Flannel> tyabux: Thanks.  What for?
<tyabux> some food chain, I think. 
<Flannel> tyabux: That's sort of odd.  Alright, thanks.
<tyabux> it is. 
<ubottu> usser called the ops in #ubuntu ()
<ubottu> In ubottu, rww said: !firewall ~= s/Firestarter (Gnome)/Gufw (Gnome), Firestarter (Gnome),/
<jrib> !firewall
<ubottu> Ubuntu, like any other linux distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed using the 'iptables' command (see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo), or GUI applications such as Firestarter (Gnome) or Guarddog (KDE).
<jrib> !firewall ~= s#Firestarter#Firestarter/Gufw#
<ubottu> I'll remember that jrib
<jrib> !~firewall
<ubottu> Ubuntu, like any other linux distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed using the 'iptables' command (see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo), or GUI applications such as Firestarter/Gufw (Gnome) or Guarddog (KDE).
<ubottu> rww called the ops in #ubuntu-offtopic (lolz)
<LjL> !staff
<ubottu> Hey nalioth, jenda, rob, SportChick, seanw, Dave2, Christel, tomaw, Gary, Vorian, PriceChild or stew, I could use a bit of your time :)
<LjL> !ops
<ubottu> Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Mez, LjL, elky,  imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, Madpilot, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso,  PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, Jack_Sparrow, nickrud, jpds, bazhang, jussi01, Flannel or ikonia!
<ubottu> LjL called the ops in #ubuntu-ops ()
<LjL> please have my ubuntu member cloak removed
<LjL> and my op privileges too
<jrib> LjL: ?
<LjL> jrib: see #freenode.
<LjL> i'm sick and tired of dealing with trolls, reporting them to #freenode, and getting a prick like Lorez treating me like a fucker.
<LjL> Seveas was right
<LjL> this network sucks
<LjL> i don't want to be associated with it anymore
<ubottu> FloodBot2 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (exploit)
<ubottu> FloodBot3 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (exploit)
<ubottu> FloodBot1 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (exploit)
<LjL^> besides, now it's 4am and i cannot even sleep. that's certainly my own problem with taking the internet too seriously, but still that doesn't dismiss the behavior that caused it
<LjL^> i should be saying this somewhere else as #ubuntu-ops isn't really the right place, but then neither is #freenode, so.
<LjL^> you will find me in #gentoo-ops. you will find me in #fedora-ops. i think if you ask, they'll tell you i've been helpful and friendly - at least i hope so
<LjL^> you also know i pushed #ubuntu-irc for various ubuntu channels to communicate better, and i'd say it's working, as it's being actively used by several loco channels
<LjL^> i've tried to work in integration
<LjL^> and the result is that all this work is made worthless by some i'm-holier-than-though member of freenode staff who just won't k-line an obvious multi-channel spammer
<LjL^> perhaps christel should, instead of sending out a call for new staff members, review some of her previous staff
<LjL^> rather than make half of the ubuntu irc people staff themselves so there's no one left to complain
<LjL^> seveas was right, this network is rotten
<LjL^> what makes it rotten is people like lorez, but also a general attitude of "once you're staff, you're another person"
<LjL^> everyone could see this happening with pricechild for instance
<LjL^> i don't know what kind of brainwashing you do to staff, christel - but it's effective, BUT it's not effective in the sense that it makes the network better
<LjL^> #freenode is full of non-staff idiots who're ready to tell you that "this is channel policy not a network problem", "just /ignore him", "what do we care"
<LjL^> nothing is ever said about them
<LjL^> on the other hand, i can be sure that a good 30% of the times i report a spammer or something, i get lorez treating me rudely
<ubottu> lstarnes called the ops in #ubuntu (ktdcjkhytrfd)
<tritium> @login
<ubottu> The operation succeeded.
<tritium> @btlogin
<balzac>      /msg nickserv set hidemail on  
<balzac> oops, sorry
<balzac> anyone feeling conversational?
<bazhang> genii, sorry not to respond earlier; I think you meant bolt_ with the random questions and PMs 
<Flannel> caskets?
<Madpilot> caskets for trolls? I'm in favour!
<Flannel> Ads for caskets.
<bazhang> hehe
<Flannel> Not quite the same.  Similar in theory though.
<Flannel> Meh.  Spammers.
<Flannel> Theres no real recourse for onjoin spam, is there.
<Flannel> I imagine staff can do something about it?
<Flannel> Actually, I take that back.  Probably cant.
<geekphreek> spammer = A_Girl_Named_Tra
<geekphreek> told to drop the spammer names in here?
<Flannel> geekphreek: Yep.  We'll look into it.  Thanks.
<geekphreek> ok, be prepared for a list because they happen every 2 to 3 minutes =\
<Flannel> Amaranth: Anything you can think of that we can do about it?
<Amaranth> /cs lart?
<Flannel> Amaranth: Said spammer has the same IP.  Unfortunately, the person getting the list isn't the same person.
<Flannel> They log on, spam, log back off, come back with a new nick, etc.
<Amaranth> eh?
<Amaranth> If they always have the same IP this seems easy
<Flannel> If we can get a K-train, sure.
<Flannel> But they never join the channel.
<Amaranth> Oh, they spam in PM
<Flannel> Aye
<Amaranth> Give up then
<Amaranth> freenode doesn't kline such people
<Flannel> Amaranth: Its apparently happening every few minutes.
<Amaranth> (see rant earlier)
<Flannel> Amaranth: Aye, I did.
<Flannel> But, that's not a good answer.
<Amaranth> Most you can do is ignore PMs from that IP
<Flannel> Well, they're not hitting me.
<Amaranth> get-off-freenode-spec?
 * Amaranth wonders if that is still on the wiki
<Flannel> It should be, yeah.
<christel> Flannel: klined, thanks for heads-up
<Flannel> I've had my nick registered on oftc for a while now, just in case ;)
<elky_> christel, you rock, as usual :)
<Amaranth> I should do that, dunno if I have already
<Amaranth> At least half our users would transfer over automatically with irc.ubuntu.com...
<Flannel> It'd still be nice not to have to.  Itd be a rather disruptive move.
<christel> elky_: hardly! thats why we're here -- but thank you for the kind words! <3
<elky_> Amaranth, oh please, oftc is useless for spam and harrassment.
<Amaranth> elky_: I wasn't specifically talking about that one
<Flannel> Amaranth: really, they'd just come whereever we are though.
<Myrtti> gmoin
<Amaranth> elky_: We seem to have enough ops to always have someone around, for example
 * popey huggles Myrtti 
<Amaranth> make them all staff on a canonical hosted server
<Amaranth> well, maybe not all
<Flannel> Amaranth: That's likely more trouble than its worth.
<Amaranth> it'd mean the IRC server dies on release day
<Flannel> Haha
<Amaranth> that would be a good thing, me thinks
<popey> :)
<elky_> Amaranth, freenode and ubuntu have a good system going now. lets not meddle with a working system
<Amaranth> elky_: My view of the system is: if I can't handle it by banning people I give up
<Amaranth> Because the few times I've tried going to staff nothing happened
<elky_> the perceived problem earlier i believe stemmed mostly from unhelpful helpers buffering and misleading staff, not from staff themselves
<Amaranth> Hell, I don't think I've ever had staff actually help me with _anything_
<elky_> Amaranth, i have staff help me almost daily
<Amaranth> I'm pretty sure the compiz project registration is still pending, for example
<Amaranth> going on 2 years now
 * Flannel hardly interacts with staff, obviously is ill-suited for this discussion.
<Flannel> I could make up opinions of them if you want though!
<Amaranth> we still don't have #compiz, luckily when the whole compiz fusion thing happened the owner of the channel was able to be contacted and setup a forward to #compiz-fusion
<Flannel> geekphreek: We think the spamming issue is solved.  If there's nothing else we can help you with, please don't idle here.  Feel free to come back if it resumes.  Thanks.
<geekphreek> ok, thanks
<s3r3n1t7> ubottu seems very very slow today, if he responds at all. Not sure if it was known yet, just thought it should be reported.
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Myrtti> it's been slow for days
<Myrtti> anything else?
<s3r3n1t7> it has? haven't noticed it until now. Nah, that's just about it. Tnx
 * popey sighs at yet more pm's from bolt_
<ubottu> In ubottu, Kimi said: where is the root user of ubuntu ?? in my linux book, its said that one who # is the root. but though i have $ i can install things, use cds, pendrives. why ?? plz dont tell sudo. i know what sudo is. i want to knw how to ope the root ?
<ikonia> popey: I'll speak to him about it - he's been warned
<ikonia> kimi is a moron - he knows it's a bot
<elky> christel, are you still around?
<christel> i am 
<christel> what can i do you for? :)
<elky> christel, a private conversation, if i may?
<elky> ikonia, he knows it's a bot, yes. i suspect he thinks that it'll make us give him the answers out of pity
<christel> elky: certainly )
<ikonia> I bet it's a conversation about shoes
<elky> ikonia, or calendars ;)
 * ikonia backs off
<elky> tehehe
<ikonia> @mark #ubuntu bolt_ pm'ing people after multiple warnings not to - forwarded to -ops
<ubottu> The operation succeeded.
<elky> ugh, again?
<bazhang> wowzor. bolt_ just never learns
<ikonia> he's gone, so it's not a problem any more
<bazhang> <lixcab> any good place to chat when drunk? talk to funny people and all.  <ruh roh>
<elky> bazhang, send em to #defocus. it's there for a reason
<bazhang> elky, at that point he was already directed to #ubuntu-offtopic . you are welcome to direct him there.
<ikonia> 12:38 -!- Irssi: |ns|nR8 [n=vv@CPE-58-167-43-118.vic.bigpond.net.au] [top secret] has joined to IRC
<ikonia> confirmed panarchy
<elky_> how is that confirmed panarchy?
<ikonia> busted him
<ikonia> in a pm 
<bazhang> nicely done
<ikonia> he logged out
<elky_> he must be leeching wifi hotspots then
<ikonia> yes, it's a different ISP than normal
<elky_> thefeds has taken to using microsoft nicks from his 3g connection
<ikonia> what was his recent one
<elky_> an ip, not a hostmask
<ikonia> I meant his nicks
<elky_> microsoft_xp_pro or something equally idiotic
<ikonia> oh, is that him 
<elky_> almost certain.
<ikonia> he hit about 10 channels last night, he was the one ljl blew up over
<elky_> mentioning 'thefeds' has the connection killing powahs
<bazhang> yep its him
<bazhang> thefeds and nicotine withdrawal
<elky_> the ip resolved to Hutchison Telecommunications which is 3mobile here in aus
<elky_> saying 'oh hello thefeds' was not what he expected
<ikonia> delightful
<elky_> i think i was supposed to kick a stink about the nick
<bazhang> so eeepc-ot is their new staging ground?
<ikonia> yup
<ikonia> thats the current troll pit of choice
<bazhang> yuck
<elky_> 'their'?
<elky_> please tell me panarchy and thefeds are not in cohorts...
<elky_> i will have to cry.
<ikonia> doubtful
<ikonia> panarchy is too dumb
<bazhang> dont forget dont_tase_me_bro (balzac)
<ikonia> and even other trolls can't be bothered with him
<elky> nadan is ringing bells, but i cant place them
<ikonia> marcel is getting annoying now
<Pici> I think if it continues the conversation should move here or to pm.
<ikonia> I've just tried to "end" it
<bazhang> I saw some talk earlier of refreshing the access lists; was that just hypothetical
<Pici> bazhang: for?
<bazhang> access list for #ubuntu channels Pici 
<ikonia> I didn't see any talk on that ?
<Pici> bazhang: I'm not sure what you mean by refreshing them..
<ikonia> are they out od date ?
<ikonia> of
<bazhang> uhh, giving more access to those who have to run here everytime there is a meltdown in certain channels?
<bazhang> the ongoing month upon month one?
<ikonia> I'm lost
<bazhang> sure, you have access in them all.
<ikonia> ?? I've got access in 3 channels
<ikonia> (or 3 that I know of) 
<bazhang> never mind then.
<ikonia> sorry, I'm lost
<Pici> bazhang is referring to the fact that some operators dont have access to -offtopic for example.
<Myrtti> I think we have too many unactive ops in the access lists
<ikonia> ahh
<bazhang> and #kubuntu
<ikonia> bazhang: sorry - missed totally what you where saying
<bazhang> o/
 * elky hugs LjL
<bazhang> :0
<elky> LjL, if you feel like talking, could i perhaps have a quick word?
<Pici> Guess not.
<elky_> bah
<ikonia> too slow
<bazhang> gafir> I would like to wear skirts, but they force me to wear pants
<bazhang> egregious offtopic post for the day 
<genii-around> jussi's site seems down for me, but can someone else please confirm?
<ikonia> sure
<ikonia> dead
<Pici> eh?
<genii-around> ikonia: OK, thanks
<ikonia> Pici: jussi's site is down
<ikonia> bots still fine though
<Pici> I can get the the bantracker fine.
<ikonia> Pici: no, jussi01.com
<ikonia> the other sites on the box are fine
<ikonia> actually, there is another site on his box that is also down
<genii-around> When the jussi01 site is off, I have to switch IRC clients because usually we connect to the Quassel core of that box
<ikonia> genii-around: I know he's been having issues with the core a bit
<Pici> oh
<Pici> I ssh to my linode for irssi
<ikonia> same here, I just use a box in a DC with irssi 
<elky> please all let ljl cool off and come back on his own terms.
<bazhang> heh
<bazhang> #ubuntu-bt
<bazhang> for all your torrent needs
<elky> you kid, right?
<bazhang> ljl just mistyped br/pt for protugues support channel
<bazhang> portuguese
<bazhang> ugh
<elky> .BT	country-code	Bhutan
<bazhang> aww, pesky facts
<elky> anyway beddybyes for me
<Pici> elky: goodnight :)
<Myrtti> cheese ♥ 
<bazhang> * [killedkillerc] (n=logan@12-201-8-6.client.mchsi.com): logan
<bazhang> seems familiar
<ikonia> !test
<ubottu> sigh... again? I'm busy here, I already told you it failed.
<bazhang> badfish69!n=deadbody@12-201-8-6.client.mchsi.com
<pleia2> we've got some charmers in #ubuntu-classroom
<pleia2> 10:49:16 < kaethornetehrogu> pleia stfu were all in the same class atm chillax
<pleia2> 10:51:40 < elgoog> so... pleia why do u suck so much cock?
<pleia2> removed and they're staying away for now, just FYI
<pleia2> in case they decide to troll elsewhere :)
<bazhang> oh too late
<bazhang> thanks for the warning pleia2 
<pleia2> DakotaRichins appears to be with them too, but he's been tame
<bazhang> oh nice 
<pleia2> indeed
<bazhang> seem to be the similar ip
<pleia2> they're all at school, that should keep them out for now
<bazhang> whoa identical in fact
<pleia2> yeah, they said they are all in a class together
<bazhang> oh, trolling #ubuntu channels, what fun
<Pici> Its too bad that /topics don't support <blink> tags
<ikonia> ha
<ikonia> get to work on it, update ircd
<popey> it's too bad the /topic can't leap off the screen and beat the contents of itself into the user
<ikonia> that would be an interesting feature
<Pici> +1 for that too
<Pici> !test
<ubottu> sigh... again? I'm busy here, I already told you it failed.
<Pici> Ugh.
<Pici> Seems like its offtopic day.
<genii-around> I think I'm going to need a chiropractor now
<Pici> genii-around: Why's that?
<genii-around> Pici: We just manhandled a 5 ton air conditioning unit around on the roof.
<ubottu> FloodBot2 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (exploit)
<ubottu> FloodBot1 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (exploit)
<ubottu> FloodBot3 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (exploit)
<Pici> genii-around: oof
<Pici> I was waiting for that.
<genii-around> The exploit notices?
<Pici> I expected zewb to do something.
<Pici> I should have banned him as soon as I saw him
<genii-around> On the good side, the exertion seems to have squeezed out the broken-off cat claws in my arm from bathing our semi-feral pets last night
<jussi01_> grumble
<jussi01_> servers down for some reason
<jussi01_> ikonia: ping
<Pici> jussi01_: he mentioned it earlier.
<Pici> jpds: Could you tell ubot4 to stop parsing bugs in #ubuntu-irc?
<jussi01_> Pici: mentioned what?
<Pici> 09:30:58 <genii-around> jussi's site seems down for me, but can someone else please confirm?
<Pici> 09:32:20 <ikonia> Pici: jussi's site is down
<jussi01_> oh
<jussi01_> yeah
<jussi01_> anyone seen ikonia ? 
<genii-around> Pici you think his client is responsible for the dbl-posts?
<Pici> genii-around: mibbit?
<genii-around> Apparently
<Pici> genii-around: I was just using it to test something a few minutes ago and it was fine.
<genii-around> Weird
<Pici> gonna unban.
<Pici> feel free to rectify if needed.
<genii-around> I'm not an #u op
<Flannel> Who are we keeping an eye on?
<Flannel> Ah
<tsimpson> laggy bot
<tsimpson> @ping
<ubottu> pong
<Pricey> Hey all.
<tsimpson> oO, when did I get here
<genii-around> Hmm. <dares to hope jussi's site is back up>
<tsimpson> still failing here
<genii-around> Bah here too. Although my regular nick just logged in again so maybe he's bringing the Quassel core up/down or such
<genii-around> (though atm still can't connect with the client to it)
<tsimpson> icmp_seq=1 Destination Host Unreachable
<tsimpson> that is not a good sign
<genii-around> Bleh
<tsimpson> the nicks will probably get disconnected soon
<jussi01> genii-around: ping
<genii-around> jussi01: Pong
<jussi01> genii-around: I set it up on ubottu.com for now, if you need quassel. only old backlog tho
<genii-around> jussi01: OK, thanks. So just change servername then?
<jussi01> yea
<tsimpson> you server's like a yo-yo recently
<genii-around> Will do, back in a bit
<jussi01> tsimpson: yeah, dunno whats going on. not in finland atm..
<jussi01> theres been some trouble with the cluster afaik
<genii> Wow. *really* old buffers
<jussi01> genii: yeah :P
<genii> jussi01: I'm just glad everything's back up
<jussi01> genii: everything isnt back up...
<jussi01> genii: I just started the core on the other server...
<genii> jussi01: Maybe that explains the weird core lag jumps I just had
<genii> OK, "work is done" alarm clock sounded. LAters
<Guest93564> hello
<Guest93564> привет
<Guest93564> привіт
<Guest93564> тут хтось є?
#ubuntu-ops 2009-04-18
<jdong> who's 20:29 -!- Richard [n=Richard@acl1-816bts.gw.smartbro.net] has joined 
<bazhang> spam linking?
<jdong> ok.
<jdong> just randomly wandered into #uf, made a remark about being banned, and ran away.
<bazhang> acl1-946bts.gw.smartbro.net only thing remotely close I could find was this, banned and since removed ban from ubuntu-offtopic
<jdong> ok
<ubottu> AtomicSpark called the ops in #ubuntu-offtopic (lixcab)
<Amaranth> libxcab and (I think) yaris could be trouble soon in -ot
<bazhang> and in #ubuntu
<bazhang> at least lixcab
<bazhang> ah he quit #ubuntu
<bazhang> * [me] (n=Caleb@123.200.226.132): Caleb1  aka skript101 asking to crack passwords, been removed once
<bazhang> hmm doing !ot> me sent it to myself
<Amaranth> yeah, we played with that one in the past :P
<bazhang> hehe
<bazhang> at any rate he seems to have stopped for the moment
<Lenin_Cat> j,,
<bazhang> <nog> Edison_: rm -rf /  in case he wonders why he was banned.
<bazhang> I have to step out for a few (work) 
<Myrtti> böö
<jussi01> ööö??
<Myrtti> headache :-(
<jussi01> :( did you drink last night?
<Myrtti> two baileys, nothing more
<jussi01> heh
<Myrtti> inner woolly gloves
<Myrtti> "internally applied woolly gloves"
 * jussi01 is in an internet cafe...
<Myrtti> question is: where?
<jussi01> Liverpool
<Myrtti> ah-ha!
<Myrtti> liverpool is only...
<jussi01> thinking about what to do today...
<jussi01> Myrtti: bring your "beau" up here to meet me :D
<Myrtti> 181 miles away
<Myrtti> jussi01: considering :-D
<Myrtti> jussi01: how long are you staying?
<jussi01> :D
<jussi01> Myrtti: weds
<Myrtti> bollocks
<jussi01> Myrtti: the hotel here is nice - and cheap :D 
<jussi01> ~50£ night for a double
<ubot3> jussi01: Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Myrtti> yeah well we're going to London on THU
<jussi01> shut up ubot3
<Myrtti> thu even
<jussi01> thursday?
<jussi01> nobody uses thu - maybe thur or thurs
 * Myrtti isn't a Briton *yet*
<Myrtti> anyway
<elky> so he hasnt proposed yet? :P
 * Myrtti ignores the question :-P
<jussi01> hahahhahahhaha
<jussi01> Myrtti: so get off your butt and get on the train...
<jussi01> and where the heck is ikonia?
<elky_> sleeping probably
<jussi01> elky_: its 9.30 am ... he isnt allowed to sleep anymore... I want to talk to him :P
<elky_> he might not be sleeping. he might be doing "other things"
<jussi01> elky_: hehe
<jussi01> Im just being an impatient sod :D
<Myrtti> I just jumped back into bed and giggled "I have come from the Internets to wake you up" reply: "Internets is a cold, cold place" (my hands were really cold)
<jussi01> hehe
<jussi01> so he kicked you out?
<jussi01> :P
<Myrtti> no, chooed me back to the Internets to check if his question about Vappu plans in Tampere had got any plans
<Myrtti> s/plans$/replies/
<jussi01> hehe
<Myrtti> http://map.jaiku.com/presence/6c5d885e064a4f19be356cc72cbaaac0#c-78a3d9d8fc674be1a5fc36b240ca4b40
<jussi01> so are you coming up to see me or not? :D
<Myrtti> I don't know, I doubt it :-(
<jussi01> :(
<jussi01> go rouse him from his slumbers... Ill grumble at him till he agrees :P
<bazhang> <darkfuzion> people are up the anus in the other room
<bazhang> nice
<elky_> define "other room"
<bazhang> now both main and -ot
<bazhang> ooh sweet PM as well
<elky_> ask him here
<bazhang> remove first? or just via PM
<elky> he's behaving in -ot for now
<elky> just instruct him to /join #ubuntu-ops
<bazhang> did so
<elky> bah, gotta stop swapping back and forth between this and the _
<elky> the _ is only open for the lag spurts
<elky_> darkfuzion, you've been asked here because you seem to like insulting our users. are you familiar with the guidelines?
<elky_> !guidelines
<ubottu> The guidelines for using the Ubuntu channels can be found here: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<darkfuzion> well firstof all maybe you should tell your gay dazhag to bite it when i am trying to ask a question
<bazhang> nice
<elky_> really now?
<bazhang> cant even tab-complete my nick properly :(
<elky> i dont think that was unintentional
<elky_> i've got bannage in the works on the lagged nick
<elky_> it always happens when i say/do stuff :(
<bazhang>  darkfuzion has quit (K-lined)
<bazhang> yeowch
<elky_> not surprised
<elky> * mathematic (n=maths@c122-106-189-2.belrs3.nsw.optusnet.com.au) has joined #ubuntu-offtopic <-- guess whoooooooooooo
<bazhang> oh thefeds
<elky> si si
 * elky_ waves at mneptok
<elky_> o hai thar!
<elky_> bazhang, we could remove mathematic for ban evasion if we had tangiable proof windowsxppro is definately thefeds
<elky_> oh look, we do
<elky_> bazhang, now, where else is he being a problem, do you know?
<bazhang> elky_, only in -ot as far as I can tell right now
<elky_> bazhang, i mean generally
<bazhang> elky_, I recall i k o n ia was on to that I can check the logs for more info
<mneptok> elky_: heyas!
 * mneptok is awake early getting ready for a day of stupid plane travel
<bazhang> hehe the gambinos
<bazhang> never one for understatement :)
<mneptok> well, i didn;t want to come right out and say, "if you're asking these questions of random strangers on IRC, you probably shouldn;t be doing this." :)
<bazhang> haha
<elky_> hehe
<elky_> how is monty and co?
<mneptok> about to find out at the MySQL User/Dev conf this week.
<mneptok> i've been massively busy, but have done little for Monty :/
<mneptok> but woo and i are set to weigh anchor for New Mexico when i get back
<elky_> cool
<mneptok> and getting that move done is Job 1.
<mneptok> 40+ hours of driving.
<bazhang> ouch
<mneptok> and we have done another preening of our possessions. hopefully everything fits in a 17-foot truck.
<bazhang> * [rootuser] (n=brainac0@cpc2-port2-0-0-cust36.cos2.cable.ntl.com): sam  
<bazhang> <rootuser> are you guys robots or ppl
<elky> there's /b/tards on the prowl
<bazhang> yuck
<bazhang> * [Anand] (n=Anand@220.225.125.243): Anand   could it be?
<elky> dont think so
<bazhang> nope seems not
<bazhang> heh
<elky> hoping not
<jussi01> hrm you brits around, can someone tell me wth is scampi?
<elky_> a mussel iirc
<jussi01> ok
<jussi01> :)
<jussi01> well they is nice... :D
<elky_> jussi01, ikonia was trying to leave a message for you before
<elky_> no, i is wrong. it's a crustacea
<elky_> Sponsored Links
<elky_>    1.
<elky_>       Scampi
<elky_>       Find Scampi
<elky_>       Fish, Prawn, Calamari & Crab Dishes
<elky_>       HomeHints.com.au/Food
<elky_> See your message here » 
<elky_> Search Results
<elky_>    1.
<elky_>       Scampi - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
<elky_>       Scampi is a culinary name for some species of lobster, notably the 'true' scampi Nephrops norvegicus, and is also used as a name for a style of preparation ...
<elky_>       en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Scampi - 26k - Cached - Similar pages - 
<jussi01> oops
<bazhang> hehe
<elky_> scampi are small lobsters it seems
<elky_> considering crustaceans in general are nom, of course it'd be nom
<jussi01> so are they yabbies? or?
<elky_> i think they're salt water, so no
<jussi01> oh
<jussi01> anyway... they are nom
<jussi01> so ikoniawas trying to leave a message on my phone? or?
<elky> in PM
<jussi01> curios.. I have nothing...
<elky> he might have sent it to _
<elky_> jussi01, i've just relayed the messages he left with me to your PM  now
<jussi01> grr... intel in jaunty sucks
<Pricey> jussi01: 965?
<jussi01> Pricey: nah, 945
<jussi01> 00:02.1 Display controller: Intel Corporation Mobile 945GM/GMS/GME, 943/940GML Express Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 03)
<Pricey> :(
<jussi01> in my lgx110 (netbook)
<bazhang> <ikanobori> nice girls in greece  <ikanobori> is pfa back yet?
<bazhang> pfa left when he said pix plz or something to that effect
<jussi01> genii: ping
<jussi01> hrm... unlikely he is up...
<jussi01> anyway, if he comes in complaining the core is down then tell him Ive moved it back to jussi01.com
<ikanobori> elky_: april the 5th? yesterday was the 17th?
<elky> yes, that means you had that much warning to change your behaviour
<elky> and yesterday proved you have not
<ikanobori> I guess you are one of the few who would ban me for a few lines like last night, especially 15 hours after it happened, but hey, if that rocks your boat. Okay.
<elky> i do not care how long ago it was. his crap has to stop
<elky> mmm, espresso
<LjL> judging from the floodbots' mute time, i think lamerstamm has kept spamming #ubuntu for some 3 minutes
<bazhang> more like 5 seconds, but close
<Amaranth> bazhang: Don't they measure while he is muted too?
<popey> jussi01_: try the xorg edgers ppa in launchpad, much better 945 experience
<jussi01> popey: ok, Ill give it a go :)
<popey> well, faster, if somewhat less stable
<tsimpson> elky: I've added a *!*@/freenode/staff/* hostmask to the "freenodestaff" user, I think that should work
<ubottu> LjL called the ops in #ubuntu ()
<ubottu> poningru called the ops in #ubuntu (jljl)
<Gary> mwhaha
<Gary> lag sucks
<Myrtti> pooh
<Pici> Amaranth: You have some mibbit bans in -offtopic that you may want to look at, they aren't really the right format for a mibbit ban
<Amaranth> @btlogin
<Amaranth> Pici: i forgot them again
<Amaranth> Pici: I usually don't bother with 'proper' bans for mibbit because I only do them temporarily but I almost always forget to remove them
<Amaranth> @login
<ubottu> The operation succeeded.
<Amaranth> @btlogin
<Pici> Amaranth: I wasn't going to make any assumptions, thats why I told you
 * Myrtti has returned with the spoils of war
<Amaranth> hmm, that should be the only one
<Gary> oh my, 64 bans in -offtopic, eek
<Lenin_Cat> topyli, so, its been a week, can I be unbanned?
<topyli> Lenin_Cat: sure you can
<Lenin_Cat> yay
 * Lenin_Cat hugs topyli 
<topyli> Lenin_Cat: have you thought about losing the immature humor and the political bullshit?
<topyli> @login
<ubottu> The operation succeeded.
<topyli> @btlogin
<topyli> hrm. how did he get unbanned? no harm anyway, i would have done it anyway
<ubottu> In ubottu, poningru said: !encryption is Ubuntu has the ability to encrypt your entire file system or just a particular file/folder. For file system encryption take a look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EncryptedFilesystemHowto for just a folder/file encryption right click on the folder/file and click encrypt
<ubottu> edgex- called the ops in #ubuntu ()
<jussi01> !encryption
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about encryption
<jussi01> !encrypt
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about encrypt
<nalioth> !gpg
<ubottu> gpg is the GNU Privacy Guard.  See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GnuPrivacyGuardHowto and class #8 on https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ClassroomTranscripts
<popey> @login
<ubottu> The operation succeeded.
<popey> ubottu: dmesg is dmesg is a console command which outputs the kernel ring buffer - an important log for diagnosing problems in Linux. Often when something errors with hardware it will result in additional lines reported which can be seen by running dmesg in a console.
<ubottu> I'll remember that, popey
<popey> maybe too verbose
<bazhang> !dmesg
<ubottu> dmesg is dmesg is a console command which outputs the kernel ring buffer - an important log for diagnosing problems in Linux. Often when something errors with hardware it will result in additional lines reported which can be seen by running dmesg in a console.
<bazhang> oof
<bazhang> should be dmesg is <reply>
<Seeker`> dmesg is a console command which outputs the kernel ring buffer - an important log for diagnosing problems in  Linux. Often when something errors with hardware it will result in additional lines reported which can be seen by running  dmesg in a console.
<Seeker`> ubottu: dmesg is <reply> a console command which outputs the kernel ring buffer - an important log for diagnosing problems in  Linux. Often when something errors with hardware it will result in additional lines reported which can be seen by running  dmesg in a console.
<ubottu> In #ubuntu-ops, Seeker` said: ubottu: dmesg is <reply> a console command which outputs the kernel ring buffer - an important log for diagnosing problems in  Linux. Often when something errors with hardware it will result in additional lines reported which can be seen by running  dmesg in a console.
<Seeker`> @login
<ubottu> The operation succeeded.
<Seeker`> stupid bot
<Seeker`> ubottu: dmesg is <reply> a console command which outputs the kernel ring buffer - an important log for diagnosing problems in  Linux. Often when something errors with hardware it will result in additional lines reported which can be seen by running dmesg in a console.
<ubottu> But dmesg already means something else!
<Seeker`> ubottu: no, dmesg is <reply> a console command which outputs the kernel ring buffer - an important log for diagnosing problems in  Linux. Often when something errors with hardware it will result in additional lines reported which can be seen by running dmesg in a console.
<ubottu> I'll remember that Seeker`
<Seeker`> ubottu: no, dmesg is a console command which outputs the kernel ring buffer - an important log for diagnosing problems in  Linux. Often when something errors with hardware it will result in additional lines reported which can be seen by running dmesg in a console.
<Seeker`> fixed it
<bazhang> !dmesg
<ubottu> dmesg is a console command which outputs the kernel ring buffer - an important log for diagnosing problems in  Linux. Often when something errors with hardware it will result in additional lines reported which can be seen by running dmesg in a console.
<bazhang> still a bit flood-y imo
<Seeker`> fix it then
<bazhang> just agreeing with original assessment
<bazhang> lots of others are as well
<bazhang> going to k bash_lover 
<tritium> Be my guest, bazhang.
<ubottu> LjL called the ops in #ubuntu-offtopic (yaris1234567891 should know not to cross-post questions on #ubuntu and here)
<ubottu> In ubottu, noodlesgc said: lightscribe is "For information on how to use LightScribe on Ubuntu please see the Wiki at - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LightScribe"
<Seeker`> !lightscribe
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about lightscribe
<Seeker`> do we want that?
#ubuntu-ops 2009-04-19
<tritium> Seeker`: it can't hurt.
<Seeker`> ubottu, lightscribe is <reply> For information on how to use LightScribe on Ubuntu please see the Wiki at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LightScribe
<ubottu> I'll remember that, Seeker`
<Seeker`> !lightscribe
<ubottu> For information on how to use LightScribe on Ubuntu please see the Wiki at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LightScribe
<Seeker`> !lightscribe > noodlesgc
<elky> tsimpson, ta muchly
<elky_> @mark yaris1234567891 #ubuntu-offtopic for future reference of attitude
<ubottu> The operation succeeded.
<elky> hhrm, the chan should go before the nick i think. whups
<bazhang> * [thief] (n=iytrf@c122-106-225-7.belrs3.nsw.optusnet.com.au  thefeds?
<bazhang> just nickchanged to Linux_is_illegal
<elky_> yep
<bazhang> only in #u, no disturbances so far
<elky> he has 6 bans in there at least
<bazhang> really wow
<elky> there's rarely more than 2 other people on from that section of optusnet
<elky> and never in #u
<bazhang> thefeds!n=blank@c122-106-199-225.belrs3.nsw.optusnet.com.au 
<bazhang> seems to match almost exactly from ban list
<elky> i'd be willing to suggest a nice blanket ban on c122-106*belrs3.nsw.optusnet.com.au and just exempt any individuals who ask
<bazhang> so re-ban him for ban evasion?
<elky> definately
<bazhang> or a p i c i master ban
<elky> a what?
<bazhang> hehe
<bazhang> p i c i did a ban on cristi that covered them all
<elky> probably similar to what i'm suggesting
<bazhang> I'll likely ban all of .au though
<elky> he also has the nick ban which forwards to here, so 7 banlist slots he's wasting
<elky> bazhang, do what i suggested
<bazhang> elky, not sure how to with a script (chanserv.py)
<elky> you do it without the script. you op up, and type /mode +b *!*@c122-106*belrs3.nsw.optusnet.com.au
<bazhang> okay thanks
<elky> and i'll clear out all except the nick forward
<elky> he left, or changed nick again?
<bazhang> missed it, let me scroll back a few
<elky> see #f
<bazhang> yep quit
<elky> watch
<bazhang> * Kukkiwon (n=kernel@c122-106-234-8.belrs3.nsw.optusnet.com.au
<elky> -NickServ- Registered : Apr 19 06:15:02 2009 (8 minutes, 11 seconds ago)
<bazhang> wow. thought they needed to wait two weeks, especially when its for ban-evading
<elky> depends if the staffer looks
<bazhang> aha
<badfish69> this isn't #ubuntu
<elky_> badfish69, it means you've probably been banned from #ubuntu
<badfish69> oh
<badfish69> that blows
<elky_> @bansearch badfish69
<ubottu> Match: badfish69!*@*!#ubuntu-ops by Pici in #ubuntu on Apr 16 2009 01:20:17 (ID: 12501)
<elky_> a few times, it seems
<bazhang> and most likely ban evading the other day, not conclusive though (after being banned as badfish69 and running bots)
<bazhang> oh he's logged in twice; badfish69 is in +1
<bazhang> * [killedkillerb] (n=drinkycr@12-201-8-30.client.mchsi.com): nadie
<elky> trolls sometimes fork processes. some are just stupid enough to use the same process name ;)
<bazhang> I just asked you here badfish69 
<badfish69> yeah
<badfish69> i know
<badfish69> that's why im here
<bazhang> you were also logged in as badfish
<badfish69> netbook
<bazhang> and killedkillerb
<badfish69> the one i'm about to put ubuntu+1 on
<bazhang> badfish69, you are banned in #ubuntu
<badfish69> is this going somewhere?
<bazhang> so any other boxes you have run are banned as well
<badfish69> you mean my campus
<badfish69> i graduate in 2 weeks
<bazhang> including bots of course
<badfish69> i don't run bots
<badfish69> i run a quote script that people who aren't humorless have fun with
<bazhang> ban evasion is against freenode policy
<elky_> badfish69, it appears you have a static ip.
<badfish69> and?
<badfish69> is this going somewhere?
<elky_> !help
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #ubuntu-ops's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<badfish69> Active Triggers: !quote !addquote !duke !nukem !handey !homsar
<elky_> yes, it is.
<badfish69> if i lose the script can i be unbanned?
<elky_> kindly disable that while in ubuntu channels.
<elky_> most likely
<badfish69> unloaded
<elky_> !help
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #ubuntu-ops's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<elky_> next time we see it, it will not be unlifted
<badfish69> np
<bazhang> and the ban evasion
<elky_> bazhang, oh? where was that?
<bazhang> elky_, just now
<badfish69> netbook
<badfish69> wireless
<bazhang> * [killedkillerb] (n=drinkycr@12-201-8-30.client.mchsi.com): nadi
<bazhang>  badfish (n=drinkycr@12-201-8-30.client.mchsi.com)
<bazhang> just banned from #ubuntu
<bazhang> and killedkillerc yesterday (though not banned at the time)
<elky_> i think we'll keep that ip out for another day.
<badfish69> i was going back and forth between the netbook and the desktop
<badfish69> i think you'll find the majority of the time was spent in #pxe and #networking
<badfish69> oh
<badfish69> and #windows
<elky_> yet it was our channels you used it to evade the ban
<badfish69> what can i say
<badfish69> i'm guilty
<elky_> and it's for evading the bans in our channels that it's locked out for another day.
<badfish69> you got me
<badfish69> good eye
<bazhang> that's it? 'good eye'?
<badfish69> what do you want?
<badfish69> nudes?
<elky_> bazhang, can you get the -8-6 ban lifted? my other nick is lagging
<elky_> bazhang, he's being a good sport, dont ask for an arguement
<bazhang> elky_, sure thing
<badfish69> am i good in here now?
<elky_> come back tomorrow to get your wifi unbanned
<badfish69> like
<badfish69> 2am monday?
<badfish69> after 24 full hours i assume?
<elky> at least. so the first chance you get after that point in time
<badfish69> kk
<badfish69> see ya then
<elky> bazhang, seriously, dont ask for them to argue. if they're being accepting, leave it at that
<bazhang> elky, only ban is for badfish!*@* redirected to here
<bazhang> twas i k on ia's ban remove it?
<elky_> badfish!* would not have sent him here... would it?
<bazhang> it has the #ubuntu-ops appended
<bazhang> thus the ability to switch to killedkillerb successfully
<elky_> lift it then i guess. we have the netbook out with the 8-30 ban
<elky_> also, i just found another thefeds ban. the one on unaffiliated/windowsxppro
<elky_> oh lookie what bt picked up for us before gsuter!n=gsuter@c122-106-247-152.belrs3.nsw.optusnet.com.au probably not thefeds
<bazhang> and one badfish69 redirect to here set by p i c i
<bazhang> cant see the windowsxp_pro one though
<bazhang> oh wait I see it
<elky_> sort by mask and look in the unaffiliated section
<bazhang> all of them (including my own older ones) removed badfish, badfish69 and thefeds old one
<bazhang> always get nervous when doing that, after an xchat bug sent the entire banlist to the #ubuntu window (making me think I had completely cleared the ban list)
<bazhang> the ban evasion of today is still in force on killedkillerb
<elky_> ah, so there was another redirect
<elky> we probably should change that blanket on optusnet to a forward
<bazhang> something in the tracker mentioned bots, yet he denied running them
<elky_> bazhang, the script he was running is what was referred to as 'bots'
<bazhang> elky_, okay I see
<elky_> i read the snippits.
<elky> fyi all, fujisan is back, and has a real name now... that's neither "japan" or japanese
<Seeker`> hi LjL 
<LjL> hi
<elky_> he's going to do that whenever he realises he's in here
<Seeker`> yeah, doesn't surprise me
<Seeker`> thought he might
<elky> the longer you let him stay in here, the quicker he will 'get over it'
<elky> right now he's feeling hawked
<elky> and that's not going to help him at all.
<ikanobori> 15:44 -!- ikanobori [n=simon@unaffiliated/ikanobori] has left #ubuntu-offtopic [requested by elky: "24 hours ban so you have a chance to review the guidelines. /msg ubottu guidelines"]
<ikanobori> 24 hours are done with :)
<elky_> next time i catch you being a misogynist, it'll be 168 hours.
<ikanobori> Cool!
<elky_> i suspect this will not take long.
<ubottu> LjL called the ops in #ubuntu (stan_)
<ubottu> In ubottu, LjL said: !no ops is <reply> Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Mez, elky,  imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, Madpilot, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso,  PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, Jack_Sparrow, nickrud, jpds, bazhang, jussi01, Flannel or ikonia!
<LjL> err... sorry. i thought i was logged in.
 * mneptok drops his pants
<mneptok> :(
<Flannel> Amaranth: I'm not sure how encouraging that command is productive.
<Amaranth> Flannel: I'm just showing them it doesn't even work anymore
<Amaranth> Flannel: Hopefully they'll stop trying to trick people into erasing stuff if they know it is pointless
<Amaranth> If not, hey, fun facts
<Flannel> Amaranth: Except there are places it does work, *and* people are on other distros, etc.
<Flannel> You could still accomplish the initial conversation without pasting rm rf root every time you tried it.
<Flannel> Amaranth: It's not like the people who are active right now are the ones trying to get random people to do it anyway.
<Amaranth> tavish was
<Flannel> Amaranth: I'd argue its more likely that they're now going to go to other channels and do it, "Hey, did you guys know this doesn't work anymore?"
<Flannel> Amaranth: and then "Well, Amaranth said it was ok!"
<Amaranth> I have to admit that would be a bit amusing
<Amaranth> Hopefully they're arch users
<Flannel> !coc | Amaranth 
<ubottu> Amaranth: The Ubuntu Code of Conduct to which we ask all Ubuntu users to adhere can be found at http://www.ubuntu.com/community/conduct/
<Flannel> Stop being an idiot.
<Amaranth> When did everyone get so stuffy?
<Flannel> Amaranth: When did destroying someone's system become a game?
<Amaranth> Hey, I told them it only worked on Ubuntu and Debian
<Flannel> Since everyone remembers all the technical details of everything.
<Amaranth> Not really my problem there
<Flannel> Amaranth: Stop being a dick, seriously.
<Amaranth> And that ends this conversation.
<ubottu> In #ubuntu, mxboy15u said: !tab ienorand is this how this works?
<Mez> o_O
<mneptok> let's all sing "Kum-Bay-Ya"
 * genii hums
<genii> mneptok: Since I can't sing all that well
<mneptok> my singing in the shower usually leads to 911 calls reporting goat emasculation
<genii> Heh
<Gary> mneptok: haha
<balzac> hello
<balzac> I'm still patiently waiting for my ban to be lifted from #ubuntu
<mneptok> @btlogin
<mneptok> @login
<ubottu> The operation succeeded.
<mneptok> 2009-04-16T01:39:05 <balzac> LjL: exactly who I was hoping to see.
<mneptok> 2009-04-16T01:39:08 <balzac> I won't drop it now
<mneptok> and then asking people's ages?
<mneptok> like that matters?
<mneptok> the ban doesn;t get lifted because time goes by. the ban gets lifted when you stop the behavior.
<mneptok> and you haven't, it seems. just a few days ago you were rude and dissmissive to an op asking you to keep on-topic.
<mneptok> so ... got any good reasons for the ban to be lifted?
<mneptok> other than "time has gone by?"
<mneptok> balzac: your silence is deafening
<mneptok> balzac: will that be all, then?
<ikonia> hello all
<jussi01> ikonia: !!!
<jussi01> :D
<ikonia> hello there
<jussi01> you are alive!!
<ikonia> how's it going
<ikonia> yes, just got home
<jussi01> to bath?
<ikonia> (well 15 minutes ago) just catching up
<ikonia> yes, back in Bath now
 * jussi01 grumbles...
<ikonia> ?
<ikonia> what's up?
<jussi01> you never returned my calls/messages
<ikonia> from where ?
<ikonia> balzac: what's up?
<balzac> hello
<ikonia> hi
<balzac> I mentioned before I was waiting for a decision to be made regarding my ban from #ubuntu
<balzac> who here has the authority to make this decision?
<ikonia> balzac: any one of the ops who feels your behaviour is correct to re-enter the channel
<Seeker`> I think mneptok is still waiting for an answer to his question
<Seeker`> what has changed to warrent the ban being removed?
<balzac> hopefully your minds have changed in light of the things I wrote laste time I was here
<ikonia> all I see is abuse
<ikonia> every time you join the channel you have a bad attitude 
<ikonia> plus you have a history that also back's up this attitude
<balzac> I want to talk about professional conduct, not personality or attitude
<mneptok> balzac: then speak when i ask you questions.
<ikonia> what is there to talk about ?
<balzac> I guess I'll take the issue up with people in Canonical
<ikonia> you've said that
<Seeker`> balzac: what will canonical do?
<mneptok> balzac: go for it. ask Mark Shuttleworth to give me a call. he has my cell number, and i worked for him for 3 years.
<ikonia> balzac: if you wish to take it up with the council, I suggest you do so and stop coming in here telling us you'll take it up with the council
<balzac> mneptok: mneptok i'm in the middle of work
<mneptok> balzac: but i'd advise against it.
<balzac> my silence is not deafening
<balzac> I'm at work
<ikonia> balzac: ok - so I suggest you follow the process
<balzac> I don't think I'll bother with the council either
<ikonia> balzac: take it up with the council, and leave this channel
<ikonia> balzac: ok - then there is nothing more to discuss 
<balzac> I may just buy a support license, and then deal with canonical in a professional context
<balzac> I'm not a kid at summer camp
<ikonia> ok
<ikonia> you've said you're not a kid
<balzac> I don't want to play your games
<ikonia> balzac: ok - bye
<balzac> you guys have been quite condescending
<mneptok> garbage in, garbage out.
<ikonia> balzac: you just can't follow the rules, so lets move on and do you're own thing
<balzac> you ought to consider how to treat people who are adults
<ikonia> balzac: stop going on about being an adult - act like one
<balzac> mneptok: are you calling me garbage?
<Seeker`> balzac: you do realise that a support contract with canonical won't automagically grant you access to #ubuntu, yes?
<ikonia> there is no point going through this again 
<balzac> Seeker`: I do realize that
<mneptok> balzac: i'm calling your behavior and attitude garbage,
<balzac> But I think you guys ought to act more professional and not hold grudges like a high-school clique
<balzac> grow up guys
 * mneptok laughs
<ikonia> he's obbsessed with not being a kid ???
<mneptok> he's all proud and condescending because "i'm in my 30s"
<Flannel> ikonia: He's not a child!
<ikonia> ha
<mneptok> well, puppy-boy, i hit 44 in a month. sit TF down and STFU.
 * ikonia waves to balzac reading the logs
<Flannel> mneptok: Not a kid!
<mneptok> Flannel: but looking forward to crapping my pants again after 65.
 * genii remembers to get mneptok some Chateau '65 before then
<ikonia> mneptok: why wait
<mneptok> ikonia: i'm at a conference. :(
<ikonia> hang in until later then
<mneptok> although i guess that's a good way to become memorable.
<tsimpson> Pricey, jussi01, Pici, nalioth or elky: IRCC ping
<nalioth> tsimpson: pong?
<tsimpson> nalioth: I'm looking to get some access to the ubuntu-bots launchpad project
<jussi01> tsimpson: pong
<tsimpson> the IRCC is the maintainer of that project
<jussi01> I see no reason why not, nalioth, you?
<jussi01> tsimpson: need to chat withthe other members, will get back to yu soon.
<tsimpson> ok
<Seeker`> qedx: how can we help you?
<elky> jussi01, +1
<ikonia> @bansearch soc1
<ubottu> No matches found for soc1!n=soc@p54adc4a1.dip.t-dialin.net in any channel
<ikonia> qedx: hi, do you need some help ?
<Seeker`> what do people make of this?
<Seeker`> http://pastebin.com/d412f03ff
<ikonia> Seeker`: looks like some idiot
<Seeker`> try saying something in -uk, see if you get the same thing PMd to you
<ikonia> ok
<ikonia> yup - remove him
<ikonia> that address is also familier
<ikonia> it's on my hilight
<ikonia> @bansearch ^aDaM_PC
<ubottu> No matches found for ^adam_pc!*@* in any channel
<Seeker`> @bansearch ^adam_laptop
<ubottu> No matches found for ^adam_laptop!*@* in any channel
<ikonia> not really cool to allow that to continue
<Seeker`> y7eah
<popey> who was that?
<Seeker`> ^adam_laptop is the same person
<Seeker`> ^aDaM_PC
<popey> do you think he knew?
<Seeker`> don't know
<popey> he's a kid, a rather clueless one at that
<Seeker`> but wasn't responding, don't want it being sent to anyone
<Seeker`> best to remove him until he can explain himself
<popey> sure
<Seeker`> @bansearch cpc3-wilm1-0-0-cust915.bagu.cable.ntl.com
<ubottu> No matches found for cpc3-wilm1-0-0-cust915.bagu.cable.ntl.com!*@* in any channel
<Seeker`> blah
<ikonia> I've got that address on my old hilights file
<Seeker`> any idea why?
<ikonia> nope
<ikonia> Flannel: you still active
<Flannel> Me?
<ikonia> Flannel: yup
<Flannel> I didn't do it!
<ikonia> Flannel: just a heads up I removed cirkit who was the same guy as st0ned, he denied it was him then started with his abuse "fuck you, etc etc" same as you remove him from, some ip/ident/client/channels as st0ned
<Flannel> Yeah, I saw that.
<ikonia> ahh cool
<ikonia> !idle | qedx 
<ubottu> qedx: Please keep in mind that this channel is for operator/abuse questions only; we ask you to part when you have no further business here in order to keep track of users with pending inquiries.
<Flannel> ikonia: Oddly, cirkit was in the channel for a long while
<ikonia> yup
<ikonia> I checked, but, it's the same guy, so tough
<ikonia> does anyone know anything about qedx 
<Flannel> ikonia: Nope
<ikonia> service.....
<jussi01> hrm... I should of given reason... meh, nvm
<ikonia> he had a few notes in the channel to ask him what was up....
<ikonia> bed time I think, night all
<jussi01> nini
<ikonia> FYI:
<ikonia> http://boycottnovell.com/2009/04/17/irc-log-16042009-3/
<ikonia> looks like thats the new troll pit, check out the names in there
<popey> hah, what a special group of people
<jussi01> popey: what ws that ppa again for the 945 stuff?
<popey> google xorg edgers
<popey> i am not on my main pc right now sorry
<popey> that might have looked like jfgi, that wasnt intentional jussi01 
<jussi01> hehe
 * jussi01 bought some books today :)
<Seeker`> jussi01: going to read them?
<jussi01> Seeker`: yep...
<jussi01> what do you think, I bought them to have on my shelf?
<jussi01> :P
<jussi01> I bought 7  books :)
<jussi01> so it might take me a while
<Seeker`> what books?
<jussi01> Reminiscences of the cuban revolutionary war, by che guevara, the motorcycle diaries, also by him...
<jussi01> U2 by U2
<jussi01> Vanishing world - a life of bushcraft, by ray mears
<jussi01> Rush, the autobiography - by Ian Rush
<jussi01> Band of Brothers, Stephen Ambrose
<jussi01> and Planet Football, by Andoni Canela and Rodofo Chisleanschi
<jussi01> :)
<Seeker`> :)
<Flannel> :)
<Flannel> What are we smiling about?
<Seeker`> Flannel: just stuff
<Flannel> Seeker`: Sounds good.
<Seeker`> yup
<Seeker`> best to smile about stuff
<ubottu> LjL called the ops in #ubuntu (t_xx)
<Flannel> band of trolls in #u
<Seeker`> eugh, some people should just put their PC back in the box and get a refund
<Flannel> Howdy Jordan_U, how can we help you today?
<Jordan_U> Flannel, I was wondering if linuxn00b was a troll or really needed help before I feed him
<Flannel> Jordan_U: I'm leaning more and more towards troll as we go along.
<tsimpson> jussi01: still no "Learning Python" book? ;)
<Jordan_U> If he is not a troll it seems like he did stop the command before it finished ( and before it went to far as it would normally give errors early when getting into things like /proc ). So his pictures would possibly still be there
<ubottu> LjL called the ops in #ubuntu (Linuxn00b)
<jussi01> tsimpson: nope, thought you were buying that for me... :P
#ubuntu-ops 2010-04-19
<ubottu> FloodBot1 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (repeated abuse from guest)
<ubottu> FloodBot1 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (flood (16))
<txwikinger> what is #ubuntu-ops-monitor?
<tsimpson> txwikinger: it a monitor channel for the FloodBots
<tsimpson> there is not for #kubuntu too
<txwikinger> ah ok
<tsimpson> "not" there means "one", go figure
<persia> Common thinko, really.
<IdleOne> Evening
<maco> persia: ping?
<maco> Brimstones in #ubuntu... for some reason was talking about drugs and i told him to stay on topic and im wondering if theres enough off topicness thatthe next OT comment gets a kick
<Flannel> maco: If you don't, I will.
<maco> ok then
<persia> maco: I'm not the best person to ask: I rarely even idle in #ubuntu, but I believe that failure-to-comply-with-op-guidance is usually grounds for kick.
<Flannel> Hmm, Brimstone isn't Barnabas.
<maco> no its two different B-people
<Flannel> Mhmm, I yelled at the one after the away comments from the other.
<maco> mis-tab?
<Flannel> Nah, just didn't notice there were two B names that look the same
<Flannel> Barnabas hadn't said anything in a while, so he wasn't even on my radar
 * elky reads the reddragon exchange.
<elky> But, you know, /here/ is the uber hostile channel, right?
<maco> and this is why i said i shouldnt be a -ot op. havent the patience the current ops do
<nhandler> -OT really is different than other channels
<IdleOne> last night was interesting with the drunken Brit
<IdleOne> seems that is a Sat night thing for him
<maco> drunken brit? sounds like some portion of UDS...
<IdleOne> maco Paddy somesuch
<IdleOne> I believe he is from UK
<nhandler> Ah, good old Paddy
<maco> ahhh
<maco> uk actually, not britain
<maco> (northern ireland)
<IdleOne> ohh
 * txwikinger is wondering about those drive-by questioners
<txwikinger> asking a question and leave within a minute :D
<IdleOne> txwikinger: they have no patience
<IdleOne> I blame click and go OS'es
<txwikinger> IdleOne: hehe.. or ADHD
<IdleOne> that too
<IdleOne> I remember compiling eggdrop years ago and being told to go get a pizza :)
 * txwikinger wrote his first bios by burning each single byte per hand
<txwikinger> ..unto an eprom
<IdleOne> bodi aka hiexpo. I banned you yesterday because I asked you to stay on topic, then a second time because you were ban evading
<IdleOne> now you are ban evading again
<IdleOne> I should ban you again
<IdleOne> So what should I do now?
<bodi> IdleOne, i was on topic though i was tring to help that girl get a wifi card that would work for her
<IdleOne> bodi: she had no intention of spending more money and I understand that you were trying to help but it would of been better to take it private or to #hardware
<bodi> but i atmit i was wrong for blowing up
<bodi> ok i will do that from now on was not tring to cause any havok
<IdleOne> Now I am stuck with having to decide if I should ban you again but I doubt it will make a difference because you will just eveda again
<IdleOne> so I am asking you nicely to please follow the rules of ubuntu irc channels
<bodi> ok i will
<IdleOne> you know them, you have seen us post links to them often enough
<IdleOne> ok
<IdleOne> I will remove the ban
<bodi> i know i just blew up and should not have andenforcethe rules my self u know that
<IdleOne> I do, that is why I am lifting the ban
<bodi> ok thanks
<IdleOne> thank you
<bodi>  yep and sorry
<IdleOne> no worries
<IdleOne> :) ban is lifted
<IdleOne> use you nick
<bodi> ok gonna log in right now
<IdleOne> now get out of here before I kick you again :P
<bodi> lol
<h00k> greetings
<IdleOne> greetings h00k
<Flannel> techhelper1: What is your bot doing?
<techhelper1> relay
<techhelper1> that is all
<Flannel> techhelper1: What does that mean?
<techhelper1> Relay from here to another network
<Flannel> techhelper1: Which other network?
<techhelper1> but i am working on it to be a 1 way
<Flannel> and for what purpose?
<techhelper1> not recieve back to here
<techhelper1> GeekShed
<techhelper1> Bridge the ubuntu community across multiple networks
<techhelper1> just need to work the kinks out like the topic and stuff
<Flannel> techhelper1: Im not sure how one-way communication counts as a bridge.
<techhelper1> well you saw how it works
<Flannel> techhelper1: and I'm not comfortable with that sort of bot, even if it is one way, being present
<techhelper1> if i can disable that topic thing and other msg'ing features
<Flannel> This is the official Ubuntu community, the members on the other IRC network are welcome to come here, and encouraged.
<Flannel> One large community is a lot stronger than many fragmented ones, a lot more support is possible, and of higher quality
<techhelper1> i am confused in the 1st place
<techhelper1> you aren't even op in the channel
<Flannel> techhelper1: Yes, I am.
<techhelper1> now you are
<techhelper1> o.o
<techhelper1> well i guess the relay is a no
<techhelper1> i just fixed it so it is 1 way
<techhelper1> you don't see from geekshed
<Flannel> techhelper1: Again, I'm not comfortable with even a one-way bot like that.
<techhelper1> why don't you extend your stuff across multiple networks
<Flannel> techhelper1: I strongly encourage the Ubuntu community over there to come stop by the official channels and such here.
<techhelper1> then they would have to get use to freenode
<techhelper1> which is a bigger network to the novice users that where i am
<Flannel> That's correct.  Freenode is the network the official Ubuntu channels are on
<Flannel> techhelper1: If you're just in the Ubuntu channels, its not important how large the rest of the network is.
<techhelper1> i am suprised that you don't have your own network
<techhelper1> for all of this
<techhelper1> since this is large
<Flannel> Hmm, I guess that's him purposefully leaving.
<persia> Is the bot policy documented anywhere?
<Flannel> IRC guidelines
<Flannel> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines
<persia> Hrm.
<ikonia> it is also documented on the bots page
<ikonia> no unofficial bots
<elky> persia, it's also Freenode policy to ask channel ops before joining your bots to them, so. i'm not sure how many layers we need for common courtesy
<persia> I certainly don't mean to dispute the bots policy.  It just makes me more careful about the bot that is part of the corporate clients that back this nick.
<tsimpson> as long as a bot is silent, we generally have no issues
<tsimpson> *and doesn't produce public logs, a-la irseek
<persia> Yeah.  I don't send automated messages except in /queries, and under special circumstances, and only excerpt logs are public (and only in a transient manner, due to being sent over unencrypted SMTP under special circumstances).  But still, best I'm careful :)
<elky> tsimpson, its not so much that we "have no issues", but rather we'd have to actively hunt them out and it's not worth it.
<elky> because one of our rules is that you abide by the freenode rules, and the freenode rules say to ask before joining the bot.
<tsimpson> yep
<dholbach> good morning
 * jussi pipes up with a "happy birthday" for wgrant :)
<jussi> oh wait... its on wednesday...
<jussi> anyway...
<jussi> stupid facebook.
<Gary> haha
<wgrant> Heh, yes, Facebook is good at being confusing.
<wgrant> Thanks :)
<bazhang> <Paladine> can someone give me the link to the irc council meeting agenda please
<ikonia> give it him
<bazhang> dont have it.
<ikonia> ahh Pici is already there
<Pici> I give it him
<bazhang> thanks
<Pici> ;)
<h00k> bazhang: you beat me
<h00k> So, if we do have an #ubuntu-release-party channel, when would that open, also who op's that?
<elky> 72-48hrs before the release
<Pici> Its on the next ircc agenda.
<h00k> alright, cool,
<Pici> Rather, its on the agenda to discuss who will be the ops there, we gave it out to all ubuntu members last time, and it was a mess.
<h00k> ah, alright
* ChanServ changed the topic of #ubuntu-ops to: Welcome to the home of the Ubuntu IRC Team operators | https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/IrcTeam | This channel is for operator/abuse questions in the IRC Team domain only | LoCo channel discussion/issues to #ubuntu-irc | Please exit the channel once your issue is dealt with. | We reserve the right to remove idlers from the channel | Channel is logged | Next IRCC meeting: Sunday 25 April 18:00
<Pici> eh, close enough.
<Pici> wow.  I don't think I've seen such a blantant homework question before.
<genii> Yeah it's depressing how lazy some people can be.
<h00k> What was the question?
<Pici> h00k: Just this: http://img208.imageshack.us/i/ques3.png/
<h00k> ahha.
<txwikinger> the question is incomplete
<genii> It doesn't tell you the nature of the networking problem for instance
<Pici> The default gateway is incorrectly set.
<Pici> most likely anyway.
 * genii ponders x.x.x.0 as a destination
<h00k> it could be a trick question, maybe the computer is a laptop and they're trying to access the internets with the power out.
<h00k> therefore the gateway will be down, the laptop is running on battery
<gord> are you guys actually trying to do that guys homework? ;)
 * txwikinger only comments, does not do any homework
<jussi> oh yay, an ANZAC day meeting
<ubottu> In #ubuntu-artwork, vish said: !publicyet is reply Everytime someone asks if the font has been released to the public yet or when it will be released , Mark Shuttleworth delays the release by 1 week!"
<genii> And so it begins.
<charlie-tca> heh
 * charlie-tca hands genii more coffee
<genii> charlie-tca: Thanks, needed one!
 * genii hands out Ubuntu cupcakes
 * charlie-tca thanks genii
<genii> :)
<jussi> !outyet
<ubottu> nope. Lucid is due 29th April. More info closer to the date.
<jpds> No, you probably won't get more info than that.
<jussi> jpds: yes you will. soon we will add info about  -release-party
<jpds> ...
<ikonia> may I suggest brining my council agenda item forward then as the current meeting is just 4 days before release
<mneptok> @login
<ubottu> The operation succeeded.
<mneptok> ubottu: alot is <reply>Do you like to hug alot? - http://bit.ly/aVDMTo
<ubottu> I'll remember that, mneptok
 * mneptok pats the Pythonpile
<ikonia> do we really need that factoid ?
<gord> people saying alot annoys me, mainly because it looks like they misspelled my last name
<Pici> That would be annoying.
<gord> but it takes me about 0.5 seconds to forget about it so I guess I don't care
<gord> alot
<Pici> Hrm... now that I've thought about it for a few minutes, we probably should be telling people to wait for medibuntu to come back up.
<Pici> The bug listed on lp says that they have no idea if these mirrors are up to date at all.
<gord> oh dear is it still down? i'm guessing the canonical IS team doesn't deal with that server
<Pici> Right, its not Canonical's resposibility.
<ikonia> I don't see the point in mediabuntu to be honest
<gord> ikonia, decss ;)
<jpds> Pici: Not My Problem™.
<Pici> jpds: I know
<Pici> bug #565810
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 565810 in medibuntu "packages.medibuntu.org not available" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/565810
<gord> we should just install a small bittorrent client on all machines that want decss, then transfer that decss file around that way. sure it sounds like overkill but its just as silly
<h00k> gord: similarly (to your previous comment about 'alot'), I don't like when people say 'hook' instead of h00k
<gord> hook: okay!
<mneptok> DeCSS is a shell script away on Ubuntu
<Pici> That shell script downloads from medibuntu.
<h00k> gord: see, I didn't see that. and I refuse to put it on hilight :(
<mneptok> gord: you fell for that h00k, line and sinker
<h00k> :/
<gord> is anyone else secretly hoping a troll called peter_pan shows up and h00k has to remove them?
<h00k> oh man, that would be epic.
<charlie-tca> heh
<knome> 7nick peter_pan
<knome> oops
<ubottu> arand called the ops in #ubuntu (DeluxeP)
#ubuntu-ops 2010-04-20
<Seeker`> bigmouth: how can we help you?
<ubottu> TommyThaGun called the ops in #ubuntu+1 ()
<Pici> hrm.. how do people feel about mteck's use of the term 'ricer' ?
<h00k> It...could offend, definitely.
<h00k> It's based off stereotypes.
<IdleOne> Pici: the term ricer is racist in origin. I don't like it
<IdleOne> and he will probably tell you it is a term that is used for people who modify there little Japanese cars a la fast and furious.
<ubottu> FloodBot3 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (flood (16))
<ubottu> FloodBot1 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (repeated abuse from Wingless)
<h00k> IdleOne: gotcha.
<IdleOne> seems to know very limited english
<IdleOne> but not trolling from what i can tell
<h00k> I see that, yeah
<h00k> now I'm not so sure.
<IdleOne> he asked earlier about learning how to program
<nhandler> I just requested some help in #ubuntu-tr
<h00k> he's back as a___
<h00k> or, a__ rather
<IdleOne> nhandler: asked them to update the !tr trigger to include the /join #ubuntu-tr command
<h00k> I have to run, be back in a few.
<nhandler> It looks like he is in there
<IdleOne> should I forward him?
<nhandler> To where?
<IdleOne> #ubuntu-tr
<nhandler> IdleOne: You wouldn't be able to
<nhandler> It isn't +F. And he is already there
<IdleOne> ahh ok
<dholbach> good morning
<Jordan_U> aetr in #ubuntu is trolling
<ikonia> lets see
<ikonia> Jordan_U: all seems undercontrol now
<elky> looks like we have a tag team going
<ikonia> toast shortly
<ikonia> quick draw elky
<elky> it was waiting.
<ikonia> in that case I type fast to just be behind you
<elky> there might have been a blink involved, but yeah
<elky> he's back
<ikonia> he's back
 * elky tickles ikonia
<ikonia> ha
<elky> I lol'd
<Tm_T> hi all
<ikonia> talking to him in pm now
<ubottu> In ubottu, eveningsky said: eveningsky this is a test !compiz
<ubottu> In #ubuntu, tarzeau said: ubottu: dpi is dots per inch
<IdleOne> ubottu: forget dpi
<ubottu> In #ubuntu-ops, IdleOne said: ubottu: forget dpi
<IdleOne> hmm ok
<bazhang> nothing to forget
<IdleOne> I know hat I said!
<IdleOne> what*
<IdleOne> bazhang: yeah, ubottu doesn't just remember everything.
<Pici> IdleOne: Only operators can make factoid edits, everyone else who says "foo is bar" to ubottu gets posted here.
<bazhang> IdleOne, as tarzeau has no rights, nothing was made in re factoids
<IdleOne> Pici: so if I edit a factoid it is committed right away?
<IdleOne> lol the edit gets to share a room with me at the asylum
<Pici> IdleOne: Yes, and ubottu won't announce anything here.
<nhandler> IdleOne: That is assuming you have done @login
<IdleOne> good to know. Wouldn't want to accidentally add nonsense to the bot
<IdleOne> nhandler: I do
<IdleOne> and have
<bazhang> more nonsense you mean
<IdleOne> yeah
<h00k> I think ubottu should have a spam factoid
<IdleOne> h00k: something like Spam is great with mustard and onions?
<jussi> !SPAM
<h00k> or, It 'isn't welcome here, don't do it'
<jussi> aww
<h00k> or something nice :)
<txwikinger> morning
<h00k> also, we could have onions and mustard, too
<bazhang> usually a warning if its not really bad, or a remove if it is
<jussi> something abour SPAM SPAM SPAM, ie. monty python style
<h00k> I know, but it could save typing
<nhandler> A warning from a human is a lot more effective than from a bot imo.
<nhandler> Even if that warning is simply an alias set in the IRC client
<h00k> okay dokey
<IdleOne> SPAM is Stupid Posts About Maartauhararugqhr
<IdleOne> should have the spammer searching for at least ten minutes
<IdleOne> heh
<txwikinger> if you have spam, do you have ham as well? ;)
<h00k> kinda
<IdleOne> is it bad for me to take a day off when I really have no good reason to?
<bazhang> yes
<IdleOne> k
<Pici> no
 * IdleOne goes to work but not happily and only because bazhang said so
<IdleOne> wait, wait
<gord> yes
<IdleOne> errr
<h00k> maybe.
<IdleOne> I am so confilicted now
<IdleOne> conflicted also
<IdleOne> this whole work thing would be a lot easier if I could do it from home
<h00k> flip a coin!
<IdleOne> going in to work but 1.5 hours late
<IdleOne> going to blame the public transportation system and irc
<txwikinger> working from home has also its disadvantages
<IdleOne> txwikinger: I'm sure it does, requires some discipline I am sure
<txwikinger> yes.. a whole lot of it
<IdleOne> which I have shown to have none
<IdleOne> :/
<txwikinger> and telling off family member that think you are just lurking around
<IdleOne> well my family knows better then to say anything to me about my work habits/ethics
<txwikinger> No.. they will disturb you with their stuff at any time, because for them you are available and not at work
<IdleOne> they do that anyway lol
<IdleOne> main reason why I don't have a cell phone
<IdleOne> or want one
<gord> i work from home, i basically spend 9 hours a day sitting in a room on my own, its not as fun as it sounds
 * txwikinger works partially at home and partially at his clients' places
<IdleOne> gord: I think a part time home/office situation would be best for me.
<IdleOne> 2-3 days at home and a couple days at the office
<IdleOne> oh, my new computer shipped :)
 * h00k works from gords home
<ikonia> !ping
<ubottu> pong
<ikonia> ahhh ubottu's slow
<Pici> Anyone around to give me some help in #ubuntu-irc ?
<ikonia> sure
<Pici> I need to run to a meeting myself in a few minutes and this is giving me a headache
<ikonia> what's up
<ikonia> no problem
<Pici> ikonia: just some guy going on about how irc.ubuntu.com shouldn't exist
<ikonia> no problem
<Pici> ikonia: thanks :)
<Pici> yeesh, that discussion in -irc is still happening?
 * persia suspects it will continue until Kangaroo either edits the wiki or gives up
<Tm_T> could you explain it to me in one sentence, please?
<jpds> persia: Or both!
<Pici> Tm_T: irc.ubuntu.com points to chat.freenode net
<persia> Kangaroo worries that people might be confused by the difference between irc.ubuntu.com and irc.freenode.com, and that it's really chat.freenode.com and wants to change all the clients in all supported releases to use one magic solution that uses no CNAMES and has no confusion.
<persia> Oh, and everyone else thinks this is pointless.
<charlie-tca> Kangaroo seems to be young and hyper-active
<Tm_T> Pici: hey, you did figure it out!
 * Tm_T hides
<Pici> Tm_T: Yeah, I started this conversation with him over an hour ago.
<Tm_T> persia: also, it's freenode.net and not freenode.com
<persia> Right.  Apologies.
<Tm_T> np
<tsimpson> irc.freenode.com is an alias for chat.freenode.net :)
 * charlie-tca is glad Kangaroo moved from xubuntu for his arguments
<tsimpson> more cnames, the world will now implode
<persia> Indeed.  That's another bug :)
<Tm_T> tsimpson: we need irc.examplenode.tld dns to point to freenode
<Tm_T> ...if possible
 * persia enjoys the feee dead beef cafe
 * tsimpson wonders how many words you can spell out in ipv6
 * jpds wonders which "2 servers" he's referring too.
<tsimpson> the two "severs" are irc.ubuntu.com and irc.freenode.net
<persia> So, apologies for my firm tone in -irc.  No offense to anyone intended.
<jussi> sooo...
<jussi> IMHO, who cares? why not just tell him "its a wiki, go edit it?"
<jpds> jussi: We did.
<jussi> oh. ok then :)
<jussi> I didnt read... was too much bla bla bla... :P
<charlie-tca> heh
<Pici> jussi: he wanted to have all the irc programs in Ubuntu change as well.
<jussi> dont they already point to irc.ubuntu.com?
<Pici> Yes.
<jussi> lol
<Pici> But thats confusing according to him, blah blah blah
<jussi> I think the guy just wanted someone to talk to...
<ubottu> In ubottu, erUSUL said: preinstalled is <reply>Looking for a system with ubuntu preinstalled ? → https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuPre-installed
<jussi> I like that one - any other thoughts?
<knome> s/ubuntu/Ubuntu/
<jussi> !preinstalled is <reply>Looking for a system with Ubuntu preinstalled? ? https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuPre-installed
<ubottu> I'll remember that, jussi
<jussi> !preinstalled > erusul
<niko> it's a game :)
<jussi> niko: ?
<niko> i find a little funny your > to erusul, that's all
<jussi> niko: it just lets them know its been actioned.
<niko> yes, i understand
<Tm_T> !preinstalled | jussi
<ubottu> jussi: Looking for a system with Ubuntu preinstalled? see: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuPre-installed
<Tm_T> baaaah
<Tm_T> you fixed it already
<jussi> lol
<Tm_T> !blame
<Tm_T> ):
<jussi> 1blame is <reply>Its Tm_T's fault!
<ikonia> hello topgun21
 * Pici goes back to work
<Tm_T> jussi: yes please
<topgun21> Is ubutu looking for irc operators?
<ikonia> not at the moment
<ikonia> seeing as your ban evading in ubuntu
<ikonia> that's not likley to be you
<ikonia> can you please leave #ubuntu while we resolve your ban
<topgun21> Why was I banned again?
<ikonia> because of your part message
<ikonia> and you joined as bigmouth - found you where forwarded here and changed your nick to get around the ban
<ikonia> so you knew exactly what you where doing
<ikonia> so please leave #ubuntu while we resolve this
<ikonia> !ops | ban list again
<ubottu> ban list again: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) -  elky, Madpilot, tritium, Nalioth, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, jpds, gnomefreak, bazhang, jussi, Flannel, ikonia, maco, h00k, IdleOne, or nhandler!
<ubottu> ikonia called the ops in #ubuntu-ops (ban list again)
<Pici> I just removed ~80 old excempts, I'll go through my bans later.
<knome> we've got kangaroo in #ubuntu-website :P
<Pici> knome: What now?
<knome> larting about the clickable irc links
<ikonia> not him again
<knome> haha
<knome> he's under control. :P
<delac> Can anyone help me with my ban-problem? It seems I have been banned from #ubuntu, although I dont think the ban is ment directly for me. Please?
<ikonia> delac: ok, lets take a look
<delac> ikonia: yes, please
<Pici> delac: You are using freenode's webchat, so you are forwarded to #ubuntu-proxy-users.  I just happened to clean out the exception list that we use for that, so you'll need to part that channel and rejoin #ubuntu and follow the directions that you are given in the -proxy-users channel.
<ikonia> Pici: ahh, pici, well spotted, thank you
<delac> ikonia: ok
<Pici> delac: If you want to avoid that in the future, please use a real IRC client.
<delac> ikonia: thanks
<knome> that taunted him ;]
<h00k> greetings
<nhandler> I just removed a few old forwards to ##fix_your_connection (they are no longer join spamming) as well as a bad ban on a gateway user
<h00k> I just removed a user for flooding middle-finger asciiart spams
<Myrtti> noted
<Myrtti> good job
<h00k> and commented as necessary on the tracker
<h00k> (from #ubuntu)
<Pici> :)
<h00k> turns out I didn't ban him, but isn't coming back to bite me
<Pici> h00k: What irc client do you use?
<h00k> Pici: irssi
<Pici> h00k: Are you using a particular plugin for operator duties?
<h00k> Pici: I am using auto bleh
<h00k> I just /arn
<Pici> h00k: okay, well, I can't really help with that :)
<h00k> Pici: I have the address that he had
<Pici> h00k: Well, you can just op up and do /mode +b *!*@whatever
<h00k> right
<Pici> I'm halfway paying attention, sorry
<h00k> it's okay, I have been doing the same
<h00k> there we go.
<h00k> !ping
<h00k> :(
<ubottu> pong
#ubuntu-ops 2010-04-21
<KB1JWQ> Pici: I can't rightly fathom that kind of lunacy.
<Pici> KB1JWQ: I can barely... but I don't know why he expected us to know how to fix it.
<KB1JWQ> Pici: He was hoping we had an automated "boot from this CD, run the 'fix my stupid crap' utility, that'll go through dpkg and verify the entire install.
<KB1JWQ> Technically couldn't he figure out what .deb provides it and force a reinstall of that package though?  Good luck getting the system to a state where that's doable though.
<ubottu> Typos_King called the ops in #ubuntu (Perlfection)
<genii> Bah. Is there some !medibuntuisoffline  yet? ;)
<Flannel> medibuntu is offline?
<IdleOne> Flannel: that is the word
<Flannel> permanently?
<IdleOne> I am pretty sure that autoremove doesn't mess up a system but just to be sure, did I just have that person uninstall over 50+ packages?
<IdleOne> Flannel: I doubt it
<h00k> Flannel: everyone is all zomg medibuntu is down! I haven't heard anything as to why or how long it's down for
<IdleOne> "over 50+" redundancy for redundancies
<h00k> You know, #ubuntu can be stressful
<h00k> I'm just throwin' that out there
<Myrtti> no kiddin'
<genii> Hm perhaps !medibuntu should temporarily point to https://bugs.launchpad.net/medibuntu/+bug/565810 where there are some alternate mirrors listed
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 565810 in medibuntu "packages.medibuntu.org not available" [High,Confirmed]
<jussi> ok... this doesnt read right to me... [07:46:48] <#ubuntu:tripelb> sudden urge for Chocolate mneptok
<bazhang> eww
<jussi> :P
<persia> jussi: You've never had an urge to dip mneptok in a vat of boiling oily liquid full of poisonous chemicals?
<jussi> persia: lolo
<mneptok> i'll withhold the Ron White chocolate reference.
<persia> It's a good day :)
<elky> h00k, you're only just noticing this now?
<elky> ikonia, aetr is our friend from yesterday, yeah?
<elky> rocket16 must be csaba or whoever it was playing the "you're offtopic" game
<bazhang> going to remove him
<rocket16> Hello respected friends,
<rocket16> We're having a serious issue of #ubuntu channel,
<rocket16> Two people, namely bazhang and billy2007, were discussing Offtopic things like "Bazhang how are you?" and "Billy2007 I am fine, how are you?", and when I requested them to stop, Bazhang (who is somehow a Operator) banned me,
<rocket16> I request the attention of the Operators on this matter.
<rocket16> Respected Operators, please consider the matter,
<genii> rocket16: An exchange of greetings is not offtopic. In fact the bot has even a greeting.
<rocket16> genii: Thanks, but continueing the greeting might be offtopic. And billy2007 was using words like "idiot" there, which might be a little disconcerting on such a nice official channel.
<genii> rocket16: Users who carry on extended conversations unrelated to the topic of the channel, etc would be considered offtopic. Their exchange had to do with a previous conversation regarding support of a webcam issue, and not offtopic. Calling someone and idiot perhaps is not nice but one use of it and no escalation does not necessarily fit the criteria of abuse or non-family-friendly language. Much worse is heard during an episode of The Simpsons for
<genii>  example which is considered a family show.
<mneptok> not to mention that bazhang warned billy2007 about such language, and billy2007 apologized.
<mneptok> and that user's behavior is not the issue here. yours is.
<mneptok> @login
<ubottu> The operation succeeded.
<rocket16> Respected Operators, I respect your decision, but the things like calling others as "idiots", and misusing someones Operator powers, are all these welcome in a support channel?
<mneptok> other users' behavior and the bhavior of operators is not the issue here. yours is.
 * mneptok really, really doesn't like repeating himself
<rocket16> But, did I do anything wrong? When one does wrong with other, the other has a right of self-defence, as stated in Law. Sorry mneptok if I disappointed you,
<mneptok> IRC networks are not courts of law.
<rocket16> Also, my behaviour wasn't anything, for which I was to be banned, :( Was it?
<mneptok> you warned other people repeatedly about being off-topic. US law (where many Freenode servers are hosted) has stringent protections for free speech. you seem to have no problem understanding speech is limited in #ubuntu. attacking other users and ops is no different. it's not "self-defense." it's "being needlessly hostile."
<rocket16> To the other Operators: Respected Friends, this is a serious issue. If people like bazhang go on banning people, the Ubuntu IRC will be a frightening experience to most people. Please consider my request,
<mneptok> we'll consider it.
<mneptok> will there be anything else? if not, we do not allow idling in this channel.
<rocket16> mneptok: Really, thanks for your help.
<rocket16> Ok, if you direct me to leave, I suppose I must. But please consider your decision, and whatever you say, I'll accept. But a request, that is being voiced by me, is for a common cause.
<rocket16> Thanks mneptok and genii, and others, for their attention and time.
<bazhang> mneptok, thanks for discussing with him
<mneptok> np np
<elky> Right, because it's not already frightening to have people willing to harass the ops. I know I'm frightened when people are willing to harass the police, you know, the people who can put them in jail.
<bazhang> this is the same fellow who claimed conversation in #ubuntu-offtopic was pollution, and tried to silence users there as well
<elky> He seems to be missing a sizable portion of logic.
<mneptok> RP64 needs a new drug dealer.
<genii> Heh
<genii> mneptok: What, no sprechen si deutsche?
<mneptok> "sie" :P
<genii> Damn, got me
<mneptok> und, ja, iche spreche. aber ...
<bazhang> http://pastebin.com/kXNabNi6 tried to PM him before removing, he just responded now
<elky> for the lulz no doubt.
<genii> Weird.
<bazhang> bot-sentry prevented him from responding I guess
<elky> bazhang, which is clearly why he eventually did reply, right?
<bazhang> elky, the response was after parting this channel
<elky> bazhang, that he PM'd you at all indicates he at least knew you PM'd him.
<bazhang> elky, ah right, I missed that sorry
<elky> Also, the lack of bot sentry the second time ;)
<bazhang> true :)
<jussi> Just had  a quick PM with theadmin about recomending linux mint.
<jussi> ok, my knowledge is really lacking. I hope this isnt a forkbomb...
<jussi> [09:20:39] <theadmin> frankie_: Just don't be afraid when you see something like id |sed "s/^[^(]*(\([^)]*\)).*/\1/"
<tsimpson> it's not, it's regex :)
<jussi> right :)
 * jussi slinks off somewhere else...
<tsimpson> matches something inside of parentheses
<genii> 3am, good night
<jussi> nini genii
<dholbach> good morning
<rocket16> Hello, as a regular user of Ubuntu IRC, I request the attention of Operators to ban Bazhang, from #ubuntu channel. Please consider the plea, and take measures.
<rocket16> Please consider the matter, for it is serious. As an impartial viewer, you'll probably see that what he's been doing, is no less than misusing #ubuntu-offtopic and #ubuntu channels. So, if you don't ban him immediately, a steady fall of Ubuntu users using the IRC is inevitable. For sake of this marvellous OS, (I am not requesting anyone, for people here aren't that great to be requested, what is evident from their previous activities) do something, pl
<rocket16> mneptok: Also, as for your kind information, in reply to "IRC is not Court-room", on rule of IRC, is the fact that one can't misuse it. People like bazhang and billy2007 get to the top, because of blind supporters, like many of the Operators, who even did not take a look at anything going on the main channel. And I am sorry to say, please stop favouring those ill people, for helping and supporting bad makes one bad as well.
<rocket16> Thanks and Bye.
<jpds> ....
<tsimpson> rocket16 is currently ban evading
<tsimpson> a ban on *!*@115.117.231.13 was set
<tsimpson> I guess I just volunteered to speak to him
<tsimpson> hello rocket16
<rocket16> Hello tsimpson,
<tsimpson> let me just get a log for the original ban
<rocket16> Sure,
<tsimpson> rocket16: ok, do you know why you were banned in the first place?
<tsimpson> bazhang: ping btw
<Flannel> rocket16: I removed you from #ubuntu because you were ban evading.  Having a conversation here doesn't affect your status there.
<rocket16> Yes, I know, I asked bazhang and billy2007 not to discuss offtopic, and also, billy2007 called me "idiot", for which I requested him not to use such language.
<tsimpson> rocket16: I'm looking at the log, I don't see where they were offtopic
<rocket16> tsimpson: They were simply using things like "Hello, how are you", and what I did, was just a formal offtopic alert,
<tsimpson> 2010-04-21T05:20:36 <billy2007> bazhang, you here?
<tsimpson> 2010-04-21T05:20:52 <bazhang> billy2007, hi
<tsimpson> 2010-04-21T05:21:15 <billy2007> bazhang, i was speaking to you the other day about my webcam i dont know if you remember
<tsimpson> I don't see that
<rocket16> Flannel: Sorry, I tried to close #ubuntu in my IRC, but it crashed.
<Flannel> rocket16: No worries, figured I'd just give you some assistance
<tsimpson> the next relevant message is from you: 2010-04-21T05:21:54 <rocket161> billy2007: bazhang: This is the Support Channel. Please don't make offtopic discussions here.
<rocket16> tsimpson: But I did nothing wrong, and the other day, I was warned when I just said "hello" to a person.
<rocket16> tsimpson: Yes, but wasn't that offtopic? Like saying "hi" and "hello" etc?
<tsimpson> but that is clearly a continuation of support afaiks
<rocket16> Flannel: Thanks
<jpds> ping / pong ... support.
<tsimpson> billy2007 was also wrong in somewhat provoking you, but that's a separate issue
<rocket16> tsimpson: Right,
<tsimpson> then, however, you became off-topic yourself
<rocket16> tsimpson: I agree, Billy2007 started the issue again,
<rocket16> tsimpson: But languages like "idiot", are they welcome in #ubuntu?
<tsimpson> no, but as I said, it's another issue we'll deal with
<rocket16> tsimpson: Oh, sorry for not getting it, I understood
<tsimpson> carrying on a conversation about how you think someone is off-topic is, itself, off-topic
<tsimpson> and you were asked to stop before being removed the first time
<tsimpson> you then rejoined and continued again
<tsimpson> and also threatened someone
<tsimpson> which is also not appropriate for #ubuntu
<rocket16> tsimpson: Yes, but however, I did nothing wrong, really. I just asked ubutto to send then an alert, and they simply removed.
<tsimpson> 2010-04-21T05:36:31 <rocket16> bazhang: Continue misusing your Operator status, and you'll get the result,
<rocket16> tsimpson: But why should he always kick people? That is not right, he did that multiple times, in a previous issue
<tsimpson> you were removed because you were asked to stop the discussion about who was/was not off-topic
<rocket16> tsimpson: The ubuntu offtopic channel, is made unfit because of people like bazhang there, who kick new users from there (after they protest against slangs used by AtomikSpark)
<tsimpson> which is an off-topic conversation
<tsimpson> let's deal with _this_ issue first
<rocket16> tsimpson: Oh, very sorry, an urgent issue here. Please excuse me for five minutes, :(
<rocket16> I am rejoining soon after
<tsimpson> you were asked to stop the discussion, and were removed for continuing. when you re-joined you still continued and said something which could be persevered as a threat
<tsimpson> after that, you were then banned
<persia> perceived
<tsimpson> 9am, still waiting for the caffeine to kick in :)
<rocket16> Hello
<rocket16> tsimpson: But in return, please consider what Blly2007 said, "idiot" and so,
<rocket16> tsimpson: If the rules are so strict, why shan't he be banned?
<tsimpson> rocket16: Billy2007 was warned while you wern't there
<rocket16> tsimpson: Also, you yourself said that the issues are not related
<rocket16> tsimpson: I see, my apologies,
<rocket16> tsimpson: I did not see that warning, but such a word is heinous here
<rocket16> tsimpson: Also, people like bazhang should not misuse their powers. Why did he kick me? Because Billy2007 asked him, isn't it?
<tsimpson> no, because you were off-topic
<rocket16> tsimpson: Such a person is unfit to be an Operator of such important a channel.
<rocket16> tsimpson: I did not continue the discussion, and just asked ubutto once. But Billy2007 started it again,
<tsimpson> after being removed, you di...
<rocket16> Sorry, I got disconnected.
<tsimpson> rocket16: after being removed, you did continue
<tsimpson> a remove is the 2nd form of warning you ignored
<tsimpson> you were asked to stop, you were removed, and finally banned after continueing
<rocket16> tsimpson: But why should any person have the right to kick any person without any reason? Also, please pay attention to what Billy2007 said, that is no less than a quarrel "Now say, how was I offtipoc"
<tsimpson> as I said, he was told to stop
<rocket16> I said nothing, when they were discussing about a topic-related issue. But Billy2007 started the offtopic discussion again
<rocket16> But he did not, he continued, to offend me with "idiot", and he was not kicked, but I was,
<tsimpson> you re-joined and continued, then posted a threat-like message
<rocket16> That is not a threat, for information. That was a simple thing, which meant "Stop misusing your powers, or the results won't be fine."
<tsimpson> no, I'm looking at the log now. you were removed, the first thing you did after re-joining was 2010-04-21T05:36:10 <rocket16> billy2007: Hey, last warning to you, watch your language.
<tsimpson> there was no message to you after you re-joined
<rocket16> Sure, I did, as a reply to "idiot"
<rocket16> But before it was, I could not get the chance of answering to "idiot"
<tsimpson> you shouldn't have responded to it at all
<rocket16> Might be, sorry
<rocket16> But that really offends anyone,
<tsimpson> which is why he was told to stop
<rocket16> So, that was a saying, asking him to stop, which he ignored, and continued to plead bazhang to ban me,
<tsimpson> I can assure you, you were not banned because someone ask for you to be
<rocket16> But did he stop? No, he kept on saying ill things to bazhang, which bazhang did.
<tsimpson> that's not how it works
<tsimpson> that you were banned and that someone asked for it are coincidental
<rocket16> My question is, will I ever be allowed to rejoin #ubuntu? Or else, I'll feel sorry, but no problem, I'll leave #ubuntu for ever.
<tsimpson> if you can agree to follow the rules, an keep in mind that discussing someone being off-topic is also being off-topic
<tsimpson> !guideliens
<tsimpson> !guidelines
<ubottu> The guidelines for using the Ubuntu channels can be found here: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines
<tsimpson> for reference ^
<rocket16> A misunderstanding between an user and operator, will always give the operator the greater hand, and so did get bazhang.
<rocket16> I see.
<tsimpson> that's why this channel exists, so we can discuss and come to a solution
<tsimpson> if you agree to the rules, and learn from this experience, you can certainly re-join #ubuntu
<rocket16> I see. I definitely agree to the terms,
<tsimpson> rocket16: ok, you are free to participate in #ubuntu and part this channel. thanks for coming here to discuss it
<rocket16> And I did too, but after what I saw, and how people like bazhang and billy2007 behave, (Especially bazhang, so he misuses his Operator powers, for which he is required to be removed from Operator, it is a responsibility, as said in the guidelines. But however, all of you people, do your tasks nicely, leaving bazhang, who keeps on using his privileges in a wrong way.
<rocket16> So, it is better for me to quit #ubuntu, but as an advice, please don't allow people like bazhang as Operators, for this will have a negative impact on the entire community.
<tsimpson> we'll keep your concerns in mind and deal with operators internally
<rocket16> So, I guess it is the time to leave #ubuntu, and permanently.
<tsimpson> that is up to you
<tsimpson> rocket16: if there is nothing else, please part this channel
<rocket16> I have decided to take away my name from #ubuntu, and so shall I. But as an admirer of this fabulous OS, please remember this occasion. Thank you tsimpson, for your help. I would have liked to stay in #ubuntu much longer, but because of bazhang, I am leaving. Bye, and thanks again.
<tsimpson> ok, thanks
<rocket16> tsimpson: Thank you,Iam doing this already. No need to ask em again and again.
<tsimpson> @mark rocket16 -ops conversation in reference to the ban on *!*@115.117.231.13
<ubottu> The operation succeeded.
<bazhang> whoa sorry to be away.
<bazhang> tsimpson, my apologies
<tsimpson> bazhang: don't worry about it, I think I got the message across
<ubottu> iceroot called the ops in #ubuntu (abou_7anash_009)
<jussi> !-mc44
<jussi> !-mc44-#ubuntu-offtopic
<ubottu> mc44-#ubuntu-offtopic has no aliases - added by LjL on 2008-02-05 23:21:33 - last edited by bazhang on 2010-03-21 11:09:36
<jussi> !forget mc44-#ubuntu-offtopic
<ubottu> I'll forget that, jussi
<jussi> I thought it was agreed that there were to be no vanity factoids.
<bazhang> there are still a few more around as well
<bazhang> !-lies-#ubuntu-offtopic
<jussi> lies!
<jussi> :D
<jussi> !lies
<ubottu> Mostly just statistics and mc44, but yeah.
<jussi> yeah, that one is different
<bazhang> also !pony
<jussi> pony is fine
<jussi> but ones that are !$name
<bazhang> okay
<Seeker`> hmmwut?
<Seeker`> so "mc44 is..." is wrong but "...and mc44" is fine?
<jussi> Seeker`: factoid that are there for the sole purpose of an individual, ie !mc44 are not correct.
<Seeker`> well, that !lies one seems fairly personalised
<bazhang> !seeker
<Seeker`> I just don't see what the objection to !mc44 is if you can have "personalised" ones, as long as they aren't !<name>
<Seeker`> jussi: ??
<tsimpson> anyway !lies should be !lies-#ubuntu-offtopic, same for !maybe
<jussi> !maybe
<ubottu> See !lies
<jussi> heh
<jussi> elky: when you wake up/look in take a peak at: http://www.linuxfordevices.com/c/a/News/HP-Compaq-AirLife-100-on-US-website/
<Seeker`> jussi: ?
<jussi> hrm?
<Seeker`> would something like "!superop is Oh no! A Super Op is about! watch out, it might be bazhang" be acceptable?
<Seeker`> jussi: ^
<bazhang> anyone see poutine in -ot?
<Seeker`> bazhang: spoken to him?
<bazhang> Seeker`, he was told before about 040
<bazhang> err o4o
<Seeker`> ah, you aren't an -offtopic op?
<bazhang> nope
<gord> i has an eye out now
<Seeker`> ditto
<elky> jussi, niiice, an absurd mouse pad though, but veeery nice
<jussi> Seeker`: not really. lemme think about it some
<elky> with android as the default OS? very interesting
<Seeker`> jussi: or to put it another way, would "!mc44 is <reply> Mostly just statistics and mc44, but yeah" be acceptable?
<elky> IMHO no.
<elky> i'd s/mc44/caek/ for !lies to be honest.
<elky> much funnier
<h00k> Pici: I don't know...what is going on
<txwikinger> morning
<jussi> morning txwikinger
<txwikinger> hi jussi
<funkyHat> I think mc44 is definitely funnier than caek
<jussi> s/mc44/politicians/ ?
<Pici> hrm.
<h00k> heh
<popey> @login
<ubottu> The operation succeeded.
<popey> @btlogin
 * genii scrapes the crud out of his eyes, makes some coffee, and tries to stay focused
<h00k> way to be.
<Pici> ikonia: I don't think you saw this yesterday, but I thought you'd get a kick out of it: http://paste.ubuntu.com/419524/
<ikonia> lets see
<ikonia> ha ha, where did that come from ?
<Pici> Someone in #ubuntu who wanted help fixing his system.
<ikonia> I'm secretly glad I did miss that
 * elky snorts ginger beer all over the place.
<elky> "Hi, I changed everything. Why doesn't my system work anymore?"
<Pici> Er, folks it may be best to bring Nece228 in here or talk to him in pm. -offtopic is getting a bit well.. offtopic.
<Pici> Plus we don't need every op thats around to pounce at once :)
<ikonia> I'm not watching so go for it
<genii> I'm still trying to wake up
<jussi> so, can someone explain to me why when you send an email to people and theywrite back using the spelling "Jussy" even though its correctly spelled right there in front of them?
<knome> jussi, because of Daviey, Pricey and elky
<knome> (and Popey)
<topyli> it's one of the perks of having a finnish name. the variations can be endless!
<elky> Whatever you say, knomey.
<knome> elky, ;]
<popey> pffft, some people still call me popeye
<Pici> hmph
<knome> popey, lol
<elky> ...the sailor man.
<jussi> hehe
<h00k> toot toot
<popey> I puke on boats.
<popey> not a good popeye
<knome> TMI
<jussi> This time it was Marianna from canonical, but it seems to happen quite often...
<knome> is puking on boats some kind of new hippie/anarchist trend?
<elky> knome, yes, his stomach is revolting against his act of being on a boat.
 * knome was imagining popey on a pier and puking all over the luxury boats
 * knome takes a quick nap
<elky> Yeah, it's terribly rude of him. How would he like it if those boats puked on him.
<popey> one did once. :(
<popey> diesel, all over me :(
<elky> :(
<gnomefreak> dont we have an op or 2 that maintains ubuntuforums
<Pici> gnomefreak: the channel or the forums themselves?
<gnomefreak> forums them selves
<Pici> Price-y, mac-o
 * txwikinger sends popey(e) some spinach
<gnomefreak> there are alot of forums channels so i figured i would start here
<gnomefreak> Pici: ah nevermind i found what i was looking for
<Pici> Okay!
<gnomefreak> tsimpson: are you one of ubottu maintainers?
<jpds> gnomefreak: Yes.
<gnomefreak> jpds: you too?
<jpds> Me, not so much.
<gnomefreak> !info galeon lucid
<ubottu> galeon (source: galeon): GNOME web browser for advanced users. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.0.7-1ubuntu4 (lucid), package size 530 kB, installed size 1480 kB
<gnomefreak> ^^^ outdated
<gnomefreak> we no longer have it
<persia> Just needs a cache update: this is likely a cronjob somewhere.
<jpds> Seriously Launchpad, make it easy to find why a package was deleted by default.
<jpds> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/galeon - no info
<persia> But it's secret :)
<jpds> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/lucid/+source/galeon - no info.
<persia> Dormant upstream, effort to maintain due to xulrunner (LP: #553049)
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 553049 in galeon "Remove galeon from archive" [High,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/553049
<persia> (from https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/galeon/+publishinghistory )
<jpds> Aha, le +publishinghistory.
<gnomefreak> upstream no longer maintaining it AFIK
<gord> oh wow. galeon still existed?
<Pici> aww.. dillo isn't published anymore either
<persia> lucid: now with fewer browsers :)
<gnomefreak> oh and kazehakase was also removed some time ago
<AcePreshaw> helo
<Pici> AcePreshaw: Hi, how can we help you today?
<AcePreshaw> can i be a op im ubnutu?
<AcePreshaw> or here
<ikonia> lets have a look at your history
<AcePreshaw> in
<Pici> AcePreshaw: We actually just finished our recruiting drive for new operators.  So, we probably will not be looking for any for a bit.  If we do, will will make an announcement on our mailing list: https://lists.ubuntu.com/mailman/listinfo/ubuntu-irc
<AcePreshaw> im not in it
<Pici> You can sign up, its open to anyone.
<AcePreshaw> can i be a op
<ikonia> you're not a good listener
<Pici> AcePreshaw: We are not currently looking for new operators.
<AcePreshaw> :(
<AcePreshaw> im too
<ubottu> AcePreshaw called the ops in #ubuntu-irc ()
<ikonia> why did you do that
<AcePreshaw> i want do look
<AcePreshaw> a
<ikonia> what ?
<ikonia> AcePreshaw: is there anything else you need for the operator team at this time ?
<AcePreshaw> im soz
<AcePreshaw> no soz
<ikonia> AcePreshaw: ok, well if you don't need anything more, could you please leave the channel as this channel has a no idle policy so that users with a problem can be helped
<AcePreshaw> ok bye
<ikonia> bye
<Mamarok> what does soz mean?
<Pici> 'sorry'
<Pici> I think...
<Mamarok> ah
<h00k> it's so clear now!
<knome> like what
<knome> is
<Pici> okay, now I'm really going afk
<knome> have fun
#ubuntu-ops 2010-04-22
<h00k> funkyHat: er.
<funkyHat> Was just about to kick him, I'll see if he says anything else...
<funkyHat> Are we being too nice?
<h00k> I don't know :/
<h00k> Sometimes it's hard to judge when it's okay to be nice, and when people need to go.
<persia> There's no such thing as "too  nice".  Just be firm about the rules whilst being nice.  Nothing is more effective than the moral equivalent of a lemon meringue wrapped around a good solid mace.
<genii> He seems to have quieted down now
<h00k> it's true, he has
<funkyHat> He did the last time I spoke to him too
<h00k> which is good
<funkyHat> What's the syntax for /at?
<funkyHat> /at user time I guess
<funkyHat> Finally got my ! o p s hilight to show up a different colour
<Pici> yay
<funkyHat> Was a problem with the theme I'm using
<elky> You know, it really brings home how young kids in -ot are when they come in to whine about being grounded.
<IdleOne> lol elky
 * elky feels oooooold
<IdleOne> at work today I had to ask a user to confirm his date of birth for me before I reset his password. GET THIS he was born in 1992!
<IdleOne> I have pants older then that :/
 * nhandler hides
 * persia gives nhandler several extra years to save face
<h00k> that is sad :(
<IdleOne> h00k: that I have such old pants?
<IdleOne> yes it is
<h00k> IdleOne: well, that too.
<tsimpson> just a quick note: on the BT, the ban logs highlight form should now accept regex input if you select the option
<tsimpson> this should let you highlight multiple terms with '(term1|term2|etc)', so you can see the lines from all people involved
<Pici> Will it color each term differently?
 * Pici hides
<Pici> but seriously, thanks! "_
<Pici> er, :)
<tsimpson> no, but it's something I'm thinking about doing :)
<tsimpson> I'll need to work on my css/javascript skills
<tsimpson> oh, and there's also a "Refresh" button in case you want to update the URL with the highlight term, as "Update" is disabled when you have JS on
<ubottu> FloodBot1 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (repeated abuse from aetr)
<h00k> Pici: go ahead...
<h00k> as in, you barely beat him
 * Pici leaves the operating to the professionals
 * Pici is tired
<h00k> *me
<h00k> Pici: d'w
<nhandler> tsimpson: Any chance of getting proper regex searching for the BT?
<IdleOne> Catch you all in a few hours. I need sleep :/
<h00k> is that enough to put a ban on bilalakhtar?
<h00k> I missed it
<h00k> in #ubuntu-offtopic, that is
<h00k> eh, need speels. Peace.
<h00k> sleeps, rather
<tsimpson> nhandler: maybe, but I want to see if I can make the BT suck less speed wise first
<ubot3> In ubot3, vivekraghuwanshi said: how it is possible
<dholbach> good morning
<ubottu> FloodBot1 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (repeated abuse from zebastian)
<ubottu> In #ubuntu-artwork, vish said: !publicyet is reply Everytime someone asks if the font has been released to the public yet or when it will be released , Mark Shuttleworth delays the release by 1 week!"
<tsimpson> something tells me it's going to be one of those days
<jussi> tsimpson: +1
<bazhang> cant get to the bantracker yet, was rocket16 unbanned?
<tsimpson> bazhang: yes he was
<bazhang> tsimpson, thanks much
<tsimpson> ubottu seems to have died, I'm restarting it
<ubottu> In ubottu, ChanServ said: [#xubuntu] This channel is officially logged at http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/
<Tm_T> :-P
<bazhang> arand, hi
<arand> ubottu seems to be having some problems...
<bazhang> yep
<tsimpson> ya, I know
<arand> Okay, just making sure it was known.
<IdleOne> Morning
<Pici> its RC day.
<Pici> If you hadn't noticed yet ;)
<bazhang> heh
<Tm_T> RC cars?
<bazhang> !isitout
<ubottu> nope. Lucid is due 29th April. More info closer to the date.
<ikonia> tsimpson: ping
<tsimpson> ikonia: pong
<ikonia> tsimpson: got 2 minutes for a quick chat about ubottu
<tsimpson> sure :)
<bazhang> sinistrad, how may we help you
<sinistrad> Hi there, I was offering a suggestion
<bazhang> sinistrad, the topic in +1 ?
<sinistrad> Yes. So you already know.  cool
<bazhang> yep. will be changed when it is released
<ikonia> tsimpson: I'll pm you to not interupt the channel
<tsimpson> ok
<sinistrad> ok, just offering
<bazhang> thanks
<sinistrad> thanks all
<jussi> ikonia: you could just ask in #ubuntu-bots-devel if it something all the bots team can see
<ikonia> but of course
 * genii sips
 * h00k begins coffee
 * IdleOne is on 2nd cup
<Pici> IdleOne: BETA       say $-: Please join #ubuntu+1 for Lucid/10.04 support/discussion.
<IdleOne> :P
<IdleOne> you and your irssi
<IdleOne> Please join #ubuntu+1 for Lucid/10.04 support/discussion.
<IdleOne> there done
<IdleOne> I didn't realize that auto-replace was case sensitive
<IdleOne> that changes my entire universe
 * genii sips and thinks about paradigm shifts
<IdleOne> genii: you think about the oddest things
<genii> IdleOne: My brain is wired strangely. Perhaps mutated by all the caffeine.
<IdleOne> genii: I think it is more a question of knotted wiring
<IdleOne> then again you may be right
 * h00k hands genii another mug
<genii> h00k: Now I have one for each hand! Thanks!
<IdleOne> hehe
<h00k> double-fisting, the only way to be a winner.
 * IdleOne gets genii and coffee hat
<IdleOne> s/and/a
<IdleOne> you know the ones where you can put in a can or mug of coffee in this case with tubes to drink from
<h00k> like a beer-hat, but for coffee
<IdleOne> yes!
<genii> Interesting
<h00k> http://www.thesharkguys.com/wp-content/uploads/2009/03/beerhat-772303.jpg
<h00k> http://euroross.blogspot.com/Beer%20Can%20Man%201.JPG
<h00k> It could be done!
<genii> And you can keep your temples warm in the winter
<h00k> dual-action!
<IdleOne> perhaps mentioning in the +1 topic to use torrent for RC download?
 * IdleOne is torrenting amd64 and i386 btw
<IdleOne> desktop versions
<ubottu> In ubottu, IdleOne said: pt is Por favor, use /join #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Para a comunidade local portuguêsa, /join #ubuntu-pt Obrigado.
<IdleOne> !pt
<ubottu> Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Para a comunidade local portuguêsa, #ubuntu-pt. Obrigado.
<IdleOne> hmm
<IdleOne> ok so how come my edit didn't take effect?
<Pici> IdleOne: What does @whoami report?
<IdleOne> @whoami
<ubottu> IdleOne
<IdleOne> she knows me :)
<Pici> uno momento
<IdleOne> Pici: or should I have doen is <reply> ?
<IdleOne> done*
<Pici> IdleOne: Yes, but it should have told you that pt already means something else.
<Pici> !ping
<ubottu> pong
<Pici> @login
<ubottu> The operation succeeded.
<IdleOne> @login
<ubottu> The operation succeeded.
<IdleOne> <IdleOne> pt is Por favor, use /join #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Para a comunidade local portuguêsa, /join #ubuntu-pt Obrigado.
<IdleOne> <ubottu> Your edit request has been forwarded to #ubuntu-ops.  Thank you for your attention to detail
<IdleOne> is what I got
<Pici> @login
<ubottu> The operation succeeded.
<IdleOne> Pici: uno momento, veni i se fue
 * persia vaguely grumbles about the movement to save electrons increasingly convincing folks to spell "oops" as "ops"
<h00k> Yeah, pici, it's the same! >.<
<Pici> augh
<Pici> IdleOne: thanks ;)
<IdleOne> for?
<IdleOne> or was that sarcasm ?
<Pici> IdleOne: Nope, just another voice about the ylmf thing
<Pici> maybe he'll stop asking now.  I hate to have to kick over something like this.
<IdleOne> ahh no problem
<h00k> I missed the original question
<IdleOne> we can link him to the forum but it is in chinese/japanese
<Pici> Hes spanish.. somehow  because their support is not in his language means that we support it.
 * Pici joins ##linux to watch
<h00k> Good idea.
 * genii sips and goes too
<IdleOne> he will get torn up in there :/
<Pici> I think my bad habits are rubbing off on y'all
<h00k> Pici: you're my hero!
<h00k> In my defense, it is another channel I've been meaning to idle in.
<Pici> Its scary
<IdleOne> I'm going to get I <3 Pici tattooed on me
<Pici> yikes
<IdleOne> hahaha
<IdleOne> I need to cannibalize a DVD burner from that box sitting in the corner
<genii> Weird. that ylmf homepage has an english section, however the link "Forum" from there goes to the chinese one
<h00k> IdleOne: if you have a spare laser from one, lemme know
<IdleOne> I wish I did
<h00k> I want to make a sweet LAZOR
<Pici> pew pew
<IdleOne> less QQ
<IdleOne> need the old man to leave the room so i can rip that box open lol
<h00k> just DOEET
<IdleOne> I will.
<IdleOne> I just received my new pc and was putting it together when I was about to take the dvd burner out to install into the new pc
<IdleOne> and he walked in :/
<h00k> SO
<IdleOne> Dad is funny bout his stuff
<IdleOne> even if it don't work
<IdleOne> he asked what I was doing with this box I am on and said "Keeping it!" He's like what do you need two computers for heh
<IdleOne> like anyone can have to many computers
<IdleOne> :P
<h00k> I may or may not have had an old Pentium in my trunk for about a year
<IdleOne> I have two old macs sitting on the desk next to me
<IdleOne> not sure what to do with them yet
<IdleOne> I know this computer will be a media server when I am done
<persia> It's possible to have too many computers.  You know you have too many when you find a dusty one at the bottom of a pile when cleaning out some area that needed cleaning out for far too long.
<Tm_T> persia: you have too many in use when you have to use pc speaker beep to locate it
<IdleOne> persia: that is like winning the lottery
<persia> Tm_T: If they are in use, they aren't too many.
<Tm_T> persia: depends on what kind of use, like, warming an apartment
 * persia has too many computers, but at least 9 of them are in organised stacks to be disposed of some day (as they are not only in the "too many" category, but also in the "mostly obsolete" category)
<Tm_T> ...I still use my Digital laptop at times
<persia> alpha?
<Tm_T> 486
<Tm_T> not perfect for watching videos but otherwise it's ok
<persia> Heh.  Maybe I just need to find a use for the old ones (but most of them are also large/noisy/hot/etc.)
<Tm_T> persia: noisy ones keeps animals away at night, hot ones keep you warm...
 * persia lives at a latitude where keeping warm is not usually an issue, and in an area with sufficient population density that animals don't fear computer noise.
<Tm_T> ...I saw snow raining today
<persia> Well, I have some extra heaters, if you want to pay shipping :)
<genii> Pici: From what I can tell they're basically going to try and foist him back to Ubuntu support
<Pici> genii: Thats not what it looks like to me.
<h00k> he's still floundering in there :/
<h00k> funkyHat: did he /msg you?
<funkyHat> Yes
<h00k> about spam for his channel?
<funkyHat> Yes
 * h00k facepalms
<funkyHat> Well done kgs!
<h00k> I really figured he could pick up the sarcasm
<h00k> he's back.
#ubuntu-ops 2010-04-23
<Jordan_U> There is a person whose nick is "rm-f`whoami`" in #ubuntu
 * MrPoopyPants tearfully begs for his ban to be removed in the offtopic channel
<persia> MrPoopyPants: I'm not an op in that channel, and can't look at why you are banned, but I suspect your nick may have influenced the decision.
<MrPoopyPants> :(
<nhandler> @login
<ubottu> The operation succeeded.
<nhandler> MenZa: You around?
<nhandler> MrPoopyPants: Why do you want to go back in -offtopic? It seems that while you were there, you spent your time insulting the OPs and the policies
<MrPoopyPants> because I lubs it there
<nhandler> MrPoopyPants: If you were to /msg ubottu !guidelines
<nhandler> err... MrPoopyPants: Have you read our IRC guidelines?
<nhandler> MrPoopyPants: And if you were to be unbanned, would you abide by our rules (regardless of whether or not you agree with them) as well as listen to our OPs ?
<MrPoopyPants> nhandler, sure I would!
<nhandler> MrPoopyPants: Do you realize what you did wrong in the first place to get banned?
<MrPoopyPants> nhandler, I don't remember it, but my guess was it was for being a smart ass.
<nhandler> MrPoopyPants: If you were in my shoes, would you unban yourself? Why?
<MrPoopyPants> if I were in your shoes I would unban just for the sake of unbanning someone.
<nhandler> MrPoopyPants: That really isn't a great reason. Our object is to keep the channels running smoothly. If users prevent this from happening by breaking the rules and not listening, bans are sometimes necessary
<MrPoopyPants> well, I wont break the rules or not listen, but im not a great debater.
<nhandler> Well, I am not an -offtopic OP, so I cannot unban you. You will have to wait until one shows up.
<MrPoopyPants> Oh wells.
<genii> @login
<ubottu> The operation succeeded.
<genii> Hm
<Pici> hmmm?
<genii> Pici: Was going to look in on our pooy-panted ban but they departed
<genii> Hm. why were multiple logins from same indonesian IP not flagged? ( lrc03 lrc04    etc)
<Pici> flagged for what?
<Pici> If you mean the multiple users from one ip message, I think that gets triggered at more than 3 or 4 clones.
<genii> Pici: Ah, OK
<IdleOne> should I install 64bit or 32bit?
<IdleOne> any reason why I would chose 64?
<IdleOne> major advantages ? I have 4gig of ram
<IdleOne> this isn't #ubuntu!
<IdleOne> lol
<genii> More coffee!
 * IdleOne has a soda but not strong enough it seems
 * tonyyarusso upped himself to 8 gigs of RAM <3
<MTecknology> Anyone wanna chat with maple1 in -offtopic?
<h00k> MTecknology: I'm there, also funkyHat
<MTecknology> h00k: I forgot you guys were ops in there
<h00k> MTecknology: :) no problem, but thank you
<funkyHat> [! ]ops isn't working properly as a hilight in irssi ⢁(
<funkyHat> Eventually I will get it working right!!!
<funkyHat> And stop complaining
<maple1> windows 7 for life!
<funkyHat> Eventually windows 7 will be old and outdated
<persia> Never!  Improvements in scheduled online updates will allow continued enablement of every possible feature, including safely bridging the 2038 line.
<h00k> maple1: If you do not have a reason to be here, please part.
<Seeker`> maple1: how can I help you?
<Seeker`> maple1: How can I help you?
<MTecknology> Seeker`: ban evasion in offtopic
<funkyHat> There wasn't a ban
<h00k> funkyHat: there was.
<funkyHat> Oh. Silly me
<Seeker`> maple1: you aren't being unbanned for at least 48 hours. Please come back then if you wish to discuss this.
<Seeker`> maple1: Please don't idle in here
<persia> Any #ubuntu-server ops about?  swearing in response to an !ohmy there, which irritates me.
<persia> Ah, left.  Nevermind.
<Pici> MTecknology: is there anything else we can help you with?
<MTecknology> Pici: nope, spaced on being in here
<h00k> Yeah, I was going to do that and then realized I couldn't op in here
<Pici> Just poke someone if you think that someone needs to be removed
<h00k> sounds alright to me
<nhandler> Yep. I'm usually around at this time, so just hilight me to get my attention
<nhandler> (or any other people with +o in here)
<h00k> Sounds good
<IdleOne> I need to learn the remove command
<nhandler> IdleOne: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/nhandler/OperatorGuide#Removing Users
<IdleOne> but I need to be oped to use /quote remove correct?
<nhandler> IdleOne: Yep
<Amaranth> IdleOne: You need a script
<Amaranth> chanserv.py for xchat, autobleh or some such thing for irssi
<IdleOne> I got chanserv.py
<Amaranth> IdleOne: In that case it's just /cs k user reason
<Amaranth> IdleOne: it'll op you, remove them, then deop
<Amaranth> you can leave the reason off
<IdleOne> /cs k kicks or removes?
<bazhang> yep
<bazhang> and the m option is = quiet
<Flannel> it stands for MMmmmmm, quit.
<Flannel> quiet, even.
<bazhang> wish I knew how to do the time expiring quiet though
<Flannel> the e is silent, in solidarity
<h00k> genii: do you think that is enough for a removal?
<genii> h00k: ?
<h00k> genii: oh, just ryan_ in #ubuntu again
<genii> Ah lemme look
<bazhang> yep
<bazhang> first comment was 'your mom is solaris'
<genii> heh
<persia> Has he gotten any help in #ubuntu?  Nobody in #ubuntu-powerpc knew the answer, and in #ubuntu-ports, I only redirected him back to #ubuntu-powerpc
<h00k> It doesn't appear so
<persia> Oh well.  I imagine he's getting bored and frustrated and irritating then :(
<h00k> but I warned him to keep it appropriate and within the guidelines
<genii> persia: He's using a dist + arch no one can assist with
<h00k> I understand, but still
<bazhang> 8 bit color? wonder if he is being genuine
<persia> 9.04/powerpc, right?
<persia> I think he just needs to be told the name of a tool that lets him fiddle bit depth like xrandr fiddles resolution.  Anything beyond that probably falls into bug territory.
<genii> Hm
<h00k> and I need sleep. Peace, all.
<Flannel> Do we have a plan for when to open up -release-party? (I think its too soon, but I imagine we'll start getting queries this weekend)
<elky> 72-48hrs beforehand is usually what we tell people
<persia> It seems to usually open about the time the first candidates get posted for release testing (typically "Tuesday" for some timezone or other)
<ubottu> theadmin called the ops in #ubuntu (mcbelme is either dumb or flooding intentionally)
<dholbach> good morning
<ubottu> gartral|P called the ops in #ubuntu+1 (ph8)
<eviljussi01> !search locked
<ubottu> Found: tor-gpg, adept-crash-fix, aptlock
<eviljussi01> !aptlock
<ubottu> If an APT front-end crashed and your database is locked, try this in a !terminal: « sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a »
<jussi01> anyone about?
<bazhang> yep
<jussi01> bazhang: you on lucid?
<bazhang> jussi01, not yet
<jussi01> ok, I think Ill have to go ask in #ubuntu+1. Seems empathy hasnt been updated to use port 8000 for irc, and it doesnt default to freenode....
<jussi01> just wanted someone to check that its isnt just me.
<jussi01> and yes... its true... Im trying out *cough* gnome *cough*
<bazhang> hah, I'm switching to kde4 for lucid
<persia> +1 is the right place.  Probably needs a bug.
<persia> quassel works fine on GNOME anyway.
<jussi01> yes, it does. Im on it :)
<jussi01> need to make some changes to my dark theme though
<Tm_T> brrrrh
<ikonia> ok - I think we need to note that alabd is actually using backtrack linux not ubuntu
<IdleOne> noted
 * gnomefreak never heard of backtrack
<gnomefreak> there is a crunchbag too?
<gnomefreak> s/crunchbag/crunchbang
<IdleOne> there is
<IdleOne> gnomefreak: #backtrack-linux and #crunchbang
<IdleOne> just so you know :)
<gnomefreak> IdleOne: thanks
<IdleOne> gnomefreak: yup, don't ask what the differences are. I don't know or care anymore heh
<gnomefreak> :)
<IdleOne> as far as I can tell there are 3 distros, .deb based, .rpm based and .icompileeverythingcuzi1337 based
<elky> oh gosh, is backtrack still around?
<ikonia> going well
<gnomefreak> i guess its old
<ikonia> for security stuff
<ikonia> no, it's solid
<ikonia> aimed at security, based on 8.04
<gnomefreak> oh
<ikonia> next release will be based around 10.04, they only do LTS versions so they can have stable tool sets, it's a worth while spin off, the focus is very much on security testing
<elky> similar to how gnewsense does, then. which is fair enough for a small dev team
<persia> Too hard to merge every six months, unless one makes almost no changes.
<IdleOne> ikonia: they have poor attitude in the irc channel and rtfm is a common type of answer
<persia> That said, I always have to wonder why these folks don't try to be flavours.
<elky> persia, nubuntu kind of tried.
<ikonia> IdleOne: it's not actually that poor, they make it clear it's a professional security distro for security professionals, if you have to ask how to use "ls" then you shouldn't be using it, they make no excuses for it
<ikonia> hence why panarchy got banned from the channel and forum within 5 days :)
<IdleOne> ikonia: point taken
<persia> Several have tried.  Some have succeeded.  ichthux, sabily, lubuntu, and liquid are the 4 I know that seem to be currently on-track.
<elky> ikonia, it took them 5 days because... they were not paying attention?
<ikonia> IdleOne: it may be harsh to new users, but they do make it clear well up front this is not a learning distro, it's a professional tool, for professionals
<ikonia> elky: they gave him a chance
<elky> IdleOne, not everyone has a duty to worship the ground newbies walk on like we kind of do.
<IdleOne> few days back we had a backtrack user in #ubuntu, clearly a newbie to linux and we helped him find his way to backtrack channel. I felt really bad for the person because I knew he was going to get eaten alive :/
<IdleOne> hopefully they didn't and suggested he use Ubuntu to learn
<gnomefreak> if it is built off Ubuntu it should be simular to fix/whatever...
<elky> gnomefreak, sure, but we have to draw a line somewhere
<gnomefreak> elky: true
<IdleOne> gnomefreak: yeah but like elky said they don't have to support noobs and we don't have to support them
<elky> we can't draw the line at "people who need to be told fifteen times how to ls", so we have to draw a line at "people who use mutated ubuntus"
<gnomefreak> that is true but something like that leaves noobs out of luck
<elky> The closest thing I can suggest is the user's nearest LUG channel, or, i hate to say it, ##linux
<IdleOne> there should be a "What distro should you use test"
<persia> Nah.  It would always have the same answer.
<persia> And then someone would claim it was rigged.
<IdleOne> and based of some skill questions suggest the top three distros
<elky> IdleOne, then you get the dunning-kruger effect kick in though.
<IdleOne> dunning-kruger?
<elky> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dunning–Kruger_effect
<Pici> I probably shouldn't say this in a logged channel, but if you don't mention that you're using strange-ubuntu-variant then we probably won't know, unless something seems really weird.
<IdleOne> Pici: that is true
<ikonia> gnomefreak: why would a "noob" need a professional security tool ?
<ikonia> gnomefreak: in that situation they should be using ubuntu to learn where support is aimed at them
<Pici> That said, I had *another* discussion with that fellow about YMFLOS yesterday.  Ended up having to kick him from #ubuntu
<ikonia> Pici: tons of little tell tale signs though
<Pici> I noted it on the bt
<elky> There needs to be a generic support channel full of people who don't care what you use. The problem is finding that channel.
<IdleOne> Pici: xplinux kept getting shunted back and forth from #ubuntu to ##linux :/
<gnomefreak> ikonia: true but people listen to thier friends and they dont have a clue
<Pici> elky: I thought that was ##linux
<ikonia> gnomefreak: then we give them a clue
<gnomefreak> :)
<elky> Pici, sure, but ##linux also has a heap of assholes in there too
<Pici> elky: yep
<IdleOne> +1
<IdleOne> reason why I don't idle in there
<elky> and it's that portion of the channel that a good generic support channel would lack
<elky> as with a lot of things quality, it's what you leave out that makes it.
<elky> so hence, ##linux *is* the best we've got for the catchall.
<IdleOne> elky: Dunning-kruger effect I do not suffer from it as I am perfect :)
<gnomefreak> the few times i have been in ##linux thier were not very helpful to users but i was only in there for a friend
<elky> It's just really not the best it could be.
 * Pici watches reading comprehension dwindle
<ikonia> hmmmm
<ikonia> ok - wise_crypt is getting annoying
<Pici> Sometimes I think that people just completely ignore what I'm saying.
<ikonia> they do
<ikonia> ( I could have said "what" then )
<persia> ikonia: ECONTEXT?
<Pici> !nickspam > Guest10172
<niko> ph8 seems to have client issue
<niko> in #ubuntu at least
<h00k> niko: I was just going to bring that up, yeah.
<niko> perhaps a forward to ##fix_your_connection ?
<Pici> You can forward them to ##fix_your_connection
<Pici> And send them a pm saying that you've done that and to join -ops when their connection issues are resolved.
<h00k> and how wouldI go about doing this?
<marienz> he's pretty hard to pm because he's flooding off almost immediately after connecting.
<marienz> a memo is easier.
<Tm_T> fax
<niko> h00k: /mode +b *!*@ip$##fix_your_connection
 * h00k writes a letter
<h00k> alrighty
<marienz> and for the memo see /msg memoserv help send
<niko> and he seems to have an account, so /msg memoserv help send
<Tm_T> also you can use a memoserv
 * Tm_T hides
<h00k> and done!
<h00k> cool.
<Pici> yay
 * Pici gives h00k a cookie
<ubottu> In ubottu, helo said: so... it is probably difficult to tell whether kde 4.x has brought in m
<h00k> oh really
<Pici> Its amazing how many people think that they don't need to install an OS inside of vbox for it to work.
<topyli> Pici, it might be the same group of people who complain about wine not working when they run it
<Tm_T> ...are they the same group that announce to make whole OS written in python?
 * persia mumbles about ways to make virtualisation work without an OS being available and complicated
<Daviey> persia: You are thining visualisation rather than  virtualisation
<ph8> hi h00k, around?
<Pici> ph8: If this is regarding your connection issues, I can remove that forward for you.
<ph8> please do, i don't suppose you know what happened? my bouncer is pretty stable usually
<Pici> You were joining then excess flooding.
<Pici> All set, you can join #ubuntu
<ph8> ah i've seen that before, must be in the way it issues channel joins
<ph8> i'll see if i can upgrade my version
<ph8> thanks Pici, there were a few others :o
<ph8> ##javascript, #html, #linuxhelp
<ph8> and #ubuntu+1
<Pici> ph8: I took care of #ubuntu+1 just now, you'll have to contact the operators of those other channels though.
<Pici> /msg chanserv access #channel list    should give them to you, look for people who have +o
<ph8> cheers Pici
<Pici> :)
<h00k> Pici: thanks
<Pici> h00k: nop
<genii> Troll alert, "vista" in #u
<genii> nvm, they parted
 * genii returns to working away from the computer
<erUSUL> can someone just silently remove vista from #ubuntu ?
<erUSUL> anyone*
 * erUSUL does not want to call ops. vista can take that as victory
<erUSUL> :)
<ikonia> lets see
<Tm_T> hi all
<h00k> greetings.
<genii> Hm. It occurs to me that the description in !wine is not actually quite right. Since it also runs on things like MacOS which is not GNU/Linux
<Tm_T> or Ubuntu, which is not GNU
 * Tm_T hides
<genii> Yup
<tsimpson> wine should work on anything POSIX
<Pici> cygwin is partially posix compliant...
<Tm_T> so also þe olde NT4 ?
<tsimpson> so, theoretically, you probably could run wine in windows with cygwin...
<jpds> ...
 * Pici thinks about installing cygwin in wine
<jpds> Can someone tell ubottu to stop stalking me?
<knome> jpds, she has a crush on you.
<maco> jpds: thats what you get for leading her on with all those flowers and chocolates!
<maco> and botsnacks :P
<jpds>  /ignore ubottu PRIVMSG
<knome> jpds, you can't do that for a fine lady
<ubottu> In ubottu, rocket16 said: This is an Autoreply set by Anirban Chatterjee:I am away, and my System is on for downloading Wesnoth. Please consider leaving your message, and I shall return in a short while to read.
<Tm_T> ...
<genii> Poor bot. Spurned by some and forwarded by others
<jpds> AlcoGirl, hmm.
<genii> Yes, I thought her part message was somewhat iffy
<h00k> can someone tell genii to stop drinking all of the coffee? we're having an emergency outage here, and it's really difficult to do anything without. Gimme my lifeblood back. kthx.
<Tm_T> hi llua
<llua> hi
<llua> was redirected here from ubuntu-offtopic
<genii> llua: The parting message you had set is inappropriate.
<ubottu> FloodBot1 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (repeated abuse from linuxguy2009)
<ubottu> sebsebseb called the ops in #ubuntu (brah trolling)
<ubottu> brah- called the ops in #ubuntu (sevsebseb trolling)
<jpds> Hmm.
 * nhandler is talking to brah-
<funkyHat> Not sure about the video that cassull just linked in -offtopic :/
<funkyHat> Is a spoof anti-child porn video. The content is clean but the subject is a bit too touchy imo :/
<Tm_T> llua: is there something we can help you with?
<nhandler> A small suggestion, if you set a ban forward to ##fix_your_connection, please join that channel so you can remove the ban. These issues usually do not last long, and it would help us avoid having those enteries just sticking around on ban lists
#ubuntu-ops 2010-04-24
<rww> Hola. ConcreteRose has been in and out of #ubuntu a couple of times over the last hour spouting gibberish. Might be worth keeping an eye out for him.
<elky> funkyHat, the content is touchy on more than just the "mocking kiddie prons" level. what they describe is being genuinely proposed in places. Here in .au for example
<IdleOne> funkyHat: child porn is not something to be joked about. imho
<IdleOne> clean content or not
<funkyHat> IdleOne: that wasn't the subject of the joke, but I agree
<elky> IdleOne, you need to watch the vid to understand
<IdleOne> link me in private please. we don't need it logged
<IdleOne> thank you
 * funkyHat facepalms
<txwikinger> nhandler: how do I get to be OP in ##fix_your_connection ?
<IdleOne> funkyHat: you should be face palming lol
 * funkyHat stabs putty repeatedly
<IdleOne> umm well the site/video itself is not bad in any way except for the filtering and blocking websites thing that I don't agree with
<IdleOne> I think we need more education and less policing
<IdleOne> just my 2.5 cents
<funkyHat> IdleOne: it's a spoof
<elky> IdleOne, ok, so in places where these blocking lists are being proposed, the response to criticism from the powerhungry pollies trying to set them up is "You are a supporter of kiddie prons"
<IdleOne> elky: well that is a stretch of logic
<IdleOne> heh
<IdleOne> but yeah of course anytime someone disagrees they are going to go to extremes
<funkyHat> Yeah, I think I should have said something at the time
<funkyHat> (and not pasted it all over the channel just now -_-)
<IdleOne> I don't think the Gov in Canada should of raised registration fees on motorcyles, that means I support biker gangs!
<funkyHat> irssi normally questions me if I accidentally paste a whole load of crap :(
<IdleOne> funkyHat: fail for rellying on app to save you :P
<funkyHat> IdleOne: I wasn't :( I don't normally use putty
<funkyHat> Accidentally highlighted and it has weird mouse button actions
<IdleOne> ehh it happens
<funkyHat> I've changed them now
<IdleOne> I did something similar with a convo from #ubuntu-women (not logged) to #ubuntu-women-project (logged) :(
<funkyHat> oops
<IdleOne> yeah
<IdleOne> ohh with sound the video makes more sense
<IdleOne> I understand the spoof now
<IdleOne> not sure about ConcreteRose and if they are a troll
<IdleOne> but I think so
<IdleOne> can someone keep an eye on ConcreteRose. I need to run out to the store
<txwikinger> IdleOne: I can.. but I am not an op in the channel
<elky> self solved
<IdleOne> ok they are gone but will probably be back
<IdleOne> be back soon
<txwikinger> :)
<nhandler> txwikinger: Become freenode staff ;)
<txwikinger> nhandler: :)
<txwikinger> ok one step after the other :)
<txwikinger> I don't need it anyway... the docu on freenode is false
<nhandler> ???
<txwikinger> nhandler: it says you can only ban-forward if you are op in the channel to be forwarded to
<nhandler> txwikinger: ##fix_your_connection has channel mode +F
<txwikinger> Ah
<txwikinger> how can you see that?
<nhandler> /mode ##fix_your_connection
<dhanesh> bazhang i was banned from #ubuntu why
<dhanesh> i want to discuss some problems
<IdleOne> could of waited more then 15 seconds
<nhandler> Yep
<txwikinger> not important enough :)
<IdleOne> banned for ban evading
<bazhang> actually for spoofing two other users and using some bot-like repeater script
<bazhang> Dr_Willis1 and greekphreak
<bazhang> magrath, dhanesh hi
<ubottu> In ubottu, ubergamer said: here is the im
<magrath> i was banned from ubuntu why
<bazhang> for spoofing two other users, and using some kind of repeat script
<IdleOne> ban evading also
<bazhang> then you ban evaded at least a couple of times magrath
<magrath> no no i didnt remember please retake me iam sorry
<bazhang> magrath, sure you did, there are logs of it
<magrath> because nobody is answering my question thats why
<bazhang> !coc | magrath read this please
<ubottu> magrath read this please: The Ubuntu Code of Conduct is a community etiquette document to which we ask all Ubuntu users to adhere, and can be found at http://www.ubuntu.com/community/conduct/ .  For information on how to electronically sign the CoC, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SigningCodeofConduct .
<bazhang> !guidelines | magrath read this too, please
<ubottu> magrath read this too, please: The guidelines for using the Ubuntu channels can be found here: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines
<magrath> oh i see
<bazhang> magrath, please read both of those links, in their entirety
<magrath> yes i read
<magrath> i know that please retake me
<bazhang> magrath, take your time, click the links and read them please
<magrath> iam sorry please
<bazhang> magrath, that's fine, we will wait for you to read them
<bazhang> ugh
<txwikinger> that sounded like my son :)
<IdleOne> guess we continue to ban until he figures out how to renew ip
<IdleOne> ?
<txwikinger> Don't give them ideas :)
<IdleOne> sowwy
 * IdleOne types /clear
<IdleOne> there it is gone :P
<txwikinger> what is gone? :p
<IdleOne> Pici: guess HE understood lol
<Pici> !ping
<ubottu> pong
<mneptok> IdleOne: did you just use "lol" in -ops?
 * mneptok sighs
<IdleOne> just now?
<mneptok> 20:27 <+IdleOne> Pici: guess HE understood lol
<IdleOne> oh yeah but I didn't use just lol
 * IdleOne curtails his use of lol 
<mneptok> IMO, using "lol" and "roflmao" and such in -ops is like farting in church
<mneptok> ;)
<IdleOne> funny!
<IdleOne> lots of times it's the preist himself
 * mneptok is teasing. well ... kinda.
<IdleOne>  priest
<pleia2> mneptok: lol
<pleia2> (just sayin')
<IdleOne> thank you pleia2
<IdleOne> U rock!
<IdleOne> hah
<IdleOne> see what I did there mneptok
<mneptok> hcilshitjf
<elky> exceptions permitted for mocking lollersk8z and roflcopters?
<mneptok> (holy crap i'm laughing so hard i totally just farted)
<elky> um ah, you swore
<IdleOne> that has to be just as bad as using lol
<IdleOne> actually twice
<IdleOne> heh
<IdleOne> hcilshitjf
<mneptok> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MQ7QmLd2eVg
<mneptok> my colleague an i try to work the "ITJF" acronym into slides at conferences :)
<mneptok> *and
<elky> if you have to try, then you're choosing the wrong topics :P
<elky> just pick a topic that lets you depict unruly users or something.
<mneptok> the trick is to incorporate it meaningfully into the actual topic
<mneptok> * Immediate drop-in replacement for MySQL
<mneptok> * Thread pools added in MariaDB 5.1
<mneptok> * Join selects supported in 5.2
<mneptok> * Free Software, GPLv2
<mneptok> ;)
<elky> I'm pretty sure I could get it in any of those topics.
<mneptok> look at the bullet points. ;)
<elky> ah, heh
<elky> you're going way too subtle
<mneptok> OK, off to bed, then flying tomorrow for 10 days in the Dominican Republic. i'll be (mostly) unavailable.
<mneptok> enjoy (ahem) release day
<mneptok> :/
<IdleOne> mneptok: have a good trip
<Tm_T> K'day
<elky> ooh, it looks like google fixed their apt repo. it doesn't take half a day to get headers anymore
<funkyHat> Giving google root access on my box is something I'm just not quite comfortable enough with
<Mamarok> root access? I don't think you give it root access by dowloading stuff...
<Mamarok> the traffic is in one direction only
<funkyHat> Mamarok: deb packages can run stuff as root during installation
<Mamarok> well, then only download the stuff and install offline
<persia> Rather, packages *do* run stuff as root during installtion.  It's not just "can"
<funkyHat> persia: no, it is *can*. dpkg runs as root, but packages can also provde preinst and postinst scripts if they need to
<persia> Mamarok: How does that help?  To give an extreme example, consider that I package a forkbomb, and you download forkbomb.deb, and then disconnect, and then install, and your system goes down.
<funkyHat> If they aren't there the package contents are just extracted to the filesystem
<persia> funkyHat: It's a very rare package that has no maintainer scripts these days, due to wide adoption of debhelper.
<persia> But yeah, there are exceptions.
<Mamarok> persia: well, don't use sources you don't trust then
<persia> Mamarok: I believe that was the original point :)
<funkyHat> Mamarok: which was the point I was making :)
<funkyHat> Am I right in thinking the deb for chrome that you download actually adds itself to your sources list too?
<funkyHat> I can understand the reason to do that from a usability perspective, but it still seems intrusive
<Mamarok> well, I would use the Chromium daily PPA instead, to start with, that gets you code from Launchpad only, and I hope the PPA maintainer knows what s/he is doing
<funkyHat> Yes that's what I use
<h00k> mornin'
<IdleOne> morning h00k
<marienz> Hi! a3li just spotted http:/ircanswers.com/, which is (at least partially) logging #ubuntu. Is this a service you opted in to?
<IdleOne> marienz: not that I know of
<marienz> IdleOne: that's what I thought. We'll probably be klining it in the near future.
<IdleOne> but #ubuntu is publicly logged so I don't see any harm
<IdleOne> marienz: might want to ask a IRCC member
<IdleOne> Pici: ^^^
<marienz> it's logging a little more than just #ubuntu, it's not obviously identifiable as a logbot, and I don't think it asked for permission in any of the channels it logs.
<IdleOne> freenode afaik is free to allow access to who/what it choses :)
<IdleOne> so I guess the final decision lies and you and Staff
<jussi> marienz: thanks for the heads up, we will have a look into it.
<IdleOne> s/and/on
<jussi> marienz: and, no, we havent opted into anything except our own and  irseek iirc.
<jussi> Mind, the very fact that those are public, makes it somewhat a moot point, as they could just pull from said pulic logs.
<marienz> sure, but I still would've liked them to ask for permission before putting that bot in here
<IdleOne> this channel was also logged?
<marienz> unless your guidelines mention other logbots are welcome (I didn't check)
<IdleOne> then it was surely not approved
<marienz> it was logging about 36 channels
<marienz> err, no, not #ubuntu-ops :)
 * marienz is confusing
<IdleOne> Well jussi is on the job now. I am sure he will get back to you with info asap
<marienz> I've klined the bot and emailed them, asking them to make it easier to identify as a logbot and to check if it's welcome in the channels it logs.
<IdleOne> marienz: take a look at nestea while you are here
<IdleOne> oh never mind
<jussi> marienz: if its is truly a l log bot, then we are op out of it.
<jussi> marienz: what was the bots name?
<marienz> jussi: emptyness47 [~emptyness@207-126-122-147.ip.openhosting.com] has quit [K-Lined]
<marienz> that resolves to the same ip address ircanswers.com resolves to
<jussi> marienz: ahh, excellent. thanks a lot.
<marienz> we'll try to keep it klined until it changes its nick to be easier identifiable and its owner confirms with channel ops that it's welcome
<jussi> marienz: ok. please let me know of any updates.
<marienz> will do
<marienz> jussi: #gentoo emailed them to get their content removed from the site, and that was responded to quickly. So if you want the existing content gone you could try that.
<marienz> (he hasn't gotten back to me yet, but I mailed them a while after they did)
<jussi> marienz: Ill talk about it with the rest of the irc council.
<marienz> we may end up requesting they do that for everything they've logged that isn't ok'd.
<jussi> marienz: yeah, that might be nice.
<ubottu> In ubottu, guntbert said: sudo is a command to run command-line ( see !cli ) programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information. For graphical applications see !gksu (Gnome, XFCE), or !kdesudo (KDE). If you're unable to execute commands with sudo see: http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/fixsudo
<guntbert> somehow I messed my editing proposal up
<IdleOne> guntbert: re-edit :)
<IdleOne> btw gksudo for GUI
<guntbert> I wanted to add one sentence to !sudo -(in this case really only sudo :-)) -- best to give it the complete factoid then?
<IdleOne> guntbert: sorry what?
<ubottu> In ubottu, guntbert said: sudo is <reply> sudo is a command to run command-line ( see !cli ) programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information. For graphical applications see !gksu (Gnome, XFCE), or !kdesudo (KDE). If you're unable to execute commands with sudo see: http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/fixsudo
<guntbert> IdleOne: see above please - what I suggest is addition of the sentence regarding fixsudo
<guntbert> sudo
<guntbert> !sudo
<ubottu> sudo is a command to run command-line ( see !cli ) programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information. For graphical applications see !gksu (Gnome, XFCE), or !kdesudo (KDE)
<IdleOne> guntbert: yes I see. it will have to be approved, not sure I can yet or how to
<guntbert> IdleOne: no reason to hurry :-) I only wanted to make sure my proposal is understandable
<IdleOne> it is
<guntbert> ok - see you :-)
<IdleOne> later
<topyli> IdleOne, bot stuff does not follow operator privileges, it's a separate thing
<topyli> we just discussed this with the council, it's a bit complicated :)
<IdleOne> topyli: thanks for the info :)
<topyli> maybe one day we'll learn to design things from the beginning so that they integrate well :)
<IdleOne> topyli: well the edit gets a +1 from me. well written and easy to understand
<IdleOne> I mean the link it leads to
<topyli> yeah
<IdleOne> topyli: good design from the start is something that would make us obsolete
<topyli> woohoo! design ftw
<jussi> nah, sorry, no way design wil ever replace topyli... or mneptok :P
<IdleOne> hehe
<IdleOne> ok, the rest of us non perfect beings
<topyli> that's a terrible, terrible thought
<IdleOne> what is?
<topyli> no rest for mneptok, no matter the design :(
<IdleOne> that we are not perfect or that you are?
<topyli> btw, nefarious is not taking pm very seriously. i have now unmuted him on -ot after a fair warning
<IdleOne> topyli: he will be calm for a few minutes until he says an opportunity to break rules again
<topyli> then it's time to remove. no more warnings
<IdleOne> I asked two times nicely to stop the drug talk
<IdleOne> topyli: can you see why Tarantulafudge can't join -offtopic
<topyli> @bansearch Tarantulafudge
<topyli> grr
<Tarantulafudge> grr?
<IdleOne> no bans found
<IdleOne> what client are you using?
<Tarantulafudge> Java Chat Applet @ java.freenode.net
<topyli> Tarantulafudge, that grr is not related to you :)
<IdleOne> you aren't getting any server notices ?
<Tarantulafudge> not a peep
<Tarantulafudge> though I can move in and out of other channels without problems
<IdleOne> so you issue /join #ubuntu-offtopic and nothing happens?
<Tarantulafudge> essentially
<IdleOne> got me dude/ette
<Tarantulafudge> strange
<IdleOne> you aren't banned from what i can see. try a different client perhaps
<Tarantulafudge> BRB
<Tarantulafudge> haha should have tried this first, thanks
<IdleOne> so it was client related?
<IdleOne> glad you figured it out.
<IdleOne> now if I can ask you not to idle here :)
<IdleOne> would be nice if ubottu returned the comment on a ban when doing @bansearch
<IdleOne> if there is one
<topyli> for the record, nefarious is not being nice to teh topyli in pm :(
 * h00k notes this
<IdleOne> topyli: figured as much
<topyli> he might appear here, i redirected
<IdleOne> that is why I mentioned the comment thing
<ubottu> IdleOne called the ops in #ubuntu+1 (needhelp)
<guntbert> ACKT1C seems to be ban evading in #ubuntu
<IdleOne> nick?
<IdleOne> same nick
<IdleOne> nm
<guntbert> IdleOne: ACKT1C   (banned by flannel, similar nick)
<guntbert> Wed Apr 14 06:58:52 *!*ackt1c@adsl-75-10-*.dsl.frs2ca.sbcglobal.net Flannel!~flannel@ubuntu/member/flannel
<h00k> guntbert: yes, we have te logs
<guntbert> h00k: ok - it was because IdleOne asked
<h00k> guntbert: It's alright :)
<guntbert> h00k: I'll be off - and thank you all for your effort and suport
<h00k> guntbert: thanks for letting us know
<IdleOne> thanks guntbert
<guntbert> h00k: IdleOne :)
<ubottu> In #ubuntu, gebUK__ said: ubottu, this document says that if the card is recognised in iwconfig
<IdleOne> marienz: [sheats] ~sheats@c-98-254-182-201.hsd1.fl.comcast.net in #ubuntu-irc
<marienz> IdleOne: that's an identified account. I don't think it is what you think it is, unless I missed something earlier.
<IdleOne> marienz:
<IdleOne> [16:12:57] <sheats> Hi!   I have a little project I've been working on: http://ircanswers.com/  I have been logging content in #ubuntu for a month or so http://ircanswers.com/ubuntu/ but just realized today that I need to get permission to do so first.
<IdleOne> [16:13:07] <sheats> Who can I contact to ask permission?
<marienz> ahh
<marienz> sorry, got two things mixed up
<IdleOne> no problem
<IdleOne> he seems to be trying to go the right route now
<jpds> @btlogin
<jpds> @login
<ubottu> The operation succeeded.
<jpds> @btlogin
<jpds> Stupid bot.
<jpds> ikonia: Brimstones aka baxxor in #ubuntu-devel is calling you "some dick".
<jpds> ikonia: ...and he's ban evaded by changing IP in #ubuntu.
#ubuntu-ops 2010-04-25
<IdleOne> h00k: now you have to ask fcuk112 to change his nick also. Only thing is we have allowed him to keep that nick up until today :/
<h00k> IdleOne: oh, we have? I wasn't aware
<IdleOne> h00k: I have seen that nick several times
<IdleOne> never seen any problems from them
<h00k> alrighty
<IdleOne> if you like I'll ask him?
<IdleOne> not fair to ask one and not the other
<ubottu> In ubottu, IdleOne said: !openshot is <reply> Openshot is an open-source, non-linear video editor for Linux. http://www.openshotvideo.com/ There is a PPA for easy installation https://launchpad.net/~jonoomph/+archive/openshot-edge
<IdleOne> whoops
<ubottu> In ubottu, IdleOne said: !openshot is Openshot is an open-source, non-linear video editor for Linux. http://www.openshotvideo.com/ There is a PPA for easy installation https://launchpad.net/~jonoomph/+archive/openshot-edge
<IdleOne> better
<IdleOne> must be a full moon
<IdleOne> :/
<Mamarok> IdleOne: no, still 3 days to go
<IdleOne> well the animals are starting to come out
<bazhang> semula is needhelp from +1 yesterday
<topyli> @bansearch Nefarious #ubuntu-offtopic
<topyli> good topyli
<bazhang> <Moose> I asked for operator access, and he gave it to me. anyone know about this? or just trolling
<IdleOne> what channel?
<bazhang> claims in #ubuntu
<bazhang> but judging from his later comments seems to be trolling
<IdleOne> yeah I doubt anybody gave +o
<IdleOne> you reading backlogs?
<bazhang> said it was two channels and he removed a bunch of trolls
<IdleOne> when was this?
<bazhang> when he said it? just now in #defocus
<IdleOne> hmm, it's BS
<IdleOne> who did he say gave him +o?
<IdleOne> heh I'm not voiced there
<bazhang> he didn't say, but the bantracker has no mention of him that I can see
<IdleOne> bazhang: I have asked this question probably a hundred times before but who owns/codes ubottu ?
<IdleOne> and can I share that info with users in #ubuntu?
<bazhang> IdleOne, collaboration I believe between t simpson jus si j pds though many contribute such as m4v
<bazhang> !bot
<ubottu> Hi! I'm ubottu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://ubottu.com/devel/wiki/Plugins
<IdleOne> ok so if a user wants to talk to the coders of ubottu where would I direct them?
<bazhang> #ubuntu-bots-devel ? or just #ubuntu-bots I forget
<IdleOne> thank you
<IdleOne> have a good day. see ya laters
<bazhang> bye
<jussi> !owner | IdleOne
<ubottu> IdleOne: This bot is owned by jussi01 and kindly hosted by mFabrik - http://mfabrik.com/ - Questions about ubottu should be asked in #ubuntu-bots
<gord> @btlogin
<funkyHat> Samuel-*AFK hasn't been banned in -offtopic as far as I can see
<funkyHat> A few times in #ubuntu though and a couple of times in #ubuntu+1
<LjL> hi
<gord> hello
<funkyHat> HeLjLo
<LjL> in -ot, laptop!n=skdfhgds@host86-162-110-203.range86-162.btcentralplus.com is banned, and according to popey saying "[16:26] <popey> ACTION notes laptop is Samuel-NotAFK", the current Samuel-NotAFK is ban evading
<gord> if this fellow does anything wrong i'll do something but i'd need a little more of an actual link between those two names, its a different host
<funkyHat> Would be cool if the bantracker showed more obviously which entries were bans and which were kicks
<h00k> I searched Samuel% and didn't see anything, but I didn't check hosts
<ikonia> err why are we pushing PPA's
<funkyHat> http://ubottu.com/bans.cgi?channel=&operator=&query=samuel&kicks=on&bans=on&oldbans=on&mutes=on&oldmutes=on&floodbots=on
<ikonia> oops
<gord> i can't get ubottu to respond to me today, is she a little under the weather?
<persia> !ping
<ubottu> pong
<persia> Nope.
<gord> that just means the ping module is working :P
<persia> Stuff that doesn't need to talk to LP seems quick.  Talking to LP seems slow.  Given traffic in #launchpad, I think this is an LP thing.
<nhandler> @login
<ubottu> The operation succeeded.
<nhandler> persia: Besides syncing the list of people able to login to ubottu, I'm not sure what else ubottu would use LP for.
<nhandler> Besides stuff like !info (which may or may not use LP)
<persia> nhandler: Gathering bug data.  Checking status with !info.
<nhandler> Ah yeah, bug data. Does it actually use LP for !info ?
<persia> I think so.  jpds was looking around at LP data when trying to add reason-for-package-removal notes.
<persia> Might use packages.ubuntu.com, but I'd hope not, as that's usually out-of-date
<jpds> persia: No, ubottu doesn't use my LP bug API stuff.
<jpds> The packages data comes from a local APT cache.
<persia> Oh.  I wonder why that's slow then, when the brain was so fast.
<jpds> The branch still has to be merged: https://code.launchpad.net/~jpds/ubuntu-bots/bugs-via-launchpad-api/+merge/17957
<jpds> It would  be awesome if it was on the main bot, but E_NO_ONE_CARES.
<persia> jussi: Hey.  I care!
<persia> tsimpson: ^^
<jpds> "This branch affects me too."
 * persia mumbles about a pending ubumirror merge needing review
<persia> No such button :(
<jpds> persia: I thought I merged that.
 * elky kinda thought it used LP for the bug stuff
<h00k> @login
<ubottu> The operation succeeded.
<h00k> @btlogin
<jpds> elky: It does, but it scrapes https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/566579/+text instead of using the API.
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 566579 in launchpad-registry "Mirror prober should only probe for supported releases" [Low,Fix committed]
<elky> jpds, eww.
<elky> jpds, though i'm suspecting that's due to timeframe
<jpds> Yeah, probably.
<elky> pretty sure the bug stuff appeared well before there was much api stuff
<elky> i could be wrong though
<gord> yeah, but the launchpad API is just REST so its not all that much different, just more stable
<elky> in that it doesn't require the whole shebang to be rendered out, yeah.
<persia> Bot bug support preceeded LP API by ages and ages.  Doesn't mean it's not worth fixing now, for performance :)
<elky> the bot could use every bit of speedup it can get honestly
<jpds> That's true for everything in my universe.
<elky> hehe
<jpds> The bug I linked above being a prefect example of "Eeek, LP FAIL."
<jussi> @now utc
<ubottu> Current time in Etc/UTC: April 25 2010, 16:53:18
<ubottu> xangua called the ops in #ubuntu (kerospipa__)
<ubottu> wolter called the ops in #ubuntu (dalton)
<ubottu> hmw called the ops in #ubuntu (dalton)
<ikonia> maco: I try
<jussi> REMINDER: Ubuntu IRCC Meeting now in #ubuntu-meeting
<persia> Did the time change?  I think I remember it being an hour later previously (as in, I'd wake up to it, rather than seeing it before going to bed)
<Pici> blame daylight savings stuff
<jussi> also, it alternates times and days every 2 weeks
<persia> Y'all should tell your governments to stop making you change clocks :p
 * persia cheers mneptok for having found a sane haven
<jussi> lol
<persia> Looking at the agenda, I think it's more the alternation than the DST: the DST just pushed the earlier meeting to the very end of my day, whereas the late meeting used to be at the very beginning of my day.
<h00k> FYI, watch out for a cuberts in #ubuntu for flooding/trolling
<gnomefreak> what are we doing with ~ubuntu-irc?
<Pici> Temporarily we're going to close it and then decide later what *exactly* we want to do.
<gnomefreak> :( ok so i have to find 2 channels to add
<gnomefreak> but works for me
<Pici> gnomefreak: er.. we're talking about the lp team, not the channel
<gnomefreak> oh
<gnomefreak> good thansk
<gnomefreak> thanks
<Pici> But it doesn't hurt to be in the channel :)
<gnomefreak> its win 9
<gnomefreak> still not sure what it is used for. lots of list posts but not 1 said we are going to do *
<Pici> Its where people come and ask questions about our irc presnse, some international channels use it as a moderation space for channel disputes.  People go there to ask for member cloaks....
<gnomefreak> ah ok
<guntbert> hi, yesterday I suggested an addition to !sudo - are there questions remaining?
<Pici> Okay, I'm supposed to be writing a research paper... so.. I'll be off now.
<gnomefreak> Pici: have fun ;)\
<Pici> 13:21:36 <ubottu> In ubottu, guntbert said: sudo is <reply> sudo is a command to run command-line ( see !cli ) programs with  superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information. For  graphical applications see !gksu (Gnome, XFCE), or !kdesudo (KDE). If you're unable to execute commands with  sudo see: http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/fixsudo
<Pici> gnomefreak: thanks... could you or someone else look at guntbert's factoid? :)
<gnomefreak> looking
 * ikonia wakes
<gnomefreak> one thing bothers me about it but right now im trying to figure out if it is me
<gnomefreak> sudo is a command to run command-line ( see !cli )
<guntbert> gnomefreak: the external link?
<gnomefreak> ^^^
<guntbert> gnomefreak: I didn't change that part - I only suggest adding the last sentence
<gnomefreak> its missing something like sudo is a command that gives you super user powers ?
<guntbert> gnomefreak: not if you read beyoond the parentheses
<guntbert> maybe a bit of shuffling needed :-)
<gnomefreak> the part i mean is "sudo is a command to run command-line
<gnomefreak> "\
<guntbert> sudo is a command to run command-line programs with  superuser privileges ("root") (also see !cli ) . Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information. For  graphical applications see !gksu (Gnome, XFCE), or !kdesudo (KDE). If you're unable to execute commands with  sudo see: http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/fixsudo
<guntbert> is that better?
<gnomefreak> s/command to run to run command-line/in a terminal
<gnomefreak> ok im good with it. ikonia you have anything about it?
<gnomefreak> @login
<ubottu> The operation succeeded.
<gnomefreak> ubottu: thanks
<ubottu> You're welcome! But keep in mind I'm just a bot ;-)
<gnomefreak> !sudo
<ubottu> sudo is a command to run command-line ( see !cli ) programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information. For graphical applications see !gksu (Gnome, XFCE), or !kdesudo (KDE)
<guntbert> not quite :)
<gnomefreak> so the only change for most part is after gksu
 * gnomefreak will change it just give me a minute or 2
<guntbert> gnomefreak: right - that was my part :-)
<gnomefreak> !sudo
<ubottu> sudo is a command to run command-line programswith  superuser privileges ("root") (also see !cli ) . Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information. For  graphical applications see !gksu (Gnome, XFCE), or !kdesudo (KDE). If you're unable to execute commands with  sudo see: http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/fixsudo
<gnomefreak> good?
<gnomefreak> crap
<gnomefreak> !no sudo is <reply> sudo is a command to run command-line programs with  superuser privileges ("root") (also see !cli ) . Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information. For  graphical applications see !gksu (Gnome, XFCE), or !kdesudo (KDE). If you're unable to execute commands with  sudo see: http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/fixsudo
<ubottu> I'll remember that gnomefreak
 * gnomefreak really need to learn how to fix it instead of re doing it all
<gnomefreak> ill be back in a few
 * persia notes that `sudo xterm &` works just fine, and that the fancy GUI sudos are mostly interesting when run by scripts.
<guntbert> gnomefreak: good - thx  (only very picky persons would point out that extra blanks between with   and superuser  that I mistakenly created) :-))
<gnomefreak> guntbert: its ok i dont think it will be an issue. i can fix it but it would be after i do email
<gnomefreak> !info openbravo karmic
<ubottu> Package openbravo does not exist in karmic
<guntbert> gnomefreak: its ok with me - thx for the support - have a nice time
<gnomefreak> !info openbravo lucid
<ubottu> Package openbravo does not exist in lucid
<gnomefreak> guntbert: np thanks for the ideas on it
<guntbert> bye
<gnomefreak> by
<tsimpson> jpds: the LP API stuff will be merged soon after lucid comes out
<topyli> !chat
<ubottu> The Instant Messenger Client Pidgin (formerly Gaim) (http://help.ubuntu.com/community/Pidgin) supports MSN, XMPP (Jabber, GTalk and variants), AIM, Gadu-Gadu, Novell Groupwise, ICQ, YIM, IRC and others. See also !Kopete
<topyli> a bit out of date :)
<topyli> !pidgin
<ubottu> The Instant Messenger Client Pidgin (formerly Gaim) (http://help.ubuntu.com/community/Pidgin) supports MSN, XMPP (Jabber, GTalk and variants), AIM, Gadu-Gadu, Novell Groupwise, ICQ, YIM, IRC and others. See also !Kopete
<topyli> !empathy
<ubottu> Empathy is the default instant messaging and video client for GNOME. Since Karmic, it has been the default client in Ubuntu (replacing Pidgin).
<topyli> !no empathy is <reply> Empathy is the default instant messaging and video client for GNOME. Since Karmic, it has been the default client in Ubuntu, replacing !pidgin
<ubottu> In #ubuntu-ops, topyli said: !no empathy is <reply> Empathy is the default instant messaging and video client for GNOME. Since Karmic, it has been the default client in Ubuntu, replacing !pidgin
<topyli> oh i has no powah
<topyli> !no chat is <alias> empathy
<ubottu> In #ubuntu-ops, topyli said: !no chat is <alias> empathy
<ikonia> !no empathy is <reply> Empathy is the default instant messaging and video client for GNOME. Since Karmic, it has been the default client in Ubuntu, replacing !pidgin
<ubottu> I'll remember that ikonia
<ikonia> !no chat is <alias> empathy
<ubottu> You are editing an alias. Please repeat the edit command within the next 10 seconds to confirm
<ikonia> !no chat is <alias> empathy
<ikonia> there you go
<topyli> thanks, we're up to date now :)
#ubuntu-ops 2011-04-18
<rww> oh lord. someone switched from Debian to Ubuntu by editing sources.list.
<rww> and, of course, is arguing that it usually works fine. even though it doesn't boot. hrm.
<Flannel> rww: I drive with my eyes closed.  It usually works fine!
<rww> Can someone who's been idling in #debian check and see if quuxman's been asking support questions in there?
<gnomefreak> thanks for bringing ubot2 back in #mozillateam
<ubottu> In ubottu, DJones said: Gnome 3 is not currently supported on Ubuntu. A PPA is available at https://launchpad.net/~gnome3-team/+archive/gnome3 but these packages are _experimental_, _unstable_ and may break your system.
<Tm_T> hmm, that would need some wikipage that explains what GNOME 3 is, I think
<Pici> augh
<Pici> abrotmann = LarsTorBen
<bazhang> is that the guy who keeps asking the same thing over and over? also was Benlarstor iirc
<Pici> Yes
<knome> what is his question anyway? has anybody given him an answer? is if offtopic?
<Pici> knome: It varies.  Its either whether he should use 10.04 or 10.10 or 11.04, or something about his 5400rpm harddrive.
<knome> right
<bazhang> apparently saying please is rude
<jussi> oh yes, of course bazhang - I thought just being an op was rude? :P
<jussi> </sarcasm> :P
<bazhang> jussi, hehe yeah
<bazhang> sensing trollery
<Pici> bazhang: Oh look, thats abrotmann, LarsTorBen too.
<bazhang> Pici, I need halp
<bazhang> ginbuntu is really pushing the limits today
<Pici> yep.
 * IdleOne requests that bazhang be given op access in -offtopic
 * Pici too
<bazhang> IdleOne, good thing I dont have it
<IdleOne> again I ask. How is that a good thing?
<bazhang> for my sanity's sake that is
<IdleOne> ah
<IdleOne> should kick him when he gets to 1 minute
<bazhang> that answer was wrong on several levels
<Pici> should I upgrade that to a ban?
<bazhang> dont ask me
<IdleOne> I would
<IdleOne> seemed it was on purpose with him saying 0 minutes
<bazhang> he's been prodding me for awhile so I'm far from objective
<Pici> forwarding here.
<IdleOne> like he was daring someone
<bazhang> the warez talk, the nsfw link and then googleit/cursing
<bazhang> wow I thought he quit. missed the kick
<IdleOne> he got kicked,rejoined and quit
<bazhang> yep, re-read it and saw. lightning fast reflexes!
<bazhang> * [Gurkeee] (~quassel@p57906F1D.dip.t-dialin.net): Gurke
<bazhang> appears to be the larstorben fellow
<Gurkeee> hello i want complain me
<Gurkeee> bazhang pms all the timee!
<bazhang> Gurkeee, hi
<Gurkeee> and tells me lies
<IdleOne> what lies?
<Gurkeee> he says that i have got many accounts
<Gurkeee> but here is a living flat
<Gurkeee> so we have got the same ips, not same persons
<IdleOne> ok, and?
<Gurkeee> i dont like this please abusee
 * IdleOne abusees bazhang 
<bazhang> it was a single PM for the record
<Pici> odd.
<bazhang> and its the same exact IP, he claims its a shared router
<hypatia> they both just happen to be trolling irc from the same house? hmmm.
<IdleOne> and the entire household troll?
<IdleOne> trolls*
<charlie-tca> shared router = shared computer too?
<bazhang> he said he knows them
<bazhang> half a dozen nicks at at last count
<bazhang> - at
<bazhang> IdleOne, lets let pici or topyli handle this now
<IdleOne> I am fine with them handling it.
<bazhang> heh
<IdleOne> Guest38617: How can we help you?
<Guest38617> none
<Guest38617> didnt know to be here
<ikonia> ubot2 still joins #ubuntu-irc-helpers
<Pici> good for it
<ikonia> maybe stop it doing that as it's a dead channel ?
<Pici> Probably a good idea
<jussi> jpds: you may wat to remove it?
<Pici> meh
<Pici> Its also Passover.
<rww> Pici: "bisex" is a gender?
<charlie-tca> bisexual?
<LjL> rww: don't tell me you've been checking "male" in all of those forms...
<charlie-tca> I don't think it is a gender, is it?
 * Pici shrugs
<rww> LjL: I'm starting to leave them unchecked. It amuses me.
<rww> charlie-tca: no, it's a sexual orientation. I'm just annoying Pici :P
<charlie-tca> heh, is it working?
<Pici> No, but only because I'm not paying that much attention to IRC right now.
<rww> Flannel: you speak German, right?
<rww> Can I get a translation of anna's last message in #ubuntu? Google Translate thinks it's... problematic.
<Flannel> rww: It's lude, yes.
<LjL> rww: i won't translate that... just ban :P
<rww> LjL: yeah, I expect they'll be exiting shortly
<LjL> sorry rww, evidently it really meant "good luck". my bad.
 * LjL rolls eyes
<LjL> rww: Proxypoke said he speaks german and what she said really doesn't mean "good luck", and she replied asking him where he came from, somewhere in burkina fasu...
 * rww yawns, goes back to work
<rww> have fun :3
<rww> Gurkeee from earlier today in here appears to be in #ubuntu-offtopic as Guest17380
<rww> They are, unsurprisingly, not being normal.
<IdleOne> ginbuntu is ban evading in -ot
<rww> ban ID?
<IdleOne> 39248
<IdleOne> he is supposed to be forwarded here
<IdleOne> ban was set earlier by Pici
<rww> (Dear BT developers: I love you for making BT usable in w3m.)
<rww> IdleOne: fixed. I'm multitasking though, so I won't be able to progress their ban if they end up here.
<IdleOne> they are still in the channel
<rww> I'm aware.
<IdleOne> ok
<IdleOne> !language > lolmatic
#ubuntu-ops 2011-04-19
<ubottu> FloodBot1 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (repeated abuse from gueriLLaPunK)
<rww> gueriLLaPunK [~bewbs@guerilla.punk.loves.bananas.and.being.inside.ur.seriesoftub.es]
<rww> I suspect that might not be entirely appropriate.
<rww> Right now I can't wait for Natty to come out.
<rww> No more people trying to upgrade to development releases, and #ubuntu+1 goes away for a bit.
<tonyyarusso> rww: What makes you think Natty release will mean nobody trying to upgrade to a development release?  ;)
<tonyyarusso> Bad rww.
<rww> You say "bad", I say "proactively improving #ubuntu+1 and #ubuntu-offtopic"
<rww> The obvious next step after "Every time you get rid of a troll, two newer annoying ones appear." is that if I bring back all the old ones, #ubuntu-offtopic will improve!
<tonyyarusso> uh, sure...
<rww> tonyyarusso: You know you believe that #ubuntu-offtopic used to be better :(
<tonyyarusso> Yeah, but earlier than their first appearance :)
<rww> Under my leadership, our country will return to a freer time! A happier time! When people could be people and people could get kicked for no reason and everybody laughed and then got stabbed by __mikem using CTCP ACTION.
<rww> Back when I used to complain all the ti... never mind.
<rww> tonyyarusso: If I open #u-r-p party early and don't tell anyone, will it make you sad and/or amused?
<tonyyarusso> haha
<tonyyarusso> There isn't really an "early", since it's never had a defined open date.
<rww> let's go for it, then.
<tonyyarusso> k
<rww> tonyyarusso: has MLOCK set, by the look of it
<rww> silly technology, breaking my amusement :[
<tonyyarusso> What were you planning to amuse yourself with?
<rww> /mode #ubuntu-release-party -if :[
<tonyyarusso> ah, right
<bazhang> XXX-Ongi  back for more
<rww> I still haven't gotten the hang of floodbot webchat bans :(
<bazhang> dejan_ is back, not in #ubuntu (yet)
<rww> Did they get re-banned from #ubuntu, or is that just a heads up?
<bazhang> thought he was banned. he's in #freenode currently
<Tm_T> was, but unless he's rebanned...
<Tm_T> nice behaviour, btw
<rww> IdleOne unbanned him on 2011-04-13
<rww> full moon was yesterday
 * rww watches rana pwn #ubuntu-offtopic, giggles
<rww> oh lawd, they correctly parsed !o4o too. I like this one.
<rana> Hello. I have been banned from #ubuntu-offtopic for trolling. I was not trolling
<bazhang> rana, hi
<rana> Hello bazhang
<bazhang> rana, please have a read of the guidelines and the code of conduct
<bazhang> !guidelines | rana
<ubottu> rana: The guidelines for using the Ubuntu channels can be found here: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines
<bazhang> !codeofconduct | rana
<ubottu> rana: The Ubuntu Code of Conduct is a community etiquette document to which we ask all Ubuntu users to adhere, and can be found at http://www.ubuntu.com/community/conduct/ .  For information on how to electronically sign the CoC, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SigningCodeofConduct .
<rana> I was banned for trolling. I was not trolling. How do I appeal after reading your rules?
<bazhang> rana, please take a moment to read them in their entirety
<bazhang> LarsTorBen (et al ) is back
<rana> Alright bazhang I have read them in their entirety
<bazhang> rana, and you know why you were banned?
<rana> I have omitted the sections about being an op and networking from my reading, they do not apply to me.
<rana> bazhang Other users were irritated by my behavior. They had a personal problem with my behavior. I was warned by moderator rww briefly.
<bazhang> rana, in fact were you not asked to stop by many users?
<rana> bazhang What I was doing was also construed as trolling. In reality, I was not. I understand that what I was doing could be construed as trolling, because of the relative nature of the rules.
<bazhang> rana, could you answer my question please?
<rana> bazhang Several users expressed their dislike toward me. Only one user, yourself, directly asked me stop, if my memory serves.
<rana> bazhang One person, rww, implied that I should stop. He was the one who banned me
<bazhang> rana, so the reason for your ban was what?
<rana> bazhang I was banned because several users in the channel disliked me. They expressed their dislike toward me, which I for the most part ignored.
<rana> bazhang I was also given several copies of the rules to read, which I also ignored.
<rana> *several copies of the link
<bazhang> rana, did the rules say anything about that? ie, in respect to your behavior in the channel?
<rana> bazhang This general dislike for me, coupled with a poor use of grammar, resulted in my ban from the channel
<rana> bazhang The rules state that I should respect others. Would you like me to quote directly?
<bazhang> rana, well, that hardly seems a faithful rendering of how events unfolded, to put it generously
<rana> bazhang I continued to input into the discussion, despite being shunned by most present.
<bazhang> rana, you admitted you were actively trying to stir things up by your behavior
<rana> bazhang I do not know what "stir things up" means
<rana> bazhang I recall saying that I was "clearly trying to cause trouble"
<rana> bazhang This remark was not made in seriousness.
<rana> bazhang I was not trying to cause trouble.
<bazhang> rana, just  a moment please
<Tm_T> rana: do you prefer discussing with bazhang or someone who wasn't involved on the discussions in offtopic, like me?
<rana> Either is fine for me.
<Tm_T> ok, I'll give my view on this then too (:
<rana> Thank you.
<rana> I admit that my ban was just. I was told to desist by a user named rww.
<Tm_T> for what I have seen, you have kept intentionally borderlining and crossing the line for some time now
<rana> Borderlining? Can you clarify?
<rana> I think I understand
<rana> Initially, when entering the board, I was completely new, having only used IRC once before
<rana> After several times being requested to correct the poor grammar of my messages, I did.
<rana> My messages were especially correct, grammatically.
<Tm_T> that's not the issue
<Tm_T> well, not the biggest issue anyway
<rana> What is the biggest issue, we should get to that first.
<rana> I was under the impression I was banned for "trolling".
<rana> I was accused of this several times, but I was not trolling.
<Tm_T> that word wraps up several issues
<rana> The farther the conversation went, the less obnoxious I tried to be.
<Tm_T> but you didn't succeed, unfortunately
<Tm_T> just to give an example
<Tm_T> 0830.31 < rana> bazhang, it's called ignore if you really care so much.But, I mean, really, you can't read what i'm writing? maybe you're uptight today, but you seem like a spell-nazi
<rana> That was very early in the conversation
<Tm_T> I personally don't like the attitude what's in comments like that
<Tm_T> yes I know
<rana> As I said, I was being obnoxious.
<rana> I am a new user, I was not aware of the rules, and I did indeed ignore them when they were given to me several times.
<Tm_T> that's enough to reason to be banned
<Tm_T> the fact that you chose to ignore when others attempted to guide you
<rana> I am not here to say my ban was unjust, I am here to say that I have learnt my lesson and will try to be as polite and well-mannered as I can in the future.
<rana> I have read the rules, at bazhang's initial request
<rana> (in this... dare I call it a hearing?)
<Tm_T> nah, discussion
<rana> I initially entered the channel, not entirely with the intention of being obnoxious but perhaps with an obnoxious spirit about me.
<Tm_T> rana: in the future, you will listen when others ask you to stop?
<rana> Tm_T I will certainly consider them, and if they have a good reason I will certainly desist next time, so as to avoid having to do this again.
<rana> Tm_T I have read the rules, and am acquainted with them, I will attempt to follow them.
<Tm_T> rana: ok, if you come back tomorrow, we can lift the ban
<rana> Tm_T, wondering, would the ban have been automatically lifted, I thought that might be the case, but decided that I might as well come
<Tm_T> in general, they're never lifted automatically
<Tm_T> so discussing here is mandatory (:
<rana> Kiddies need a time-out, eh?
<rana> If I don't come back tomorrow, will the ban still be lifted?
<rana> Or must I come and check-in?
<Tm_T> latter most likely (:
<rana> : ( If I don't, can I appeal again in the future?
<rana> Also, what time must I come?
<Tm_T> I mean, you come here and ask the ban be lifted per this discussion, but not until tomorrow, roughly the same time
<Tm_T> you can come and ask it later if you like
<rana> So anytime, and I reference you as having told me?
<Tm_T> ye, but not until tomorrow (:
<Tm_T> time out is to ensure that all parties can calm down
<rana> Yes I understand. I will be very angry tomorrow. Thank you for your help, you have been very agreeable.
<Tm_T> rana: ok, you can leave the channel now
<bazhang> Tm_T, thanks much
<Tm_T> np
<Tm_T> and thank you
<bazhang> h00k, hi!
<Tm_T> hi ginbuntu
<ginbuntu> why am I here?
<Tm_T> ginbuntu: I'll check, one moment please
<bazhang> banforwarded
<ginbuntu> ah
<ginbuntu> thought some one hacked my pc
<ginbuntu> :-)
<ginbuntu> bazhang, I thought I was chosen to become op of #ubuntu-offtopic
<ginbuntu> ;-)
<Tm_T> ginbuntu: something we can help you with?
<ginbuntu> tm_T not really
<ginbuntu> just woke up and see myself in this channel
<Tm_T> ginbuntu: roger, then I would ask you to part from this channel
<elky> that smells like the doing of rww
<Tm_T> pici in this case
<Tm_T> and for good reason too
<elky> oh, i don't doubt the firmness of the reason at all
<Guest2355353523> hi people
<Guest2355353523> its not okay
<Guest2355353523> <big_t> the pharmacy is CLOSED...
<Tm_T> what is not ok?
<Guest2355353523> to say that
<Tm_T> why I feel like removing him from +1 too
<elky> ?
<Tm_T> nothing, gone already
<Tm_T> ginbuntu: hi, how can we help you?
<ikonia>  /join #ubuntu-ops-team
<ikonia> oops
<Tm_T> there is no cabal
<bazhang> augh. gurke_ larstorben is still on a !best run
<Tm_T> ginbuntu: hi, something we can help you with?
<loc0> hi bazhang
<loc0> bazhang: hiii
<ikonia> loc0: / jungli, what do you want?
<loc0> ikonia: hi wassup man ?
<ikonia> loc0: what do you want
<loc0> do you seen youkay around ?
<ikonia> no
<ikonia> what do you want from this channel ?
<loc0> let me unbanned me sir
<ikonia> no
<loc0> ok ikonia do you have youkay facebook profile ?
<ikonia> now please leave the channel
<ikonia> lets not waste any more time
<loc0> ikonia: ???
<ikonia> loc0: please leave this channel now,
<exalt> Hello, im in #ubuntu-nl and #ubuntu-nl-offtopic for a long while, there is no trouble ever, untill... there is no op at the moment but a few spammers/trollers shouting at me
<exalt> can anyone help me ?
<LjL> exalt: i don't think we have any -nl ops here
<ikonia> exalt: there maybe some ops free in #ubuntu-nl but I'm not sure who looks after that
<exalt> :( JanC is gone
<bazhang> #ubuntu-irc probably is the place
<LjL> exalt: i think all ops are away, and the IRC council doesn't have access, so if this goes on you might want to resort to staff i guess
<exalt> LjL: i already tried.. ill ignor them for now... its sad
 * LjL didn't know seveas had left from there too
<exalt> i see, all the ppl you see talking now are talking about food, illnesses and deseases
<exalt> 18+ content
<LjL> i'm afraid that's not something freenode staff will intervene about :\
<jussi> exalt: youll need to just wait for an op.
<exalt> sad, also just before you entered they threatned to fight me and called me a dog
<LjL> exalt: well, physical threats are absolutely not acceptable, if that's what it was
<ikonia> is the council not in the access list ?
<LjL> nope
<LjL> it was seveas' channel after all, you'd not expect it to be :P
<ikonia> he's still pretty sensible and would want the channel covered
<LjL> well he's not in the access list anymore himself now, we might want to ask JanC (he's the only among them that i know, anyway)
<exalt> LjL: i already asked him, hes AFK
<LjL> exalt: i know, i was saying about asking him to add the IRC Council to the ops list
<exalt> there is rawchid, hes not admin but a respected fellow
<jussi> ikonia: ping?
<charlie-tca> anyone got an eye on Gurke_ in #ubuntu+1 ?
<Pici> I'm watching ;)
<charlie-tca> Thanks
<Pici> Who is this kesor person?
<Pici> Hes asking me to login to Habbo Hotel to chat with him.
<IdleOne> hmm, why would a virtual community need to be based on a hotel?
<IdleOne> just seems creepy to me
<Pici> Well, at least its not a motel.
<IdleOne> you got a point
<Pici> mrmist: I'm in the middle of doing some other things, but it looks like loc0 is jungli, who you're probably familiar with already.
<mrmist> indeed
<mrmist> he /quit though, for now
<rww> I'm permabanned from Habbo Hotel :<
<ikonia> ?
<Pici> I think I might actually have an account there.
<rww> elky: is it a good thing or a bad thing that you immediately think of me when someone from #ubuntu-offtopic wanders in wondering what on earth they did to get banned... O:)
<ikonia> ginbuntu: it maybe wise/helpful to remove #ubuntu-offtopic from your autojoin list please.
<Pici> Or perhaps resolve the issue that has your banforwarded here.
<ikonia> it's been offered a few times today that I can see and was refused
<ikonia> ginbuntu: if you could respond, that would be helpful
<ginbuntu> hi
<ginbuntu> ikonia, I can speak for about 5 min
<ginbuntu> so why was I banned?
<ginbuntu> am I*
<ginbuntu> I am still banned it seems
<IdleOne> I suggest coming back when you have more time.
<ginbuntu> I think 5 min is enough to resolve this issue
<ikonia> I'll grab the info if you can hang around
<ikonia> Pici: are you around / free ?
<ikonia> ginbuntu: it appears you where banned due to a build up of bad behaviour and bad language
<IdleOne> hello guntbert
<guntbert> does "the team" hav an opinion about ubuntu tweak?
<guntbert> hello IdleOne
<IdleOne> yeah, don't use it
<ikonia> ginbuntu: could you give us 5 minutes please ?
<guntbert> because lacan in #u is talking very stron about it
<guntbert> *strong
<ikonia> sorry, that was for guntbert
<guntbert> ikonia: no problem :)
<ikonia> ginbuntu: you still there ?
<ikonia> ginbuntu: maybe best if you come back when you are at your keyboard and have time to chat this through
<Tm_T> good night all (:
<ikonia> hello guntbert
<ikonia> didn't mean to chase you out earlier but ginbuntu had limited time free
<guntbert> better now? so it'd be ok to tell people not to use it and certainly to not advise using it? (ubuntu tweak)
<ikonia> guntbert: I always tell people to not do it as my personal opinion,
<guntbert> I didn't feel chased, but he should have the possibilty to solve his issue in time
<guntbert> ikonia: I was asking because I have no experience with this special piece of software
<ikonia> my opinion it's a great idea, but it's not well maintained enough, it does a lot of things that don't need "doing" and can cause sloppy problems with things like package removals
<ikonia> if someone says they want to use it, I'll always state I recommend against it and why as there is nothing that can't be done without it
<Flannel> guntbert: It's not quality software.  #ubuntu should not be recommending it for sure, as far as individual use, we can discourage it, we obviously can't stop it :)
<guntbert> very concisely said, thx, I'll follow your example
<guntbert> ahh - would it be an idea to have a factoid about it?
<IdleOne> seeing how we discourage it's use I don't believe we can support a user that has used it.
<ginbuntu> ikonia, can we talk another time? I have a death line to catch. I am sorry.
<ikonia> ginbuntu: no problem
<LjL> do we know what ubuntu tweak does? i don't think we should be damning it, or especially refusing supports to those who've used it, unless it's known to do unsafe things and cause trouble...
<ikonia> I've looked at it a few times in the past
<Flannel> From my ops logs, it uses --force-yes, etc, etc.  It's automatix redux.  This may have changed recently, I suppose.
<ikonia> it can cause a few problems with situations such as it's package removal technique
<IdleOne> LjL: can't say that I know exactly what it does. I do trust ikonia and Flannel's opinions on it though.
<Flannel> IdleOne: My opinion today is based solely on evidence from my log grepping abilities :)
<ikonia> I've not looked at it in the last 4 months-ish, but I have before, I tried to work with the developer to get it into universe to pull out some of the sloppier problems
<IdleOne> well maybe a few of us should test it.
 * guntbert opts out :)
 * IdleOne will try it.
<Flannel> Eh, download and parse it with your brain
<IdleOne> I need to do a clean install anyway
<Flannel> It's all scripts anyway (or was last time)
<ikonia> I'd like to see it's functionality/perks fed into the ubuntu / gnome tools
<LjL> ikonia: did they refuse, or what?
<topyli> what annoyed me is it does so much that's already done by official tools. it also adds ppa's. if i want to know what those are, i have to go and check, at which point i might as well add them through official tools if it looks useful
<IdleOne> Flannel: my brain parsing code skills are limited
<Flannel> If you emperically test it, you get into !wfm territory
<IdleOne> right
<topyli> it also does some window management tweaks that are doable elsewhere. i honestly can't see the use
<ikonia> LjL: no, but once they realised what would need to be changed/cleared up it didn't go anywhere
<topyli> been a while since i looked though
<LjL> i see
<LjL> in that case i guess best to discourage it
<Flannel> Well, "doesn't do anything productive" isn't dangerous.
<ikonia> topyli: that's my feeling push the experience gained developing it into the gnome tools
<topyli> that would be a better idea, yes
<ikonia> as I recall the developer has serious time issues though
<Flannel> But if things are potentially damaging under certain conditions, that's different.  If it automates things (even if people should be doing this manually) and is appropriately written, there's no reason to discourage it.
<Flannel> (This is not the case, from what I've seen, the above was hypothetical)
<guntbert> !ubuntutweak is <reply> you don't need it and it might do things you don't want
<ubottu> In #ubuntu-ops, guntbert said: !ubuntutweak is <reply> you don't need it and it might do things you don't want
<LjL> might want to make that a little more verbose methinks
<IdleOne> ha
<ikonia> I'm sure we can do better than that
<Flannel> LjL: such as <reply>no.
<Flannel> right?
<LjL> :)
<guntbert> LjL: feel free, it was only menat as an incentive :)
<topyli> well i don't actually know if it does harmful stuff. i certainly don't think it's the new automatix
<guntbert> *meant
<LjL> !ubuntutweaks is a tool that automates some things; however, it is potentially dangerous and most of the things it does can be done by the use of other tools.
<ubottu> In #ubuntu-ops, LjL said: !ubuntutweaks is a tool that automates some things; however, it is potentially dangerous and most of the things it does can be done by the use of other tools.
<topyli> (except that some/most users may not know what it means to add a bunch of random ppa's)
<guntbert> and thats all from me for today, thank you for your time an input - bye :-))
<LjL> i suppose it might be nice (but i'm not volunteering right now :P) to have a wiki page explaining how youc an replicate what it does
<Flannel> topyli: we really ought to do a code-review of it in it's current form.
<Flannel> (I can do this this weekend, but probably not before)
<IdleOne> Flannel: I think that would be best before we go and condemn the tool
<topyli> not an urgent issue, we've lived with it so far :)
<Flannel> IdleOne: well, it's been done in the past
<Flannel> IdleOne: We're basically "revisiting" our position this iteration of checking
<IdleOne> Flannel: right but things may have changed and they may have improved it.
<IdleOne> like I said I don't believe I have the required skill to check it.
<Flannel> IdleOne: We always reserve the right to change our opinions randomly and without warning!
<IdleOne> absolutely
<topyli> it's a big program these days and does lots of things
<LjL> !ubuntutweaks is a tool that automates some things; however, it is potentially dangerous (an informal review of its code is pending) and most of the things it does can be done by the use of other tools.
<ubottu> In #ubuntu-ops, LjL said: !ubuntutweaks is a tool that automates some things; however, it is potentially dangerous (an informal review of its code is pending) and most of the things it does can be done by the use of other tools.
<topyli> ubuntutweak btw
<IdleOne> append: Support may not be provided in #ubuntu   ?
<LjL> @login
<ubottu> The operation succeeded.
<LjL> !ubuntutweak is a tool that automates some things; however, it is potentially dangerous (an informal review of its code is pending) and most of the things it does can be done by the use of other tools. Please don't (ask for) support in #ubuntu.
<ubottu> In #ubuntu-ops, LjL said: !ubuntutweak is a tool that automates some things; however, it is potentially dangerous (an informal review of its code is pending) and most of the things it does can be done by the use of other tools. Please don't (ask for) support in #ubuntu.
 * LjL rolls eyes
<IdleOne> !ubuntutweak is <reply> Ubuntu Tweak is a tool that automates some things; however, it is potentially dangerous (an informal review of its code is pending) and most of the things it does can be done by the use of other tools. Please don't (ask for) support in #ubuntu.
<ubottu> I'll remember that, IdleOne
<IdleOne> !ubuntutweak > guntbert
<ubottu> In ubottu, guntbert said: ubuntutweak is <sed> /ask for/ask for \/ give)/
<LjL> that's why i put it in parentheses... :P
<Flannel> !ubuntutweak =~ s/ort in/ort it in/
<ubottu> I'll remember that Flannel
<LjL> Flannel: that doesn't work with the "ask for" though :P
<Flannel> LjL: No, but at least the non-parenthetical makes sense now!
<LjL> make it "Please don't ask for or provide support for it in #ubuntu" perhaps
<ubottu> xangua called the ops in #ubuntu (pretz)
<ginbuntu> ikonia, still there?
#ubuntu-ops 2011-04-20
<ubottu> In ubottu, Logan_ said: !debfoster =~ s/http://www.fruit.eu.org/debfoster//http://www.fruit.je/debfoster//
<Logan_> rww: How do you escape slashes?
<Jordan_U> Logan_: My guess would be that using another character, like '#', in place of '/' would work. Looking at that factoid though it might be better to change it to something like "debfoster is depricated..."
<Logan_> or just !forget it altogether... :P
<rww> Logan_: use s#foo/#bar# instead, or s/foo\//bar/
<rww> (both of those would replace foo/ with bar)
<Logan_> ok
<Logan_> rww: what do you think about that factoid?
<rww> I'm at work; will look at it when I get home if nobody else does first.
<Logan_> alright, cool
<ubottu> FloodBotK1 called the ops in #kubuntu-ops-monitor (repeated abuse from mole_)
<rww> oh hey I was going to look at that thing
<rww> !debfoster
<ubottu> debfoster is a command to weed unnecessary .deb packages. See http://www.fruit.eu.org/debfoster/
<rww> !-debfoster
<ubottu> debfoster has no aliases - added by Seveas on 2006-06-19 11:41:40
<rww> !forget debfoster
<ubottu> I'll forget that, rww
<rww> !repeat > kesor
<bazhang> ginbuntu, hi
<bazhang> ginbun2, hi
 * rww facepalms
<bazhang> ginbun2, if you wish to discuss your ban in #ubuntu-offtopic , this is the correct channel
<ginbun2> bazhang, I don't have tie atm. next time
<ginbun2> time*
<Tm_T> then please don't join this channel
<Tm_T> until you have time, that is
<rww> or #ubuntu-offtopic, since that would be a violation of freenode policy.
<rww> just in case you didn't get my message the first time you did that.
<elky> or you'll find rww's stalker list for you redirected to ##unavailable.
<rww> i turned off stalker.pl, it was making irssi have fits every time I joined a channel :(
<elky> you ought to still have a list for him somewher
<rww> [06:42:36] robert@fnord - ~ $ grep ginbun pisg-config/users.cfg
<rww> <user nick="Ginbuntu" alias="Ginbuntuu Gibun Ginbuntu2 ginnnn ginnn ginn ginnnnn ginnn_ ijiojoijiojijioj jinxi referfe ginnn__ ginbun2">
<elky> wfm
<elky> for serious?
<rww> heck of a connection
<rww> ginbun2: I'm turning your banforwards into straight bans. Please rejoin #ubuntu-ops when Pici is around and you feel like progressing your bans.
<ikonia> ginbuntu: what's going on ?
<ikonia> rww: did you change the ban from a forward (I don't see it)
<rww> bad connection and autorejoin
<rww> ikonia: yes
<ikonia> so then why is it autojoining this channel
<rww> because their client's rejoining the channels they were in when they got disconnected
<ikonia> ah, I thought it would be ok with it rejoining #ubuntu-offtopic and the forward not being there
<elky> remind me to take that off in a few
<ikonia> ok
<elky> amazing how the connection is ok now
<ikonia> remove him from the channel
<ikonia> he's not active
<fisch246> the hell
<fisch246> was that a miss kick or something?
<topyli> indeed. you've been around enough to not refer to women as snuggle bodies, especially when we're trying to stop a sexist trend in the conversation
<fisch246> what's wrong with that exactly?
<topyli> encourages the trend to continue?
<fisch246> how?
<fisch246> a "snuggle buddy" is perfectly acceptable >.<
<fisch246> not to mention, perfectly acceptable to refer to someone as such...
<topyli> as you noticed, i don't agree
<topyli> in the context
<fisch246> don't you snuggle with women for fun?
<topyli> only ones that i'm already familiar with
<fisch246> mmk?
<fisch246> so what's wrong with saying a gal would make a great snuggle buddy?
<topyli> that's offtopic for this channel though
<fisch246> i was referring to her cuddly personality...
<fisch246> how nice she was...
<topyli> you don't have the slightest idea about her personality
<fisch246> did you misunderstand that?
<fisch246> well of course i don't
<fisch246> hence the term "think"
<fisch246> "i THINK she might make a great snuggle buddy"
<topyli> since you're not banned, we don't really have to go on
<fisch246> well then don't kick me for reasons that don't go against the COC
<fisch246> as you have twice now >.<
<fisch246> i mean syrinx_ was using terms like "hot"
<topyli> which is why i was kindly educating him
<fisch246> look if something i say bothers you...
<fisch246> confront me
<fisch246> pm me if you have to
<fisch246> you have my permission
<fisch246> rant at me for all i care...
<fisch246> but don't kick me, when i'm having a perfectly civil conversation with someone
<topyli> no rants available here. i'll remove you from -ot when needed though. let's make it so i don't have to
<fisch246> how is that your job?
<fisch246> your job is to keep things civil...
<fisch246> if someone is out of line, talk to them...
<topyli> indeed
<fisch246> then take measures such as a kick
<fisch246> if they don't listen i mean
<topyli> anything else? i'm pretty much done
<fisch246> i'm just trying to make it clear that next time to just talk to me
<fisch246> if i don't listen kick me
<fisch246> fair enough?
<topyli> absolutely
<fisch246> like i said... if talking about it publicly will cause a disturbance in the channel... you can always just pm me
<fisch246> i prefer a speech, especially if you explain how you feel
<topyli> this is not about my feelings, it's about the channel
<fisch246> well you "felt" that "snuggle buddy" was unacceptable
<fisch246> because to you it's sexist
<Tm_T> fisch246: he's not alone with that
<topyli> anyway, you don't seem to be too keen to talk about your behavior except to stress how correct it is, you prefer to discuss the rules which is actually better done without breaking them
<fisch246> Tm_T: then can you explain how it is?
<elky> Would you discuss how good a snuggle buddy a guy you don't know would be?
<fisch246> yes
 * fisch246 is bi
<fisch246> ok from my understanding...
<elky> I'll believe that when I actually see it. In the meantime, talking to a channel of strangers about your infatuation with someone who isn't there is creepy.
<fisch246> you're offended by the fact that i sound like i'm projecting lust...
<elky> s/offended/contemptuous/
<elky> s/by/of/
<fisch246> well i'd understand if i said something to the line of... excuse the term... "fwb" or something like that...
<fisch246> that's referring to her body, and lust...
<elky> That channel is a really uncomfortable place to be (for me especially) when it comes to talking about the desires for particular women, rating the appearance/shaggability of women.
<fisch246> ew...
<elky> eww?
<fisch246> i do not discuss "shaggability" with anyone...
<elky> ... cuddle buddy is pretty much f-word buddy where I come from.
<elky> s/cuddle/snuggle/ too.
<fisch246> well i wasn't referring to sex...
<fisch246> at all...
<elky> Then what?
<fisch246> simply "hand around the shoulder" behavior
<fisch246> having them next to you
<fisch246> o god... is that what you thought i meant? D:
<elky> The context does not make your argument convincing.
<elky> Regardless, yes. That is.
<fisch246> wow i'm sorry
<fisch246> i was referring to strictly snuggling... no sex...
<fisch246> never heard of anyone taking it any different
<elky> When talking about the appearance of a woman and then saying she'd be a good cuddle buddy... in what part of the world is this strictly a plutonic thing?
<fisch246> mine?
<fisch246> idk maybe i'm just not used to talking to people who don't know me
<fisch246> well sorry for the misunderstanding
<elky> Probably. Well now that you understand the perspective the other ops were coming from, I'm sure you can now finish up that discussion
<elky> topyli, back to you
<fisch246> seriously i promise i was NOT meaning sex
<fisch246> that's why i was confused...
<topyli> fisch246: anyway, you're not banned so no problem there. if we've cleared up what the channel is for and is not for, i have no further business
<fisch246> well next time i'll reciprocate what i mean better :/
<topyli> that'd be nice :)
<topyli> after all, your words are all we have on irc, we have no other means to find out what you mean
<fisch246> which is why i asked to talk to me first D:
<fisch246> anyway ok i'm off, digging a hole now :/
<elky> I did resist mentioning you scolding others like 10 lines before ;)
<bazhang> any reason to let Gurke__ continue in his latest iteration? he's been at this for quite some time now
<Tm_T> hmh, I scared him away again ):
<ikonia> he pm'd me the other day from that ip
<ikonia> different nick though
<bazhang> he's back
<bazhang> he's had multiple warnings in multiple channels, and I have spoken with him in PM as well
<Tm_T> aye, I'm going on "one warning and out" level with him, soon it's just "out"
<bazhang> fisch246, hi
<fisch246> is it possible to ban ip's?
<bazhang> yes
<Tm_T> yes
<fisch246> please...
<bazhang> dsl.visi.com ?
<fisch246> no D:
<fisch246> Gurke's ip
<bazhang> please let the operators handle this
<fisch246> alright...
 * fisch246 heads back over to -ot
<elky> ...
<Tm_T> I have to focus on something else, sorry
<bazhang> ginbuntu still banned here?
<ikonia> elky: ping
<bazhang> oh just more theatrics
<bazhang> he has time to join, but no time to resolve
<ikonia> I do'nt see the ban for ginbuntu in here ?
<ikonia> don't
<bazhang> <ginbun2> Araneidae, stop it. you POS
<Tm_T> it's removed already
<ikonia> I know - I've had enough now
<bazhang> just now in #ubuntu
<ubottu> In #ubuntu, gaurav_help said: ubottu, i have an iso image which is bootable but it is not ubuntu  of image i want to copy all data of that image to my usb device
<bazhang> okay thanks ikonia
<ikonia> if you're genuinly trying to resolve a ban calling someone a POS in #ubuntu isn't going to help, so I can only assume this is intended
<elky> yeah
<bazhang> like his countdown the other day before he just bleeping google it comment
<ikonia> paranioa
<ikonia> there are such idiots in #ubuntu, there really is, nonsense about greed and paranios
<bazhang> the world really, but misinformed is what I'd call them
<bazhang> <LarsTorben> back as gateway
<ikonia> how tedious
<ginbun2> hi
<ginbun2> I would like to address my ban from #ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic
<Tm_T> Pici: ^
<ginbun2> I only have 15 min to talk \
<ginbun2> :\
<Tm_T> ginbun2: I would ask you to come back when you have plenty of time
<ginbun2> such thing does not exist
<ginbun2> I am disappointed by the fact that only Pici can deal with this issue
<ikonia> ginbun2: I can deal with it
<ikonia> ginbun2: what's going on with your behaviour latley ?
<ginbun2> ikonia, so tell me how I can get the ban removed
<ikonia> well, just need to stop with the behaviour, name calling, bad language etc etc, just fall in line with the channels guidelines ?
<ginbun2> ikonia, it is a personal problem.
<ikonia> that's pretty much the basics of it, you've been around long enough to know them
<ginbun2> ikonia, I will take that into consideration
<ikonia> ok, well come back when you've considered it and we'll look at resolving your ban
<ikonia> ginbun2: do you want to come back when you've had time to consider please ?
<ikonia> jijijijijiji: come on
<ikonia> why are you doing this ?
<jijijijijiji> connection dropped
<jijijijijiji> ikonia, it is not my fault that my internet connection is this bad
<ikonia> maybe you should come back when you have a stable connection
<ikonia> and you've had time to think consider as you suggested
<jijijijijiji> ikonia, I think it is stable now
<ikonia> well, come back to discuss the bans when you've had time to consider as you said
<jijijijijiji> ikonia, I will do my best to correct my behaviour
<ikonia> jijijijijiji: I don't feel comfortable with that, what's causing you to persist with this behaviour ?
<jijijijijiji> ikonia, honestly I don't know
<jijijijijiji> ikonia, maybe in real life I use too much bad words
<ikonia> that's fair enough, but from my point of view I can't let you back into the channel to start being a problem again
<ikonia> it's not fair on others who follow the rules if they agree with them or not
<jijijijijiji> ikonia, whatever. you sound like a republican
<ikonia> I have no intention of keeping you banned but actions like calling someone a POS while you're trying to get a ban removed from another channel is a bit of slap in the face
<ikonia> ok - so calling me names isn't going to help, I'm trying to be straight with you
<ikonia> that's the sort of comment/behaviour that makes me uncomfortable about letting you back in, you don't seem to be able to control yourself
<ikonia> jijijijijiji: maybe best if you took a few days to consider if there is anything that can be done to assist you in controling your behaviour, then we can look at removing the bans
<jijijijijiji> ikonia, I am not going to discus this issue. It seems you want the impossible. I don't care if I don't can't have access #ubuntu or #ubuntu-offtopic from my ip. Ubuntu is not a NEED in my life. I don't need any help from #ubuntu or #ubuntu-offtopic. It seems #Ubuntu/-offtopic is ran by a bunch of republlicans/conservatives. Good day.
<Tm_T> er?
<ikonia> fair enough,
<bazhang> hansi89 greeter bot from pcquad removed, I PM'd asking him to remove it no response
<ikonia> @mark #ubuntu-ops ginbuntu does not wish to ban unbanned and can't help but respond with an attempted insult
<ubottu> The operation succeeded.
<jussi> ikonia: see PM.
<jrib> I like that term ikonia, "attempted insult"
<Pici> Odd.
<jussi> hehe, I like it also :)
<topyli> i'm pretty sure that's a greater felony than a successful one
<Pici> Feel free to shoot down this idea: A channel dedicated to people whining about unity.
 * LjL shoots down Pici
<Pici> Its going to be a mess in #ubuntu and -offtopic come release day.
<Pici> More than usual.
<knome> Pici, there is a channel already for that, you can point people there
<knome> Pici, #xubuntu
<bazhang> so much for his see you April 28th comment gurke_ aka milhuu
<Pici> ...
<bazhang> had enough of his 10.04 or 10.10 polling
<Pici> Me too.
<bazhang> prepare for bestbot to be broken shortly
<LjL> why?
<bazhang> milhuu aka gurke_ is hitting it
<LjL> it *should* be solid enough, throttling is based on the floodbot code
<Pici> aka larstorben
<bazhang> any reason to let him continue?
<Pici> no
<Pici> I just don't have the time to deal with him myself at the moment, so if you'd like to do the honors, go ahead.
<Pici> bazhang: hilight me if you need help in -offtopic, I'm not completely paying attention to IRC right now.
<bazhang> Pici, I'm going to take care of #ubuntu as no one has followed him there
<bazhang> ginbuntu ban dodging in #ubuntu removed
<Tm_T> in -ot too
<bazhang> thanks
<Tm_T> thank you for the headsup
<topyli> he did say " I don't care if I don't can't have access #ubuntu or #ubuntu-offtopic from my ip."
<LjL> he's banned from #ubuntu too?
<Tm_T> yes
<topyli> pretty much promises to evade there
<Pici> I didn't think I banned him from #ubuntu
<Tm_T> Pici: IIRC it wasn't you (:
<Tm_T> but should check the logs
<bazhang> it was ikonia
<LjL> everyone stop trying to open the bantracker :(
<bazhang> he called another user a POS after complaining he was banned here
<mneptok> you're a point of sale!
<popey> Cashier number five please!
<mneptok> of course, i freely admit that i was very, VERY drunk.
<mneptok> *harumph*
<ikonia> popey: that sound cuts my soul at the moment...please don't
<popey> :)
<popey> I do a great rendition of the "bong" you get in planes, and the voice in the post office
<ikonia> the plane I can live with, the post office would kill me after this weeks time in there
<Pici> Heads up on lars/gurke/whatever in #kubuntu
<guntbert> hi, how long does it usually take from the email to rt@ubuntu.com until ubuntulog will join a channel? I'm talking about #ubuntu-at (not that there is much log-worthy at the moment:-))
<IdleOne> guntbert: give them a week if they don't take care of it email again
<guntbert> IdleOne: will do, thx
<IdleOne> but I think they are pretty fast usually
<guntbert> understood :), we just didn't want to miss out on anything
<genii-around> When does -release-party go live?
<IdleOne> soon as you open it up
<IdleOne> or tonyyarusso decides to
<genii-around> Still 9 days. I guess usually 3-4 days beforehand
<IdleOne> yeah normally
<ikonia> how about 30 seconds before release ?
<IdleOne> ikonia: and shut it down 2 minutes after?
<IdleOne> I can live with that
<genii-around> I was hoping it would remain open until after we have our parties here :)  ( 30th )
<ikonia> what a total waste of time eagles trying to report bugs in #ubuntu-kernel I know he's not validating anything he's saying
<Tm_T> he again?
<ikonia> yes
<ikonia> "nothind odd in dmesg or the syslog"....he doesn't even know where the syslog is
<ikonia> let alone to look for "od" things
<IdleOne> isn't gurke supposed to be banned?
<maco> um.... no idea
<IdleOne> checking
<Tm_T> if not, ban on slightest reason
<IdleOne> doesn't appear to be banned
<IdleOne> I put a note in BT to unban gurke on release day. Please don't remove the ban until then.
#ubuntu-ops 2011-04-21
 * tonyyarusso thinks genii should just try things before asking about them :P
 * rww did /invite him
 * tonyyarusso pokes the bot overlords - you're welcome to join an ubottu instance to -r-p at any time now
<rww> (an ubottu instance with working @now)
<tonyyarusso> (are there ones that don't?)
<rww> tonyyarusso: yes
<tonyyarusso> huh
<rww> firestarter is old, unmaintained, and buggy. I intend to remove all references to it from ubottu. Any complaints?
<tonyyarusso> rww: Maybe replace with references / aliases to gufw?
<rww> tonyyarusso: That's my intention where appropriate, yes.
<tonyyarusso> k
<jussi> ubottu: join #ubuntu-release-party
<tonyyarusso> yay
<jussi> tonyyarusso: ^^^
<jussi> hehe
 * Jordan_U wonders if it's too late to get some patches in for 11.04.
<rww> not if they qualify for freeze exemptions
<Jordan_U> Probably don't :(
<Jordan_U> One I will likely be able to sneak in by getting it into upstream grub 1.99 final though ;)
<ubottu> MaRk-I called the ops in #ubuntu (anon1984_)
<Corey> Someone want to slap him down?
<Corey> I've quieted him, someone else can remove it if they'd like-- sudo rm -rf * advice.
<jussi> !staff | (Corey) - anon1984 ban evading
<ubottu> (Corey) - anon1984 ban evading: hey Christel, Dave2, Gary, KB1JWQ, Levia, Martinp23, SportsChick, VorTechS, jayne, jenda, marienz, nalioth, niko, nhandler, rob, stew or tomaw, I could use a bit of your time :)
<jussi> Corey: ?
<jussi> bah, he disappeared on me :(
<Corey> Hmm?
<jussi> Corey: our rm -rf'er has come back and been removed, perhaps you want to consider his removal from the network
<Corey> If he's ip ban evading it's likely klining would have the same problem?
<jussi> I guess that depends on the ip's you kline...
<Tm_T> jussi: apparently my ban works
<DNJDSJDSADSJDSAN> [11:13] <perscitus>  dummy. Next time just ask your frakin question and dont act a frakin child.
<DNJDSJDSADSJDSAN> he send perr queryy
<Tm_T> apparently not
<ikonia> ?
<Tm_T> anon1984 in #u
<ikonia> not sure who he was to evade
<Tm_T> see bantracker, there's several bans set today
<bazhang> ginbuntu unbanned?
<Tm_T> no
<bazhang> then ban dodging again in -ot and #ubuntu
<Tm_T> atleast not that I know
<ikonia> he's gone
<Tm_T> thanks
<bazhang> since the last action was the @mark on the attempted insult, I've not seen him here to resolve it
<jussi> Im still laughing at the attempted insult
<jussi> (ikonia's wording, not the actual insult)
<Tm_T> jussi: you, you, liberal you!
 * Tm_T hides
<elky> jussi, though, the actual insult is likewise hilarious
<bazhang> jungli ban dodging again
<ikonia> really.....
<LjL> [14:23:27] <ubottu> Hi, please review the ban 'ginbuntu!~jinxi@217.68.49.75' that you set on Thu Apr 14 11:23:55 2011 in #ubuntu-offtopic, link: http://ubottu.com/bans.cgi?log=39133
<LjL> how on earth would i have set that
<LjL> oh, a mark
<LjL> should it really warn for marks?
<ubottu> In ubottu, andycc said: spam is an unsolicited message
<bazhang> larstorben unbanned? or never banned at all
<Pici> never banned :(
<bazhang> web pages require IE7?
<bazhang> thats larstorben
<Pici> Is it?
<bazhang> yep
<bazhang> p579769FE.dip.t-dialin.net
<bazhang> mamalala
<bazhang>  p579769FE.dip.t-dialin.net larstorben
<bazhang> another outbreak and I say we let the floodbots ban him
<Pici> Sounds good.
<topyli> oh mamalala is lars? looked like letsgo to me
<bazhang> too bad letsgo quit
<topyli> they could have had a great discussion together
<mneptok> i don't want to hold her down, don't want to break her crown when she says ...
<bazhang> <mearaji> why linux is very BAD ?
<mneptok> because it has wonderful eyes and a risque mouth.
<Pici> :*
<bazhang> seems like a perfect storm of trolling
<bazhang> whoa prescient
<Pici> meh
<Pici> I'm getting back to work, that channel is hurting my brain.
<bazhang> heh
<Gurke_> i disagree !
<Gurke_> with bann
<Pici> You've been in #ubuntu nearly every single day asking the same exact questions.  ~
<Gurke_> ok sorry i am very soory
<Gurke_> come back later okay
<ubottu> andycc called the ops in #ubuntu ()
<mymeatinyourseat> I just got banned while trying to IM a friend. can u please unban me??
<en1gma> he was trying to pm me in #ubuntu and sent it to the channel
<mneptok> en1gma: the ban was placed by jpds. i'll wait a bit for the original op before giving any opinion.
<en1gma> ok basically he is new at linux and was trying to send me a pm saying it sucked but he just going through the growing pains
<jpds> < ~mymeatinyourseat> en1gma, hey, en1gma. linnux fucking sucks, huh??
<en1gma> that was supposed to be a pm
<en1gma> he dont know irc
<jpds> Troll detected regardless.
<rww> mymeatinyourseat is not new at IRC, according to my logs.
<en1gma> do you think it would be ok to lift ban because he would not be stupid enough to say that to the whole linux channel on purpose
<en1gma> yea but if you could pull up the time he has used irc it would be very little
<en1gma> is it just a 24hr ban or a perm ban
<tsimpson> bans do not have a default expiry
<en1gma> so the op has to put how long?
<tsimpson> if someone wants the ban removed, they come here to ask
<en1gma> ahh
<mymeatinyourseat> can someone un ban me please
<mymeatinyourseat> how can I get back in
<Pici> Any thoughts about extending larstorben/gurke/whatever's bans to +1 or -offtopic?
<rww> is that that jaaaaaaa person?
<Pici> yes.
<Pici> MAMALALA or whatever too.
<rww> unless I'm missing some contributions to +1, I haven't seen anything problematic from them there. They're on their last chance in -ot anyway as far as I'm concerned.
<topyli> i wouldlike mymeat to change the nick before re-joining ubuntu channels as well
<rww> topyli: I agree, especially since they've said what it refers to in the past, so it's not somehow something inocuous
<TheEvilPhoenix> where do I suggest factoids for Ubottu?
<rww> TheEvilPhoenix: in PM with ubottu, or in here
<Pici> In ubottu, she'll relay them to us for review.
<TheEvilPhoenix> or should I say, factoid aliases
<TheEvilPhoenix> Pici:  i'm unaware of the formatting :P
<rww> @logout
<TheEvilPhoenix> regardless of where I suggest a factoid, I am aware of the !pm factoid pertaining to privmsgs asking for help
<TheEvilPhoenix> could we perhaps alias a !query factoid to that !pm factoid?
<rww> huh, ubottu just ignores me if I'm not logged in. odd.
<rww> @login
<ubottu> The operation succeeded.
<rww> !-query
<rww> !query is <alias> pm
<Pici> !query is <alias> pm
<ubottu> I'll remember that, rww
<ubottu> But query already means something else!
<Pici> :(
<rww> iwin
<Pici> TheEvilPhoenix: http://ubottu.com/devel/wiki/Plugins#Aliasing_one_factoid_to_another
<TheEvilPhoenix> Pici:  thanks for the link.  And thanks for creating the alias :)
<TheEvilPhoenix> rww: ^
<rww> no problem :)
<Pici> Anyone else getting matches on "*!*oke@*" when they do a !bansearch recently?
<rww> I did for crum, but that ban matches crum, so...
<ubottu> Logan_ called the ops in #ubuntu-release-party ()
<Pici> I remember getting it for some other search I did recently.
<Pici> Oh, is that open already?
<Tm_T> it's open already?
<Tm_T> Pici: !!!111!!11!1§1
 * Tm_T hides
<tsimpson> apparently...
<Pici> rww: What was that about?
<rww> Pici: someone join/parted thrice
<tsimpson> who opened -r-p?
<rww> And I note that #u-r-p has been mentioned as open in here and -ops-team. You people need to read scrollback ;P
<Tm_T> rww: ah, thanks
<Pici> rww: thats fine, I must have just missed it.
<tsimpson> ok, so who decided to open it? ;)
<rww> Pici: our friend is back in #ubuntu+1 as klausklaussen, fyi
<Pici> Ubuntu Love CD
<rww> Pici: alrighty, I'm now +1 for banning them from +1
<rww> and have done this
<Pici> rww: I didn't even realize that Marika was them. :|
<rww> now in -ot
<rww> I'm going on my lunch break in 5 minutes, so have fun with that.
<Pici> meh
<rww> or I can op mc44 before I leave and let him deal with it. your choice.
<rww> ;)
<guntbert> fyi: DSSJJSDJDSJDDSAS] aka gurke trolling in #ubuntu+1
<Pici> oh dear
<rww> Did we unban ginbuntu yet?
<ikonia> nope, he just ban dodged
<ikonia> I'm going to request his cloak be removed
<Flannel> Ooh, he's the best hacker!
<genii-around> Heh
<Flannel> Has the economy gotten that bad that people are resorting to spamming IRC channels for job postings?
<Tm_T> idoru isn't reacting?
 * rww hacks #ubuntu to be +R
<rww> +r **
<rww> Tm_T: yes it is
<Flannel> Tm_T: Already happened
<Tm_T> oh it did (:
#ubuntu-ops 2011-04-22
<maco> is phoenixsampras the person who was being annoying in +1 before?
<rww> the one I got rid of? no
<rww> I know their name for some reason though, so...
<rww> why am i not surprised at all that classicc is using mIRC
<rww> unfortunately I suspect that "no, your inability to use common sense and read code before adding random crappy scripts to your crappy IRC client is a problem" would not go down well.
<rww> !search firestarter
<ubottu> Found: ics, firestarter
<rww> !ics =~ s/ - .*$//
<ubottu> I'll remember that rww
<rww> looks like someone beat me to !firewall, or I'm misremembering.
<hypatia> alright how do i make the bantracker go
<rww> hypatia: @login
<rww> hypatia: then @btlogin
<hypatia> @login
<ubottu> Error: Your hostmask doesn't match or your password is wrong.
<hypatia> hrm
<rww> oh.
 * rww ponders
 * rww shrugs
<rww> jussi: please to fix hypatia's ubottu account ^^^
<rww> I'm gonna go ahead and put a dollar on it being set up for hypatia instead of hypa7ia or something
<hypatia> yeah i should get that fixed or something
<hypatia> sigh
<rww> hypatia: the jussi will save us!
<hypatia> woot woot
<rww> hypatia: let me know if you want anything looking up in the meantime. I remember not having it and it being annoying :[
<hypatia> eh it's fine
<hypatia> i htink the only person i banned at all recently was either a racist or a spammer
<hypatia> so i'm not going to unban them
<hypatia> :)
<rww> They were complaining about it in #ubuntu today, actually.
<hypatia> hmm?
<hypatia> the person i banned?
<hypatia> ah yes, i see it was in #u-o
<hypatia> racist, then
<hypatia> can you have a glance at http://ubottu.com/bans.cgi?log=39128
<rww> yes, that person.
<hypatia> whee
<hypatia> well, they can come in here if they want to contest it.
<hypatia> and have a little chat about not being a huge racist in the ubuntu namespace
<rww> I was about to say. I'd leave it until they wander by and promise to be better.
<rww> Well, I wouldn't. I'd probably clean it out during one of my ban cleaning fests. But normal ops might.
 * rww feels like he's somehow both too overbearing of an op and too lenient
<bazhang>  p57976AA4.dip.t-dialin.net  looks like gurke_ et al
<bazhang> rww yep
<rww> indeedyt
<rww> same channels, same webchat client, same ISP, waiting for same behavior and they're gone.
<bazhang> fbot will ban in #ubuntu iirc
<bazhang> Rahmspinat, hi
<rww> Rahmspinat: nice realname.
<Rahmspinat> hello
<Rahmspinat> i am not !! Gurke
<Rahmspinat> its my neighbour
<rww> 07:48:10 [freenode] -!- Rahmspinat [~quassel@p57976AA4.dip.t-dialin.net]
<rww> 07:48:10 [freenode] -!-  ircname  : Gurke
<bazhang> rww, I'll take it, if thats okay
 * rww steps back
<Rahmspinat> we have got the same router
<Rahmspinat> because we have a living flat
<bazhang> Rahmspinat, you are banned in #ubuntu and #ubuntu+1
<hypatia> perhaps you should ask your flatmates to stop trolling, then?
<Rahmspinat> no!
<Rahmspinat> gurke is
<bazhang> Rahmspinat, ok
<Rahmspinat> okay i can do, i didnt know that
<Rahmspinat> that they do so
<Rahmspinat> see you then
<bazhang> Rahmspinat, whomever you are is banned in #ubuntu and #ubuntu+1
<hypatia> :/
<bazhang>  [LarsTorben] (~Lars@p57906BE6.dip.t-dialin.net): Lars   in #kubuntu now
<ubottu> bazhang called the ops in #ubuntu-offtopic (loc0 ban evading)
<topyli> thanks bazhang
<bazhang> ugh larstorben evading again in +1
<ikonia> where
<bazhang> necreo, hi
<bazhang> ikonia, was in #ubuntu+1 appears to be gone
<necreo> oh hi, sorry
<ubottu> FloodBot1 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (repeated abuse from DeMoMaH)
<ubottu> oCean called the ops in #ubuntu (DeMoMaH, exzon)
<lars_> hello pici
<lars_> i am not banned
<Pici> Yes you are.
<lars_> no that are my neighbours gurke and so
<lars_> and rahmspinat
<Pici> Who?
<lars_> "Gurke_"
<lars_> the other is "dssadfdsf" or so
<Pici> Then you should talk to them about their behavior in our channels.
<lars_> yes hehe , rww told me so,
<lars_> and i told them this morning, that they should stop it because then i will be banned tooo
<Pici> lars_: Then they should stop by here to discuss their behavior.
<lars_> ok thanks they never come again
<lars_> can you unbann me pici
<crum> hey
<crum> please remove the ban of me from #ubuntu-offtopic
<maco> crum: jeez get some patience, im looking up the log from when you were banned
<crum> cool thanks
<bazhang> en1gma, hi
<en1gma> hello
<bazhang> en1gma, how may we help you
<en1gma> my friend mymeatinyourseat got banned from #ubuntu yesterday while trying to PM me and instead the message was sent to the whole channel
<lars_> maco unban me
<en1gma> he is requesting the ban be lifted
<lars_> please
<bazhang> en1gma, then we'll discuss it with him
<mymeatinyourseat> ..please??
<en1gma> there he is
<lars_> please
<maco> crum: looks like repeatedly not listening when people told you to stop repeating yourself over and over and also a bit of racism piled on top toward the end
<bazhang> en1gma, okay , no need for you to be here on his behalf
<en1gma> ok want me to leave
<bazhang> en1gma, please
<crum> well it won't happen again
<lars_> maco unban me  pleasee
<maco> lars_: wait your turn
<bazhang> lars_, you wont be unbanned at this time.
<maco> or that
<lars_> why
<lars_> i didnt do anything
<bazhang> lars_, secure your wifi from your neighbors, if it was them as you claim
<crum> maco I didn't know the punishment would be so harsh
<lars_> i securited  it today
<lars_> i  said them
<bazhang> lars_, then they should come and discuss.
<crum> what racism?
<crum> I was talking about schools
<lars_> bazhang: they dont want to discuss because they want to be banned
<bazhang> crum, just a moment please
<maco> 2011-04-14T05:37:10 <Crum> DaPenguin ever heard the saying not all arabs are terrorists but all terrorists are muslim?
<crum> maco that is racist?
<crum> I'm not the one who made up that saying
<bazhang> lars_, you and they wont be unbanned at this time.
<maco> and inaccurate
<mymeatinyourseat> can I please get unbaned?? I really need help with my wine
<lars_> bazhang but why me ?
<mymeatinyourseat> please peeps
<bazhang> mymeatinyourseat, patience please
<crum> maco sorry i meant suicide bombers within the past 10 years
<maco> crum: oh, like the white man who crashed into the IRS? nice try, but no
<lars_> bazhang but why me ?
<crum> dude I didn't know that would get me a ban
<bazhang> mymeatinyourseat, #winehq is for wine issues at any rate
<crum> sorry gosh
<maco> crum: how about you have a read of the guidelines and code of conduct?
<maco> !coc > crum
<ubottu> crum, please see my private message
<maco> !guidelines > crum
<crum> ok
<mymeatinyourseat> will u still please unban me
<bazhang> mymeatinyourseat, patience
<lars_> please unbann me bazhang
<mymeatinyourseat> ..I know I'm gonna need help with 11.04 when it comes out
<bazhang> lars_, you wont be unbanned at this time.
<lars_> yes but WHY ??
<lars_> i didnt do anything
<bazhang> mymeatinyourseat, please be patient.
<crum> maco and I didn't even mean what I said. I was just being devil's advocate
<crum> I'm half arab myself!
<mymeatinyourseat> how long is "patience"..?? a few mins, a few days, a few weeks??
<lars_> i didnt do anything bazhang
<bazhang> mymeatinyourseat, As you can see there are others here in your situation.
<lars_> maco why did i do ?
<maco> crum: how about you read those documents and take a day to cool down, then come back here when you're ready to agree to our rules for play?
<bazhang> mymeatinyourseat, if now is not convenient then come back in 48 hours
<crum> in a day you will forget about unbanning me
<maco> crum: hence coming back here
<crum> I'm cooled off. I promise
<crum> no more bad behavior. I'm sorry it won't happen again
<lars_> bazhang why am i banned
<lars_> and when be unbanned ?
<lars_> i
<lars_> bazhang if you want you can send me an query
<bazhang> lars_, there have been numerous issues with that IP address. if its not you, as you claim, then those responsible need to come forward
<lars_> okay should they come now here ??
<lars_> its no problem
<bazhang> lars_,  yes
<Gurke_> hello
<bazhang> lars_, no need for you to stick around on their behalf
<lars_> hi gurke good to see you
<Gurke_> thanks
<Gurke_> please unban lars, it was my fault
<lars_> yes
<bazhang> lars_, please let us handle Gurke_ 's case, thanks
<lars_> what ?? my english is bad
<Gurke_> I am here, ask me
<bazhang> lars_, please part the channel
<lars_> ok
<bazhang> Gurke_, you know why you have been banned
<Gurke_> yes i am sorry, and you musnt unban me
<bazhang> Gurke_, what was the reason or reasons
<Gurke_> mustnt
<Gurke_> it was fun :D
<Gurke_> to joke bit arond
<bazhang> Gurke_, please answer the question
<Gurke_> and i want very different meanings
<Gurke_> i have bought one year ago an neww pc
<Gurke_> i havent got an operating system on it
<Gurke_> we are in a living flat, he is over me, the floor
<bazhang> Gurke_, you're not answering the question as to the reason for your bans
<Gurke_> bazhang:
<Gurke_> i want an operating system on my pc, can not decide
<Gurke_> so i asked around, a lots of times
<bazhang> thats one reason, yes
<Gurke_> and the other, it was a bit funny, but that was not the main point
<Gurke_> and i accept the banning so
<bazhang> Gurke_, okay your ban wont be lifted at this point in time.
<Gurke_> okay, but Lars didnt do anything
<bazhang> Gurke_, thats not your problem
<Gurke_> but his
<Gurke_> and he was here, not me
<bazhang> Gurke_, not your issue
<Gurke_> okay, so i tell him, he can come back
<bazhang> Gurke_, thanks for stopping by
<Gurke_> cu
<larsto> hi again
<bazhang> larsto, hi
<larsto> okay what was result ?
<larsto> can i be unbanned
<bazhang> larsto, we wont be lifting the ban at this point
<larsto> ok but when
<bazhang> larsto, hard to say
<larsto> because i didnt do anything
<larsto> maybe we can do a deal, i bann in ubuntu, but not ubuntu+1 ?
<bazhang> larsto, your many friends sharing your wifi caused this problem, you claim
<larsto> and ubuntu i unbann in two months or so
<larsto> no its not wifi
<bazhang> larsto, sharing your internet connection then
<larsto> its the point from the landlord
<larsto> he dont allow us, to use different networks
<bazhang> larsto, and its a long list of individuals all with different nicknames
<larsto> ok
<larsto> but i love ubuntu
<bazhang> some of them with the larstorben identifier
<larsto> yes  me its larstorben
<bazhang> and so too were some of the many individuals repeatedly banned
<larsto> okay but i love ubuntu
<larsto> and want help them
<bazhang> larsto, thats great
<bazhang> ubuntuforums.org is a great place for that
<larsto> :)
<larsto> okay so can i come back anytime ??
<larsto> two months or so
<bazhang> larsto, not at this time, no
<larsto> last question:
<larsto> in ubuntu-offtopic i am unbanned
<larsto> can it stay so ?
<bazhang> seems so
<larsto> thank youu
<bazhang> that depends on your behavior
<bazhang> augh
<bazhang> crum, please return in 24 hours, as suggested
<crum> cool thanks
<bazhang> necreo, hi
<necreo> ah sorry, I really need to remove this channel from autojoin :/
<ubottu> FloodBot1 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (mass join (1555 users, 10 overflows, 1565 limit))
<ubottu> KM0201 called the ops in #ubuntu (dikdik)
<bazhang> figured it out finally
<bazhang> he was also talking about repent/convert or die earlier
<rww> bazhang: oh my. looks like I went to sleep at the right time.
<bazhang> rww, hehe
<ubottu> In #ubuntu, ap0c said: !ask why is the sky blue
<rww> bazhang: our t-dialin.net person is banned from #ubuntu and #ubuntu+1 and not banned from #ubuntu-offtopic, right?
<bazhang> rww, as of now, right
<bazhang> ban evasion day
<bazhang> odd the floodbots did not ban him that time
<bazhang> the floodbots are letting through banned user and not banning when gateway user removed
<bazhang> ot OPS please see excel
<bazhang> so floodbots will kick with flood, but remove they do nothing now
<LjL> the heck is going on in -ot
<bazhang> in #ubuntu the floodbots are not behaving as normal
<LjL> explain?
<tonyyarusso> Are they working?  :P
<bazhang> they let in banned gateway users, do not ban on remove
<LjL> op me in #ubuntu please
<bazhang> hypatia, thanks
<hypatia> np
<LjL> can i have a +o in #ubuntu please? i can't test the bots otherwise
<LjL> hypatia: missing something, or your ban didn't work=
<hypatia> LjL: i banned excel not neem
<ubottu> LjL called the ops in #ubuntu (lumos)
<LjL> ah i see
<bazhang> LjL, you could have taken that :)
<bazhang> LjL, you are opped in #ubuntu now
<LjL> thanks
<LjL> bazhang: it's working for me now. i wasn't in the channel earlier, no idea what happened
<bazhang> LjL, ok
<LjL> bazhang: can i have the logs?
<LjL> might as well give the bots a quick restart anyway
<ubottu> LjL called the ops in #ubuntu-offtopic (neen)
#ubuntu-ops 2011-04-23
<bazhang> any ot OPS around? ginbuntu ban dodging for the nth time there (already removed from #ubuntu)
<rww> fixed
<bazhang> hehe
<bazhang> team-kick!
<rww> ^5
<bazhang> so thats quite a large number of ban evasions in the last 48 hrs or so; does freenode only get involved when its multiple channels (ie outside of ubuntu namespace)
<rww> one issue is that k-lines have the same evasion issues as our bans
<bazhang> ah right
<bazhang> so if he treats bans with such contempt, then klines would mean little to nothing as well
<jrib> fail script...
<tonyyarusso> rww: You know what would make me really happy?  Get the release team to put some Warty images up in the .pool directories of a few mirrors for a while to mess with the people who post links early.
<rww> LOL
<tonyyarusso> Quick, somebody call Kate - we must make this happen!  :P
<tonyyarusso> On a related note, does anyone know her IRC nick?  Should add access to -r-p.
<tonyyarusso> ah, found it.  Yay LP profiles
<tonyyarusso> done
<Ttech> yo anyone around?
<rww> hi
<Ttech> never mind.
<ubottu> FloodBot1 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (repeated abuse from annn)
<Ttech> rww, Do you have umode +g?
<rww> Ttech: no
<Ttech> ok.
<rww> sorry, I'm multitasking >.>
<Ttech> I was trying to warn you about an issue, but it was already dealt with.
<annn> hey can i get unbanned
<elky> Not with that kind of patience.
<elky> bazhang, is ray in pm with you?
<bazhang> elky, not now, no
<rww> Can we make #ubuntu-nonsense and forward ceo_ to it :(
<topyli> !away
<ubottu> You should avoid noisy away messages and -nicks in a busy channel like #ubuntu, or other Ubuntu channels; it causes excessive scrolling which is unfair to new users. Use the command "/away <reason>" to set your client away silently.  See also «/msg ubottu Guidelines»
<topyli> !no away is <reply> Please do not use noisy away messages and -nicks in Ubuntu channels. It is annoying and unnecessary, and causes excessive scrolling.  Use the command "/away <reason>" to set your client away silently.  See also «/msg ubottu Guidelines»
<ubottu> I'll remember that topyli
<topyli> elky: better? it is shorter at least
<elky> Barely, but yes
<elky> as in, barely shorter
<topyli> yeah
<elky> when r w w wakes up, he might do a better job
<topyli> i failed by adding stuff instead :)
<topyli> !no away is <reply> Please do not use noisy away messages and -nicks in Ubuntu channels. It is annoying and unnecessary. Use the command "/away <reason>" to set your client away silently. See also «/msg ubottu Guidelines»
<ubottu> I'll remember that topyli
<Flannel> What is a -nick?
<bazhang> xyz|afk
<topyli> Flannel: good question. makes sense in finnish but not in english
<Flannel> topyli: I think it'd make sense if away-messages was hyphenated
<Flannel> then it'd be away-messages and -nicks
<topyli> oh yes
<Flannel> (except away-messages isn't hyphenated)
<topyli> let's hyphenate it! :)
<Flannel> "away messages and nicks" is just as good though
<topyli> yes
<Flannel> You europeans and wanting to concatenate everything down to a single word ;)
<topyli> !no away is <reply> Please do not use noisy away messages and nicks in Ubuntu channels. It is annoying and unnecessary. Use the command "/away <reason>" to set your client away silently. See also «/msg ubottu Guidelines»
<ubottu> I'll remember that topyli
<topyli> Flannel: it's optimization!
<Flannel> topyli: Fewer 0x20s!  Saves them for when they're needed, like command line arguments.
<Flannel> Just think of how many bits you're saving per year!
<topyli> the bandwidth alone!
<Jordan_U> I think that -nicks was supposed to mean Jordan_U-away type nicks, where you take your normal nick and add -foo to it (not some type of odd hyphenation).
<bazhang> * wakka (~loc0@122.162.254.220 jungli ban dodging
<bazhang> <YourKD>  his nick earlier was <yourkid_dies>
<bazhang> serious troll ^
<ubottu> In ubottu, Logan_ said: !burn =~ s/K3b (KDE), gnomebaker, brasero, serpentine, graveman, Nautilus-CD-Burner, GToaster, xcdroast (GNOME), wodim (terminal-based)/K3b (KDE), gnomebaker, brasero, xcdroast (GNOME), wodim (terminal-based)/
<Logan_> I removed the packages that don't exist in Maverick.
<LjL> so many packages getting removes :\
 * Logan_ pokes mneptok or any other op that can run that command on ubottu :P
<ubottu> FrozenFire[alt] called the ops in #ubuntu (markand)
#ubuntu-ops 2011-04-24
<rww> !burners is <reply> CD/DVD burning software: k3b (KDE), brasero (GNOME), gnomebaker, xcdroast, wodim (command-line) | To burn ISO files, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BurningIsoHowto
<ubottu> But burners already means something else!
<rww> !no, burners is <reply> CD/DVD burning software: k3b (KDE), brasero (GNOME), gnomebaker, xcdroast, wodim (command-line) | To burn ISO files, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BurningIsoHowto
<ubottu> I'll remember that rww
<rww> !burners > Logan_
<Pici> so why isn't grex banned yet?
<rww> because my care-o-meter is currently at about -5 out of 10
<rww> go right ahead, if you'd like
<bazhang> eyes on suicidolt he just got banned from another channel for abuse
<Corey> bazhang: Which?
<bazhang> ##linux Corey
<Corey> bazhang: He just got unbanned there, if that's what you're pointing at...
<bazhang> Corey, just now, yes
<bazhang> is Juest for real?
<rww> lol users.
<bazhang> he seems completely oblivious on how to generate a url, but then knows how to crash someone 's system
<rww> bazhang: never attribute to malice what can be sufficiently explained by incompetence
<rww> It's starting to scare me that nobody's reacted negatively to my /plusone macro yet.
 * rww got people complaining about being asked to move to #ubuntu+1 6 and 12 months ago
<highvoltage> rww: it appears there is a pattern?
<tonyyarusso> @btlogin
<tonyyarusso> OMG we need a better server for that site, or something.
<tsimpson> tonyyarusso: the server is fine, the Bantracker is what sucks :)
<jussi> Morning
<jussi> tsimpson: +++
<tonyyarusso> tsimpson: Well then fix it!
<tonyyarusso> ;)
<rww> tonyyarusso: tsimpson's proposed fix for Bantracker involves nuking it from orbit, I understand.
<tsimpson> tonyyarusso: it's on my list of things to get around to eventually fixing sometime
<tonyyarusso> Whatever will give me the functionality without five-minute page loads.
<tsimpson> moving away from SQLite will be a great improvement
<tonyyarusso> pgsql?
<tsimpson> probably mysql, for ubottu.com, but we plan on using the Storm abstraction
<jussi> tonyyarusso: contributors welcome :D
<tsimpson> SQLite is great, but not for a 500MB db
<rww> jussi: tonyyarusso hacking on ubottu? are you trying to turn one of our few sane ops insane?
<tonyyarusso> While we're talkinag about 500MB databases, HOLY FRICK does Gwibber use a lot of disk space.
<jussi> rww: wait... you are saying tonyyarusso is sane? o.O :P :P
<rww> lolgwibber
<rww> jussi: compared to the rest of us!
<tonyyarusso> 6.2GB!  Really?  You had to store *6.2GB* worth of past tweets and dents, even though you'll only actually display the last couple of hours?  WHY?
<elky> without reading backscroll further than your very last comment, tonyyarusso, i'd guess you're talking about gwibber.
<rww> lol.
<tonyyarusso> hehe
<rww> tonyyarusso: switch to irssi+bitlbee, obviously.
<tonyyarusso> rww: It's a possibility
 * tonyyarusso runs the magical script from http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1477787&page=1 again
<elky> i would have thought they'd have fixed the whole lack of "oh, there's no internet, i'll calm down and not clag this computer to a crawl" checking
<bazhang>  [Spicemaster] (spicemaste@unaffiliated/blockcold): Spicemaster   how is it jungli still has a cloak with all his ban dodging
 * rww facepalms
<elky> because there's enough new staff for it to be forgotten about
<rww> maybe staff need an idiottracker
<bazhang> iirc one of them wanted a prod when about it
<elky> they have access to our equivalent
<bazhang> err -when
<rww> elky: I've asked three or four of them in the past if they do and they've all said no. perhaps we need to educate freenode staff ;P
<elky> rww, getting the staff cloak access to !btlogin was pretty much the last thing I achieved in my former ircc term
<elky> so, yeah
<rww> !repeat > ceo
<bazhang> is Juest making even an iota of sense? either in his "help" or his continued non-comprehension of "unsupported" ?
<rww> I don't know but I think I'm mad at crap guides on the internet and IRC that don't have people read PPA pages before saying add-apt-repository ppa:whatever
<rww> I catch people doing it with xorg-edgers in #ubuntu sometimes and hit them with a stick for it
<rww> !info gnome3-session maverick | bazhang
<ubottu> bazhang: gnome3-session (source: gnome-session): The GNOME Session Manager - GNOME 3 session. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.32.0-0ubuntu1 (maverick), package size 2 kB, installed size 128 kB
<rww> don't ask me why, I don't know.
<bazhang> he's running all this in a vbox as well. first it was audio, then gnome2 "messed"
<rww> bazhang: Juest is now PMing me asking me to unquiet them. I told them no and to come in here and talk with you.
<bazhang> rww he is in PM with me and refuses to read guidelines and coc, says does not care
<rww> not surprised
<bazhang> "unmute me now"
<Pici> er
<Pici> we didn't unban lars from #ubuntu, did we?
<Pici> you know, it would be helpful if the IRCC's wiki page had their email adress on it.
<nhandler> Pici: What page? IRC/IrcCouncil ? That page doesn't have it since it was the Charter that explains the council's duties. But I believe any page that we refer people to when they need to contact us (i.e. LP team, appeals page, etc) all list it
<Pici> nhandler: Then !irccouncil should point people in a direction where they can actually contact the IRCC. Anything but a wiki page describing what the IRCC is would be better.
<nhandler> !irccouncil
<ubottu> The Ubuntu IRC Council is the team governance council for the the Ubuntu IRC channels on the freenode network - For serious inquiries please join #ubuntu-irc-council - See also https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/IrcCouncil
 * Pici shrugs
<Pici> Maybe its just me who can't remember what the email address is ever.
<nhandler> Pici: I think the link is appropriate there as it explains what the council does. But an email address would be nice to add. I'll do that now
<nhandler> !irccouncil =~ s/ - See/ or email irc-council@lists.ubuntu.com - See/
<ubottu> I'll remember that nhandler
<nhandler> !irccouncil
<ubottu> The Ubuntu IRC Council is the team governance council for the the Ubuntu IRC channels on the freenode network - For serious inquiries please join #ubuntu-irc-council or email irc-council@lists.ubuntu.com - See also https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/IrcCouncil
<Pici> Thanks :)
<nhandler> :)
<topyli> Pici: add it to your address book as well :)
<Pici> topyli: Thats too logical.
<topyli> granted
<Pici> You all still having a meeting today, or did google remind me for no reason?
<topyli> i suppose we are, i see enough people alive
<ubottu> In ubottu, theTank said: .aum.. what is ubuntu?
<Omega> Can someone look in #ubuntu+1, there is a user that is trolling (perscitus), and he has been for quite a while.
<jussi> Omega: Ill have a look
<Jordan_U> I don't see anything I would call trolling yet.
<Omega> < perscitus> lucas-arg,  global menu in natty sucks < perscitus> lucas-arg,  thats all Ubuntu has for 11.10 < perscitus> lucas-arg,  Canonical was dumb not backing gnome 3 since it is plenty stable compared to unity
<Omega> We're trying to help him but he won't tell us what he is using.
<Omega> That lucas-arg person isn't gelping either.
<rww> Pici, topyli: What time?
<topyli> rww: in 10min
<rww> thanks
<topyli> i can't seem to make -meeting stick in quassel though. i join it, it never shows in the channel list
<topyli> if i switch channels, the only way back is /join
<LjL> wait, how in 10min?
<LjL> isn't it at 20 UTC?
<topyli> yes
<rww> @now
<ubottu> Current time in Etc/UTC: April 24 2011, 17:54:39
<rww> lol.
<topyli> LjL: err, it's 18:00
<LjL> oh ok
<topyli> saturdays are later, because nobody wants to do anything else on a saturday night
<tsimpson> topyli: you probably did something like "permanently hide this channel" or whatever it is
<ubottu> jo-erlend called the ops in #ubuntu+1 ()
<topyli> tsimpson: saved by a hilight!
<topyli> (made it show back up)
<ubottu> guntbert called the ops in #ubuntu (TaZeR)
<guntbert> please have a look at tazer in #u, he keeps ranting.....
<Flannel> guntbert: We're aware, although he seems to have stopped currently.
<ubottu> LjL called the ops in #ubuntu (TaZeR, has been asked to stop repeatedly)
<LjL> not really, has he
<guntbert> he really didn't ...
<Flannel> Oh for crying out loud.
<guntbert> <TaZeR> why are u guys such up tight bitches like really take a chill pill phil     - in PM
<guntbert> bye, then :)
<popey> @btlogin
<Slackta> Fuck the Police coming straight from the underground
<LjL> ok...
<rww> Slackta: Is that your actual last name or an alias? Just wondering.
<rww> :D
<ubottu> In ubottu, aif123 said: how is natty narwhal doing
 * rww facepalms
<ubottu> In #ubuntu+1, Logan_ said: !misspelling =~ s/attacked, and hurts/attacked and hurts/
<rww> is larsto that person we've been kicking out of #ubuntu+1 for the last few days?
<topyli> larstorben, torbenlars etc etc
 * rww PMs larsto to make sure they understand the concept of "ban"
<rww> predictably, no response.
 * rww tells them to come here for ban resolution, goes afk
#ubuntu-ops 2012-04-16
<bazhang> so savr is ban dodging then
<bazhang> savr, you're still in #ubuntu ?
<bazhang> ok
<bazhang> savr, you were asked by Jordan_U to join here to resolve you r ban
<savr> ok
<bazhang> <savr> lREDl, rm -rf /
<savr> yup
<savr> and the next line
<savr> and the previous line
<bazhang> savr, but you never joined, but just cloaked and came back into #ubuntu
<savr> it was all in gesture
<savr> I talked to lredl
<bazhang> ?
<savr> I don't know why the ban wasn't placed on my cloak
<bazhang> you weren't cloaked at the time
<bazhang> savr, why give such a command in #ubuntu ?
<savr> I assumed Jordan_U removed the ban after I said I spoke to lredl
<bazhang> no
<savr> bazhang, he asked how to delete a file ending it with :p
<savr> so I replied in three lines
<bazhang> savr, please answer my question
<savr> rm -rf /
<savr> path/to/file
<savr> :p
<savr> obviously by asking such a question and ending it with :p I assumed he knows a little bit about what he is doing...
<savr> plus I sorted it out with him in private
<oCean> savr: are you aware that lots of others are reading the conversations in the channel?
<savr> yes
<oCean> not just the ones you assume "know a little bit about what they are doing"
<savr> if they were reading my line
<savr> they would have read the next
<oCean> no
<oCean> do NOT assume that
<savr> or they wouldn't have known what it was an "answer" to
<oCean> they see a command, they run it
<oCean> simple as that
<mneptok> savr: there is never a mitigating circumstance that makes that command acceptable as input to #ubuntu. full stop.
<savr> well they are not root
<savr> so it wouldn't work anyway
<mneptok> savr: i suggest you put down that shovel, stop digging that hole, and just promise never to send such stuff to #u again.
<savr> I already made such promises
<savr> and can make them again
<bazhang> the ban evasion doesn't help
<savr> I've spoke to bazhang, Jordan_U, and lredl out of this channel
<mneptok> savr: on this channel during this discussion? i see nothing contrite at all. what am i missing?
<savr> so things look very out of context
<bazhang> savr, you were asked to join here first
<savr> I was not aware I was evading a ban
<savr> and when I saw that I could rejoin I assumed that Jordan forgave me before he went to sleep
<savr> he told me to come here because he is going to sleep
<savr> not because I didn't make good by briefing lredl and apologising to jordan and lredl
<bazhang> savr, Jordan_U asked me to wait here to chat with you, so no
<savr> then sorry for the misunderstanding
<savr> freenode should have cloaked me upon connect
<bazhang> savr, lets be 100% clear
<bazhang> #ubuntu is support only
<savr> yup
<bazhang> no jokes, etc
<bazhang> savr, clear on that? chit chat elsewhere, #ubuntu support only
<savr> sure
<savr> I came in today requesting help on a bug
<savr> only to find a long bug report
<bazhang> savr, next time the ban will not be lifted quickly
<savr> so my bug comment was in context of the subject
<bazhang> savr, and you are 100% clear on the rules, so lets not have any "I misunderstood" situations
<savr> just 30 - 100 lines disconnected from the rest of the discussion
<savr> ok
<bazhang> !guidelines | savr please have a read
<ubottu> savr please have a read: The guidelines for using the Ubuntu channels can be found here: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines
<bazhang> !coc | savr and this too please
<ubottu> savr and this too please: The Ubuntu Code of Conduct is a community etiquette document to which we ask all Ubuntu users to adhere, and can be found at http://www.ubuntu.com/community/conduct/ | For information on how to electronically sign the CoC, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SigningCodeofConduct
<savr> done
<bazhang> savr, feel free to join #ubuntu , thanks for joining to resolve this
<savr> thx
<bazhang> a voicing system via serial port install
<bazhang> darmok kernel 3.3.2
<bazhang> alteregoa
<mneptok> at Tenagra?
<Fuchs> oh, you do know alteregoa?
<bazhang> Darmok and Jalad at Tanagra
<bazhang> oh yeah
<bazhang> he was spamming that the other day, he's in #ubuntu+1 asking abou t that alleged kernel now
<bazhang> banned in #ubuntu afaict
<Fuchs> he is one of the very few perma-banned people in #ubuntu-de
<Fuchs> for being an idiot for over 4 years
<bazhang> yep. pretty much the same time span of idiocy in #ubuntu
<Fuchs> good
<Fuchs> oh, and also in #ubuntuusers
<bazhang> they make an awesome plugin for Firefox, or did
 * mneptok his eyes red, his fist closed
<Fuchs> who does?
<bazhang> ubuntuusers.de
<Fuchs> we do?
<bazhang> lets you search the forums really precisely, tons of other features
<Fuchs> I am not aware of that  (note that I am a uu.de team member)
<mneptok> Temba! his forums open!
<Fuchs> ah
<Fuchs> yes, there was one
<Fuchs> which is, according to current comments, no longer maintained
<bazhang> awww
<mneptok> Temba. at rest.
<mneptok> Jelad with sails unfurled.
 * mneptok and bazhang on the oCean 
<oCean> no way, ANOTHER rerun of 2 and 1/2 men?
<ubottu> FloodBot1 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (repeated abuse from ansi)
<bazhang> roelfrog just seems to be giving nonsense advice, redirecting to forums and such
 * oCean screams
<bazhang> I'm ready to chew gravel
<Pici> and?
<bazhang> he seems completely unaware of anything he's "advising"
<bazhang> <roelforg> xichael, use a desktop to boot the livecd, have the livecd dd the iso to the usb, stick the usb in the netboot
<bazhang> rly?
<oCean> (please don't notice he's Dutch)
<oCean> nvm, I AM FROM K-PAX!
<bazhang> did I miss him asking for a netboot? if he's on a live cd where is the iso? chroot'd into something and something etc etc?
<oCean> netboot=netbook what he meant
<bazhang> hehe K-pax
<bazhang> ok
<bazhang> still where is the iso
<oCean> lost between sever lines of nonsense
<oCean> several*
<bazhang> heh
<mneptok> Shaka. when the walls fell.
<AlanBell> Darmok and Jalad at Tanagra
<bazhang> alteregoa!
<oCean> what now?
<bazhang> al an bell
<bazhang> al ter egoa
<bazhang> see the resemblance!
<Fuchs> yes, k-line him
<bazhang> aptana studio seems like a real kludge to install
<bazhang> does not work with openjdk
<bazhang> and needs xulrunner
<oCean> gave roelforg the supportersguide, but not sure if he gets the hint
<oCean> it's not me, it's the guy asking for help, he's vague
<bazhang> hehe
<ubottu> In #ubuntu, manitou said: ubottu: thx that is nice !
<oCean> bazhang, re roelforg: I'm not sure if he continues in #u, but I asked him to join here if he feels like discussing our comments instead of discussing in the channel
<oCean> I'm off for a couple of mins
<bazhang> oCean, Thanks!
<bazhang> roelforg, how may we help you
<roelforg> bazhang, i'm just watching
<bazhang> roelforg, something you wished to discuss?
<roelforg> bazhang, i'm just watching
<roelforg> bazhang, while your here. I was told you wanted to say something to me?
<bazhang> roelforg, you were asked to join here if you wished to discuss issues related to your support in #ubuntu rather than in the channel itself, was my understanding
<roelforg> Someone pm'd me and said that if you or (user that i'll keep anonymous) are trying to point something out to me, i was to check here,
<roelforg> So i thought you were trying to do so.
<bazhang> roelforg, you seem to be giving out advice that was overly complex, to the wrong users entirely, or just re-directing people to the ubuntu forums
<roelforg> This is why i don't use IRC a lot, people always get angry at me. I'll just leave you alone.
<oCean> Oh boy
<oCean> had similar reaction in pm
#ubuntu-ops 2012-04-17
<bazhang> we really need a streetlamp factoid for all these +1 crossposters in #ubuntu/etc released channels
<bazhang> <jimmythekid> i just found a major hole that gives shell access
<bazhang> sounds like jimmybirer
<roasted> hello!
<roasted> bazhang: hi there
<roasted> let's talk
<bazhang> hi
<roasted> hi
<roasted> good to see you
<bazhang> asking for dyndns support has zero to do with ubuntu support
<roasted> why exactly is it illegal to discuss ddns issues within ubuntu in the #ubuntu channel
<roasted> my ddns was not updating in ubuntu
<bazhang> it's generic to all OSes
<roasted> I was asking, why
<roasted> but my issue in specific was pertaining to ubuntu in general
<bazhang> thats a router issue, not Ubuntu
<roasted> router?
<roasted> its a package issue
<roasted> its installed ON ubuntu
<roasted> no router here bro
<bazhang> roasted, when asked to take it to the chat room, then its a good idea to do so
<roasted> http://www.no-ip.com/downloads.php?page=linux
<roasted> bam
<roasted> bazhang: when I'm in #ubuntu, I discuss Ubuntu issues.
<roasted> I was discussing Ubuntu issues with DDNS with a package directly relating to, you guessed it, Ubuntu
<bazhang> roasted, it's not specific to ubuntu as I said.
<roasted> It's a package for Ubuntu.
<roasted> What's not specific about that.
<bazhang> they pulled the support for everyone
<roasted> Is there a #no-ip-ubuntu-package channel?
<roasted> should I go there?
<roasted> create a channel and hope someone comes in to discuss my no-ip issue with ubuntu?
<roasted> or hsould I discuss it in the most logical place remotely possible. i.e., #ubuntu
<roasted> 2 and 2 is 4 here, bro. I was in the right place.
<bazhang> roasted, come back when you wish to discuss removal of your ban
<roasted> I'd actually like to discuss that immediately.
<bazhang> roasted, arguing about it is not  the  way to go
<roasted> bazhang: it seems as if you thought I was talking about a router based package, which is clearly what fueled my ban, when I was indeed discussing a package on Linux that was installed on my machine, namely Ubuntu.
<roasted> I'm sorry there was some miscommunication there.
<bazhang> no miscommunication
<roasted> Agree to disagree.
<bazhang> no
<bazhang> you were asked to take the offtopic chat to #ubuntu-offtopic , simple.
<roasted> So, what can be done in regard to this ban?
<bazhang> come back when you wish to discuss it. there's no "agree to disagree" in this.
<roasted> I'm here now, and I'd like to continue discussing it.
<roasted> What can I do to get this removed?
<bazhang> why were you banned in the first place roasted
<roasted> I was banned for discussing DDNS services on my Linux box.
<roasted> in the #ubuntu IRC channel, that is.
<bazhang> no
<bazhang> you were asked to take the offtopic chat to #ubuntu-offtopic
<roasted> If that was by definition, off topic, so be it. That was the exact nature of the conversation, though.
<roasted> Okay.
<roasted> I was off topic by discussing DDNS services on my Ubuntu box in the #ubuntu channel.
<bazhang> instead you responded that you would not be going there
<bazhang> roasted, ok
<bazhang> come back in 24 hours to discuss
<roasted> Discuss, what?
<bazhang> removal of your ban.
<roasted> I'd like to take care of it now while we are both here and online.
<bazhang> roasted, you still wish to argue about it. so thats not going to happen today.
<roasted> I was off topic by discussing DDNS services on my Ubuntu box in the #ubuntu channel.
<roasted> I admitted I was off topic.
<roasted> Was that... not the point? To acknowledge where the issue was, take care of it, and move on from there?
<bazhang> roasted, see you in 24 hours
<roasted> I'm failing to see why we cannot take care of this now, bazhang
<bazhang> roasted, there's no unban on demand.
<roasted> I understand, but it doesn't mean we cannot discuss this now.
<roasted> We're both here, online, speaking at this moment.
<bazhang> roasted, not interested in arguing about this. please return in 24 hours, thanks.
<roasted> Arguing? There is no argument. Just a discussion on the matter at hand.
<bazhang> roasted, and I am asking you to return in 24 hours to discuss.
<roasted> bazhang: I'm really failing to understand why this cannot be taken care of now. But, alas, perhaps we'll be in a better state of mind tomorrow.
<bazhang> roasted, if thats too  soon then we can extend it
<roasted> I'll see you then, my friend.
<roasted> No need to further push anything. Enough damage done. We'll chat tomorrow. ;)
<roasted> Hope you have a good night.
<bazhang> roasted, please exit the channel as our discussion is finished
<roasted> Have a good night, bro.
<roasted> :)
<bazhang> since when is choosing a different video driver a downgrade
<bazhang> augh smallfoot-
<bazhang> <deadmund> bazhang: I'm writing a bot! :P
<bazhang> got him in PM; it does not talk he says
<bazhang> <fcb> emergency, I need help. a question of life and death, if not worse. I want to watch soccer tonight
<bazhang> I thought soccer was worse
<mneptok> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NK-gUXl7usc
<bazhang> * [monitortft] (57976144@gateway/web/freenode/ip.87.151.97.68): p57976144.dip.t-dialin.net/87.151.97.68   Lars?
<Pici> woo
<bazhang> oh yeah
<Roasted> good afternoon
<bazhang> hi
<Roasted> hey there bazhang
<Roasted> how's it going?
<bazhang> good
<Roasted> This a good time?
<bazhang> Roasted, sure
<Roasted> think we can continue the discussion?
<bazhang> Roasted, lets be clear: if asked  to stop offtopic and chat in #ubuntu-offtopic , please do so
<Roasted> You got it.
<bazhang> ok
<bazhang> Roasted, I removed the other hostmask ban, since you are cloaked, you should be able to rejoin #ubuntu regardless
<Roasted> appreciate it
<Roasted> Have a good one.
<bazhang> thanks, you too
<ubottu> In ubottu, wylde said: !pdfcli is <reply> You can view the text portion of pdf files in CLI using 'less /path/to/pdffile'
<ubottu> FloodBot1 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (repeated abuse from ox1de)
#ubuntu-ops 2012-04-18
<ubottu> In #ubuntu, eunshis said: Ubottu: have you started using it? It is stable?
<bazhang> no idea why Nooriden is asking for wifi help when he seems not to have ubuntu installed even
<bazhang> he just pastebin'd "my wireless is not working"
<bazhang> that has to be single rudest away message I've even seen
<Pici> I think I may have to agree there.
<bazhang> and he's not too polite either
<bazhang> @mark #ubuntu-offtopic [Xtopherus] (Elite514@2001:470:1f07:1423::2): Linux_Guyy  record-setting rude away message, refusal to remove/disable it before quit
<ubottu> The operation succeeded.
<bazhang> odd how idoru missed that
<bazhang> or I missed idoru not being in #ubuntu any longer
<Pici> Maybe I'm just in an annoyed mood, but haylo is seriously driving me crazy in -ot.
<ubottu> FloodBotK1 called the ops in #kubuntu-ops-monitor (repeated abuse from HelenB)
#ubuntu-ops 2012-04-19
<palwmare> ساع
<palwmare> ساع
<palwmare> ساعساعساعساعساعساعساعساعساعساعساعساعساعساعساعساعساعساعساعساعساعساعساعساعساعساعساعساعساعساعساعساعساعساعساعساعساعساعساعساعساع
<palwmare> ساعساعساعساعساعساعساعساعساعساعساعساعساعساعساعساعساعساعساعساعساعساعساعساعساعساعساعساعساعساعساعساعساعساعساعساعساعساعساعساعساعساعساعساعساعساعساعساعساعساعساعساعساعساعساعساعساعساعساع
<palwmare> ساعساعساعساعساعساعساعساعساعساعساعساعساعساعساعساعساعساعساعساعساعساعساعساعساعساعساعساعساعساعساعساعساعساعساعساعساعساعساعساعساعساعساعساعساعساعساعساعساعساعساعساعساعساعساعساعساعساعساعساعساعساعساعساعساعساعساعساعساع
<arabic> ساعساعساعساعساعساعساعساعساعساعساعساعساعساعساعساعساعساعساعساعساعساعساعساعساعساعساعساعساعساعساعساعساعساعساعساعساعساعساعساعساعساعساعساع
<arabic> ساعساعساعساعساعساعساعساعساعساعساعساعساعساعساعساعساعساعساعساعساعساعساعساعساعساعساعساعساعساعساعساعساعساعساعساعساعساعv
<arabic> ساعساعساعساعساعساعساعساعساعساعساعساعساعساعساعساعساعساعساعساعساعساعساعساعساعساعساعساعساعساعساعساعساعساعساعساعساعساعv
<arabic> ساعساعساعساعساعساعساعساعساعساعساعساعساعساعساعساعساعساعساعساعساعساعساعساعساعساعساعساعساعساعساعساعساعساعساعساعساعساعv
<arabic> ساعساعساعساعساعساعساعساعساعساعساعساعساعساعساعساعساعساعساعساعساعساعساعساعساعساعساعساعساعساعساعساعساعساعساعساعساعساعv
<pangolin> staff
<arabic> ساعساعساعساعساعساعساعساعساعساعساعساعساعساعساعساعساعساعساعساعساعساعساعساعساعساعساعساعساعساعساعساعساعساعساع
<arabic> ساعساعساعساعساعساعساعساعساعساعساعساعساعساعساعساعساعساعساعساعساعساعساع
<arabman> ساعساعساعساعساعساعساعساعساعساعساعساعساعساعساعساعساع
<arabman> ساعساعساعساعساعساعساعساعساعساعساعساعساعساعساعساعساع
<arabman> ساعساعساعساعساعساعساعساعساعساعساعساعساعساعساعساعساعساعساعساعساعساعساعساعساعساعساعساعساعساع
<arabman> ساعساعساعساعساعساعساعساعساعساعساعساعساعساعساعساعساعساعساعساعساعساعساعساعساعساعساعساعساعساعساعساعساعساعساعساع
<arabman> ساعساعساعساعساعساعساعساعساعساعساعساعساعساعساعساعساعساعساعساعساعساعساعساعساعساعساعساعساعساعساعساعساعساعساعساعساعساعساعساعساعساعساعساعساعساع
<arabman> ساعساعساعساعساعساعساعساعساعساعساعساعساعساعساعساعساعساعساعساعساعساعساعساعساعساعساعساعساعساعساعساعساعساعساعساعساعساعساعساعساعساعساعساعساعساعساعساعساعساعساعساعساعساعساعساعساعساع
<arabman> ساعساعساعساعساعساعساعساعساعساعساعساعساعساعساعساعساعساعساعساعساعساعساعساعساعساعساعساعساعساعساعساعساعساعساعساعساعساعساعساعساعساعساعساعساعساعساعساعساعساعساعساعساعساعساعساعساعساع
<arabman> ساعساعساعساعساعساعساعساعساعساعساعساعساعساعساعساعساعساعساعساعساعساعساعساعساعساعساعساعساعساعساعساعساعساعساعساعساعساعساعساعساعساعساعساعساعساعساعساعساعساعساعساعساعساعساعساعساعساع
<arabman> ساعساعساعساع
<arabman> ساع
<arabman> ساع
<arabman> ساعvساعساعساعساعساعساعساعساعساعساعساعساعv
<arabman> ساعساعساعساعساعساعساعساع
<arabman> ساعساعساعساعساعساعساعساعساعساعساعساعساعساعساعساعساعساعساعساعساعساعساعساعساعساعساعساعساعساعساعساعساعساعساعساعساعساعساعساعساعساعساعساعساعساعساعساعساعساعساع
<arabman> vساعساعساعساعساعساعساعساعساعساعساعساعساعساعساعساعساعساعساعساعساعساعساعساعساع
<arabman> ساعساعساعساعساعساعساعساعساعساعساعساعساعساعساعساعساعساعساعساعساعساعساعساعساعساعساعساعساعساعساعساعساعساعساع
<arabman> ساعساعساعساعساعساعساعساعساعساعساعساعساعساعساعساعساعساعساعساعv
<arabman> ساعساعساعساعساعساعساعساعساعساعساعساعساعساعساعساع
<arabman> ساعساعساعساعساعساعساعساعساعساعساعساعساعساعساعساعساعساعساعساعساعساعساعساعساعساعساعساعساعساعساعساعساعساع
<arabman> ساعساعساعساعساعساعساعساعساعساعساعساعساعساعساعساعساعساعساعساعساعساعساعساعساعساعساعساعساعساعساعساعساعساع
<arabman> ساعساعساعساعساعساعساعساعساعساعساعساعساعساعساعساعساعساعساعساعساعساعساعساعساعv
<arabman> ساعساعساعساعساعساعساعساعساعساعساعساعساعساعساعساعساعساعساعساعساعساعساعساعساعvساعساعساعساعساعساعساعساعساعساعساع
<arabman> ساعساعساعساعساعساعساعساعساعساعساعساعساعساعساعساعساعساعساعساعساعساعساعساعساعساعساعساعساعساعساعساعساعساعساعساعساعساعساعساعساعساعساعساعساعساعساعساع
<arabman> ساعساعساعساعساعساعساعساعساعساعساعساعساعساعساعساعساعساعساعساعساعساعساعساعساعساعساعساعساعساعساعساعساعساعساعساعساعساعساعساعساعساعساعساعساعساعساعساع
<arabman> ساعساعساعساعساعساعساعساعساعساعساعساعساعساعساعساعساعساعساعساعساعساعساعساعساعساعساعساعساعساعساعساعساعساعساعساعساعساعساعساعساعساعساعساعساعساعساعساعساعساعساعساعساعساعساعساعساعساعساعساعساعساعساعساعساعساعساعساعساعساعساعساعØ
<pangolin> gheraint, as you can see this is the issue
<arabman> ساعساعساعساعساعساعساعساعساعساعساعساعساعساعساعساعساعساعساعساعساعساعساعساعساعساعساعساعساعساعساعساعساعساعساعساعساعساعساعساعساعساعساعساعساعساعساعساعساعساعساعساعساعساعساعساعساعساعساعساعساعساعساعساعساعساعساعساعساعساعساعساعØ
<gheraint> hmm
<arabman> ساعساعساعساعساعساعساعساعساعساعساعساعساعساعساعساعساعساعساعساعساعساعساعساعساعساعساعساعساعساعساعساعساعساعساعساعساعساعساعساعساعساعساعساعساعساعساعساعساعساعساعساعساعساعساعساعساعساعساعساعساعساعساعساعساعساعساعساعساعساعساعساعØ
<arabman> ساعساعساعساعساعساعساعساعساعساعساعساعساعساعساعساعساعساعساعساعساعساعساعساعساعساعساعساعساعساعساعساعساعساعساعساعساعساعساعساعساعساعساعساعساعساعساعساعساعساعساعساعساعساعساعساعساعساعساعساعساعساعساعساعساعساعساعساعساعساعساعساعØ
<arabman> ساعساعساعساعساعساعساعساعساعساعساعساعساعساعساعساعساعساعساعساعساعساعساعساعساعساعساعساعساعساعساعساعساعساعساعساعساعساعساعساعساعساعساعساعساعساعساعساعساعساعساعساعساعساعساعساعساعساعساعساعساعساعساعساعساعساعساعساعساعساعساعساعØ
<arabman> ساعساعساعساعساعساعساعساعساعساعساعساعساعساعساعساعساعساعساعساعساعساعساعساعساعساعساعساعساعساعساعساعساعساعساعساعساعساعساعساعساعساعساعساعساعساعساعساعساعساعساعساعساعساعساعساعساعساعساعساعساعساعساعساعساعساعساعساعساعساعساعساعØ
<pangolin> gheraint, when I +q they quit and return with a diff IP
<arabman> ساعساعساعساعساعساعساعساعساعساعساعساعساعساعساعساعساعساعساعساعساعساعساعساعساعساعساعساعساعساعساعساعساعساعساعساعساعساعساعساعساعساعساعساعساعساعساعساعساعساعساعساعساعساعساعساعساعساعساعساعساعساعساعساعساعساعساعساعساعساعساعساعØ
<gheraint> try +r for a while perhaps
<pangolin> will try that for a while, thanks gheraint
<gheraint> ok, glad I could help
<Dax> +q $~a is better, though I'd probably just quiet webchat instead
<pangolin> so +q *!*@gateway/webchat/*   ?
<Dax> gateway/web/freenode/*
<pangolin> ok, will see how it goes, thanks for the advice
<Logan_> Can someone /cs ban *!*@wikia/majorthomme$##fix_your_connection please?
<Logan_> jedivulcan keeps joining #ubuntu and quitting due to "Excess Flood."
<Logan_> pangolin: The $a doesn't work in that case, I don't think...
<Unit193> He's identified almost every time.
<Logan_> The account is JediVulcan.
<Logan_> You can see that he was able to join even after the ban was set.
<pangolin> yup, thanks for the help :)
<Logan_> Thanks pangolin. :-)
<Unit193> pangolin: #ubuntu-irc
<cprofitt> we have Syria in #ubuntuforums if we can get a op to help that would be appreciated
<tsimpson> cprofitt: looks like staff are on it
<jbroome> where now?
<cprofitt> tsimpson: yep
<cprofitt> apparently that is the word disgusting in Arabic
<tsimpson> they were also spamming random characters/bytes
<tsimpson> jbroome: I don't see them anywhere else
<cprofitt> thanks guys
<tsimpson> :)
<Unit193> Just hit #ubuntu-beginners
<Unit193> (Services have him)
<jbroome> pwnt.
<jbroome> i may have to run another irssi instance just for #ubuntu-*
<jbroome> did he hit #Ubuntu at all?
<pangolin> yes
<jbroome> ah
<pangolin> jbroome, could you please +q *!*@gateway/web/freenode/* #ubuntuforums
<gry> !guidelines > yakko
<bazhang> gooosss-fraba...
<jtrucks> immortal on
<bazhang> helenB is unpleasant
<bazhang> bit of a history in the btracker
<bazhang> yikes. he skipped maverick and natty
<Pici> I don't know what he did.
<bazhang> ouch!
<bazhang> lovely
<bazhang> WEdnesday, Thursday, Murphy'sDay
<ubottu> FloodBotK1 called the ops in #kubuntu-ops-monitor (repeated abuse from HelenB)
<bazhang> siglar, hi
<Unit193> .!dontzap is no  longer valid, dead link.
<bazhang> !dontzap
<ubottu> To re-enable the Ctrl-Alt-Backspace combination that restarts your X server see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config/DontZap
<bazhang> !forget dontzap
<ubottu> I'll forget that, bazhang
 * Bishoo مساء الخير
<bazhang> Bishoo, english here
<Bishoo> Hi
<bazhang> hi
<Bishoo> U sbuk arbec
<bazhang> Bishoo, no I dont
<bazhang> Bishoo, try ##arabic
<Bishoo> Ok
<bazhang> Bishoo, do you need help with ubuntu?
<bazhang> was that syria| from earlier?
<ubottu> FloodBot1 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (repeated abuse from fishcooker)
<oCean> Like in -ot is some bot that got removed earlier?
<ubottu> dlentz called the ops in #ubuntu ()
#ubuntu-ops 2012-04-20
<bazhang> using debian packages with ubuntu: sometimes works. great.
<bazhang> rant overload in -ot
<bazhang> it may well bring down freenode
<dax> nah, freenode brings down itself without needing any help >.>
<bazhang> hehe
<elky> it's funny cos it's true
<Tm_T> elky: ?
<elky> <bazhang> it may well bring down freenode
<elky> <dax> nah, freenode brings down itself without needing any help >.>
<Tm_T> that
<elky> that what?
<Tm_T> that I'm blind, thanks (:
 * Tm_T should wake up
 * dax pours Tm_T some coffee
 * elky pours some coffee on Tm_T
 * Fuchs brings bazhang down
<mneptok> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qj8kMmUxkSE
<mneptok> oo-WOO-hoo!
<mneptok> You're telling' me that you some big hero.
<mneptok> There goes my uptime to runlevel zero.
<mneptok> Don't bring down. No no no no no. oo-WOO-hoo!
<mneptok> I'll tell you once more before runlevel four.
<mneptok> Don't bring down.
<Fuchs> o.O
<oCean> http://i.imgur.com/SRihh.jpg
<mneptok> ugh. i'll have that song in my head all day now. thanks ba_zhang.
<loppy> Myrtti?
<mneptok> loppy: is there something you need from the ops team?
<Pici> loppy: can we help you?
<loppy> yes
<mneptok> loppy: with ... ?
<loppy> let me be server too... because everyone is but me
<mneptok> loppy: Freenode ircd?
<mneptok> loppy: or an Ubuntu op?
<knome> loppy, what do you need help with from the operator team?
<loppy> just let me be server and i will explain
<knome> no.
<loppy> why not???
<mneptok> loppy: i cannnot do anything about a topic i do not understand. are you talking about Freenode ircd or Ubuntu ops?
<mneptok> loppy: "let me be server" is wholly uninformative.
<oCean> mneptok: he's forwarded frm #x-ot (ban)
<loppy> Kurt von Fick! let me be server
<knome> loppy, unless you start making sense, please leave the channel
<mneptok> loppy: you seem intent n not answering my simple questions. i'm done.
<mneptok> *on
<knome> mneptok, you're not on -team?
<loppy> o forget it
<mneptok> knome: screen and brain real estate issues.
<mneptok> knome: last i knew, there was no official business there i would miss. so ...
<knome> mneptok, mm-hmm. anyway, as i said there, until i will remove the ban, or anybody else, please make sure he listens
<knome> well, it's a good channel to discuss happenings in -ops
<mneptok> i consider -ops a better place for that. ;)
<mneptok> </one_man's_opinion>
<oCean> knome: Myrtti's comments on loppy seem more serious than just making sure he listens
<knome> oCean, yeah, but please remember i don't know the history on #ubuntu*
<knome> only #xubuntu*
<knome> it's very possible he will earn a ban in #xubuntu today, i'm afraid
<Pici> ikonia is talking to him in -irc now.
<Unit193> He was in #x-ot when Myrtti was and asking where she lived and such.
<Pici> And I think we need one person to talk to him here, too many and it gets confusing.
<Myrtti> I don't mind him asking where I live as I can totally not tell him
<knome> Unit193, ah, well, i didn't read that discussion too closely
<Myrtti> what I don't appreciate is the death threats
<knome> agreed.
<knome> PM's me
<mneptok> death threats? :O
<knome> no, just "you there?"
<Fuchs> :(
<Fuchs> don't kill our Myrtti :(
<Myrtti> mneptok: when I banned him from #ubuntu
<mneptok> appears he's closest to me geographically. but i'm close to the top of the "ops whose homes you do not want to visit uninvited" list.
<Pici> it was something like 'tell me where you live so I can kill you'
<Myrtti> it always puts relationships under such stress when you do that
<Myrtti> Pici: nope, "tell me where you live so I can visit you"
<Myrtti> the death threats were before that
<Myrtti> but it was fairly benign in comparison to some death threats I've gotten, wasn't graphical at all
<mneptok> Myrtti: tell them about the compulsory military service in Finland, and how since the Winter War every family must own a rifle or carbine for each member.
<knome> told him to resolve the issue here to get unbanned
<mneptok> lopy: what now?
<Myrtti> mneptok: nah, scaring people off isn't my thing nor do I recommend it to others
<mneptok> Myrtti: that's why it's a silly lie. humor is best.
<lopy> i just wanted to tell you that i am sorry how i was acting .
<mneptok> lopy: it's going to take more than that to make up for actual death threats.
<mneptok> lopy: and i think if the roles were reversed, you'd do the same.
<lopy> how do i make it up to you?
<mneptok> lopy: death threats are the last resort of small minds.
<mneptok> lopy: read these
<mneptok> !coc
<ubottu> The Ubuntu Code of Conduct is a community etiquette document to which we ask all Ubuntu users to adhere, and can be found at http://www.ubuntu.com/community/conduct/ | For information on how to electronically sign the CoC, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SigningCodeofConduct
<mneptok> !guidelines
<ubottu> The guidelines for using the Ubuntu channels can be found here: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines
<mneptok> lopy: follow those for a few weeks or months. play nice with other users and ops. come back here after a minimum of 4 weeks and your bans can be discussed.
<mneptok> lopy: for extra credit, an apology to Myrtti would be good.
<mneptok> lopy: let's make that "sincere apology"
<lopy> sorry Myrtti.
<mneptok> lopy: think about if it was your sister or mother being threatened the way you threatened Myrtti. she's someone's daughter/sister/etc.
<mneptok> lopy: for now, please /part this channel. idle as much as you wish in any #*ubuntu-* channels you wish. follow the CoC and IRC Guidelines and things will probably start to change. come back here in 4 weeks.
<lopy> i will remember this for a long time and i won't forget it, thanks for reminding me that mneptok....good bye
 * mneptok pokes the Myrttitummy and goes for more caffiene
<Myrtti> teehee
<Myrtti> tickles
 * Fuchs hands Myrtti cupcakes with pink icing
<jussi> Fuchs: bribes are against the rules.  :P
<Fuchs> I see no advantage that could ever bring me, so it's not a bribe :(
<jussi> Fuchs: it pays to be nice to Myrtti ;) - then you might not get EMP'd
<Fuchs> I was a bit of an idiot today, so being nice is the least I can do. Anyway, heading home, have a nice evening :)
<jussi> laters :D
<ubottu> In #ubuntu, Barnabas said: !ubottu is a sexy animal
<AlanBell> Barnabas is inaccurate
<knome> jussi, Unit193 is now a ubuntu member, can you get him a bot cloak?
<knome> jussi, i mean, we all know he is a bot, right?
<pangolin> he should join -irc and request a cloak like everybody else.
<pangolin> just because he is a bot does not make him special :P
<knome> pangolin, can one get a bot cloak there?
<knome> :P
<jussi> is a very small shell script even classed as a bot? :P
 * Pici replaces jussi with a very small shell script
<knome> muarhar
<bazhang> does Kubuntu not fall under the paid support rubric?
<bazhang> in regard to angels comment in #ubuntu
<Pici> I'm not sure.
<Pici> I know that Canonical isn't sponsoring development of Kubuntu anymore, but another company has stepped in to take car of that.
 * genii-around sips and ponders the Kubuntu future
<Pici> LjL: I'm not sure its at that level though, like 'how to install'
<LjL> i wouldn't know
<LjL> it's probably not the way to go about learning basic stuff, anyway
<pangolin> actually I think it does
<LjL> but to each one his own
<pangolin> but yeah, paying for that seems silly
<mneptok> AFAIR, releases are supported. not derivatives. Canonical should offer support for Kubuntu 10.04.
<popey> Kubuntu is a 'flavo{u}r' not a 'derivative'
<popey> mint is a pile^W^W^W^Wderivative
<bazhang> bwhahaha
<popey> s/W/H
<bioterror> yes
<bioterror> four w's means you deleted all the words
<bazhang> strangeworld is a rather unpleasant troll
<bazhang> hey
<guntbert> hi, wouldn't it be a good idea ™ to discourage the nick unbuntu in #ubuntu?
<guntbert> hi bazhang :)
<bazhang> guntbert, its the live cd default iirc
<guntbert> bazhang: true - so we will have to live with that - or we can get the right persons to change that
<Pici> Then we'll spend 20 minutes telling each person how to choose a nick, which will of course be used, so they'll end up with a guest nick and it will be  amess
<bazhang> guntbert, that would be great imo, not sure who to contact about that
<Pici> I don't think its feasible to change it.
<guntbert> Pici: yes, bazhang already convinced me, my next idea was to have the default nick changed
<Pici> guntbert: no, thats what I don't think is feasible.
<guntbert> Pici: why not?
<Pici> guntbert: What would you propose?
<guntbert> Pici: ubulive
<Pici> guntbert: And what would that acheive?
<Jordan_U> Pici: "/lastlog ubulive" would be much more concise than "/lastlog ubuntu" :)
<bazhang> heh
<guntbert> Pici: it was maybe only my personal view that it is slightly difficult to talk to them in the channel
<guntbert> and to follow their discussions
<Unit193> Someone could group "Ubuntu" if they use nick protection so that "Ubuntu" gets switched to Guest87423.
<dax> I think you're probably better off figuring out how to divert folks away from (I assume) empathy and towards webchat for IRC, since webchat is a far better IRC client :P
<Pici> 'ubuntu' is registered to the IRCC account.
<dax> and that account has nick protection enabled, so if the nick weren't expired, it would be enforced :P
<dax> (I do not claim this would or wouldn't be a good thing, just pointing out mechanics)
<guntbert> it might have been the reason for registering and protecting that nick
<guntbert> well it is not *that* important - was just an idea I wanted to voice - have a nice time - thank you for your ongoing service to the community :-)
<ubottu> In #ubuntu-offtopic, MisterT said: ubottu is just a program.  You are providing input to that program.  There is nothing good or bad about hearing from it.
<mneptok> "just a program." how insensitive.
 * mneptok pets the pythonpile
<bazhang> oh plz put idoru in -ot
<dax> idoru prevents flooding, not idiocy :P
<bazhang> check out hemicuda-flood
<bazhang> <hemicuda> so im here to troll
<bazhang> at least he's honest, I guess
<bazhang> YES!
<Myrtti> ah, it was *him*
<bazhang> loppy?
<Myrtti> no the person someone reported in -irc earlier
<Myrtti> stalker  : az, azWhereIsMike, hemicuda.
<Myrtti> /last Guest41493
<bazhang> oh right scrolled up
<Tasmania> elky
<bazhang> Tasmania, whats the issue
<Tasmania> I just need to talk about something.
<bazhang> Tasmania, ask here. dont target one person
<Tasmania> Well, the thing is, It's only supposed to be with the person I
<Tasmania> Well, the thing is, It's only supposed to be with the person I'm targeting*
<bazhang> Tasmania, this has to with Ubuntu how?
<Tasmania> I just need to talk to elky about something, that's all.
<bazhang> Tasmania, ask me. no need to target anyone, as that is very unwelcome
<Tasmania> No.
<Tasmania> You don't get it.
<Tasmania> It's just only for elky.
<Tasmania> No one else.
<Myrtti> you are aware this channel is logged?
<Myrtti> and you have all of us ops here watching too?
<Myrtti> and you can't exactly stop anyone from talking to you here either?
<Tasmania> I know, what does that has to do with anything, I just want to talk to elky.
<Pici> Tasmania: I don't know whats going on here, but I don't like it.  I think it would be best if you left.
<Tasmania> sure. :D
 * dax raises an eyebrow
<bazhang> * [tylerthecreator] (~df@46.23.67.123): wangs   PM spammer
<dax> bazhang: for which channel?
<bazhang> dax, we only share the one channel #ubuntu
<dax> bazhang: I know. What are they spamming?
<bazhang> tylerthecreator> join #dongforce
#ubuntu-ops 2012-04-21
<jrib> bazhang: yeah he's spamming me too
<bazhang> jrib, happy early labor day!
<bazhang> every time I talk it gets triggered
<dax> bazhang: sorted
<bazhang> thax dax
<bazhang> err +n
<bazhang> hemicuda ban evading, removed and banned again
<bazhang> <hemicuda> what did you do you hacker
<bazhang> claims I hacked him , forcing him to ban evade
<pangolin> bazhang, * ms-daisy (~chatzilla@ubuntu/member/ms-daisy)
<pangolin> was hemicuda pinging them before?
<bazhang> pangolin, well close, he typed ms daisy
<pangolin> yeah, I didn't notice ms-daisy was active when he was being ot
<bazhang> she quit as as soon as he said that
<pangolin> :(
<bazhang> * [GEEGEEGEE] (~a111a111@host-78-145-82-25.as13285.net): a111a111
<bazhang> very painfully spammy quit message ,and joked about missing /ns identify hitlerwasrightetcetc
<ubottu> In #ubuntu, Lipu said: ubottu: it is possible to manually configure the resolv.conf and then it works well
<Lipu> problem with my DNS configuration of my client machine
<oCean> Hello Lipu, this is not the support channel, why are you joining here?
<oCean> Lipu: how can we help?
<Lipu> some one over there suggest me to join here
<Lipu> bye then
<bazhang> <CellTech> How come nothing ever works right in linux?
<bazhang> I'm going back to Solaris!
<dax> Surgeon general's warning: Solaris userland may be hazardous to your mental health.
<bazhang> hehe
<bazhang> that nick looks familiar..
<oCean> anyone available to keep an eye on #u? With Zoffix kicked/muted and Slikts_ telling me to "stuff it wannabe irc cop", I'm not sure what to expect..
<oCean> have to leave in couple of mins
<kevinisexploiter> hey can i get unbanned
<kevinisexploiter> realy the bad is over im shure
<kevinisexploiter> please let me gwet to work here
<pangolin> unbanned from where?
<pangolin> kevinisexploiter, unbanned from where?
<kevinisexploiter> can i get unbanned from #ubuntu
<ikonia> nope
<kevinisexploiter> why dont u just go to hell ikonia
<bazhang> pangolingo!
<bazhang> do you speak it?
<oCean> is it even a spoken language?
<pangolin> I understand it.
<bazhang> <pangolingo> BUUUUUUUUUURP
<pangolin> speaking it is much harder
<bazhang> limited vocab
<Fuchs> my mother WHAT?
<pangolin> that was hollywords
<bazhang> yep
<bazhang> oh lord
<bazhang> LINT at it again
<bazhang> * [_d4vid] (~stern@pdpc/supporter/student/d4vid): isaac
<bazhang> spamming that free mp3 link in multiple channels. he's the one that needed help getting unbanned from -ru a while ago
#ubuntu-ops 2012-04-22
<ubottu> FloodBot3 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (mass join (1730 users, 3 overflows, 1732 limit))
<ubottu> FloodBot1 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (mass join (1731 users, 3 overflows, 1733 limit))
<ubottu> FloodBot2 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (mass join (1725 users, 3 overflows, 1727 limit))
<guntbert> hi, in #u gorganhagan:  will need a ban I suupose
<Fuchs> sidenote on him: he is a well known troll who just got quieted in #freenode
<guntbert> thats why I cried "wolfe" :)   - bye
<Fuchs> pangolin: thanks
<ubottu> FloodBot1 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (mass join (1698 users, 0 overflows, 1698 limit))
<ubottu> FloodBot3 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (mass join (1698 users, 7 overflows, 1705 limit))
<ubottu> FloodBot2 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (mass join (1695 users, 12 overflows, 1707 limit))
#ubuntu-ops 2013-04-15
<bazhang> looks like #ubuntu he hit too
<bazhang> augh
<ubottu> In #ubuntu-offtopic, Ben64 said: !war is What is it good for? Absolutely nothing.
<ubottu> In #ubuntu-offtopic, SonikkuAmerica said: !war is <reply> What is it good for? Absolutely nothing.
<ubottu> In #ubuntu-offtopic, rww said: !war-#ubuntu-offtopic is <alias> peace-#ubuntu-offtopic
<jrib> I have to head out but if anyone is alive, FrankeH123 and Andreuls might need some watching in #ubuntu
<bazhang> commercial is actually really easy
<bazhang> ok thats questionable advice
<Myrtti> here's a thought that occurred to me, what's the status of Ubuntu Gnome's IRC channels?
<AlanBell> Myrtti: #ubuntu-gnome looks fine
<Myrtti> is it a core channel?
<jussi> I don't beleive so
<AlanBell> team channel
<jussi> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/IrcTeam/Scope
<Myrtti> "people in china"
<Pici> Myrtti: I was thinking that too
<LjL> and wastrel
<LjL> or not, but not due to lack of trying
<Tm_T> Myrtti: it's not core channel, yet
<Myrtti> Unit193: ping?
<Unit193> Myrtti: Pong.
<jrib> Pici: are you also in boston?
<Pici> jrib: no, just happened to see you say something in #bostonbombing
<jrib> oh ok
<LjL> uh, that's a busy channel, how did everyone know to join there
<Pici> have some friends that live/work there though.
<Pici> LjL: reddit
<LjL> oh
<Myrtti> yeah, reddit
#ubuntu-ops 2013-04-16
<rww> I question the usefulness of !doublejoin, because 1) people complaining about doublejoins take up more room on channels than the actual problem, 2) complaining at people for things like this is obnoxious and just annoys people.
<rww> That said,
<rww> !no, doublejoin is <reply> Your IRC client is completing NickServ authentication after joining channels, which triggers a fake quit and rejoin to apply your cloak and increases channel noise. Please see https://freenode.net/faq.shtml#nocloakonjoin and use SASL or another method to prevent this.
<ubottu> In #ubuntu-ops, rww said: !no, doublejoin is <reply> Your IRC client is completing NickServ authentication after joining channels, which triggers a fake quit and rejoin to apply your cloak and increases channel noise. Please see https://freenode.net/faq.shtml#nocloakonjoin and use SASL or another method to prevent this.
<rww> The current factoid incorrectly recommends setting a server password as a solution to this.
<rww> !doublejoin
<ubottu> You don't seem to be identifying correctly, because you are double-joining the channel (join/quit/join). To identify yourself correctly, set your NickServ pass as the server password. For more information, see point 7 at http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#nicksetup
<IdleOne> !no, doublejoin is <reply> Your IRC client is completing NickServ authentication after joining channels, which triggers a fake quit and rejoin to apply your cloak and increases channel noise. Please see https://freenode.net/faq.shtml#nocloakonjoin and use SASL or another method to prevent this.
<ubottu> I'll remember that IdleOne
<IdleOne> thank you rww
 * rww bows
<Flannel> rww, just put your staff hat back on and fix the server spam when applying cloaks!
<Flannel> oh, he left.
<ubottu> In #ubuntu, michaela_ said: ubottu: that is why i am looking for a ubuntu or linux security channel
<bazhang> free vpn!!111
<bazhang> <yossarianuk> (offtopic but this is mental - Westboro baptist church going to picket the funerials of the dead in boston .... )
<bazhang> in #k
<elky> sounds about right.
<tonyyarusso> Cute.  Apparently I'm muted in #httpd.
<Fuchs> yes, there is an account quiet matching you.
<jpds> tonyyarusso: That's because in ubuntu, we use apache2, not the RHatty httpd.
<tonyyarusso> jpds: Um, wut?
<Fuchs> that channel _is_ for the apache httpd
<jpds> tonyyarusso: The service in RHEL is 'httpd', in Ubuntu it's 'apache2'.
<tonyyarusso> jpds: I'm aware of that.  But it's the same software, and thus the same IRC channel, so I'm not sure what you're getting at.
<jpds> Nevermind.
<IdleOne> doesn't explain why he is muted
<IdleOne> he needs help with httpd, that doesn't mean he is using ubuntu.
<jpds> That went over all of your heads.
<IdleOne> I guess so
<tonyyarusso> I get the feeling jpds was trying to make a joke, and made the mistake of it not being funny.  :P
<jbroome> :)
#ubuntu-ops 2013-04-17
<Tm_T> jpds: awww (:
<bazhang> <hillybilly> u no how u got apt-get on terminal there is also another one called  deb  which also allows u to download stuff but more
<bazhang> more!
 * DJones sudo apt-get install's more
<Pici> /bin/more is in util-linux
<Pici> 'most' has its own package though.
<bazhang> hillybilly> im using ubuntu as my operating system for backtrack
<bazhang> thats a  novel way of approaching it
<bazhang> <hillybilly> we are anonymous
<bazhang> hacking threats and a d c send
<bazhang> <smallfoot-> timo allthonen broke mesa
<bazhang> heavy charges, if true
<h00k> where is this nonsense? was it in #u?
<bazhang> well the last bit was in PM. but he was asking ridiculous questions and making ever more strange suggestions about the "advanced stuff"
<bazhang> he's long since quit after threatening the anonymous, we are legion blahblahblah in PM
<h00k> heh.
<bazhang> * [Lets_Go_Mili] (~gost@94-157.199-178.cust.bluewin.ch): N/A
<bazhang> reported as PM spamming the channel #ubuntu
<Pici> is smallfoot- actually being sincere in +1?
<bazhang> seems so
<bazhang> jovan want s it live and persistent, but with NO changes to the live set up
<IdleOne> Pici: it is the polar opposite of his normal contribution to the channel so i would say yes he is
<bazhang> like thats going to work
<Myrtti> smallfoot- has been acting nice for quite a long time now
<bazhang> <jovank> ok ty p0wn3d and OerHeks you are nice people bazhang is evil
<bazhang> :|
<Pici> :|
 * genii-around blinks
<genii-around> I don't even see anything in backscroll to make them think this anywhere
#ubuntu-ops 2013-04-18
<Pici> !guidelines > BOOMSHAKALAKA
<LjL> boom boom!
<bazhang> jacklk?
<bazhang> thought he was banned
<IdleOne> he should be if not
<h00k> !away > Lut|off
<bazhang> antispam is spamming
<jbroome> metaspam
<bazhang> hehe
<bazhang> seems like natsirt is up to no good
<bazhang> is that a fork bomb?
<IdleOne> it is
<jbroome> that http://sumber_tak_terpercaya url is dead
<jbroome> well duh.  it's missing a .something
<bazhang> <natsirt> what's a fork bomb
<bazhang> <troll detected >
<jbroome> a horrific event at a buffet
<bazhang>  :(){:|:&};:  <---- thats what he posted
<jbroome> that's exactly a forkbomb
<IdleOne> I'm thinking he is just really new
<bazhang> I am not trollin , whatever that is?
<bazhang> seriously?
<h00k> apparently that was some ban evasion happenin
<bazhang> * bazhangisgay (~tristan@173.160.121.97) has joined #ubuntu
<bazhang> wonder who that could be
<jbroome> natsirt.  if you weren't being rhetorical
<jbroome> aaand you were
<bazhang> had him in PM as natsirt (+q) and then he did that
<Myrtti> !rootsudo > SunStar
#ubuntu-ops 2013-04-19
<ubottu> In #ubuntu-offtopic, SonikkuAmerica said: !al is <reply> This isn't Tool Time, Tim; it's Ubuntu!
<IdleOne> no!
<Flannel> IdleOne: takk!
<IdleOne> Myrtti: whyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy
<Myrtti> erm, what?
<IdleOne> You know exactly what you did :(
<IdleOne> idlerpg
<elky> haha
<Myrtti> oh that
<IdleOne> hehe
<Myrtti> but hey, it didn't take any time from your clock.
<IdleOne> true
<Myrtti> also, apparently multirpg is the latest rave
<Myrtti> though I've not yet tried it
<IdleOne> multirpg?
<elky> idlerpg over multiple networks i think
<IdleOne> it requires actual game play
<IdleOne> buing items and stuf
<IdleOne> ff
<IdleOne> jeez
<IdleOne> you'd think I was drunk
<IdleOne> @mark cummins #ubuntu !ot links in #u and antisemitic comments in -ot
<ubottu> The operation succeeded.
<Tm_T> IdleOne: awww
<ubottu> FloodBot1 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (archit appears to be flooding, but emergency mode is on)
<k1l_> the bot seems confused
<IdleOne> !away > api984
<ubottu> rww called the ops in #ubuntu-offtopic (/away)
<rww> ^ s%/away%Deicer_ is Grexo ban-evading%
<rww> apparently interleaving two IRC commands at once doesn't work so well *nod*
<Corey> It does not.
<Corey> rww: O'er here.
#ubuntu-ops 2013-04-20
<rww> o/
<rww> Corey: search bantracker for "grexo" if you want, there should be stuff in there. but yeah, he's demonstrably not supposed to be in #ubuntu-offtopic.
<rww> thanks
<rww> oh, you're named ops. *switches notecards*
<Corey> rww: Quinndeed.
<rww> he ban evades over an IP range; I'll peruse the banlist later today and ponder an appropriate one for someone to set
<rww> there used to be one, but we removed it because he disappeared to #defocus and left -ot alone for a while
<rww> anyways, ttfn
<ubottu> In ubottu, xiangjianfeng said: my question is the encoding of the filename not the file..
<ubottu> FloodBot2 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (mass join (1614 users, 1 overflows, 1615 limit))
<ubottu> FloodBot3 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (mass join (1620 users, 11 overflows, 1630 limit))
<ubottu> FloodBot1 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (mass join (1620 users, 11 overflows, 1630 limit))
<ubottu> BlueEagle called the ops in #ubuntu ()
<k1l_> qum is making more drama :/
<Tm_T> k1l_: where?
<Tm_T> k1l_: you did ask him to join here to discuss, right?
<k1l_> Tm_T: i did just once again in #ubuntu+1 (where he continued the drama)
<k1l_> Tm_T: but since that: i dont think he will hear it:
<k1l_> <qum> btw fucker, close back door.
<k1l_> <qum> .///ignored
<k1l_> from #ubuntu+1 <qum_> nah, i don't want to discus anything. I got that covered.
<elky> chu, note, tinychat spammer is on a dynamic ip
<k1l_> well im afk for some time now.
<bazhang> augh
<bazhang> <sam113101> am I still banned?
<sam113101> why did I get banned?
<k1l> what was your nick back then and when did you get banned?
<sam113101> same nick, about two months ago
<k1l> i dont see a matching ban in the bantracker
<k1l> so everything should be fine.
<sam113101> ;_;
<Myrtti> [20:40] *** Irssi: There does not appear to be anything preventing sam113101  from joining/talking in #ubuntu
<Myrtti> sam113101: which channel are you talking about?
<sam113101> I'm unbanned now
<sam113101> but I was still banned not so long ago
<Myrtti> well then, is there anything else you need our help for?
<sam113101> well I wanted to know why I got banned, but whatever
<Myrtti> if there isn't anything in the bantracker, then we don't know either
<sam113101> isn't there any public log?
<sam113101> of the channel
<Myrtti> not with the bans displaying
<bazhang> !1984
<ubottu> Official channel logs can be found at http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ . LoCo channels are now logged there too.
<LjL> i also can't see any ban on either the bantracker or my own logs
<IdleOne> Same here.
<ubottu> wilee-nilee called the ops in #ubuntu ()
<h00k> a bit laggy, I'm in the car tethering.
<IdleOne> Since there doesn't appear to be any ban on you at this time and 4 ops have confirmed this, you are able to speak in the channel. I would suggest you part this channel now and not fix what ain't broke.
<bazhang> <sybian> someone said install rartail ring
<bazhang> well known issue
<k1l> long time banned from the german channels
<bazhang> loves to quote talak etc etc
<k1l> quest again :/
#ubuntu-ops 2013-04-21
<ubottu> FloodBot3 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (exploit)
<ubottu> FloodBot1 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (exploit)
<ubottu> FloodBot2 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (exploit)
<17WABG1P6> -b iprange #ubuntu #ubuntu-server
<17WABG1P6> I would like to get lighttpd working
<Myrtti> any other reason for wanting to join those channels?
<17WABG1P6> for now that is all
<Myrtti> I'm personally a bit sceptic about that
<17WABG1P6> do not doubt be beleiving
<Myrtti> I think I'll go shopping instead.
<Tm_T> 17WABG1P6: hi, do you know why you're banned atm?
<17WABG1P6> no
<17WABG1P6> architechture?
<17WABG1P6> it is like a maze and it doesnt like the electron spin?
<17WABG1P6> u tell me
<17WABG1P6> families at the grocery store are darling and so are little virgins
<Tm_T> 17WABG1P6: heh, you clearly do know why you're banned
<Tm_T> and it's clear that the ban will stay
<17WABG1P6> Who died and made you king of anything?
<17WABG1P6> When my firewall is on yet allowing 80/tcp incoming lighthttpd still doesnt allow connections but it works when the firewall is off.
<Tm_T> 17WABG1P6: askubuntu or forums are good sources for user support
<17WABG1P6> considering
<elky> He makes as much sense as usual.
<bazhang> <Novus> I'm going to install ubuntu,.. rip out gnome and install KDE 3
<bazhang> that *is* crazy
<bazhang> knowing ubott u is a bot should be a membership requirement
<k1l> :)
<jbroome> maybe needs more 'bot' in the nick
<k1l> botubbotbotbot
<bazhang> hehe nice one jbroome
<bazhang> augh ubuntulog is still not in #ubuntu afaict
<Tm_T> bazhang: it was there when I requested, gone again?
<bazhang> Tm_T, its there for 4/20 but don't see it or the logbot for today
<Tm_T> yeah, noticed, not good
<Tm_T> on it
<bazhang> thanks Tm_T
<Tm_T> no vanguards to prod atm, ofcourse...
<Unit193> I'd recommend putting an exempt on *!*@marais.canonical.com - ubuntulo12 (~logbot@marais.canonical.com) has joined #ubuntu-unregged
<funkyHat> Or the logbot could identify properly before joining channels ⢁D
<Unit193> (Netsplit killed it)  They didn't group the bots so it doesn't have one, but isn't identified anyway.
<Tm_T> feel free to make what you can to get it to channel
<ubottu> ActionParsnip called the ops in #ubuntu ()
<bazhang> <levolent> did about a jillion terminal things then my wifi worked... until reboot
<bazhang> yeah, thats not vague
<Quest> hi,
<k1l> Quest: hi
<bazhang> please dont crosspost Quest
<Quest> can anyone ban me here please (not in #ubuntu for sure) as my irc client auto joins me despite i researched why.     and i wont be coming here if i got banned in #ubuntu (its useless, and the ban is never lifted up. all ops advocate each other)
<bazhang> he's not banned...
<k1l> was that a request to ban him in all #ubuntu channels?
<bazhang> hehe
<bazhang> perhaps prescience in action
<k1l> is there any ban that still forwards him into this channel?
<bazhang> not that I can see
<bazhang> he's only crossposting in 6 channels at once, two of them in ubuntu namespace
<bazhang> levolent seems to have driven away everyone who has attempted to help him/her
<BlueEagle> Lenevolent needs some attitude adjustment.
<BlueEagle> Thanks
<IdleOne> !guidelines > levolent
<IdleOne>  bazhang he really makes it hard to want to even try helping him
<Quest> can I ask a question here. I need a senior to answer with citation. (the question type is such)
<k1l> Quest: this is not a technical help channel
<Quest> I am aware of that
<Quest> but is there a possibilty that I ask a question here?
<k1l> *sigh*
<k1l> no that is not the purpose of this channel. and you know that
<IdleOne> Quest: The answer has been given to you in #ubuntu. This channel is not for confirming answers. Also you can try and find out for yourself if what you install on the USB install will also be installed to HDD.
<Quest> ok
<Quest> thanks. and I think you also are not in contrary  to the answer given in #ubuntu
<Quest> thanks
<jbroome> whew, thank goodness you weren't in contrary
#ubuntu-ops 2014-04-14
<ubottu> In ubottu, mpmc[BNC4FREE] said: mpmc[BNC4FREE] is currently away, try again later
<Flannel> sounds like a good factoid to add.
<IdleOne> !no party is <reply>  Please remember that #ubuntu, #kubuntu, #xubuntu, #edubuntu, and #lubuntu are support channels. To countdown to !Saucy release and then party once it happens, join #ubuntu-release-party - For in-person parties, see  http://loco.ubuntu.com/events/global/2702/
<ubottu> I'll remember that IdleOne
<IdleOne> bazhang: good?
<bazhang> IdleOne, pardon?
<IdleOne> I updated the link
<Unit193> IdleOne: No, who cares about Saucy now?
<IdleOne> just wanted to make sure it took you to the right place
<bazhang> ok
<bazhang> shouldn't it be Trusty though
<IdleOne> !14.04
<ubottu> Ubuntu 14.04 (Trusty Tahr) will be the 20th release of Ubuntu.  See the announcement at http://www.markshuttleworth.com/archives/1295 for more info. Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1
<IdleOne> it is
<IdleOne> !party
<ubottu> Please remember that #ubuntu, #kubuntu, #xubuntu, #edubuntu, and #lubuntu are support channels. To countdown to !Saucy release and then party once it happens, join #ubuntu-release-party - For in-person parties, see  http://loco.ubuntu.com/events/global/2702/
<IdleOne> oh that part
<IdleOne> lol
<bazhang> To countdown to !Saucy
<IdleOne> !no party is <reply>  Please remember that #ubuntu, #kubuntu, #xubuntu, #edubuntu, and #lubuntu are support channels. To countdown to !Trusty release and then party once it happens, join #ubuntu-release-party - For in-person parties, see  http://loco.ubuntu.com/events/global/2702/
<ubottu> I'll remember that IdleOne
<IdleOne> thank you
<SeaSki> OMG what is this ?    http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LGpNZ0ONX8M
<Morgan_Freeman> OMG what is this ?    http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LGpNZ0ONX8M
<bazhang> <ubuntufan2014> it's on 12.04 right now for christian edition
<bazhang> I thought that ceased to exist
<rww> probably did, in 2012.
<rww> SeaSki, Morgan_Freeman: Are you around?
<bazhang> perfect Easter joke set up , wasted
<SeaSki> sup
<rww> SeaSki: what's the deal with there being two of you, and you posting non-support stuff in #ubuntu right before you quit?
<SeaSki> must be a virus
<rww> Okays. Once you get that fixed, let me know and I'll remove your ban in #ubuntu.
<SeaSki> thanks
<rww> Jordan_U_ ^
<rww> @mark #ubuntu-ops SeaSki has a virus on their computer that makes them connect two clients and link Youtube in #ubuntu. Remove ban iff that gets sorted out.
<ubottu> The operation succeeded.
<elky> tell us what it was and how to get rid of it when you do, so we know how to help others
<rww> I'll have to print this conversation out and use it next time someone at work asks why we block IRC outgoing.
<rww> (Yes, log readers, I am the IT department person you hate who makes you work/study instead of #defocus.)
<bazhang> and | to bash.org ?
<rww> bazhang: I don't think bash.org gets updates any more.
<valorie> it used to be amusing at times
<ikonia> hello again Morgan_Freeman
<ikonia> hello again SeaSki too
<tsimpson> it'd probably be better to change the ban forward than just remove them from here when they show up
<ikonia> I'm actually looking for the ban at the moment
<ikonia> BT is responding slow
<tsimpson> 61437
<ikonia> it's slow opening....
<ikonia> give it a minute
<tsimpson> it's working here
<ikonia> if you have it open can you change it/updated it please ?
<ikonia> or give me the mask
<ikonia> and I'll change it, not sure if it's just IP or ident or what
<tsimpson> change to a plain ban
<tsimpson> (I miss scripts)
<ikonia> ta
<DJones> ikonia: there's no excuse for tzi0m's swearing, but isn't 12.10 still supported
<ikonia> I thought it had gone now
<ikonia> is my maths off ?
<DJones> April 14 still
<ikonia> what's the support period on 12.10 ?
<ikonia> !12.10
<bazhang> !12.10
<ubottu> 12.10 (Quantal Quetzal) was the 17th release of Ubuntu. Download at http://releases.ubuntu.com/12.10/ - Release Notes: http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/releasenotes/1210
<DJones> Its still listed as current on https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases with eol of April 2014
<bazhang> so right after Trsuty
<bazhang> !trsuty
<ikonia> ah, so I'm a few days off
<DJones> I expected eol date to be around the end of the month
<ikonia> I thought it was release to release, and I was sure it was earlier in october than that,
<ikonia> but just wrong
<DJones> As far as I know after speaking to slangasek, the upgrade path from 12.10 will be to 13.10 ad 14.04 (assuming it works)
<ikonia> the patchec pacakge did get updated in 12.10 too
<ikonia> patched
<DJones> Yeah, I thought I'd read that
<ikonia> just sent him a quick nudge in pm with the package link
<bazhang> <oraka> k1l, I will sleep in front of canonical.
<bazhang> hehe
<k1l> :)
<bazhang> slangasek will be disappointed!
<jpds> Good luck with that one.
<ubottu> In #kubuntu-devel, jose said: ubottu: no !testers-#kubuntu-devel is <reply>Help is needed in #kubuntu-devel. Please ping Riddell, yofel, soee, Tm_T, shadeslayer, BluesKaj, James147, Quintasan, lordievader, shrini, tester56, parad1se, mamarley  for information
<tsimpson> I updated !testers-#kubuntu-devel
<bazhang> thanks
#ubuntu-ops 2014-04-15
<rww> ugh, BT is a mess because of the recent netsplits
<rww> pages and pages of nonsense from hobana
<Flannel> we should obviously just ban hobana!
<rww> we should obviously just CS CLEAR the banlist
<Flannel> You would say that!
<rww> mhm
<rww> but yeah, I'm testing a thing now and will be doing some cleanup later if it works
<rww> ugh, commenting in BT doesn't set ban duration. oh well
<rww> 01:07:14 <ubottu> Failed to set duration time on 29473 (bans not in sync)
<rww> that's an understatement.
<rww> ohhhhhhhhhhhh
<rww> it failed to sync some bans because they lost their forwards back when that was a thing, so they're not removable now without a bunch of spamminess, I see...
<rww> tsimpson: fixed?
<tsimpson> rww: seems like it
<knome> Unit193, 05:05 » Tm_T [tm_travolt@ubuntu/member/kde.developer.jkekkonen] has quit [Read  error: error:1408F119:SSL routines:SSL3_GET_RECORD:decryption failed  or bad record mac]
<knome> Unit193, helpful?
<Unit193> My most interesting one was: Irssi: warning SSL read error: server closed connection unexpectedly
<rww> okays, enough o' this
<bazhang> <alteregoa> is there  a tool with motion detection for a ip webcam available taking rtsp streams?
<bazhang> fnordistus
<Flannel> "motion"
<Flannel> (is that tool)
<bazhang> thanks Flannel
<Flannel> At least, probably.  I know it does 2/3s of those things, and have no knowledge of the third, but it'll likely.
<rww> Somebody else sanitycheck http://paste.ubuntu.com/7253637/ before I do it, please.
<rww> Theoretically, all the numbers there are banids for #ubuntu bans that aren't currently set.
<rww> and since I know none of you are going to actually volunteer to do that...
<Corey> Let's see.
<Corey> Do it!
<rww> Tm_Tr, elky, bazhang: I nominate you
<Corey> rww: Worst case you remove a ban.
<Corey> rww: If it's for someone egregious, reset it later.
<rww> Corey: nah, worst case Bantracker thinks a ban isn't set that is
<Corey> Not the end of the world. :-)
<rww> so even less bad
<elky> what corey said
<Flannel> rww: Yep.  Those are all numbers.
<rww> ( Tm_Tr needs to atone for earlier, elky probably needs to atone for something, and bazhang is bazhang)
<jussi> rww: nike.
<elky> adidas?
<elky> reebok?
<Corey> jussi: Oh, you'r eback.
<jussi> no... "Just do it" (Nike)
<Corey> And only one of you. How lovely.
<rww> fine
<rww> i'm blaming Corey and jussi when this breaks everything
<Corey> Yay!
<jussi> Corey: I am not Tm_Tr
 * Corey watches rww flood off
 * tsimpson watches the log fill with 'supybot clearban called by "rww!robert@rww.name"'
<elky> < rww> lol i'm currently lagged out
<rww> done!
<rww> tsimpson: I am impressed at how not slow that was
<elky> i'm impressed that you got such perfectly even division with that mess of numbers
<elky> (all the lines are the same length)
<rww> elky: perl script, put 50 on a line
<elky> yes, but there was exactly the right number for that
<tsimpson> rww: looking at the implementation, so am I
<rww> oh lol, I have more to remove
<rww> I forgot to account for duplicates
<rww> alrighty, spam time again
<jussi> quick, ban him, he is spamming!
<jussi> :P
<rww> oh, hrm, i forgot it would send one error per line for already removed bans
<rww> *this* might take a while
<jussi> hehe
 * jussi pats ubottu
<elky> !ping
<elky> yep.
<rww> whoops
<rww> hopefully its PING response is async
<elky> botabuser
<rww> like, PING the IRC command, not !ping
<elky> jussi: you might like to arrange a huge plate of botsnacks
<elky> she's going to need some pampering
 * jussi hands that responsibility to tsimpson
<rww> on the upside, live fire test of ubottu's ability to handle DOS!
<Flannel> She runs on linux, why does she need DOS?
<elky> DoS
<Flannel> elky: ShE rUnS oN lInUx, WhY dOeS sHe NeEd DoS?
<tsimpson> well I didn't really anticipate that kind of usage for clearban
<rww> well, I'm kinda using it right now 100x more than it will ever be used again ever
<Flannel> tsimpson: That just means it's designed properly, in the spirit of unix!
<rww> until I do the same thing with #ubuntu-offtopic and every other channel I have op in, anyway
<rww> except I'll do it right those times \o/
<tsimpson> I'm working on a nicer implementation atm
<tsimpson> (and by "nicer" I mean one that doesn't show just one error at a time)
 * rww nods
<ubottu> pong!
<rww> teehee
<tsimpson> should be better now
<rww> that's good, because I'm running round 2 now because I missed some of the really old bans, probably because of array size limits or something
<rww> okays, everything in http://ubottu.com/bans.cgi?bans=on&page=0&channel=%23ubuntu&mutes=on is actually set in #ubuntu
<elky> yay
 * rww claps happily
<elky> aside from the 3 obvious exceptions, the ban list here could do with some nuking too
<elky> Tm_Tr: EXCUSE ME MISTER
<rww> oh god
<Tm_Tr> I'm not amused
<bazhang> by what
<elky> we are
<bazhang> <alteregoa> swap kills ssd
<bazhang> really?
<bazhang> this is the Romulan guy, so I check his questions carefully
<k1l> check bantracker, he is a known problem (not only in #u)
<bazhang> checking my memory is enough, the number of hours in PM with him
<bazhang> !trim
<ubottu> Many Solid State Drives support TRIM, which allows the drive to do garbage collection and improves performance. See http://askubuntu.com/a/19480 for information on activating it.
<elky> it's less of an issue now, but aiui, it's still an issue.
<elky> read/writes are in the millions etc, but swap is going to go through those faster than normal disk usage etc
<rww> !-trim
<ubottu> trim aliases: ssd - added by rww on 2014-03-29 05:24:27
<rww> yw
<elky> oh gods, now the bazhangs are multiplying
<rww> elky: it's the #defocus ops' new tactic
<elky> ah
<elky> i imagine it would confuse a portion of that channel indeed
<rww> tsimpson: @clearban isn't working for http://ubottu.com/bans.cgi?channel=%23ubuntu-release-party&operator=&query=&bans=on&mutes=on for me :\
<rww> but anyways. #ubuntu, #ubuntu+1, #ubuntu-offtopic, and here are all cleaned up, and that's all that matters really :P
<tsimpson> @channel #ubuntu-release-party plugins.Bantracker.enabled True
<ubottu> The operation succeeded.
<tsimpson> should work now
<bazhang> it's open?
<tsimpson> it's never closed
<rww> bazhang: it's been open. nobody's talking in it, though
<rww> and I don't have ops in it, so it clearly is not cool
<bazhang> hehe
<bazhang> so only the ubuntu cloaked get it then
<tsimpson> looks like it's synced with the #ubuntu access list
<tsimpson> or is intended to be so
<tsimpson> maybe even all core ops, I see 64 entries
<totem> hi
<ikonia> hello totem
<totem> invite peoples to join #ubuntu-women is rude?
<totem> hello ikonia
<ikonia> what are you talking about ?
<ikonia> (in reference to what)
<totem> ikonia, i seen ubuntu-women is quiet channel
<totem> may i make invite peoples to join there?
<ikonia> why ?
<ikonia> why does it concern you if it's busy/empty ?
<totem> so quiet on there
<ikonia> who do you want to invite ?
<totem> ikonia, everyone
<ikonia> then no
<ikonia> that's not it's function
<ikonia> there is a clear topic in the channel detailing the projects goals (links to it) just inviting random people there is no helpful
<totem> no helpfully? i think many girl on the internet
<ikonia> no
<totem> not in 3 years ago
<ikonia> no
<totem> OMG, you said no in 2 times
<totem> ikonia, i love you
<ikonia> thanks
<Pici> weird
<elky> he's banned from #ubuntu-women for weird reasons
<ikonia> he'll start inviting people anyway, so pointless discussion
<elky> i was hoping to go to bed
<ikonia> do so
<ikonia> don't stay up for the sake of him
 * DJones hands irccloud.com a replacement carrier pidgeon to help stabilise their connection
<daftykins> "batcave" in #ubuntu spamming users and timewasting in channel again
<ikonia> he's not in #ubuntu
<ikonia> he left a while ago
<daftykins> and is back
<ikonia> ughh, really
<ikonia> I'll deal with it, thanks daftykins
<daftykins> (:
<k1l_> <tomboy65> tuff, please stop sending me webcam spam. thank you.    anyone can confirm?
<Jordan_U> Confirmed.
<k1l_> ok
<ubottu> daftykins called the ops in #ubuntu (ljunggren)
<k1l_> dealing with it
<bazhang> <riceandbeans> mheinke: so instead he should be encouraged to fear a TTY, install malware, and if something goes wrong, reinstall the entire operating system?
<Jordan_U> And 16:20 < riceandbeans> john38: head to Debian, don't tell them you use ubuntu, tell them you use debian, you'll get better help, faster
<bazhang> on thin ice
<bazhang> <riceandbeans> mheinke: ubuntu regularly forks from debian sid
<bazhang> really?
<Pici> bazhang: if by 'forks', they mean 'syncs', then yes.
<bazhang> Pici, "canonical malware"
<Pici> I was replying to you here
<bazhang> ah right, sorry
<bazhang> he was full on trolling, from what I could see
#ubuntu-ops 2014-04-16
<ubottu> cfhowlett called the ops in #ubuntu (long_john)
<Tm_T> thanks Pricey, I have "heartbeat" by Yes playing in my head now
<Pricey> Tm_T: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-mzeUhGsPrw has already been linked
<bazhang> shaka, when the walls fell
<rww> Pricey: wow, that brought back memories
<Tm_T> rww: Pricey: that show runs daily here in Finland
<Tm_T> has some good music quite often
<Pricey> Tm_T: It's still going?!
<bazhang> they've hit multiple channels with that
<bazhang> ie galliatech
<DJones> At least they asked about posting rather than just spamming regardless
<Tm_T> Pricey: last episode released late 2010 apparently https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Heartbeat_(UK_TV_series)
<Tm_T> which reminds me of https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Yes,_Minister
<k1l> @btlogin
<k1l> !guidelines > Touhou11
<ldunn> ure
<ldunn> ack
<k1l> [Testy-Bot] (~Testy-Bot@ANancy-652-1-485-197.w90-48.abo.wanadoo.fr): Testy Bot ;-)   << someone got some action by that?
<k1l> <HackerII> huh, Testy-Bot , not nice
<DJones> freespirit-girl seems to be getting too far off topic
<k1l> yes
<ikonia> hey spiderlinux
<spiderlinux> yup
<ikonia> thanks for joining
<spiderlinux> np bro
<ikonia> I just wanted 2 minutes of your time, I'll be as quick as possible
<spiderlinux> ok
<ikonia> the #ubuntu channel is for trying to help other people with ubuntu problems, - that's it's function, that's it's goal
<ikonia> if you could please stop messing around in the channel, pointing people to debian, offering silly advice, posting ad links, it would be very much appreciated
<spiderlinux> ok np
<ikonia> could you please try that, if you want to help someone, actually help them, if you don't just keep quiet
<spiderlinux> ok no problem
<ikonia> thanks
<ikonia> you're welcome to /part here and go back to #ubuntu
<spiderlinux> no, no thanks to you
<ikonia> ?
<ikonia> sorry I don't understand
<spiderlinux> cause, can I ask you a favor
<spiderlinux> ?
<ikonia> what do you need ?
<spiderlinux> I looking a song recognizer for a particulary song in a mix
<knome> this isn't a support channel
<ikonia> I suggest you /part here, and use #ubuntu to ask for your ubuntu help
<ikonia> as I said #ubuntu is there to help ubuntu users, if you're an ubuntu user looking for help, it will try to help if it can
<ikonia> (the channel)
<spiderlinux> ok ok sorry again
<ikonia> no problem
<ikonia> spiderlinux: if you're done here please type "/part" to exit the channel
<ikonia> Mindfart: hey there
<Mindfart> hi
<Mindfart> why am I banned on ubuntu? heh
<ikonia> I forwarded you to this channel after you last left #ubuntu
<ikonia> I was wondering if you could change your /part message as it's not really very nice
<Mindfart> aah ok
<Mindfart> sure
<ikonia> thanks
<Mindfart> ok, my part and quit message are empty now =)
<ikonia> I've removed the forward from #ubuntu to here, so if you /part here and /join #ubuntu you'll be fine
<ikonia> thank you for that
<Mindfart> thx
<Mindfart> no problem!
<k1l> someone knows who to ask to confirm this: will the LTS (12.04.4) to LTS (14.04) upgrade path opened on 14.04 release or (just like on 10.04 to 12.04) when it becomes 14.04.1
<k1l> i think we will get a lot of "i still dont see the upgrade notification for my LTS upgrade" tomorrow if that is not meant to be done without the -d
<phunyguy> hmmm good question
<phunyguy> maybe the release notes will say
<k1l> ok, adam conrad confirmed, that it will be opend for 14.04.1, so no LTS upgrade until that (besides with the -d option)
<k1l> edogg: TheMark: hi, can we help you?
<phunyguy> k1l: that makes loads of sense with my laptops... I was going to wait until 14.10 timeframe, but that will actually work out.
<phunyguy> maybe even do servers then too.
<Flannel> k1l: That's usually how it works.  It helps the servers from being hammered too (and the users from breaking)
<phunyguy> Flannel: it makes sense for me.  I didn't realize LTS releases worked like that.  It makes me happy that they do!
<hggdh> k1l: the upgrade should work on any of the point releases
<k1l> hggdh: yes but only after 14.04 will become 14.04.1
<hggdh> oh, ok, you are talking about 12.04.4 over to 14.04. sorry, thought about generic 12.04 over to 14.04*
<k1l> yep
<Flannel> 12.04.* and 14.04.* are all the same release, except for time... and all sorts of other packages that could get new versions with the new policies depending on your configuration, like the kernel.
<Flannel> (that statement used to be so much simpler)
<hggdh> and X...
<Flannel> yeah, all sorts of important core packages, now have like a dozen upgrade scenarios intead of just one!
<hggdh> and Juju/Maas/Openstack
<hggdh> it is a static rolling release, I guess
<k1l> TheMark: edogg: hi, how can we help you?
<ikonia> TheMark: hello
<DJones> TheMark: Can #ubuntu ops help you?
<daftykins> hello once again
<daftykins> today's competitor is 'kanaki' in #ubuntu, who is sending me the same shifty .es links in PM
<daftykins> ~kanaki@97.Red-81-39-119.dynamicIP.rima-tde.net
<daftykins> i presume they keep changing IP why is why your logs aren't helpful for these little spammers? :)
<IdleOne> I removed them
<daftykins> any word on where they come from? bots on compromised machines or just timewasters?
<IdleOne> my guess is time wasting
<daftykins> :<
<daftykins> ok ty!
<ubottu> In #ubuntu, C6R said: !tab novasonic Am i missing something? Say I have file1-file10, individually I can use the command file to determing type. Is there a way to do this all at once?
<ikonia> I'm sorry - someone else is going to have to deal with ubuntu
<ikonia> #ubuntu
<ikonia> there are too many people with zero idea trying to help
<ikonia> request for unopaste in #kubuntu
<AlanBell> ikonia: ok, no problem
<ikonia> danke
<AlanBell> oh, it would need +O of course
#ubuntu-ops 2014-04-17
<ikonia> 01:28 -!- AmexBallin [add021fa@gateway/web/freenode/ip.173.208.33.250] has quit [Quit: bye nigger]
<ikonia> IdleOne: is he known to also hit other channels ?
<ikonia> ahh never mind, just saw what you did
<IdleOne> Don't know but he left a bad taste
<ikonia> he was already banned on webchat
<rww> i think that address is probably a proxy, btw
<ikonia> I'm not sure if the ip ban applies to webchat - rww ?
<ikonia> ahh
<IdleOne> then he won't be using that proxy in #ubuntu again
<ikonia> I think it's coming from the user Agamanon
<ikonia> he's been spamming youtube links earlier
<ikonia> and is now making personal threats against me in pm
<rww> ikonia: that isn't an IP ban, it's a hostname ban
<rww> 00:29:05 -!- mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@*173.208.33.250] by IdleOne
<rww> note the extra *
<ikonia> ah
<rww> pretending it wasn't there, I believe it would apply
<ikonia> I didn't notice the extra *
<IdleOne> I still think we should just ban webchat
<rww> Was the user evading a non-webchat ban?
<ikonia> no
<ikonia> unless it is the same person
<ikonia> in which case "yes"
<rww> okay, that was incorrectly phrased on my part
<rww> Was the user evading a ban that would have applied if they weren't using webchat?
<ikonia> not that I'm aware of
<rww> then I wonder why we would ban webchat :P
<IdleOne> because webchat is not a real irc client
<IdleOne> I have no good reason
<IdleOne> I just don't like webchat :/
<rww> I think we should ban everyone not using irssi or weechat.
<IdleOne> agreed
<bazhang> bye
<IdleOne> lol
<rww> (logreaders: I don't actually think that, I think we should bring back frigg and k-line them)
<IdleOne> bazhang: rww would be doing us both a favour :)
<rww> 01:17:45 -!- Rufus29M [b84bd91c@gateway/web/freenode/ip.184.75.217.28] has left #ubuntu-release-party [requested by rww (failz)]
<rww> ikonia, IdleOne: that dude came back ^
<bazhang> welcome holstein_
<holstein_> bazhang: cheers!
<ubottu> In #ubuntu, billy12321232123 said: ubottu, today is the 17 here, what time zone do they work on, GMT?
<tsimpson> *** Please note that ubottu.com is undergoing an upgrade now, expect lag followed by some short downtime. hopefully won't take too long
<rww> *** Get your opabuse untrackable bans ready.
<valorie> nice, just when release party fills with drunk bros
<rww> I've only had to pull out the cluebat for one network-wide troll so far, there are plenty of charges on it
<ikonia> only one, excellent
<k1l_> !lag
<Flannel> k1l_: no, missing.
<Flannel> also, underscore!
<k1l_> yep, just realised
<AlanBell> !ping
<ubottu> pong!
<k1l_> updated ubottu to 14.04 already? :)
<tsimpson_> 13.10 actually
<ubottu> In #ubuntu-release-party, robjh- said: ubottu it is the 17th. which timezone are you hosted in?
<ubottu> In #ubuntu-release-party, Pricey said: !no isitoutyet is <reply> YES! I mean no... it's not out. - http://bit.ly/Wdxvys
<IdleOne> !no isitoutyet is <reply> YES! I mean no... it's not out. - http://bit.ly/Wdxvys
<ubottu> I'll remember that IdleOne
<jussi> IdleOne: !!
<IdleOne> jussi: !!
<jussi> IdleOne: have you not learnt yet? Never do any ubottu adjustment suggested by Pricey :P :P :P :P
<ikonia> so basically we are linking to an audio file
<ikonia> great for anyone asking for real and in an office
<Pricey> The audio file was already there.
<IdleOne> err
<Pricey> !no isitoutyet is <alias> isitout
<ubottu> I'll remember that Pricey
<IdleOne> I should have made that for #ubuntu-release-party only
<Pricey> IdleOne: it 'was'
<Pricey> !-isitout
<ubottu> isitout is <alias> isitout-#ubuntu-release-party - added by LjL on 2008-10-30 01:48:02 - last edited by rww on 2014-04-17 00:19:07
<Pricey> So in summary, blame rww.
<IdleOne> I guess people will have to turn down their speakers
<ikonia> or we could remove the mp3
<IdleOne> what sorta party is it without music
<ubottu> Brentjuh called the ops in #ubuntu-release-party ()
<Pricey> I bet ikonia succumbs to viruses all the time from his autorun on usb/cd too.
<jussi> there are so many autoplay sites out there that I think people are conditioned enough to it, no ?
<ikonia> open an mp3 in firefox and it auto plays
<Pricey> ikonia: Not for me.
<knome> AlanBell, i don't really care about it, just thinking out loud
<ikonia> well, that link opens on autoplay for me, don't know if it's that link or all mp3's in general
<AlanBell> as skaet was release manager and +V in #ubuntu-release-party and is now at Linaro I asked the release team who should be +V, answer was all of the release team, which is fine
<knome> from my point ov view, we should give ops to everybody who's a trusted member of the community
<jussi> see, now if you all used preper clients, you could preview the link :D
<knome> preper?
<AlanBell> knome raised a point about other people being +v or +o in there
<jussi> proper
<knome> jussi, just pointing out the flaws in you.
<jussi> knome: yeah yeah, as always :P
<AlanBell> knome: It had very much crossed my mind to +v everyone with a clue
<knome> don't think anybody need to be op unless they need to do op stuff
<ikonia> does the channel really matter ?
<AlanBell> no, not really
<ikonia> rww pointed out the use of having an "anything goes" channel to distract from the main channel
<AlanBell> it is just bits on a wire
<ikonia> but other than that it seems pretty worthless
<knome> i think there are users who are honestly lost and are asking about something
<ikonia> may as well just unmoderate it and let people blabber and just post the annoucnemtn
<ikonia> annoucement
<ikonia> knome: that's sad
<knome> sad or not... that's how it is.
<AlanBell> yeah, it is basically unmoderated, and allowed to blabber
<AlanBell> we just +v the person(s) who post the announcement as a feeble effort to avoid confusion
<ubottu> dupingping called the ops in #ubuntu ()
<Pici> I think we're getting close.
<IdleOne> you feel it?
<Pici> in mah bones
<DJones> I'm sure they don't release until #ubuntu reaches 1800 users
<basketball> hey rww
<IdleOne> How can we help you basketball
<basketball> rww,  said i would be unbanned and un muted on release of 14.04
<IdleOne> it hasn't been released yet
<basketball> the release is today
<IdleOne> yes
<IdleOne> but not released yet
<basketball> ok what time is it released
<IdleOne> That is the $64000 question
<AlanBell> when there is a second email on this page: https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-announce/2014-March/thread.html
<AlanBell> actually, no, it won't be on that page
<ubottu> In #ubuntu-release-party, brentjuh said: !countdown is dead?
<AlanBell> when this page exists: https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-announce/2014-April/thread.html
<IdleOne> I have a funny question to ask you basketball
<IdleOne> You applied for ops in #ubuntu?
<IdleOne> and are currently banned from the channel you applied for ops in?
<basketball> it was a stupid choice i made aND i no longer want ops
<IdleOne> indeed. well, when 14.04 is officially released you can send rww a PM and he will remove your ban when he has a chance if that is what he decides to do.
<IdleOne> basketball: Please don't idle in here. Happy Tharsday
<Pici> shouldn't it be tahrsday
<IdleOne> yes :(
<Pricey> grumble grumble what does that really achieve grumble grumble
<ubottu> john1999 called the ops in #ubuntu-release-party ()
<Pici> knome: if they're just going to be quiet, it doesn't really matter if they're in -release
<knome> Pici, i know.
<ubottu> In ubottu, islandmonkey said: When is it out
<ubottu> Silvey called the ops in #ubuntu-release-party ()
<ubottu> In #ubuntu-release-party, Edir said: !It is not released, if u find a version its either fake, a beta or an incomplete build. It will probably muck up our computer
<PotatoHead007> Hi guys
<PotatoHead007> I got banned from the #ubuntu-release-party?
<Pici> IdleOne: I think this is yours?
<PotatoHead007> requested by ikonia, "No 14.04 for you."
<IdleOne> requested by me
<IdleOne> and yes you did get banned
<IdleOne> how many did you see me remove for posting links?
<PotatoHead007> why?
<PotatoHead007> oooh
<PotatoHead007> Sorry, one of my first times on irc
<IdleOne> I'll remove the ban when release is announced.
<PotatoHead007> Not yet sure what many of the things mean
<PotatoHead007> Ok thanks
<PotatoHead007> I'll just stay up until then o.O
<Pici> ikonia: did you get the right person?
<Pici> I don't see anything from pseubodot
<ikonia> I don't not
<ikonia> I was just checking that
<Pici> I think your tab complete fired right after I kicked them
<ikonia> it wasn't a tab complete that's why I'm confused
<Pici> oh
<ikonia> just sent him a pm with apologies
<karab44|2> hello
<IdleOne> ban will be removed after release
<karab44|2> oh it's you
<karab44|2> ban your momm you asshole
<IdleOne> thank you
<IdleOne> :)
<karab44|2> guy has middleage crysis syndrome that explains a lot...
<karab44|2> ban me sucker
<ikonia> karab44|2: you could just grow up and leave
<ikonia> that would be both helpful and appreciated
<karab44|2> IdleOne: tell ikonia the reason of banning me
<ikonia> karab44|2: please, show a little maturity, /part the channel and come back after the release
<karab44|2> yeah, show a little maturity and unban me first. then I'll leave
<IdleOne> because you called me a mean name, my feelings were hurt.
<knome> notices on -r-p
<ikonia> all good ?
<knome> yep
<IdleOne> yeah
<ikonia> excellent, glad thats finally done
<ikonia> would you like the honour of the topic in #ubuntu and +1 ?
<AlanBell> err, there is no release yet
<IdleOne> I think Pici is traditionally the one to have that honor
<IdleOne> and no announcement yet
<ikonia> oh, I thought it was just annouced in release party, knome ?
<AlanBell> no, someone was /noticeing
<knome> lol :D
<ikonia> oooh
<ikonia> oops
<ikonia> sorry
<IdleOne> we had a couple users sending /notices
<knome> well it *was* announced
<knome> but not by the release team ;)
<knome> but i guess it should be out soon
<knome> that kind of movement in -release
 * Pici has no idea what kylin is
<Pici> oh, chinese
<ubottu> In #ubuntu-release-party, AlanBell said: ubottu: isitoutyet-#ubuntu-release-party is <reply> no, not yet, stay off the servers and wait for the announcement
<AlanBell> fixed
<Pici> I was sort of hoping for the annoucement to come out while you were doing that ikonia
<ikonia> ha ha ha, I was a little
<ubottu> In #ubuntu-release-party, whiskers75 said: !ops retran is posting a server link
<ubottu> In #ubuntu-release-party, Davidbuddy9 said: ubottu it is the 17th :)
<ubottu> In ubottu, Mikel632 said: sorry its just there is so much spam its easy to miss...ive tried looking around but i will continue to look
<ubottu> In #ubuntu-release-party, Aaruni said: ubottu, it is out
<ubottu> In ubottu, jose said: no !isitout is <reply>Yes!
<ubottu> In #ubuntu-release-party, mcms said: ubottu, it is actually out!
<Pici> 13.10
<Pici> trusy
<Pici> saucy
<Pici> er
<Pici> this isn't my ubottu window
<k1l> Pici: no its not :)
<IdleOne> !isitout
<ubottu> No IdleOne, it's not out yet. It's due out some time on the 17th :)
<IdleOne> hmm
<knome> !isitout is <reply> Yes!
<ubottu> But isitout already means something else!
<knome> !no, isitout is <reply> Yes!
<ubottu> I'll remember that knome
<AlanBell> fixed
<AlanBell> heh, I was just doing that
<ubottu> In #ubuntu-release-party, Abhishek_ said: !no isitout-#ubuntu-release-party is <reply> Yes it is out! Download it at www.ubuntu.com/download
<knome> AlanBell, oh well, better either way
<PotatoHead007> oooh
<PotatoHead007> Sorry i was in the wrong channel.....
<PotatoHead007> I got banned from the #ubuntu-release-party...
<PotatoHead007> For posting a link to 14.04 which apparently was wrong
<PotatoHead007> Can i get unbanned?
<IdleOne> ban removed
<PotatoHead007> Thank you :)
<ubottu> In ubottu, jose said: no isitoutyet-#ubuntu-release-party is <reply>Yes, it is, grab it and have fun! www.ubuntu.com/download https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-announce/2014-April/000182.html
<Pici> phunyguy: psst
<AlanBell> !info gedit
<ubottu> gedit (source: gedit): official text editor of the GNOME desktop environment. In component main, is optional. Version 3.10.4-0ubuntu4 (trusty), package size 469 kB, installed size 2575 kB
<AlanBell> oh, that one is trusty
<Pici> phunyguy: hypatia is a (somewhat dormant) -offtopic op
<phunyguy> wait, what?
<phunyguy> and they don't know the rules? lol
<AlanBell> lubotu3 is still looking at saucy packages
<Pici> people mess up
<phunyguy> was unaware.
<IdleOne> hehe
<rww> hihi
<Pici> hallo
<Pici> you missed all the fun
<rww> Pici: I was on a Guest nick for the important bit :P
<Pici> rww: was that to just get rid of an extra space
<rww> no
<ubottu> In #ubuntu-ops-team, rww said: !isitoutyet =~ s/^/<reply> /
<k1l> do we have a !command for LTS to LTS upgrade waits for 14.04.1?
<rww> not yet
<k1l> !dowehavea14.04.1factoidyet
<phunyguy> no.
<phunyguy> I would do it but I do not drive the bot
<Jordan_U> phunyguy: Make a suggestion. !factoidname is <reply> What you want the factoid to be here.
<k1l> The LTS to LTS upgrade from 12.04 to 14.04 will be opened when the 14.04.1 will be released on July 24th.
<phunyguy> k
<phunyguy> bah
<k1l> thats a base to start
<phunyguy> :)
<rww> 13.10 -> 14.04 upgrades are already live, right?
<k1l> yes
<Pici> sort of
<k1l> when the used mirrors are synced
<Pici> theres some sort of infra issue causing the mirror syncs to be slower than normal
<Pici> or something
<phunyguy> !lts-upgrade is <reply> Ubuntu 12.04 to 14.04 direct upgrade will be available on July 24th with 14.04.1 point release.
<ubottu> In #ubuntu-ops, phunyguy said: !lts-upgrade is <reply> Ubuntu 12.04 to 14.04 direct upgrade will be available on July 24th with 14.04.1 point release.
<rww> . !ltsupgrade is <reply> Ubuntu supports direct upgrades from one !LTS to the next. However, this is not enabled until the first point release of a new LTS to allow time for stability updates.
<rww> and then phunyguy's info after that
<phunyguy> too complex
<rww> I like giving reasons :P
<phunyguy> link to the mailing list announcement
<phunyguy> :)
<k1l> my first suggestion was "JUST BE PATIENT!!!!!111"
<phunyguy> much lag.  wow.
<k1l> but i think that is too obvious :)
<Jordan_U> . !whyno12.04to14.04 is <reply> Because U need wait 14.04.1
<phunyguy> . !nosoupforyou
<k1l> . !YUnoLTSupgrade    :)
<phunyguy> do we have one for !pointrelease ?
<Unit193> Pici: The bitly link is suspect, he's copying from his borwser.
<Unit193> And yes, his borwser. :P
<Pici> Unit193: what link?
<Unit193> [16:11:19] < ~Elliott18>  Here some videos. I hope you like them! http://bitly.com/1gAh6Jy
<phunyguy> "The link you requested may contain inappropriate content, or even spam or malicious code that could be downloaded to your computer without your consent, or may be a forgery or imitation of another website, designed to trick users into sharing personal or financial information."
<phunyguy> or continue at your own risk to ...hotxgirls.......
<knome> Pici, if you please could unvoice people at -release
<phunyguy> I can if need be
<Pici> knome: I actually don't have enough rights there to do that.
<knome> oh.
<Pici> I'd need to ask for more from freenode
<knome> Pici, -release, not -release-party
<Pici> I know
<phunyguy> oh whoops
<phunyguy> that was me
<phunyguy> misread
<knome> Pici, oh.. i thought you were handling the voices before
<Pici> I can voice and devoice, but not remove people from the access lists.
<knome> oh...
<knome> well i meant that.
<knome> just devoice
<Pici> there is a standing +V on ubuntu members and canonical employees
<Unit193> 10    *!*@ubuntu/*           +V [modified 4 hours, 37 minutes, 17 seconds ago]
<phunyguy> (yes, and quite a few were voiced in -release-party which is why I assumed that channel)
<knome> aha, so i could ask for being voiced in -release? nice...
<k1l> @mark #ubuntu ffffffffffffffff malware link
<ubottu> The operation succeeded.
<phunyguy> +V should just do it.
<knome> Pici, hmm, +V, auto?
<Pici> yes
<phunyguy> :P
<knome> right
<Unit193> +v should mean you can use the voice and devoice commands.
<knome> yep
<knome> Pici, looks like you need to -V after all ;)
<Pici> knome: cjwatson set that... and I'm about to go afk for a bit
<knome> oki
<knome> np, just get some decision made/action taken at some point
#ubuntu-ops 2014-04-18
<Jordan_U> unopaste just kicked greeter from #ubuntu for (apparently) no reason.
<k1l> seems like some input misinterpretating from a new plugin
<AlanBell> sorry, my bad
<AlanBell> loaded badwords plugin, then set some bad words, if you turn it on before setting any words then every word is bad :(
<AlanBell> ok, fixed and sent it back in, it should kick on the naughty links
<Jordan_U> AlanBell: Do you have a second version of unopaste that you can use to test changes like this in another channel?
<AlanBell> Jordan_U: yeah, we were did so, and were then just applying the tested changes to unopaste
<AlanBell> but the order of applying the changes matters more than we realised
<Jordan_U> AlanBell: Also, just kicking people probably won't be very helpful (if at all). Spam bots, and certainly trolls, will simply auto-rejoin and continue.
<AlanBell> well it can do other stuff, that seemed like a good first pass
<rww> aww, only three people? that's boring
<AlanBell> it is the badwords plugin, we just tested it in #ubuntu-sandbox in another bot then turned it on
<Jordan_U> AlanBell: a +q would be both more useful, and less damaging if it hits a false positive.
<Unit193> rww: 7 in party.
<rww> Unit193: oh okay, that's funnier
<rww> Jordan_U: except for when it happens when nobody's around and never gets removed
<Jordan_U> rww: Fair enough.
<Jordan_U> The floodbots used to make a stink here (or was it in -ops-team, or both?) when they took actions automatically. Probably worth adding to unopaste at some point.
<k1l> gn8
<AlanBell> ok, I am done for the night, we can make changes as and when, but that does something at least
<AlanBell> Jordan_U: yeah, can do, pull requests welcome as well :)
<ubottu> In #ubuntu, Samantha- said: !ops XAR- IS HARASSING ME VIA PM
<ubottu> cfhowlett called the ops in #ubuntu (samantha - profanity in the PM)
<ubottu> xar- called the ops in #ubuntu ()
<bazhang> idiocy will prevail for the next week, I'd say
<ikonia> most of these peopls should not be using a computer
<valorie> at least not this week
<bazhang> well, no need to raise one's BP over idiocy
<ikonia> no, at all
<ikonia> too many idiots, got better things to do, laters
<ikonia> canonical need to get a grip on the information they make easy available - such as the HOME PAGE about whats available/possible/not possible instead of marketing crap
<Flannel> ikonia: but it's shiny.
<bazhang> thats what I do
<Flannel> ikonia: Also, there's a picture of a cassette tape, that's retro!
<bazhang> aki-thinkpad: NEVER DO LETS TO LTS not safe
<bazhang> minus the E
<bazhang> I've been doing them since, oh , forever; why does this mythology still hang around
<bazhang> @mark #ubuntu aki-thinkpad asked to join here to discuss +q (24h)
<ubottu> The operation succeeded.
<Pricey> That might quite possibly be the simplest Ubuntu upgrade I've ever done.
<k1l> the automated testing improved alot, imho
<k1l_> !12.10
<ubottu> 12.10 (Quantal Quetzal) was the 17th release of Ubuntu. Download at http://releases.ubuntu.com/12.10/ - Release Notes: http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/releasenotes/1210
<k1l_> looses support today
<phunyguy> loses.*  :)
<k1l_> will never learn that :)
<phunyguy> loose means not tight....
<Flannel> I don't think that's true.
<Flannel> (the EOL date, not the loose/lose)
<Flannel> Because there isn't any announcement
<ikonia> looks like ubottu may have a problem, I've just removed a good chunk of bans and either ubottu has not fed the removal back to BT, or BT is not taking the updates from ubottu
<Pricey> Argh I take it all back... where's minidlna gone :(
<phunyguy> :( was it installed via ppa?
<phunyguy> Pricey: ^^^
<Pricey> phunyguy: Nope. It's been removed from Debian sid and ubuntu now. Thankfully... I randomly just stumbled across a working mediatomb config for mkv on samsung tvs.
<Pricey> Not sure why I couldn't do that the other 3 months I'd been trying to make things work.
<phunyguy> yikes.
<phunyguy> yeah I gave up on the dlna stuff and got a miniPC for the TV... put XBMC on it and never looked back.
<phunyguy> has HDMI out, and I grabbed a USB soundblaster for the optical output for my surround sound.  Works great.
<tsimpson> ikonia: looks like those were all duplicated in the DB due to splits most likely, you can use @clearban to manually mark them as removed
<Jordan_U> !releasenotes
<ubottu> Ubuntu 14.04 (Trusty Thar) release notes can be found here http://ubuntu.com/getubuntu/releasenotes/14.04
<Jordan_U> !releasenotes ~= s#http://ubuntu.com/getubuntu/releasenotes/14.04#https://wiki.ubuntu.com/TrustyTahr/ReleaseNotes
<ubottu> In #ubuntu-ops, Jordan_U said: !releasenotes ~= s#http://ubuntu.com/getubuntu/releasenotes/14.04#https://wiki.ubuntu.com/TrustyTahr/ReleaseNotes
<Jordan_U> @login
<ubottu> The operation succeeded.
<Jordan_U> !releasenotes ~= s#http://ubuntu.com/getubuntu/releasenotes/14.04#https://wiki.ubuntu.com/TrustyTahr/ReleaseNotes
<Jordan_U> !releasenotes ~= s#http://ubuntu.com/getubuntu/releasenotes/14.04#https://wiki.ubuntu.com/TrustyTahr/ReleaseNotes#
<ubottu> Nothing changed there
<Jordan_U> !no releasenotes is <reply> Ubuntu 14.04 (Trusty Thar) release notes can be found here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/TrustyTahr/ReleaseNotes
<ubottu> I'll remember that Jordan_U
<IdleOne> reported that dogecoin user to elitebnc admins
<IdleOne> admins are on it
<k1l_> ok
<Jordan_U> Who is K1CKA55?
<k1l_> it was me, tabfailing when oping up :X
<Jordan_U> Ahh, that makes sense.
<Jordan_U> I was wondering how we had let someone have powers to op themselves in #ubuntu that would name theselves K1CKA55, I hadn't considered that someone else may have oped them accidentally :)
#ubuntu-ops 2014-04-19
<ubottu> In ubottu, Logan_ said: !forget is <alias> love-#ubuntu-offtopi
<ubottu> In ubottu, Logan_ said: !forget forget "is <alias> love-#ubuntu-offtopi
<ubottu> In ubottu, Logan_ said: !forget love-#ubuntu-offtopic is <alias> love-#ubuntu-offtopi
<ubottu> In ubottu, Logan_ said: !love-#ubuntu-offtopic is <reply> Love is like racing across the frozen tundra on a snowmobile which flips over, trapping you underneath. At night, the ice-weasels come.
<Flannel> wat
<Unit193> http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi?search=love
<Flannel> Oh, it looks like we've been drunk and playing with factoids on a few occasions
<Flannel> I'm going to consider those easter eggs!
<rww> mainly because ubottu would probably do something wrong if you tried removing them
<Flannel> which means we need to update !moo
<rww> "there are four easter eggs in this bot"
<Flannel> I don't think there'd be problems deleting them
<valorie> I've seen that one before, yes
<valorie> and I would guess high rather than drunk
<valorie> lol
<Flannel> Ah, even with the source code, I fell into the tar pit.
<Flannel> I caught my mistake, but now I'm fairly certain that those are impossible to remove via the IRC interface.
<valorie> ubottu needs love too....
<ubottu> valorie: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<valorie> see?
<rww> Flannel: told you
<Flannel> rww: well, I took the "probably" out!
<Flannel> I missed the part where it trims proceeding non-alphanumerics
<Flannel> otherwise the is<sed> (as an alternative of =~) and "is (from the factoid) would've cancelled out the other set-a-factoid checks
<Aki-Thinkpad> Can I get my chat ban removed from #ubuntu?
<Aki-Thinkpad> I was told to visit here in 24h
<bazhang> Aki-Thinkpad, hi
<Aki-Thinkpad> bazhang, hello
<Aki-Thinkpad> bazhang, http://askubuntu.com/questions/449665/is-upgrading-from-lts-to-lts-as-reliable-as-doing-a-fresh-install
<Aki-Thinkpad> I understand why you do not want to say it is not as reliable as fresh installs (At least I think I do),
<bazhang> Aki-Thinkpad, an LTS to LTS upgrade is perfectly safe, and tested
<Aki-Thinkpad> bazhang, *perfectly* ; should be replaced with *Reasonably*
<bazhang> Aki-Thinkpad, as long you as refrain from saying, not safe, don't do it, I think we are ok here
<Aki-Thinkpad> bazhang, anyways, I had no idea it was a rule to not to state otherwise
<Aki-Thinkpad> and I did not know it was Canonicals official position
<bazhang> are we ok?
<Aki-Thinkpad> bazhang, oh absolutely; you are correct in that
<Aki-Thinkpad> and for what its worth, I was incorrect to put so much emphathis on it.
<bazhang> please try to speak in #ubuntu now Aki-Thinkpad
<Aki-Thinkpad> And yes; I hate any sort of drama, so I am ready to put this to rest and just move on.
<bazhang> great
<bazhang> thanks for coming here today to resolve this
<Aki-Thinkpad> bazhang, Thanks.
<Aki-Thinkpad> Likewise;
<ubottu> In ubottu, OerHeks said: oh that factoid is removed, there is no single best!14.10
#ubuntu-ops 2014-04-20
<ubottu> cfhowlett called the ops in #ubuntu (anon_stack_smach)
<rww> ^ already dealing with it
<Ubuntu76> hey i need help is this the right server??
<phunyguy> mmm patience
<bazhang> <html> newbuntu, google "  montior settings ubuntu 12.04  "
<k1l> @mark #ubuntu x71 hacker channel spam
<ubottu> The operation succeeded.
<ubottu> OerHeks called the ops in #ubuntu (Diegonese)
<ubottu> bekks called the ops in #ubuntu (Diegonese)
<IdleOne> done
<phunyguy> @mark #ubuntu-offtopic VoidAtValhalla came in with the intention to troll... just like koell, from the arch channels
<ubottu> The operation succeeded.
#ubuntu-ops 2015-04-13
<krabador> excuse me, i would know if that http://chat.ubuntu-it.org/   , with wrong redirect, depends from international Ubuntu site administrators
<krabador> am i voiced?
<popey> krabador: looks like it's hosted by canonical, but I don't know who in the Ubuntu-IT community manages it..
<krabador> popey: yes , a staff, i asked , but 2 days of nothing
<popey> does anyone in #ubuntu-it know who looks after the site?
<krabador> for that i would ask directly to administrators
<bazhang> starts by calling everyone a-holes after no one goes for the PM plz support
<bazhang> all guides tried, nothing worked
<bazhang> irc too fast, oh wait I have to switch machines now
<Pici> bazhang: they're using the webchat, I wonder if it is embedded in some page somewhere that it making it not "fullscreen" like normal.
<bazhang> still no basic answers , just more delays
<bazhang> he wants the full elegant ubuntu gnome experience on an ancient intel card, 2gb ram, 10yr old lappy
<bazhang> @random gimmepony gimmeHURD
<ubottu> gimmepony
<bazhang> refuses all offers of help in channel, all suggestions, must be via PM
<ubottu> daftykins called the ops in #ubuntu (anmol)
<teward> can someone banforward in #ubuntu to ##fix_your_connection on this guy?
<teward> [2015-04-13 13:46:42] * Mike9863 (~Mike9863@2600:1001:b027:26d9:3cd4:4e6:3c0e:cf8b) has joined #ubuntu
<teward> [2015-04-13 13:46:43] * Mike9863 has quit (Max SendQ exceeded)
<teward> (repeatedly doing that)
#ubuntu-ops 2015-04-14
<bazhang> <Eightynine> Because I installed it a few days ago. By the way I found a cause of my problem with Software Update
<bazhang> this sounds exactly like 'newbnewb'
<bazhang> same strange issues, wont give full info, etc
<Unit193> "Darkforce, Eightynine."
<bazhang> nice
<bazhang> he was complaining about horribly ugly the fonts were, kept at it, we suggested restricted-extras.
<bazhang> stellar "support" from gry as always
<bazhang> <svetlana> since i am not allowed to yell at people or shoot people, i have to resort to yelling at things or shooting things
<bazhang> wth
<k1l> seems like the perfect match found themselves.
<ubottu> OerHeks called the ops in #ubuntu (LittleBish)
<Pici> jpds_: thanks
<ubottu> seednode called the ops in #ubuntu-offtopic ()
<bazhang> k1l, he was completely advised against that. svetlana was the lone voice saying he should remove everything
<bazhang> and the router depends on having a browser, thats it, perhaps javascript as well
<k1l> he removed networkmanager too.
<bazhang> he was told by many of the regular helpers to just get an xubuntu iso then start from scratch
<bazhang> <Eightynine> Is there any Ubuntu builds with Fluxbox?
<bazhang> he wanted to remove everything an have xubuntu only, now he wants to bring all that back just a day later
<Unit193> And then fluxbox is somehow involved?
<bazhang> he had flux gnome xubun and lxde DE all on there
<bazhang> installed synaptic on the lone advice of a most singular helper
<bazhang> removed most of the entire, well, everything
<k1l> mainstream is to mainstream. so better ruin my system!
<bazhang> <Eightynine> LXDE is buggy, XFCE is unusable, MATE is slow on my system, Gnome is crap, KDE is huge and confusing.
<bazhang> shoulda chose HURD!
<Pici> theres twm
<bazhang> thunar is bloatware
<bazhang> Pici, haha
<bazhang> wtheck is spacefm
<Unit193> Forked pcmanfm, iirc.
<Unit193> Description-en: Multi-panel tabbed file manager
<bazhang> lubuntu then
<elky> someone is being forced to give up fluxbuntu?
<Jordan_U> bazhang: It's part of SETI@home, analyzing FM signals from space.
<Unit193> elky: Can't be!  I still have the 7.10 installer!
<bazhang> Jordan_U, nice!
 * Jordan_U Just made that up if it's not clear :)
<Unit193> bazhang: And no not by default.
<bazhang> ok
<bazhang> kil is ignoring chekhov; if you display a gun on the mantel in act I, it must be fired by act III
<bazhang> * GoobiePls3554 (~mario@12-64-142-46.pool.kielnet.net) has joined
<bazhang> Jordan_U, he is going to new install a new everything
<bazhang> new graphics, hdd, motherboard etc
<bazhang> so his 'ssd' only is a complete red herring
<bazhang> "someone here told me!11"
<bazhang> day three of this
<Jordan_U> bazhang: I admit I originally misread it as "SD" (as in SD card), but my answer is still relevant since you're booting the drive on a motherboard that doesn't have a UEFI entry for Ubuntu already.
<bazhang> Jordan_U, yep, just wanted to catch you up
<bazhang> why is gnome so ugly!!!1??
<bazhang> he's bordering on trolldom at this point
#ubuntu-ops 2015-04-15
<bazhang> lubuntu has no pulseaudio?
<k1l> i dont think they dont use pa
<IdleOne> this is not a support channel. Please use #lubuntu for support.
<IdleOne> :)
<jpds_> This beakus person wants everything given to them on a plate.
<Unit193> bazhang: Correct.
<OerHeks> Hi, can you please take a look at #ubuntu: tubejockey is join/parting for hours now.
<k1l> i ll have a look, OerHeks
<OerHeks> Thank you k1l
#ubuntu-ops 2015-04-16
<Unit193> bazhang: GNU Hurd 0.6 Released. ;)
<Seveas> !debian
<ubottu> Ubuntu and Debian are closely related. Ubuntu builds on the foundations of Debian architecture and infrastructure, with a different community and release process. See https://help.ubuntu.com/12.04/installation-guide/i386/what-is-debian.html - Remember, !repositories meant for Debian should NOT be used on Ubuntu!
<Seveas> that link should be https://help.ubuntu.com/12.04/installation-guide/en.i386/ch01s02.html
<Seveas> or maybe something newere :)
<bazhang> yay
<elfy> high peeps - idiot alert in #xubuntu -> upstand
<elfy> didn't want to !ops in there
<Pici> elfy: looks like they were taken care of by staff.
<elfy> yea - just seen that
<elfy> anyway - once again, you are all awesome :)
<elfy> cheerio
<eworowiejr> Why am i banned
<k1l> because you were trolling too much
<k1l> (like you dont know that)
<eworowiejr> yah like i careeee
<eworowiejr> whats up
<eworowiejr> i work at cvs yo
<eworowiejr> hi
<eworowiejr> does anyone have a charmander in pokemon x?
<k1l> @mark eworowiejr hfsplus trying to play the innocent
<ubottu> The operation succeeded.
#ubuntu-ops 2015-04-17
<mappps> Hello
<mappps> My names mappps i would like to be unbanned from ubuntu-offtopic
<mappps> it makes me sad being banned;/
<k1l> <ntz> one my customer have this (weird) os and he's reporting,.....
<k1l> last time it was "his friend" and after that he made a lot of drama even on the mailinglist
<genii> Hm
<genii> @comment 67335 Connectivity issue, forwarded to ##fix_your_connection
<ubottu> Comment added.
<mappps> Hello
<mappps> My names mappps i would like to be unbanned from ubuntu-offtopic
<IdleOne> why were you banned?
<mappps> phunyguy got annoyed
<IdleOne> yeah blaming others for your actions is not going to get you unbanned. Want to try again?
<IdleOne> and it wasn't phunyguy who banned you anyway
<phunyguy> I was just going to say.... I quited, Flannel kicked, and I removed quiet
<phunyguy> quieted*
<phunyguy> good grief.
 * phunyguy bashes keyboard
<IdleOne> So mappps, why were you banned?
<mappps> oh
<mappps> i dont know
<mappps> mouse said phunyguy banned me
<mappps> said because of my moaning
<phunyguy> o.O
<phunyguy> yeah that's not accurate.  I quieted because of the lengthy paste directly in the channel.
<phunyguy> then removed it shirtly after.
<phunyguy> shortly too.
<IdleOne> Alright so the problem we have with you is that you like to get drunk and then come on irc and act like a fool. We can't have that in Ubuntu channels. I will remove the ban this time but if this happens again I can assure you that the ban will last a lot longer.
<IdleOne> mappps: Do you understand?
<mappps> yes
<mappps> dont come on irc when ive been out
<IdleOne> ban is removed, rejoin -offtopic and part this channel. Thank you for flying AirOne.
<mappps> k
<IdleOne> @comment #ubuntu-ops mappps warned about his drunken irc'ing and that we will not tolerate his silliness.
<ubottu> Comment added.
<IdleOne> @comment #ubuntu-ooftopic mappps warned about his drunken irc'ing and that we will not tolerate his silliness.
<ubottu> Comment added.
<IdleOne> @comment #ubuntu-offtopic mappps warned about his drunken irc'ing and that we will not tolerate his silliness.
<ubottu> Comment added.
<IdleOne> lol -ooftopic
<Pici> oof
<genii> Now I want an #ubuntu-ooftopic
#ubuntu-ops 2015-04-18
<daftykins> hi all, known spammer of a shifty website link is back - username "wwwBUKOLAYcom"
<ikonia> @mark #ubuntu wwwBUKOLAYcom porn chat website in username, other channels have been spammed with this link from this user too
<ubottu> The operation succeeded.
<bazhang> <Metaqueer> je suis pede
<ubottu> cfhowlett called the ops in #ubuntu (Metaqueer)
<bazhang> gone
<Luyin> hi, I'd like to request a "meta" command for ubottu. Its purpose should be to inform someone about meta questions
<Luyin> (with the hope that they might be avoided in the future ;)
<Luyin> I can help/ do it myself if you point me into the appropriate direction.
<k1l> after some usual alteregoa stuff on the beginning he is now actually  doing something helpful. i am surprised
<bazhang> @random romulan HURD
<ubottu> romulan
<IdleOne> jolantru bazhang
<bazhang> kil jinxed it
<IdleOne> alteregoa doesn't need help being a pain
<IdleOne> but you may be right
<IdleOne> I may be crazy
<IdleOne> But it just may be a lunatic you're looking for
<IdleOne> I even drove my motorcycle in the rain
 * IdleOne collects himself
 * valorie passes the pipe to IdleOne
<IdleOne> valorie: pipe?
<valorie> in thanks for the above ramble, which made me laugh
<IdleOne> hehe, my pleasure
#ubuntu-ops 2015-04-19
<ubottu> Mikaela called the ops in #ubuntu-women ()
<ubottu> In ubottu, Mikaela said: !no, !ops-#ubuntu-women is Nightrose JanC pleia2 elky Myrtti hypa7ia maco Gareth akgraner Mamarok Pendulum akk elly idleone Tm_T alanbell nigelb svaksha Cheri703 Pici rww valorie
<OerHeks> Hi, can someone take a look at lnr in #ubuntu, some connection problem i guess.
<bazhang> bada boom bada bing
<bazhang> thanks OerHeks
<OerHeks> thank you bazhang
<OerHeks> he is still in 'offtopic as well
<OerHeks> and back with its own ip.
<bazhang> I'm not op there sorry
<ubottu> OerHeks called the ops in #ubuntu ()
<genii> @comment 67352 Known troll. 67351 same user also
<ubottu> Comment added.
 * genii slides k1l more coffee and cookies
<elky> !no, !ops-#ubuntu-women is Nightrose JanC pleia2 elky Myrtti hypa7ia maco Gareth akgraner Mamarok Pendulum akk elly idleone Tm_T alanbell nigelb svaksha Cheri703 Pici rww valorie
<ubottu> I know nothing about !ops-#ubuntu-women yet, elky
<elky> oh gods not this
 * valorie sacrifices a goat on behalf of elky
<valorie> also, I just mowed the lawn for the first time in eons
<valorie> why did I kill that goat?
<k1l> is it another ubottu?
<chu> valorie: I don't know, appeasing the Gods. But I don't know if the IRC gods are all that interested in goat carcasses (carcaii?).
<valorie> lol
<valorie> gods are usually after the blood
<valorie> feel free to make some nice stew out of the carcass, chu
<chu> I don't actually think I could eat goat.
<valorie> some lentils would be nice in that
<genii> chu: Because you're a vegetarian?
<chu> I'd just do a dhaal in that case.
<valorie> don't vacation in Afghanistan, then
<chu> Nah, but I'm pretty picky/weird about what I do eat.
<genii> Ah
<valorie> I understand that is one of the main protein sources
<valorie> I've not eaten goat that I recall, but .... they are mostly vegetarian, so I'm not against it
<genii> They are pretty tasty
<chu> I can happily eat pork (despite them being one of the most intelligent animals), I can happily eat beef (actually, I don't, but that's just pork is typically available everywhere), chicken and duck. But nearly ever other animals feels "strange" and I actually get a gag reflex while eating - which is extra strange, because I can get my hand down my throat without a gag reflex.
 * genii makes a note not to feed chu any goats
#ubuntu-ops 2016-04-18
<ubottu> n-iCe called the ops in #ubuntu-offtopic ()
<ubottu> somsip called the ops in #ubuntu ()
<imetaleer> bazhang is a faggot
<imetaleer> bazhang is a faggot
<imetaleer> bazhang is a faggot
<imetaleer> bazhang is a faggot
<imetaleer> bazhang is a faggot
<imetaleer> bazhang is a faggot
<imetaleer> bazhang is a faggot
<imetaleer> bazhang is a faggot
<ikonia> noted
<Pici> !xenial
<ubottu> Ubuntu 16.04 (Xenial Xerus) will be the 24th release of Ubuntu. It is due to be released on April 21st. Discussion in #ubuntu+1 Await the release in #ubuntu-release-party
<jonathan_zz> is there a reason why https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsScannersBrother cannot be edited?
<IdleOne> the page is immutable, ask #ubuntu-wiki
<IdleOne> I mean #ubuntu-doc
<jonathan_zz> ty
<popey> That page isn't immutable for me
<popey> probably he needs to be a member of the right lp group
<valorie> immutable when I'm not logged in; login is ..... s.....l.....o.....w
<valorie> once logged in, not immutable
<genii> Still immutable for me after lauchpad login.
<genii> You're probably all members of ubuntu documentation group
<valorie> could be, although I've never worked on ubuntu docs, only on the kubuntu wiki
<valorie> for the most part
<ubottu> In ubottu, teward said: !no xenial is <reply> Ubuntu 16.04 (Xenial Xerus) will be the 24th release of Ubuntu. It is due to be released on April 21st. Discussion in #ubuntu+1. Await the release in #ubuntu-release-party
<Unit193> genii: Are you in members or the etherpad group?
<k1l_> there were massiv spam issues on the wiki pages. so they restricted the access, iirc
<valorie> I'm in the etherpad group for years and years
<valorie> since I took notes at a UDS in ..... Orlando
<k1l_> uh, you are _that_ old? ;p
 * valorie is a grandma!
<valorie> when I was little, we used round rocks, not those new-fangled TYRES
<valorie> etc.
<k1l_> hehe
<valorie> also I've been online forever
<valorie> mid-80s or so
<k1l_> i am going to tell my kids the "when i was young, pluto was a planet" joke :)
<valorie> lol
<k1l_> uh. that is really early adopter
<valorie> when my kids were young, pluto was a planet!
<valorie> 400 baud, baby
<valorie> I could type faster than it would send
<valorie> of course that was dialup back then
<k1l_> today it feels only like 400baud :)
<valorie> right, sometimes when I complain I think back to the past and then hush myself
<popey> conversely my mum had never used a computer before she was 70 ( a few years ago ) and her first internet connection was 50Mb/s :)
<k1l_> such spoiled parents ;p
<popey> heh
<ubottu> \9 called the ops in #ubuntu ()
<IdleOne> popey: I wasn't logged in but still #ubuntu-doc was probably the right place to send them :)
<genii> Unit193: Not as far as I know of
<k1l_> [_WWW-BUKOLAY-COM] (~Turkirc@95.10.179.241)  the pornsite spammer again
<bazhang> should be klined tbh
<bazhang> hitting multiple channels
<k1l_> yep
<k1l_> what was freenodes antispambot again and what was the state of putting it back in #u or not?
<bazhang> sigyn?
<chu> idoru?
#ubuntu-ops 2016-04-19
<IdleOne> can't drone do the job? Not the kline obviously
<bazhang> idoru got outsourced to sigyn
<chu> bazhang: Yeah, ldunn just told me in #u-o sorry :p
<bazhang> wel ldunn
<chu> :D
<Unit193> IdleOne: Can, but only helps #u, Sigyn can help the entire network.  I brought this topic up not long ago actually.
<k1l_> Unit193: was there a solution then?
<IdleOne> wait for the next IRCC to decide
<IdleOne> :P
<bazhang> <fifty> Have downloaded to much porn, now my drive has no more space, what should i do now? Compress them?
<k1l_> its user denlud (~dennis@b2b-78-94-10-158.unitymedia.biz) from before
<bazhang> more time wasting then
<Unit193> k1l_: Part of the discussion brought up that staff aren't always around and in the past there's been a couple problems with FPs, but that might have been when idoru was in -ot.
<k1l_> i dont quite get how someone who spamms can be a false positive?
<Unit193> k1l_: Depends, but sometimes it's an accident or something you don't want to simply kline for.
<bazhang> cam so cute!
<dz0ny_> hi
<dz0ny_> http://upstart.ubuntu.com/wiki/Stanzas is down?
<dz0ny_> or just me
<Pici> dz0ny_: looks like it is having issues, but thats more of an issue for #upstart that it is for us in -ops.
<dz0ny_> Pici: hehe, thx I tried on #ubuntu-boot but it's empty :)
<bazhang> facecrack / foxhund 'linux will never be ready' as he has some weird printer scanner that he cant get working
<Pici> oh, there was a decision made for that thing, good.
<bazhang> crysis five on ubuntu!
<bazhang> or was that farcry
<Pici> kubuntu has a final ISO for 16.04 already?
<genii> Pici: They seem a bit disorganized in #kubuntu-devel as far as figuring out who is responsible for what at this point :-/
<Pici> :/
<valorie> genii, Pici, we're a bunch of beginners in kubuntu, learning by doing
<genii> valorie: I'm rooting for you!
<valorie> <3
<valorie> so far, so good
<valorie> the stuff we're fixing is tiny, like the driver manager
<valorie> which works for me, but not for a few
<valorie> etc.
<k1l> curlyears> thischannel is the most friendly and welcoming cjannle I have ever used, and I've been IRCing sisinve 1984
<genii> ..but wasn't IRC invented in 1988? ;)
<k1l> yeah
<genii> Maybe they are thinking of BBS things
<k1l> i am focusing on the "most friendly channel" part :)
<k1l> T3ZlckNvZGVy (oc@pisg/dev/OverCoder)   <T3ZlckNvZGVy> You fucktard
<k1l> who said the pisg guys were ok?
<elky> where was that?
<k1l> #ubuntu
<k1l> i told me in pm that another user told him to join and say that
<k1l> *he told
<elky> can you paste the PM for me, i'll go talk to their GC
<k1l> elky: will send a pm
<elky> k1l: sebastien is giving them a talking to. cloak may change.
<k1l> ok, thanks.
#ubuntu-ops 2016-04-20
<LibertyWeNeed> I just tried to connect to Ubuntu chatroom and a pop up message says i have been banned. Does anyone know why?
<LibertyWeNeed> I am using Adium for Mac
<LibertyWeNeed> And I had to recently reinstall my OS, which meant setting up IRC again
<zykotick9> LibertyWeNeed: you made it ok ;)
<LibertyWeNeed> zykotick9, thanks
<k1l> LibertyWeNeed: hi
<LibertyWeNeed> hello
<k1l> the hoster you use is banned from the ubuntu channels due to offering free vpns and proxies that were used by malicious people to disturb the channels
<LibertyWeNeed> ?
<LibertyWeNeed> I think this a false positive
<LibertyWeNeed> I haven't had any troubles before
<k1l> what channel are we talking about?
<LibertyWeNeed> #ubuntu
<k1l> do you use a vpn?
<LibertyWeNeed> I don't have one on this computer, but my router has one
<k1l> yeah, looking at your ips you joined with, you are using vpns. this one you use was abused by trolls. so that ip range got banned.
<LibertyWeNeed> What am I suppose to do?
<k1l> use another vpn which doesnt get abused and doesnt get banned then. or use your real ip to connect.
<LibertyWeNeed> I can't use my real IP otherwise I can't access the internet properly, doesn't function properly with blocked sites, bandwidth throttling, DPI (assuming) and alot of other stuff. Also I can't change my VPN provider because it has been paid for and I have no other issues other than when trying to connect to Ubuntu. I don't understand why I must be punished for what others have done.
<Myrtti> other options include bouncers and similar services
<LibertyWeNeed> I don't know what that means
<Myrtti> bouncer is a software running on a remote server (so not reliant on your ip) that you connect your client to just like you would to a server. It handles the connection to the IRC networks, and thus, displays the remote servers ip, not yours.
<LibertyWeNeed> So what do I have to do?
<k1l> or make an accound on kiwiirc.com
<LibertyWeNeed> maybe, but I think it's more trouble than its worth since I did nothing wrong
<k1l> LibertyWeNeed: the problem is you are using a vpn service that got abused by trolls very often and is now banned. while you did nothing wrong you cant use that vpn service anymore to use the ubuntu channel.
<LibertyWeNeed> What do I tell my VPN provider then? or ask them
<LibertyWeNeed> ?
<Myrtti> there are other options, such as irccloud or requesting a ban exemption.
<k1l> ban excemption doesnt make sense, since he uses a vpnwith changing ips.
<LibertyWeNeed> I don't have control over what IP's i get other than the country
<Myrtti> k1l: not even on an account name ;-?
<LibertyWeNeed> I think this is an example of discrimination by association. I would appreciate if you can un ban me. But if not I may have to reconsider using the Ubuntu chatroom which is sad.
<k1l> LibertyWeNeed: we are not discriminating you. you could easily connect with your real ip
<k1l> or with other options we named you already
<LibertyWeNeed> That is dangerous for me to do. Besides why go to this extra effort. I have a registered IRC account, so you can look up to see if it was me or not.
<LibertyWeNeed> I can't reveal my IP because the internet is useless without it
<LibertyWeNeed> without the vpn
<LibertyWeNeed> I think I will just stick with trisquel and other more accepting IRC channels
<LibertyWeNeed> I am sorry you don't understand.
<popey> LibertyWeNeed: to be fair the only conversations you've started in #ubuntu recently have been offtopic
<popey> so other channels might be better for your discussion topics anyway.
<LibertyWeNeed> If I really was a troll do you think I would be complaining about it and using the same username? I am leaving right now because I feel that the Ubuntu community has forgotten why it started. Good bye folks
<popey> Ok then.
<Myrtti> for the record, most extbans work in all the banlike modes, so b,q,e,I can work with $a:accountname
<Myrtti> someone was just reminded to add that to the new kb.
<ubottu> lotuspsychje called the ops in #ubuntu (yaaic1 disturbing support)
<ubottu> In #ubuntu, Guest87880 said: ubottu: samba is running and windows can access the folders on linux
<ubottu> In #ubuntu, rud0lf said: ubottu's !bot reply link is broken
<Pici> tomorrow...
<Pici> just a reminder to not switch factoids, at release, poke me about changing the config variables and most things should apply automagically.
<PsychoBoB> please guys
<PsychoBoB> remove me that list of banned users in #ubuntu
<PsychoBoB> I cannot join in the channel
<Pici> PsychoBoB: one moment
<k1l> hi PsychoBoB
<k1l> so you know why you were banned back then?
<PsychoBoB> no... =(
<k1l> well, trolled #ubuntu with playing a dumb user that could not properly speak english.
<k1l> !guidelines | PsychoBoB please read the channel rules
<ubottu> PsychoBoB please read the channel rules: The guidelines for using the Ubuntu channels can be found here: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines
<PsychoBoB> k1l, I don't speak english man
<PsychoBoB> I'm learning
<PsychoBoB> Sorry
<Pici> What is your native language?
<PsychoBoB> portuguese
<PsychoBoB> I am from Brazil
<k1l> PsychoBoB: then you dont want to use #ubuntu anyway. better ask in #ubuntu-br
<Pici> PsychoBoB: #ubuntu-br would probably be better for you then.  They have rules too though: http://wiki.ubuntu-br.org/IRC/Regras
<PsychoBoB> But i want use two chanells
<k1l> PsychoBoB: if you dont understand english that doesnt make sense.
<PsychoBoB> why not?
<k1l> last times you only made nonsense and trollt in #ubuntu. that is the reason you got banned.
<PsychoBoB> it's obligatory speak english?
<Pici> In #ubuntu, yes.
<PsychoBoB> this ban is equal to life imprisonment?
<k1l> and since you dont want to read the channel rules that only tells us you want to troll again.
<PsychoBoB> I never will can go to ubuntu?
<k1l> you say you dont understand english and dont want to read the channel rules. so that doesnt make sense you go to #ubuntu anyway.
<PsychoBoB> I read the rules
<PsychoBoB> And I'm learning English
<PsychoBoB> It's very several this ban
<k1l_> ok so you have read the channel guidelines and will follow them in future? this is already your second chance, keep that in mind.
<PsychoBoB> do you not help me
<k1l_> <k1l_> ok so you have read the channel guidelines and will follow them in future? this is already your second chance, keep that in mind.
<k1l_> do you have read the guidelines and will follow the channel rules in future?
<PsychoBoB> Yeah!
<PsychoBoB> I agree
<PsychoBoB> I need knows more about the new ubuntu
<PsychoBoB> 16.04
<k1l_> ok, i will remove the ban. be keep in mind, that you already were banned and snother ban will not be lifted that easy
<k1l_> PsychoBoB: if that is all please leave this channel.
<PsychoBoB> here just ops?
<k1l_> yes
<PsychoBoB> ok
<PsychoBoB> not to be rude withe me, i don't know it
<PsychoBoB> bye k1l_ and thanks for the gelp
<PsychoBoB> help
<k1l_> ok, bye.
<Pici> er, okay
<ubottu> In ubottu, robbie2 said: this is fun :D
#ubuntu-ops 2016-04-21
<ubottu> Ben64 called the ops in #ubuntu ()
<IdleOne> done
<elky> he's been using the same ident for days, probably worth banning it until he picks a new one
<NullMonkey> Hi I would like to setup a vhost
<ubottu> Poke95 called the ops in #ubuntu ()
<ubottu> In #ubuntu, lotuspsychje said: !torrents > joob check also this when final is out
<lotuspsychje> morning to all
<lotuspsychje> i just forwarded a !torrents to a user private with !torrents > user text
<lotuspsychje> and got this: ubottu> Your edit request has been forwarded to #ubuntu-ops.  Thank you for your attention to detail
<Unit193> Right, syntax is simply '!foo > nick', you can't add text on to that.
<lotuspsychje> Unit193: only | can add text after then?
<Unit193> Right, because it just prefixes with that anyway, doesn't care about a nick.
<lotuspsychje> Unit193: ok thank you
<Unit193> Sure.
<ubottu> trijntje called the ops in #ubuntu (dell)
<ubottu> ikonia called the ops in #lubuntu (phil42 banned from 3 channels for giving links out despite being asked multiple times not to)
<bazhang> for someone who has 'tried everything' he sure does not seem to have even a basic understanding
<ikonia> I can't be bothered
<ikonia> I'm doing something more interesting
<ubottu> In #ubuntu-release-party, wligtenberg said: ubottu is not a random bot, that is insulting to it
<Pici> I have the ubottu config things queued up, please poke me if I don't notice the release.
<IdleOne> Pici: this poke is to remind you to queue up the ubottu config things
<IdleOne> Have a good release day folks :)
 * Pici snerks
<Pici> meh, first time I've missed not having IRCC privs
<Pici> (someone mentioned #u-release in -party)
 * genii liberally sprinkles some whiskey in Pici's next coffee
<hggdh> Pici: what users on -release?
<Pici> was nearffxx, they just timed out
<Pici> hggdh: was the same user ^
<hggdh> Pici: thanks, all in control, then?
<Pici> seems like it
<hggdh> cool. On a quick run to a Dr. office, then
<Pici> thanls
<Pici> er, thanks
<Pici> Myrtti: fyi, the current release notes say that you can upgrade right from 14.04
<bazhang> lts to lts only works when 16.04.01?
<Pici> http://ubottu.com/y/xenial
<Pici> er.....
<Pici> Myrtti: sorry, I lied
<bazhang> !pointrelease
<Pici> gj reading.
<bazhang> clear as mud
<Myrtti> I did wonder
<Pici> I thought the same as you.. and then misread the release notes and changed my mind.
<Myrtti> Pici: ping
<DJones> Pici: looks like the official announcement of release may be soon, ubuntu.com is now saying it's out
<Myrtti> it's on the mailing list
<Myrtti> https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-announce/2016-April/000207.html
<k1l> https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-announce/2016-April/000207.html
<Pici> got it
<Pici> !torrents
<ubottu> Xenial can be torrented from http://torrent.ubuntu.com/simple/xenial/desktop/ubuntu-16.04-desktop-i386.iso.torrent or http://torrent.ubuntu.com/simple/xenial/server/ubuntu-16.04-server-amd64.iso.torrent depending on your needs. Other flavors can be found at http://torrent.ubuntu.com:6969
<Pici> perhaps we should change that first one to amd64,
<Pici> need to get back to this meeting, but make sure to edit the version that shows in !+torrents
<Pici> https://bpaste.net/show/17f906f37912 are the changes I made
<bazhang> huge interest this release
<bazhang> must be all that snaps-bash'yclangwindowbsd goodness
<k1l> or finally someone shipping zfs ;p
<bazhang> bwhaha
<k1l> !ltsupgrade
<k1l> we should have something saying that 14.04 -> 16.04 will be offered when 16.04.1 is released in july
<ikonia> has that been officially confirmed though
<k1l> it was that way the last 3 LTS releases
<ikonia> well yes, thats my view, but doesn't mean it is for this one
<ikonia> need to check this before offering it out to users
<bazhang> see above what Myrtti / Pici said
<ikonia> (or at least make it clear it's an assumption)
<ikonia> perfect
<k1l> Users of 14.04 LTS will be offered the automatic upgrade when 16.04.1 LTS is released, which is scheduled for July 21st.
<ikonia> that mail message spells it out
<k1l> !ltsupgrade is <reply> Users of 14.04 LTS will be offered the automatic upgrade when 16.04.1 LTS is released, which is scheduled for July 21st.
<ubottu> ltsupgrade has been forgotten, use '!unforget ltsupgrade' to edit it again
<k1l> !unforget ltsupgrade
<ubottu> I suddenly remember ltsupgrade again, k1l
<bazhang> heh
<k1l> !no ltsupgrade is <reply> Users of 14.04 LTS will be offered the automatic upgrade when 16.04.1 LTS is released, which is scheduled for July 21st.
<ubottu> I'll remember that k1l
<k1l> !ltsupgrade
<ubottu> Users of 14.04 LTS will be offered the automatic upgrade when 16.04.1 LTS is released, which is scheduled for July 21st.
<genii> Nice
<k1l> even freenode goes mad because of the release :)
<DJones> k1l: I don't believe it has been released, I get "No new release found" trying to run do-release-upgrade from 15.10
<nhandler> Hi everyone. We (freenode) would love to send out a wallop expressing our congratulations on another great LTS release. I wanted to include an IRC channel in the message that people could join with questions, and was thinking of just doing #ubuntu. a) Any objections to the wallop? b) Is #ubuntu fine, or would you prefer another channel (it will likely lead to quite a few people joining and asking questions)
<ubottu> In #ubuntu-release-party, \9 said: !whyisitout is Because the devs graced upon mankind and provided them with the gift of what is Ubuntu 16.04 LTS.
<Pici> nhandler: that sounds fine to me.
<nhandler> FYI: [WALLOPS]: We would like to extend our congratulations to the Ubuntu community on the release of Ubuntu 16.04 LTS (Xenial Xerus), which is now available for download at http://www.ubuntu.com/ . /join #ubuntu with any questions.
<Pici> :) thanks
<nhandler> Thank you for being awesome (all of you) :) I know how crazy things can get, especially around release time.
<DJones> I wonder whether #u will go over 2000 nicks today, getting close to it now
<DJones> Pici: http://paste.ubuntu.com/15971050/ There's a pastebin of a couple of commands if you want to pass it onto the dev you mentioned
<Pici> sigh
<dax> hrm?
<Pici> no one updated http://changelogs.ubuntu.com/meta-release
<k1l_> yeah
<Pici> so people aren't getting prompted for upgrades
<dax> oh lawd
<Pici> I've mentioned it twice in -release, and supposedly the person responsible for that is afk.
<DJones> I blame popey
<Pici> hes responsible for deleting things, not adding them ;)
<dax> probably afk putting out the fire in the server rooms
<DJones> Could even be at a release party
<Pici> just got a response back, should be happening shortly
<Pici> and... done.
<DJones> Confirmed, its working for me know
<popey>  😃
<popey> you guys...
<elky> who maintains blamepopey these days anyway?
<hggdh> isn't it automagically maintained?
 * elky shrugs
<ubottu> ChunkzZ1 called the ops in #ubuntu (Phantom_2040)
<bazhang> so now bash/clang/bsd/buntu-windows, finally emacs-windows
<dax> i forget, what do we do with #u+1 between release and toolchain
<Unit193> Usually +if, iirc.
<Unit193> Last time it wasn't closed though.
<dax> could just leave it unless it gets silly
<dax> it wasn't too bad this cycle imho
<hggdh> 16.10 will be opened very soon, we could just leave +1 there
<wxl> don't say "very," hggdh. it doesn't have a name YET :)
<hggdh> heh. Mark has probably been thinking about it for a while now. OTOH, I do not think there are that many animals with names stating with y
<bazhang> yak
<bazhang> thus yakkity yak
<wxl> there's definately ways
<hggdh> yodeling yak?
<wxl> oops wrong one
<wxl> i think yakkity yak is pretty good
<IdleOne-> hggdh: last couple of releases we have left it open
#ubuntu-ops 2016-04-22
<Unit193> I had hoped for yetti.
<Unit193> !xenial is <sed> s/releae/release/
<ubottu> I'll remember that Unit193
<Jordan_U> @mark #ubuntu syth Posted random youtube link without any explanation.
<ubottu> The operation succeeded.
<popey> Next week there will be a sprint in Prage (people start arriving this Thursday) so there will be ~30 or so people connecting from the same place (so same IP). Do I need to let someone know, so the bots don't go mental or block anyone?
<Unit193> popey: 1. Did you contact Freenode about an iline? 2. Will people be cloaked or will identd be running?
<popey> 1) no. 2) no idea.
<popey> I don't know the IP
<Unit193> It only matters if they join #ubuntu/#kubuntu/#ubuntu+1, but yeah I'd be at least one to poke so Drone` doesn't get upset.
<ovidiuflorin> hello world
<ovidiuflorin> I've been sent here by valorie
<ovidiuflorin> to ask about registering a bot
<ovidiuflorin> and also about registering the #kubuntu-podcast channel
<ovidiuflorin> can someone please help me with this?
<Jordan_U> ovidiuflorin: I can't personally help with either of those things, but to help get the ball rolling: What kind of bot? Is it going to be in #ubuntu, #kubuntu or other core channels or just in #kubuntu-podcast?
<Unit193> Howdy, won't be on long myself though.
<ovidiuflorin> I'd like to register and add op's to the #kubuntu-podcast channel first
<ovidiuflorin> I've tried to register it but it complains that I'm not OP
<ovidiuflorin> I can't become OP because it's not registered
<Unit193> Have you seen https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/CreatingChannels?
<ovidiuflorin> yes
<ovidiuflorin> but I can't run any of those commands successfully
<Unit193> When you first join a channel, you'll get OP.  However, since there's already people in it that won't happen.
<ovidiuflorin> so, what can I do?
<Unit193> There doesn't appear to be active staff right now, so either wait for them or have everyone part real quick then you rejoin the channel.
<ovidiuflorin> we've been having spammers
<ovidiuflorin> I doubt they will leave....
<ovidiuflorin> also there are people in there that are sleeping ATM
<Unit193> Looks like wait it is.
<ovidiuflorin> ok
<ovidiuflorin> then can we register a bot?
<ovidiuflorin> it's a sync service between telegram and IRC
<ovidiuflorin> it sends to IRC every message sent to telegram
<ovidiuflorin> and send to telegram every message sent to IRC
<ovidiuflorin> and I need to register it's username
<Jordan_U> !register | ovidiuflorin
<ubottu> ovidiuflorin: Information about registering your nickname: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat/Registration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname. Registration help available by typing /join #freenode
<Unit193> Right, so as there's currently no staff members around to drop the nick you'd like to register (presuming you want to keep the nick it has been using), you could put it on the bots wikipage.
<Unit193> Jordan_U: It's currently registered, but droppable.
<ovidiuflorin> it doesn't have to keep it's current name
<Unit193> Up to you.  If you want that specific one just have to poke staff about it.
<ovidiuflorin> who is staff?
<Unit193> ovidiuflorin: Freenode staff, so anyone with a cloak like Myrtti.
<Myrtti> the what now
<ovidiuflorin> Myrtti: does not look like having a cloak
<Unit193> Myrtti: You're freenode staff, congrats.
<Myrtti> I don't?
<popey> (you do)
<Myrtti> oh, I do
<Unit193> Myrtti: Can you OP ovidiuflorin in #kubuntu-podcast so he can register it?
<ovidiuflorin> I'm also supposed to have OP in some channels
<ovidiuflorin> because I part of the KC
<Myrtti> not easily as my irssi is still doing magic and I'm not awake yet
<Myrtti> in fact, I was going to go back to bed
<Unit193> Ah, alrighty.
<Unit193> I'm heading there about now too, understandable.
<Myrtti> (also: whee new irssi)
<ovidiuflorin> what's irssi?
<Unit193> Terminal IRC client, nice one.
<popey> The One True IRC Client.
<Unit193> ↑
<ovidiuflorin> Unit193: he's gone
<Unit193> He's online though it seems, they're used to getting PMs for help.
<Myrtti> I think your issue got sorted?
<Myrtti> (I poked someone more awake about it)
<ovidiuflorin> then channel issue, yes
<ovidiuflorin> thank you
<ovidiuflorin> now to register the bot
<ovidiuflorin> brb
<ovidiuflorin> back....
<ovidiuflorin> if someone is still here...
<k1l_> hi, what is the issue?
<ovidiuflorin> I want to register a nick
<ovidiuflorin> for a bot
<ovidiuflorin> that syncs telegram with IRC
<popey> !register
<ubottu> Information about registering your nickname: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat/Registration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname. Registration help available by typing /join #freenode
<k1l_> yeah, change to that nick, run teh registration procedure with verify. then make sure the bot logs into that account while logging into freenode.
<k1l_> when that is set up, the ircc can grant a bot cloak to that bots account.
<ovidiuflorin> can I use the KC email address as the email address ?
<k1l_> ovidiuflorin: yeah, you need to receive the mail and run a command in irc, that is mentioned in that email.
<k1l_> using the KC email makes sense if there is a new maintainer for that bot in the future.
<popey> maybe connect from a different client rather than cycle through nicks until you find an unused one? :)
<telegram-sync> I found one, this one. Registering it now
<telegram-sync> email not ariving....
<k1l_> takes some minutes
<DJones> Pici: Are you able to switch ubot5 over to 16.04 sources, its still using 15.10
<k1l_> i really see an issue with site like omgubuntu telling everyone just to use -d to upgrade while not explaining what that does.
<DJones> http://www.markshuttleworth.com/archives/1496?
<IdleOne-> it's going to be all about mobile
<k1l_> no, its all about this :) https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-cHB3Rbz1OI
<DJones> k1l_: I think this is probably the webpage referring to using -d http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2016/04/how-to-upgrade-ubuntu-15-10-to-16-04-lts
<DJones> It does actually warn ou’ll be migrating from a supported stable version of Ubuntu to a pre-release version.
<DJones> You should expect to encounter bugs (and possibly performance issues, doubly-true if your device uses AMD graphics).
<Pici> looks like Unit193 beat me in adding the new 16.10 factoids
<popey> I left a comment on omg about using -d
<popey> people think I'm mental for telling people to be careful
<popey> quite frustrating
<IdleOne-> YOU'RE SO CRAAAAAAAZY
<IdleOne-> what's next? wearing seat belts
<k1l_> yeah. how dare you to tell others to be careful! they want 16.04 now!
<ioanm> idk why when I try to join #ubuntu it says I'm banned maybe because I use PIA
<k1l_> the vpn/proxy hoster you use is banned due to abuse.
<ioanm> k1l_: it's a VPN, and it sponsors freenode
<ioanm> k1l_: also now I'm using webchat and PIA (both)
<k1l_> tell that the several trolls who abused that service to spam and flood #ubuntu.
<ioanm> k1l_: but i'm not a troll
<ioanm> k1l_: plus that happens with every VPN, some idiots spam
<k1l_> use another service, or your real ip.
<ioanm> k1l_: yeah i'll try to see if it works without webchat and with sasl using hexchat
<k1l_> or use a bnc, another hoster, or make an account on kiwiirc or such.
<ioanm> k1l_: anyway thanks, i have to reboot to try ubuntu 16.04 right now
<ioanm> bye :)
<dax> Pici: the $cur* variables on ubot5 aren't updated
<Pici> dax: hrm, I did it for the lubots, must have missed ubot5
<Pici> dax: should be good now
<dax> yep. thank you :)
<k1l_> smart_girl (~amelia@189.84.246.78)  known spammer
<Unit193> telegram-sync: You should have email.
<telegram-sync>  /msg NickServ VERIFY EMAILCHG Telegram 737159454
<telegram-sync> this seems broken
<telegram-sync> [NickServ] Please log in before attempting to verify your registration.
<telegram-sync> also.. no idea why the first time the message was not registered as a command
<Unit193> telegram-sync: Done, now you'll have one more email.  You already have the cloak set on that account.
<Pici> 25
<IdleOne-> bingo
<telegram-sync> what's a cloak?
<dax> ubottu: cloak
<ubottu> To get any kind of cloak (Ubuntu member or any other kind) you first need to set up your nick as detailed in this FAQ: http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#nicksetup -  For Ubuntu member cloaks, ask in #ubuntu-irc and provide your launchpad page. For unaffiliated ones, ask in #freenode.
<dax> oh, that's not useful, hrm
<telegram-sync> password changed
<telegram-sync> what's next
<telegram-sync> ?
<telegram-sync> can I just assign the username to the bot?
<telegram-sync> thank you Unit193
<Unit193> telegram-sync: Yeah, just set sasl to true, userName to telegram, and password to whatever you just set.  I also grouped ktelegram, in case you wanted to set that to your alt.
<telegram-sync> I don't understand several terms in that stement
<IdleOne-> which?
<Unit193> telegram-sync: OK, you have a config file for the bot, the documentation I looked at for it say that it'll have, or you can add, 'sasl', 'username', and 'password' to the core section.
<telegram-sync> what's sasl in this context? how do I set it?
<Unit193> It's a method to authenticate to Freenode services and your account.
<telegram-sync> isn't the username the same thing as the nick?
<Unit193> Yes, in this case.  I'm looking here: https://github.com/FruitieX/teleirc/blob/develop/src/config.defaults.js#L97 and https://node-irc.readthedocs.org/en/latest/API.html#client
<ovidiu-florin> there isn't a password field in there
<ovidiu-florin> the the custom commands
<ovidiu-florin> s/the/just/
<ovidiu-florin> but the docs say otherwise....
<ovidiu-florin> interesting
<Unit193> For example, I'd try something like http://paste.openstack.org/show/1YTOBiiq36NsmIp81vEe
<ovidiu-florin> why the port change?
<Unit193> Changing from plaintext to TLS connection, that's technically optional, just an example.
<ovidiu-florin> ok, I'll start it now
<ovidiu-florin> thank you
<Unit193> Sure, hope it helped.
<Unit193> ovidiu-florin: What channels is this in?
<ovidiu-florin> #kubuntu #kubuntu-devel #kubuntu-offtopic #kubuntu-council #kubuntu-podcast #kdevelop #kde-soc
<ovidiu-florin> it doesn't reconnect
<Unit193> Errors?
<ovidiu-florin> 22 Apr 18:08:13 - Network error: Error: 140027349374784:error:140770FC:SSL routines:SSL23_GET_SERVER_HELLO:unknown protocol:../deps/openssl/openssl/ssl/s23_clnt.c:794:
<ovidiu-florin> 22 Apr 18:08:13 - Connection got "close" event
<ovidiu-florin> 22 Apr 18:08:13 - Disconnected: reconnecting
<ovidiu-florin> 22 Apr 18:08:13 - Waiting 2000ms before retrying
<ovidiu-florin> this keeps repeating
<Unit193> You can debug what's going wrong in that stack, or just disable secure.
<Unit193> You can set it to use the nick 'telegram', and looks like it didn't use/get the correct password?
<ovidiu-florin> https://paste.kde.org/pp1ykzmlp/asr71m
<ovidiu-florin> telegram is already registered
<ovidiu-florin> and not by me
<ovidiu-florin> why does it say that it's not registered?
<ovidiu-florin> telegram-sync is registered
<Unit193> I got it dropped and registered, then transferred to you.  Handy that it tells you all that.
<Unit193> /ns info telegram-sync doesn't agree.
<ovidiu-florin> fine...
<ovidiu-florin> I'll register it again
<Unit193> ovidiu-florin: Nono, just use 'telegram', I transferred it to you.
<ovidiu-florin> telegram as nick?
<telegram> with what password?
<telegram> the previous one I had?
<Unit193> /msg nickserv identify telegram whateverpassword you set.
<telegram> ok
<Unit193> Yeah, the one you set today.
<ovidiuflorin> nothing....
<ovidiuflorin> I've restarted it
<ovidiuflorin> I get no logs
<ovidiuflorin> I'll try again
<Unit193> Yey!  It works.
<ovidiuflorin> "telegram ubuntu/bot/telegram is now your hidden host (set by services.)"
<Unit193> Mhmm.
<ovidiuflorin> 'telegram', '10', 'unknown connection(s)'
<ovidiuflorin> I get the args as an array
<ovidiuflorin> what do those messages mean?
<ovidiuflorin> Unit193: ^
<ovidiuflorin> is there anything else to be done?
<ovidiuflorin> otherwise I'll send the It's ALIVE message to everyone
<Unit193> ovidiuflorin: Not sure about the second, but the first one is just informing you the cloak has been set.
<ovidiuflorin> what's a cloak?
<ovidiuflorin> I know I asked before...
 * ovidiuflorin looks
<Unit193> It's a vhost to cover the IP, also shows that it's an official bot: old telegram1 (~bot@79.113.215.60), new: telegram (~telegram@ubuntu/bot/telegram)
<ovidiuflorin> ubottu: cloak
<ubottu> To get any kind of cloak (Ubuntu member or any other kind) you first need to set up your nick as detailed in this FAQ: http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#nicksetup -  For Ubuntu member cloaks, ask in #ubuntu-irc and provide your launchpad page. For unaffiliated ones, ask in #freenode.
<ovidiuflorin> the link in there is dead
<Pici> ovidiuflorin: cloaks are what show in place of your host and display project affiliation on freenode.
<Pici> like mine is ubuntu/member/pdpc.professional.pici
<ovidiuflorin> ah
<Unit193> Pici was wondering what 'telegram' was and why it was messaging a lot to the channels, /whois telegram  now shows it's a sanctioned bot.
<ovidiuflorin> now?
<Pici> I was indeed :)
<Pici> telegram is now telegram!telegram@ubuntu/bot/telegram
<Unit193> Also listed here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Bots
<Unit193> Pici: /ns info telegram  too.
<Pici> Unit193: neat
<ovidiuflorin> thank you very much Unit193
<Unit193> ovidiuflorin: Thanks for being receptive!
<ovidiuflorin> I would have preffered to use the KC email, not my personal one, but that is logged publicly
<Unit193> Yeah, that's why I didn't.  Anyone could quickly takeover the bot pretty easily.
<Unit193> Pici: I'd use that on mine too, but too many bots under the same account. :3
<ovidiuflorin> should I set a cloak for me?
<ovidiuflorin> or ask for one?
<ovidiuflorin> how does that work?
<Unit193> ovidiuflorin: You can ask if you'd like, if you're an Ubuntu member (which I'd presume you are.)  Just would have to link to your LP page.
<Unit193> I'd highly recommend SASL for you as well if you get one.
<ovidiuflorin> I'm still not sure of the benefits
<ovidiuflorin> what are they?
<ovidiuflorin> besides bragging about project affiliation?
<Unit193> Mainly showing that, though sometimes it's used for authentication to bots too.
<Myrtti> Ubuntu cloak gives you rights on some channels that normal users don't get
<Unit193> Right, that too.  Tends to be why I keep it.
<ovidiuflorin> for now I don't think I'll ask for it....
<ovidiuflorin> I might change my mind in 5 minutes
<ovidiuflorin> so....
<ovidiuflorin> don't loose hope for me
<Unit193> Nah doesn't matter to me one way or another, whatever works for you.  Have a good one.
<ovidiuflorin> thanks for all your help
<ovidiuflorin> have a nice evening
<ubottu> In #ubuntu, iLembus said: ubottu, but why is that so?
#ubuntu-ops 2016-04-23
<thinky> ikonia: dont ban me unfair
<thinky> u did this before
<ikonia> I've not banned you
<thinky> stop it
<ikonia> I've forwarded you to this channel
<ikonia> I'd like to talk to you wihtout the noise of ubuntu getting in the way
<ikonia> and maybe explain to you how to get better help
<ikonia> is that ok ?
<thinky> ok
<thinky> i dont hide anythng
<ikonia> perfect,
<thinky> i try to give informations when needed that s all
<ikonia> I understand that you are new to using ubuntu and everything can be a bit different or not what's expected
<thinky> i didnt mention about that fatal error because it just happen
<ikonia> as you are new to ubuntu, you're not well placed to say what matters/what doesn't matter, it's better to have too much info than it is not enough
<thinky> sure
<ikonia> so if you have a problem share all the information about the problem, when you're asked questions, even if you think it doesn't matter, answer them with the info, don't tell people "that doesn't matter" - as you are new, you don't know what matters, people are asking as they need this info
<thinky> ok
<thinky> i dont do that on purpose
<thinky> at that time i dont remember or it sounds not related ..
<ikonia> I'm sure you don't
<ikonia> but for you to use the channel sucessfully, it needs to stop
<thinky> i ll be careful next time
<ikonia> you need to share the info, and if asked a question, please answer it as best you can, don't filter it for what you think matters
<thinky> ok
<ikonia> thank you
<ikonia> give me a moment and I'll remove the ban forward
<thinky> thx for being polite with me this time
<ikonia> I was polite with you before
<thinky> it made me sad before u banned me
<ikonia> if you /part this channel, and /join #ubuntu you should be able to rejoin
<thinky> ok thanks
<ikonia> please try to keep in mind what we spoke about
<ubottu> lotuspsychje called the ops in #ubuntu (Charlatan trolling)
<ubottu> squinty called the ops in #ubuntu ()
<bazhang> thanks CIA
<ubottu> citizen_ called the ops in #ubuntu ()
#ubuntu-ops 2016-04-24
<dax> 09:03 < chu> dax is bazhang
<dax> bazhang: chu is leaking our secret
<dax> bazhang: we must crush him
<chu> lol
<Myrtti> just don't let icesword know
<dax> he already PMs me garbage, so not much would change
<dax> unfortunately i usually have umode +g set and thus miss it
<bazhang> dax, what gave us away? was it the emacs-vim mode?
<bazhang> @random HURD windowbuntu
<ubottu> windowbuntu
<bazhang> augh
<ikonia> hello Oryza
<Oryza> Hello there
<ikonia> what's up Oryza how can we help you in #ubuntu-ops today
<Oryza> Reading how get cloack
<ikonia> which cloak ?
<Oryza> Ubuntu .....
<ikonia> are you a member ?
<Oryza> How to member ?
<Oryza> Can u help?
<bazhang> Oryza, whats your launchpad page
<ikonia> !membership | Oryza
<ubottu> Oryza: Ubuntu Membership means recognition of a significant and sustained contribution to Ubuntu and the Ubuntu community.  For more info see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Membership/NewMember
<ikonia> Oryza: got the info you need ?
<Oryza> Okok
<ikonia> super
<Oryza> Im still read
<ikonia> do you need anything else from the team ?
<Oryza> bazhang : Oryza
<ikonia> Oryza: have you got all the info you need to start the membership process if you qualify ?
<Oryza> I was regist on launchpad and have account on ubuntu one
<ikonia> Oryza: do you understand / have all the information to allow you to apply for ubuntu membership
<Oryza> Im understand and apply to membership and agreement
<ikonia> perfect, so if you have all the info, and don't need anything else from the operator team, could you please /part this channel
<Oryza> But im still read for more information
<ikonia> ok - you don't need to be in this channel to read the link
<ikonia> if you have questions, you're welcome to come back and ask
<ikonia> (although #ubuntu-irc is probably a better channel)
<Oryza> Okok
<ikonia> thanks
<Oryza> Thanks alot ikonia for information and helping me
<ikonia> no problem
<Oryza> :)
<hggdh> Oryza: now, if you have nothing else, please /part this channel
<Oryza> Okok for next step i will going to #ubuntu-irc
<Oryza> Thanks alot all
<ikonia> !logs
<ubottu> Official channel logs can be found at http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ . LoCo channels are now logged there too. Meeting logs from meetingology at http://ubottu.com/meetingology/logs/
<ikonia> @mark #ubuntu hep7 3 days of bad attitude, parted with another sarky comment - lost access to ubuntu to until he gets with the program
<ubottu> The operation succeeded.
#ubuntu-ops 2017-04-17
<elky> dreaman finally responds to tell me i'm a crazy romanian but promising to not join. i'm not holding my breath on that one.
<elky> Fuchs: i get the feeling that chelz is someone we've moved on before but i can't figure who
<Fuchs> 50 week old account, so ...
<elky> certainly hasn't been in -ot that long
<elky> at least not active there
<Fuchs> at least I didn't notice them until now. But that was just one odd line
<Fuchs> (but then I don't pay much attention to #ubuntu-*, so I might have missed some)
<elky> joined late feb, said one line between then and late march and has been saying random stuff since then
<elky> capable of conversations, but then there's the random stuff-that-belongs-on-twitter
 * elky shrugs
#ubuntu-ops 2017-04-19
<ubottu> cfhowlett called the ops in #ubuntu (upen15 racist troll - ban requested)
<upen15> Just to let you know, operator dax is using his anti-semitism to abuse his privileges as an operator.
<elky> please pick another nick and i might take you seriously
<upen15> I was expressing how I feel like I've been wronged and he muted me for no reason other than that he does not like Jewish people.
<upen15> elky: What is wrong with my nick?
<elky> it's a little phallic
<upen15> upen15 = University of Pennsylvania 2015 is when I graduated from there
<elky> then i would expect you would know how to spell upenn
<upen15> I wanted to keep things short.
<elky> no, you wanted your nick to say "penis"
<upen15> No, I did not. You're being very immature.
<elky> well your nick says penis anyway, please pick a family friendly nick before we continue
 * elky raises an eyebrow
<upenn15> My nick does not say penis.
<upenn15> Why are you so immature?
<elky> mostly to waste your time
<upenn15> I spelled out immature things on a calculator when I was in 2nd grade.
<elky> since you're very clearly trolling
<upenn15> I'm now an adult
<dax> are you sure
<upenn15> This is unbelievable
<upenn15> Anti-semites and trolls run this community... wow pathetic.
<upenn15> I'm beyond words right now.
<dax> does that mean you're going to stop talking
<upenn15> Please tell me where you live.
<elky> you're free to leave
<elky> i can't remember the address of the nearest fbi building right now
<dax> sec
<upenn15> I have a friend who got a job there.
<elky> well direct your complaints to your friend then
<upenn15> His specialty is in languages
<dax> elky: Ratakatu 12, 00101 Helsinki, Finland
<upenn15> And if you would know the FBI won't take a case like this you moron
<upenn15> I'm going to report you for trying to dox me dax. That's against freenode policy.
<Unit193> upenn15: ...He's staff, report him to himself.
<elky> conveniently there's a staffer right here to report it to. dax someone would like to report doxxing
<dax> i saw!
<dax> i am providing excellent customer service in #freenode
<Unit193> Why that's great, thank you very much!
<Unit193> My friend left. :(
<dax> lol they reconnected from a different IP
<dax> unfortunately I am too smart for them
<dax> well, maybe, anyway. I forget whether IP bans with * in them match webchat
<dax> we'll see!
<ubottu> OS-28399 called the ops in #ubuntu ()
<k1l> @comment 76168 obvious troll provoking with !ops call and tried to stirr up drama with "<OS-28399> Unity sucks - fix it"
<tahr64userddcd2c> ah , my pal ikonia
<ikonia> what's up ?
<tahr64userddcd2c> was the insult ? lurkers ?
<m14ed> as i suspect
<ikonia> nothing to do with this channel
<m14ed> i realize that sir
<ikonia> please /part this channel, this channel is for ubuntu issues
<m14ed> in PL
<ikonia> you're welcome to contact me in the channel / or a pm
<ikonia> but this place is for ubuntu issues, please do not use this channel
<m14ed> i went as directed by your message
<ikonia> m14ed: my apologies, that was an auto message that shouldn't have been displayed
<ikonia> if you /part this channel and drop me a message I'd be happy to talk to you
<m14ed> accepted / no problem sir
<ikonia> apologies to the -ops channel too - it was the wrong kick message
<m14ed>  it isn't needed, i had heard i was being talked about and my actions -
<m14ed> wont happen again
#ubuntu-ops 2017-04-20
<ubottu> CodeMouse92__ called the ops in #ubuntu ()
<CrazyTux> hello..
<bazhang> hi
<CrazyTux> somebody on the #ubuntu channel said, I am banned there. I am using Ubuntu now. If I encounter any problem whom shall I approach?
<CrazyTux> It was ikonia who banned me.
<CrazyTux> hello...
<bazhang> CrazyTux, just to clarify, you were in fact banned a few days ago
<bazhang> is that your recollection
<CrazyTux> yes.
<bazhang> CrazyTux, just the once, or more than with a slightly different IP address
<CrazyTux> I am using Ubuntu now. If I encounter any problems whom shall I approach?
<bazhang> CrazyTux, could you answer my second question
<bazhang> just the once, or more than
<CrazyTux> probably I was using the computer through a public wifi connection. or it could be of my friend.
<bazhang> CrazyTux, so one was you, all the rest were friends
<bazhang> CrazyTux, if you are ever banned, it's necessary to come here to clear it up, and not keep on evading the bans
<CrazyTux> I have a laptop which is used by my friends also. I sometimes use their network.
<CrazyTux> ok. I didn't know that.
<CrazyTux> now, I am here. What do I need to do to clear it?
<bazhang> CrazyTux, whatever was the initial reason for your ban
<CrazyTux> I don't know exactly why?
<CrazyTux> all I want to say now is, if there are any rules to be followed in the #ubuntu channel, please direct me to the site which explains that. I'll abide by those rules.
<CrazyTux> simply banning is not fair.
<CrazyTux> probably, I chatted too much on the channel. If that is the reason, I'll not do that again.
<bazhang> CrazyTux, ok, please have a read of the guidelines first
<bazhang> !guidelines
<ubottu> The guidelines for using the Ubuntu channels can be found at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines
<CrazyTux> ok. I'll go through that.
<CrazyTux> please lift the ban.
<CrazyTux> please remove the ban. thank you.
<k1l_> grit (~AIDS@unaffiliated/grit) (Killed (Sigyn (Spam is off topic on freenode.))) got killed by sigyn but might come back. looks like he is looking for trouble
<ikonia> shock horror
<Menzador> lol ikonia, best op expression ever :)
<Menzador> But in all seriousness, who actually learns their lesson about spam? :P
<dax> so nice of him to let us know who his alts are
<dax> i do appreciate the courtesy
<dax> !-lts
<ubottu> lts has no aliases - added by Seveas on 2006-06-17 23:13:48 - last edited by tsimpson on 2014-04-21 12:12:43
<dax> !lts
<ubottu> LTS means Long Term Support. Until 12.04 LTS versions of Ubuntu were supported for 3 years on the desktop, and 5 years on the server; since 12.04 (Precise Pangolin) LTS versions will be supported for 5 years on the desktop and server. The latest LTS version of Ubuntu is !Xenial (Xenial Xerus 16.04.1)
<dax> ubottu: lts =~ s/$/. Ubuntu !flavors may have different support durations, check their release notes for information./
<ubottu> I'll remember that dax
<dax> !lts
<ubottu> LTS means Long Term Support. Until 12.04 LTS versions of Ubuntu were supported for 3 years on the desktop, and 5 years on the server; since 12.04 (Precise Pangolin) LTS versions will be supported for 5 years on the desktop and server. The latest LTS version of Ubuntu is !Xenial (Xenial Xerus 16.04.1). Ubuntu !flavors may have different support durations, check their release notes for information.
<Menzador> Odd question: Would it be helpful if we added LTS support duration information to each flavour factoid?
<dax> it changes per release, aiui
<dax> so no, i'd rather they just check the release notes
<dax> (especially since people should do that more than they do anyway)
<k1l> yes, the flavor teams can set the duration differently with each LTS release.
<Menzador> Fair enough
<dax> bit of a crazy system, in general
<dax> Kubuntu 14.04 has 5 years, Kubuntu 16.04 has 3 years, so I guess April 2019 is going to be when two Kubuntu LTS releases go EOL
<dax> would guess that Kubuntu's going to be 3 years from now on though, and I guess they had to change it sometime *shrug*
<Pici> I probably should write a madison plugin for ubottu... so people can compare versions across releases
<Pici> artful info has been added to the bot
<Pici> I don't think the full archive has been synced yet, so packageinfo (!info) won't work fully until it does.
<Pici> !info coreutils artful
<ubottu> coreutils (source: coreutils): GNU core utilities. In component main, is required. Version 8.26-3ubuntu3 (artful), package size 1187 kB, installed size 6580 kB
<Pici> or maybe I was just too quick ;)
<Pici> default release for artful set in #ubuntu+1, #ubuntu-devel and #ubuntu-release, poke me if it needs to be set anywhere else, I always forget where else it needs to be updated.
<genii> #k-devel
<Pici> domne
<Pici> done too
<genii> Thanks
<krytarik> Pici: #xubuntu-devel, #lubuntu-devel, and #ubuntustudio-devel too, please. :)
<Pici> krytarik: done, done and done
<krytarik> Pici: Thanks, of course.  I was diverted by remembering that some of the mentioned channels aren't even served by ubottu currently. :P
<Pici> krytarik: oh, if you could get me the bot names for those I can muck with those bots too
<krytarik> For #lubuntu-devel, that'd be Unit193's ubot93; for #ubuntu-release, it's ubot5; not sure what else.
<k1l> bye
#ubuntu-ops 2017-04-22
<laowai> elky: hi
<laowai> elky: i need help
<laowai> elky: retard
<elky> he certainly does.
<elky> oh noes. malv switched to centos and came to tell us. such a huge loss
<bazhang> dax, you around
<dax> bazhang: hi
<bazhang> perhaps I should ask this in #freenode
<bazhang> about eir powers
<dax> I'll PM, #freenode's ever so slightly on fire right now
<bazhang> ok
<Unit193> Just some lovely chap is trying to join, and seems to be having some sort of connection issues.  I see the network is helping him sort it out, that's nice of you folks!
<Dreaman> remove my bann
<Dreaman> not corect
<Dreaman> old user
<Dreaman> ald ubuntu member
<Dreaman> old
<ikonia> Dreaman: hello there
<Dreaman> :)
<Dreaman> not only remove bann add me one east european
<ikonia> I'd rather you stayed out of ubuntu, you've been asked multiple times how to behave/interact with people and you still continue to try to evade and send rude and problem creating private messages to user
<Dreaman> :)
<Dreaman> yoi ar jocke mashine
<Dreaman> you
<ikonia> ok, I think we will leave it there,
<Dreaman> why problem with my join in channel ego
<Dreaman> or
<ikonia> I'm sorry, I don't understand what you are saying
<Dreaman> ok
<Dreaman> biggest ego in you
<ikonia> I assure you it's not, as I've said I'd be happy to remove the ban for you multiple times, you just needed to stop trying to evade and stop sending people private messages with insults and provoking operators in the channel
<ikonia> you've been unable to do this, and this is why the ban has stayed
<Dreaman> selfish
<Dreaman> реможе
<Dreaman> remove
<ikonia> being rude in bulgarian won't help
<Dreaman> :)
<ikonia> Dreaman: I've told you I would remove it if you followed the instructions I gave you
<ikonia> and you said "no"
<ikonia> you said "I'd will stop using ubuntu instead"
<ikonia> I've asked you multiple times and offered to remove the ban
<ikonia> so this is your problem and your behaviour
<Dreaman> why bann
<Dreaman> not +q
<ikonia> because we didn't want you in the channel
<Dreaman> somple
<ikonia> as you also send private messages
<Dreaman> push me i push you
<ikonia> no-one has pushed you
<ikonia> the simple solution is for you to behave
<Dreaman> ikonia  i in the channel
<ikonia> but you have refused to do this, and shown you cannot
<ikonia> so I see little point in disucussing it any more
<Dreaman> this is not problem
<ikonia> great, we can't see you, so you're obviously not being a problem
<ikonia> but this is the problem
<ikonia> you are still trying to evade bans
<ikonia> you cannot follow instructions and comply with the rules of the channel, so lets end this discussion
<Dreaman> support channel 1 hour thel some user how to install skype
<Dreaman> phahahah
<ikonia> sorry, don't know what that means
<Dreaman> not goood support
<ikonia> who ?
<Dreaman> <elky> could you please stop harassing people
<Dreaman> <elky> and stay out of #ubuntu forever
<Dreaman> :)
<ikonia> yes, and ?
<Dreaman> nothing
<ikonia> ok, so we ae done here
<Dreaman> i stay
<ikonia> please /part the channel
<ikonia> @mark #ubuntu-ops dreaman time wasting, no desire to resolve/fix anything - just trolling
<ubottu> The operation succeeded.
<ikonia> @mark #ubuntu extreemagression dreaman evading the ban and being a problem while pm'ing me abuse using the dreaman account
<ubottu> The operation succeeded.
<Dreaman> interesting
<Dreaman> why not east europeans add in channel
<Dreaman> not add
<ikonia> Dreaman: as I told you when you where pm'ing me
<ikonia> there are many eastern europeans in the channel
<ikonia> and as I told you - I suggest you try to use google translate as your questions to not make sense with your current English ability
<ikonia> Dreaman: there is nothing more to discuss, as again you refused to comply with the rules of the channel and chose to be rude and evade the ban
<Dreaman> oper
<Dreaman> east european
<Dreaman> no
<ikonia> Dreaman: I told you there are people from eastern Europe
<Dreaman> ok
<ikonia> and that has nothing to do with your inability to behave/follow the rules
<ikonia> please /part this channel as you have said and shown you have no desire to follow the rules of the channel
<Dreaman> i not
<CrackerJack> ikonia
<CrackerJack> vnimavai
<CrackerJack> v kartinakta
<CrackerJack> kartinkata lame
<ikonia> hggdh: his ident changes with his many nicks
<hggdh> ikonia: yes, I know (and read the backlog :-)
<ikonia> just checking you didn't think that was a "fix" for him
<hggdh> unfortunately, I am aware it will be not. I wish he could get a life
<ikonia> thats fine, just checking
<hint> do not push mi fuck with this banns
<hint> lames\
<ikonia> hggdh: please don't evade a kick
<ikonia> or a miss-kick
<hggdh> ikonia: I will do my best, but I have to say it is difficult to prepare for a miss-kick :-)
<ikonia> that is why you fail
<deadlame> and
<hggdh> ikonia: I will try harder
<ikonia> hggdh: thanks, I appreciate it
<hfp> Hi all, it seems I got banned from #ubuntu for saying "ikonia" once a few minutes ago. Could anyone tell me what I did wrong and how to get unbanned? #ubuntu has been an invaluable help to me so far, it would suck not having access to it anymore! Thanks
<ikonia> hfp: it looks like you got caught up, there was a troll announcing all his bots by saying my nickname
<ikonia> why did you say "ikonia" ?
<hfp> I saw someone say it, and nothing happened so I thought it might be a command to have a bot /msg you some help or something... Didn't mean anything, was just curious and had no idea it would autoban me :(
<ikonia> it didn't autoban you
<ikonia> I did it, because there was someone announcing his bots by saying hte name ikonia
<ikonia> give me a moment and I'll unban you
<hfp> Thanks
<ikonia> done
<ikonia> if you /join #ubuntu now it should work
<hfp> Yep, thanks!
<ikonia> excellent
<ikonia> gr33n7007h: what's up ?
<gr33n7007h> nothing
<ikonia> ok, well, if you don't need anything we ask that people don't idle in this channel please
<nbro> Is it possible to know why Mr. or Ms. ikonia banned me from the #ubuntu channel?!
<ikonia> nbro: why did you randomly say "ikonia"
<nbro> ikonia: are you kidding? I can’t believe that someone banned me because of that… extremism detected, omg.
<ikonia> nope I'll explain in a moment
<ikonia> why did you randomly say "ikonia"
<nbro> because someone wrote it and you became an operator and I was trying to understand why
<nbro> so, what’s your explanation?
<ikonia> there has been a channel troll who was at the same time as you announcing all the bots he had in the channel by saying "ikonia"
<ikonia> (which is why you saw someone do it)
<ikonia> (and has just don't it again while we are talking)
<ikonia> you announced yourself as one of his accounts by saying my nickname at the same time as he was
<ikonia> so you caught in the ban
<ikonia> apologies you got caught in it
<ikonia> if you an hang on for a moment, I'll be happy to remove the ban for you
<nbro> ikonia: ok ;)
<ikonia> there you go, done
<ikonia> if you /part this channel and /join #ubuntu you should be fine
<shardone> ikonia and
<ikonia> shardone: what's up now dreaman ?
<shardone> fuck you
<ikonia> ?
<ikonia> fine, we'll continue with this
<ikonia> whats up dreaman
<COBRA|2> glupak
<ikonia> what do you want now ?
<elky> ooh, who paid dreaman's upgrade for the k-train?
#ubuntu-ops 2017-04-23
<bazhang> fman claims there is no bsdgames
<bazhang> yet will not provide kernel, version nor sources
<bazhang> so a non-issue
<bazhang> has it, just 'ubuntu-support-status' doesnt like it
<ikonia> he's full of junk
<ikonia> if you watch him chat in other channels, he just says random made up issues,
<ikonia> he's got 9000 tabs open in firefox....
<ikonia> he's got a memory leak holding onto a TB of ram
<bazhang> certainly have
<ikonia> I suspect it's just shock problems
<bazhang> he makes wild claims to get attention, then wont really follow up when asked for details
<ikonia> yes
<ikonia> thats the better summery/description of it
<Dinosaurio> Hi
<ikonia> hello
<Dinosaurio> According to my agenda, you're british
<ikonia> your agenda ?
<ikonia> what's up, how can we help ?
<Dinosaurio> And UK is now living the EU, so you must leave #ubuntu in order to prevent us laughing at you
<Dinosaurio> leaving
<ikonia> ok
<Dinosaurio> thanks
<Dinosaurio> Haha, nice one
<ikonia> ?
<Dinosaurio> you confused /part and wrote /kick instead
<ikonia> no
<ikonia> what do you want ?
<Dinosaurio> yeah you did haha
<ikonia> you appear to just be trolling
<ikonia> so either state what you want, or leave
<Dinosaurio> I came here to request my unban from #ubuntu
<Dinosaurio> since I didn't do anything in there
<ikonia> you where not banned when you joined
<ikonia> and as you appear to just be trolling, I'm not removing the ban
<Dinosaurio> I was banned because you hate me
<ikonia> no, I just didn't want your stupid comments in the channel
<Dinosaurio> that's more or less the same
<ikonia> ok
<Dinosaurio> so let's get down to the nitty.gritty, man
<ikonia> so lets not waste any more time
<ikonia> find other channels to troll
#ubuntu-ops 2018-04-16
<Ubuntunewbie> Hi
<Ubuntunewbie> Where do i go to ask questions about hdmi trouble?
<TJ-> could someone have a quiet word iwth Ubuntunewbie in #ubuntu please? Being abusive towards another user
<ubottu> leftyfb called the ops in #ubuntu (prohobo)
<leftyfb> https://pastebin.ubuntu.com/p/4T539KyxR8/ can someone take care of this please?
<Pici> leftyfb: lets see if they stop
<leftyfb> Pici: Very well. But we both know they won't :)
<leftyfb> Pici: told ya :)
<Pici> (just testing to see if a bot responded)
<leftyfb> Thank you
<Pici> np
<GridCube> hello, do anyone here knows who manages uBOTu-fr? in #ubuntu-es it just quieted the whole channel instead of the accidental flooder and I'd like to report the bug
#ubuntu-ops 2018-04-17
<ubottu> In ubottu, Bu4nka said: The NTFS partition is in an unsafe state. Please resume and shutdown
<pragmaticenigma> Requesting that neuthral in #ubuntu be removed for posting sensitive and inappropriate links
<pragmaticenigma> Hey, is there someone here that could help with handling realies in #ubuntu. They are in violation of !coc
<pragmaticenigma> They have also been told several times, but myself and others that we are not able to support their question. Yet the continue to press the issue.
#ubuntu-ops 2018-04-19
<ubottu> leftyfb called the ops in #ubuntu (bugzbunny)
<pragmaticenigma> Hello, the main channels need help with bugzbunny... they have been removed for the same type of behavior before, and it continues to get worse each time the individual is allowed back into the channels.
<leftyfb> they've been silenced for now. But they're also non-stop in #ubuntu-discuss literally asking us to ban them.
<ubottu> leftyfb called the ops in #ubuntu (cholby)
<ubottu> phil42 called the ops in #ubuntu ()
<shazbotmcnasty> Maturo in #ubuntu is messages randoms asking if they're females and if they'd like to do stuff give them pictures, sexual favors etc
<shazbotmcnasty> is messaging
<shazbotmcnasty> since it's not in channel not sure if you can do anything - but just letting you know he's a creep.
<Jordan_U> shazbotmcnasty: Thank you. Normally I wouldn't ban from one user report, but this is serious and you seem credible so I've banned them so that they are less likely to use #ubuntu as a list of nicks to harass. You might want to message a network staff member who can do something network wide.
<shazbotmcnasty> Thanks Jordan_U.
#ubuntu-ops 2018-04-20
<ubottu> lotuspsychje called the ops in #ubuntu (c1b-02 bad news)
<ubottu> tomreyn called the ops in #ubuntu ()
<pragmaticenigma> Thank you
<ubottu> In ubottu, nikitha1 said: whihc is better ubuntu or linuxmint
<krytarik> Everybody in here who is no Ubuntu channel op, please respect the no-idle policy of this channel mentioned in the topic - thanks.
#ubuntu-ops 2018-04-21
<benoliver999hs> https://www.youtube.com/user/l0de/live IS POPPIN HOT RIGHT NOW STILL GOING!! CALL 315-505-4666. IRC.EFNET.ORG #lrh
<ubottu> tsimonq2 called the ops in #ubuntu-meeting ()
<benoliver999hs> CarlFK niko Unit193 hggdh Tm_T DalekSec el mneptok ahoneybun phunyguy mquin Pricey DJones nhandler ilbelkyr Jordan_U wxl kloeri valorie ikonia seednode popey ubottu Flannel yofel acheronuk tonyyarusso Pici Mamarok ubuntulog chu nhh tomaw
<valorie> oh, fun
<ubottu> In ubottu, lotuspsychje said: !kylin is please update url 404, add channel tnx
<ubottu> pragmaticenigma called the ops in #ubuntu (Guest8282)
<pragmaticenigma> Is someone available to handle Guest8282, they are being disruptive and making it difficult to help others
<pragmaticenigma> nm i guess, they got the message
#ubuntu-ops 2018-04-22
<ubottu> confluency called the ops in #ubuntu (C0ckGobbler)
<ubottu> cfhowlett called the ops in #ubuntu (please ^^^)
<ubottu> SlidingHorn called the ops in #ubuntu (nbags_)
<ubottu> pragmaticenigma called the ops in #ubuntu (nbags_)
#ubuntu-ops 2019-04-15
<ubottu> pragmaticenigma called the ops in #ubuntu (tatertots is trolling and offtopic, warned multiple times to stop)
<pragmaticenigma> Hello ops, could someone please help with the spammer/off-topic b9e814f9@gateway/web/cgi-irc/kiwiirc.com/ip.185.232.20.249 aka gislaved. Thank you
<pragmaticenigma> hggdh: You're probably going to need to ban them
<hggdh> perhaps. Again, the benefit of doubt
<hggdh> going to walk the dog now, will be back in ~25 min
<pragmaticenigma> he's already at it again
<pragmaticenigma> thank you
#ubuntu-ops 2019-04-17
<ubottu> In ubottu, Eickmeyer[m] said: !kxstudio is <reply> KXStudio is an Ubuntu-based operating system and a repository for Debian-based operating systems for audio production. Development is on hiatus until late-2019 as of this writing.  It is not supported by Ubuntu or Ubuntu Studio, and using its repo is discouraged. Support in #kxstudio.
#ubuntu-ops 2019-04-18
<Pici> stuff updated
<ubottu> OerHeks called the ops in #ubuntu (luna spreading FUD)
<pragmaticenigma> Hello ops, can we please quiet ~tatertotz@ip24-253-208-101.ok.ok.cox.net in #ubuntu. They're currently trolling and making it difficult to triage and assist the large amount of incoming users with the new release.
<dax> already looking at logs. they're probably going to be leaving us for a bit if it carries on
<hggdh> pragmaticenigma: we are monitoring #u, thank you
<pragmaticenigma> appreciated... not asking for a removal... just a mute button ;-) ... take care all.
#ubuntu-ops 2019-04-19
<ubottu> lotuspsychje called the ops in #ubuntu (user_ spam)
<leftyfb> someone mind assisting in #ubuntu please?
<ubottu> leftyfb called the ops in #ubuntu (user_)
<OerHeks> Hi there :-)
<OerHeks> we need an op in #ubuntu, plus i  would like to apply for op, officially.
<leftyfb> OerHeks: already reported
#ubuntu-ops 2019-04-20
<OerHeks> hi, please ops respond ?yesterdat we asked to remove jani_ , still being trollish, now in #kubuntu
<ubottu> OerHeks called the ops in #kubuntu (this channel please)
<ubottu> BluesKaj called the ops in #kubuntu (jani_)
#ubuntu-ops 2019-04-21
<ubottu> In ubottu, tomreyn said: !eol is <reply> End-Of-Life is when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOL for more info. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<dax> !eol
<ubottu> End-Of-Life is the time when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
 * dax blinks
<dax> oh, the first URL changed
<dax> old URL includes non-LTS releases, new URL includes different flavor EOL dates. hrm.
<ubottu> tomreyn called the ops in #ubuntu ()
<dax> sorted by staff ^
#ubuntu-ops 2020-04-13
<ubottu> pragmaticenigma called the ops in #ubuntu (benishor ... needs help understanding the guidelines and the request to not use profanity in the chat channel.)
<housecat> oh come on, it's 9am on a monday morning
 * housecat vaguely attempts to summon up enough caring to be catalytic
<housecat> @comment 79879 repeated profanity, 1d
<ubottu> Comment added. 79879 will be removed after 1 day.
